#launchpad 2005-03-21
<chlunde> Ah, translation seems to work again.
<lifeless> chlunde: cool
#launchpad 2005-03-23
<BjornW> hello I can't login after I clicked on the link I received to gain access  to Rosetta. Can somebody help me out?
<salgado> BjornW, do you have an account on www.ubuntu.com or www.ubuntulinux.org?
<BjornW> no, not yet.
<BjornW> My gf wanted to help out with translating Wordpress to Dutch...and so we went to the Rosetta project
<salgado> BjornW, if you create an account there, it'll be valid in launchpad too
<BjornW> she gave an email address and got an email with a link she needed to click. And then she couldn't get any further..
<BjornW> salgado: ok. Can this be announced on the Rosetta page, for other users as well...??
<salgado> right now, we have a problem in our email address validation code. we're working on it, and the creation of new accounts in Launchpad will be working probably on the middle of the next week
<BjornW> ok. It might help you guys out be putting this info on the Rosetta page? So 'dumb' users like me  :) won't distract you with these questions? :)
<salgado> BjornW, don't worry, it's our fault. 
<salgado> but I don't think we need to put this info there, as it's already fixed and is going to be integrated soon
<BjornW> ok. Thanks a lot. We'll start translating Wordpress into Dutch soon :)
<BjornW> bye
#launchpad 2005-03-27
<superted> is rosetta synced/working with gaim, or are translators sending translatiosn to both rosetta and gaim?
#launchpad 2006-03-20
<sladen> mmm, lp seems to be broken at the moment.  Did that proposted downtime happen now?
<sladen> specifically malone;  as though its backend database is unavailable
<Burgwork> is this a known bug? If I mark a bug a duplicate that has another bug marked as a duplicate of it, bad things happen
<Burgwork> ie. Bug 1 dup of Bug 2. But Bug 2 is a dup of Bug 3. Go to mark 2 and dup of 3 and watch breakage
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3 in rosetta "Custom links for each translation team." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<sladen> Burgwork: what bad things?
<Burgwork> it doesn;t work
<sladen> Burgwork: it shouldn't allow that IIRC
<Burgwork> umm, why not?
<sladen> I thought it detected dubs of dubs and will only let you set dups of original target
<Burgwork> that is broken
<sladen> no, it means that there is only one level of dupness
<Burgwork> look, I just had to manually go and hack bug 1 to be a dup of bug 3
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3 in rosetta "Custom links for each translation team." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3
* Burgwork hulk smashes Malone
<Burgwork> seriously, it should just do what I want it to do, not throw up errors
<sladen> Burgwork: I think I see what might be happening.   It would catch  2->3 then an attempt to  1->2
<sladen> but 1->2  then 2->3 may not be detected?
<G0SUB> Znarl: ping
<Znarl> G0SUB : Pong
<G0SUB> Znarl: any news about the ticket I opened?
<Znarl> Not yet, no.  
<G0SUB> hmm
<G0SUB> is this a very complex procedure?
<Znarl> I believe so, it's waiting on Elmo to action your request.
<G0SUB> oh, ok
<Znarl> Niagara
<Znarl> Opps, sorry.
<BjornT> stub: ping
<stub> BjornT: pong
<BjornT> stub: did you get an email from me yesterday (subject "Grouping together bug notifications")? i sent it to you and the launchpad list, but i can't see it in the archives.
<stub> I got it
<BjornT> ok, good.
<stub> If you sent it directly to me, does that mean you want some sort of an opinion?
<BjornT> stub: yes, that's why it starts with 'Hi Stuart' ;) i mainly want to know if you see some problems with the solution from a DBA point of view.
<stub> Seemed fine
<stub> I just skimmed it and trashed it :)
<BjornT> ok :)
<stub> BjornT: It would be easier if you add a new row for each append though, instead of attempting to construct the text.
<stub> BjornT: The cron script would then just 'select * from pendingbugnotificationwhatsits order by bug, id', using id to preserve the order of updates. You then have more flexibility on how you assemble the message.
<carlos> morning
<carlos> stub: hi, do you have already planned the cherry pick or production update that includes my changes?
<BjornT> stub: one small problem with that though. if the notification contains a comment, we want it to always be at the top of the email, and the changes at the bottom. maybe we could add another column to the table, one for the comment, and one for the changes to the bug.
<spiv> stub: sqlobject prejoin draft https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileo8KAEc.html
<stub> carlos: yes. I'm tagging the branch now.
<carlos> stub: cool, thanks
<spiv> stub: it needs polish and tests, but the basic idea seems to work.  Feedback welcome.
<stub> BjornT: Sure. So leave that up to the cronjob to assemble the message rather than have that code scattered around a number of different event handlers.
<stub> BjornT: Doing it this way you get RSS feeds almost for free too.
<stub> (same cluster of changes - just assemble a different sort of message and store it on disk for serving via apache)
<kiko> well
<kiko> I think the cronjob should call some simple backend API that allows immediate sending of the email queued
<kiko> that way we can have other callsites that also trigger this
<stub> eh?
<kiko> I'm just suggesting factoring into a sendQueuedMessages(bug) method/function.
<kiko> so the cronscript would do
<kiko> for bug in getBugsWithQueuedMessages():
<kiko>      something.sendQueuedMessages(bug)
<stub> Sure. I just think it is much better to assemble the message when you send it, rather than putting all that logic into event handlers.
<kiko> yeah.
<stub> I think some of this is already specced in the *Subscription and RSS specs.
<stub> I think the implementation needs to fit that pattern.
<stub> So a bug event fires. A tuple is stored in the BugNotifications table, linking the bug, and the person to a message stored in the message table.
<stub> Note that in the case of a comment being added, the message already exists in the message table. So we don't need to duplicate!
<stub> The cron script then does what Bjorn describes, looking for sets of BugNotifications that have not been sent. It then sends them out, and flags them as having been sent.
<stub> If we don't remove BugNotifications after they have been sent, then we can also use this to replace BugActivity which is pretty crappy. And support the RSSFeeds spec because it is using the same model we propose for product subscriptions etc.
<stub> In fact, if we collapse the BugNotifications into the already existing BugMessages table, it supports things even better. This would also allow us to trivially display changes inline with comments, or without them by toggling a filter.
<BjornT> stub: yeah. i think we should start simple though, we can collapse the tables later.
<stub> I think this is just as simple, and won't require refactoring in the future.
<jamesh> stub: so you are suggesting storing the bug activity as plain text rather than the split out form currently in the BugActivity table?
<stub> I think that would be preferable
<stub> It is more meaningful as an audit trail as the reader doesn't need to decode it.
<stub> Although I guess it wouldn't be localizable :)
<jamesh> that doesn't count against it w.r.t. the current system
<jamesh> which is three text fields (whatchanged, oldvalue, newvalue)
<cprov> stub: hi, did you review those db patches ?
<stub> More maintainable anyway - I think there are plenty of things that should be that don't get logged in that table (bugtask changes?)
<stub> cprov: yes. check your email.
<cprov> stub: thanks
<jamesh> an alternative, if we required a comment with every change, would be to link BugActivity records to bug messages
<jamesh> since often you want to know why someone made some change
<jamesh> it'd be more useful than the existing "message" column in the table
<carlos> stub: hi, are you doing anything with pqm? I got a rejected merge due database being used: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileazMZeP.html
<stub> oops. yup. Forgot to disable the sucker ;)
<carlos> :-P
<kiko> hey mdz?
<carlos> jordi: ping
<jordi> carlos: 
<carlos> jordi: hi. Kiko asked me to not handle the import queues because it will reduce my hacking time
<carlos> jordi: so perhaps you should plan some approval session there with daf or any other person that could help you doing it while I improve the approval process
<jordi> carlos: I'll see what we can do. We're sorting out im now
<jordi> we're making proggress
<jordi> kiko: don't go running
<carlos> jordi: ok, cool
<jordi> <--- jealous
<carlos> jordi: anyway, we still need my branch on production to start approving things
<jordi> when do we get an update_
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Added Breton and Akan plural forms and fixed Akkadian and Akan language codes to be on sync with production. Migrated the sampledata to Postgresql 8.1 (r3264: Carlos Perello Marin, Carlos Perell Marn)
<daf> sabdfl: I've mailed you a draft email for ubuntu-announce
<sabdfl> thanks daf, will review and revert
<spiv> salgado: seems I don't have permission to merge to sqlobject after all
<jamesh> spiv: check what URL you were merging into
<spiv> jamesh: good idea
<salgado> spiv, I guess I can merge it. the parent of my sqlobject branch was wrong, I think
<salgado> oh, you sent it again already. 
<spiv> salgado: yeah :)
<spiv> jamesh was right, I did screw up the URL
* salgado did the same
<SteveA> stub: please announce the postgres potential slowness, and the existence of a fix, on the mailing list
<dilys> Merge to test/launchpad/sourcecode/sqlobject/: [r=spiv]  Make all tests pass and add a 'check' target in the Makefile to run all tests. (r46: Guilherme Salgado)
<spiv> salgado: Success!  Thanks for that branch.
<salgado> spiv, great! thanks for the review. :)
<kiko> stub, ping?
<stub> kiko: pong
<kiko> stub, can you take a look at spiv's prejoins patch?
<stub> sure
<stub> cprov: ping
<kiko> thanks!
<spiv> stub: The branch is at sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/spiv/sqlobject/prejoins
<spiv> stub: I've tidied it up considerably since the paste a few hours ago.
<stub> spiv: Can you repaste?
<spiv> stub: Ok.
<stub> cprov: ping
<SteveA> stub: on the fsync=off setting, if my machine crashes, and i need to rebuild my cluster, how will i know?
<SteveA> will i get errors from postgresql?
<SteveA> will it fail to start?
<spiv> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filetu2S96.html
<stub> SteveA: As per the DatabaseSetup docs. I've never seen it happen, so I don't really know what will happen.
<carlos> SteveA: I guess postgresql will not be able to start
<SteveA> how exciting for the first person to meet the problem :-)
<kiko> excitement is my middle name
<spiv> kiko: how many middle names do you have?
<kiko> enough
<cprov> stub: pong
<stub> cprov: Can you please shutdown the publisher and let me know when it will be safe for me to start a rollout?
<cprov> stub: sure
<cprov> stub: publisher/uploader/sequencer are stopped. it's safe now
<cprov> stub: leaving for lunch, ping me when it's done
<stub> Launchpad is going down in 15 mins for a regular code update. Estimated downtime is 10 minutes. Wikis will be in read only mode during this time.
<stub> cprov: Should all be ready when you get back.
<stub> (I haven't got access yet to do it myself, without hacking the system, but that could be disruptive)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fixes menu items for a support request and for a person. Fixes bug 29851 (Remote bug links should be direct from the bug page task list). (r3265: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<Martolod> hello
<Martolod> hum
<Martolod> here are all the packages i can translate for my language : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/br
<Martolod> but how can i do if i want to translate gnome-menus for example ?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=spiv, rs=spiv for parts. Refactor BatchNavigator API, removing the need to instantiate a Batch, and fixing up callsites and templates to use the correct API. Removes some list() calls where possible and does some delintifying. Fixes bug 33290: Batch handler should properly validate arguments it receives. (r3266: Christian Reis)
<carlos> jordi: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/
<kiko> stub, my batching fixes have landed in RF -- and no build_batch necessary! enjoy
<stub> enjoy? I can't remember the last time I messed with UI stuff ;)
<kiko> it will mean less messing
<carlos> stub: Hmmm, I forgot to remind you that we need to remove a POTemplate from production to be able to apply the newlines fix script....
<stub> carlos: Do you know which one?
<carlos> Let me check my logs...
<carlos> stub: POTemplate.id = 11192 and all its associated objects should be removed from production
<carlos> stub: I just confirmed that it's that one checking again on staging
<carlos> stub: so I'm sure is the right one.
<stub> carlos: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filexvFGaP.html
<carlos> stub: could you run it again with the '-c' argument?
<stub> carlos: -c is good
<carlos> that will check that we fixed all broken entries
<carlos> ok
<stub> launchpad@gangotri:/srv/launchpad.net/production/launchpad/database/schema/pending$ python carlos-fix-newlines-chars.py -c
<stub> 14:44:32 INFO    Starting the fixing process
<stub> 14:44:46 INFO    There are 389 translations to be checked
<stub> 14:44:47 INFO    There are 39 msgids to be checked
<stub> 14:44:48 INFO    There are 283 translations to be checked after msgids are done.14:44:49 INFO    Finished the fixing process
<carlos> stub: it looks fine so I would assume it worked
<carlos> stub: thank you very much
<carlos> stub: I guess I can remove that script from our tree with next merge I do, right?
<stub> Yes please
<carlos> or do we have a place to move them?
<stub> Stick them in database/schema/archive if you want to keep it around
<carlos> ok, I will check with SteveA if we should store it or just remove it
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stub]  PersonalPackagesArchive DB patches. (r3267: Celso Providelo)
<kiko> nice
<kiko> spiv is next up
<sivang> anybody knows when the bzr scanning cron runs ?
<sivang> (for scanning registered rbanches, that is)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  No longer explicitly suggests registering a new product if a product search fails. Tidies up product search results. Makes specification table pages use the 2-column layout (Launchpad workshop goal). (r3268: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<carlos> sivang: ddaa says that he thinks it's run every 12 hours at 1:30 UTC
<sivang> carlos: k, cool :)
<jamesh> bradb, mpt: http://advogato.org/person/Burgundavia/diary.html?start=72
* kiko sighs
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [rs=kiko]  Fix #1235: When batch_start is >= the number of bugs shown, an error is raised. Change Batch to handle the case where start > listlength; also gives special results for prevBatch() and endNumber(). (r3269: Andrew Bennetts)
<Kinnison> spiv: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PersonalPackageArchivesStageOne
<kiko> YES!
<kiko> woot woot
<Kinnison> cprov: Will you please do the DB patch to drop the librarian FKs from PPA ?
<cprov> Kinnison: sure, as soon as I can manage to re-enable publisher (ohhhhh)
* Kinnison hugs
<lakin> Anyone know of a way to get a list of bugs in malone that were reported against "ubuntu" and not a specific package?
<Kinnison> http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<lakin> Kinnison: that's not quite it ...
<Kinnison> Oh, I don't believe there is such a thing
* Kinnison notes that distros/ubuntu/+filebug expects a package name
<lakin> For example this bug fell through the cracks, I'd like to be able to generate more lists of bugs like this https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/31233
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31233 in Ubuntu "Language selection happens twice with graphical grub" [Normal,Fix released]  
<Kinnison> ooh that's a good one
* Kinnison wonders how we got that bugtask
<lakin> Sorry, that wasn't a good example of one that fell through the cracks, but it's an example of the filing against "ubuntu"
<lakin> There were a number posted by Andreas Schildbach to ubuntu-devel last night.
<bradb> Kinnison: It's optional, though there's a bug on package name not being obviously optional.
<Kinnison> bradb: so is there a search mechanism for  tasks with no package?
<bradb> lakin: There's currently no way to get a list of bugs without a package. Could you file a bug on that?
<Kinnison> :-(
<lakin> bradb: will do
<bradb> lakin: cool, thanks
<lakin> done.
<lakin> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/35075
<Ubugtu> malone bug 35075 in malone "Bug Triagers would benifit from a way to list bugs filed without a package" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<mpt> jamesh, I saw that this morning
<Burgwork> did I stir up a hornets nest?
<spiv> Burgwork: We're pretty sedate hornets I'm afraid :)
<Burgwork> none of what I said should be taken as a slur again the team
* Kinnison stings Burgwork for fun
<Burgwork> bulding giant server apps is hard
<Kinnison> Burgwork: well, not all of us are cuddly
* Burgwork hugs Kinnison 
<bradb> Burgwork: FWIW, the current Malone priority at this sprint is linking branches and bugs.
<kiko> Burgwork, improving searching and dupes are on the radar; have patience
<mpt> they are??
<kiko> that's it
* mpt cowers
<kiko> KILL KILL KILL
<Kinnison> spiv: thank god for noise-cancelling headphones
<spiv> Hah.
<xhaker> hi all
<xhaker> any rosetta guys here?
<xhaker> Portuguese Translators problem :)
<kiko> NO
<carlos> xhaker: hi
<carlos> xhaker: what's wrong there?
<xhaker> carlos: something is bugging us for a long time already.
<xhaker> carlos: there are two translation entries for Portuguese
<xhaker> one is pt and another one is pt_PT
<xhaker> we use the pt templates
<xhaker> pt_PT is unnecessary and it's confusing
<xhaker> carlos: do you follow?
<carlos> xhaker: yes
<carlos> xhaker: I don't know if it was for your team, but I already said how to fix that
<carlos> you need to migrate the translations using the pt_PT locale
<carlos> into the pt one so no translations are lost
<carlos> after that, send an email to rosetta@launchpad.net with links to all pt_PT entries you migrated and requesting their removal
<carlos> and we will do it
<carlos> we cannot do it automatically as we don't know which translation is better, the one on pt or the one on pt_PT
<xhaker> carlos: thanks for your help. 
<carlos> xhaker: you are welcome
<carlos> daf: hi, around?
<daf> hi
<carlos> daf: did you tell me that your parser fixes the problem with Big5 files?
<daf> maybe
<carlos> or was it another issue?
<daf> I was going to add a test case for it
<carlos> I can provide you a .po file with that problem
<carlos> daf: http://librarian.launchpad.net/51037/zh_TW.po
<daf> cool
<daf> I'll test and let you know
<carlos> daf: did you have time to check how complicate would be to move Rosetta to use your parser?
<spiv> kiko: stub had an interesting suggestion for prejoins, see the review mail.
<daf> carlos: no, not yet
<daf> carlos: maybe I'll have time tonight
<carlos> daf: I approved all imports with the FAILED status to check which ones are errors on our side and which ones are broken imports
<carlos> daf: and we saw that big5 problem
<daf> ah
<jordi> continue approving stuff. Oh yes baby.
<carlos> jordi: no, I was doing only the failed ones...
<carlos> jordi: if you have time and approve/delete some entries... that would be really good :-P
<jordi> carlos: need some guidance with this queue now
<jordi> carlos: what do I do with the failed entrieS?
<jordi> What about the approved?
<jordi> what about deleted?
<jordi> "imported"? why am I seeing gthese?
<carlos> jordi: ignore all entries but the ones with Needs review status
<carlos> jordi: the imported files will be on that queue for 5 days and then, will be deleted so people can know that we already imported their queue
<carlos> jordi: we already talked about that....
<jordi> carlos: I want to be sure
<carlos> jordi: anyway, I will introduce some filtering to show only the entries with the selected status
<jordi> It'd be cool if the Needs review stuff came up first.
<carlos> jordi: it's cool for you
<carlos> but not for our users
<carlos> also, the import queue should not be so big as it's atm....
<carlos> that's not usual
<carlos> or at least, it should not be so usual
<carlos> jordi: the failure entries help me to know if there is any bug with our system or the user imported a broken file
<carlos> if it's broken, I will delete it, if it's not broken, I will fix the bug and request a new import
<jordi> well, right now I have to find with guesses where needs review starts, and that will vary
<carlos> atm you can ignore those entries or download the file, test it with msgfmt and delete it if msgfmt complains about it
<carlos> jordi: atm, jump the first 150 entries
<carlos> that's more or less it
<carlos> jordi: as fast as you start feeling the pain with the queue, as fast your input will help me to improve it....
<jordi> carlos: ok, I edit one, and I go back to the first page
<carlos> jordi: know bug, kiko fixed that already and it's merged on rocketfuel
<jordi> cool
<jordi> carlos: hmm
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/797
<jordi> what would you do with this one?
<carlos> jordi: seems like unfortunatelly, kiko's patch cannot be cherrypicked as it changes too many things
<jordi> meh
<kiko> it is chock-full
<carlos> jordi: ?
<jordi> kiko: don't go running
<kiko> I am running every day
<jordi> carlos: the info told me "Ubuntu documentation project", which has a quicktour template. I guess there was no way of knowing that offhand, righT?
<carlos> jordi: oh, I see, due a bug with the old queue code, there are .po files that we lost the associated .pot file, so you will need to do some investigation to decide where to import it....
<jordi> carlos: ah, ok.
<jordi> That was quicktour I guess/hope.
<carlos> jordi: download the file and check it
<kiko> yeah
<carlos> jordi: but yes, I guess it's the case if there is just one potemplate tehre
<daf> carlos: can you explain to me again why we have to approve 13851 imports by hand?
<jordi> kiko: I HATE you SO MUCH
<jordi> kiko: we need to go out for dinner or something
<kiko> you and the entire population of the northern hemisphere
<jordi> what's wrong with the South hemisphere?
<jordi> Are they easily bribed?
<carlos> daf: to prevent things like having 5 templates for glib that are the same but stored on different paths
<carlos> or importing 40 templates for gtk+ just because the first explanation I gave you + 10 revision changes because gtk uses the version number as part of its path
<carlos> daf: we got those problems with breezy
<daf> can we automatically approve all things with onlyu 1 template?
<carlos> and as we didn't store the right paths with hoary and breezy, we don't know them before hand to do the import automatically
<carlos> daf: not really
<carlos> we could automate some of them
<elmo> ok, seriously, is there no way to distinguish mail that's being sent to me because I reported or am subscribed to a bug and a bug LP is mailing me about because it heuristically thought I might be interested-maybe
<carlos> that's what I'm going to work on
<carlos> but there are situations where a tarball could be missing a .pot file but have two sets of .po files. One for a existing .pot file and the other set for the missing one
<carlos> so we could mix .po files
<daf> carlos: I don't think we can humanly improve 13,000 imports in time for dapper
<daf> s/improve/import/
<spiv> We need an X-Launchpad-Thinks-You-Care-Because header ;)
<daf> X-Because-Youre-Worth-It
<elmo> spiv: seriously we do, I asked for it before, but in the mail
<elmo> I have absolutely no idea why launchpad is mailing me about random unassigned bugs that I didn't report or subscribe to
<salgado> mpt, your changes to the PendingReviews page were reverted
<cprov> salgado: probably by me, sorry
<mpt> yep
<mpt> nm, I'll restore
<carlos> daf: Well, In about 4 hours I did 100 reviews before the importqueue went out of service
<kiko> you'd still need to do that 130 times
<carlos> kiko: well, I was guessing URLs and I'm going to improve the approval form prefilling things 
<carlos> kiko: that should speed it a bit
<daf> let's say you do it 8 hours a day
<daf> that's still 65 man-days
<carlos> daf: dude, I know it's not the perfect system and that It's the only way to do it
<daf> we will go insane
<carlos> ehem....
<daf> ok
<daf> we will go more insane
<carlos> s/it's the only way/It's not the only way/
<mpt> we can probably decrease the number of clicks required
<carlos> kiko: thanks
<carlos> mpt: that's my point, improve the approval procedure
<kiko> no
<kiko> I think we need to get that number down to less than 1,000
<kiko> or else it is not doable
<daf> kiko++
<carlos> mpt: and add more guessing code to accept as much as possible automatically
<mpt> How many e-mail messages do you get per day, kiko?
<kiko> in my inbox, or in total?
<mpt> inbox
<kiko> about 50
<kiko> I only reply to about 40%
<mpt> dude, that's less than me
<kiko> I filter *everything*
<kiko> only email that is only To: me is in my inbox
<carlos> mpt: without the spam and mailing lists?
<mpt> So, anyway, we just need to make Launchpad as fast as mutt
<daf> text-based XMLRPC interface?
<mpt> Besides clicking a button or whatever, what do you need to do to a translation to approve it?
<mpt> Do you need to examine it for something?
<mpt> check the filename is correct?
* mpt has no idea
<jordi> mpt: sometimes, you have no fscking clue where a pofile belongs
<jordi> or the translator uploads a "myapp.po", and you don't know what language it belongs to (because he renamed his LANGCODE.po to whatever.po)
<jordi> so I had developed this cute instinct that made me guess quite accurately who was translating what
<jordi> mpt: the general case, as it's now (carlos plans some autofilling of fields) I have to type in the source package, the po template name the file belongs to, and select a language from a dropdown list with all the language supported by the rosetta
<mpt> ok
<mpt> so autocomplete could accelerate that, but not much else
<mpt> and managing multiple items on a single page
<jordi> that is pretty straightforward if you can guess all the info straight away. It's easy that you need to investigate what po template an uploaded file belongs to, if it has more than one. Normally that means downloading the file from librariant to have a look.
<jordi> you can also have the language problem: the filename might not give you any info of what language it is -> download. Or you get a "fg" code which you fdon't know by heart, and you may have to look it up in the iso codes list
<jordi> that's mostly what I find I end up doing
<jordi> oh, + new submissions need potemplatename creation and so on, but that's ust the first time
<daf> jordi: looks like you scared carlos and mpt away
<daf> dinner time!
<carlos> jordi: daf: Sorry, I'm planning a way to improve the situatio with kiko...
<carlos> will read the channel later...
<jordi> ooh, good
<jordi> we're leaving now
<mpt> I'm here, I just have nothing to say :-)
<jordi> because you lp people ignored our invitation to do a joint dinner.
<jordi> I hate you all
<jordi> not only kiko
* mpt hugs jordi
<jamesh> jordi: why don't you come over here and say that?
<kiko> bah
<kiko> I can't have dinner tonight
<jordi> lol
<jordi> jamesh: you're way too far away for a 10 second fight
<jordi> (no more details about how the 10 seconds go)
<jamesh> jordi: how do you know I wasn't just inviting you over for dinner?
<carlos> jamesh: because he wants you going to K&K to have dinner instead of coming here :-P
* carlos hides
<jordi> I observed you when we walked around the King's Cross in Sydney. You seemed to know  the area and the people.
<carlos> jordi, daf: Ok, so here's the plan I'm going to do:
<carlos> - Add an option to filter by .po or .pot files the queue entries
<carlos> - Add an option to filter by status
<carlos> - Approve/Block all .pot files (using the filtering option) (We have 664 .pot files)
<carlos> this step will be done by hand
<carlos> sorry, jordi
<daf> hmm
<daf> so, if we block a .pot file, will the .po files get blocked automatically?
<carlos> daf: let me finish...
<carlos> please ;-)
<daf> I didn't know you weren't :)
<carlos> - For every POTemplate we have imported, look on the queue for pofiles stored on the same directory
<carlos> and associate them with that potemplate
<carlos> that will cause that the current guessing code will be smart enough to automatically import all .po files that use the language code as the filename
<carlos> that's most of the entries
<daf> that sounds like a big improvement
<carlos> daf: we think so, yes
<daf> this "look at the queue for pofiles stored in the same directory"
<daf> is this a one-off thing
<daf> or should we do that continuously?
<daf> perhaps we should do that when a .pot file's status is changed
<carlos> daf: well, I was thinking on include the code as part of the guessing code I already have
<jordi> that sounds like a big step forward
<daf> what guessing code?
<daf> the queue runner?
<carlos> at the moment the guessing code checks an entry.path and a pofile.path or potemplate.path
<carlos> this change will allow us to guess pofiles without having it yet created
<carlos> daf: yes, the poimport script executes it to do automatic imports
<carlos> so we would leave it there for ever
<daf> ok
<carlos> daf: what I can do too is to add some code to block pofiles that are on the same directory that an already blocked .pot file
<daf> that sounds cool
<carlos> if it's not correct is as easy as edit it manually and associate it with the right entry
<carlos> oh, I forgot to add - Prefill the approval form
<daf> cool
<daf> so, what's on the top of your queue?
<carlos> implement the filtering code
<daf> ok
<daf> have our import/export fixes gotten review?
<carlos> so we can it cherry picked tomorrow, so If I don't have the other fixes done, at least jordi can start accepting .pot imports
<daf> yeah
<carlos> daf: only the one related with the bad encoding exporting files, I need to do some changes before it's ready to be merged
<daf> ok
<daf> ah, the notifications?
<carlos> yes ;-)
<daf> I thought we had the import fix done
<carlos> that's the main change
<carlos> daf: well, I hadn't time to review the diff before asking for a review
<carlos> that means execute 'make check' to be sure all tests are fixed
<daf> ok, we're gone
<carlos> I had my computer blocked with other test runs
<daf> talk to you tomorrow
<carlos> ok
<carlos> good night
<Burgwork> #launchpad is not letting unregged people on
<Burgwork> can this be turned off?
<LarstiQ> Burgwork: that would be due to the waves of spambots
<LarstiQ> hmm, no kiko
<flint> Oliver sent me over here to ask if there is any way I can get back on https://wiki.edubuntu.org/ so I can continue editing the mondomindi page?
<LarstiQ> flint: I'm missing context here, but could it be wiki in readonly mode due to maintenance?
<flint> LarstiQ, thanks for your help.  give me a second...
<flint> LarstiQ, btw my friend jelkner had no trouble logging into https://wiki.edubuntu.org/.  for some reason I am not getting the opportunity to log in.  is there a url where i can go to log into https://wiki.edubuntu.org/?
<LarstiQ> perhaps it thinks you are already logged in?
* LarstiQ sees a nice login prompt
<LarstiQ> flint: or try https://wiki.edubuntu.org/UserPreferences
<flint> LarstiQ, thanks!!!! that worked. the obvious is silly in retrospect. 
<LarstiQ> flint: cool, glad to be of help
#launchpad 2006-03-21
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Moved the newline migration script to the archive directory as is not being used anymore (r3270: Carlos Perello Marin)
<carlos> morning
<kiko> yawn
<kiko> yawn
<kiko> yawn
<kiko> hello
<carlos> stub: hi
<carlos> stub: do you think my removal request is doable? or should I provide you an script?
<sabdfl> hey lunchpadders
<highvoltage> hi. anyone else having trouble accessing launchpad?
<spiv> highvoltage: Seems ok from here
<sabdfl> highvoltage: looks fine from here
<highvoltage> ok, thanks... i'll investigate further.
<highvoltage> ok, there it works again. probably dodgy connection this side. cheers!
<stub> carlos: should be fine. I have a script for removing a single potemplate - I just need to loop it.
<jordi> hey
<jordi> do we have any lp meeting today
<carlos> stub: ok, cool
<carlos> stub: about the hours swapping, do you think it's possible?
<stub> hours swapping?
<carlos> stub: I msg it 
<carlos> <carlos> we will need a cherry pick later today
<carlos> <carlos> and kiko suggested me to ask you if you could swap some hours to be around early tonight (early in the morning for you)
<Martolod> do someone know why there are not all packages available here : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/br ?
<carlos> so I have time to implement it, get a review and land it into rocketfuel
<Martolod> if i want to translate gnome-menus for example, how can i do ?
<carlos> Martolod: because dapper is not yet open to translate
<carlos> Martolod: is being imported atm
<stub> I can be around until about 17:00 UTC. After that it is pointless as I'll fall asleep.
<Martolod> carlos, ok ! 
<carlos> stub: the idea is not to have you around until late, but to leave early and start also early tomorrow morning so we get it sorted before I go to sleep testing it first on staging
<Martolod> carlos, in about how many times do you think it will be open to translate ?
<stub> what time UTC?
<carlos> stub: around 20:00 UTC should be enough so I have time to test it. If it's too early for you 21:00 UTC would work too but not much more later
<carlos> Martolod: we are working on it already, I guess at the end of the week we would have all imported. But anyway, we will announce it
<stub> Thats 3am. I can't really do that - I'm on enforced 'normal' hours due to the amount of sun this apartment gets. no sleeping in!
<carlos> stub: I could do it as two cherry picks if you prefer it so you don't need to swap hours
<carlos> oh, 3AM...
<carlos> I understand it...
<Martolod> carlos, ok perfect ;)
<carlos> stub: how much time would it take an staging update that is not going to change the DB schema?
<stub> takes the same amount of time - I just fire off a script.
<stub> You can get access to push the button if this is going to be a problem.
<carlos> stub: well, What I want to do is to be able to test my changes on staging so you can do the cherry pick while I'm sleeping and get all changes in place on production tomorrow morning at UK
<carlos> so I don't need to be around when you do the cherrypick on production
<carlos> so If I could get access to update staging today, that would be good
<seb128> hi
<carlos> and I will send a normal cherry pick request to you
<carlos> seb128: hi
<seb128> hey carlos
<seb128> kiko: what did you do !!!
<kiko> me?
<kiko> what have I done?
<seb128> you are responsive for launchpad
<seb128> seems new update dropped the "milestone" feature
<seb128> how do I set the bugs I want to look at for dapper now?
<seb128> and please tell me you didn't drop the data for the pile of bugs I milestoned for dapper for months now
<carlos> seb128: I still see that option....
<carlos> Nothing changed here...
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/35153/+editstatus
<Ubugtu> malone bug 35153 in nautilus "Drive properties aren't helpful" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<carlos> seb128: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/31697/+editstatus
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31697 in rosetta "Wrong number of items to translate" [Major,Confirmed]  
<seb128> do you have it?
<seb128> I've no dropdown box under "milestone"
<kiko> it hasn't been dropped, it was unvoluntarily dropped from the search page, but that was all
<seb128> kiko: so I hit a bug, because editstatus page has not drop-down box for it
<carlos> seb128: that smells like a bug
<carlos> seb128: you have the label there but the selection box is not there...
<seb128> exactly
<carlos> seb128: bug, bug, bug
<seb128> but there was some discussion about dropping milestone and using backport page or something like that
<seb128> so I though it was the first step for that plan maybe :p
<carlos> seb128: well, our top priority is annoy you, you know... so we don't need an excuse...
* carlos hides
* seb128 slaps carlos
<seb128> dunno if you make it a priority but you do it well anyway ;p
<carlos> seb128: do you feel the pain? I mean, the love? :-P
<carlos> bradb: Did you see seb128's complain?
<BjornT> seb128: there was a change not to allow everyone to set the milestone. it could be that the permissions are a bit too restrictive though
<bradb> seb128: There was no data loss.
<seb128> I think he put me to an ignore list or something :p
<seb128> I should not complain every week :p
<bradb> seb128: The change made was that only someone with launchpad.Edit can edit milestones on tasks.
<seb128> bradb: ah, so please give me launchpad.Edit :)
<bradb> Few people have this permission, though mdz should be one of them.
<bradb> er, launchpad.Edit on the distribution, that is
<seb128> hum
<seb128> how can I organize my work so?
<bradb> The reason you're seeing no widget is because a read-only view of the field is what gets rendered if you don't have the perms to edit the field. When that field has no value, it looks oddly blank.
<seb128> I've to start writting stuff to a TODO on my desktop now because the bugtracker decided I'm not abilited to organize what I want to do on my own packages now? :p"
<bradb> I'll take a look at how launchpad.Edit on a distribution is currently configured
<seb128> how long is that likely to be broken?
<seb128> but I really need to start planning stuff on the desktop to fix for dapper this week
<seb128> I'm already doing so for some weeks in fact, but we have a bug day tomorrow for that
<bradb> It's not broken based on what mdz_ told me to do.
<bradb> Though it sounds like it's broken compared to what you expected.
<kiko> seb128, I think you just need to be added to a group, them
<kiko> then
<bradb> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-drivers
<kiko> bradb, well, it's a bit broken if the output is a confusing blank :)
<seb128> kiko: it's likely every maintainer will have the issue, so you should add every maintainer to that group :p
<bradb> kiko: yeah
<seb128> bradb: it just takes away the way I had to organize my work for dapper
<seb128> we have like 1 thousand of desktop bugs, we need a way to list those to fix for dapper
<seb128> reading the complete list every day is not an option :)
<bradb> Maybe we should add another team.
<seb128> but why do I need a team to decide what I want to do with my packages?
<bradb> seb128: Can you get ahold of mdz somehow?
<seb128> will do
<bradb> seb128: kiko said he wanted to talk to mdz to sort out how we should config the teams/perms for this.
<seb128> works for me if mdz shows up today
<seb128> I really would appreciate to have it working tomorrow for the bug day
<bradb> As soon as you can get ahold of mdz, we can make progress.
<seb128> cool
<seb128> bradb: another anyoing issue atm is that typing some keyword to the query entry for the bugs on a package list all the closed bugs too
<carlos> seb128: I suppose you can ping jordi or daf to ask mdz to ping you. I think he's on the l10n sprint
<jordi> mdz not here
<carlos> jordi: I thought it was there....
<jordi> he was supposed to fly to LA today, but I think he's staying until Friday
<jordi> dunno where he is tho
<carlos> ok
<jordi> somewhere in South Kessington :)
<bradb> seb128: Yeah, the search issue is known (bug 34046). Unfortunately, I haven't had much time for firefighting on the new bug listing yet.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 34046 in malone "Default search shouldn't include "Fix Released" bugs" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34046
<seb128> carlos: is dapper imported to rosetta now?
<carlos> seb128: no, being imported but not yet done a full import
<carlos> working on it
<seb128> carlos: when should people start looking on GNOME stuff by example,
<carlos> seb128: most GNOME packages are already imported, but there are some missing
<carlos> seb128: we will announce it to the translators
<carlos> don't worry about that
<seb128> I'm not worried, I just want to know if we can start working on it now
<seb128> or if we are going to create extra divergence from upstream we have no way to undiverge later
<carlos> seb128: well, most of what's imported already is up to date
<carlos> seb128: anyway, I requested the removal of all templates that are from universe
<seb128> good
<carlos> so I prefer if you don't give the go to anyone until that's done
<carlos> so we don't get users working on useless templates
<seb128> right
<seb128> hey mdz_
<mdz_> morning
<seb128> mdz_: I was complaining to kiko and bradb than my right to set a milestone has been revoked and they said you ask for that change ... :)
<seb128> not specificly for me I mean
<seb128> but the possibility to set a milestone for "ordinary people"
<mdz_> you are not an ordinary person
<mdz_> kiko: ?
<bradb> mdz: kiko's talking CVs or something with SteveA 
<bradb> mdz: so, only this team now has perms to edit milestones: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-drivers
<bradb> they are the distribution "registrant"
<mdz> bradb: thanks
<mdz> that team's current membership is insane though
<bradb> there are various ways to solve this problem, i think
<mdz> it was created for purposes of managing the schedule in montreal
<mdz> I will fix it
<bradb> mdz: so, you think you can fix it sufficiently by reconfiguring teams? (you can also add a subteam or use an existing team and make it a subteam of that team.)
<jamesh> I think the membership of that team reflects what was needed, permissions wise, to run UBZ
<mdz> jamesh: correct
<bradb> kiko also proposed the idea of having milestones be assignable to different owners through the UI, and having milestone owners be able to assign bugs to those milestones
<mdz> seb128: try now?
<seb128> mdz: works fine, thank you!
* seb128 can schedule stuff to fix for dapper again :)
<kiko> mdz, hello there
<mdz> kiko: good morning friend
<kiko> morning good friend
<kiko> how are things on your hemisphere of london?
<kiko> mdz, we need to sort out the milestone issue
<mdz> kiko: my hemisphere of london continues much as it has this past age
<mdz> kiko: full of its own comings and goings, blissfully unaware of the existence of hobbits
<seb128> kiko: mdz did a "distro-team is ubuntu-drivers" change which fixes it nicely for me :)
<seb128> is part of ubuntu-drivers rather
<mdz> kiko: I have implemented a reasonable workaround for now, but yes, I think we need to discuss it
<kiko> mdz, all right
<bradb> stub: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DatabaseSetup doesn't seem to tell me how to get PostgreSQL 8.1 installed under Breezy. Are there 8.1 packages around somewhere for Breezy?
<Kinnison> dude, breezy is the past
<Kinnison> get with the future
<Kinnison> but, erm, installing postgresql-8.1 should do it
<bradb> Retro is cool
<kiko> bradb, yes, there are 8.1 backports, use breezy-backports
<mpt> bradb, worked for me
<Kinnison> and associated packages
<mdz> The bug contacts for xserver-xorg (Ubuntu) have been subscribed to this bug.
<mdz> !
<Seveas> Ubugtu is now being prepared to track bans in Ubuntu channels. I want to provide a web interface to its database and would like to use launchpad for authentication and have read several pages in the launchpad wiki about the authserver. Is it possible to get access to the authserver from Ubugtus host (which is in NL)?
<Seveas> hmm - let me repeat my question now that the LP developers are back 
<Seveas> Ubugtu is now being prepared to track bans in Ubuntu channels. I want to provide a web interface to its database and would like to use launchpad for authentication and have read several pages in the launchpad wiki about the authserver. Is it possible to get access to the authserver from Ubugtus host (which is in NL)?
<spiv> Seveas: The authserver isn't really appropriate for use by external systems, unfortunately.
<Seveas> too bad
<spiv> Seveas: I'd like to add OpenID support to launchpad, but that's not currently scheduled.
<spiv> There's a bug about it, in theory it would be a clean way to do this.
<Seveas> is there an easy way to use launchpad for authentication available now?
<jamesh> Seveas: not outside of the Canonical datacentre
<spiv> Well, it's not very convenient for a web interface, but you can get all the GPG information for a team from the +rdf page for that team.
<spiv> So you could use that.
<spiv> But otherwise, it's as jamesh says.
* Kinnison imagines controlling ubugtu by pasting clearsigned instructions into a /msg window
<Seveas> hehe
<spiv> Kinnison: I've seen IRC bots work much like that before :)
<Seveas> well, it's just for the web interface http://bugbot.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi
<Seveas> so no instructions in IRC 
* Kinnison has a vested interest in launchpad supporting openid
<Kinnison> (I.E. I sodding well want it)
<Kinnison> But then again, I want launchpad to support it both ways around
<spiv> Seveas: it's bug 1169
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1169 in launchpad "Launchpad should support OpenID" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1169
<spiv> Kinnison: Yeah, I can't see launchpad being an openid client anytime soon... it's an interesting idea though.
<bradb> Why even sign things to control Ubugtu? If it can ask Launchpad "do you know about this (registered IRC) user?" that would be enough, no?
<Kinnison> spiv: It'd be nice if it could be
<Kinnison> spiv: I want OpenID for centralising all my web logins
<Kinnison> and I'd love for that to not have to be Launchpad
<spiv> Kinnison: Right, you'd just need to centralise them on Launchpad ;)
<Kinnison> Aye, I'd prefer that to be my homepage rather than launchpad but I guess I could delegate to launchpad from my homepage
<Kinnison> that'd do
<Kinnison> :-)
<spiv> If only wordpress supported openid for authors...
<Kinnison> yay for openid delegating
<Kinnison> There's python modules for openid
<Kinnison> and they seem fairly simple
<spiv> There sure are.
<spiv> I know one of the people behind the python module.
<Kinnison> Cool
* Kinnison wibbled at the huge constant in the DH stuff
<Kinnison> nnnnnn....nnnnnnnnL
<Kinnison> where #n is large
<Seveas> Kinnison, spiv: can either of you tel me how the mbox_sha1sum is generated?
<sivang> oh cool
<Seveas> it's not simply the sha sum of the email address ot mailto:email@dress
<sivang> all my revisions scanned and reported :)
<sivang> Seveas: what are you inventing now? :)
<Seveas> sivang, bantracker
<sivang> Seveas: ohh, sexy
<Seveas> I just nailed the login by simply using urllib2 
<sivang> you mean, from IRC yes? using Ubugtu ?
<Seveas> but now I'm struggling with the team rdf page
<Seveas> no, http://bugbot.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi
<Seveas> that one is going behind authentication
<Seveas> and only members of a certain launchpad team are allowed to see it
<sivang> so, you're gonna track who was banned from which channel of ubuntuland?
<sivang> why you need to tracking?
<Seveas> mainly #ubuntu but it's open to any channels Ubugtu is in
<Seveas> because it's been asked several times
<Seveas> to track abusive users/repeatedly banned users
<sivang> Seveas: cool, then we would be able to ban them on a regular basis
<sivang> David is ont leave or something?
<sivang> ah, probably sprinting..
<Seveas> likely
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> echo 'my@address' | sha1sum != python -e 'sha.new(my@address).hexdigest()'
<Seveas> the latter matches launchpad
<Seveas> but launchpad is incorrect, according to the spec it should be the sha1sum of mailto:my@address and not the sha1sum of my@address
<stub> Seveas: return sha.new(preferredemail.email).hexdigest().upper()
<Seveas> stub, yeah, I found that already, it's wrong though, foaf spec says mailto:address@domain.tld should be used
<stub> Seveas: If that is wrong, please open a bug citing the spec. I don't think we have anyone in the team currently up on the FOAF spec
<Seveas> ok
* stub wonders why the mailto: noise might be desirable
<Seveas> quote: "A foaf:mbox_sha1sum of a foaf:Person is a textual representation of the result of applying the SHA1 mathematical functional to a 'mailto:' identifier (URI) for an Internet mailbox that they stand in a foaf:mbox relationship to."
<Seveas> it's a URI
<stub> So no reason ;)
<Seveas> 
<Seveas> anyway, filed as bug 35198
<Ubugtu> malone bug 35198 in launchpad "FOAF mbox_sha1sum is incorrect" [Minor,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35198
<doko> carlos: ping
<carlos> stub: hi
<carlos> stub: no answer from admins....
<carlos> stub: I talked with kiko and see agreed on giving me rights to update staging so I guess you could do it before leaving to sleep
<carlos> s/see//
<stub> carlos: I need your public ssh key
<carlos> ok
<stub> Can you put it on chinstrap where I can get it?
<carlos> stub: https://launchpad.net/people/carlos/+sshkeys
<stub> That will do to
<stub> carlos: done
<kiko> kaltes klares wasser
<carlos> stub: thank you
<flint> mdz, you awake? what is your 20?
<flint> fabbione, ping
<mdz> flint: I am still in London; I sent you a text
<flint> mdz gotta learn how to use text... hate my nokia.  no problem. do well.
<flint> sksk
<elmo> No packages matching 'linux-source-2.6.15' are published in Ubuntu.
<elmo> 'sup with that?
<kiko> elmo, we've decided to move to freebsd
* mode/#launchpad [+o kiko]  by ChanServ
* mode/#launchpad [-r]  by kiko
* kiko was kicked off #launchpad by kiko (get lost punk)
* lakin doesn't understand this: When comparing the signed code of conduct with the reference copy, white space differences are ignored. You may wish to use this fact to alter the checksum of the signed content.
<SteveA> lakin: hello
<SteveA> so, you can download code of conduct text
<SteveA> and you can change the whitespace in it, by adding extra spaces or tab or return characters
<lakin> I mean I understand technically what it means, but why would I want to alter the checksum?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Makes a bug's status for the current context editable without going to a separate page, if JavaScript is available. (r3271: Matthew Paul Thomas, Brad Bollenbach)
<SteveA> and it will still be recognised as a valid code of conduct
<SteveA> the reason is that there is a hypothetical attack on the system of signing texts with public/private key pairs
<SteveA> where someone could generate something that would have the same signature as the code of conduct
<SteveA> and then make it look like you signed both the code of conduct, and this other document
<SteveA> if you believe that the attack is feasible, you should change the code of conduct by changing whitespace in it
<SteveA> so that an attacker will not know exactly what it is you signed
<SteveA> and so will not be able to produce the alternative document
<SteveA> i think that's it anyway :-)
<SteveA> i'm not an expert at this
<SteveA> there is a bug in launchpad about this
<lakin> ok, neat.  I figured it was for security reasons
<jamesh> and allowing for whitespace changes also fixed the problem of people unintentionally introducing such changes :)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=BjornT Fix sqlvalues so it works with SQLObject and DBSchema items; removes the convert_to_sql_id hack and cleans up the callsite (r3272: Christian Reis)
<kiko> yes!
<mpt_> lakin, SteveA, I have code waiting for review that will explain that better on the page itself
<lakin> mpt_: nice ... does it explain that you can't remove all the whitespace from between words?
<dilys> Merge to test/launchpad/sourcecode/sqlobject/: [r=stub,rs=kiko]  Add prejoin optimisation API to SQLObject. (r47: Andrew Bennetts)
<kiko> YES
<kiko> YES
<kiko> YES
<mdz> kiko: ?
<mdz> oh, prejoin
<kiko> yes
<sladen> this URL shows zero bugs:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bugs
<Kinnison> because the bugs aren't targetted at dapper
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=bradb Refactor BugTaskSet searching to unify the privacy SQL code (r3272: Christian Reis)
<mpt_> mdz, how often and why is a bug targeted at Dapper?
<mpt_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+bugs shows 11 bugs. Are they all accidents? Might the bugs there be deliberate one day?
<mpt_> lakin: "If you want to, add extra spaces or blak lines between words in the file. (This protects against the authors of the code trying to use your signature for anything else.)"
<mpt_> blak -> blank
<mpt_> So, no mention of *removing* spaces :-)
<lakin> mpt_: yeah, that sounds good.
<kiko> mpt_, talk to me about that subject.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  Fixes bug 1001 (Distribution shouldn't have 'Change Members' etc for those who can't), bug 3192 (People presented with broken 'Unsubscribe from Bounty' link), bug 5792 (The generalform code doesn't accept a facet declaration in the zcml), bug 31839 (Team shouldn't have 'Edit Members' etc for people who can't), and bug 32269 (Bug editing page should have 'Bugs', not 'Overview', menu items). (r3273: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<Kinnison>  Je m'en vais, dans un avion...
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: rs=SteveA Move the batching code from canonical.lp to canonical.launchpad.webapp (r3274: Christian Reis)
<MarHooloz> Hi all
<MarHooloz> i need help
<MarHooloz> about launch pad
<MarHooloz> i'm new ubuntu user from poland
<carlos> MarHooloz: hi, just ask and we will try to help you
<MarHooloz> hello
<MarHooloz> my english is not good
<MarHooloz> because i'm polish user
<MarHooloz> i want to get ubuntu
<MarHooloz> but i like if postman delivery Cd to my home
<carlos> MarHooloz: you can request Free cds at https://shipit.ubuntu.com
<MarHooloz> oki thx
<MarHooloz> can i ask any time when i have any oproblems with nim??
<carlos> Sorry, what do you mean with 'nim'?
<MarHooloz> him*
<MarHooloz> him -> ubuntu
<carlos> MarHooloz: sure, but it's better if you ask at #ubuntu
<MarHooloz> ok thx
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  xmlrpc support (r3275: Steve Alexander)
<kiko> very nice!
* Kinnison thinks we're close to having a branch of soyuz-mainline mergeable
<LaserJock> dilys: what does that mean for non-LP insiders :-)
#launchpad 2006-03-22
<kiko> [2006-03-16 20:10:04 BRT]  launchpad@launchpad_dev LOG:  statement: SELECT Packaging.id, Packaging.datecreated, Packaging.productseries, Packaging.packaging, Packaging.sourcepackagename, Packaging.distrorelease, Packaging.owner, _prejoin0.id, _prejoin0.name, _prejoin1.id, _prejoin1.lucilleconfig, _prejoin1.owner, _prejoin1.datelastlangpack, _prejoin1.title, _prejoin1.sourcecount, _prejoin1.parentrelease, _prejoin1.version, _prejoin1.nominatedarchindep, _prejo
<kiko> in1.datereleased, _prejoin1.displayname, _prejoin1.description, _prejoin1.messagecount, _prejoin1.releasestatus, _prejoin1.binarycount, _prejoin1.changeslist, _prejoin1.name, _prejoin1.summary, _prejoin1.distribution, _prejoin2.id, _prejoin2.importstatus, _prejoin2.datestarted, _prejoin2.displayname, _prejoin2.summary, _prejoin2.cvsroot, _prejoin2.datefinished, _prejoin2.targetarcharchive, _prejoin2.cvsbranch, _prejoin2.branch, _prejoin2.releasefileglob, _pr
<kiko> ejoin2.dateprocessapproved, _prejoin2.svnrepository, _prejoin2.product, _prejoin2.rcstype, _prejoin2.releaseroot, _prejoin2.datesyncapproved, _prejoin2.cvsmodule, _prejoin2.datelastsynced, _prejoin2.targetarchversion, _prejoin2.dateautotested, _prejoin2.releaseverstyle, _prejoin2.targetarchbranch, _prejoin2.name, _prejoin2.datecreated, _prejoin2.targetarchcategory, _prejoin2.cvstarfileurl, _prejoin2.syncinterval FROM Packaging, SourcePackageName AS _prejoin0
<kiko> , DistroRelease AS _prejoin1, ProductSeries AS _prejoin2, SourcePackageName, DistroRelease WHERE _prejoin0.id = Packaging.sourcepackagename AND _prejoin1.id = Packaging.distrorelease AND _prejoin2.id = Packaging.productseries AND  Packaging.sourcepackagename = SourcePackageName.id AND DistroRelease.id = Packaging.distrorelease AND DistroRelease.id = 3 ORDER BY SourcePackageName.name
<kiko> that is a fat-ass one :)
<Kinnison> heh
<Kinnison> whassat do then?
<spiv> Forgive me father, for I have sinned.
<kiko> prejoins most of packaging 
<Kinnison> hehe
<Kinnison>  father forgive you, you tried not to do it. Turned over a new leaf, then prejoined right through it.
* Kinnison apologises to the PSB
<ddaa> I large fraction of that appears to be productseries goo nobody cares about
<ddaa> and that should be in a vcsimports table anyway
* Kinnison fires off a scary merge
* Kinnison bzr pushes *again*
<Kinnison> At this rate I need someone to go get me another double amaretto
<Kinnison> Soyuz, fueled by almonds and alcohol
<Kinnison> kiko: was a conflict in a pagetest, should be okay now
<kiko> cool
<Kinnison> Was the only "normal" conflict :-)
<Kinnison> merge sent
<Kinnison> Now for the next error :-)
<Kinnison> kiko: Should be around 11 minutes until we know if the merge conflicted
<Kinnison> kiko: if it doesn't fail after that, then we have to wait for the tests
<kiko> yeah, that'll be nastier
<kiko> man, I fixed up some pretty horrible performance bugs using this code of spiv's tonight
<kiko> it's beautiful
<Kinnison> heh
<Kinnison> kiko: great, so now it has failed and I don't know why
<Kinnison> no email
<kiko> fuck this pqm
<Kinnison> Does anyone have access to the box to see what happened?
<spiv> Kinnison: Usually, if I get no email back from pqm, I screwed up a URL in my pqm command.
<spiv> e.g. chinstrap.ubutnu.com
<spiv> Which seems to cause it to silently drop my request on the floor
<Kinnison> star-merge sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/dsilvers/launchpad/soyuz-mainline/ sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<Kinnison> that's what I sent
<Kinnison> and the last time I sent that, I got a conflict during merge
<Kinnison> I have since fixed that and pushed and re-sent the pqm request
<Kinnison> only for it to be dropped
<Kinnison> fucking pqm
<spiv> I've also heard of it happening if you cause bzrlib to raise an exception pqm doesn't expect.
<Kinnison> Yeah
* Kinnison tries another "here is RF, merge soyuz mainline into it" with up-to-date bzr
<spiv> I suggest, rather than emailing it to PQM, nailing it to lifeless's door.
<Kinnison> along with a goats head?
* Kinnison puts on angsty american whingey rock
<spiv> Title the piece of paper "95 Theses^WFailed Merge Requests".
<dilys> Merge to test/launchpad/sourcecode/sqlobject/: [r=kiko]  Make alternateIDs method (e.g. byName) only issue one query, rather than two almost identical queries. (r48: Andrew Bennetts)
<Kinnison>  My life, my pride is broken. You like to think you're never wrong! You live what you've learned!
<Kinnison> I need more CPU on this laptop
<Kinnison> this test-merge is CPU bound
<carlos> Kinnison: I need more speed on this hardisk
<carlos> perhaps we could get a new computer and split it ;-)
* Kinnison grins
<Kinnison> and the electricity bill?
<carlos> Kinnison: yours, of course :-P
<Kinnison> :-(
<carlos> I'm just a kid....
<carlos> O:-)
<Kinnison> I'm the one listening to Linkin Park
* Kinnison takes the 'kid' moniker
<carlos> :-P
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Silence hctapi.py exception on startup (r3276: Christian Reis)
<Kinnison> Good night all
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Bug #35198 - FOAF mbox_sha1sum is incorrect (r3277: Stuart Bishop)
<sivang> morning people
<Kinnison> Morning
* Kinnison makes incredibly rude noises about merging large branches and gets on with trying to make a mergeable branch of soyuz
<carlos> morning
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<jamesh> carlos: which tests would be best to test that my poparser isn't breaking stuff?
<carlos> jamesh: I guess poimport.txt
<jamesh> carlos: I found lib/canonical/launchpad/doc/poparser.txt, but it didn't test much
<jamesh> okayu
<carlos> jamesh: our parser test suite is not the best in the world....
<jamesh> carlos: I added a few small tests in my branch
<carlos> jamesh: cool, thanks!
<jamesh> to check partial writes where you write half a multibyte sequence, and some problem Big5 sequences
<bradb> spiv: bug 4700
<Ubugtu> malone bug 4700 in bzr "Merge conflict: "2 conflicts encountered" but no "bzr conflicts" output" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4700
<kiko> hey stub!
<kiko> how's it going old man
<spiv> bradb: thanks!
<stub> kiko: old? Why you wippersnapper!
<kiko> cheeky is my middle name
<jordi> kiko don't do it
<jordi> don't go running
<kiko> I run every day
<jordi> kiko: I HATE YOU EVERYDAY
<kiko> every day I love you less and less
<kiko> stub, can you help with a quick analysis of https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-03-15/A106 -- ?
<kiko> stub, looks like contention, right?
<stub> kiko: yer. The query is real fast when I test it.
<kiko> stub, is there any suggestion solution to it?
<kiko> it's rather common
<kiko> suggested solution
<stub> I don't think there is anything we can do from the webapp end. Ideally we could fix the publisher stuff (what I suspect would lock things like that) to not hold things open for so long.
<stub> Well.. we could break apart the tables somewhat
<stub> There is also the chance that the improved locking in PG 8.1 fixes this for us.
<kiko> it happened yesterday though
<kiko> do you know who writes to that table?
<stub> We haven't upgraded yet
<stub> There is only one process that writes to that table I think (?). 
<stub> Which isn't the publisher  - is it the statistician?
<stub> Yes - the statistician is the only thing that writes to that table.
<stub> So we need to fix the statistician. Perhaps writing all the results to a temporary table, and then quickly replacing the values in the real table when all the calculations have been done.
<stub> Or just committing more often
<stub> Statistician stuff is mainly SQLObject code, so there might be some low hanging fruit that can be fixed by using prejoin.
<spiv> stub: Btw, I just submitted a branch to pqm that implements prejoinClauseTables
<stub> cool. I thought you were going to hold off to see if it would actually be useful. Just a trivial fix was it?
<kiko> stub, spiv has helped me bigtime in nailing the main offenders -- the bug listings now issue O(1) queries!
<kiko> stub, spiv is the master of all table joining trickeries
<spiv> It turned out to be near-trivial once I had the rest of it working.
<jordi> kiko: daf is playing "everyday I love you less and less"
<Kinnison> pqm is currently disabled anyway
<stub> Cool. Sounds like we need to implement user configurable batching sizes soon, as everyone wants it and we might actually be able to support it!
<spiv> kiko has a big shiny branch that makes use of prejoins all over the place, and it certainly reduces the number of queries.
<Kinnison> Oh, it might be turned on again actually
<spiv> (as does fixing the so-called alternateID support)
<Kinnison> ID? Name? ID? Name? ID? Name? (ad infinitum)
<spiv> Which was a trivial patch -- although upstream already had that fix, another reason to grit our teeth and upgrade.
<bradb> stub: I have a branch that implements that, but I got in trouble for trying to land it during this sprint, instead of doing branch/bug integration.
<bradb> I would have landed it before I left, but for pqm troubles
<stub> bradb: Storing batch size in the session, or in the db on the person table?
<bradb> stub: Wasn't persisting the config yet, but it'd take an extra 10 minutes to do so, if it were on the session.
<stub> I think it is a good use of the session, and worth doing if it doesn't screw up the UI
<bradb> I think so too.
<stub> Yay. Found the Retry bug. Just need to talk to upstream if it should be fixed there too.
<kiko> stub, rock!
<kiko> stub, can you ping me when you have 5 minutes to suggest how to do an SQL query I am having trouble with?
<stub> kiko: ping
<kiko> stub, see privmsg
<Seveas> stub, thanks for writing pytz - you made Ubugtu a happy camper 
<jamesh> Seveas: we're using it inside Launchpad, among other things
<Seveas> I'm using it in Ubugtu for localized schedules of #ubuntu-meeting - it's dead-easy with pytz
<carlos> stub: hi, yesterday I was not able to update staging as my branch was not merged on rocketfuel...
<carlos> stub: All should be fixed now and working but pqm is beeing too slow
<carlos> stub: could I merge my branch directly on staging?
<carlos> to test it?
<carlos> I have a special version of that branch already cheerypicked on a production branch so you can cheery pick it if we confirm that I didn't break anything on staging...
<ddaa> collab.net is not reliably enough to let us import subversion
<ddaa> Dunno why, but I find that hysterically ironical.
<Kinnison> You mean we're not resilient enough
<stub> carlos: you need to build a tree on chinstrap and rsync it across
<carlos> stub: I have it already on chinstrap
<stub> A full tree?
<carlos> stub: I guess I should rsync it and then do  bzr merge....
<carlos> stub: oh, you mean to run that instead of current staging?
<carlos> ok
<carlos> not yet done...
<carlos> but it's easy to do it.
<stub> actually, you probably can just merge it in. I forgot that asuka has a version of bzr around (old, but it was still working)
<stub> give me the branch details and I'll do it
<stub> carlos: ^^
<carlos> give me just a second, I'm finishing another thing that I want to test so we don't need to do the rollout twice...
<stub> What is this patch fixing btw? Or is is a cluster of fixes that needs to be landed asap for some reason?
<ddaa> Arguably, the svn import should not go dead at the first time out...
<kiko> stub, the reason they need to be landed is that we need to process the 13K imports in the queue
<kiko> today is really the only day daf, spiv, carlos and I are together to do it
<kiko> stub, it only touches the import queue code
<kiko> so it should be pretty safe
<kiko> but it does affect how imports are processed
<carlos> and it has tests
<carlos> :-P
<kiko> which is why it would be nice to run this on staging first.
<kiko> some tests.
<stub> the queue is currently stalled, or is it happily importing the stuff it can deal with?
<carlos> stub: it's not stalled
* stub is trying to determine if it matters if it rolls out now or next Tuesday
<carlos> stub: we are implementing some helpers to allow us to handle it faster
<stub> I'll be around for another hour anyway
<doko> kiko: somebody around you with pt keyboard?
<carlos> stub: the changes are done. I'm going to commit and push them now
<kiko> not me
<cprov> stub: ping
<stub> cprov: pong
<cprov> stub: do you have the script you ran for rosetta path migration ?
<cprov> stub: would you to run it in launchpad_dogfood@mawson ?
<stub> cprov: Would you rather just get a fresh dump?
<stub> cprov: The script is in database/schema/archive I think
<stub> cprov: But there was some manual work needed doing first (removing various potemplates and pofiles that carlos flagged)
<cprov> cprov: fresh dump would be nice, but it might take long, or not ?
<stub> It will take about 2 hours to build
<carlos> stub: cprov has the script already, he just needs the manual work done
<cprov> stub: yes, the required manual work that I'm looking for ?
<cprov> hey .. i will remove the contraint line from the DB patch for a while, it's dogfood ...
<stub> I don't have the details sorry. The tools I used are in chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/stub/dbascripts/devel (delete_potemplate.sql, delete_pofile.sql), but I don't have the ids that need to be removed.
<stub> chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/stub/dbascripts I mean
<cprov> stub: I think I can simply do not apply the constraints for a while, then use the fresh DB copy
<carlos> stub: cprov has the IDs
<cprov> stub: can you start to copy it ?
<stub> cprov: Sure
<cprov> stub: thanks 
<kiko> doko, no, nobody here has abnt, sorry.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Implemented filtering options for the translation import queue and improved the guessing algorithm to be able to import automatically more entries (r3278: Carlos Perello Marin)
<kiko> rock on
<cprov> stub: does the dbascripts you mentioned take too long to run ?
<stub> cprov: It doesn't take long to use them. Just need to use them one at a time
<stub> psql -d launchpad_dogfood
<stub> \set potemplate_id 666
<stub> \i delete_potemplate.sql
<stub> (repeat as necessary)
<cprov> stub: right
<carlos> stub: could you merge chinstrap.ubuntu.com:/home/warthogs/archives/carlos/launchpad/bug-33020/ on staging?
<stub> carlos: ok
<carlos> stub: thank you
<carlos> stub: I will need to run a script there on staging that uses zopeless and sends email. Kiko suggested me to comment the email sending routine so I can run it without spaming anyone. Is that ok to you?
<kiko> I thought staging didn't send email, though, but..
<stub> kiko: zopeless stuff send email by a different method that has never been updated to do nothing (or redirect to a different address) on staging.
<kiko> stub, scary.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Support utilities/pasting without a title (r3279: Christian Reis)
<stub> carlos: staging updated with your branch
<carlos> stub: cool, thanks
<stub> carlos: hack our what you need to to do your testing. Probably just need a return in lib/canonical/launchpad/email/sendmail.py
<carlos> stub: I don't see that file...
<carlos> it's mail
<carlos> I see it now
<kiko> stub, we need to skip out for 20m, but will be back in a second -- please don't lose faith
<stub> kiko: I'm heading off soon. What am I still needed for?
<sabdfl> stub: are you confident on pg 8.1, and when do you plan to deploy it?
<sabdfl> can we do that separately from code/hw updates?
<stub> I planned to deploy it last Tuesday but had to reschedule
<stub> We can do it seperately from code and hw updates.
<stub> Just needs a three hour window, and someone with access to shutdown and startup the publishing system.
<Oublieuse> d
<Oublieuse> /msg nickserv identify twambo
<Oublieuse> arf
<cprov> afff
<carlos> stub: hi, How much time do I have before you pass the point of not return to do a production cherry pick?
<stub> There isn't time to do one tonight. If you test it on staging, I can cherry pick it tomorrow (or wait until you are back home to monitor the results if you would rather)
<carlos> stub: well.... I did already the cherrypick
<carlos> stub: it's a matter of doing a merge into production
<carlos> test are passing, no conflicts
<carlos> stub: we need it for this afternoon....
<carlos> I did the fix on a production branch to prevent any problem doing the cherry pick
<stub> It is code only, so Steve may be able to push it out to the two production servers.
<carlos> stub: yes, it's code only
<carlos> stub: ok, I guess that would work
<carlos> stub: ok, kiko gave me the ok to do the cherry pick
<carlos> stub: it's at chinstrap.ubuntu.com:/home/warthogs/archives/carlos/launchpad/production-1.53/
<carlos> if you cannot do it now, tell me it so I will try to find Steve (he's not around atm)
<stub> I can't do it now
<carlos> ok
<kiko> hey dudes
<kiko> mmmm
<carlos> kiko: we need SteveA to do the cherry pick
<kiko> stub, are you about to be gone?
<stub> I'm going right now
* stub waves
<kiko> all right
<sabdfl> cheers stub
* kiko looks around
<stub> cprov: your fresh database will be an hour or so. 
<cprov> stub: right, thank you 
<sabdfl> mpt around?
<mpt> yo
<kiko> look there
<mpt> sabdfl, you called?
<sabdfl> mpt: what's the way to use the 2col template?
<mpt> sabdfl, change "@@main_template" to "@@main_template_2col"
<sabdfl> nice
<sabdfl> thanks
<mpt> yw
<sabdfl> will give you feedback shortly
<mpt> SteveA said he'd refactor the two templates later so they're sharing code
<bradb> ddaa: Hm, your branch page titles branch is one of those prohibitively-long-to-merge ones.
<ddaa> long-to-merge with what?
<bradb> I just tried merging it into my malone-bzr-integration branch
<ddaa> it should not have anything missing, since it's pulled from a shared repository that also contains the rocketfuel branc.
<bradb> rsync'd it down, over top of a copy of my launchpad-upstream directory
<kiko> ddaa, maybe a bzr reconcile is in order?
<ddaa> reconciling might be required by after merge.
<ddaa> As it involves fixups that are needed after some missing data is filled in by merging another branch.
<ddaa> I'll look into that after I'm done fixing up bzrk for jbailey.
<doko> bradb: just discovered the "package maintainance report", nice!
<bradb> doko: Glad to hear you like it. That was probably done by cprov or someone else with Soyuz-fu.
<doko> bradb: yes, just wanted to know where to file bug reports^W^Wenhancement wishes ;)
<salgado> bradb, it was done by me, actually. and kiko did some enhancements recently
<doko> salgado: so soyuz should be fine for these?
<salgado> doko, I think launchpad would be better
<kiko> doko, either soyuz or launchpad, and you can assign to me, I'll do fixes this coming week. note, however, that I have already fixed it to not display superseded entries.
<doko> ok
<dilys> Merge to test/launchpad/sourcecode/sqlobject/: [r=kiko]  Fix prejoins with clauseTables, also add prejoinClauseTables for more efficient prejoining when the select is already doing the desired join. (r49: Andrew Bennetts)
<kiko> wooo rock and roll!
<jamesh> daf: how does this look? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/poparser-encoding.patch
<daf> jamesh: +        # Scan for the charset in the same way that 
<daf> jamesh: where's the rest of that comment?
<jamesh> daf: in my head
<jamesh> daf: "the same way that gettext does"
<carlos> jamesh: dude, remember to execute jamesh.flush() before pushing your branch :-P
<daf> jamesh: ah :)
<daf> I wonder if the charset= extraction code would be more readable using a regex
<daf> match = re.match('charset=(.*)', kw['msgstr'] )
<daf> if match:
<daf>     charset = match.group(1)
<carlos> daf: regex and readable are not compatible.....
<jamesh> carlos: that's not quite true
<carlos> at least for me that know nothing about it :-P
<daf> well, I have abused them in the past
<carlos> daf: that would be why I hate them.... :-P
<ddaa> Kinnison: all things considered
<ddaa> since I'm the maintainer, I can decide it's not pronounced "bezerkay"...
<ddaa> It's _now_ pronounced
* Kinnison goes by the way the original author pronounced it
<ddaa> ignorance is force
* Kinnison has a lot of power then
<sabdfl> steve around?
* Kinnison sits down and crosses his legs, toes, fingers, arms and eyes
* Kinnison concentrates on sending good merge vibes at pqm
<Kinnison> Well, I think that either PQM has died, the soyuz branch has merged and is testing, or else something altogether more sinister is going on
<Kinnison> Since it has been in PQM for a little over 20 minutes now
<Kinnison> and it normally crapped out around 11 minutes in
<Kinnison> cprov: yo
<Kinnison> cprov: If this merge succeeds, you and me have a meeting at the bar
<cprov> Kinnison: right
<Kinnison> cprov: we have a failure :-(
<cprov> Kinnison: uhm ... is that another conflict  ?
<kiko> @#!@$!!@#
<Kinnison> cprov: mostly related to the ubuntu-team namechange
<Kinnison> cprov: want to come over in a minute and we'll go through to fix 'em ?
<cprov> Kinnison: sure
<lifeless> dunno why I keep getting booted from here.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:lifeless] : PQM down while doing production update | https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Wed 8 Mar, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Kinnison> lifeless: how long for that production update?
<Kinnison> lifeless: hours, or many hours?
<kiko> shouldn't be too bad
<Kinnison> coolio
* Kinnison enqueues the next attempt at the soyuz branch for when it's reenabled
<lakin> Anyone know if there is a plan for a statistics page for malone:  stuff like # of bugs changed/commented or created for certain time periods?
<kiko> lakin, it's intended, but not planned on yet.
<lakin> k.
<jordi> sabdfl: ping
* ..[topic/#launchpad:lifeless] : ttps://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Wed 8 Mar, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* ..[topic/#launchpad:lifeless] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Wed 8 Mar, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<lifeless> Kinnison: just long enough to run the test suite
<spiv> they keep playing the same songs in this hotel... time after time...
<sabdfl> spiv: any idea why i should be getting an error building pygettextpo?
<sabdfl> just tried the rocketfuel-refresh script and it didn't get any new revisions there
<elmo> did you guys take out the lp apps processes on gangotri intentionally?
<Kinnison> lifeless: So how's the suite?
<spiv> elmo: Yes
<spiv> elmo: SteveA is doing a production update
<spiv> sabdfl: not off the top of my head -- are the various trees in your sourcecode directory all up to date with current rocketfuel?
<spiv> sabdfl: pastebin the error if you like
<sabdfl> how do i know if my various trees are all up to date? I though rocketfuel-refresh did that
<jamesh> sabdfl: what is the error?
<spiv> Yeah, rocketfuel-refresh should do that.
<sabdfl> it didn't pull any revisions in to that part of the tree
<carlos> sabdfl: perhaps you are missing gettext on your system. I think jamesh changed it to use system's gettext
<carlos> jamesh: Am I right?
<sabdfl> ah
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> but don't you need gettext installed anyway?
<jamesh> (for rosetta)
<carlos> jamesh: yes, gettext is a launchpad dependency
<carlos> to generate .mo files
<sabdfl> ah
<sabdfl> i removed the launchpad deps, i think
<sabdfl> is the package called gettext?
<carlos> sabdfl: yes
<jamesh> yes
<sabdfl> removed it because i'm trying pg 8.1
<elmo> spiv: please tell me when it's finished because it looks suspiciously like one apps server didn't die properly
<sabdfl> seems to have worked - thanks guys
<carlos> sabdfl: you are welcome
<sabdfl> can someone ask mpt what happened to class="lesser"
<sabdfl> ?
<Kinnison> monkeys with lessers for eyes?
<Kinnison> frickin' sharks with frickin' lessers on their heads?
<mpt> sabdfl, pong
<Kinnison> 18:36 < sabdfl> can someone ask mpt what happened to class="lesser"
<SteveA> even lesserrer
<mpt> sabdfl, it looks to be on line 948 of launchpad.css
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial, rs=bradb]  Tweaks 'this bug is not recorded as needing to be fixed here' notification, fixing bug 30958 (/products/malone/+bug/nnn says 'Not yet reported in malone'). (r3280: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<Kinnison> Cool, one down, two to go
<sabdfl> mpt: odd, it doesn't seem to be having the desired effect on a "listing sortable" table
<mpt> sabdfl, that's because table.listing already has font-size: 85%
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> how do i do a compact listing?
<mpt> So the font size will either be "smaller" or "85%" depending on which class you put last :-)
<sabdfl> ah
<mpt> (I think)
<sabdfl> tr class="lesser" works nicely
<mpt> yeah, I was just going to suggest <td class="lesser">
<mpt> but tr would be less repetitious
<mpt> <tbody class="lesser"> would be even better than that.
<sabdfl> will do! thanks
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/34768 (Unhelpful error message on linking cve) and some validation functions cleanup r=salgado (r3281: Diogo Matsubara)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=SteveA]  Adds a test for facet support in GeneralFormView, and removes the old workarounds for the lack of that support. (r3282: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<sivang> Kinnison: he he he
<sivang> Kinnison: caught your Autin Power line :)
<sivang> Powers, by reputation
* Kinnison grins
<DRAGON^^> hi
<DRAGON^^> why i can't receive message on my mail to activate my account on ubuntu.com?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  Mainline soyuz (r3283: Celso Providelo, Daniel Silverstone, James Troup ...)
* mpt applauds
<Burgwork> what does mainline soyuz mean for me?
<mpt> Burgwork, I know very little about what it does, except that it's been about two months work and Kinnison has been trying to land it for the past two days
<mpt> It's something to do with letting you create your own derivatives
<Burgwork> cool
<Burgwork> I might be using that soon enough
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz has a little info
<Kinnison> dilys: You suck
<Kinnison> There were *so* more people than that involved
<Burgwork> Kinnison, congrats
<Kinnison> Burgwork: Essentially everything that was done since last november to get soyuz' backend going was in that branch
<Burgwork> LP is very cool. I just wish the UI didn't suck monkey balls
<Kinnison> Well it'll get better over time
<carlos> Burgwork: working on it
<Kinnison> It's still a very young project
<Burgwork> and a fricking huge one
<Kinnison> indeed
<Kinnison> anyway
<Kinnison> the bar beckons
<dilys> Merge to test/launchpad/sourcecode/sqlobject/: [r=kiko]  Make prejoinClauseTables actually populate the cache (or, if you prefer, actually work). (r50: Andrew Bennetts)
#launchpad 2006-03-23
<daf> Kinnison: hence the "..."
* kiko yawns
<kiko> que sono
<carlos> daf: hey
<jordi> puta mierda
<jordi> I lost access to my mail server
<jordi> how sucky is that
<kiko> it's good
<kiko> you can go to sleep
<jordi> no
<daf> carlos: hey
<carlos> jordi: get a real server (TM)
<carlos> jordi: I found a new upload request while handling the import queue
<carlos> jordi: for a product
<carlos> jordi: but seems like they forgot the .pot file
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?status=NEEDS_REVIEW&type=all look for the dctrl-tools entries
<kiko> forgetting the pot file is a fatal mistake
<carlos> kiko: well, I think rosetta would take a .po file as the .pot file
<kiko> c'mon dilys 
<kiko> give us some love!
<carlos> but I didn't add tests for it, it just works but was not a designed feature ;-)
<carlos> I cannot believe that I'm being faster than poimport script....
<kiko> heh
<jordi> are you guys importing?
<jordi> maybe I should join the part
<jordi> y
<carlos> jordi: dude... read your email!
<carlos> oh, you have your server fucked....
<jordi> heeellooooo carlos
<jordi> 00:49 < jordi> I lost access to my mail server
<carlos> wha a pity }:-P
<carlos> jordi: I was joking ;-)
<carlos> jordi: perhaps your server died due the spamming of the imports
<dilys> Merge to test/launchpad/sourcecode/sqlobject/: [r=kiko]  Make prejoins and prejoinClauseTables interact correctly. (r51: Andrew Bennetts)
<carlos> kiko: go, go, go
<carlos> jordi: I talked with simira about no.po files
<carlos> jordi: we agreed on having dapper a 'no.po' free zone
<carlos> s/a/as a/
<carlos> jordi: so any no.po dapper file should be  imported as 'nb.po'
<carlos> I will get ride with stuart with any already imported file using the 'no' language code
<carlos> s/ride/rid/
<carlos> I think I should leave soon to sleep
<carlos> I don't know what I'm writing....
<jordi> carlos: k
<carlos> jordi: try to concentrate on imports for products
<carlos> before working on dapper imports
<jordi> yeahg
<carlos> as that's what people will ask most as they expect to be done some hours after they request and we are near a month behind...
<jordi> hmm
<jordi> this new import method...
<jordi> should be used only for autoimports.
<jordi> people tend to upload requests with many "bad" files
<jordi> es_ES and that sort of stuff.
<jordi> if those get imported automatically, bad idea
<carlos> jordi: dude, you should listen to me when I explain to you how the system works ;-)
<carlos> jordi: we only import automatically languages that have the visible flat set to True
<jordi> oh, that's ok then :)
<carlos> thus, those 'broken' languages will not be imported automatically
<carlos> that's the case of no.po
<carlos> so we can import it manually to nb.po
<carlos> it's only imported automatically if there is already an import for that broken language
<carlos> so if you accept it once, yo don't need to moderate it every time
<jordi> great
<carlos> wtf...
<carlos> kdebase has more than one 100 .pot files!
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> see you!
<G0SUB> is there any way to end a poll early after it has been started?
<G0SUB> are there any known issues with launchpad atm ?
<G0SUB> I can't upload an attachement to a bug
<sabdfl> moin moin
<bunny_winbox> hi!
<bunny_winbox> I love freenode
<bunny_winbox> all the cool people hang out here
* bunny_winbox just signed up on launchpad
<mpt> All the cool people sign up at Launchpad, too :-)
<Kinnison> :-)
<mpt> Kinnison, what URL-spaces has the soyuz landing changed heavily that I should have a look at?
<Kinnison> mpt: None I think
<Kinnison> mpt: It was all backend
<Kinnison> mpt: all the UI stuff has had to go into RF anyway in order to be rolled out onto the app servers
<Kinnison> mpt: cprov will have UI for next week including queue visualisation, improved build pages etc, as per the writing on the wall
<mpt> ah
<Kinnison> ciau
<Kinnison> mpt: Are you downstairs?
<mpt> Kinnison, yeah, waiting for SteveA
<Kinnison> mpt: right, I'll say buhbye on my way past :-)
<kiko-afk> stub, merge failed?
<SteveA> Kinnison: spare domino here
<cprov> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<cpro1> lifeless: seems that PQM still refusing my requests, same UID error.
<lifeless> carlos_: are you sure you are signing with the right key then ?
<carlos_> lifeless: ?
<carlos_> lifeless: I guess you mean cprov....
<lifeless> carlos: indeed
<lifeless> cpro1: ^^^^
<lifeless> cpro1: I'm heading out in a couple of minutes, will look with you tomorrow ok ?
<cpro1> lifeless: okay, take you time (I'm sure the email is ok)
<sabdfl> hey guys
<sabdfl> lifeless: alive again?
<sabdfl> erk. this is a horrible irc client.
<sabdfl> phew
<sabdfl> that's a bit better
<carlos> sabdfl: dude, it's KDE, you know? .... 
* carlos hides
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> sabdfl: kdebase has near 200 .pot files
<carlos> sabdfl: I don't think we designed Rosetta to handle that amount of .pot files....
<carlos> I mean, in a single package...
<carlos> cprov: when do you want to have lunch, in 10 minutes?
<sabdfl> carlos: hmm... interesting
<cprov> carlos: yes ;)
<carlos> cprov: ok
<sabdfl> iirc kde moves templates from product to a single package, right?
<carlos> sabdfl: the .pot files are inside a package
<carlos> then, the .po files are splitted on different packages like our language packs
<sabdfl> i think we ahve to special-case this in the importer and exporter
<sabdfl> we have to create a table that maps the POT to the relevant source package
<sabdfl> and back
<sabdfl> then, on import, we say "aha! this is kde, attach the pot to THAT source package"
<sabdfl> not this one
<carlos> sabdfl: the exporter is not an issue, the importer... yes, I need to figure a way to do it automatically or it will take us hours to import it every time...
<sabdfl> ed zachary
<sabdfl> a mapping table will do fine
<carlos> sabdfl: we already have the DB schema to do that
<sabdfl> text file
<carlos> sabdfl: without using an specific table
<sabdfl> foo.pot, foopkg
<sabdfl> <po template name>, <sourcepackagename>
<sabdfl> so when that source package is imported, the pot files go to special locations
<carlos> sabdfl: a potemplate has a 'fromsourcepackagename' and 'sourcepackagename' to note from where it comes and where it appears in our UI
<sabdfl> and when the export is done, you do the right thing
<sabdfl> cunning man, what did you do that for?
<carlos> because when we approve the .pot file, we can note the fact that it came from another package so next time we do the import we have that mapping feature you are talking about
<carlos> I think we id this change on December or January... I don't remember it exactly
<carlos> cprov: ready?
* carlos -> lunch
<cprov> carlos: yes, meet me at the bar (corner)
<sabdfl> carlos: sounds good, you just have to get the first set of imports correct then
<sabdfl> then, the next set should learn from the previous
<sabdfl> iow the next time you import that package and see foo.pot, it knows to attach it to package bar
<sabdfl> foo, soory
<carlos> sabdfl: right
* carlos -> out of the hotel
<carlos> see you later
#launchpad 2006-03-24
<G0SUB> Martolod
<Martolod> G0SUB, 
<G0SUB> Martolod: hey!
<Martolod> :)
<G0SUB> Martolod: got your thing done, right?
<Martolod> it works fine now !
<Martolod> is there a place where i can see all templates available for dapper ?
<zyga_> carlos: morning
<carlos> morning
<sivang> whooha
<sivang> turbogears 20MinWikiw is impressive.
<nekohayo> is rosetta having problems? I keep getting timeouts
<sabdfl> hiall
<sabdfl> hi cprov
<cprov> sabdfl: hi, how was the week with distros guys,  productive ?
<sabdfl> yes, thai#s looking good, chinese looking ok, korean and japanese might make it
<cprov> sabdfl: amazing, ubuntu everywhere, I'm feeling myself a world-wide celebrity ;)
<sabdfl> cprov: licence to thrill
<sabdfl> cprov: anybody over there mention a new bzr-in-dapper?
<cprov> sabdfl: not that I'm aware, sorry  
<sabdfl> ok, i'll chase it tomorrow
<cprov> sabdfl: it should not be the only one, next week promises 
<sabdfl> :-)
<sabdfl> looking forward to the week
<sabdfl> no, an early night so we have the energy
<sabdfl> kiko make it home safely?
<cprov> sabdfl: sure. I haven't seen him today, hope so
<G0SUB> sabdfl: there are a few indic issues which we are working on ...
<sabdfl> G0SUB: w.r.t. the localisation sprint?
<G0SUB> sabdfl: no, a few rendering bugs here and there and broken fonts
<sabdfl> ok, tidying up then
<G0SUB> sabdfl: for some languages, lang packs for FF are not in yet ... we are trying to get them in for dapper
<sabdfl> do you have a clear-cut fontconfig for indic languages?
<G0SUB> well, the issue was with the broken fonts in ttf-freefont which had higher priority than others
<G0SUB> so jordi and daf will sync with upstream and get the latest fixed ones
<sabdfl> probably from other language
<G0SUB> just that those glyphs were broken ... have been fixed upstream recently
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> v glad we have got this l10n stuff into dapper
<sabdfl> night all!
<G0SUB> sabdfl: byw
<ports> hey
<einarr> just out of curiosity; what is the bottleneck for getting more apps into rosetta translation?
<jelkner> hi all, any here who can answer a few questions for a couple of floundering newbs?
<jelkner> i'm trying to use lauchpad, but i think i've already done several things wrong
<jelkner> and i want to try to set things straight
<jelkner> first question:  if i created a Project when what i really wanted was just a Poduct, is there a way to drop one and add the other?
<kjcole> Definition of project, product,  product series, etc and  their  interactions  might  be  a  good start
<jelkner> or to change one into the ohter?
<jelkner> s/ohter/other
<jelkner> kjcole: while we wait to see if anyone answers, should we try a few things ourselves?
<kjcole> Hmmm... not   looking promising (either that or there's incredible lag time.)
<kjcole> ok
<ports> im having issues with the LP website and registering
<ports> ive entered my email twice.... and in 5 hours i still havent gotten an email
<einarr> ports: you should get it within a minute of registering.
<einarr> well, pluss whatever time your system needs to do spam checking etc.
<ports> einarr well its hitting a hotmail account.. shouldve shown up
#launchpad 2006-03-25
<jelkner> mdz: u here?
<kjcole> Do people  make  heirarchies of teams  to provide  multiple  ownership of  projects, products, etc?
<ports> einarr found it.. spam blocker did pick it up
<einarr> heh. does it say why?
<ports> nope
<ports> hotmails just a pain in the butt
<mdz> jelkner: briefly, yes?
<jelkner> mdz: do you know much about how launchpad works?
<mdz> a bit
<jelkner> i created a project by mistake, when all i really wanted was a product
<jelkner> can i delete the project?
<mdz> I don't think so
<jelkner> ouch
<mdz> you'll need a launchpad admin to fix that up for you
<kjcole> Do people  make  heirarchies of teams  to provide  multiple  ownership of  projects, products, etc?
<mdz> jelkner: meanwhile, there's no reason you can't go ahead and create your product, and ignore the bogus project
<mdz> kjcole: yes
<jelkner> we are specifically looking at the cookbook
<jelkner> we will want a cookbook admins team
<jelkner> a cookbook cooks team
<jelkner> etc.
<mdz> why do you need more than one team?
<jelkner> well, some folks should be able to administer a project (change permissions, groups, etc)
<kjcole> mdz, thanks.  And  is there  anywhere  with good tutorials or definitions  of  the  relationships between  project, product, product series, etc? 
<jelkner> others are contributing, but not in that capacity
<jelkner> wouldn't that suggest two teams?
<jelkner> there doesn't seem to be a way to specify roles within a team
<mdz> jelkner: what sort of permissions, groups, etc. are you thinking of?
<mdz> jelkner: within a team, there is an owner, administrators, and normal members
<jelkner> oh
<jelkner> that is all we want
<mdz> administrators can do things like add and remove team members
<kjcole> mdz, Suppose jelkner wants  to  change  the description of a project, or point to a  different branch, but doesn't have the  time.  He shoots off  an e-mail to someone  else... who  can do it.
<jelkner> kjcole: an admin
<jelkner> that's all we need at this point
<kjcole> mdz, it appears at present that a  project can have only one  maintainer/owner but that can be a team.
<mdz> kjcole: let's work within his actual needs rather than hypothetical ones
<mdz> that is correct
<mdz> but I see no need for him to overcomplicate things at this point; a single team should be quite sufficient
<jelkner> mdz: so the whole team owns the project?
<mdz> jelkner: the ower is whoever you set it to be
<jelkner> let's be specific
<jelkner> we want more than one person to be able to administer the cookbook project
<mdz> you mean product
<jelkner> if we assign the cookbook to the cookbook team
<jelkner> does everyone on the team have full ownership of the cookbook project?
<mdz> if you assign a role to a team, all active members of the team have that role
<jelkner> then we need another, smaller team, cookbook administrators, who can have ownership
<kjcole> mdz,  which  sort of leads back to teams  within teams.
<jelkner> we don't want the whole team to own the project
<mdz> my instinct is that you're overengineering this
<jelkner> no, we aren't
<mdz> either elect someone to be the product registrant, or just use the team
<mdz> you have control over who is in the team; are you concerned that some of them will make inappropriate changes to the product?
<jelkner> mdz: i just don't understand yet who can do what, so i'm feeling my way through this
<mdz> jelkner: in that case my advice goes double: keep it simple until you learn more about how you want to use the system
<kjcole> mdz,  a lot of  us are  learning as  we  go.  Changes made  without  malice but in error  is perhaps more the concern.
<jelkner> exactly
<jelkner> i've already done that myself several times
<jelkner> and i'm only just getting started! ;-)
<mdz> einarr: there is a question in the FAQ about receiving email from launchpad
<jelkner> so for the sake of the project, we would like kjcole and myself to share the admin responsiblity for the project
<mdz> jelkner: then try not to overthink things; just do the basics and if you need more later, you can always change it
<jelkner> will do
<jelkner> thanks!
<mdz> it sounds like you aren't sure yet what it means to admin the product; there really aren't very many things to be done
<mdz> you can do things like add series, milestones and branches to organize the code for the product
<jelkner> mdz: you are certainly right there (that i'm not sure, i mean)
<mdz> you can edit the name and description of the product
<mdz> add translation templates
<mdz> that sort of thing
<kjcole> mdz, is  there beginner docs for launchpad squirreled away anywhere?   I found good introductory material for bzr, but  not  so  much for launchpad.
<mdz> the cookbook, guessing by its name, is a piece of documentation
<mdz> kjcole: is your space bar sticking?
<kjcole> mdz, crappy keyboard.  wouldn't  be surprised.
<jelkner> mdz: anyway, is there any good intro documentation for lauchpad?
<mdz> not that I know of
<mdz> there is a launchpad-users mailing list where you can discuss launchpad and ask questions
<daf> there is also the wiki
<daf> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com
<mdz> there are usually folks in this channel as well, but the launchpad development team just fiinshed a sprint and are probably all traveling home at the moment
<daf> er
<jelkner> ahh, a wiki sounds more like it
<daf> there's not much documentation on it as of yet
<daf> at least, not for users
<daf> you are, of course, welcome to write some
<kjcole> daf, I thought I'd been to that wiki before, but perhaps not recently.  Will check again.
<jelkner> daf: we would love to, but we need to learn how it works first ;-)
<daf> sure :)
<daf> it might be a good idea to take notes as you go along
<jelkner> will do
<jelkner> thanks for your help!
<daf> you're welcome
<kjcole> Thank you, gentlemen
<kjcole> We will continue to explore.  (I've been keeping notes on my bzr stumblings...)
<daf> ah, cool
<daf> there's a separate wiki for bzr
<kjcole> bzr, been there, and even made minor corrections. ;-)
<daf> excellent
<daf> the bzr<->Launchpad integration is just getting started
<kjcole> daf, the documentation there has been very helpful.  Not always enough for someone like me who's never used any RCS, but good enough to get me in deep. 
<daf> ah, interesting
<daf> perhaps it assumes too much about what people already know
<kjcole> daf, I didn't see the point in trying to learn subversion just so I could unlearn it for bzr.  I saw bzr at UBZ, and thought "This looks easy enough to jump right in."  and for the mostpart, it has been.
<daf> mm, I was sceptical about revision control for a long time
<daf> then I appreciated it but disliked how difficult it was
<daf> bzr is changing that
<kjcole> daf, however, what's less than well-defined are the various files that pop-up when there's a conflict.  I'm getting a feel for those as well.  (You're also talking to someone who doesn't use patch, and only uses diff in a very simple manner.)
<daf> indeed, conflict handling is still a little rough
<daf> perhaps bzr can make it easier to work with conflict files
<kjcole> daf, as someone who's not a big developer, and hasn't done much collaborative work, I think the thing is for me to work on better understanding.  Sure, I won't knock improvements to bzr, but I realize I'm the beginner.
<kjcole> daf, anyway.  Gotta run to another channel. ;-)
<daf> see you
<[aJ] > Is launchpad free to use?
<stub> Launchpad will be going down for scheduled maintenance in 30 mins. Estimated downtime is up to 3 hours. Wikis will be in read only mode during this time.
<daf> morning
<G0SUB> daf: hello!
<daf> hi G0SUB 
<G0SUB> daf: what's the status of ttf-freefont ?
<daf> hmm, I don't know
<daf> let's ask mvo
<G0SUB> ok
<fabbione> is there any way i can trigger malone to show me all the 200 bugs of a package in one single page?
<carlos> morning
<stub> fabbione: not yet. We didn't allow it because large batch sizes just blew up  We have fixed that now though, so we will be able to support it soon.
<fabbione> stub: soon as in how many hours from now?
<stub> fabbione: Soon as in at least 1 week.
<daf> fabbione: can you paste the URL of the page in question?
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-x-swat/+subscribedbugs
<fabbione> daf: i need to get an overview of X packages
<fabbione> 20 bugs at a time = no good
<daf> ah -- the batch changes didn't land yet
<stub> fabbione: If it is going to cause problems for release, I can increase the bug batch size for *everybody* on wednesday.
<daf> somebody in London was working on that
<fabbione> stub: ok, who do i need to bitch to get it done?
<daf> I think it's committed to RF
<daf> at the least you will be able to hack URL parameters to give you lots of bugs soon
<fabbione> stub: it depends how importnat you think X is for a desktop :)
<fabbione> daf: i did try.. no luck
<stub> fabbione: kiko and brad to get it sorted properly. Brad wants to add this in - just needs prioritizing.
<daf> fabbione: right, there's a bug where the parameters are ignored
<stub> I think I'll increase the default batch size on wednesday anyway - lots of people have requested so I don't think we will get complaints from people who think it is too big
<stub> (for bug listings)
<fabbione> stub: ok thanks...
<fabbione> daf: yes..
<spiv> kiko has done a heap of performance work that should make batched pages less necessary too.
<daf> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3948
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3948 in launchpad "User profile for Launchpad Batching System" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  
<daf> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/34910
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34910 in launchpad ""Show all" in batched search results" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<daf> I think Bjorn was working on batching
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-x-swat/+packagebugs
<fabbione> who can spot the errors?
<fabbione> if there is one open bug in package foo, there is no way on earth that there are 2 not assigned
<fabbione> or
<fabbione> if there are 2 open bugs, there are no way 3 are criticals
* fabbione points the sodomotron towards malone's guys
<daf> eek!
<daf> I bet this is to do with not excluding fixed critical bugs
<carlos> fabbione: I think it's related with another bug that counts also 'Fix released' bugs
<carlos> daf: right ;-)
<daf> hi BjornT 
<daf> am I right in thinking you've been working on batching stuff?
<BjornT> hi daf. the only thing i did with the batching was to factor out some template code to a view.
<fabbione> hi kiko, bradb 
<fabbione> kiko: i just mentioned a few things to stub and daf.. 
<fabbione> kiko: dear consigliere, please make it so that the godfather can work..
<fabbione> kiko: or there might be a few dead horses around London
<stub> kiko: Did your O(1) fix to the bug listings land?
<daf> spiv: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/4880 -- where's that at?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4880 in launchpad "Batch URLs should use 'start' and 'batch' instead of 'batch_start' and 'batch_end'" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<daf> kiko: maybe you could steal this bug
<spiv> daf: no change, but the refactoring kiko and I did last week means we should only need to change once place to do it.
<daf> ooh, yay
<daf> ISTR there being a bug about Malone ignoring batch_end
<daf> printframe
<daf> bah
<kiko> stub, not yet, I'm trying to merge it today
<kiko> stub, will you be able to pick it up in the next rollout?
<kiko> fabbione, that is an offer I can't refuse
<fabbione> kiko: i know my dear consigliere...
<fabbione> kiko: i really need a couple of fixes in malone, otherwise my life as X maintainer will suck..
<kiko> fabbione, wait till this week's rollout, I have a surprise for you
<stub> kiko: yes. It it lands, I can increase bug batch size to keep fabione from calling his family
<fabbione> kiko: i am sure daf can tell you exactly what i need in LP terminology
<fabbione> kiko: ok, when is that?
<kiko> stub, okay. I had weird merge failures but I am cutting my losses and going to land it today
<stub> kiko: See my email to launchpad@ about failures in the specs pagetests?
<kiko> not yet, but I will -- I'm not surprised though because I was looking at that code today and..
* daf imagines lifeless undergoing a pedestrian-into-Agent-Smith metamorphosis
<daf> kiko: do you remember an issue with Malone ignoring batch_end?
<daf> kiko: is that gone?
<daf> I can't find the bug
<kiko> I think I have it here somewhere
<carlos> lifeless: Would be possible to remove pyme from chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/sourcecode/ ? As far as I know it's not being used anymore but we keep fetching it
<kiko> I think everybody ignores batch_end
<kiko> daf, I will change it to be batch_length at some point with some coordination with bradb 
<daf> right
<daf> bug #4480
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4480 in launchpad "Cannot remove remote bug watches from Malone bug reports" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4480
<daf> er
<daf> bug #4880
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4880 in launchpad "Batch URLs should use 'start' and 'batch' instead of 'batch_start' and 'batch_end'" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4880
<daf> DO IT
<kiko> daf, do you really think that, well, it should be just "start"? doesn't that run the risk of conflicting with a local form var?
* daf shrugs
<daf> the only disadvantage to batch_* is that they're longer
<stub> kiko: Our forms are nearly all autogenerated, and they have munged names to avoid namespace conflicts. So you only risk conflicts with our hand rolled search forms - would they want 'start' or 'end' fields?
<carlos> stub: would be possible to get those potemplate and potemplatenames I requested last week removed from production today?
<kiko> stub, I'm not sure, but I am guessing "no".
<stub> carlos: Sure. I'll do it now
<carlos> stub: thank you very much
<daf> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/35692
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35692 in malone "package bugs page includes fixed critical bugs" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<daf> fabbione: ^^^
<cprov> salgado: do you think you can handle bug 30609 at some point ? 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30609 in soyuz "having a "build logs of the packages I've uploaded" would be nice" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30609
<daf> kiko: are we thinking that https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/30680 is an Apache issue?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30680 in launchpad "presenting SSL client certificate from unknown CA prevents connect to https://launchpad.net" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<daf> kiko: if so, did we contact the admins about it?
<jamesh> kiko: want to look at the poparser encoding stuff?
<jamesh> (I'm pushing the newline stuff up now)
<daf> carlos: what's the word on imports?
<carlos> daf: "Only" 9000 to go
<daf> *cough*
<daf> great
<daf> er, you mean 9000 needing intervention down from ~17000
<daf> ?
<jamesh> daf: I think it is an Apache issue, and can probably be fixed by removing the client cert stuff from the config
<daf> or you mean 9000 left to be added to the ~17000
<jamesh> daf: since we were only using client certs to protect https://launchpad.net/errors/
<daf> ok, I'll file an RT request
<carlos> daf: yes
<carlos> 9000 from the 17000 we had at the beginning
<daf> ok
<daf> how many PO templates need approving?
<kiko> daf, I'm not sure about that, you'd need to look at rt
<carlos> daf: 557 (https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?status=NEEDS_REVIEW&type=pot)
<daf> kiko: how do I do that?
<carlos> daf: but many of them are KDE ones
<daf> what does that mean?
<carlos> and we should wait till the end of the week when we will get all .po files imported
<carlos> and I implement some code to handle that special case
<daf> wait before doing what?
<carlos> daf: Riddell  will do a new upload of kde-i18n-* packages
<daf> where's my "exclude KDE stuff" button?
<carlos> daf: :-P
<daf> :)
<daf> what will the new upload do?
<carlos> include the .po files
<carlos> the .pot files are in other packages
<daf> oh
<daf> ew
<daf> ok
<carlos> daf: do you remember? kde layout sucks a bit...
<daf> "a bit", yes
<carlos> at least for Rosetta integration
<daf> ignoring KDE stuff, then:
<daf> is there any work to be done checking imports?
<carlos> daf: kiko is approving things now and theren't much entries to handle after ignoring KDE templates
<daf> they magically disappeared?
<BjornT> stub: ping
<carlos> daf: talking about .pot files
<mpt> stub, ping
<stub> mpt: pong
<stub> BjornT: pong
<jamesh> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filefPDVTd.html
<carlos> daf: kiko says that did most of the imports, so I guess you don't need to care
<daf> whoa
<daf> kiko: you da man
<kiko> well, for potemplates anyway
<carlos> jordi: you should take a look to the import queue to handle the new product imports requests
<spiv> stub: for personal package archives, we want to make the librarian calculate md5s for files (to make it easy to generate Packages.gz etc)
<spiv> stub: would you mind approving https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filelSCS2x.html ?
<mpt> stub, when you approved that patch as LaunchpadDatabaseRevision VALUES (40, 32, 0), does that mean I should call it database/schema/patch-40-32-0.sql in my branch?
<carlos> jordi: either approving them or rejecting them but we still have some old requests due the import queue problem we had
<jordi> carlos: will do, in the evening
<carlos> jordi: ok, thanks
<jordi> body temperature at 37.2 degrees though.
<jordi> Hopefully won't get worse.
<carlos> jordi: you got the flu?
<ddaa> http://bzr.arbash-meinel.com/plugins/shortlog
<ddaa> oops
<mpt> stub, and/or should there be a copy in approved/ ?
<jordi> nah, yesterday I came back cycling and it was a bit too cold I guess
<spiv> stub: we'll also want to run https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filezWRZiD.html on the librarian's file store.
<stub> mpt: Yes.
<BjornT> stub: i'd like to make cronscripts use the same mailers as we use in the webapp, instead of sending mail directly via smtp as is done today. do you see any problems doing so, and could you give me any pointers to code that i have to change?
<stub> mpt: I don't know who created the 'approved' directory though
<mpt> stub, I can nuke it if you like
<stub> mpt: Sure
<daf> mpt, BjornT: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/35646 -- thoughts?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35646 in malone "Can see existing bugs for a project but can't add bugs" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<stub> Anyone else running dapper lost their sounds?
<BjornT> daf: i'll leave that bug to mpt, we need to explain things better in the ui.
<carlos> stub: depend on the application
<carlos> stub: gossip's sound stop working
<carlos> stub: but gaim and GNOME are still playing them
<carlos> stub: well, at least the login/logout sounds
<lifeless> mpt: bug 35697
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35697 in launchpad "team page displays confusing count of direct members" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35697
<mpt> BjornT, that might very well not be a bug I can fix
<mpt> There's nothing wrong with the UI, the count is wrong :-)
<mpt> (except for all the other things that are wrong with the UI)
<lifeless> mpt: well, have you read it ?
<lifeless> its sortof ui sortof not
<lifeless> anyhow, over to you :)
<carlos> stub: Something is wrong with my permissions on launchpad_staging database
<carlos> stub: I can connect to it
<carlos> but I cannot execute a query:
<carlos> launchpad_staging=> SELECT id, path from translationimportqueueentry where sourcepackagename IN (SELECT id from sourcepackagename where name like 'openoffice%') order by path;
<carlos> ERROR:  permission denied for relation translationimportqueueentry
<mpt> lifeless, you showed the bug to me, and now I've read the bug report, and the count is still wrong.
<carlos> stub: in fact... I cannot execute any query
<lifeless> mpt  ok :)
<daf> mpt: what do you think about putting a "[ ]  Subscribe" next to the [Submit]  button on the unfolded add-a-comment form?
<mpt> daf, I would much rather put it at the bottom of the list of subscribers
<daf> a checkbox in the portlet?
<mpt> yes
<daf> would that be the same form?
<mpt> no, but it should be
<daf> see, I would be unsure about whether that would cause an immediate change or a change that would happen when I submitted my comment
<daf> and how I could subscribe without adding a comment
<daf> my use case is "I want to be able to subscribe and add a comment in one page load"
<mpt> right
<daf> maybe I'm not visualising your proposed UI correctly
<mpt> so the button should be labelled "Confirm Changes", outside the expanded section, not so close to the comment field
<daf> oh, hmm
<daf> that sounds better
<daf> (implying, of course, "not as good as my idea" ;))
<daf> mpt: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-x-swat/+packagebugs
<daf> mpt: perhaps the "in Ubuntu" part can be factored out into a heading
<daf> or into a colspan=5 table row
<mpt> hmmm, that is interesting
<daf> shall I file a bug?
<mpt> yes
<daf> or would you like to?
<daf> ok
<mpt> hmm, I'll do it
<daf> thanks
<mpt> we need two ways of referring to a package
<mpt> depending on whether we're already in the context
<mpt> probably the same refers to a distro arch release binary package and so on
<mpt> actually, we probably already have that data
<daf> I'm thinking that "xlibs (Ubuntu)"/"xlibs (Ubuntu Dapper)" is often a preferable formatting to "xlibs in Ubuntu"/"xlibs in Ubuntu Dapper"
<mpt> oh, totally
<daf> rather than a one-size-fits-all displayname
<mpt> that table is probably just using displayname when it should be using name
<mpt> but it's probably a macro so it doesn't know any better
<daf> well, getting you to think about it was my goal
<daf> so my work here is done :)
<mpt> ohhhh
<mpt> that's not a distro-specific page
<daf> it's not, no
<stub> carlos: Staging is still rebuilding. It is running late today because it had to wait until the PG81 upgrade was done.
<carlos> stub: oh, I see. Ok
<seb128> hi
<kiko> ho
<seb128> kiko: https://launchpad.net/people/seb128/+packages having outdated informations is a known issue?
<seb128> kiko: "ubuntulooks   	 Ubuntu Dapper   	 0.9.0-1   	 2006-03-09 17:10:04 UTC  	 sparc  powerpc  ia64  i386  amd64"
<seb128> where current package is 0.9.8
<seb128> and it builds fine since 0.9.0-2
<kiko> and the current package is not displayed?
<seb128> oh
<seb128> it lists all the updates
<seb128> I've said nothing :p
<kiko> right. it will stop doing that this week, though
<seb128> I was expecting to have current upload of every package
<kiko> it makes the page too heavy and I don't think it's very useful
<kiko> that's what it will do this week.
<kiko> seb128, did you like that page?
<seb128> kiko: yeah, it rocks, it has a lot of useful information and is well organized
<seb128> well done :)
<kiko> wow, cool to hear. thanks :)
<seb128> ;)
<fabbione> kiko: consigliere.. why launchpad is wasting my preciuos time listing me over and over all the closed bugs BY DEFAULT?
<kiko> possibly because of a bug. bradb?
<mpt> yes, I reported the bug a few days ago
<bradb> fabbione: bug 34046
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34046 in malone "Default search shouldn't include "Fix Released" bugs" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34046
<fabbione> thanks
<fabbione> ETA for the fix?
<bradb> fabbione: if it's me to fix it, then probably two weeks.
<mpt> matsubara!
<bradb> matsubara's the man for this, i think
<fabbione> kiko: ETA for that fix?
<fabbione> bradb: sorry i can't cope with 2 weeks in what i am doing now
<fabbione> i need stuff done 
<bradb> i can appreciate that
<fabbione> when i need to go trough 200 or more bugs, i can't waste 20 minutes each round to sort what's already fixed and what's not..
<mpt> fabbione, tomorrow-ish
<fabbione> too time consuming
<fabbione> ok
<carlos> daf: 8904 entries to go
<carlos> go kiko, go!
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=spiv Major performance work on the 12 top timeout pages in Launchpad. Refactors, caches and actually bugfixes a number of bits of database and browser code. Reduces base number of COUNT(*) queries in Batching from 3 to 1. Should fix over a dozen timeout bugs (which will require archeology to actually discover); will confirm in production, but should include: person-packages, cveset-all, distrorelease-packaging, person-translation
<daf> yo!
<daf> kiko: you overflowed dilys
<G0SUB> daf: is that a bot?
<daf> yes
<G0SUB> what does it do?
<daf> she reports commits to our bzr repository
<G0SUB> I see
<G0SUB> that was a big changelog :)
<daf> for Launchpad, mostly
<daf> yeah, really big
<daf> kiko has been bisy
<daf> busy
<G0SUB> I see ... you guys rock
<mpt> dilys needs a better name
<Kinnison> dilys is a perfectly good name
<daf> for whose benefit?
<G0SUB> what about Zmanda ?
<Kinnison> dilys: speak girl
<dilys> dilys is a perfectly valid name
<daf> (groan)
<G0SUB> hehe
* bradb suggests bugsy
<bradb> (again)
<mpt> launchpad-changes
<bradb> bah, too literal!
<dilys> not that I report bugs any more
<mpt> It would save having to answer the "Who's dilys?" question all the time
<daf> I think the change would negate the time saved :)
<bradb> The bot might also process bug reports.
<mpt> ok, bradb just volunteered to implement the IrcNotifications spec
<mpt> I will not discuss this further </welch>
<mpt> :-)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Ensure Retry exceptions are propagated to the publisher (r3285: Stuart Bishop)
<stub> Goddamnit
<stub> Add the debug shite so I can see wtf is going on with the test failure, and the damn thing lands!
<stub> It would be fairly simple (maybe 10 lines, plus updating the tests) to normalize karma so that the total karma allocated to people in each category is equal (ie. if there are a total of 1,000,000 karma points allocated under the 'translation' category, the 'bugs' and 'support' categories would also each have a total of 1,000,000 points allocated each).
<stub> I'm not sure if this is a good idea though, as we have 7 categories. Perhaps just normalize the major ones that have a decent number of karma events attached (translations, bugs, support) leaving specs, registry bounties and misc to fend for themselves?
<stub> Or we could scale these too - just not as much
<kiko> I think scaling specs is a nice idea
<kiko> and I think the general scaling proposal is a good one
<kiko> it would help us with the current situation
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stub]  PPA table tweaks, system redesign (r3286: Celso Providelo)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Remove debug shite (r3286: Stuart Bishop)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stub]  PPA table tweaks, system redesign (r3286: Celso Providelo)
<carlos> stub: hi, do you need help with the potemplate removal request?
<stub> carlos: it is running now
<stub> Lots of poselections being removed...
<carlos> stub: that's ok
<carlos> stub: as long as you are removing only the ones I asked ;-)
<carlos> I think I'm going to implement a way to do this removals from our UI + a cron script....
<carlos> so I don't need to bore you again with this kind of issues
<carlos> as you already have code for it, I guess it should be easy, right?
<stub> carlos: potemplates deleted
<carlos> stub: cool, thanks
<carlos> stub: hmmm, what about the potemplatenames? O:-)
<stub> carlos: To do the deletion properly, you need to scan for references to the potemplate table in a similar manner to the people merge code, as then we can guarantee that the deletion will work.
<carlos> ok
<kiko> stub, did you see my landing there? there's also a new branch I am working on that should be landable today.
<kiko> fixes the last 4 performance issues I've identified this week
<kiko> stub, did you Retry fix go in?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  update PO parser to decode to unicode earlier, fixing Big5 parsing (r3286: James Henstridge)
<carlos> go, go, go
<carlos> Chinese files will be able to be imported now ;-)
<stub> kiko: yes - retry fix has landed.
<stub> kiko: I saw your landing but didn't read the log too closly - lots of it
<carlos> stub: I will need some extra cherry picks for next production rollout
<carlos> stub: how do you want to handle it?
<carlos> do you have already the new production branch?
<carlos> so I would handle that cherry pick for you
<carlos> to fix any conflicts/test failures
<stub> carlos: I'll likely land head as of today on wednesday. So just land.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub: thanks
<stub> carlos: Dud potemplatenames deleted
<carlos> stub: hmmm, while you are on it, if you remove the potemplatename rows too, would be wonderful, anyway, I'm going to implement also a removal feature for it...
<kiko> ddaa, https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/david/launchpad/product-branch-listing/full-diff
<carlos> stub: thank you very much
<carlos> no more xx-deprecated... potemplates on our UI
<carlos> jordi: ^^^
<kiko> ddaa, I don't know if that branch is necessary, but if you feel it is, it is [trivial]  or rs=kiko -- addings tests is an easy one
<ddaa> easy to review too :)
<ddaa> IMO it's necessary, since I felt the need to actually implement it at some point :) Call my eccentric if you want.
<kiko> do it
<ddaa> sent
<rlaager> How can I register the upstream bug tracker for a product already listed in Launchpad/Malone.
<bradb> rlaager: Follow the link under "Part of:" in the portlet on the left.
<bradb> rlaager: This takes you to the project, and from there, you can register a bug tracker on that project.
<bradb> . o O (clunky, no doubt)
<bradb> rlaager: "Follow the link"...off the product's home page, I meant to say.
<rlaager> bradb: I don't follow.
<bradb> rlaager: So, the URL path for the homepage of the product would be something like /products/$productname, e.g., https://launchpad.net/products/malone
<rlaager> right
<bradb> There's a portlet on the top left of that page, showing things like External links, Registration, Translation Groups, etc.
<bradb> There's a "Part of:" section in that portlet, linking to the project (the umbrella for a set of related products.)
<bradb> see that?
<rlaager> I see "External links", "Registration", etc., but no "Part of"
<rlaager> In case I wasn't clear... I'm not the person that registered this project. I'm from the upstream project.
<bradb> rlaager: What URL are you looking at?
<jamesh> rlaager: bug trackers get linked to projects ratehr than products in LP
<rlaager> https://launchpad.net/products/gaim
<stub> Anyone wanna do a quick review? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileOVvrEu.html
<SteveA> stub: i'll do it
<rlaager> bradb: Any thoughts?
<bradb> rlaager: Hm, this looks like a bug.
<bradb> rlaager: There needs to be a project to link to currently, but even if you did register a project, I don't know of a way to link an existing product to an existing project.
<bradb> rlaager: I'll open a bug on this then.
<stub> lifeless: pqm is rooted. r3286 has landed 3 times now.
<rlaager> Also, FYI, the OpenPGP key page says it's sending an e-mail to my address, encrypted to my key. The e-mail was sent unencrypted.
<jamesh> rlaager: does your key have an encryption subkey?
<rlaager> jamesh: Yes. I'll make sure there is still a valid one.
<jamesh> sounds like a bad status message.
<jamesh> rlaager: we use a different verification method for sign-only keys
<rlaager> jamesh: I see that. Seems I'm an idiot. My subkey has expired.
<lifeless> stub checking
<stub> lifeless: I emailed you a failure message from pqm - looks like something is locked.
<bradb> rlaager: bug 35728
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35728 in malone "Registering a bug tracker is prohibitively difficult" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35728
<lifeless> stub: I was just going to say that
<lifeless> stub - its a two phase commit
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [rs=kiko]  pagetest for branch listing on product page (r3286: David Allouche)
<kiko> cool
<lifeless> stub - the first commit does the email, but if the puiblication to chinstrap fails, it rolls back.
<lifeless> it will fail.
<lifeless> ok, unlocked.
<rlaager> bradb: Okay. I've subscribed to that bug.
<stub> cprov, jamesh, ddaa: You will need to land those branches just committed again
<lifeless> stubs - I mailed the list ;)
<ddaa> I guess stub means "you will need to resend your recent merge requests"
<ddaa> lifeless: do people actually manage to read any mail while on a sprint???
<spiv> I do :P
<rlaager> So, where can I find out how to become an Ubuntu packager?
<lifeless> #ubuntu-motu
<lifeless> rlaager: ^^
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [rs=kiko]  pagetest for branch listing on product page (r3286: David Allouche)
<kiko> wtf?
<rlaager> One more question... What PGP keyserver does Launchpad use?
<kiko> rlaager, a keyserver hosted at canonical -- keyserver.ubuntu.com, IIRC
<rlaager> kiko: Thanks. I was just checking to make sure it wasn't using an old PKS server, as that would cause problems with keys like mine with multiple subkeys.
<dholbach> hello
<dholbach> the guy with the launchpad login "armin76" tried to sign up for the ubuntu-dev team, but does not seem to have a mail address set
<carlos> dholbach: did he log in?
<jamesh> dholbach: he has opted to keep his email address hidden
<carlos> dholbach: you are suppose to confirm your email address the first time you login 
<dholbach> jamesh: I see.... hmmm
<carlos> oh, I thought he was complaining about something ;-)
<dholbach> no i'm not complaining, but it's kind of hard to contact people (most of them try to sign up for a team, without knowing what it means and what is required of them)
<jordi> carlos: jesus
<jordi> stub is like spring santa claus
<carlos> jordi: ?
<jordi> the deprecated templates
<kiko> dholbach, just deny :)
<carlos> jordi: ;-)
<dholbach> kiko: I'm not in such a position.
<carlos> jordi: and all potemplates on dapper that weren't for main
* jordi goes to the pharma, to get some good drugs
<carlos> s/for/from/
<jordi> carlos: yay
<jordi> the only large cleanup now is the old es_*, etc translations
<carlos> jordi: yeah
<carlos> jordi: and all the review-* templates
<carlos> but that's another history...
<carlos> let's finish first with dapper
<jordi> yes
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  Fixeg bug #1572 that prevents some .po exports if the declared charset is not able to decode one of the translations given by the user using Rosetta. Now it's exported as UTF-8 if we have this problem. (r3287: Carlos Perello Marin)
<carlos> there we go
<carlos> lifeless: I have the feeling that my pqm merge requests take much more time than other people requests... would that be possible? 
<spiv> carlos: No, they're all slow ;)
<spiv> carlos: The test suite takes ~20 min to run, I think, and in addition to that it has to bzr merge your branch into rocketfuel, which can take a variable amount of time depending on how much your branch diverged.
<carlos> spiv: well the ones after lunch were really fast....
<carlos> perhaps the problem is that my changes are not trivial....
<carlos> :-P
<spiv> Also, merge failures are much faster for it to process, because it doesn't need to run the test suite ;)
<spiv> (i.e. conflicts)
<spiv> Plus I've spotted lifeless pressing the GO SLOW button on pqm whenever he sees you at the top of the queue ;)
<Kinnison> Umm guys, why do we have six revision 3286s ?
<cprov> Kinnison: pqm faced a stalled lock file when pushing ...
<Kinnison> aah
<Kinnison> oh yeah
<Kinnison> PQM should send a mail to let the commits list know if that happens
<Kinnison> otherwise people think they've merged okay
<spiv> Kinnison: It does, it sends another commit message with the same revision number as soon as another merge almost succeeds ;)
<Kinnison> blah
<cprov> spiv: ehe
<carlos> spiv: ;-)
<lifeless> Kinnison: it tells the committer
<Kinnison> lifeless: anyway it could hold off sending the mail until it has pushed successfully? Like in LP where we hold mails until we can commit the db txn?
<lifeless> Kinnison: the annouonce mail is sent by bzr
<lifeless> Kinnison: unless/until we teach bzr about two-phase commit, the answer is no.
<Kinnison> :(
<lifeless> Kinnison: when we next update bzr for pqm it should be bound branch ready, and then pqm can use bound branches for its commits, which will have that effect
<Kinnison> Or you could make PQM send the mail
<Kinnison> :-)
<lifeless> Kinnison: ugh
<jamesh> or use NFS
<lifeless> jamesh: what does NFS have to do with it ?
<jamesh> lifeless: could that remove the need for the final push?
<lifeless> no
<jamesh> oh well
<spiv> lifeless: http://rafb.net/paste/results/owFv8p53.html
<lifeless> pqm needs a local, copy, of the tree to work with so it can chroot. If you chroot -safely- into NFS, then you'd have at best, a freaking mess.
<lifeless> :)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=SteveA]  Propogate Retry exception handling and normalize cached karma per category (r3288: Stuart Bishop)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stub]  PPA table tweaks, system redesign (r3289: Celso Providelo)
* cprov is hated by PQM -> '[["Lock error: File \'branch-lock\' already locked"] ] '
<lifeless> cprov - I'm see weird sftp errors inside the dc.
<lifeless> cprov please try again. I hope this will improve after knits
<lifeless> I have unlocked it
<cprov> lifeless: okay, thanks 
<salgado> jamesh, was it you who once blogged about the python equivalent of bash's "set -x"?
<jamesh> salgado: yeah.  You can use trace.py
<salgado> ah, good. thanks jamesh
<carlos> lifeless: pqm.launchpad.net gives me a Bad Gateway error. Are you aware of that problem?
<spiv> carlos: see the other channel :P
<carlos> ok, ;-)
<lifeless> calpqm server was awol
<carlos> lifeless: ok
<spiv> After all that, dilys didn't even announce SFTP landing!
<lifeless> yes, balleny went offline at the crucial time
<paulproteus|lapt> How do I create a project that *does* use Malone as its bug tracker?
<paulproteus|lapt> I've created a project, and I want to use Malone for it.
<paulproteus|lapt> Ooh, got it.
<spiv> paulproteus|lapt: There's a link with a name link "define usage"
<spiv> s/name link/name like/
<paulproteus|lapt> Yes, that's what I figured out. (-:
<carlos> dilys: you are sleepy, I did a merge!
<AlinuxOS> carlos, hello :)
<AlinuxOS> is now dapper fully on lauchpad ?
<mdke> AlinuxOS, when it is, I'm guessing there will be an announcement
<carlos> AlinuxOS: hi
<carlos> no, not yet
<carlos> we are importing it
<carlos> KDE is not yet imported
<carlos> and there are other packages still pending to be imported
<carlos> AlinuxOS: as mdke points, we will announce it
<carlos> don't worry
<AlinuxOS> oook
<AlinuxOS> carlos, thanks
<AlinuxOS> for the moment I'm commiting for "mother gnome"
<AlinuxOS> hope that I'll see the results in imported gnome on launchpad :) 
<AlinuxOS> carlos, good night amigo :)
<carlos> AlinuxOS: good night ;-)
* carlos -> dinner
<spiv> The authserver has been updated... let me know if you spot any weirdness, but it's looking good to me.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  SFTP server for bzr push branches, as described in SupermirrorFilesystemHierarchy. (r3289: Andrew Bennetts)
<carlos> so, this hotel should implement a 'The Internet connection will be shutted down in 5 minutes... please, move to your new rom NOW!'
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  update PO parser to decode to unicode earlier, fixing Big5 parsing (r3292: James Henstridge)
<jamesh> yay
<jamesh> carlos: so, if this one doesn't get rolled back, it should be in ...
<carlos> jamesh: cool, thank you!
<carlos> time to fix my conflicts...
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stub]  PPA table tweaks, system redesign (r3291: Celso Providelo)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=Bjorn] [trivial]  Implemented form autofilling to the translation import queue form review from data we know or data we can guess + pagetests for it. (r3290: Carlos Perello Marin)
<carlos> dilys: it's a bit late, isn't it? ...
#launchpad 2006-03-26
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  stuff. whatever. (r3293: Steve Alexander)
<carlos> That's what I call a descriptive log message....
* kiko kicks SteveA 
<carlos> kiko: dude, aren't you supposed to be sleeping?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Raise a POSyntaxError if we don't have a .po header. Fixes bug #1892 (r3294: Carlos Perello Marin)
<carlos> dilys: thanks
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=SteveA]  Fixeg a problem while applying sanity fixes to translations. The order matters so we should fix first the newline style and then the missing newline chars. (r3295: Carlos Perello Marin)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Bump bug batch size to 200 in production configs (r3296: Stuart Bishop)
<stub> Hmm... dapper wants me to remove bzrtools again
<cprov> stub: bzr want to reweave all my tree, 3 hours each, ohhh my
<lifeless> bradb unless its dead-set urgent its easier for stub and I not to be passing the assignment token around
<jd_> hi! I'm currently working on Rosetta dapper/fr and I have a question about gnome-app-install, what is the best place to ask on irc? :)
<bradb> lifeless: ok, i'll wait till tomorrow, thanks
<matsubara> jd_: for rosetta stuff you could talk to carlos 
<carlos> jd_: hi, what do you need?
<jd_> thanks. hi carlos
<jd_> well, I need to know the meaning of a word in the gnome-app-install so I can translate in French
<jd_> but you might not be the good person to ask
<jd_> since #rosetta is empty...
<carlos> jd_: well, #rosetta is not used anymore... you should use this channel for Rosetta questions
<carlos> jd_: anyway, that question is better answered by gnome-app-install developers/maintainers
<jd_> ok. so, if any know what the word  channel  is used for in gnome-app-install... I thought it was an alias for repository, but I may be wrong here
<carlos> jd_: I can help you with the system but not with the content... Well, I can try to help you on that, but I cannot guarantee that I will actually help you...
<carlos> ;-)
<jd_> yep, I'll subscrire to their ml - just asking on irc for any lightspeed answer ;)
<carlos> jd_: hmm, I think is better that you ask at #ubuntu-devel....
<carlos> sorry ;-)
<jd_> ok, thank you ^_^
<carlos> jd_: ask mvo, he's one of the developers of that application
<jd_> ohoel, good
<jd_> (niarf, tab completing is ***)
<lifeless> brabd - just put it in the queue for stub, email him saying 'asap please'
<jordi> carlos: did you cleanup the rosetta-users queue, but not approve a numbero of posts?
<carlos> jordi: I approved all posts we had from users
<carlos> I think there were 3
<carlos> and answered them
<jordi>     Subject: Plural forms for language 'mr' [Marathi] 
<jordi> I don't see this post, for example
<jordi>     Subject: Gnome translations
<jordi> or this
<jordi> I can bounce the posts again, no biggy
<jordi> hmm
<jordi> actually, it seems it did go in
<jordi> why don't I have them?
<jordi> hrm
<jordi> damn, I'm missing quite a few mails.
<carlos> jordi: I got all them
<carlos> and I answered already
<jordi> I saw it.
<jordi> I can't see what's going on het.
<jordi> yet
<jordi> trying to find out
<carlos> jordi: mail problems?
<jordi> weird
<jordi> not in my procmail log
<jordi> carlos: I don't have them.
<jordi> weird.
<carlos> jordi: btw, I just added you to the ubuntu-translators mailing list as an admin ... so say 'hello' to the SPAM ;-)
<jordi> gee
<jordi> carlos: I don't know where the mails are getting lost.
<jordi> I got just some of them
<carlos> jordi: no idea dude, I got them and the mail archive should have them... I guess is a problem of your mail server...
<sladen> oooh, we have a new code-drop with funky bling bling.  ta dudes.
<kiko> how much bling, sladen? :-)
<sladen> drop-downage that even tells you the last comment placed.  
<kiko> on the bug page, yeah. we won a battle
<sladen> pity that clicking the servity, priority and assignment don't drop it down
<kiko> I'll talk to mpt about it
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/people/sladen/+packages
<kiko> you have some build bustage to fix ;-)
<kiko> cross-platform bustage, anyway
* sladen beams at actually being able to see the whole table on one page
<sladen> without it sliding off the right-hand-side over the top of something else
<sladen> ... : hppa not in arch list: i386 amd64 -- skipping    should that be a failure?
<jamesh> lifeless: http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/jhbuild/jhbuild/utils/cmds.py?rev=1.13&view=markup <- you might be able to adapt pprint_output()
<jamesh> mpt: your MaloneSimplifications branch is approved
<mpt> thanks jamesh
<dilys> Merge to test/launchpad/sourcecode/sqlobject/: r=spiv Fix two issues with SQLObject: first, make prejoining really work with selectOne (by using a fully qualified column name for the orderBy), and second, make count() queries work for set operations that are distinct (r52: Christian Reis)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  branch pages title fixes (r3302: David Allouche)
<jamesh> spiv: this is a minimal test case of kiko's problem: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileDdMKe2.html
<ddaa> spiv: the sftp server test suite fails with paramiko-1.5.3
<Keybuk> where's launchpad gone?
<jamesh> Keybuk: since you were starting to understand it, we replaced it with something even more complex
<Keybuk> you seem to have replaced it with a script that just outputs "500 Internal Server Error" :p
<spiv> Keybuk: That's more than it's giving me atm ;)
<Keybuk> it seems to be fixed now
<spiv> Ah, same here.
<cprov> carlos:  https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~daf/bugs/scrape.py
<jamesh> possibly one of the app servers is having issues
<carlos> cprov: thanks
* carlos -> dinner
<elmo> err, guys someone broke #LP app 2/4 again
<elmo> (s/2/1/) I'll restart the apps servers on gangotri, in 5 minutes, if no one tells me otherwise
<spiv> elmo: No one here seems to know anything about it
<elmo> spiv: does anyone want to debug it, or should I just hit it with a big hammer?
<spiv> elmo: We'll take a quick look
<elmo> k
<dilys> Merge to test/launchpad/sourcecode/sqlobject/: r=jamesh make SelectResults.__nonzero__ issue only one query: lazyColumns ends up causing an extra query when list()ing, so fix __nonzero__ to stop using it and make sure we omit prejoins when clone()ing (r53: Christian Reis)
<lifeless> elmo: bounce it please
<lifeless> elmo: I'll talk with stub about some debugging tools we could use
<spiv> elmo, lifeless: thanks
<elmo> ok, done
<lifeless> great
* lamont wonders what soyuz means when it says "NOT OK : Exception (<Fault 8002: 'error'>) when setting up to new job (AUTO)"
<lamont> cprov: ping
<lamont> or Kinnison 
<lamont>         socket.error: (4, 'Interrupted system call')
<cprov> lamont: pong
* lamont wonders if twisted understands that EINTR and EAGAIN are the same error, but with 2 different binary values...
<lamont> cprov: looking at https://launchpad.net/+builds, what does it take to kick the hppa buildd's back into happiness?
<lamont> and would it be possible to grep the source making sure that EINTR and EAGAIN are treated the same?
<cprov> lamont: need to manually renable them
<lamont> cprov: and I assume that I can't do that?  (certainly can't without at least some education)
<cprov> and some lp.Admin permission ...
<lamont> meaning Kinnison or infinity.  got it
<lamont> well, that's the official list of buildd admins anyway... I suppose that lp admin is a superset of that...
<lamont> do we have buildd-admin as a separate permission level yet?
<cprov> lamont: I have it too
<cprov> lamont: yes, buildd-admins own the builder
<cprov> I mean, the builders at all 
<lamont> EPARSE
<cprov> lamont: all the builders are owned by the team Build Daemons Maintainer (buildd-admins) 
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  Update launchpad-database-setup for postgresql 8.1 (r3303: Robert Collins)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=spiv Fix the _Batch class to properly handle empty lists. Matsubara pointed out an interesting problem when doing a list() on an empty batch; it tried to call SelectResults.__len__. Turns out that Python tries to hit __len__ when slicing into a sequence with negative indices, and that's the way we indicate empty lists in _Batch. Implement a bit of a band-aid on __iter__() and __getitem__() and change start() and end() to use them
<dilys> Merge to test/launchpad/sourcecode/sqlobject/: r=salgado Redo my slightly misguided fix for count(*) on set operations; the reality is that set operations are naturally distinct and that we should not be passing distinct onwards (r54: Christian Reis)
#launchpad 2007-03-19
<mpt> I propose that each time someone visits their own +karma page, their karma drops by 10 points
<LaserJock> :-)
<Kmos> hehe
<LaserJock> mpt: karma -= $bigheadpoints
<mpt> What does "-=" mean?
<LaserJock> karma = karma - $bigheadpoints
<jamesh> in place subtraction
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> mpt: u're not a coder
<Kmos> hehe
<Kmos> karma-=rand() % 10;
<Kmos> hehe
<mpt> oh, decrementing
<mpt> LaserJock, in the beta interface everyone has a bighead, so decrements for everybody
<LaserJock> mpt: :(
<LaserJock> mpt: speaking of big heads, in beta I now see a hackergotchi in 2 places
<Kmos> LaserJock: maybe in the left top corner will be the hackergotchi
<Kmos> and not in the right
<LaserJock> mpt: but the one in the upper left looks really crowded, at least on my page
<Kmos> anyone knows?
<Kmos> :)
<mpt> LaserJock, we're currently discussing appropriate sizes for the graphics in each place
<mpt> Kmos, the one in the upper left appears on all your pages. The one on the right appears only on your Overview page.
<Kmos> yep
<Kmos> the upper left one won't be replaced by hackergotchi of each user?
<mpt> Kmos, it should be already
<LaserJock> it is now
<mpt> try uploading one and see
<Kmos> i've one
<Kmos> let's check my page
<mpt> kiko, I think bug 89183 should be Critical, because it's quite common, and appears to prevent people from using Launchpad (though they can get around it with URL-hacking, that's not obvious). What do you think?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89183 in launchpad "beta URLs don't redirect to production if person is not in beta team" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89183
<LaserJock> +1 for that
<LaserJock> I keep forgetting when I'm pasting
<dsas> heh ditto.
<Kmos> https://beta.launchpad.net/~gothicx/
<Kmos> it's on the right
* mpt wonders if kiko forgot to mark himself as away
<Kmos> i think yes :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93565 in malone "Launchpad compresses white-space in middle of input" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93565
<nowhere_man> I did not follow any news about it, so I don't know: has LP's source code been released?
<jamesh> nowhere_man: no.
<jamesh> nowhere_man: we've released a few of the base components (e.g. the CVS/Subversion import code), but probably not the bits you are aftrer
<nowhere_man> OK, is there any long-term plan for a release?
<jamesh> nowhere_man: I can't give you an answer better than what's in the faq: https://launchpad.net/faq
<nowhere_man> oh sorry, I didn't see there's a FAQ (LP is quite unresponsive at the moment)
<nowhere_man> I'll check it, thanks
<Kmos> cya tomorrow
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93585 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse atom feeds expose vostok hostname" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93585
<lifeless> review meeting in 10
<lifeless> review team meeting
<spiv> Oh, already.
<lifeless> 5pm
<jamesh> kind of
<BjornT> hi
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless>       Roll call
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless>       Next meeting
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless>       New raw SQL coding standard - RobertCollins
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless>       Queue status.
<lifeless> meh
<lifeless> that sucked
<lifeless> anyhow, good to see we're all here
<lifeless> so, next meeting, one week, same time ?
<spiv> I like this time.
<BjornT> i can't make it next week, i'll be travelling at that time.
<lifeless> BjornT: are you not travelling a reasonable delta from this time? or the day
<BjornT> lifeless: i'll probably take the whole monday off as a holiday. if not, i could probably start working at 0900UTC
<lifeless> W
<lifeless> We'll hold it without you, thats fine;
<lifeless> just add your apologies :)
<BjornT> sure :)
<lifeless> so, new coding standard - has that been resolved on the list ?
<lifeless> or is it still in debate ?
<BjornT> i think it's been more or less resolved, hasn't it?
<spiv> I wonder if we can apply the randomise order hack to non-SQLObject SELECT queries?
<BjornT> basically, make sure that tests get a reliable order. if the ui needs the same order, place the order by in sql, otherwise sort the results in the tests.
<lifeless> yeah, I think that was consensus
<jamesh> that's the rule of thumb I use
<lifeless> I've added roughly that to the LaunchpadHackingFAQ
<lifeless> perhaps one of you could see if it parses right ?
<jamesh> i.e. don't test the order of a result set unless the order of the result set is worth testing
<lifeless> jamesh: thats a good way to phrase it
<spiv> brb, phone
<lifeless> in a related thing, rinchen added this to the tipsforreveiwers: 'Please make sure that fmt:date and fmt:datetime becomes the standard usage everywhere, UNLESS there is a really good argument for just using fmt:datetime.'
<lifeless> I can't parse that properly, I'm guessing there was a transcription error somewhere.
<lifeless> anyone know more ?
<jamesh> Mark sent an email about this
<BjornT> yeah, he probably meant that we should use the new formatters sabdfl added
<jamesh> but he was suggesting fmt:approximatedate, iirc
<BjornT> fmt:approximatedate and fmt:displaydate
<lifeless> jamesh: perhaps you can ensure that https://launchpad.canonical.com/DatetimeUsageGuide documents this ?
<lifeless> and then we can remove the code policy from tips for reviewers
<lifeless> so that we have policy for date time in the one place :)
<jamesh> good idea
<jamesh> Joey also posted an email about "tips for reviewers - review implementation for consistency across Pillars"
<jamesh> I am not sure what that means though
<lifeless> Yeah
<lifeless> neither am I, or stub.
<lifeless> I've mailed him directly explaining that I'm confused, and added a note about that.
<jamesh> maybe we'll get clarification when he starts work today
<lifeless> I noticed the wiki updates on saturday, hopefuly I wasn't too abrupt in my emails :). It felt a little weird to see several in-strange-place-hard-to-understand updates happening all at once.
<jamesh> I'm guessing it is along the lines of "if it works for distributions, it should work for products"
<jamesh> and vice versa
<lifeless> so whole swathes of the ui don't hold that true
<spiv> back.
<lifeless> i.e. branches are asymmetric
<lifeless> and bugs
<jamesh> yep
<jamesh> bugs work for products and distros
<lifeless> and distroreleases
<lifeless> but not projects
<BjornT> bugs work for projects
<jamesh> distroreleases are roughly equivalent to product series
<lifeless> do they? for some reason I thought that you could not target a bug at a project, only a product
<jamesh> that's true
<jamesh> you can list the bugs for a project though
<lifeless> right
<BjornT> lifeless: sure. you can't target a bug to a project, but there's is a 'report a bug' on the project page
<lifeless> I don't mean 'are not functional', I mean 'are asymmetric'
<jamesh> BjornT: it is missing from the actions portlet
<lifeless> which is a break of '"if it works for distributions, it should work for products"'
<jamesh> lifeless: well, there isn't really an analogue of projects for distributions
<lifeless> jamesh: can I rope you in to check my lphackingfaq update ?
<jamesh> distribution is roughly equivalent to product
<lifeless> jamesh: distro <-> project distrorelease <-> product :)
<lifeless> its kinda morphed from that these days
<lifeless> I'm oooold skool
<BjornT> what about product series? :)
<jamesh> lifeless: I'd say distro <-> product and distrorelease <-> productseries
* jamesh looks at the lphackingfaq diff
<lifeless> jamesh: I'd have said source package <-> productseries, or something like that.
<jamesh> lifeless: you can draw similarities there too, but then I'd say DistributionSourcePackage <-> Product and SourcePackage <-> ProductSeries
<lifeless> BjornT: did I miss the minutes for the wednesday review meeting last week ?
<BjornT> lifeless: seems like you did. i did send them to launchpad-reviews.
<lifeless> BjornT: did you link them to the agenda wiki page ? :)
<BjornT> lifeless: ah, i might have forgot that :)
<lifeless> BTW they should be sent to launchpad@ as well as launchpad-reviews.
<BjornT> ok, didn't know that.
<lifeless> SteveA asked for that, so that the whole team knows what reviewers are planning/doing.
<BjornT> sounds reasonable
<lifeless> ok, review queue status
<lifeless> I've not assigned stuff yet today, doing ater ther meeting
<lifeless> 27 items
<jamesh> I've sucked in the last week, but will send off Mark's review today.
<spiv> That's ok, after the meeting I'm planning on powering through all the stuff in my queue.  It's mostly small, and I've already started on david/launchpad/vcs-import-sync-status.
<lifeless> 8 more than one week open (up one from last week).
<lifeless> ok.
<lifeless> I'll do a nag on my thursday if its not significantly improved then
<lifeless> ok, I think thats all.
<lifeless> jamesh: I'm putting the following down as action item:
<lifeless> * Jamesh to check Roberts update of LaunchpadHackingFAQ, and update the DatetimeUsageGuide page to match Marks UI policy (And remove from TipsForReviewers when done).
<lifeless> jamesh: thanks
<lifeless> 5
<jamesh> lifeless: I'm rewriting it to not just refer to Raw SQL
<lifeless> jamesh: excellent
<spiv> Yes, I think TipsForReviewers ought not repeat things that all devs are expected to know.
<lifeless> spiv: right
<jamesh> rather note that you need to be more careful of raw SQL, since the randomisation isn't done there
<lifeless> I think Rinchen wanted to get the message across
<spiv> jamesh: I wonder if we could make that happen, though...
<jamesh> spiv: once we switch to $NEWORM, hopefully there will be less reason to use raw SQL ...
<lifeless> and isn't aware of how all our documentation sits together
<spiv> That's true.
<jamesh> although $NEWORM doesn't support randomisation yet
<lifeless> we should make that happne
<lifeless> :)
<jamesh> yep
<spiv> We ought to write a test about it, so that $NEWORM won't work for us until we have it ;)
<lifeless> sweet
<lifeless> what degree of confidence do we want on it ? :)
<lifeless> jamesh: ping me tomorrow about your new branches please, I got busy.
<jamesh> lifeless: lphackingfaq entry updated
<lifeless> thanks!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93606 in launchpad-bazaar "Better reporting of SFTP permission errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93609 in launchpad-bazaar "Better error messages for bzr lp://" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93630 in malone ""Binary package hint" is a mysterious term" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93614 in launchpad "OpenPGP keys: Keys pending validation: Never get the e-mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93637 in rosetta ""Your browser languages" doesn't do anything useful" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93637
<Nafallo> mrevell: hi!
<mrevell> Nafallo: Hi
<Nafallo> mrevell: I promise not to take screenshoots :-)
<mrevell> Nafallo: Cool, thanks :) I'll add you to the team. When you have a moment, it'd be helpful if you could reply to my email.
<mrevell> Nafallo: Okay, you're now in the team!
<Nafallo> mrevell: oh, you've sent another one? or just confirm there to? :-)
<mrevell> Nafallo: I sent an email asking you to confirm that you won't take screen shots of the beta interface.
<mrevell> Nafallo: But I assume that's why you just pinged me here :)
<Nafallo> mrevell: sure was. but I can reply aswell ;-)
<mrevell> Nafallo: Thanks :)
<mrevell> Nafallo: If you have any questions, please ask.
<mrevell> Nafallo: You'll automatically be redirected to the beta interface, but you can disable that for two hours at a time, on the standard Launchpad home page
<Nafallo> wow
<Nafallo> this rocks! :-)
<cprov> good morning !
<Hobbsee> hiya cprov 
* Hobbsee wonders when the @ubuntu.com / @kubuntu.org emails will update again, to be the primary email on LP...
<Nafallo> hi again :-)
<Nafallo> I'm translating in Rosetta and would like to propose to have the bar with Next and Last etc both on top and on bottom... is that possible? :-)
<Nafallo> I have to scroll all over the place if I don't want to make changes now :-P
<Kmos> i agrre :)
<Kmos> agree
<matsubara> Nafallo: bug 52806
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52806 in rosetta "interface: "next" should be at the bottom, too" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52806
<Nafallo> kewl. I'll subscribe then :-)
<kiko> ahoy there!
<ddaa> ahoy kiko
<kiko> how's it going david
<ddaa> kiko: can you move https://beta.launchpad.net/debian-cd/main to obsolete-junk, please?
<kiko> sure.
<ddaa> going well here
<ddaa> gnuhello import is live
<ddaa> btw, it's better to ask me if you need an import to get done, at the moment it NEEDS manual intervention to go forward
<ddaa> and if you just approve it yourself, I may just miss it.
<kiko> ddaa, I clicked on the wrong button unfortunately. thanks for pointing that out!
<ddaa> btw, why is it that we needed gnuhello imported all of sudden?
<kiko> ddaa, SteveA or sabdfl suggested it for a sample project IIRC
<sabdfl> i did
<geser> any idea who I could poke about bug #87077?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87077 in launchpad-buildd "The build of xmms2 fails because of HASH(0x82db558)="" in the environment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87077
<matsubara> cprov, bigjools: ^
<cprov> matsubara: hi, it's only related with lp-buildd code, infinity should be working on it.
<geser> I've mailed infinity about it but it seems he is busy with other things.
<popey> lp seems a bit sluggish at the moment
<cprov> geser: I see, but he is the one that could help you with this, either requesting fixes in current ubuntu perl or in our chroots. You can also nag archive-admins about it.
<popey> just getting the front page is taking well.. a long time
<ddaa> I see we just have our first format 6 branch uploaded to launchpad...
<popey> something odd going on in launchpad
<popey> sometimes it delivers pages fine, sometimes it prompts firefox to want to download pages
* popey suspects some mime type screwage
<ddaa> that would be the gzip problem
<popey> "the gzip problem"?
<ddaa> popey: are you talking about beta.launchpad.net, or about launchpad.net?
<popey> beta
<ddaa> popey: next time you have this download prompt, it would be nice if you could dowload it and check what the gunzip command does with it.
<popey> i did, its plain text
<ddaa> can you put it in a pastebin?
<ddaa> we had some problems recently with launchpad serving apparently empty gzipped pages, but that was supposedly fixed on beta, that's why I asked.
<ddaa> the problem occurs randomly and is hard to reproduce, so we need as much detail as possible to fix it.
<popey> hmm
<popey> bunch of nulls at the start of this one
<popey> makes it difficult to copy/paste :S
<popey> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/35
<popey> there you go
<matsubara> popey: could you please add the info to bug 89194?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89194 in launchpad "LP (regular and beta) sending gzipped, zero byte replies" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89194
<ddaa> apparently popey has a different, albeit probably related, problem
<popey> how much info do you want attached?
<popey> just from HTTP1.1 to <!DOCTYPE ?
<ddaa> just upload the whole file as an attachement
<popey> ok
<ddaa> we're not worried about a few more kb in the librarian :)
<popey> heh
<popey> ok, added
<BenC> Anybody with an lp database magic wand around?
<BenC> I need the packages assigned to empty-team reassigned to ubuntu-kernel-team
<BenC> and if possible, delete empty-team
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93765 in launchpad "[beta]  Hackergotchi should have text on the left hand" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93765
<sladen> mmm, no launchpad bugs messages for 6hours.  Am I just being exceptionally lucky?
<kiko> lifeless, can you check send-bug-notifications on gangotri?
<kiko> thanks for reminding me sladen 
<Theuni> hmm. is it possible the codebrowser is broken down?
<Theuni> loading http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~refreshng-dev/refreshng/dev takes a long time and then some apache decides it doesn't want to wait any longer
<SteveA> Theuni: we need to upgrade the bzr and pack the knits on there
<SteveA> which will make it work faster
<Theuni> ah hi SteveA 
<SteveA> so watch out for some changes there over the next week or two
<Theuni> alright
<Theuni> btw: how are you doing your deployment/development with launchpad?
<oojah> sladen: I think you're just causing trouble to be honest...
<Theuni> do you use something like buildout or are you interested in using it?
<SteveA> we use a .deb package with dependencies for things we need to have installed
<SteveA> and nested bzr trees for stuff we customize
<SteveA> BenC: hi.  did you get your request seen to?
<BenC> SteveA: Not that I'm aware of :)
<SteveA> how many packages are we talking about?
<SteveA> I can do it using the launchpad ui for you, but I'd rather leave it to stub to use the database directly.
<Theuni> SteveA: Interesting. Jim is currently looking into using buildout to package software up as RPMs to use those for distribution. I was wondering whether you guys would be interested in having a similar thing to do that for .deb. I'm interested in this and wonder if other people are as well.
<BenC> SteveA: like ~15
<SteveA> BenC: mail me a list of launchpad URLs or names of packages, and I'll do it
<BenC> SteveA: email addr?
<SteveA> steve @ canonical
<SteveA> extra points for a GPG sig ;-)
<SteveA> Theuni: I don't really understand the use-case for it
<kiko-fud> SteveA, the use case for packaging python into debs?  really?
<SteveA> I understand python eggs -> .debs
<BenC> SteveA: Sent and signed, thanks :)
<Theuni> Right. A project infrastructure might contain more things than just eggs though. E.g. files that go to /etc/ or somewhere else.
<SteveA> BenC: I have a couple of calls, but I'll attend to these later today.  Let me know if it's urgent and you need these sooner
<Theuni> buildout projects maintain this information and can keep them within a central sandbox e.g. for developing or you could make it store them centrally.
<SteveA> Theuni: that's part of the skill of making .deb packages for Ubuntu -- knowing the right policies on what goes where, and how to install and uninstall and upgrade well
<Theuni> however, sysadmins seem to like getting software into production not via version control but packaged stuff.
<BenC> SteveA: It's important, but not a case for dropping other things
<SteveA> BenC: ok, have it for you in a few hrs
<kiko-fud> let me see if I can get lunch here
<SteveA> Theuni: hi
<SteveA> Theuni: > See the dump attached.
<SteveA> ???
<siretart> is it possible to set tags with the MaloneEmailInterface?
<kiko> siretart, it's not, no. 
<siretart> k
<kiko> there's a bug filed on it but this is requested rather infrequently
<ddaa> Theuni: it looks like the attachement is missing :)
<LaserJock> kiko: I'm guessing we'll be doing it quite a bit
<kiko> LaserJock, time to motu it
<LaserJock> we're launched a "tag the Universe" campaigne
<LaserJock> we've also got 450+ request-for-package bugs to file/tag
<Lumiere> imo tags should be part of the affects area
<Lumiere> not part of the description
<kiko> Lumiere, that's complicated.
<Lumiere> I know
<Lumiere> but I'm doing the same thing as LaserJock 
<Lumiere> and there are a LOT of clicks to do that in Malone
<LaserJock> Lumiere: if you had lots of tags wouldn't it get cluttered fast?
<Lumiere> it's still just a space separated list 
<kiko> I think Lumiere actually means he'd like them to be editable inside the bug page
<kiko> instead of on a separate page
<kiko> not that they'd fit in with the affects targets.
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> I see
<LaserJock> that'd be cool for sure
<Lumiere> yes
<Lumiere> because the more you try and use them
<Lumiere> the less you want to have to click a bunch to find/edit it
<swimmerino88> hi to evrebody!i have a simple question...i have registered me in launch...now what do i have to do to become an ubuntu tester?
<kiko> swimmerino88, join #ubuntu-bugs or #ubuntu-devel
<swimmerino88> ok
<stgraber> swimmerino88: if you want to test iso, I'd suggest you to join #ubuntu-iso
<swimmerino88> stgraber: no my idea is to test the the unstable ubuntu distros
<stgraber> swimmerino88: that's what's done by the ubuntu testing team on the channel I just gave you
<stgraber> swimmerino88: testing Feisty and reporting bug
<swimmerino88> stgraber:ok thank you!
<stgraber> swimmerino88: np
#launchpad 2007-03-20
<Mez> hmmles
<Mez> VCS import from SVN requires you to be importing Evolution?
<Mez> The URL (Internet address) of the repository and branch to be imported, in svn:// or http(s):// format. This must be the correct upstream branch for the trunk series of Evolution.
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/qtsim/main
<jamesh> Mez: iirc, it is a screwed up page template
<jamesh> nothing more
<Mez> jamesh, :P I know - I was just pointing it out
* Mez yawns
<Mez> hows bzr-svn coming along?
<jamesh> you'd have to ask jelmer about that
<jamesh> (Launchpad is using cscvs for its CVS and Subversion imports)
<Mez> yah, I know, I remember ddaa talking to me about possibly helping hack on it
<jamesh> if you want to hack on it, grab it here: https://launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs
<Mez> oh, it's been released now ?
<Mez> It wasnt back then
<LarstiQ> yup
<jamesh> ddaa quietly released it in December
* jamesh thinks he should have made more noise
<Mez> yeah, noone told me :D
<Mez> lol
* ajmitch heard about it
<ajmitch> but that's probably because I lurk here too much
<Mez> and matt in his interview abotu LP said the only open source bit was bzr
<LarstiQ> which matt is that, and when was the interview?
<jamesh> we've also made contributions to the various free software projects we depend on
<jamesh> not all those contributions got accepted though
<jamesh> I did some work to make psycopg 1.x not crash as much
<Mez> LarstiQ, Matt, the Marketing manager for LP (revell)
<jamesh> and we did a bunch of sqlobject changes, although a lot of those changes didn't get accepted
<jamesh> we've also got a libgettextpo wrapper that would be worth releasing
<LarstiQ> Mez: aah, mrevell ;)
<Mez> LarstiQ, and on LUGRadio
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
<LaserJock> hi mpt 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93980 in launchpad "Close 'Needs information' support tickets after X time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93998 in malone ""Report a bug" not in actions menu for projects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93998
<carlos_> morning
<mdke> morning carlos 
<mdke> carlos: the kubuntu-docs people are kicking me a lot about those templates, is there a problem with them?
<carlos> no, just me being late. I'm doing it right now
<carlos> mdke: btw, what about xubuntu-docs?
<carlos> is there any change there too?
<mdke> carlos: I need to look at that, there is no package uploaded to my knowledge. But the template names should be the same anyway
<mdke> (as last release)
<carlos> ok
<mdke> carlos: about the po files, how does it work? are you able to upload the same po files to a lot of different new templates?
<mdke> there are basically two sets of po files we could upload I think.
<mdke> https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/branches/edgy/generic/serverguide/po/ could be uploaded to the serverguide template (if they are not already there)
<mdke> https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/branches/edgy/ubuntu/aboutubuntu/po/ to the about-ubuntu template (if they are not already there)
<mdke> and https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/branches/edgy/ubuntu/desktopguide/po/ to everything else (that's 3 but who's counting...)
<carlos> mdke: I need to prepare a tarball per template
<carlos> mdke: isn't desktopguide now more than three templates?
<mdke> carlos: a lot more yes
<mdke> can I upload them myself?
<carlos> I don't think so (it's a bug in Rosetta)
<mdke> ah
<carlos> I think you have rights in some templates
<carlos> because you are the owner
<carlos> but for the others, I'm the owner
<mdke> ok, well desktopguide should probably be uploaded to everything except about-ubuntu and serverguide, just in case.
<mdke> Not all the templates reuse strings, but most of them reuse at least a few
<carlos> ok
<carlos> that's fine
<mdke> great
<carlos> mdke: what about kubuntu-docs?
<mdke> the same principle, except there is no serverguide
<carlos> ok
<mdke> (and the urls change)
<carlos> edgy/kubuntu/... ?
<mdke> that's correct :)
<mdke> you can use those urls with "svn co"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94053 in launchpad "Large "Register" button should be "Projects"" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94054 in blueprint "Meetings page needs "Register a meeting" button" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94054
<cprov> good morning folks !
<swimmerino88> hello!yesterday i registered me in the launchpad's site...now when i open my e-mail,i always find a lot of e-mail!but i didn't ask to help,i only registered me for be an ubuntu tester...i can't answer alla the questions!
<matsubara> swimmerino88: what's your launchpad username?
<swimmerino88> swimmerino88
<swimmerino88> is the same
<matsubara> doesn't seem to exit.
<swimmerino88> matsubara:what?
<matsubara> swimmerino88: you have subscribed as the answer contact for ubuntu. In doing so, you'll receive lots of email from ubuntu users asking for help. You can unsubscribed here: launchpad.net/ubuntu/+support-contact
<swimmerino88> ok
<swimmerino88> so i have only to remove the tick?
<matsubara> yes, and clck continue
<swimmerino88> matsubara:ok thank you!!!
<matsubara> swimmerino88: you're welcome
<Foolish> I just want to do a checkout of  a particular branch from the bazaar thingy, how do I do this?
<Hobbsee> Foolish: wiki.ubuntu.com/Bzr
<Foolish> thanks
<kiko> hey jordi 
<kiko> are you around?
<seb128> OOPS-444BB27
<seb128> hum
<seb128> kiko: is launchpad b0rked?
<seb128> it oops when I try to open a bug page
<salgado> seb128, the oops is not yet available... what's the page that is oopsing?
<seb128> any page apparently
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/
<seb128> "OperationalError
<seb128> A server error occurred."
<salgado> stu1, ^
<matsubara> I just got an oops while filing a bug
<jkakar> I got one trying to edit a bug (filed about 20 minutes ago).
<piedoggie> still having trouble pushing a bzr repository upstream to launch pad
<piedoggie> it tells me zero revisions were pushed
<jkakar> Any page I try to hit is b0rked now.
<BenC> did lp totally go bust?
<seb128> BenC: looks like
<BenC> cool, not I don't have to make an excuse to stop working on bug triage :)
<seb128> ;)
<seb128> works fine again
<seb128> thanks to whoever fixed it ;)
<kiko> stu1 I believe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94094 in launchpad-answers "It's not obvious how to disable the answer contact emails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94094
* carlos -> lunch
<zaheed> I was hoping that launchpad would mirror some of the apache project that i work on. (The reason is I wan to use bzr and apache uses svn) I have registered them with launchpad. What I wonder is what I need to do next. any help 
<salgado> zaheed, I guess you want to have apache's svn repository mirrored as a bzr branch on launchpad, right?
<zaheed> yes.. so I can use bzr branch to pull it localy. so I can by pass svn completely
<salgado> zaheed, have you created the project already?
<zaheed> yes. its under rubdabadub :-)
<zaheed> nutch, solr lucene hadoop. All search related software..
<salgado> eh?
<salgado> ah, right
<salgado> okay; the person in charge of setting up these imports is not here right now, so I think the best thing would be to file a new ticket on launchpad
<salgado> (https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addticket)
<zaheed> cool. I will do that now.
<salgado> it'd be nice if you could add the svn details on the ticket too. :)
<zaheed> cool. no problem.. yo mean the svn urls to trunk? correct?
<salgado> correct
<zaheed> super..
<piedoggie> I'm having trouble pushing my bzr local branch into launchpad for more public visibility.
<salgado> piedoggie, did you get any error messages?
<piedoggie> not really.  it just told me it uploaded zero branches
<piedoggie> $ sudo bzr push -v sftp://esj@bazaar.launchpad.net/~esj/akasha/trunk
<piedoggie> yields: 0 revision(s) pushed.
<salgado> piedoggie, that usually means the remote branch contains all revisions from the local branch
<piedoggie> but therer are no branches up there
<salgado> piedoggie, I can see it at https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~esj/akasha/trunk
<salgado> https://code.launchpad.net/~esj/akasha/trunk, actually
<salgado> piedoggie, note that once you push it to bazaar.launchpad.net it may take some time (a few minutes usually) until it shows up on the web UI
<piedoggie> huh, I uploaded last night and gave it a couple of hours but didn't see anything
<piedoggie> I thought that the zero uploads indicated nothing was there
<piedoggie> is there any way to view the content?
<piedoggie> you can also see I sometimes use root occasionally....
<piedoggie> one more question.  Who else can see this branch?  Is there an anonymous public access?
<kiko> there's this codebrowse thingy
<piedoggie> where?
<piedoggie> I'm not seeing it under code and if I click the link on the title, it takes me to my revision history
<piedoggie> interesting.  Going from the normal entry point, 'https://launchpad.net/akasha/trunk' has no revision control details recorded for trunk.  
<kiko> piedoggie, because you need to relate the branch you pushed to your trunk
<kiko> to do that
<kiko> visit https://beta.launchpad.net/akasha/trunk/+source
<piedoggie> I'm not allowed in
<pochu> remove the beta :)
<piedoggie>  I'm not a member of the beta team
<pochu> the auto-redirection to non-beta should be high-priority (if it's not yet) :)
<pochu> even critical :D
<pochu> hehe
<beuno> piedoggie:  https://aunchpad.net/akasha/trunk/+source
<pochu> beuno: aunchpad? ;)
<beuno> aah
<pochu> https://launchpad.net/akasha/trunk/+source
<beuno> should of just not helped at all...
<piedoggie> exactly.  They don't make it clear how to register for self hosting (and yes, I'm taking notes to file as a bug report)
<piedoggie> maybe I should say launchpad hosting
<spiv> piedoggie: note that the branch you uploaded is there: https://code.launchpad.net/~esj/+branch/akasha/trunk
<piedoggie> I'm gathering that.  The problem is that the launch pad pages referring to trunk don't give you any indication that's where you need to look
<spiv> piedoggie: the bit that's confusing is that there are two different objects called "trunk" you're dealing with.
<piedoggie> that page also gives you no reference to how to see the content of the pages or for anonymous access
<piedoggie> okay, I can believe I'm confused
<spiv> One is the ~esj/askasha branch you uploaded, and the other is the product series of akasha called "trunk".
<spiv> That page gives you the bzr url people can use to fetch that branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~esj/akasha/trunk
<piedoggie> k
<piedoggie> how can I verify I actually uploaded something?  The upload process did not go smoothly
<spiv> https://code.launchpad.net/~esj/+branch/akasha/trunk lists some revisions.
<spiv> So clearly there's something there :)
<piedoggie> :-)
<spiv> You could also do "bzr log http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~esj/akasha/trunk"
<spiv> (or "bzr branch", or "bzr info", etc)
<spiv> There's a beta service to browse the files and revisions in a branch at http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~esj/akasha/trunk
<spiv> (and the beta.launchpad.net links to it)
<spiv> Unfortunately it seems to be down at the moment, but that's why we haven't publicised codebrowse more :)
<piedoggie> wohoo
<piedoggie> it really seems to be their
<piedoggie> how did that happen?
<spiv> piedoggie: as a result of a "bzr push"
<piedoggie> obviously I'm but I'm wondering why because it looked like it failed
<piedoggie> the first time I tried it it hung, the second time I tried it told me I had zero revisions
<spiv> Do you have a copy of the message that made you think it failed?
<spiv> Oh, that sounds like a bug in an older version of bzr.
<piedoggie> it gave me nothing and sat there for a good long time before I typed ^c
<piedoggie> I think it's something like 0.14
<spiv> There was a version of bzr that would inappropriately report something like "0 revisions pushed." in some situations.
<spiv> bzr --version will tell you.
<piedoggie> 0.14.0
<spiv> I can't recall the specific bug number, but I think the 0.15 release will fix that problem.
<spiv> If you have any further problems, please feel free to report them as bugs or post to the launchpad-users list about them.
<spiv> We want to make the process as smooth as possible.
<spiv> Or you can try asking on this channel of course, but I'm not always awake :)
<piedoggie> I have a whole list of problems with setting up accounts on launch pad.  I'll probably turn into a more coherent form before filing a bug
<bdmurray> I noticed something about launchpad beta that may be inconvenient for some people.
<bdmurray> If a beta user joins a team the url sent to the tean owner / admin has beta in it.
<spiv> bdmurray: there's already bug open about that, I think :/
<bdmurray> spiv: okay, cool
<spiv> piedoggie: that would be wonderful.  Thanks for the feedback you've already given!
<popey> What's the rationale behind one person not being allowed to be the contact for more than one team on launchpad?
<piedoggie> they don't call me Mister cranky pants for nothing
* spiv -> sleep
<kiko> popey, you mean email address?
<popey> yes
<kiko> email addresses are unique in launchpad
<kiko> they are used to identify a single person
<kiko> it can't be ambiguous or a lot breaks
<popey> but a single person may work on many teams surely?
<popey> in the real world
<popey> i mean, its no biggie, i have created an alias on my mailserver to work around it, but I shouldn't have to really..
<LaserJock> well, I don't think it's necessarily usual to have a single person as a team contact
<popey> just seemed odd to me
<popey> I will reassign contact of one team to someone else
<LaserJock> why are you setting that?
<LaserJock> I either leave it blank and let all team members get the emails
<TomaszD> hello, how do I make an URL in Rosetta that would display all the strings of the package? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/gnome-applets/+pots/gnome-applets-2.0/pl/+translate
<LaserJock> or set it to a mailing list
<popey> hahah
<TomaszD> I mean, on one page
<popey> didnt realise you could leave it blank :)
<LaserJock> maybe that is the real bug here ;-)
<popey> well, now the team is setup, you cant change it to have no contact address
<kiko> LaserJock, popey: we should change that form to be a radiobutton
<kiko> the current text field is confusing
<Kmos> i think rosetta needs something like: check if translated text is equal of english main version
<Kmos> I put can put same in the translated field and it approve it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94137 in malone "produces invalid HTML in field.title input" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94137
<crimsun> win 25
<crimsun> err, sorry
<GardBeaT> Mi web site: www.zonagardbeat.tk Is Great !!!!!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94164 in launchpad "Adding a team with only deactivated members to another team crashes." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94179 in launchpad "oops tools should truncate too long exception values" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94179
<zyga> hello
<zyga> how can I (as an upstream) fetch translations of my source from rosetta?
<beuno> zyga: afaik, you have to request them and you get a nice zip sent to you
<mrevell> zyga: Email the launchpad-users mailing list.
<zyga> beuno: so once I request them I get a zip once in a while or once per such request?
<mrevell> zyga: Or mail me directly
<jordi> zyga: once per request
<beuno> zyga: his email would be: matthew.revell_at_canonical_dot_com
<beuno> should of pm that wone probably..
<zyga> I'm just curious right now but getting all that cool translations is great :-)
<zyga> I'll do that after feisty ships 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94224 in firefox ""Get Help Online" page has poor user experience" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94224
<ddaa> thumper: actually, hello here :)
<thumper> ddaa: hello here
<ddaa> re:howdy: feeling swamped as usual
<ddaa> how's it going for you?
<thumper> I spent a little time yesterday on the dbschema refactoring
<thumper> as I was waiting for agreement and comments on the branch work
<thumper> how's the complete revisions landing stuff?
<jml> ddaa, thumper: salut
<thumper> ddaa: jamesh really helped yesterday filling in some gaps in my knowledge
<thumper> jml: hi ho
<thumper> ddaa: with metaclasses and class advisor stuff
<thumper> so today is likely to be split for me
<thumper> morning working on dbschema
<thumper> afternoon on the proprietary branche
<thumper> s
<thumper> ddaa: what are you up to?
<thumper> jml: how did things go yesterday
<ddaa> thumper: stub has landed a fix that should help landing complete-revisions
<ddaa> but I did not got around to submitting the merge again yesterday
<ddaa> doing it right now
<jml> thumper: got a branch up for review that sends informative authentication error messages on failed sftp login
<thumper> ddaa: cool
<thumper> jml: excellent
<jml> thumper: and fixed a bug in upstream :)
<thumper> ddaa: I'll be back to the email notification stuff once complete revisions is landed
<ddaa> Had a long sync chat with SteveA yesterday, and got a couple of important emails from Steve and Mark to reply to, about future developments for the import service.
<thumper> ddaa: yeah, I saw SteveA's email
<thumper> I agree that it is something that we want to do
<thumper> jml: upstream meaning twisted?
<jml> thumper: right
<ddaa> It's doable in simple cases, but most projects of non-trivial size have requirements or idiosyncrasies that do not make this really possible.
<ddaa> that's nearly a rule when it comes to adoption from large projects
<ddaa> they always have quirks that break anything brainless.
<ddaa> anyway, too complicated a problem to talk over IRC
<thumper> ddaa: do you want to start a spec for it, and I'll add some ideas I have
<ddaa> First, I'd like to have a couple of emails and/or phone calls to put the problem in context and define the scope of the task.
<ddaa> Then when it starts to converge into something well defined, I could write a spec.
<ddaa> Dunno... maybe I should write a spec up front...
<ddaa> thumper: what do you think, discussion or spec first?
<thumper> ddaa: I'm fine with a call first
<ddaa> Well, first I'd like to write at least one email just to sort out my ideas.
<ddaa> Mind mind is like a large saucepan full of facts and ideas, and I'm not very articulate at first.
<thumper> ddaa: fine with me
<jml> mmm... fried facts
<ddaa> jml: how's your todo list looking?
<jml> ddaa: this week I'm on a bug squashing mission.
<ddaa> got some todos in mind about growing yours :)
<ddaa> s/mind/mine/
<ddaa> jml: tell me about it
<jml> ddaa: well, so far it's just been picking off high-priority bugs and doing them. And that's been bug 85392
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85392 in launchpad-bazaar "better sftp server error reporting" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85392 - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
* ddaa pucks
<ddaa> jml: did you notice we have one critical bug at the moment?
<thumper> ddaa: no, which one?
<jml> ddaa: right. I just added a comment asking some questions about it :)
<jml> thumper: we're using a pre-historic version of bzr
<ddaa> thumper: using bzr-0.15 on launchpad
<ddaa> jml: aint broken, no fixy
<ddaa> broken now, fixy
<jml> ddaa: :)
<ddaa> traditionally, I think spiv was the one doing those upgrades
<ddaa> every bzrlib upgrade breaks some code and tests
<ddaa> or at least produces deprecation warnings
<ddaa> jml: I think that's good as a general direction for now. There are plenty of small annoying bugs that would be nice to have fixed before 1.0.
<jml> ddaa: next week (at the sprint) I'll be working on a bzr plugin for the bug/branch stuff
<ddaa> sprint?
<ddaa> ha right
<jml> ddaa: so wrt bug 92484, are we going to wait for bzr 0.15 to be officially released?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92484 in launchpad-bazaar "Support for Branch Format 6" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92484
<ddaa> jml: that's a good question
<thumper> jml: I'd say yes
<thumper> but you won't have to wait long
<ddaa> I'd say no.
<ddaa> couple of reasons not to wait
<ddaa> first, we should have launchpad support new bzr formats as they are released
<ddaa> second, it seems very unlikely that any bug that would affect launchpad operation has not been fixed yet
<jml> ddaa: ok, but only if we upgrade to the released version as soon as possible.
<ddaa> it would be good to add test cases in launchpad to cover operation with the new format, so if there are indeed bugs in the new bzrlib code that affect launchpad, we would uncover them.
<ddaa> jml: why upgrade to a released version if the prerelease version is not broken for us?
<jml> ddaa: maximum love vibes.
<ddaa> mh...
<ddaa> I'm afraid this sort of love vibes will not show up in the performance evaluation :)
<jml> ddaa: fair enough.
<thumper> ddaa: I agree with jml, we shouldn't use 0.15rcX on the supermirror if 0.15 is released
<ddaa> I sympathize with the idea, but as long as there is more work to do than we can do, we need to pick our tasks carefully.
<ddaa> thumper: why do you think this?
* ddaa is trying hard to be open to people's ideas
<thumper> ddaa: it makes you look as if you aren't up with it
<thumper> ddaa: it gives the appearance of being sloppy
<thumper> of not caring
<lifeless> thumper: to whom?
<thumper> appearances are important
<ddaa> thumper: the bzr we run on launchpad is not visible to users.
<lifeless> ddaa: until the hpss lands that is.
<thumper> ok then, maybe it just offends my sense of tidyness
<lifeless> anyhow, I think any change to the bzr version needs to be done with care
<thumper> lifeless: will the hpss expose the remote version number?
<lifeless> just because we've released a new version is neither necessary nor a sufficient reason to upgrade.
<lifeless> thumper: no, it will expose a protocol.
<ddaa> lifeless: even then, would a difference between a rc and a release be apparent?
<lifeless> that is, when the hpss is being used, there will be stronger coupling between the users bzr and ours.
<lifeless> ddaa: hpss is big, for 0.16 I fully expect it to be apparent.
<lifeless> for 0.15, tags will be the killer
<lifeless> tags and nested tree repositories are likely to give you a chinese life for a short period.
<thumper> we have nested tree repositories?
<ddaa> lifeless: for example, if we rollout 0.16rc2 for hpss-on-launchpad, and 0.16 does not fix an hpss-related functionality, would it be worth upgrading to 0.16?
<ddaa> s/not fix an/not fix any/
<lifeless> ddaa: like always, I think it depends on whether the changes from 0.16rc2 to 0.16 matter to us.
<lifeless> buts its more likely that they will
<ddaa> Yup. That's my whole point.
<jml> ok. so how does one actually go about upgrading bzr on Launchpad?
<ddaa> jml: ask lifeless :)
<ddaa> I think it goes something like "merge the right bzr branch into the rocketfuel bzr, run the launchpad test suite (and the importd an cscvs test suites, too)
<ddaa> fix any bug or deprecation warning that pops up
<lifeless> merge the bzr you want to sourcecode/bzr
<lifeless> run make check_merge
* ddaa goes back to feeding pqm
<jml> lifeless: thanks. it wouldn't surprise me if running make check_merge is the most difficult part of the process.
<ddaa> jml: ./test.py -vv canonical 'bzrsync|supermirror|branch' && make importdcheck && make -C sourcecode/cscvs check" should run all the tests that matter.
<jml> ddaa: thanks
<ddaa> in case check_merge does not work for reason not related to bzr
<lifeless> mmm
<ddaa> lifeless: we do have a problem with the test suite not working on developers systems at the moment.
<lifeless> how are their systems different to pqm ?
<ddaa> it needs fixing of course, but I think it's better not to block on this problem
<jml> lifeless: at the least, feisty vs dapper, postgres-8.2 vs 8.1
<ddaa> lifeless: running feisty, running at a different speed
<ddaa> jml: pqm runs 8.2, and so should you
<jml> ddaa: I have been for many weeks.
<jml> ddaa: I didn't realise pqm had been upgraded
<ddaa> that's good, sorry if it came across harsh
<jml> np.
<ddaa> jml: maybe stick "importd" in the regex for test.py as well
<ddaa> s/maybe//
<jml> ok. I'm going to grab a coffee and work on this.
<jml> ddaa: it looks like even those tests don't run properly. I'll fix them up.
#launchpad 2007-03-21
<geser> shouldn't be bugs marked "private" be only visible to subscribers? or has something changed?
<lifeless> what bug are you talking about specifically?
<thumper> geser: I think they are also visible to members of the bug contact team for the product
<geser> bug #93964
<Ubugtu> Bug 93964 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/93964 is private
<geser> is it because "Ubuntu Bugs" is subscribed to it?
<beuno> geser: I get: Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<thumper> geser: Me too, I get forbidden as well.
<lifeless> one sec
<ajmitch> geser: I can view it
<lifeless> indeed
<lifeless> anyone in ubuntu bugs can see it, because ubuntu bugs is subscribed
<ajmitch> was ubuntu-bugs automatically subscribed?
<pochu> I can see it
<lifeless> and QA team is a member of ubuntu bugs
<ajmitch> ah, ubuntu-qa is team owner
<lifeless> ajmitch: also member of
<ajmitch> right
<lifeless> https://beta.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugs/+members
<lifeless> bdmurray: ping
<lifeless> bdmurray: ^
<geser> and motu is member of ubuntu-qa
<bdmurray> lifeless: yeah
<bdmurray> I think kees submitted a bug about this
<bdmurray> the privacy thing
<lifeless> bdmurray: summary: security bugs are visible to everyone in motu/core-dev.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> you know, thats fine :).
<bdmurray> actually I think there are visiable to all of ubuntu bugs
<bdmurray> or can be
<lifeless> well, ubuntu bugs contains only ubuntu-qa
<lifeless> but yes, ubuntu-qa is in the path
<bdmurray> depending on how long it takes to mark a new bug as private
<lifeless> new bugs can be created private
<jml> lifeless: not from the web interface, afaik
<bdmurray> not right away though it is further in the bug submission process
<lifeless> jml: yes
<LarstiQ> it can be, from the complicated form
<bdmurray> see bug 90401 as an example
<Ubugtu> Bug 90401 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90401 is private
<jml> ahh.
<bdmurray> of how Ubuntu Bugs is subscribed to a private bug
<lifeless> oooh, if we cant create security bugs upfront from the guided form, thats kinda bag
<lifeless> as is http://launchpad.net/bugs/93964
<bdmurray> And I think kees has a bug submitted about that or he added to an lp bug
<lifeless> now, AIUI bugs *created* private dont get ubunut-bugs subscribed
<bdmurray> lifeless: they also go to the mailing list which is public
<lifeless> bdmurray: yes, after the current mail-timeout delay
<bdmurray> bug 92953 is another example
<Ubugtu> Bug 92953 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/92953 is private
<lifeless> anyhow, I jus twanted to be sure you knew.
<bdmurray> okay, I'm aware
<Kmos> get a OOPS-445BC2
<Kmos> *got
<kidcharles> Is there an administrator here?
<thumper> kidcharles: what's the problem?
<kidcharles> Well, I replied to an e-mail sent automatically notifying me of a reply on a bug report, and the reply included a personal e-mail.
<kidcharles> Is it possible to have this information removed from the bug report discussion?
<thumper> kidcharles: what about a support request?
<thumper> at least it is traceable then
<kidcharles> thumper: How might I do that? I had a hard time figuring any way to solve this except for joining the irc channel for info.
<thumper> kidcharles: I'm looking as I know you can but I haven't done it
<kidcharles> thumper: Okay, thanks for your help.
<thumper> kidcharles: ask a question on the launchpad project, and link in the bug reference that you want the comment ammended on
<thumper> that would be my guess
<kidcharles> thumper: That sounds reasonable, by "launchpad project" do you mean the mailing list or something else?
<thumper> kidcharles: http://launchpad.net/launchpad
<kidcharles> thumper: I think I've got it figured out now, thanks for your prompt help thumper!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94289 in launchpad-bazaar "Branch page UI shouldnote that there are pending writes to a branch as soon as the writes happen" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94289
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hello mpt
<Lumiere> *yells like a stuffy old guy* it's the middle of the night... keep it down you annoying kids!
<Hobbsee> hey mpt!
<mpt> hello hello hello
<thumper> hi mpt
<Trickser> hi, how is the best way to look for changelogs of packages?
<Trickser> thanks
<Hobbsee> Trickser: aptitude changelog packagename, or changelogs.ubuntu.com
<Trickser> Hobbsee: thanks. Does Adept also has this functionality?
<Hobbsee> feisty's does
<Trickser> edgy not?
<Hobbsee> Trickser: dont thikn so.  i dont run edgy anymore
<Fujitsu> Is gangotri meant to be holding bugmail for 20 minutes?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94321 in launchpad "status change email has wrong 'From'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94321
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94324 in launchpad "debian package changelogs not visible? (or not discoverable)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94324
<carlos_> morning
<Fujitsu> Hi carlos_.
<LaserJock> hi carlos_ 
<mdke> morning carlos 
<mdke> carlos: another favour. Can you upload this file [1]  to this location [2] ?
<mdke> [1]  https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/branches/feisty/xubuntu/desktopguide/desktopguide.pot
<mdke> [2]  https://translations.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/xubuntu-docs/+pots/desktopguide
<mdke> (I don't have permission)
<carlos> sure
<carlos> mdke: once I'm done with all templates
<carlos> I will give ubuntu-doc team the ownership of every template
<mdke> great, thanks
<carlos> so you can do future uploads directly
<mdke> what's the status with kubuntu-docs at the moment? I see one new template there
<carlos> I started yesterday, but had to leave before finishing it
<carlos> I renamed already about-kubuntu
<carlos> and it should have latest version
<carlos> and approved the one you saw
<mdke> right
<mdke> carlos: can you tell me when xubuntu-docs and kubuntu-docs are done, and I'll give the translators a push
<carlos> mdke: ok
<mdke> thanks
<Fujitsu> Anybody around that can look into an OOPS (OOPS-445BB11)?
<BjornT> Fujitsu: sure. the oops isn't synced yet so that i can look at it, but i'll take a look at it in a few minutes.
<Fujitsu> BjornT: Thanks. I was attempting to decline a release nomination.
<BjornT> Fujitsu: you are not using javascript? i can reproduce it by going to the approve/decline page, but it works if you click on one of the buttons that become visible if you click on the link (and have javascript enabled)
<Fujitsu> It oops when I click on the approve/decline link on the main bug page.
<Fujitsu> *OOPSes
<Fujitsu> Hm, it's using JS to bring up the buttons now.
<Fujitsu> How strange.
<BjornT> Fujitsu: ok. i'll filed bug 94351 about it.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94351 in malone "OOPS when opening a bug nomination's +editstatus page" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94351 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<Fujitsu> BjornT: I think it was probably that the JS didn't load on that page load, as beta is doing its thing where it randomly returns a blank response for some requests.
<BjornT> right, that could be it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94351 in malone "OOPS when opening a bug nomination's +editstatus page" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94351
<dand> any known problems with the po uploads in Rosetta?
<dand> like import failing although msgfmt -cv shows no errors on that po?
<mrevell> dand: let me check
<dand> I've added a comment to https://beta.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/88831
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88831 in rosetta "Import of correct po-file fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<dand> mrevell: cheers
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94362 in malone "Application tabs and action menus missing for bug pages not hanging off the bug page directly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94362
<carlos> dand: there are some known bugs 
<dand> carlos: I'm trying to fix https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-gnome-ro-base/+bug/46421/
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46421 in language-pack-gnome-ro-base "the update-mananager localization is malformed" [High,Confirmed]  
<carlos> dand: if you find a problem, please report a bug report and attach the .po file so we can check what's wrong with it
<carlos> and fix the parser
<carlos> dand: that one
<carlos> I already added a comment (to a duplicate, I realise of that error this morning...)
<carlos> dand: it's fixed now, it was a problem in our system and a broken plural form expression for Romanian
<carlos> I need to do small change to force a new export from Rosetta and next language pack will ship a fixed version
<dand> carlos: cool, thanks!
<cprov> good morning !
<carlos> mdke: all kubuntu templates and the xubuntu one are now approved, they should be imported in an hour or so
<carlos> mdke: I'm going to do the translations now
<carlos> cprov: morning!
<cprov> carlos: morning. Did you sort your doubts about Packaging from yesterday ?
<carlos> cprov: yeah, the system is not ready to provide such reference from Rosetta
<cprov> carlos: what else do you need ?
<carlos> cprov: that someone cares about links between productseries and sourcepackages
<carlos> to have valid information 
<cprov> carlos: I see, It might get filled faster if we make Packaging edit action AnyPerson (as mentioned in LPML)
<carlos> well,it's not about getting more people to do that link but getting people that knows what they are doing, getting it done
<carlos> I have seen some products linked with packages that are unrelated
<carlos> (that was a while ago already...)
<cprov> carlos: sooner or later they will get it right. Possibly when they figure out what are the benefits ;)
<carlos> I guess :-P
<G0SUB> mrevell
<mrevell> gosub: hey
<Kmos> slashdot power
<Kmos> 503 Service Unavailable
<Kmos> :)
<mrevell> Kmos: ?
<Kmos> mrevell: just talking about slash was offline two refreshs for me
<Kmos> after it works
<Kmos> lol
<Kmos> mrevell: don't worrie, isn't launchpad :)
<mrevell> Kmos: phew :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94393 in launchpad "timestamps are confusing on beta.lp.net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94397 in rosetta "gtk2-engines should be translatable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94397
<highvoltage> anyone around who can answer some rosetta questions for myself and SynrG?
<SynrG> tuxpaint translations are not getting turned around into updates in debian/ubuntu tuxpaint packages in a reasonable timeframe.  how is this supposed to work?  i maintain tuxpaint in debian
<SynrG> i had a czech translator complain that his translations in rosetta for tuxpaint didn't make it into the ubuntu package for a very long time
<SynrG> at the time i was ignorant of how rosetta translations were supposed to flow back upstream, so i just recommended he submit his translations directly upstream.
<carlos> highvoltage, SynrG: At the moment, Rosetta doesn't have any way to do automatic sending to upstream
<carlos> so we ask translators to do exactly what you suggested
<carlos> about translations deployment, we do it in form of language packs
<SynrG> ah.  that's ... suboptimal
<carlos> so the package doesn't get it directly, but the language pack installs the .po files
<SynrG> i see.  so if a package is structured already to include it's own .po files ... ?
<carlos> SynrG: we know it, but we are still working on finding the best way to handle that in a way that we don't annoy upstream or their upstream translators
* SynrG nods
<SynrG> tuxpaint is massively translated
<carlos> SynrG: we import them automatically into Rosetta on build time
<highvoltage> SynrG: I've noticed that, even here in South Africa it supports a lot of local languages
<SynrG> it's my "poster child" for translations in debian jr. :)
<carlos> and strip those translations from the Ubuntu binaries so we don't conflict with language packs
<SynrG> so i want it, at least, to be working as per plan
<seb128> BjornT: could you make launchpad stop sending mails to user when an another bug is marked duplicate?
<seb128> we get daily complain about that at the moment
<SynrG> carlos: how could i structure tuxpaint better so that we can eliminate unnecessary ubuntu forking?
<SynrG> i am working with debian-live on a livecd for debian jr
<SynrG> it would be nice to produce some localised jr discs
<carlos> SynrG: well, If there is a fork, Ubuntu is who should prevent that to happen... but thanks for the offer
<SynrG> but it furthers my own goals
<SynrG> livecd space is at a premium
<carlos> what we are planning to do
<SynrG> including locales not applicable to the local users of a livecd makes no sense
<carlos> is to create bzr branches with all translations in Rosetta updated from time to time
<BjornT> seb128: maybe. there's a bug reported about it, i'll take a look at it to see if we can do something to improve the situation.
<carlos> so you, as upstream would be able to fetch them quite easily
<carlos> SynrG: well, for livecd, as we strip translations outside packages and leave them in language packs
<seb128> BjornT: with apport we have bug #79062 for example
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79062 in gstreamer0.10 "gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79062 - Assigned to Sebastian Drge (slomo)
<seb128> BjornT: it get like a dup a day atm
<carlos> is quite easy to strip languages that are not useful for the target audience, but I'm not sure how's this related with any fork problem in Ubuntu
<SynrG> when i hear "strip from binary" i read it as "fork"
<SynrG> or else clarify what you mean by "strip"
<carlos> SynrG: we don't touch the source code
<carlos> so it's not a fork
<carlos> what we do during the build time
<SynrG> but if i were to do the same thing in debian-live i would not have a "pure debian" system
<SynrG> i'd have a binary that doesn't match what's in the archive
<SynrG> i don't want to do that because that would mean my jr livecd would be a fork
<carlos> SynrG: well, if you want to use the same approach with a Debian 'pure' distribution is a bit difficult
<carlos> because Ubuntu has 'language packs' which are .deb packages with a bunch of .mo files inside
<SynrG> clearly there are parts of ubuntu build architecture that are different than what i'm used to in debian :)
<carlos> and it's part of Ubuntu infrastructure
<carlos> so it's not trivial to do that with Debian
<SynrG> right.  i see some models for modularlization of language packs (e.g. openoffice) in debian
<SynrG> is that my best option?
<carlos> SynrG: I think so, yes
<carlos> but if it's just to include a single .mo file per language... is a bit of space waste
<SynrG> i wonder how the archive maintainers will take to having 50 to 60 new tuxpaint binary pkgs for individual locales :P
<SynrG> well, tuxpaint provides translations for stamps & even for audio files
<SynrG> it's not all representable in .mo
<BjornT> seb128: ok, i'll look at it later today.
<SynrG> e.g. ogg files of the names of digits
<seb128> BjornT: thank you
<kiko__> morning
<SynrG> hm.  i'm not sure if it's really worth it to split, though:
<SynrG> Installed-Size: 20168
<SynrG> that's my tuxpaint-stamps-default package.  a very small percentage of that is localised ogg files.  the rest is a tuxpaint.mo per locale.
<SynrG> oh.  i forgot ...
<SynrG> per stamp there is a .txt file containing translations
<SynrG> this structure allows additional stamps + translations + oggs to be easily added by users
<SynrG> how will rosetta work for this?
<carlos> SynrG: well, in that case, that would justify a new package per language
<carlos> SynrG: right now, we only handle .po files, the others remain in the package in the same way Debian works
<SynrG> but it really is 50 or 60 packages.  i exaggerate not
<SynrG> i seriously doubt if debian archive maintainers will smile on this
<carlos> SynrG: ask them before discarding that idea, you never know
<SynrG> i have heard from other DDs they consider tuxpaint's handling of locales "broken" because it includes translations not in tuxpaint.mo
<SynrG> but i don't know how else to do it and preserve modularity
<SynrG> and also support localised oggs
<SynrG> i have so few models to compare with :P
<carlos> SynrG: well, you can always use .po files for everything 
<carlos> adding an msgid string per filename
<carlos> so the translators only need to add a new .ogg file and note its filename in the .po file
<carlos> SynrG: that's the easier solution I can think on, without knowing its details
<SynrG> po files for everything ... per individual stamp?
<SynrG> right now everything is associated by filename.  there would be a tuxpaint.png (the stamp) a tugboat.txt (all translations of the name of the stamp), tugboat.ogg (default) and tugboat_desc_LOCALE.ogg per LOCALE.  this structure allows for packaging of tuxpaint stamps in a modular fashion, including whichever sets (and there are hundreds of these) are desired
<carlos> SynrG: what's exactly 'the stamp' ?
<SynrG> an image a child clicks on to add as an element to their drawing
<SynrG> sorry, s/tuxpaint.png/tugboat.png/ in the above
<carlos> so that's shared across languages
<SynrG> yes
<carlos> only the name is changed
<SynrG> correct
<SynrG> it's this business of arbitrary "stamp sets" that is the key problem
<carlos> SynrG: and you read tugboat.txt on run time to get its translations
<SynrG> exactly
<carlos> SynrG: then, I think is quite easy to move that inside the .po file
<SynrG> there are hundreds of stamps.  not everyone wants all stamps
<carlos> as you don't really need to add the ogg filenames
<SynrG> these are grouped in categories so they can be easily identified and split up
<oojah> Mmm, philately.
<SynrG> :)
<oojah> :)
<carlos> SynrG: I need to leave to have lunch, do you mind to continue with this later?
<SynrG> sure.
<carlos> ok
<SynrG> thanks for your comments so far
<carlos> you are welcome
* carlos -> lunch
<BjornT> time for this week's non-au reviewer meeting
<BjornT> == Agenda ==
<BjornT> * Roll call * Next meeting * New raw SQL coding standard - RobertCollins * Queue status.
<BjornT> who's here?
* Rinchen waves. On call with James.
<salgado> me
<salgado> flacoste?
<flacoste> me
<BjornT> * Next meeting
<pbn> Hello, hum, the printed output of bug reports on launchpad.net is quite ugly, and there seems to be no "printable view" option... uhhh would be nice if the printed result wasn't that ugly...
<BjornT> next meeting will be 28 Mar, 1400 UTC as usual, unless someone objects
<flacoste> fine
<salgado> fine with me too
<BjornT> == New raw SQL coding standard ==
<kiko> == I hate this docstring heading format ==
<BjornT> this was brought up on the meeting on monday, and it's actually not only about raw sql.
<flacoste> kiko, me too
<kiko> TAKE THAT PQM
<BjornT> it's basically just to make you pay attention to ordering of sql results when reviewing.
* flacoste hates moin markup
<flacoste> we have a LaunchpadHackingFAQ entry on that now i think
<BjornT> yeah, right, so make sure to have read that.
<BjornT> also read DatetimeUsageGuide about fmt:approximatedate and fmt:displaydate
<BjornT> mark sent an e-mail about that to the list.
<kiko> BjornT, we have always tried to enforce deterministic ordering in tests, right?
<kiko> I mean, as reviewers? flacoste asked me about this on a patch of mine today
<kiko> or yesterday
<BjornT> kiko: right. it's mostly that mark got bitten by that some sql query wasn't uniquely ordered, so he got a test failure.
<flacoste> kiko, we do, the main idea is if the raw SQL query needs ordering in the test or in the query
<kiko> BjornT, who hasn't? but okay, let's pay extra-special attention there.
<kiko> right. we know the situations in which one or the other makes sense.
<flacoste> the policy is if the results is going to be displayed to the user, it should have builtin ordering otherwise the test should do the ordering
<kiko> BjornT, I'm a bit confused about the date formatters. we already have a few formatters, right? or were they only for intervals?
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, they were only for intervals. i wonder if they are obsolete now...
<kiko> BjornT, no, mark's formatter is for absolute dates, isn't it?
<BjornT> kiko: right. but i think most, if not all, usage of the interval formatters first calculate how old the object is, then calls the formatter.
<BjornT> but maybe we have some other use cases for them as well.
<kiko> hmmmm.
<kiko> I don't like the new formatters very much yet. but let's wait and see how much public praise or hate they get before cleaning up the rest?
<kiko> maybe I just need to get used to them.
<flacoste> kiko: i think actually mark already replaced all of them
<flacoste> and we already got a bug report about it
<flacoste> asking to revert the change
<kiko> yeah, but we got bugs when we changed the bugmail format as well
<kiko> people don't like change like that very much
<BjornT> yeah, we'll see what happens. i'm willing to give it a try.
<kiko> we should wait for a bit
<salgado> can't we just add a title containing the actual date _and_ time?
<salgado> don't we have that already?
<kiko> we already have that salgado 
<kiko> just mouseover a bug comment
<flacoste> the problem with that is the discoveribility of that feature
<salgado> right, then I don't think it's a real issue for users
<kiko> which suxors
<kiko> it'd be nice if there was an icon that suggested click or mousability
<kiko> but more icons? 
<salgado> only a few of them will actually need the actual date, and I'm sure they'll figure it out at some point
<salgado> or we can tell them 
<kiko> we can send you to their homes if they don't right salgado 
<BjornT> i wouldn't like to have another icon
<kiko> okay, agree to reevaluate this in two weeks time
<kiko> let's leave it as-is for now and endure the bug reporters
<BjornT> ok. moving on.
<BjornT> == Queue status ==
<BjornT> there are currently 14 open reviews, which is 13 less than on monday (if the last summary is correct), so good work everyone!
<BjornT> there are 7 reviews that are more than two days old, but it's nice to see that we don't have many over a week old.
<BjornT> it's only one, and that's a big one.
<kiko> I didn't do any of mind so I suck
<flacoste> kiko: you don't have any
<kiko> well I was going to do some little ones
<kiko> but never mind that
<BjornT> if you look at https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/ you can see that branches that are more than 2 days old now have a red background
<kiko> they are having a period!
<kiko> or their periods I think is more correct
<salgado> flacoste, since you took the cataclysm from my queue, feel free to hand some other ones to me if you want
<kiko> salgado, you already have 4 to review fwiw
<flacoste> yeah, you seem pretty loaded too
<salgado> well, they're all small and not old at all
<kiko> salgado, have you given up on global-karma, btw?
<BjornT> flacoste: how's it going with cprov's branch?
<salgado> on the other hand, flacoste's one are old
<flacoste> BjornT: i am about half way through it, i think i expect to finish it today
<flacoste> salgado: you could probably take jml's auto-bug-branch, that would offload me a lot
<flacoste> after that I only have three small branches from BjornT, so that is usually not a lot of work ;-)
<BjornT> flacoste, salgado: i could take that branch, my queue isn't that bad.
<salgado> will do
<salgado> okay, BjornT won
<flacoste> great, thx BjornT!
<BjornT> ok
<kiko> moving on
<BjornT> == Other business ==
<flacoste> i have a branch that is 19 days old
<flacoste> in stub's queue
<BjornT> anything else?
<kiko> flacoste, accost SteveA so he accosts stub 
<kiko> i've found that works :-P
<flacoste> when adding a branch to stub's queue, should I email him?
<kiko> you should chat with SteveA :)
<BjornT> flacoste: send an e-mail to stub, nagging him about it.
<flacoste> ok
<flacoste> will do
<BjornT> flacoste: i think usually you don't have to mail him, but it's a good idea to do so if it takes more than a few days to get a reply.
<ddaa> mh... what's the purpose of the "Bug details" portlet now that the details are visible at the top of the page?
<BjornT> ok. meeting ended.
<kiko> ddaa, is security etc visible there?
<kiko> thanks BjornT 
<ddaa> kiko-afk: good question
<kiko-afk> ddaa, maybe it's unnecessary now...
<salgado> thanks BjornT 
<ddaa> BjornT should know :)
<kiko-afk> I personally think that the details portlet should be merged with the action menu
<kiko-afk> but I refrain from making any more innovative comments for now
<ddaa> I personally think it should be fully displayed in the main column.
<ddaa> not the portlet itself, but its contents
<BjornT> i think what's not in the portlet should be merged into the page itself.
<ddaa> BjornT: s/not// ?
<BjornT> ddaa: right :)
<stub> flacoste: The branch you said won't be landing before 1.0?
<flacoste> stub: yes
<stub> I thought that meant I could keep it bumped to the bottom of my queue. I can review it tomorrow if you want.
<flacoste> stub: well, yes, it wasn't urgent, but still, i'd like to get it off my stack, so "in the coming days" is fine with me
<popey> I have a dumb question, I'd like to set up a bazaar repo in launchpad
<popey> the faq says that I should visit launchpad.net/bazaar, but that isnt clear on what to do next 
<flacoste> ddaa: somebody needs you help ^^^
<flacoste> popey, ddaa should be able to help you
<popey> ta
<pbn> any way to fix the ugly pages you get when you print bug reports from launchpad ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94437 in launchpad "people page showing internal URL for gpg keyserver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94437
<ddaa> popey: ping
<ddaa> so, you want to have a bzr branch hosted on launchpad, right?
<popey> yes please
<ddaa> popey: are you part of the beta team?
<popey> yes
<popey> beta launchpad?
<ddaa> so check code.beta.launchpad.net and click on the "help" tab on the left.
<ddaa> there are generic instructions there on how to upload a branch
<ddaa> if you have trouble understanding them (I know they are a bit too generic to be easy to understand)
<ddaa> ask here and I will guide you.
<popey> well. I just tried to create a branch
<ddaa> popey: the way to create a hosted branch on launchpad is using "bzr push" on the sftp server at bazaar.launcphad.net
<ddaa> currently the web ui only allows creating mirror branches (there's a bug and a spec about this problem, and we'll fix it)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:Kmos] : Launchpad users and developers | Next user meeting: Wed 28 March 2007, 1400UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 22 Mar 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Kmos> [14:06]  <BjornT> next meeting will be 28 Mar, 1400 UTC as usual, unless someone objects
<Kmos> it's correct ? :)
<BjornT> Kmos: that's referring to a reviewer meeting, not that launchpad user meeting (that is later today)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:Kmos] : Launchpad users and developers | Next user meeting: Wed 21 March 2007, 1700UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 22 Mar 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Kmos> ups
<Kmos> =)
<Kmos> BjornT: thx
<BjornT> Kmos: np. thanks for trying to help :)
<Kmos> :)
<ddaa> popey: are you making progress?
<popey> sorry, work stuff getting in the way
<ddaa> no hurry
<popey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~alanpope/+junk/obuntu-server
<popey> +junk is interesting
<ddaa> prior art: Andrew Tridgell "junkcode" repository
<popey> what should the branch url be if not sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~obuntu ?
<popey> (The) Andrew Tridgell
<ddaa> let's do this step by step
<ddaa> popey: what's your personal page on Launchpad (the one you go when you click on your name in the top right)?
<popey> smart move, shall I ditch the branch first ?
<ddaa> popey: let's not jump to conclusions
<popey> wilco
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~alanpope
<ddaa> ok. Is there a project existing in launchpad for the branch you want to upload?
<popey> hmm, there is a team
<ddaa> but no project, right?
<popey> correct
<popey> sorry for my newbieness
<ddaa> no problem, the UI sucks
<ddaa> ok, would you like to grant commit access to this branch to all the members of a team?
<ddaa> let's assume not, you can change that later anyway
<popey> given its an unmoderated team, probably not, no
<popey> can i selectively choose who can?
<ddaa> no, it's by team
<popey> (and do I need to create a project?)
<ddaa> no, you do not _need_ to create a project
<popey> so should I set the team to be moderated now, before others join?
<popey> ok
<ddaa> though it's encouraged
<popey> ok
<ddaa> mh...
<ddaa> just looking at https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~alanpope/+junk/obuntu-server
<ddaa> it's a bug that you are allowed to enter a URL like this
<ddaa> I know it appears to make sense to register an hosted branch
<ddaa> so, I presume you want the branch name to be "obuntu-server"
<popey> yes
<popey> as an aside, i am just registering a project, is that okay at this point?
<ddaa> popey: so yes, you should move the existing branch out of the way, you can set its status to "Abandoned" and assign it to the project "obsolete-junk", that's a garbage bin.
<ddaa> popey: you can register the project when you like, branches can be freely moved around launchpad.
<popey> you said assign the old one to project obsolete-junk, do you mean product?
<ddaa> yes, we do not say "product" anymore, but "project" and "project group".
<ddaa> for consistency with what the rest of the world call a "project".
<popey> ok, done, i think
<ddaa> popey: it's still there, you did not change the product... err, project
<popey> oh man
<popey> my head hurts
<ddaa> https://code.beta.launchpad.net/%7Ealanpope/+branches?field.lifecycle=Any+Status&field.lifecycle-empty-marker=1
<ddaa> sorry about this
<popey> no, please dont apologise, not your fault
<popey> sorry for taking your time
<ddaa> yes it's my fault
<ddaa> I designed this stuff
<popey> oh, it's *your* crap code then? :)
<ddaa> oh, no other people helped me design and implement it
<ddaa> but it's still largely my fault
<popey> ok https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~alanpope/obsolete-junk/obuntu-server/+edit
<popey> product is obsolete-junk
<ddaa> mh... right, sorry
* ddaa is confused itself
<ddaa> then you can "bzr push sftp://alanpope@bazaar.launchpad.net/~alanpope/+junk/obuntu-server"
<ddaa> from this point, it should just all work
<popey> bzr from where?
<ddaa> from within the branch you want to upload
<popey> we have no code yet..
<popey> registering it for others to upload to..
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> in that case you want to create a team
<popey> i have one
<ddaa> membership of this team will give permission to upload to the branch
<ddaa> then create an empty branch with "bzr init"
<ddaa> and upload this
<ddaa> Once the branch has been uploaded once, instruction for other people to upload to are displayed on the branch page.
<ddaa> and _those_ are easy step by step instructions
<popey> alan@wopr:~/obuntu-server$ bzr push sftp://alanpope@bazaar.launchpad.net/~alanpope/+junk/obuntu-server
<popey> Created new branch.
<popey> \o/
<ddaa> popey: okay, at this point it's in /~alanpope
<ddaa> so you are the only one to be able to commit to it
<popey> so it is
<ddaa> so go to https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~alanpope/+junk/obuntu-server and click the "Reassign" action
<ddaa> then assign it to the team of committers
<ddaa> that will change the url of the branch to be below /~theteam
<popey> no reassign option.. "change registrant"?
<ddaa> right
<popey> done
<ddaa> you're set
<popey> you are a star
<ddaa> no, it sucks that the UI is hard to use
<popey> indeed, but nice of you to take time to help
<popey> big hugs
<ddaa> *hug*
<popey> one last thing
<popey> can I now assign it to the obuntu project?
<popey> by changing the branch details with no ill effect
<ddaa> edit branch details
<ddaa> the name of the project is in there
<daviey> 'Author'?
<ddaa> that will change the url of the branch, but no other ill effect
<ddaa> popey: you might also want to change the author, too :)
<ddaa> it's there so people can register branches they did not write and still give credit
<ddaa> but at this point, any member of the team can edit the branch details
<ddaa> or change the registrant, for that matter...
<popey> right, i think thats it sorted
<ddaa> looks good
<popey> changed team to be moderated though to be on the safe side
* ddaa workraves
<ddaa> it's a good idea anyway
<ddaa> protect you from people who collect team memberships like pokemons and then complain about the spam
<popey> lol
<popey> (worklol)
* ddaa workraves really
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94458 in launchpad "bugs.beta/pillar and bugs.beta/pillar/+bugs are different" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94458
<popey> daviey: being brave and adding a second branch
<daviey> woooaaah there sailor
<popey> https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~obuntu woot
<ddaa> it's not really difficult, just not discoverable
<mvo> hello! who should I talk to about https://launchpad.net/bounties ? I met someone at FOSDEM very interessted in this stuff and he was wondering if I could give him a contact person
<ddaa> mrevell: hey?
<mrevell> hi ddaa
<ddaa> mrevell: can you answer mvo?
* mrevell reads up
<mrevell> hey mvo
<mvo> hello mrevell
<mrevell> mvo: I'm a good person to contact about Launchpad matters.
<mrevell> mvo: When you say the person is interested in it, what exactly do they want to do?
<mvo> mrevell: ok, I will forward your mail adress then and tell me he should contact you. he seems to be interessted to use the bounty system but things that some stuff is missing that he would like to see (e.g. that people can add money to a exisiting bounty)
<mrevell> mvo: Cool, thanks.
<mrevell> mvo: I'll speak to him/her and keep you informed.
<mrevell> mvo: Unless you don't want to be kept informed :)
<mvo> mrevell: thanks
<salgado> hey ddaa, have you seen https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/4300?
<ddaa> yes, waiting for the lucene import to complete to reply
<salgado> cool
<ddaa> would have replied earlier if there was a way to reply to a ticket without marking it either "answered" or "need info" :(
<ddaa> in such cases I just to say "okay, in progress" and not change the status.
* carlos -> out
<statik> me
<ddaa> ?
<ddaa> ha users meeting
* statik pretends to be kiko for a minute
<Kmos> heeh
<ddaa> mrevell: come on you ale sipping slacker!
<barry> me
<mrevell> statik: ha :)
<mrevell> Welcome to the Launchpad users' meeting for 21st March 2007.
<mrevell> You can find the agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaunchpadUserMeeting/2007-03-21
<mrevell> Our agenda for today is:
<mrevell> Welcome
<mrevell> Agenda
<mrevell> Introduction to the Launchpad developers are who present
<mrevell> Invitation to beta team
<mrevell> Annoyance of the week
<mrevell> User questions
<mrevell> Next meeting
* ddaa is just half around, in case he's needed
<mrevell> Thanks to those who have posted questions. If you didn't post a question to the agenda, but would like to ask one, there may be time at the end.
<mrevell> Several Launchpad team members added their names to the agenda.
<mrevell> mrevell
<mrevell> statik (ElliotMurphy)
<mrevell> bac (BradCrittenden)
<mrevell> kiko (ChristianReis)
<mrevell> barry (BarryWarsaw)
<mrevell> mpt (MatthewPaulThomas)
<mrevell> ddaa (DavidAllouche)
<mrevell> Are you here guys?
<mrevell> thanks ddaa
<statik> here
<mpt> I'm here
<barry> here
<heno> here
<bac> here
<salgado> I'm half around too
<mrevell> thanks guys
<Kmos> i'm here :) GothicX
<mrevell> I'll get the obligatory invitation to the beta team out of the way first!
<mrevell> As you probably know, we're running a beta team for the new 1.0 Launchpad user interface! You're welcome to join. Sign up at 
<mrevell> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers/+members
<mrevell> Okay, let's move straight onto the "Annoyance of the week". Is there anything about Launchpad that has frustrated you this week?
<mpt> (This is the point where we discover nobody else is here)
<kiko> I am on the phone
<mrevell> I'll take that silence as a ringing endorsement of the Launchpad service and team :)
<alex_muntada> the unsubscribing from "also notified", but GothicX goes first
<Kmos> hehe
<mrevell> mpt: or possible that
<mpt> ;-)
<Kmos> mrevell: people need to think
<mrevell> Kmos: Ah, okay :)
<mrevell> Kmos: Do you want to go first, as invited to by alex_muntada?
<Kmos> Why Rosetta approve New translation: field with the same text of English: field ? (GothicX)
<Kmos> yeah
<Kmos> alex_muntada: thx
<mrevell> Kmos: Ah, that's for our user questions section in a moment.
<heno> Tollef says pages still take 0s to load for him on beta
<alex_muntada> Kmos: you're welcome :)
<heno> (though they are down to 1s for me now)
<mrevell> alex_muntada: As your name is also on the user questions section, I assume you're waiting for that too.
<mpt> heno, 0s? That's pretty fast
<alex_muntada> mrevell: yes
<heno> eh, 10s
<ddaa> it's been slower than than for me today
<mrevell> kiko: You've been doing various tests etc to see where speed improvements can be made. I know that we rolled out some improvements last week, as well. Are any further speed improvements planned?
<salgado> mrevell, kiko's afk
<Kmos> mrevell: I've one question. why favicon must be load with https at launchpad ?
<mrevell> salgado: Ah, okay.
<Kmos>  <link rel="shortcut icon"
<Kmos>           href="https://beta.launchpad.net/@@/launchpad" />
<mrevell> salgado: thanks
<mrevell> Kmos: As I understand it, every item on a page must be https, otherwise the security breaks. I assume that applies to the favicon too.
<alex_muntada> Kmos: not doing so would bring browser complaint about mixing SSL and not-SSL stuff, I guess
<Kmos> ah.. ok
<mpt> where "the security breaks" means "Internet Explorer complains bitterly"
<mrevell> heno: I'm sorry we can't offer an answer just at the moment, re speed. I know that it is the subject of ongoing work. I'll raise it again with the guys to see if we can get a status update.
<mrevell> Okay, thanks everyone. If there are no further annoyances, I'll move on.
<mrevell> 5
<mrevell> 4
<mrevell> 3
<mrevell> 2
<mrevell> 1
<mrevell> Okay, user questions.
<mrevell> Why Rosetta approve New translation: field with the same text of English: field ? (GothicX)
<mrevell> GothicX == Kmos AFAIK
<Kmos> :-)
<mrevell> Kmos: I'm not sure I understand your question.
<mpt> Kmos, you mean if you accidentally enter an exact copy of the English text as a translation, Launchpad will happily accept it?
<mpt> And you want some kind of warning?
<Kmos> mpt: exactly
<mpt> ok
<Kmos> mpt: yeah.. some warning and don't accept it
<Kmos> warning user that can't be the same text
<mpt> I guess it probably hasn't occurred to us to do that check
<Kmos> :)
<mpt> though we do have translation teams for Australian English, UK English, and so on
<mpt> And for those many of the translations will be the same as the original strings
<Kmos> that's why I asked for it! by my translation experience, i found some user that translated to portuguese (portugal) the same text in english
<mpt> so warning them every time would be annoying
<Kmos> yeah.. but the english in australian isn't the same.. (not always i understand)
<mpt> However, I can see how it would be useful for translators into non-English languages
<mpt> I'll report it as a bug
<Kmos> maybe in near future that can be implemented.. for now there is more important things to fix 
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> mpt: thanks
<mpt> yes :-)
<Kmos> next user question =)
<Kmos> hehe
<mrevell> thanks Kmos for your questions and thanks mpt for your responses!
<mrevell> What about [WWW]  support contact in preferred languages only ? (AlexMuntada)
<mrevell> The link is for bug 81369
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81369 in launchpad-answers "support contact in preferred languages only" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81369
* alex_muntada is AlexMuntada
<mrevell> alex_muntada: Thanks for the clarification :)
<alex_muntada> :-D
<mrevell> flacoste_lunch is, erm, on lunch at the moment, and he's answered the bug report itself.
<mrevell> salgado: Is this something you know about?
<alex_muntada> mrevell: he said that there was some discussion around this bug and i hoped i could get some news about it
<alex_muntada> see comment #3 https://beta.launchpad.net/launchpad-answers/+bug/81369/comments/3
<salgado> mrevell, I can't tell anything that's not said in the bug report already. I didn't participate in the discussions about that
<mrevell> alex_muntada: As far as I know, there isn't any news at present. However, I'll ask flacoste_lunch for a status update.
<mrevell> thanks salgado
<mrevell> alex_muntada: I'll then post the status update to launchpad-users mailing list.
<alex_muntada> mrevell: okay, thanks
<mrevell> Unless any other LP devs can help alex_muntada, I'll move onto the next question.
<salgado> alex_muntada, basically, the rationale for always adding English to one's preferred language is that if they can use launchpad they know how to read english at least
<alex_muntada> salgado: sure, but the amount of English support tickets is much more bigger than in other languages
<alex_muntada> that makes support tracker not so friendly if you plan to use it for your language only
<salgado> hmmm
<salgado> I thought the use case was about people not speaking english
<alex_muntada> i mean, there's even no way to filter by language
<mpt> So you might be willing to sign up as a support contact for Ubuntu, but only if you'll receive only the questions in X language, not be swamped by the English ones?
<alex_muntada> mpt: right
<salgado> so, how about having a way for users to specify the languages in which they want the notifications?
<alex_muntada> but having a way to search for language specific tickets is needed too
<salgado> we have that already, don't we?
<alex_muntada> salgado: having a language for notifications would do, indeed
<alex_muntada> let me try again to find by language, but iirc there wasn't a way to do it
<salgado> no, there isn't 
<salgado> you can only search questions across all of your preferred languages or across all languages
<alex_muntada> and preferred languages does include English always
<alex_muntada> imho, it shouldn't
<mpt> That's a good point
<alex_muntada> my rationale is...
<mpt> English never shows up as being a preferred language on your Preferred language page
<alex_muntada> if no preferred language is defined, then use English; otherwise use strictly preferred languages
<mpt> but I guess it is underneath
<salgado> mpt, right, it's added implicitly
<alex_muntada> and that's the problem
* alex_muntada unsubscribed from support contact for this reason :'(
<salgado> istm that providing an option for people to choose the languages in which they want to receive notification doesn't make sense
<alex_muntada> salgado: yeah, it doesn't solve the problem in the web ui
<salgado> maybe the right thing would be to not implicitly add English, but that's something that requires more discussion
<mrevell> salgado: Perhaps I should raise this in tomorrow's LP devs meeting?
<mpt> salgado, it's an easy way to subdivide the questions
<alex_muntada> salgado: what's the problem about not adding English implicitly? just curious...
<mpt> In the future perhaps there will be so many questions asked about Ubuntu that we have to subdivide them anyway, lest nobody at all want to be a support contact
<salgado> mrevell, yeah, at least then we can schedule some time with the relevant developers to discuss it
<mrevell> Thanks mpt and salgado for your discussion of the question and alex_muntada for raising it. I'll mention this in tomorrow's Launchpad developers meeting, which you're welcome to attend, at 14:00 in this channel.
<salgado> alex_muntada, it won't be a trivial change and there are lots of things we'll need to reconsider
<salgado> alex_muntada, the fact that we add English always makes a lot of other things easier, IIRC
<alex_muntada> 14:00 utc, i guess
<mrevell> Next question is our last and is also from alex_muntada
<mrevell> alex_muntada: Apologies, yes
<alex_muntada> i'll try to be here
<salgado> (that's one of the reasons why we did it)
<mrevell> How to get removed from "also notified" list in launchpad-answers after unsubscribing as a support contact? (AlexMuntada)
<alex_muntada> here's the explaination about my question: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2007-March/001259.html
<salgado> alex_muntada, you mention bug 52671 which is already fixed, no?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52671 in launchpad-answers "Support contact implementation shortcomings" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52671 - Assigned to Francis J. Lacoste (flacoste)
<mrevell> alex_muntada: As flacoste_lunch is still at lunch, this another one that we'll have to raise on launchpad-users mailing list.
<mpt> salgado, I think the problem is from questions asked before 52671 was fixed
<matsubara> I chatted with flacoste about that bug today
<salgado> right
<matsubara> he said it's possible to cook up a SQL that clean up those
<alex_muntada> mpt: right
<matsubara> but if the user isn't a support contact anymore, it's not possible to know if he was subscribed before the bug was fixed.
<mpt> right
<alex_muntada> matsubara: there's a difference between being subscribed and on the "also notify" list
<mpt> alex_muntada, so probably the best thing to do is to make a support request :-) asking to be removed from the subscriber list
<mpt> since it's probably a problem that applies only to you and maybe a couple of others
<matsubara> alex_muntada: do you have an example support request where that happened?
<alex_muntada> the problem isn't being subscribed, i tried to subscribe and i was removed from "also notify", but when i tried to unsubscribed, then i ended up again in "also notify"
<alex_muntada> matsubara: https://beta.launchpad.net/launchpad-answers/+bug/52671
<matsubara> also it's likely that those support requests are old ones which have low activity, so perhaps it's better to just unsubscribe on a person by person basis.
* matsubara checks
<mpt> alex_muntada, there are no links to support requests in that bug reportt
<alex_muntada> mpt: the problem is that i don't know how many tickets i'm in "also notify" and opening a support request for each of them is too much work
<alex_muntada> mpt: sorry, my error
<mpt> alex_muntada, if you don't want to be subscribed to any at all, it would probably be fairly easy to tell the DB to unsubscribe you from all of them
<alex_muntada> https://answers.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/4309 will do
<mpt> or otherwise, to unsubscribe from all that were created before a particular date
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94495 in rosetta "Require confirmation when translation is (accidentally?) identical to original string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94495
<alex_muntada> mpt: just don't want to be on any of the "also notify" in answers.launchpad.net, i'm subscribed explicitly to some tickets and i'd like to keep them
<alex_muntada> mpt: do you want me to make a support request explaining that? i'm afraid that other people like Melvyn Murphy are also affected by this
<matsubara> alex_muntada: you're subscribed to that specific support request because you're a support contact for launchpad
<mpt> alex_muntada, I think that would be best. Maybe ask Melvyn to submit one too.
<mrevell> alex_muntada: thanks for your questions and thanks to mpt, matsubara and salgado for your discussion. I'd like to move on to see if there are any other user questions from people who didn't add them to the agenda.
<alex_muntada> matsubara: because i was in the past, i'm not anymore afaik
<matsubara> alex_muntada: you still are in the list: https://answers.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad/+tickets
* Adri2000 has a question
<mpt> oh!
<mpt> Then disregard my suggestion, alex_muntada should just unsubscribe :-)
<mrevell> Adri2000: please go ahead!
<Adri2000> or rather a suggestion, why not linkify "debian bug #nnnn" on malone, like "bug #nnnn" links to the corresponding malone bug
<mpt> Adri2000, because nobody has got around to implementing it yet -- it's something that's been suggested before, iirc
<mpt> one moment, I'll find the bug report
<alex_muntada> matsubara: oh! i see the difference... i unsubscribed from ubuntu and forgot about launchpad... thanks for pointing that to me :)
<mpt> Adri2000, it's bug 67145
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67145 in malone "Linkify Debian bug numbers in comments correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67145
<matsubara> alex_muntada: you're welcome.
<mrevell> Adri2000: Anything else?
<Adri2000> mpt: ok, already known, is that easy enough to fix?
<mpt> That seems like a fix-it-friday bug, yes
<Adri2000> great :)
<Adri2000> thanks
<mrevell> Rinchen: Got a FiF bug here for you - 67145 :)
* Rinchen smiles.
<mrevell> Okay, thanks guys. Any other user questions?
<mrevell> 5
<mrevell> 4
<mrevell> 3
<mrevell> 2
<mrevell> 1
<Kmos> mrevell: and mine? =)
<Kmos> hehe
<alex_muntada> for the record, removing myself as a contact from launchpad got me out of "also notify" too :)
<mpt> hooray
<mrevell> Ah, a last minute one from Kmos: I like to see bug 91988 fixed.. it's not so hard to do it, and maybe it will speed up translation page, because will be less languages on the select box"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91988 in rosetta "Make suggestions from should use prefered user settings" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91988
<mrevell> alex_muntada: good to hear!
<alex_muntada> thank you guys
<mrevell> carlos: Can you help with bug 91988?
<mrevell> Kmos: As we're coming to the end of the hour, I think we should move that question to the launchpad-users mailing list. Are you signed-up?
<Kmos> mrevell: yes
<mrevell> Thank you everybody for your participation!
<mrevell> I'd like to set the time for the next meeting.
<mrevell> We've had meetings at 09:00 UTC and 17:00 UTC, previously.
<Kmos> maybe 17:00 it's the better one for everyone
<mrevell> Kmos: Not for people in Australia :)
<Kmos> hehe
<mrevell> let's go for 09:00 again next week.
<alex_muntada> fair enough
<mrevell> Next meeting 2007-03-28 09:00 UTC
<mrevell> Thanks all.
<mrevell> Meeting ends!
* ..[topic/#launchpad:Kmos] : Launchpad users and developers | Next user meeting: Wed 28 March 2007, 0900UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 22 Mar 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Kmos> :)
<mrevell> thanks kmos :)
<Kmos> u're welcome!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94507 in malone "Have /bugs/NNNN/+text include number of duplicates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94507
<LaserJock> darn it, missed another Launchpad Userse meeting
<kiko> that alarm clock is going out of style
<LaserJock> well, I had a late night and so a late start so it all happened on the way into work
<LaserJock> and since I really really should IRC while I drive ...
<LaserJock> *shouldn't
<LaserJock> ;-)
<ddaa> tsk
<ddaa> real men twitter while driving
<AlexExtreme> Is a launchpad admin there? I've hit a little problem :)
<ddaa> kiko: ^
<kiko> oi
<kiko> what what
<LaserJock> ddaa: are you the LP traffic controller? :-)
<ddaa> apparently :)
<ddaa> I should probably redirect everything to mrevell
<AlexExtreme> Ah nvm, I managed to fix my problem
<G0SUB> mrevell
<kiko> GOTO 1
<SteveA> PLEASE COME FROM 100
<slipttees> ola pessoal
<slipttees> algum brasileiro
<kiko> idioma errado
<slipttees> sorry
<slipttees> :)
<kiko> :)
<slipttees> launchpad-br
<slipttees> ?
<kiko> nope. #launchpad. :)
<slipttees> someone brazilian guys
<slipttees> :)
<kiko> why don't you ask what you want to ask? :)
<slipttees> abou rosetta
<slipttees> about
<kiko> okay
<slipttees> rosetta is free software
<slipttees> ?
<slipttees> kiko, ?
<slipttees> im need roseta source code for using on facul
<kiko> it's a web service. I'm not sure that matters though :)
<slipttees> :(
<slipttees> ok ok sorry
<AlinuxOS> hello I'm working on debian-installer translation right now...of course with rosetta, but in head line I have this message: "There are 6 errors in the translations you provided. Please correct them before continuing."
<AlinuxOS> how can I correct them ?
<kiko> AlinuxOS, hopefully the translations with errors are highlighted in the form?
<AlinuxOS> kiko, no...
<AlinuxOS> highlighted with some color ?
<kiko> hmmm, yeah
<AlinuxOS> red ?
<AlinuxOS> or something other ?
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> carlos, danilos?
<AlinuxOS> kiko, no nothing.
<carlos> AlinuxOS: hi
<AlinuxOS> carlos, Holla!
<AlinuxOS> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer/ka/+translate?field.alternative_language=ru&show=need_review&start=50
<carlos> AlinuxOS: the errors are not highlighted directly, but you should get a concrete error message near the english strings
<AlinuxOS> I'm here now
<AlinuxOS> one finished translation how can I visualise only erroneous strings ?
<AlinuxOS> ones finished...
<carlos> well, when we show the 'there are errors' means that we didn't save it
<carlos> we render again the messages with errrors, with the concrete problem we found so you can fix it before continuing
<carlos> if you don't fix it and click on Save & Continue, your translation is lost
<kiko> carlos, but he's saying that no strings are highlighted
<AlinuxOS> kiko, exaclty I don't see anything...
<AlinuxOS> sincerely ... :(
<carlos> AlinuxOS: could you try it again to get the error message and take a screenshot?
<AlinuxOS> carlos, I have 78 strings to do...
<AlinuxOS> I don't want to lost allredy done translations :)
<carlos> you don't lose anything
<carlos> try translating those 78 strings
<carlos> if we don't show any error message on the top part of the form, those will be saved
<carlos> if we show it, you take a screenshot so I can figure what's going on
<carlos> in worse case, you will get 10 messages with errors
<carlos> if there is an error in the form, the others without error will be saved anyway
<AlinuxOS> carlos, ok.
<carlos> you will need several screenshots to capture the whole form content
<LaserJock> carlos: quick question about translation for the doc team
<carlos> LaserJock: sure
<LaserJock> does Rosetta just pick up any .pot that's in the ubuntu-docs package?
<LaserJock> also we just introduced an edubuntu-docs package into Main, does that need anything special done?
<carlos> LaserJock: I need to approve the new .pot files
<carlos> well, either danilo or I
<LaserJock> ok
<carlos> LaserJock: I will take care of it
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if we even have pot files yet
<carlos> when did you upload the package?
<LaserJock> it's been in Main since the 12th
<carlos> I don't see any .po or .pot file for edubuntu-docs
<LaserJock> I don't see any .pots in the svn
<LaserJock> I don't think we generated any yet
<LaserJock> but that's fairly straightforward to do
<LaserJock> what I'm trying to figure out is I've got a .desktop in there that I want to get translated too
<LaserJock> but I'm not really sure how to make a .pot for it
<LaserJock> it's too bad my en_GB -> en_US translation career never took off, I'd like to figure this stuff out better
<LaserJock> ;-)
<carlos> LaserJock: take a look to intltool 
<carlos> it has a README that explains how to prepare .desktop files to be translated using .po files
<LaserJock> carlos: oh, very cool
<LaserJock> this might take some work :/
<LaserJock> we don't really use the makefiles and have no po/
<SynrG> re
<SynrG> LaserJock: heya
<LaserJock> SynrG: geeze, what are you doing in here? :-)
<SynrG> asking a few questions about how rosetta stuff flows back to tuxpaint, which i maintain in debian
<LaserJock> ah, excellent
<SynrG> also i was discussing with carlos earlier how tuxpaint might be better structured
<LaserJock> do you maintain all ot tux* or just tuxpaint?
<SynrG> but i don't see any easy way
<SynrG> just tuxpaint
<SynrG> but i hang out with the other tux4kids devs on #tux4kids
<carlos> SynrG: I'm a bit busy to continue with that discussion but I will download the package tomorrow and see whether I could give you the best solution from my point of view....
<SynrG> carlos: thanks
<Trickser> hi, i think that the  acroread 7.0.9-0.0.ubuntu0.6.10 (source) package in Kubuntu is bad packaged, because when i load it, it claims to be version 7.0.8
<crimsun> Trickser: incorrect, that's an upstream problem.
<Trickser> crimsun: what does it mean?
<crimsun> we've verified numerous times that it is in fact 7.0.9; upstream simply didn't change the splash.
<Fujitsu> Trickser: It means that it's Adobe's problem, so we can't fix it.
<Trickser> oh, ok
<Trickser> thx
<kiko> it means SEP field!
<Fujitsu> kiko: Fortunately.
<Fujitsu> And it's not even in multiverse any more, so it's entirely SEP.
<LaserJock> carlos: is there a way to do the .pots by hand or just upload the .desktop to Rosetta?
<SynrG> if it were SEP, we wouldn't be able to see it
<kiko> SynrG you have bionic eyes I swear
<Fujitsu> SynrG: Ssh.
<carlos> LaserJock: we don't support import .desktop files directly
<carlos> LaserJock: about doing the .pots by hand, I guess you could do it, yes
<carlos> intltool is just a way to do it automatically
<LaserJock> carlos: sure, I just have like 2 short lines that will never change
<LaserJock> and actually all it is is s/Ubuntu/Edubuntu/ in 2 places
<kiko> hot and juicy permaslugs from sambauers. Fixes #619
<carlos> LaserJock: as far as I know, ubuntu-docs doesn't have any .desktop file to translate
<LaserJock> carlos: no, it doesn't, but I'm putting one in edubuntu-docs
<LaserJock> they put the ubuntu one in the gnome-panel package
<LaserJock> perhaps partly because of this sort of issue
<carlos> I see
<carlos> LaserJock: well, in that case you could get that .pot and .desktop files and change the string
<LaserJock> carlos: is that possible?
<LaserJock> I'm not sure where to find the .pots
<carlos> yeah, it smells like an ugly hack
<carlos> but that will work
<carlos> LaserJock: GNOME generates it on build time
<carlos> LaserJock: but usually, you can get it executing 'intltool-update -P' inside the po/ directory
<LaserJock> ah
<carlos> LaserJock: you will get more messages than the ones you are interested
<carlos> so just remove everything except for the first one, the header, and the ones that appear inside the .desktop file you are interested on
<AlinuxOS> carlos, what about OO.org menu localised translation ?
<AlinuxOS> which module should I translate ?
<carlos> AlinuxOS: openoffice.org
<carlos> there is a ooo-build template with those entries
<AlinuxOS> I hope it's separated, cause searching them in entire module is quite difficult.
<carlos> not really
<carlos> look for .desktop
<carlos> every message has a reference to the file from where it comes from
<LaserJock> carlos: worked wonderfully
<LaserJock> carlos: it doesn't matter what the file name of the .pot is does it?
<carlos> well, to use the translations, you need to specify a translation domain that, usually, is the filename except for the '.pot' part
<carlos> the translation domain is specified in the .desktop file
<LaserJock> ok, so edubuntu-about.desktop.pot is ok?
<carlos> sure
<carlos> the only requirement is that it's specific enough to prevent any collision with other packages
<carlos> and that one looks like it's quite specific
<LaserJock> and then will we get the translations back when we get the translations for the other .pots in edubuntu-docs?
<AlinuxOS> carlos, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+lang/ka I've finished debian-installer and no error messages :)
<AlinuxOS> should I download a .po file correct test and then update to rosetta ?
<carlos> AlinuxOS: well, if there is no message error and no messages untranslated or with needs review status, everything went well...
<AlinuxOS> carlos, ok
<carlos> AlinuxOS: if you find it again, please, tell us with a screenshot of the concrete error so we can debug it better
<carlos> LaserJock: well, if you are not going to use intltool, I guess is ok to just use language pack infrastructure to get those translations
<carlos> LaserJock: so you only need to have the .pot file
<AlinuxOS> and If I change something for example in downloaded .po file of debian-installer and then update it. what happens ? which string is considered more-less important ? my offline change or on-line string ?
<LaserJock> carlos: I'm sorry to be a pain. Where would the .desktop end up in the if I use the language pack infrastructure?
<carlos> the .desktop should be installed with your edubuntu-docs package
<carlos> Inside /usr/share/applications
<carlos> LaserJock: GNOME and KDE will care to lookup translations directly from language packs
<LaserJock> ok, so do I install the untranslated version?
<LaserJock> and have the .pot in the source package
<carlos> right
<carlos> that way, Rosetta will add that template to be translated
<carlos> and next language pack will include translations that will be used automatically 
<LaserJock> ok, so how do I make sure that they two get connected
<LaserJock> as in, that when the .desktop is installed it will know where to get the translations
<LaserJock> so I need something in the .pot for that?
<AlinuxOS> carlos, ?
<carlos> LaserJock: nothing should be done in the .pot file
<carlos> LaserJock: you need to add something like this to the .desktop file:
<carlos> X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=gedit
<LaserJock> ahhh
<carlos> changing gedit with the .pot filename (without the .pot file)
<LaserJock> awesome
<carlos> AlinuxOS: sorry, I didn't see your question
<carlos> AlinuxOS: if you get a .po file from Rosetta
<carlos> and change it
<carlos> and the upload it into the system
<AlinuxOS> aha
<carlos> that change will modify what we have in Rosetta
<carlos> there is an exception to that
<carlos> when someone (or even you) modify that same string in Rosetta *after* you got that .po file
<carlos> in that case, you will get a conflict error with a link to solve it
<AlinuxOS> ah ok...
<AlinuxOS> and in case I see that some gnome modules are not imported and I've done translation in upstream project
<AlinuxOS> can I upload upstream .po file ?
<AlinuxOS> carlos, ?
<carlos> sure
<AlinuxOS> ah great
<AlinuxOS> but I should use another upload form ?
<AlinuxOS> there are two
<carlos> which ones are you talking about?
<AlinuxOS> oops I can't connect with launchpad
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> same thing here..
<LaserJock> yep, me too
<LaserJock> who killed launchpad? :-)
<AlinuxOS> ooops
<AlinuxOS> LaserJock, not me!!
<AlinuxOS> I'm guilty!
<AlinuxOS> :)
<Fujitsu> The DC does seem to be having its fair share of issues at the moment.
<carlos> right www.ubuntu.com is also down
<LaserJock> wiki.ubuntu.com appears to be down as well
<LaserJock> well, I guess that's a sign I should be doing RL work ;-)
<carlos> AlinuxOS: I'm leaving now to sleep, could you ping me tomorrow to finish this conversation once launchpad is back?
<AlinuxOS> carlos, yes of course 
<AlinuxOS> carlos, thank you a lot!
<carlos> you are welcome
<carlos> good night!!
<LaserJock> carlos: thanks for the help and good night
<mthaddon> should be back now - let me know if you still can't get to it
<Fujitsu> All looks fine, mthaddon.
<mthaddon> cool
#launchpad 2007-03-22
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94611 in launchpad "sprint regsitration error on entering dates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94618 in malone "Tag listings are getting out of control (non-scalable)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94618
<beuno> hello, I want to host a bzr repo in launchpad for my LoCos website, and I'm not too sure how...
<spiv> beuno: have you seen the "Hosted branches" section of https://code.launchpad.net/ ?
<beuno> spiv: nope, checking it out now, thanks
<spiv> See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bzr#head-fd40db97c8b35fa189a0e2e3f6c79a2322637426
<beuno> spiv: so just a simple push does it?
<thumper> beuno: providing you have your public ssh key registered with launchpad
<beuno> thumper: do I have to register a "product" too?
<thumper> beuno: if it is a new product, then yes
<thumper> beuno: or if it isn't really a product
<thumper> you can put it under +junk
<thumper> which is a person branch not attached to a product
<thumper> s/person/personal/
<beuno> hmmm, a product requieres a "project"
<thumper> beuno: no a project is optional for a product
<beuno> aaah, great, thanks
<beuno> it says it right there, it's just very *grey*  :p
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94629 in malone "Javascript column sorting utterly broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94644 in launchpad "[beta]  Impossible to find way to approve members from main page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94644
<beuno> is it possible launchpad has a delay in showing newly uploaded branches?
<radix> it is in fact true
<radix> it should be very small, like a few minutes
<beuno> that explains a lot
<beuno> radix: is there a reason for that?
<radix> beuno: porn
<radix> beuno: the bzr branches are mirrored in a process that doesn't allow just arbitrary filed to be copied over; only bzr branches
<radix> s/filed/files/
<jml> it should be < 2minutes
<beuno> it seems it's been 15 or so now
<beuno> https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~uluga/ubuntu-ar-website/branch
<radix> then there may be another problem.
<radix> jml: hooray
<jml> beuno: I see a branch with one revision
<beuno> jml: yes, but, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uluga/ubuntu-ar-website/branch/
<beuno> is empty
<radix> empty?
<radix> you mean, you don't see anything with your browser? :)
<beuno> no it isn't  :(
<beuno> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uluga/ubuntu-ar-website/branch/.bzr/ is fine
<beuno> heh
<radix> yes :-)
<beuno> now, if someone does a pull from that, we will only get the .bzr dir?
<radix> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uluga/ubuntu-ar-website/branch/ is a bzr branch
<radix> they can pull it and they will get a branch
<beuno> so they'd have to do a checkout to get all the files?
<jml> beuno: correct.
<beuno> :D
<radix> they would have to do a branch or a checkout or whatever
<beuno> I'm getting the hang of this
<lifeless> codebrowse!
<radix> lifeless: hooraaay
<jml> lifeless: doesn't quite work for me
<radix> lifeless: I noticed that that's accessible now, really exciting
<radix> (although maybe only on beta?)
<jml> radix: only on beta. 
<jml> radix: there are still a few teething problems.
<lifeless> only _via_ beta
<radix> right :)
<radix> hooray obscurity
<jml> lifeless: accurate prepositions are from the weak
<radix> let's get rid of prepositions and replace them with keyword arguments to verbs
<radix> and make verbs more like functions, of course
<jml> err... 'for the weak'
<radix> heh
<jamesh> function your verbs?
<beuno> I don't quite understand the difference between a branch and a repository
<lifeless> pointer and content
<beuno> I use bzr at work, and everyone has a "repository" and we pull and push around
<lifeless> its slang, its good enough, but really you are pushing and pulling from branches.
<beuno> but when I pull from a repo, I get all the files, not the .bzr
<beuno> that's the part I'm missing  :D
<radix> beuno: you *also* have a .bzr. branch and repository bookkeeping data is always stored inside a .bzr.
<jml> beuno: there are actually _three_ things: branch, repository and working tree.
<jml> (bzr experts will correct me if I'm wrong, I hope)
<beuno> is there anywhere you can point me that explains the differences?
<lifeless> http://bazaar-vcs.org/Classes
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<beuno> and the working tree will only be on the users side
<lifeless> right
<jml> and presumably on codebrowse.
<beuno> can you generate a working tree from a repo+branch pulled from launchpad?
<lifeless> jml: no working tree there
<jml> lifeless: oh
<jml> beuno: sure.
<beuno> and what magic speel would that be with jml?
<lifeless> beuno: trivially, in fact doing 'bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad...' will give you a tree + branch + repo by default
<beuno> spell
<beuno> huh, so users should use branch instead of checkout?
<lifeless> not at all
<lifeless> checkout also gives you a tree, local branch and repo
* beuno stares
<lifeless> but the local branch is configured to maintain synchronisation with the launchpad branch
<lifeless> the branch command is used to make a new 'line of development'
<beuno> ah, yes, I've noticed whe doing a checkout, commits push the changes
<lifeless> the checkout command is used to make a new tree to work on an existing 'line of development'
<beuno> once I pull a branch, I can modify it, and push it back, right?
<beuno> feel free to ignore me when I've taken up too much of your time  :D
<lifeless> sure you can
<lifeless> theres another channel btw, #bzr, which is full of bzr experts :)
<beuno> I'll move it there, just one last question
<beuno> is there some place where this is documented?
<beuno> I mean as in "launchpad" orientated way
<lifeless> well
<beuno> I understand bzr is well documented
<lifeless> I dont know what you mean, using launchpad in this context is no different than bzr without it
<beuno> because maybe I should take advantage of my learning curve and cook up a "how to" on the wiki
<beuno> well, a bit more straight forward, like "I want to use Launchpad to host my project, how can I do that?"
<lifeless> I think that is, yes.
<lifeless> but I'm not sure
<jml> beuno: there's some documentation available on code.beta.launchpad.net
<jml> beuno: I'd be interested to know if that would have answered some of your questions.
<beuno> jml, I get:  Page not found
<beuno> Theres no page with this address in Launchpad. 
<beuno> for: https://code.beta.launchpad.net/+tour
<jml> beuno: yeah, that's not good. 
<jml> beuno: but I meant the help bar on the left-hand side.
<beuno> aaaah, didn't even click it since it's empty *almost* everywhere else
<beuno> jml: that's basically what's in: https://code.launchpad.net/    right?
<beuno> because I started there
<beuno> so I guess that would be a "no"
<beuno> I was thinking of a more specific aproach
<jml> beuno: I don't know, actually.
<jml> (whether it's the same)
<beuno> for example, I had to create a project first, which wasn't entirely clear
<beuno> and then it doesn't explain *how* each user should get the information to work with, which is what brought on all the "checkout, pull or branch" questions
<beuno> when I wanted another user to do changes  :D
<lifeless> theres stuff on help.lp too rught ?
<jml> lifeless: I had a quick look. All I found was this: https://help.launchpad.net/BazaarLinks
<jml> there's also a WIP tutorial.
<beuno> I had something in mind that would include how to install bzr and tacle stuff like "install python-paramiko"
<beuno> very very very basic
<beuno> I'm not pushing more work on to you guys, I'm basically volunteering to try and get such a thing together
<jml> beuno: I reckon that would be helpful.
<jml> beuno: In any case, I've just filed a bug on launchpad so this doesn't get lost.
<beuno> even better, bug#?
<jml> beuno: bug 94653
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94653 in launchpad-bazaar ""Help" could be better oriented to newcomers to Launchpad and Bazaar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94653
<beuno> I can setup a page on the wiki and add a comment on the bug so everyone can pitch in
<jml> beuno: thanks.
<beuno> well, you've been holding my hand through the whole process for the last hour, it's the least I can do
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94653 in launchpad-bazaar ""Help" could be better oriented to newcomers to Launchpad and Bazaar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94653
<beuno> jml, this is what I had in mind roughly:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Launchpad/BzrHowto
<beuno> obviously it need cleaning up and a lot more information, but I wanted to lay the steps I had to go through down while they where still fresh
<jml> *nod*
<jml> beuno: I'm surprised you had to install paramiko
<beuno> I didn't, the user I wanted to do work on the branch did
<jml> beuno: ok, I'm surprised that *they* had to install paramiko :)
<beuno> really?  I've had to install it in every pc I wanted to use bzr with
<Fujitsu> The Ubuntu package depends on it, at least.
<beuno> for edgy?
<spiv> Older bzr packages used to merely suggest it, iirc, so maybe that's why there's some confusion.
<jml> ahh
<beuno> there ya go
<jml> beuno: it might be worth noting which version you are using on your wiki page then :)
<beuno> I'm on Feisty, but don't forget that it hasn't been released  :D
<beuno> jml: I'll add it as "if your using edgy or older, you might need this"
<spiv> According to Launchpad, the bzr package in edgy also depends on paramiko, not suggests.
<Fujitsu> Edgy's version depends on it.
<Fujitsu> Both LP and apt-cache on another machine show that.
<beuno> :/  I'm not sure then, I'll give it a try at one of the PCs in the office that hasn't had bzr installed yet
<beuno> the document is a *very* rough draft, I'll put some more work into it, and then I'm sure bzr and launchpad folks will have lots of things to change around
<beuno> but for example, now, I can just send this out when I want someone to create or use a specific branch   :D
<spiv> beuno: You don't cover adding SSH keys to launchpad.
<beuno> I might have been avoiding that
<spiv> beuno: I think maybe your howto could be added as "Quick start" to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bzr?
<spiv> There's a fair bit of overlap, your doc has the advantage of being much pithier, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bzr is a little more comprehensive.
<beuno> spiv: absolutely, although I would like there to be a launchpad specific, so users don't have to try and wrap there head around *how* that applies to launchpad
<spiv> I like the idea of having doc which starts by demonstrating how to use it, like yours basically does, rather than making you wade through pages and pages exposition before they can get started.
<beuno> great, because I would loved having one!
<spiv> The https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bzr page is almost entirely Launchpad specific already.
<beuno> should it be?
<beuno> spiv: that document has actually very useful bits
<spiv> The author of the Bzr page didn't state their exact purpose, so I can't answer "should it be" very easily.
<spiv> And the title/url of the page doesn't give much hint either.
<spiv> I'd be tempted to combine the two pages, starting with your content as a quick start, and make Bzr redirect to Launchpad/BzrHowto
<spiv> I'm not a regular wiki.ubuntu.com contributor, so maybe there are some policies that should be taken into account that I don't know about.
<beuno> well, logic would indicate that /Bzr should be bzr specific
<spiv> Well, I don't know what a /Bzr page should be other than a brief description and a link to bazaar-vcs.org
<spiv> But I tend to have more strict tastes about wiki naming that the average wiki editor, I think :)
<spiv> Actually,
<spiv> The right place for these sorts of howtos in help.launchpad.net
<beuno> yes, that was what I had in mind
<beuno> I used the wiki because it's what I had handy and am used to
<spiv> And where wiki.ubuntu.com is explain how to use bzr & launchpad to work on ubuntu stuff, it should link to the howtos on help.launchpad.net and maybe give some further examples with ubuntu-specific branches and whatnot.
* spiv nods
<spiv> beuno: Anyway, thanks for working on those docs.
<beuno> np, glad to
<beuno> I think it should also be linked or placed in: https://code.launchpad.net/
<spiv> beuno: If you move them, could you send me an email (andrew at canonical.com) so I know where to find them?  I think they'll be handy for helping answer questions that pop up on this channel :)
<beuno> or/and the help on beta
<spiv> beuno: Agreed.  File a bug?
<beuno> sure, I'll file it now
<spiv> beuno: Thanks!
* spiv -> shops
<beuno> do you want me to leave it on the wiki or move it to help.ubunto (can I?)
<spiv> beuno: You should be able to edit help.launchpad.net, I think.
<beuno> spiv: great, I'll try and move it there, if succesful, I'll email you the new addy
<beuno> that's it for me for today, night everyone
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<LaserJock> hi mpt 
<Fujitsu> Hm:
<Fujitsu> `You have been subscribed to a public bug:'
<Fujitsu> Better than `A new bug has been reported' or similar... But I was assigned, not subscribed. I don't get said message on subscription.
<mpt> Fujitsu, did you get that notification from production, or beta?
<mpt> I was going to say, that sounds like a symptom of bug 3797
<Fujitsu> mpt: An email.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3797 in malone "Bug mails should explain why the person is getting emailed." [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3797 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<mpt> Fujitsu, yes, I know it was an e-mail message, that's not what I'm asking :-)
<Fujitsu> As in, which was the action performed on?
<mpt> ... but then I just saw that 3797 is apparently fixed
<Fujitsu> Beta.
<mpt> yes
<mpt> darn
<Fujitsu> I think there's another one about it saying a new bug had been reported.
<Fujitsu> So it's probably not 3797.
<LaserJock> well, 3797 isn't fixed is it?
<LaserJock> I didn't think kiko had the changes to Beta yet
<mpt> I'm looking at the changelog :-)
<mpt> landed about 9.5 hours ago, I don't know whether that means it's on beta yet
<mpt> but if that style of notification is one you'd never seen before, probably that means it is
<jamesh> mpt: the bug mailer would be running from the production/1.80 branch
<jamesh> mpt: so even if it had been fixed on head, you wouldn't see the difference
<mpt> ok, thanks
<mpt> so Fujitsu, hopefully kiko has fixed that problem :-)
<Fujitsu> OK, thanks.
<carlos_> morning
<BjornT> mpt, Fujitsu: kiko's patch also included a fix for bug 54046, which is about the kind of e-mail Fujitsu got.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54046 in update-manager "View moved when selecting repository" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54046 - Assigned to Michael Vogt (mvo)
<BjornT> those e-mails are sent from the beta servers, not from the production/1.80 branch.
<BjornT> oh, not that bug..
<BjornT> bug 51046
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51046 in malone "The newbug-style email a new bug contact receives on product/package reassignment is confusing" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51046 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<lifeless> jml: https://blueprints.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/productbased-branch-namespace
<mpt> BjornT, ah, I thought those notifications always started with "Public/Private bug reported:"
<mpt> BjornT, thanks for fixing bug 84847, it looks much better now :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84847 in malone "Application tabs missing on many bug report subsidiary pages" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84847 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<BjornT> mpt: they did, yes, but it's quite confusing to get such an e-mail just because you've become a subscriber of the bug.
<mpt> BjornT, I know, today I got a message purportedly from Brad Bollenbach, and I thought "whoa" :-)
<BjornT> yeah, i've also experienced that a few times :) using the bug reporter as the From address is probably not a good idea.
<mdke> carlos: thanks for everything on the docs stuff
<carlos> mdke: you are welcome
<carlos> right now all templates and translations should be in place
<carlos> mdke: and ubuntu-doc team is the owner of all those templates, so you should be able to upload updates directly using the web forms
<mdke> carlos: fantasticf
<mdke> -f
<mpt> Good morning matsubara 
<mpt> and salgado 
<salgado> hey mpt!
<matsubara> hello mpt, morning!
<Hobbsee> 1400 utc.....that's 2 hours away, right?
<Hobbsee> hi stub 
<popey> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> popey: cool
<Hobbsee> hrm.  *has reason to believe that the @ubuntu.com and @kubuntu.org redirects are stuffed again*
<popey> yes
<popey> relaying denied
<Hobbsee> dunno about  that - but they're certainly not refresing recently, to point to the new primary email in LP
<popey> should they automatically?
<Hobbsee> yes
<popey> i never realised there even was @kubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> they're supposed to sync across every once in a while
<Hobbsee> it's kubuntu.org
<popey>   alanpope@kubuntu.com
<popey>     SMTP error from remote mailer after RCPT TO:<alanpope@kubuntu.com>:
<popey>     host fiordland.ubuntu.com [82.211.81.145] : 554 <alanpope@kubuntu.com>:
<popey>     Relay access denied
<popey> thats what I got
<Hobbsee> it's kubuntu.org
<popey> doh
<popey> :)
<popey> ahh, different error :)
* Hobbsee might poke mrevell about it, as he was going through it last time this happened
<Hobbsee> and then i'll leave the redirect alone, dammit!
<mrevell> Hobbsee: hmph?
* mrevell reads up
<popey>     SMTP error from remote mailer after RCPT TO:<alanpope@kubuntu.org>:
<popey>     host fiordland.ubuntu.com [82.211.81.145] : 550 <alanpope@kubuntu.org>:
<popey>     Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
<popey> that mrevell 
<lifeless> is what ?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: i changed my primary address in LP a couple of weeks ago, and the @ubuntu.com + @kubuntu.org addresses *still* havent redirected
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Have you raised a support ticket in the Answer Tracker?
<cprov> good morning, guys.
<mrevell> morning cprov
<Hobbsee> mrevell: not yet.  havent had time.  wasnt sure if that was the right way to go
<Hobbsee> mrevell: it also appears to be forwarding at least some mail to an old address that was primary on LP...
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I think that will be the best way to notify the team that you have a problem.
<Hobbsee> cool, ok
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Sorry you're having problems again :(
<Hobbsee> yeah, me too :(
<mrevell> popey: You're having trouble too?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: it was a stupid error, really.
<popey> mrevell: yes, but tbh i have never used my @kubuntu.org address, was just testing for Hobbsee 
<mrevell> popey: ah right
<mrevell> popey: If it's a problem, then I'd suggest a support ticket too.
<popey> well first I should find out if this *should* work?
<Hobbsee> do the non-kubuntu members even get a kubuntu email address?
* Hobbsee wonders how to actually file a ticket.  
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Tbh I don't know. salgado would possibly know
<salgado> how to file a ticket?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: https://answers.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addticket
<Hobbsee> okay, so i found where all the questions are for Launchpad easily enough...but where do i actually file a ticket, instead of answering them????
<mrevell> salgado: Sorry, no. Do Ubuntu members automatically get a kubuntu.org email addr?
<Hobbsee> oh, ask a question
<popey> how would you know mrevell ?
<Hobbsee> missed that when i first looked
<popey> you dont know if i am a kubuntu or ubuntu user do you?
<mrevell> popey: Eh?
<mrevell> popey: member, not user
<popey> so how would you know whether to give me an @ubuntu.com or @kubuntu.org
<mrevell> popey: We know that :)
<popey> yes, I am a member
<Hobbsee> popey: yes.  you being in kubuntu members or nto.
<popey> ahhh
<popey> gotcha
<mrevell> :)
* popey shuts up now
<Hobbsee> and i know, anyawy, as i havent approved you.  *g*
<popey> o_O
* Hobbsee is one of the kubuntu council, see...
* popey bows down before Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> mvwow, so many open tickets...
<Hobbsee> mrevell: wow, so many open tickets...
<popey> Hobbsee: ahhh, my department :)
<Hobbsee> popey: hmm?
* popey spends time answering support tickets
<popey> clearly not enough tho :S
<mrevell> Hobbsee: 15 or so.
<Hobbsee> thought there were more than that - unresovled ones, though
<popey> 271 open ones in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> filed.
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Fujitsu> popey: You're lucky. We have 24000 bugs, remember.
<popey> heh
<Hobbsee> mrevell: can i input early on the "what's the most annoying LP bug this week" if i dont get to stay till the meeting?
<Hobbsee> as much as i'd like to...
<mrevell> Hobbsee: The meeting is next Wednesday at 09:00 UTC. However, I'm always happy to get your feedback, whenever, whether there's a meeting or not :)
<AlinuxOS> hello all, why gnome-orca translation is at first place? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+lang/ka
<Hobbsee> mrevell: https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/89183
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89183 in launchpad "beta URLs don't redirect to production if person is not in beta team" [High,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> oh bugger.  i cant read the difference between developer and user.  i suck.
<AlinuxOS> danilos, hello!
<danilos> AlinuxOS: hi
<carlos> AlinuxOS: because I did a mistake
<carlos> it's fixed now
<carlos> ;-)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: you know, you could poke someone to fix it in that time, and announce the fix at the user meeting... *g*
<AlinuxOS> carlos, :D
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Yeah, the team are aware of that one, and it comes up quite a bit. I'll mention it in today's developer meeting, just to let them know it's a still an issue.
<AlinuxOS> danilos, got 1 minute ?
<danilos> AlinuxOS: sure, go ahead
<Hobbsee> mrevell: cool, thanks.  it keeps getting worse as more people are using the beta
<Hobbsee> obviously
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Yeah. The quick answer is for those people to sign up to the beta too :) In fact, many people are signing up to the beta because they see the beta links and wonder what it's all about.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: true that, but if you're going to do that, may as well get everyone to use the beta
<Hobbsee> mrevell: the most common thing getting said about LP at the moment is about that they've got access denied - they think itj's to all of LP
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Well, there are roughly 280 people using the beta atm and around 90,000 LP users.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Now, that's not good.
<popey> 90000 *active* users?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: We can fix that with a friendlier message .
<mrevell> popey: Well, erm
<popey> heh
<mrevell> popey: I'm not sure how active, but last time I check there were 90,000 people registered. Some of whom will be ShipIt only, etc
<Hobbsee> mrevell: true, but if you're going to go to that effort, you may as well just fix the problem, no?  depending on how hard it is to fix, of course
<popey> i would suspect a lot are shipit only
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Well, you've got it in one there - depends on how hard it is to fix :)
<popey> given how many people I see with zero karma
<mrevell> Hobbsee: It's easy, I imagine, to change the text
<Hobbsee> mrevell: :) true that.
* popey (being a karma whore) looks at these things you see
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Making beta redirect to production would take a little longer
<Hobbsee> popey: yes, but you do support tickets
<Hobbsee> mrevell: indeed.
<mrevell> popey: It would be interesting to have a stat on how many people have a certain level of karma.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: but you have to invest that time eventually.  so it's evil both ways
<mrevell> popey: I wonder, though, what level of karma would be good enough to show someone as active.
<popey> mrevell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors  <-- get them to expand the stats on that page :)
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Well, don't forget that 1.0 will be the default interface eventually.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: as in, the original, or the beta?
<Hobbsee> or 1.0 *is* the beta?
<Fujitsu> 1.0 is approximately beta.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: beta will become the default interface - yeah, the beta is the beta of 1.0
<Fujitsu> beta = 1.0 beta.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<mrevell> sorry for the confusion :)
<Fujitsu> I really don't see why they'd be developing this new interface, only to replace it with the old one. :P
<mrevell> I've got to get back to some other work in a moment, but how are you two finding th ebeta response times atm?
<mrevell> Fujitsu: ha :)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: haha
<oojah> Graphs of karma!
<Hobbsee> um, bit better.  still over 10 seconds most of the time
<Hobbsee> but it's not absolutely unusable
<Hobbsee> like it was before
<Fujitsu> mrevell: They're a little better... But I keep getting random requests returning nothing (not even headers).
<mrevell> popey: what would you like to see, other than your face surrounded by adoring Ubuntu users?
<Fujitsu> The blank responses are a little more frequent tonight.
<popey> lol
<Hobbsee> SteveA: was looking at logs about that, but hasnt gotten back to me yet
<mrevell> Hobbsee: It's an ongoing process. There's a lot of work going on, behind the scenes, to get the response times up.
<SteveA> Hobbsee: hi.  I have some experimental stuff that we can try out on the server, but I'm going to be too busy to spend time on it until Monday.
<popey> mrevell: answers should be a LOT easier to find from the desktop
<Hobbsee> SteveA: that's cool.  status updates are great, btw.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: great :)  i'd figured there was, from lurking in here
<SteveA> which status updates are great?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: remind me to vote on saturday, will you?
<mrevell> popey: You could raise a blueprint :)
<Hobbsee> SteveA: as in, that you're working on it, and that you'd like to test it out in a few days
<SteveA> ah, right
<popey> mrevell: I have "learn how to write specs and blueprints" on my to do list
<SteveA> status update: we're working on it and would like to test some stuff out next week ;-)
* Hobbsee wonders when we vote for the CC, too...
<Hobbsee> SteveA: sounds good to me :P
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Wasn't the CC stuff going to be decided after MTV?
<mrevell> popey: mate, they're really easy.
<mrevell> popey: A man of your stature and knowledge...
<popey> and lack of command of the english language :(
<oojah> popey: Think of the karma it could bring though.
<mrevell> popey: :) But you're Elvis, nothing else necessary.
<popey> mmmmm
<popey> karma
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: dunno.  but i'm *definetly* going to vote for it, with more attention than i do for the state election on saturday
<Fujitsu> oojah: Nothing brings more karma than support requests.
<oojah> Fujitsu: Fair enough.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Your vote might actually make a slight difference to how things go in Ubuntu, whereas in NSW it won't have chance... So that's a good policy.
<mrevell> Right, I've got to shoot off. I'll catch you later.
<popey> ttfn
<Fujitsu> Bye mrevel.
<Fujitsu> +l
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: hehe, true
<Hobbsee> bye mrevell!
<glatzor> hi carlos. could you raise the translation importance of python-apt?
<carlos> glatzor: sure
<glatzor> carlos: we moved some code from software-properties to python-apt.
<glatzor> carlos: it contains e.g. the name of the Ubuntu components that are displayed in software-properties
<glatzor> carlos: thanks a lot
<carlos> should I do it just for Feisty?
<carlos> hmm, there are no translations available... let me check if it's one of the pending templates...
<carlos> ok, I see it as pending to be approved for Feisty
<carlos> glatzor: done, it should appear later today
<carlos> I gave it the same priority as update-manager
<Kmos> http://www.shutdownday.org/
<Kmos> lol
<glatzor> carlos: cool.
* carlos -> lunch
<ddaa> Hello here
<mrevell> hello ddaa
<Kmos> how reverted beta code? now there isn't first, previous, next and last in the bottom of the page
<Kmos> in translation
<glatzor> carlos: gnomebaker is translatable although it is part of universe
<glatzor> https://translations.beta.launchpad.net/gnomebaker/main/+pots/gnomebaker/de/+translate
<carlos> glatzor: that URL is not an Ubuntu one
<glatzor> ah, I see
<glatzor> sorry for bothering you. I am quite in a hurry, but perhaps I should pay more attention :)
<barry> spiv: ping
<carlos> glatzor: np
<shawarma> Wasn't there talk about redirecting non-beta users to the normal lp if they tried to access a beta url?
<Hobbsee> shawarma: i'ts a bug, yes.
<Hobbsee> shawarma: it just ahsnt been fixed yet
<shawarma> Clearly. :-)
<shawarma> I just remember someone spoke about making it so.
<glatzor> carlos: may I ask you a question concerning po file handling: how can I remove obsolete messages from the po files automatically?
<glatzor> carlos: I moved the old translation from software-properties to my python-apt source repository
<glatzor> and now there are plenty of old and obsolete messages in the po file
<danilos> glatzor: msgattrib --no-obsolete
<danilos> glatzor: though, if it's just a different branch, you want to let translators handle that themselves
* salgado envisions kiko shouting "me!"
<SteveA> Welcome to the weekly Launchpad Development meeting!
<SteveA> at the new time of 1400 UTC
<danilos> salgado: you think he already set the new meeting time in his script? :)
<SteveA> For the next 45 minutes, we'll be coordinating about Launchpad development activities.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94755 in blueprint "Clicking on star in blueprint subscribers lead to an oops" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94755
<salgado> good point. maybe he forgot
<SteveA> Who is here today?
<mrevell> me
<barry> here
<flacoste> me
<salgado> me
<danilos> me
<mpt> me
<matsubara> me
<Rinchen> here
<statik> me
<bigjools> me
<ddaa> here
<ddaa> thumper not here but ddaa is acting envoy
<ddaa> jml not here but ddaa is acting envoy
<cprov> me
<bac> me
<BjornT> me
<kiko> me
<SteveA> ddaa: and spiv?
<stub> me
<ddaa> SteveA: I have nothing from spiv.
<ddaa> or it's in my junkbox...
<ddaa> nah, nothing from spiv in the junkbox
<SteveA> ddaa: part of the job of the envoy is getting status updates etc. from spiv
<spiv> here
<carlos> me
<SteveA> hi spiv 
<SteveA> ddaa: ... unless he's here ;-)
<spiv> (surprisingly!)
<ddaa> hu... I did not realise I was supposed to hunt spiv down for meeting notes...
<SteveA> ddaa: I think the role of "envoy between bzr-launchpad and the rest of launchpad" should be an active one, not a passive one.
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report (mpt)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * New code baseline for scripts (ddaa)
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting: same time next week
<SteveA> * Activity reports
<SteveA> who is up to date, and who is not?
<salgado> up to date
<mrevell> me
* SteveA is not.
<mpt> up to date
<bigjools> up to date
<BjornT> up to date
<barry> up to date
<statik> up to date
<carlos> I'm not :-(
<matsubara> up to date
<danilos> I am not
<bac> up to date
<flacoste> up to date
<kiko> sent some, missed some
<ddaa> up to date
<ddaa> <thumper> up to date
<ddaa> <jml> up to date
<spiv> not up to date
<Rinchen> up to date via Steve and Kiko
<stub> I have no idea...
<cprov> sent some, missed some
<stub> up to date (in 10 secs when I send mondays)
<SteveA> thanks
<sinzui> up to date
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * E-mail to be sent describing agreed fix to the problem of unregistered subscribers to imported bug reports 
<SteveA> this action is unattributed
<kiko> I did not see that happen
<SteveA> so I have no idea who was responsible for it
<mpt> jamesh and BjornT, I think
<SteveA> anyone remember?
<BjornT> it was for jamesh
<BjornT> and it hasn't been done
<jamesh> I'm sending it right now
<SteveA> thanks jamesh 
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bug 94755
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94755 in blueprint "Clicking on star in blueprint subscribers lead to an oops" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94755
<matsubara> I can take that one if no one wants it. :)
<SteveA> when you click upon a star...
<kiko> I clicked on it yesterday
<bigjools> groan
<SteveA> makes no difference who you are
* SteveA stops there
<mpt> Equal-opportunity oopses!
<SteveA> is that all matsubara ?
<matsubara> that's it then SteveA. The other issue I priv msg you and I'll follow up in the mailing list
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * Bug report (mpt)
<mpt> There are 2216 known bugs in Launchpad without released fixes. The first eight of these, by importance, are:
<mpt>  * Bug #30602 (Timeout errors in +translate), Critical, In Progress, kiko
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<mpt> kiko, have you had time for any of the small improvements you talked about last week?
<mpt>  * Bug #46982 (Need to support KDE like plural forms), Critical, Confirmed, danilos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<kiko> not really.
<kiko> sorry, 1.0 is upon us
<danilos> mpt: no progress on 46982
<carlos> mpt: #46982 is still blocked by me
<mpt> danilos, you are still blocked on carlos?
<mpt> ok
<danilos> mpt: yes
<mpt> kiko, fair enough
<mpt>  * Bug #84326 (/+search, /products, /people, etc obscure search field and should have tabs), Critical, In Progress, mpt
<mpt> I'm still working on this.
<kiko> carlos, get going man
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84326 in launchpad "/+search, /products, /people, etc obscure search field and should have tabs" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84326 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<mpt>  * Bug #86171 (private), Critical, In Progress, spiv
<mpt> spiv, this bug report's gone a bit quiet in the past couple of weeks. Are you making progress?
<Ubugtu> Bug 86171 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/86171 is private
<mpt>  * Bug #90384 (private), Critical, Confirmed, jamesh
<Ubugtu> Bug 90384 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90384 is private
<mpt> jamesh, you said you'd look at this bug this week. Did you have time?
<jamesh> no, I didn't.
<spiv> mpt: I haven't done anything on that since the last meeting :(
<mpt> ok, consider yourself gently reminded ;-)
<mpt>  * Bug #92484 (Support for Branch Format 6), Critical, In Progress, jml
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92484 in launchpad-bazaar "Support for Branch Format 6" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92484 - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
<mpt> jml, thanks for keeping the bug report up to date. Do you think you'll finish this in the coming week?
<ddaa> <jml> Bug 92484: Support for Branch Format 6
<ddaa> <jml> - Launchpad's bzr-related tests now pass w/ bzr 0.15rc2.
<ddaa> <jml> - make importdcheck passes in my local working copy. It requires some changes to cscvs, which I've made, but not in a cscvs branch. Will do so tomorrow.
<ddaa> <jml> - The cscvs tests don't pass w/ bzr 0.11 and still don't pass w/ bzr 0.15rc2
<mpt> wow cool, canned responses to canned questions
<mpt>  * Bug #44 (Translations should be searchable), High, Confirmed, danilos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<mpt> thanks ddaa
<mpt> danilos, is this still blocked on stub experimenting with the tsearch?
<mpt>  * Bug #46 ("special symbols" when people copy-paste text from original to translation), High, In Progress, carlos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46 in rosetta ""special symbols" when people copy-paste text from original to translation" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<mpt> carlos, converting old symbols seems like it should be a separate bug report, maybe with lower Importance. What do you think? How common are the symbols in the database now?
<danilos> mpt: no, I haven't looked into it, I am not sure it should be blocked on stub at all
<carlos> mpt: well, the problem is that we didn't cleanup the database once we prevented it to happen again
<danilos> mpt: we may need to check with stub if 8.2 is here to stay first, though
<stub> I imagine so unless somebody else wants to dig into ensuring unicode queries work for our install
<carlos> mpt: and it's affecting Feisty language packs (because we copy from previous releases)
<carlos> mpt: anyway, I have the script more or less done, I'm in testing phase
<mpt> carlos, ok
<carlos> mpt: It should be on review queue today
<mpt> that's all, thanks SteveA 
<mpt> thanks danilos 
<SteveA> thank you mpt
<SteveA> I have an announcement
<SteveA> from Monday, we'll have a new member of the Rosetta development team
* Rinchen cheers.
<ddaa> Yay!
<SteveA> he's not here today, but I want to let y'all know aobut it
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<danilos> cool, happy to hear that! :)
<mpt> hooray!
<barry> SteveA: any hint on who that is?
<stub> Go team bangkok!
<carlos> stub: you are not alone anymore! :-P
<stub> barry: Read your all hands email :) Jeroen vanderwhatisname
<stub> Production db crashed for the third time causing a short Launchpad outage. I need to do testing on Carbon to try and find the trigger so a bug report can be made.
<stub> Staging is currently not being automatically updated. Tom is going to rebuild the staging environment as it is a) a good learning excersise and b) lets him determine best practice our installs should be following and c) it is our oldest live launchpad install and is thus the cruftiest.
<stub> Nobody cares if edge lives or dies at the moment. But it is still running happily at the moment.
<stub> One of betas app servers failed to start after log file rotation (most likely Launchpad was still shutting down when logrotate tried to restart it). I don't think anyone noticed but the admins who got the nagios alert.
<stub> The hit graphs showed that Pound's load balancing does not do what we want though, as all the traffic that would normally go to the down was all sent to production #1 instead of evenly distributed over the three remaining live systems.
<mpt> For a moment there I thought stub was joining the Rosetta team
<barry> stub: +1 :)
<carlos> mpt: ;-)
<danilos> mpt: and you can be the new DBA :P
<SteveA> Jeroen Vermeulen
<stub> I don't think the PG crashes are frequent enough to warrent a downgrade, answering Carlos' earlier statement.
<carlos> stub: s/carlos/danilo/
<danilos> stub: ok, thanks
* alex_muntada knows Jeroen, he's a very nice guy :)
<stub> All these europeans type the same
<SteveA> stub: okay.  we should ask tom to investigate the new apache clustering for load balancing
<carlos> stub: ;-)
<SteveA> stub: would you ask tom if he can attend these meetings?
<stub> ok
<jamesh> stub: maybe we could trick pound by getting the two app server processes on each server to bind to different IP addresses?
<SteveA> what about getting a database interruption to cause a Retry in the app servers
<SteveA> we discussed that on the list a bit
<jamesh> is that something we want for short term, medium term or long term?
<SteveA> in the short term
<SteveA> to avoid all the app servers failing at the same time
<SteveA> and needing to be restarted manually
<jamesh> okay.  Because it is the sort of thing that will need to be redone for the $NEW_ORM migration
<SteveA> jamesh: can I give this to you, for discussion in our call with joey?
<stub> jamesh: We no longer have any need to keep pound, so I'd rather not trick it to do anything. I want to replace it with apache anyway to remove one unnecessary variable in our install.
<jamesh> stub: fair enough
<jamesh> SteveA: okay
<stub> SteveA: there is a bug open on getting launchpad to reconnect. Just needs prioritization and an assignee
<SteveA> stub: is it up to date wrt recent discussion on the mailing list?
<SteveA> what's the bug number?
<jamesh> we need to handle both the session and main DB connections
<SteveA> true
<mpt> bug 31369, afaict
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31369 in launchpad "Launchpad should handle database outages" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/31369 - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<stub> thanks mpt :)
<SteveA> thanks for the production systems report stub
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<pbn> bug 77950
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77950 in kvpnc "kvpnc crashes with SIGSEGV when trying to import a Cisco .pcf file" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77950
<flacoste> AnswerTracker 1.0 Summary: nothing new to report. 
<mpt> UI 1.0: Nothing major this week; some new graphics and bug fixes.
<cprov> Soyuz 1.0: general bug fixing only
<ddaa> Code 1.0: still broken link for "import your project" on the front page.
<BjornT> Malone 1.0:
<BjornT> malone-essential-docs: No progress since last week. bjornt still to send an e-mail to matthew r describing what information the different sections should contain in more detail.
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0 weekly report: firefox import/export: no progress, oo import/exportnot started, essential docs not started, TranslationImportContinuityThreshold not started, UI stuff: bug 79674 (no progress), helptexts (in progress, https://launchpad.canonical.com/RosettaTemplatesThatNeedHelp)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79674 in rosetta "List translatable upstreams on separate page, sample on front page" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79674 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<ddaa> moving on?
<SteveA> I mailed elmo about the request for weblog software
<SteveA> anything else?
<matsubara> SteveA: I filed RT #27270; Some people reported that launchpad mails aren't reaching them, so I asked admins to take a look. No answers so far.
<kiko> I did that too for one email
<kiko> no answer back yet
<jamesh> RT #27263
<mpt> SteveA, the one about the brilliant server
<jamesh> which is "Please redirect https://codebrowse.launchpad.net/ to http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/"
<SteveA> mpt: thanks for the reminder.  I also emailed elmo about that.
<mpt> thanks
<SteveA> Rinchen: I'd like you to help out with chasing up these requests
<Rinchen> roger that
<SteveA> I'll talk with you about that after the meeting
<SteveA>  * New code baseline for scripts (ddaa)
<ddaa> Launchpad-bazaar has two new major features nearing landing: email notifications for branches, and automatic bug-branch linking. And also many small scripts improvements either landed or in the pipe.
<ddaa> I am concerned that when we release 1.0, we release at the same time many code changes to the scripts which had not been used live.
<ddaa> Since production has been frozen for so long, cherrypicking is becoming increasingly difficult.
<ddaa> Since the database patch embargo is in effect, it should be possible to make a new baseline rollout for all the scripts without breaking production.
<ddaa> Should we do it?
<jamesh> yes.
<SteveA> I think so.  And particularly if we can get the "monitoring table in the database for scripts" thing done.
<stub> All the scripts or just the ones recently modified?
<SteveA> so that we get an instant warning if something isn't working properly
<ddaa> SteveA: that's a db patch embargo exception, a bit out of scope for this item. But I agree.
<SteveA> at first, just ones recently modified.  although, the scripts do use other database code
<jamesh> stub: well, it would be nice to know that they all work with a newer launchpad tree
<SteveA> ddaa: I think it's a prerequisite to knowing whether there are problems with scripts
<ddaa> stub: really, I just care about launchpad-bazaar stuff, but the same problem probably applies to all the rest.
<jamesh> BjornT made some changes to the bug mail notification code that'd benefit from a newer codebase too
<stub> It would be trivial for me to run the scripts out of the beta tree instead of the production tree - beta and production are on the same physical servers now
<ddaa> SteveA: so... you mean we have this running for a while before 1.0 to assess our QoS?
<kiko> stub, that's an interesting idea
<ddaa> I'd rather not run scripts from head.
<ddaa> makes me feel unsafe
<SteveA> I don't want to run scripts from head either
<SteveA> it changes too often
<SteveA> and particularly without the decent "success reporting" stuff for scripts
<ddaa> So, I'm glad everybody thinks a good idea.
<ddaa> SteveA: who should keep the ball rolling?
<ddaa> In particular regarding your request to get the script monitoring out soon?
<SteveA> so, another thing to discuss in the joey-stevea-jamesh call
<Rinchen> got it
<stub> ok. So I should setup a fresh tree to run the scripts from that won't be automatically updated every three hours. Anyone want to nominate a revision, or should I just go with whatever HEAD happens to be?
* ddaa high-fives jamesh
<SteveA> ddaa: next step is we find out whether we can get this "success reporting" stuff done very soon
<SteveA> and then plan for shifting over to the tree stub just mentioned
<SteveA> stub: HEAD is good
<SteveA> thanks for bringing this up in the meeting, ddaa
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> Yesterday's Launchpad users' meeting raised this issue:
<mrevell> English is always implicitly set as a preferred language. This means that support contacts receive support notifications in English, even if they don't want them.
<mrevell> mpt said that this could become more of a problem, as Ubuntu and other hosted projects become more popular, and suggested that it might discourage people from volunteering as support contacts.
<mrevell> Bug 81369 is also regularly raised as an annoyance, and interestingly has encouraged some people to sign up for the beta. I think we should make the "access denied" message more explicit in telling people that they need to join the beta team or remove "beta" from the URL.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81369 in launchpad-answers "support contact in preferred languages only" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81369
<flacoste> mrevell: that's the previous bug
<mrevell> by "remove beta from the URL" I mean we should explain what they need to do to get the page they expected, but on production
<mrevell> flacoste: apologies, yes.
<mpt> Or make those URLs Just Work
<popey> cant you just have a link on the login page to the same page minus the beta. bit?
<mrevell> bug 89183
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89183 in launchpad "beta URLs don't redirect to production if person is not in beta team" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89183
<popey> " if you don't want to take part in the beta, click here to go to your regularly scheduled page" 
<mrevell> mpt: That's the other option, of course, but I assumed we hadn't done it because of limited resource
<mrevell> due to work on 1.0
<mpt> I'm completely guessing here, but it doesn't seem like it would be much harder to set up a redirect than to add "here's how to hack URLs because we're too busy" text to the login page
<jamesh> popey: that is an option.
<popey> would require very little effort
<mrevell> mpt: Fair enough. Obviously, that'd be my preferred option.
<mpt> (except that I'd know how to do the latter but not the former)
<SteveA> we should add a helpful redirection-to-main-site message to the beta login page
<jamesh> mpt: adding a corrected link to the login page is relatively easy.  automatic redirection of non beta-testers is problematic
<SteveA> mrevell: please ensure that the bug has that as the course of action that we should take
<mrevell> SteveA: will do
<SteveA> mrevell:  and together with Rinchen, see if someone wants to do it on FiF
<mrevell> SteveA: Ok
<SteveA>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<mrevell> The buzz and usage report will be on the launchpad mailing list later today.
<mrevell> Apologies for the delay.
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<alex_muntada> what about bug 81369?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81369 in launchpad-answers "support contact in preferred languages only" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81369
<mrevell> alex_muntada: I've raised it here to make sure the guys know it's an issue. We can then discuss it on the mailing list, as time is limited in this meeting.
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<mpt> DONE: Landed Brilliant fixes, fixed bugs, hacked page layout
<mpt> TODO: finish page layout, tour
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<alex_muntada> mrevell: i see, thanks
<danilos> DONE: ooo migration script, chat with Rinchen on status/wip, some looking into search stuff
<danilos> TODO: ooo migration script, translation search, lots of bugfixing, licensing, helptexts
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: checked oops reports, filed bugs, triage, support requests, fixed small bugs
<matsubara> TODO: more of the same, wiki gardening, fix oops bugs.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> DONE: Shipit, fixed bug #2982 (which included some sqlobject hacking), code review, more structural-object-refactoring and some OpenID research
<bac> DONE: design UI changes for file mgmt, convert BugMessageFormView to LPFormView
<salgado> TODO: Finish with shipit stuff, land pending branches, code review and random fixes.
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<bac> TODO: prepare for london sprint, finish bug attachment work, file mgmt
<bac> BLOCKED: No
<mrevell> DONE: OneZero microsite, work towards public beta media activity, user meeting.
<mrevell> TODO: User meeting, OneZero microsite, public beta media activity.
<mrevell> BLOCKED: No
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2982 in launchpad "A person's Bugs page should show all bugs they are involved with" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2982 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<statik> DONE: working with customers, working on filedownloads, partial sprint agenda
<statik> TODO: design audit table, post filedownload DB branch for review, more sprint preparations
<statik> Blocked: no
<flacoste> DONE: sprint, code reviews
<flacoste> TODO: reviews, write spec, bug fixes
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<Rinchen> Done: lots of process items, securing status for Steve & Kiko, and related such as my tidbits list of developer pain points. Thanks to everyone for helping.
<BjornT> DONE: code reviews. various bug fixes. finished implemented InitialUbuntuCVETracking. landed a few reviewed branches.
<Rinchen> Todo: Draft up RCA items for OOPS and send out for review. Chase RT requests. Barry and Bjorn have signed up for Fix-it-Friday. :-)
<Rinchen> Blocked: nothing
<barry> DONE: bug-42480 review, updated bug-90118 fix branch, lots of mm/lp spec'ing & importing, mbox mailer branch
<barry> TODO: figure out source layout for mm in lp, work on db changes and xmlrpc for mm/lp
<barry> BLOCKED: waiting for mbox mailer branch approval (blocks bug-90118 too)
<BjornT> TODO: code reviews. land more reviewed branches. make it possible to file security bugs via the normal +filebug page. tag support for apport bugs.
<SteveA> DONE: management, recruiting, ui code
<SteveA> TODO: management, recruiting, ui code
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> DONE: code review, pending-reviews script tweaks, Silva bug import prep, answer bug-import review comments
<jamesh> TODO: code review, script monitoring, bug 90384, bug import
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<sinzui> DONE: Answer sprint
<sinzui> TODO: Revise lp-bugs (65945, 75485, 76434) for PQM. Start lp-bug 34050 "Unable to retarget support request"
<sinzui> BLOCKED: No
<Ubugtu> Bug 90384 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90384 is private
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34050 in launchpad-answers "Unable to retarget support request" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/34050 - Assigned to Curtis Hovey (sinzui-is)
<bigjools> DONE: 33141, 39739 and 67014 fixed and landed.
<bigjools> TODO: 56595 and 38129
<bigjools> BLOCKED: no
<stub> TODO: OpenID, get Tom up to speed, maybe get Jeroen up to speed
<stub> DONE: OpenID
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<carlos> DONE: Feisty imports, rosetta data cleanup, firefox imports, user support
<carlos> TODO: Finish rosetta data cleanup, finish firefox imports and write a spec about the new POImport process discussed with danilo
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> <thumper> DONE: reworked the projects with code page, finalised (hopefully) the  proprietary branch database patch, worked on the dbschema refactoring, merged rocketfuel into the branch email notification work and put it back up for  review.
<kiko> DONE: fixes for malone bugs, reviews, catch up on email, 1.0 blockers
<ddaa> <thumper> TODO: more work on private branches and dbschema work, and of course FIF
<ddaa> <thumper> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> <jml> DONE: Improved error msgs for unscanned branches (FIF, bug 81542), more informative response for failed SFTP auth (bug 85392), updating LP to use bzr 0.15rc2 (bug 92484).
<kiko> TODO: more of this, maybe an interview or two
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81542 in launchpad-bazaar "this branch was not scanned yet, or no revision were found on the last scan" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81542 - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
<ddaa> <jml> TODO: Finish updating LP to use bzr 0.15rc2
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85392 in launchpad-bazaar "better sftp server error reporting" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85392 - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
<ddaa> <jml> BLOCKED: cscvs tests are failing w/ RF for me, so I can't reliably test upgrading bzr. Have spoken to ddaa about this, and been told that he will help me out.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92484 in launchpad-bazaar "Support for Branch Format 6" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92484 - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
<ddaa> DONE: landed complete-revisions and branch-puller-oops (improvement), finished branch-puller-badurls and productseries-source (pending review), zeoraid import, packed python import branch.
<ddaa> TODO: land pending branches, fix cscvs tests, clean up cvs.gnome.org imports, import roadmap discussion with stevea and sabdfl
<ddaa> BLOCKED: supermirror test suite crashes for me, have told jml about it and he said he'll look at it.
<spiv> DONE: reviews, bzr smart server
<spiv> TODO: bzr smart server
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<cprov> DONE: customupload-consolidation, storing upload siginingkey, warty/hoary archive removal, helping Julian.
<cprov> TODO: cherrypick stuff on drescher and dogfood PPA
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<stub> barry: I think you can assume your branch will land so it shouldn't block you working on stuff that needs its features.
<barry> stub: cool
<SteveA> barry: who is the reviewer for your branch?
<spiv> I am
<spiv> I need to do a follow-up review on it.
<SteveA> ok
<Rinchen> ddaa, was JML planning on that bug for FiF?
* bigjools would like to publicly thank cprov for lots of help :)
<ddaa> Rinchen: hu...
<ddaa> I'm not tracking the FiF plans of jml and thumper
<ddaa> should I?
<SteveA> ddaa: no
<Rinchen> no. I had not received anything from them but the paste indicated a FIF bug
<Rinchen> I'll add that one to the "maybe" list :-) 
<ddaa> I feel like we're just FiFing whatever comes up when the day comes...
<ddaa> there's several fif-tagged bugs in launchpad-bazaar
<SteveA> ok, that's all folks
<SteveA> thanks for being here
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<ddaa> and sometimes we just do something else entirely because we think it's a good idea
<kiko> thanks SteveA 
<mrevell> Thanks all!
<ddaa> Rinchen: note that branch-puller-badurls and productseries-source, I both did on FiF time.
<alex_muntada> mrevell: thanks
<Rinchen> ddaa, ok, I'll go back and add them to the historical list. Please keep me in the loop so I can track all of these for the management types. :-)
<ddaa> actually no
<mrevell> alex_muntada: No probs. I'll keep you informed.
<alex_muntada> :)
<ddaa> just productseries-source
<ddaa> the branch-puller-badurl was finished on thursday
<ddaa> the fix to productseries/+source was a left over from a previous FiF
<ddaa> I think it was a leftover from hct-cleanup
<Kmos> Why " first, previous, next and last " in the bottom of translation page disappear ?
<ddaa> or maybe vcs-import-status...
* ddaa waves hands
* ddaa workraves
<Rinchen> ddaa, this one? [r=flacoste]  Branch-puller sets the oops URL to the canonical URL of the branch.
<ddaa> Rinchen: that's the fix in my branch-puller-oops yes
<Rinchen> I can't seem to find the productseries-source in my new list
<ddaa> not FiF
<ddaa> Rinchen: that one had no bug
<ddaa> it just that the ugliness occured to me when doing some other work
<Rinchen> ah, ok. Roughly when did you merge? I'll just do a quick tag.
<ddaa> it's in review queue
<Rinchen> "quick tag" = write it down quickly
<Rinchen> ah! right. thanks.
<Kmos> SteveA: next meeting? :)
<SteveA> Kmos: same time next week, as announced at the start of this meeting
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Launchpad users and developers | Next user meeting: Wed 28 March 2007, 0900UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 29 Mar 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> SteveA & stub: thanks
<sladen> hello people, I've filed bug #94784 as the quanity of beta.launchpad.net URLs in global circulation is getting inconvient.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94784 in launchpad "URL clobbering: Redirect beta.lp.net/* -> lp.net/* if user not beta tester" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94784
<salgado> sladen, that sounds like a dupe of bug 89183
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89183 in launchpad "beta URLs don't redirect to production if person is not in beta team" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89183
<sladen> bargin
<sladen> dup'ed and pasted across
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94785 in launchpad "Need to somehow cache the +countrymirrors-archive page" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94784 in launchpad "URL clobbering: Redirect beta.lp.net/* -> lp.net/* if user not beta tester (dup-of: 89183)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94784
<Lumiere> sladen: wouldn't it be easier to edit the wiki page to remove beta.?
<sladen> Lumiere: I've already done that for a dozen links.  However keeping are going to continue with pasting in the contents of their browser URL bar, right?
<sladen> Lumiere: cf. 'kludge' vs. 'solution'
<mrevell> Lumiere: people are receiving beta links in Launchpad-generated emails too. So, it's something we're looking at and hope to fix ASAP.
<mrevell> Rinchen: I've tagged bug 89183 for FiF, as Steve suggested.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89183 in launchpad "beta URLs don't redirect to production if person is not in beta team" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89183
<Rinchen> mrevell, thanks
<Lumiere> mrevell: ah
<slacker_nl> hello
<slacker_nl> small question - how is the karma calculated on launchpad?
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<Lumiere> slacker_nl: https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation
<slacker_nl> Lumiere: thnx, could not find it in the FAQ
<Lumiere> it's actually linked off the front page of launchpad atm
<slacker_nl> ahhh, didn't look there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94808 in launchpad-answers "Pillars need a 'Latest questions asked' portlet" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94808
<juliux> hi
<juliux> it is possible to open a bug report against a team which has no product on launchpad ?
<gnomefreak> juliux: what package?
<juliux> gnomefreak, the team has no packages
<gnomefreak> juliux: it has to do with the packages in repos not teams
<gnomefreak> juliux: if its not supported by ubuntu you can not file a bug on it
<juliux> gnomefreak, we have a team for events in germany and it would be cool if users can open a bug report against the team if something was not ok on the event where ubuntu was presented
<kiko> juliux, no, bugs are not fileable against teams.
<juliux> kiko, thanks
<LaserJock> heh, that'd be funny
<LaserJock> "team X doesn't work hard enough"
<juliux> LaserJock, for teams who have no packages could it be a good thing
<LaserJock> juliux: the bugs should go against a product?
<juliux> LaserJock, i think a team which presents ubuntu on a expo has no real product;9
<LaserJock> I don't think a team, by itself, could really have bugs
<juliux> hmm
<juliux> perhaps you are right, the team cann t have bugs
<LaserJock> the team would work on something that had bugs
<juliux> yes you are right
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94884 in malone "you have chosen to open 37910 which is a BIN file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94887 in launchpad-answers "'Also notified' should only include people who will really be notified" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94887
#launchpad 2007-03-23
* iGama at amanha
<lifeless> jamesh: ping, salgado/sqlobject/set-operations-sorting is past our review target :)
<lifeless> BjornT: jml/launchpad/auto-bug-branch linewise
<jml> lifeless: I think BjornT was looking at that last night.
<lifeless> jamesh: you forgot to mention how long the review you just did took
<carlos_> morning
<fabbione> any LP admins around?
<SteveA> hi fabbione 
<fabbione> SteveA: hey.. bug #23445 has been spammed by somebody that forgot his "out of office" enabled
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 23445 in linux-source-2.6.15 "iMac G5 will freeze after  booting up" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/23445 - Assigned to Ben Collins (ben-collins)
<fabbione> can we please remove his account from LP?
<fabbione> or lock it?
<fabbione> or something
<fabbione> i got something like 10 emails from him
<SteveA> stub: ping
<SteveA> the user is https://beta.launchpad.net/~gothink3
<fabbione> yeps.. him
<mimilus> plop
<mimilus> Is there french here ?
<mimilus> _O/
<mimilus> I l y a des francais sur le canal ?
<mimilus> Il*
<SteveA> mimilus: can you ask what you want in English?
<mimilus> Sorry SteveA
<mimilus> I was only looking for french translator
<mimilus> It was for knowing if and when they come here
<SteveA> I don't recall seeing any french translators here
<SteveA> they'd be welcome, though
<SteveA> carlos might know
<SteveA> morning carlos
<mimilus> I'm a new ubuntero ans i'll like to translate
<carlos> hi
<mimilus> but I'll prefer to know what to do exactly
<carlos> mimilus: you should join the team for the language you are interested on
<mimilus> carlos, Ok but they are using mailing list
<mimilus> and i't not very reactive
<mimilus> it's*
<carlos> which team is it?
<mimilus> french team
<mimilus> Yes I'm french
<mimilus> Ans so I eat frogs
<mimilus> So I'll come back to see if some are here
<mimilus> bye
<LaserJock> lol
<carlos> hmm as far as I know French team is quite active
<carlos> seb128: ^^^
<mimilus> Yes but they are using mailing list
<carlos> mimilus: why is that a problem?
<carlos> how do you want to discuss things?
<mimilus> Not really a problem
<mimilus> On a channel like launchpad-fr
<mimilus> It'll be more easy for a beginner like me
<carlos> Oh, I see your point now
<mimilus> So I don't want to make a mistake
<carlos> well, that's something you should talk with them. The teams have the freedom to organise as they want and we cannot enforce any policy like 'use IRC more...'
<carlos> I can point you to the list of things to translate, but you still need to coordinate with them
<mimilus> No , it'a not a problem to do that
<mimilus> i've suscribe to french team
<seb128> mimilus: feel free to mail the french list with a suggestion of creating a chan on IRC
<seb128> some of the translators might hang on #ubuntu-fr
<mimilus> ok
<mimilus> thank's to all
<mimilus> bye
<mimilus> i'm going to see on ubuntu fr
<mimilus> bye
<mimilus> and have a nice day
<carlos> mimilus: cheers
<Mez> who manages the email forwarding stuff
<Mez> I recently updated my address in launchpad, and am no longer recieving mail
<LaserJock> Mez: you need to do a request ticket
<Hobbsee> Mez: i'm coming to believe that it's stuffed - that it's not syncing every few days
<LaserJock> I think it might be manually done anyway
<LaserJock> it's a matter of the sysadmins getting to it I think
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: the email should be a sync every few days.  at least that's what it used to be
<zaheed> could someone please help with two external svn branches..
<asac> hi ... is there a constraint on upload file size to launchpad bug reports?
<BjornT> asac: no, not at the moment. we might add a limit later, though.
<AstralJava> Hey all, I'm creating a product in LP, and I only found a way to tell about upstream bugtracker by email. Is this an automated way, or does a human process that information? If the former, then where's the correct syntax to be found at? Thanks. :)
<AstralJava> Found this: https://help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneEmail but it doesn't seem to describe this scenario. So I'm guessing anything is okay, correct?
<BjornT> AstralJava: do you want to indicate that a product uses some other bug tracker than Launchpad?
<AstralJava> Yes, this product is straw, which uses GNOME bugzilla.
<AstralJava> Sorry, upstream uses, of course.
<BjornT> AstralJava: in the menu to the left you should have "Define Launchpad usage", where you should be able to specify that it uses GNOME bugzilla
<AstralJava> Thank you! I thought I checked that, but apparently looked elsewhere. :) Thanks.
<zaheed> Hi, I really would appreciate some help regarding my launchpad vcs branch..anyone ..:-) please ..
<cprov> good morning !
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78581 in soyuz "Please backport python-sqlalchemy [blocked by soyuz bug] " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78581
<luis_lopez> What is the process to setup a product for translation in Rosetta?
<matsubara> luis_lopez: https://help.launchpad.net/RosettaImportPolicy
<luis_lopez> matsubara, thanks!
<zaheed> Hi: 
<zaheed> https://launchpad.net/mephistoblog/trunk
<zaheed> https://launchpad.net/beast/trunk
<zaheed> I have added to external SVN repo but its still in the "testing" phase.. maybe i need to activate something or? could someone give me a direction. what should i do next..
<carlos> zaheed: you will need to check it with ddaa
<zaheed> thanks carlos.
<carlos> zaheed: I think is just a matter of time, unless there is an error with the import
<carlos> when did you add it?
<zaheed> 2 days ago..
<zaheed> they are very small repo
<carlos> ok, then check with David
<zaheed> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95109 in launchpad-bazaar "It is possible to register branches with '_' in their name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95109
<avoine> Hi, i register a project name FrogLinux  but it's more a distribution than an project there is a way to register a distribution or promote it?
<avoine> tell me if 'm not in the good place to ask
<Lumiere> they may be afk
<Lumiere> just wait a while
<avoine> d'ac 
<ddaa> you need to ask an admin, such as kiko for example, to register a distribution
<avoine> ok
<avoine> thanks
<ddaa> avoine: this https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addticket is a good place to ask
<avoine> ok
<avoine> the question was allready ask: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/820
<ddaa> ah
<ddaa> well, if matsubara says to ask here...
<ddaa> kiko-fud: SteveA: ping, avoine needs an admin to register a distro
<kiko> ddaa, can you have them email me please?
<ddaa> kiko: well... they first asked on the answer tracker, then were told there ask here...
<ddaa> kiko: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/820
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> I'm confused, I think.
<matsubara> avoine: I'll re-assign the ticket to kiko, so he can take care of it later.
<kiko> sure, ping me
<matsubara> avoine: is your distribution the same as the one in ticket 820?
<avoine> no
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95110 in launchpad "ID OOPS-447A476" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95112 in launchpad "ID OOPS-447D478" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95113 in launchpad "ID OOPS-447C498" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95114 in launchpad "ID OOPS-447B498" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95115 in launchpad "ID OOPS-447D484" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95117 in launchpad "ID OOPS-447C504" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95117
<matsubara> avoine: then it's better to open a new request.
<avoine> ok
<avoine> i will
<kiko> wtf was that matsubara?
<matsubara> don't know. I'm checking them
<matsubara> time out errros
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95141 in launchpad "latest bugs in ... not correctly formated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95141
<nixternal> is it safe to attach a screen shot of a small area (login/logout area) of Beta in a bug report?
<nixternal> not an entire screeny
<salgado> nixternal, you can mark the bug private after doing that. that'd be the best solution, I think
<nixternal> OK
<LeeJunFan_> I keep having a problem with the web interface on launchpad where I may have to refrest the page a few times to get the links on the left to show up, and the ones on the right often show up on the left as well.
<kiko> LeeJunFan_, how odd. are some of your requests timing out? can you show us a screenshot?
<LeeJunFan_> it doesn't seem to be, I don't get any errors on timeouts, and the browser (konqueror) shows that the loading is complete. Maybe a konqueror thing, but it works most of the time. I'll screenshot when I get it again, as well as save the page source.
<meatballhat> quick question:  I heard that LP is using a RDBMS rather than the ZODB ... that true?  
<kiko> I heard that was true
<meatballhat> kiko: happen to know which one?  MySQL, Postgres?  :)
<Nafallo> oh. is mysql a RDBMS now?
<kiko> meatballhat, pgsql.
<meatballhat> Nafallo:  I ain't no DB Admin ,,, :P    (sorry if /me == ignorant)  
<meatballhat> kiko: thanks :)
<Nafallo> meatballhat: *shrugs* I read about it years ago. it might aswell have grown with v5 :-)
<meatballhat> Nafallo: jimbo wales tells me it's Relational ...  ;-)
<Nafallo> ehrm. oki :-P
<meatballhat> Nafallo: *shrugs*, too    :D
<Nafallo> :-)
<mdke> any admins around? SteveA ?
<mdke> another wiki spammer needs to have their account disabled - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jonni5?action=info
<mdke> dunno if anyone raised that already
<Kmos> mdke: send it to ubuntu-users ml
<mdke> launchpad-users, you mean?
<Kmos> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95193 in launchpad "Unhelpful error message adding team A as a member of team B when team B is already member of team A" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95193
<superm1> fabbione, ping
<mooey> howdy. not sure that this is the right place to ask since its more an ubuntu thang, but where is the right place to report a bug with the apport retracing service?
<beuno> mooey: launchpad  :D
<Kmos> mooey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<beuno> yes, that would be a much better answer
<mooey> hokay, thank you beuno & Kmos 
<beuno> mooey: thank you for the bug report :D
<Kmos> :)
<mooey> bug 95223, not sure if pitti will see it so i'll draw his attention to it on monday :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95223 in Ubuntu "Apport retracing service munging chars in bug summary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95223
<Adri2000> mooey: subscribe him
<mooey> good idea, done
#launchpad 2007-03-24
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95276 in launchpad "Top right search bar in beta only searches project names" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95276
<welshbyte> is launchpad heavily loaded at the moment? seems a bit slow...
<Kmos> not here..
<beuno> not here either
<welshbyte> ok, thanks
<beuno> welshbyte: I'm using rosetta though, so it might vary
<welshbyte> re-running firefox made it speed up... crazy
<Kmos> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95319 in launchpad-bazaar "branch-puller lacks end-to-end tests" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95361 in malone "Front page overlaps content at not-very-narrow widths" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95404 in blueprint "Increasing size of dependency tree should be available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95404
<Laibsch> Is Matthew Revell in the house ?
<mdke> nope
<Laibsch> mdke: Thanks for answering.
<mdke> he's around monday to friday, UK working answers
<Laibsch> Does he ever hang around her?
<mdke> answers/hours
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> Next question.  Is it a design decision that Malone cannot define a dependency tree for bugs?  It is quite handy to know that first bug A has to be fixed before bug B can be dealt with.
<Laibsch> Or can I enter an RFE?
<mdke> interesting suggestion. I would guess it's simply not a feature that has been implemented, rather than a design decision
<mdke> you can look for a bug about that, or mail the list
<mdke> generally the weekends are quiet around here
<Laibsch> mdke: Thanks for handing around, then. ;-)
<Laibsch> I searched the bug list and after I did not find anything about that, I filed bug 95419
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95419 in malone "RFE: Dependency tree for bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95419
<Laibsch> I was quite amazed not to see this.  It seems quite obvious to have something like it.  I use it all the time in Bugzilla.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95419 in malone "RFE: Dependency tree for bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95419
<LarstiQ> iirc the developers are not convinced dependencies are useful
* Fujitsu is quite convinced that they are.
<LarstiQ> Laibsch: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2006-March/000110.html
<LarstiQ> old thread, but that is where I raised it
* alex_muntada finds them quite helpful
<LarstiQ> Laibsch: could you explain in the bug what you use them for?
* LarstiQ finds it helps discussing the problem to be solved instead of a particular solution
<kiko-zzz> dependencies are useful. but then again, maybe linking a spec to several bugs accomplishes what you want to do
<kiko-zzz> as soon as something needs to spam a non-trivial set of bugs, you could argue it needs a channel for consideration
<Laibsch> LarstiQ: Thanks for the link.
<Laibsch> I will elaborate a bit further.
<Laibsch> LarstiQ: Metabug is one thing I use it for and I had considered writing about that here.
<Laibsch> But then after some consideration I thought that this channel might not be interested in that drivel ;-)
<Laibsch> Furthermore I believe there is an equivalent (which is even better than creating a new bug just to collect others -> the meta-bug)
<LarstiQ> if it's well thought out drivel, I believe it would be welcome ;)
<Laibsch> It is the tag-feature
<Laibsch> In your case, you can now just use the tag UnicodeExceptions and have about the same effect
<Laibsch> But I still believe dependencies are useful for important things that cannot be done with Launchpad ATM
<Laibsch> I use it all the time in the openembedded BTS
<Laibsch> BTW, can you clue me in on the exact semantics of "nominate for release"  what does that stand for and in what circumstances should I set it?
<mdke> Laibsch: it's for the drivers of a project to determine which bugs need to be fixed for a particular release
<Laibsch> mdke: So this is nothing an ordinary user or somebody from QA touches?
<Laibsch> In that case it would be nice if it was hidden for people who should not apply it.
<mdke> Laibsch: anyone can nominate a bug, then the driver/release manager determines whether to accept it or not (as explained when you click on the link)
<Laibsch> sure, whether it is accepted is another mater.
<Laibsch> I don't quite understand the meaninf of nomination.
<Laibsch> Is that sort of like "please release this is edgy/feisty/... when you have the time"?
<Laibsch> this in
<mdke> Laibsch: to nominate means to propose
<Laibsch> I understand that much ;-)
<Laibsch> I wonder what I am proposing by clicking that option ;-)
<mdke> Laibsch: you are proposing that the bug be fixed by a particular release
<Laibsch> so why can I nominate dapper or even breezy?  Is that proposing a backport?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95493 in launchpad "[BETA]  Unable to set upstream link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95520 in malone "One can not change Font-color of Panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95520
<mdke> Laibsch: those are supported distributions
<mdke> bugs are fixed in those
<Laibsch> I was getting the wrong impression by "fixed by" which I thought was meant as "fixed when XY is released". 
<mdke> my mistake. s/by/in
<Laibsch> no, I think both are fine
<Laibsch> and both could be mistaken
<Laibsch> misinterpreted
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95536 in rosetta "Ingreso a Una cuenta Diferente" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95536
<jussi01> good morning all
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<jussi01> are there any launchpad admins around?
<jussi01> I would like to be a beta tester, I just applied on launch pad... 
<mpt> LeeJunFan, the problem of the missing Actions menu is a problem in KHTML that I've been trying to work around for the past week or so
<mpt> I thought it happened only with Safari, I didn't know it happened with Konqueror too
<mpt> The annoying thing is that it's usually fixed by a reload, so it's hard to test any fix :-)
<LeeJunFan> mpt: ah, at least I know. 
<LeeJunFan> mpt: I sometimes have to reload a few times to get it right.
<LeeJunFan> mpt: well, I've got a page src saved of a failed session if it would be any help?
<mpt> LeeJunFan, not unless it's a complete page with the CSS+images all saved locally
<mpt> (can Konqueror do that?)
<LeeJunFan> mpt: I don't think so.
<LeeJunFan> mpt: well, there's an archive feature but it appears to redownload everything rather than just saving what's already loaded, so it's probably not accurate.
<mpt> hmmmmm
<LeeJunFan> mpt: well, it looks like it worked. It creates some kind of web archive .war file, and the one I have doesn't load everything.
<mpt> Cool, mail it to mpt at canonical.com
<mpt> Now I think about it, it might actually be a side-effect of the > bullets I added to the menu
<LeeJunFan> mpt: okay, it's just a .gz
<mpt> because they use funky floats and negative margins that might be confusing KHTML
<mpt> and I'm going to reimplement them in a way that doesn't use negative margins
<LeeJunFan> yeah, it's definately not in the html, the page I saved by itself doesn't always reproduce the problem, but the archive one does.
<mpt> interesting
<mpt> some sort of timing issue, then, depending on how quickly the CSS arrives relative to the HTML
<LeeJunFan> mpt: yeah, this is weird. The html is actually missing from the source for the menu's when the page doesn't load, it's like khtml is just tossing parts out.
<mpt> That's even more interesting
<mpt> Because in Safari, IIRC, the source is still there, it's just not rendered
<popey> zoiks
<popey> internal server error 500
<mpt> GARRRRRRRGH
<LaserJock> uh oh
<LaserJock> that's not a good sign
<mpt> I am rather displeased
<mpt> when Launchpad lets me go to the "Mark bug report as a duplicate" page, and fill out the form, and submit, when it knows damn well that it's not going to let me mark it as a duplicate because other bugs happen to be a duplicate of it
<mpt> It's cruelty, that's what it is.
<LaserJock> mpt: I could show you some other LP cruelty if it'll make you feel better ;-)
<mpt> ooh, yes please
<mpt> because at least I know the can't-duplicate problem is reported
<mpt> but the other cruelty might not be
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> I think most of the cruelty I know of is already reported
<LaserJock> I've got a new one though I need to work on in a minute
<LaserJock> once I've gotten through my LP bugmail
<nixternal> mpt: I know the feeling. I went through it last night
<nixternal> take all of the bugs that were marked as a duplicate, and moving them to the original, one-by-one
<LaserJock> doing what?
<mpt> nixternal, yeah, that's what I've been doing for the past 7 minutes
<mpt> (which should, really, take me 20 seconds)
<nixternal> yup, I think if you mark one that already has duplicates, they should all follow suit, which I am sure you think the same on that one
<LaserJock> nixternal: so you are marking a bug with dups as a dup?
<nixternal> I was dupin' dupes, that had dupes of dupes
<LaserJock> mpt: has there been any thought to a "mass change" web interface?
<nixternal> well, there was a bug report that was excellent, and then there were others that had been duped already that weren't as good, so I wanted to link them as dupes of the good one
<mpt> LaserJock, unfortunately not
<LaserJock> I was kinda thinking about it the other day
<mpt> nixternal, are you auditioning to be the next Ellen Feiss?
<mpt> "it was a really really good paper^Wbug report"
<mpt> "so then I had to dupe it again and it wasn't as good"
<LaserJock> like if a person had a file with a list of bugs to act on, then in the web interface you could  mark what actions to take
<nixternal> haha
<LaserJock> nixternal: you just work on the wrong packages ;-)
<nixternal> I know where you are going with that
<LaserJock> the stuff I work on, you're lucky if you get a bug report, period
<LaserJock> nixternal: nah, I could have
<nixternal> LaserJock: that's because Microsoft doesn't do bug reports for the general public to work on ;p
<LaserJock> I was thinking science packages
<LaserJock> nixternal: I don't do MS, just Apple
<nixternal> just as bad, but prettier
<LaserJock> not as bad, and way cooler
<LaserJock> :p
<mpt> Apple has a weird system where registered developers can report bugs, and see their own but not anyone else's
<LaserJock> what is a "pillar" in LP?
<mpt> A product^Wproject, project^Wproject group, distribution, or person
<mpt> The basic types of thing that Launchpad revolves around
<mpt> It's a play on T. E. Lawrence's "Seven pillars of wisdom"
<mpt> Meetings are kind of a semi-pillar
<mpt> A balustrade, perhaps
<mpt> baluster, rather
<LaserJock> oh, I see
<mpt> It's an implementation term, you shouldn't see it except in bug reports about Launchpad
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> I'm going through the bugmail and wondered
<SteveA> 22:45 < mpt> It's a play on T. E. Lawrence's "Seven pillars of wisdom"
<SteveA> ???
<SteveA> I think architectural metaphors have existed for a long time before either Launchpad or T. E. Lawrence
#launchpad 2007-03-25
<mpt> SteveA, well, that's what I was thinking of when I first used the term ... You're probably right that it was used metaphorically before then, though
<SteveA> when you first heard the term?
<mpt> No, when I first used it in reference to Launchpad, in Cape Town
<SteveA> when *you* first used it in reference to Launchpad in Cape Town?
<SteveA> if anything, it was more inspired by Bruno Lawrence
<SteveA> than T. E. Lawrence
<SteveA> :-)
<mpt> he of Blerta fame?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> but I was thinking of him as Ceasar in This Quiet Earth
<mpt> I don't think it particularly matters, but I have a vague memory of discussing it with kiko when first coming up with page layout possibilities
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95732 in malone "Activity log doesn't show who added a task or when" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95732
<sladen> that sounds familar...
* Fujitsu wonders if there's a general `Activity log is entirely useless now' bug.
<mpt> Fujitsu, there are "Activity log doesn't show X" bugs for several values of X
<Fujitsu> mpt: Good... It does show very little.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95744 in rosetta "See translation status when looking at pots summary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95744
* popey wonders who looks after planet ubuntu.. its lost its logo 
<popey> http://www.ubuntu.com/htdocs/ubuntuwebsite/img/u-header.png for example is not there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95808 in launchpad "pgp instruction should be more clear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95808
<popey> hmmm
<popey> whole of ubuntu.com is down
<AlinuxOS> hello all
<AlinuxOS> is it possible to have http://svn.gnome.org/svn/gnome-i18n/trunk/glossary/ GNOME glossary project in rosetta ? it would be great to have glossary online.
<AlinuxOS> danilos ;)
<Ubugtu> Announcement from my owner (Seveas): ubugtu will be taken offline and integrated with ubotu - epect some downtime
<ubotu> New bug: #95998 in launchpad "Adding releases / milestones via email" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95998
#launchpad 2008-03-17
<isaacj87> hello all
<isaacj87> i'm not a developer...but i was interested in setting up a PPA
<thumper> isaacj87: ok, sure
<isaacj87> thumper, technically i wouldn't need to be a dev right? i could just set up and add members to the team?
<isaacj87> thumper, I'm familiar with linux...but not with this...
<thumper> isaacj87: to be perfectly honest, I don't know a whole lot about it
<thumper> isaacj87: but I think you can do that without too much problem
<oojah> I think it sounds ok. I'm not that familiar with it either though :)
<jamesh> isaacj87: you need to agree to the PPA terms of service and sign the code of conduct
<jamesh> isaacj87: that is enough to use the PPA feature.
<isaacj87> thanks jamesh, thumper and oojah 
<isaacj87> I'm gonna take a look at the PPAquickstart 
<oojah> isaacj87: .... I was just going to point you there.
<ubotu> New bug: #203025 in blueprint "Linking blueprint to already-linked bug report pretends to do it again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203025
<ubotu> New bug: #203172 in rosetta "Clashing platform-specific msgids in XPI" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203172
 * Mez lobbies for the status "P.E.B.K.A.C." to be added to malone
<jetsaredim> where can I find the PPA howto?
<cprov> jetsaredim: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<jetsaredim> cprov: thx
<ubotu> New bug: #203178 in launchpad-bazaar "Unclear error when pushing over bzr+ssh: "This method is only for creating branches:"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203178
<jetsaredim> how do I build/change a package that is derived from another package?
<jetsaredim> why is there a build queue if there are idle non-virtual machines?
<jetsaredim> i mean - why aren't those being used?
<jetsaredim> how do I go about making changes to a package that is derived from another (where source and package fields in debian/control are different)
<jetsaredim> would it be possible to get a more detailed view of the build queue?
<jetsaredim> so you can see how far back you are in the build queue?
<LaserJock> is it currently possible to unsubscribe an indirect subscriber to a bug?
<BjornT> LaserJock: no
<LaserJock> BjornT: ok, I thought perhaps not :(
<LaserJock> BjornT: I'm thinking that might become an important thing
<LaserJock> I'm on an LP team that was sub'd to a metabug via a bug contact
<LaserJock> and the team owner left the team because of all the bug mail
<LaserJock> I'm hoping he comes back but it'd be nice to be able to just unsub from bugs like that
<Seeker`> kiko: you about?
<Balaams_Miracle> Hey folks. Say, did the last sync revert recent translations? Specifically the Dutch translations of ubuntu-docs
<Balaams_Miracle> Sorry, i meant to ask if it reverted some translations in Hardy.
<kiko> Seeker`, what's up?
<Seeker`> kiko: Rinchen said to speak to you about mootbot
<kiko> Seeker`, ah, right. he said the bot is orphaned?
<Seeker`> yeah, it appears that the current hosting has died today
<kiko> Seeker`, well, I have two servers I could run it from. do you want me to run it for you, or would you rather have access yourself?
<Seeker`> I would quite like to have access, if possible
<kiko> Seeker`, can you send a gpg-signed email with your account details and an ssh pubkey to security@async.com.br?
<kiko> I'll set it up
<Seeker`> what do you mean by "account details"?
<Seeker`> also, I dont have gpg set up
<kiko> Seeker`, sounds like you have some work to do then :)
<kiko> Seeker`, login, GECOS name I guess
<Brood_VIII> There is here who Russian? And always here speak on English?
<Brood_VIII> Stupid kids
<Rinchen> Кто-нибудь говорит русскому? ?
<Rinchen> :-)
<Rinchen> Seeker`, while you are at it, you might add those to your launchpad account :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #203233 in launchpad "Links word "about" for no reason" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203233
<tsmithe> hi. i recall a feature whereby i could link a bug report upstream. how do i do that?
<tsmithe> (and add a new tracker, if necessary)
<tsmithe> anyone?
<andrea-bs> tsmithe: click on "also affects distribution" and put the url of the upstream bug
<tsmithe> andrea-bs, i get errors doing that, as it has "already been reported on mscore (ubuntu)"
<tsmithe> has the functionality regressed such that i am left to include merely a comment linking the reports?
<andrea-bs> tsmithe: could you please give me the bug number?
<tsmithe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mscore/+bug/203250
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203250 in mscore "mscore.real crashed with SIGSEGV in Score::cmd()" [Undecided,New]  - Assigned to Toby Smithe (tsmithe)
<andrea-bs> tsmithe: the bug is already linked to upstream
<tsmithe> it is?
<tsmithe> i recall there being an entry in the "affects, status, importance, assignee" table previously when this was done
<andrea-bs> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/203250/+watch/40741
<andrea-bs> it has not been synchronized yet
<andrea-bs> Created:  2 minutes ago
<tsmithe> andrea-bs, and how do i access that page from bugs.launchpad.net? or is it an automatic process?
<tsmithe> it's not clearly linked from there...
<andrea-bs> in the left bar there's a "Remote bug watches" box
<tsmithe> aha! so it /is/ an automatic process these days! cool!
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<fta> what happens when i ask lp to remove a package from my ppa ?
<fta> yesterday, i pushed an update of a package, then realized it was broken and asked for it to be removed expecting the superseded one to be avail again
<fta> but only the src package remained, even if removal was supposed to happen 23h+ later
<xivulon> hi all,
<xivulon> I have uploaded a translation to the wrong project
<xivulon> I changed the import status to "deleted" but it was imported anyway
<xivulon> how do I delete it?
<jcs> branches: I can register them, I can list them, I can't seem to see a way to delete them?
<mwhudson> jcs: should be in the action menu on the left hand side
<mwhudson> jcs: try on the 'edge' server
<mwhudson> jcs: which branch are you trying to delete?
<jcs> mwhudson: https://launchpad.net/referencer/+branches
<jcs> not seeing it on edge either.
<ubotu> New bug: #203359 in ubuntu-meta "kmilo(ubuntu) not on launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203359
<mwhudson_> jcs: i tried to reply, but i think my connection was down
<mwhudson_> jcs: which branch are you trying to delete?
<jcs> mwhudson: https://launchpad.net/referencer/+branches
<jcs> not seeing it on edge either.
<jcs> trying to delete the "trunk" branch there
<mwhudson_> oh well
<mwhudson_> you don't own that branch
<mwhudson_> if you want the import stopped, ask a question in the launchpad-bazaar project
<jcs> cheers, will do.
<wewek> could you answer please? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/26913
#launchpad 2008-03-18
<Hobbsee> kiko: i didn't know you were into hosting ubuntu bots
<kiko> Hobbsee, the things we do..
<Hobbsee> kiko: heh, true.  so if there's more hosting, we should send them to you?
<kiko> Hobbsee, if it's not going to chew up all my bandwidth, sure
<Hobbsee> right
<kiko> more seriously, It Depends
<Hobbsee> yeah, true.  on what though?
<kiko-zzz> what it's for and what it requires
<kiko-zzz> ask me more tomorrow when I'm actually awake
<kiko-zzz> zzz
<Hobbsee> right
<kiko-zzz> ;)
<mdke> jtv: would you be able to take care of my request on -users to approve the templates and po files for ubuntu/hardy/gnome-user-docs?
<mdke> danilo_: ^?
<danilo_> mdke: approved
<mdke> danilo_: yay thanks.
<mdke> danilos: will the po files be imported too?
<mdke> (it's the ones from version 2.22.0+svn20080310ubuntu2 I need)
<danilos> mdke: they should be automatically approved in the next hour or so (when the auto-approval script hits them)
<mdke> brilliant, thanks
<danilos> mdke: if it doesn't happen in the next few hours, it's probably because of gnome-doc-utils "de/de.po" paths, so just ping me and we'll work it out
<mdke> danilos: ok, I will check and get in touch by email...
<ubotu> New bug: #203260 in launchpad-bazaar "Ability to hide 'Code' tab, or replace with alternate information" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203260
<ubotu> New bug: #203478 in blueprint "Meeting attendees shouldn't be sorted by Launchpad ID" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203478
<metric> Anyone know what launchpad's source code is based on?  Plone?
<Fujitsu> metric: It's Zope 3.
<metric> cool. thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #195514 in apport "apport doesn't say what extra information it includes in the report" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195514
<ubotu> New bug: #203520 in launchpad "Got translation import finished email, but translation is not imported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203520
<ubotu> New bug: #203546 in malone/1.2 "Forward Bugs Upstream to an Email Address: Obfuscate email addresses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203546
<ubotu> New bug: #203555 in malone/1.2 "Implement getting status of bugs from Bugzilla instances having the Launchpad plugin installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203555
<ubotu> New bug: #203558 in malone/1.2 "Add 'remote_id' to BugMessage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203558
<ubotu> New bug: #203553 in malone "Allow multiple ExternalBugTrackers for a single bug tracker type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203553
<ubotu> New bug: #203559 in malone/1.2 "Only update modified bugs for Bugzilla trackers having the Launchpad plugin installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203559
<ubotu> New bug: #203560 in malone/1.2 "Get the current time of bugzilla instances having the Launchpad plugin installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203560
<ubotu> New bug: #203562 in launchpad "Project announcement headlines should be links" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203562
<d_rol> Hello. I am interested in a project whose maintainer's address is no more valid. Could someone here help me ?
<ubotu> New bug: #203564 in malone/1.2 "Implement getting status of bugs from Trac instances having the Launchpad plugin installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203564
<ubotu> New bug: #203566 in malone/1.2 "Only update modified bugs for Trac instances having the Launchpad plugin installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203566
<ubotu> New bug: #203567 in malone/1.2 "Get the current time of Trac instances having the Launchpad plugin installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203567
<ubotu> New bug: #203575 in malone/1.2 "Forward Bugs Upstream to an Email Address: Handle email addresses correctly when changing bug tracker details" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203575
<ubotu> New bug: #203585 in malone "add "No Tag Applied" to the tag list on bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203585
<ubotu> New bug: #202447 in hwtest "Translation template unavailable, even though hwtest is in main" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202447
 * gmb -> dinner; bbl
<ubotu> New bug: #203651 in malone/1.2 "Forward Bugs Upstream to an Email Address: Allow status and importance to be changed on bugtasks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203651
<jsk> evening all
<ubotu> New bug: #203652 in malone/1.2 "Forward Bugs Upstream to an Email Address: UI niceties" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203652
<jsk> launchpad seems nice and fast these days.
<jsk> :)
<fliegenderfrosch> very basic question: i've just started to use a vcs. i've uploaded a branch of my software-project to launchpad. can i now just change the files, use "bzr commit" and update the branch on launchpad with "bzr push"?
<kiko> yes
<fliegenderfrosch> kiko, thx
<kiko> it's that easy!
<TeTeT> is there a way to get a list of all bugs for a certain project? No matter which state they are in
<LaserJock> TeTeT: you can use an advanced search
<kiko> TeTeT, what LaserJock said -- just click
<TeTeT> any way to do it by a script?
<LaserJock> TeTeT: once you have the URL you can just wget/curl the URL
<TeTeT> kiko: the bughelper app contains a bugnumbers script that can get all bugs in a project, very nice
<kiko> TeTeT, yeah, though if you tell me what you're trying to do there may be a better way
<TeTeT> kiko: I need to transfer some stats from our engineering projects tracked in LP to our CRM
<kiko> TeTeT, what sort of stats?
<TeTeT> kiko: open bugs, closed bugs for now
<kiko> TeTeT, counts or analytical?
<TeTeT> kiko: only counts, keep it simple
<kiko> TeTeT, well, for now using bughelper might be your safest bet
<kiko> hey Seveas 
<Seveas> heu kiko 
<kiko> what's the story?
<Seveas> story?
<kiko> you know the song
<kiko> Seveas, it seems my destiny leads me to discuss IRC bots with you this fine tuesday.
<kiko> bac, ping?
<bac> kiko: hi
<kiko> bac, question for you.
<kiko> bac, load http://feeds.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugs/latest-bugs.atom
<bac> shoot
<kiko> bac, and tell me what you see.
<Fujitsu> I have but one gripe with that feed (which I've been using for ages)... the milestone icons for distro tasks.
<bac> kiko: i see 25 bugs...none of which appear to be for ubuntu-bugs
<kiko> bac, not just that. they are ordered in some paradoxical way :)
<bac> in my feed reader they are ordered how i tell it to order them
<bac> kiko:  ordering is up to the reader
<Fujitsu> That's the correct list of bugs, isn't it?
<Fujitsu> Just the wrong end of it.
<bac> kiko: ah, but your complaining about the set of 25 returned.  now there's a good point
<kiko> bac, well, I mean to say that the feed is displaying what appears to be the N first bugs. right :)
<bac> yes, for some back-assward definition of 'latest'
<bac> :(
<kiko> bac, heh, should be an easy fix :)
<bac> kiko:  yeah, i'll see what i can do about that
<No`> hi all
<d_rol> Hello, is there a launchpad admin in the room ?
<No`> I've applied to join the LP-beta-tester team on 2008-03-12, and I see that my membership is still pending (along with dozens of others)
<No`> the issue is that I do need this membership to use the launchpad mailing-list feature
<No`> anyone would like to help?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<d_rol> er. good evening actually :)
<No`> good "universal standard time" everyone
<ubotu> New bug: #203753 in launchpad "it does not allow me to run the updates. It blocks the database and tells me there is another program running this" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203753
#launchpad 2008-03-19
<ubotu> New bug: #151096 in language-pack-kde-fr (main) "bad quanta translation (dup-of: 46156)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151096
<ubotu> New bug: #136556 in kdewebdev "Quanta translation missing in kdei18n-pl (and others probabily) (dup-of: 46156)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/136556
<Ng> doko_: your sqlite changes to launchpadbugs don't seem to work on dapper., in that it doesn't have either of the sqlite modules you want to pull in
 * Ng waves to doko 
<klikklak> hi, is launchpad still closed source?
<Peng> klikklak: As is Internet Explorer.
<klikklak> damn, I was hoping to contribute (well I did already a bit) to translation of miro, but now I won't bother.
<Peng> Huh, I thought I was in #bzr.
<kiko> Peng, more appropriately, as is google web search. :)
<Peng> Wait, what?
 * Peng cancels his Gmail account!
<ubotu> New bug: #203959 in malone "Links to attachments of Trac bugs creates an incorrectly linked bug watch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203959
<ubotu> New bug: #203961 in malone "Prohibit epic bug descriptions by email" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203961
<mikro> klikklak: same situation for me... I contribute when launchpad will be free...
<klikklak> mikro: yeah, well until then. kthxbai
<ubotu> New bug: #203976 in launchpad "launchpad translation process needs improvement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203976
<ubotu> New bug: #203988 in launchpad "Build PPA from SVN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203988
<cprov> afff
 * kiko winks at cprov 
<bigjools> cprov: "piece of cake"
<ubotu> New bug: #203993 in launchpad "Link bugs in ubuntu packages to the actual project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203993
<qense> Is there a PHP api for Launchpad? Or a WordPress plugin?
<intellectronica> qense: see http://www.understated.co.uk/2008/launchpad-bug-feeds-in-wordpress/
<qense> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #204002 in launchpad "can't approve/decline a member with a merged user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204002
<qense> is latest-bugs.atom the only possible feed for users at the moment?
<qense> anyone?
<kiko> qense, what do you mean?
<qense> there are bugs feeds, like https://launchpad.net/~qense/latest-bugs.atom
<qense> but are there other feeds like assigned-bugs.atom
<kiko> qense, there are a few other feeds: https://help.launchpad.net/Feeds
<kiko> there is no feed for assigned bugs
<qense> ok, thx
<qense> I go, bye
<alleeHol> hi, about PPA.  my upload was rejected:  MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<alleeHol> I assume that's due to the changed .orig.tar.gz.
<alleeHol> Isn't this allowed?  I used bunzip2 tarfile |gzip for first ppa upload.  but debian sponsor  uploaded a differnt version into debian archive
<alleeHol> So I've tried to upload the debian orig.tar instead of mine
<alleeHol> Question: how to get the orig.tar that I copied from debian archive into the ppa, overwriting my 'old' orig.tar?
<kiko> alleeHol, that's a VVVFAQ
<alleeHol> kiko: oh, oh, sorry
<kiko> alleeHol, the first thing you should ask yourself is why is the orig changing.
<kiko> alleeHol, per-policy, the orig should be as close as possible to the tarball released by upstream
<alleeHol> kiko: my debian sponsor decided to use pkgname-version.orig/ as toplevel dir.  I used bunzip2|gzip and therefore upstreams pkgname-version/
<kiko> alleeHol, normally, if the orig changes,  it means that a) the tarball version you uploaded wasn't actually The Upstream Version X.Y or b) the version you are uploading now isn't The Upstream Version X.Y+1 :)
<alleeHol> kiko: I've no idea why fabo did it, but he is AFK
<kiko> alleeHol, the short answer is you should rev the version and not care about it too much.
<kiko> alleeHol, the long answer is that if you are willing to wait (for potentially a long time) you can delete that package and wait for the machinery behind death row to gracefully nuke that package into oblivion
<alleeHol> kiko: I did diff -Nur  between the unpacked tar balls.  Noting
<kiko> alleeHol, yeah, but the orig's md5 itself is checked -- not the unpacked content
<kiko> and if you're using gzip, that means that if you gzipped it twice in separate instances, the md5 will change. yay
<alleeHol> kiko: okay. thx for the info.  I'll upload with my old tar for now.  After ubuntu freeze, this should be transformed to a debian archive sync so the right tarball finds the way into the official archive.  Thx
<kiko> yep
<kiko> alleeHol, cool.
<dneary> hi kiko
<dneary> What's a good Karma score in Launchpad?
<dneary> I'm trying to figure out if I have a high score or am a mid-table player :)
<kiko> dneary, 22415 is a good Karma score.
 * kiko winks
<dneary> kiko: I must be a mid-table player then :)
<dneary> I'm injured again
<dneary> Haven't run at all in over a month
<dneary> Cycling about 4 hours a week, but it's not enough to keep me happy
<kiko> dneary, how did you get hurt, and what does your physio think of that?
<dneary> So, a few different things
<dneary> I ran too long for my state of fitness over christmas, on road, and put a muscle in contraction
<dneary> Which caused an inflamation of my left ilio-tibial band (last year it was the right one)
<dneary> Physio says my problems are all muscular
<dneary> I also got really mad with a sliding door, and did something to my psoas and something called the iliac
<dneary> Plus, I've got a couple of tiny muscles (I know the french names: carré crurale and petit fessier) that are very tight and need to release a bit
<dneary> It was getting mad with the sliding door that did most of the damage
<dneary> the ilio-tibial band was pretty much cured by the time I hurt that, I was running about 3 hours a week, slow, with no pain
<dneary> I was about to go back to speed work
<ubotu> New bug: #204060 in launchpad "Javascript error 'Not Implemented' in LaunchPad 'Home' menu w/submenu " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204060
<AnMaster> hm is launchpad down?
<AnMaster> ouch why show changelog in release in variable width font
<AnMaster> that breaks my list
<AnMaster> https://launchpad.net/cfunge/trunk/0.2.0
<AnMaster> all the "fingerprint" names should be aligned, and they are at sourceforge, why does launchpad insist to break things all the time :(
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #204071 in launchpad ""include bug descriptions" should be on e-mail settings page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204071
<Hobbsee> why are people not shown into launchpad shown a link of "join this team"?
<Hobbsee> kiko: any idea when team mailing lists will actually get done?  iirc, this has been outstanding for a weke
<charles_> can anyone here point me in the right direction on how to set up my project (Transmission) for translation at launchpad?
<charles_> when I go to https://translations.launchpad.net/transmission/, launchpad suggests I speak to Registry Administrators about using Launchpad for translations...
<salgado-afk> charles_, we don't seem to have any launchpad admins around at this time, so I think the best thing to do is to ask a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<charles_> salgado-afk: will do.  Thanks for the link
<ubotu> New bug: #204082 in malone "Invalidating bug report that's open elsewhere sends alarming notification" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204082
<Hobbsee> salgado-afk: thansk, but the link doesn't work (if that was you)
<Hobbsee> https://xmlrpc.lp.internal/~hobbsee/+editemails
<mpt> Is it just me, or is Launchpad reeeeeally slow today?
<salgado-afk> Hobbsee, eh?
<Hobbsee> salgado-afk: maybe it was kiko.  someone just approved my mailing list stuff, after i asked in here
<mpt> Hobbsee, by "people not shown into launchpad" did you mean "people who aren't logged in to Launchpad"?
<Hobbsee> mpt: without sounding like a troll, i'ts always slow.  i haven't noticed it being overly slower today than usual, but it's hard to tell, after it's 15+  seconds to load anyway
<Hobbsee> mpt: erm, yes.
<mpt> Hobbsee, the same reason we show "Report a bug", "Ask a question", etc to those people
<Hobbsee> ah right
 * Hobbsee wonders what URL she's supposed to use for this.
<kiko> Hobbsee?
<mpt> Because they might be either registered but logged out, or unregistered but keen on registering.
<mpt> kiko's our expert on URLs
<Hobbsee> mpt: fair enough
 * Hobbsee just (after waiting a week, and asking when it would be done ~20 mins ago) got an email about the mailing list stuff.
<Hobbsee> Kubuntu Members - KDE 4 Repository has a new team mailing list.
<Hobbsee> If you would like to subscribe to the list, please use the link below
<Hobbsee> to update your Mailing List Subscription preferences.
<Hobbsee>   To subscribe:
<mpt> I've been waiting for these bug pages to finish loading for about 5 minutes now
<Hobbsee>       https://xmlrpc.lp.internal/~hobbsee/+editemails
<Hobbsee> Regards,
<Hobbsee> The Launchpad team
 * Hobbsee can't view that.
<Hobbsee> ouch.
<Hobbsee> mpt: email interface ftw.  but that does sound bad.
<mpt> I can't use the e-mail interface, I'm still waiting for Launchpad to send me the confirmation thingy about my GPG key
<Hobbsee> since when does LP send confirmations about gpg keys?
<Hobbsee> and what for?
<soren> I imagine it checks the e-mail adresses?
<soren> addresses.
 * soren doesn't spell well this time of day.
<mpt> I don't remember, this was a year or two ago, I reported a bug about it
<mpt> bug 38973
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 38973 in launchpad "+editgpgkeys should explain better "pending validation"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38973
<mpt> so, nearly two years ago
<Hobbsee> oh, right
#launchpad 2008-03-20
<jamesh> mpt: if you haven't received the confirmation yet, then it isn't coming.
<jamesh> mpt: perhaps try registering the key again
 * mpt wonders what <https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros> should return
<mpt> A table of the number of open bug reports in each distribution? :-)
<mpt> A 404?
<Hobbsee> mpt: thta might be good, yeah
<Hobbsee> seems like bugs.lp just mirrors lp for that uRL
<mpt> yeah
<Hobbsee> damn.  why must it be thursday?
<mpt> I wish it was Tuesday
<Hobbsee> yeah, tuesday would be nice.  i'd settle for wednesday, too
<mpt> Hobbsee, did matsubara (or anyone) tell you that the xmlrpc.lp.internal bug has been fixed?
<mpt> oh, nm, poolie did
<mpt> bug 199168
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199168 in launchpad "New mailing list notification has wrong subscription url" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199168 - Assigned to Maris Fogels (mars)
<Hobbsee> mpt: no, but thanks
<mpt> kiko-zzz, if you're still awake, can you explain your comment in bug 203993?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203993 in malone "Link bugs in ubuntu packages to the actual project" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203993
<mpt> Are those packaging links incorrect?
<kiko-zzz> mpt, that package was never published in breezy
<mpt> ok, but I'm not sure what that has to do with the bug
<mpt> The report doesn't mention breezy.
<kiko-zzz> I think he commented on an old bug at the same time, questioning this
<mpt> ah yes
<mpt> I saw that
<mpt> so we really need a separate bug report covering this issue
<Hobbsee> oh wow
<Hobbsee> so, i wonder if there's a way now to get bugmail sent to a different address than the contact address
 * Hobbsee sighs
<Hobbsee> you have to confirm an email address first before you can remove it.  why?
<mpt> Hobbsee, no you don't
<mpt> I removed an unconfirmed address yesterday
<mpt> but the catch is
<mpt> you can't do it by pressing Enter
<Hobbsee> mpt: where from?  is this buypassing the 404?
<mpt> You have to click "Remove" with a pointing device, or tab to the button
<Hobbsee> oh, there we are.  an oops
<mpt> evil evil bug
<Hobbsee> i did
<jamesh> mpt: you can probably click enter after selecting the right button.
<Hobbsee> OOPS-810EA8 for attempting to use the confirm link by email, after trying to remove an address
<mpt> That might be true in Gecko
<Hobbsee> after bypassing the 404 that no one cares enough to fix.
<mpt> Is it reported?
<jamesh> hitting enter on a non-submit form element either submits the first button or no buttons
<jamesh> can't remember which
<Hobbsee> mpt: months ago.
 * Hobbsee scratches head.
<mpt> jamesh, no buttons in IE and Netscape 4-and-earlier; first button in Mozilla and (iirc) Webkit
<mpt> (I complained about the Mozilla behavior when it was implemented, because it crufted up URLs, but to no avail)
<Hobbsee> so, on one page, the list email is used as the contact address, yet it says "don't subscribe" on +editemails.  then again, it appears that by that page, you could subscribe the lists.launchpad.net email to the lists.launchpad.net mailing list, as it's a confirmed address.
<mpt> (they needed to fire "onclick" for the first submit button for IE compatibility, but didn't have the sophistication IE had to do that *without* adding the button to the URL)
 * Hobbsee shakes head, and hopes it sorts itself out into something sensible in the next 6 months, and that the 404 gets fixed.
<mpt> Hobbsee, sorry, I don't understand any of that
<mpt> Is what you've just described part of the 404 issue, or is it a separate issue?
<Hobbsee> mpt: if you bypass the 404 (type in manually what it's supposed to be), it'll then let you subscribe to a team list with any of the approved contact addresses, which includes the newly-generated list address.
<Hobbsee> i guess it's correct in saying that none of the team addresses are currently subscribed to the team mailing list, though.
<mpt> So you can't subscribe to a mailing list without hacking the URL?
<mpt> That doesn't sound right
<Hobbsee> you can't remove email addresses from teams without hacking the URL.
<Hobbsee> (at all)
<mpt> Teams have e-mail addresses??
<Hobbsee> the same thing is implemented in 2 places.
<Hobbsee> yes, so it doesn't spam all members.
<Hobbsee> well, close to the same.
<mpt> oh, right
<mpt> Can you point me to the bug reports about this?
<Hobbsee> mpt: find a team that you're an admin of, play around with it, particularly the "change contact address" and "manage emails".
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/174453
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174453 in launchpad "Manage Addresses on a team page is a 404" [Medium,In progress]  - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<Hobbsee> was the 404
<Hobbsee> i haven't bothered filing the mailing list one, as i've only recently gotten the mailing list.
<Hobbsee> and really, seeing one of the contact bugs fixed first (particularly as it's a fairly prominent 404) would be nice, before wasting time reporting anymore.
<mpt> well, please do
<mpt> citing specific URLs and section headings
 * mpt goes for lunch and hopes Launchpad is faster when he returns
<Hobbsee> OOPS-810EA10 is what you get when you try to subscribe a launchpad list to itself.
<Hobbsee> mpt: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/204100
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204100 in launchpad "It is possible to subscribe a mailing list to itself from +editemails" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #204098 in launchpad "Should display project activity status to users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204098
<ubotu> New bug: #204100 in launchpad "It is possible to subscribe a mailing list to itself from +editemails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204100
<mpt> thanks
<Hobbsee> crap.  why have i not done *any* uni work this morning?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Because hanging around on IRC is much more rewarding.
<ubotu> New bug: #204117 in launchpad "Project page features packaging links without hinting that they're changeable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204117
<ubotu> New bug: #204119 in launchpad "Non-existent distribution series source package shouldn't have upstream links" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204119
<ubotu> New bug: #204121 in launchpad "Redundant (and Delete-less) "Upstream links" pages for a source package in every distribution series" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204121
<jetsaredim> is  there a way to clone a bug?
<Odd_Bloke> jetsaredim: Why?
<jetsaredim> if I was filing a couple bugs against the same component with similar details
<Odd_Bloke> I don't think there is, I'm afraid.
<ubotu> New bug: #172392 in launchpad-bazaar "interrupting a client waiting for a lock over bzr+ssh leaves process on server" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172392
<Hobbsee> RAOF: yeah, well.
<ubotu> New bug: #204180 in blueprint "Incorrect functioning of Information request button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204180
<YokoZar> Is there a way I can send out a mass email to a team other than making a bug and subscribing them to it?
<Fujitsu> YokoZar: No.
<Fujitsu> (other than assigning a blueprint to them, but that's even worse)
<Fujitsu> So, timlinux, what was your question?
<timlinux> Hi. Can anyone help to explain the logic behind this? : Rejected:
<timlinux> libopenmodeller_0.5.3-pre2.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 0.5.3-pre2 <= openmodeller-0.5.2-1
<timlinux> just the _ vs - ?
<Fujitsu> openmodeller is greater than 0.5.3.
<timlinux> ya I was uploading 0.5.3 and it was rejected
<Fujitsu> The previous version was libopenmodeller_openmodeller-0.5.2-1, wasn't it?
<timlinux> ya
<Fujitsu> Right, so that behaviour is correct.
<timlinux> dput timlinux-ppa libopenmodeller_0.5.3-pre2_source.changes
<timlinux> that's what I did
<Fujitsu> It's what you did earlier that is the problem.
<timlinux> is it because its _0.5.3 instead of 0-.5.3 ?
<timlinux> oh?
<Fujitsu> _ is just the separator between package name and version.
<Fujitsu> If you look on https://edge.launchpad.net/~timlinux/+archive, you'll see the current version of libopenmodeller is in deed openmodeller-0.5.2-1. I presume you intended 0.5.2-1.
<Fujitsu> s/in /in/
<timlinux> yes
<timlinux> Im still not 'getting it'
<Fujitsu> Alphabetical characters are greater than digits.
<timlinux> I thought - created a separator
<timlinux> from the version no
<Fujitsu> - is a separator within the version number.
<timlinux> Fujitsu: what Id ideally like to do is put two versions of my package online - and have one tagged stable and one experimental
<timlinux> how do I go about doing that?
<ubotu> New bug: #204226 in shipit "typos in Kubuntu and Edubuntu shipit pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204226
<Fujitsu> timlinux: Not easily. You'd really need a second PPA.
<Fujitsu> Or you could rename one of the packages.
<timlinux> Fujitsu: to be honest I didn't really understand you above but someone came to the door in the middle of it too which didn't help
<tbf> hmm: https://launchpad.net/~openismus-team/+archive says gnome-lirc-properties - 0.2.5rc2-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<timlinux> "If you look on https://edge.launchpad.net/~timlinux/+archive, you'll see the current version of libopenmodeller is in deed openmodeller-0.5.2-1. I presume you intended 0.5.2-1."
<tbf> but http://ppa.launchpad.net/openismus-team/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages only lists 0.2.5.rc1-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<timlinux> that part I didn't understand
<tbf> guess i am just inpatient?
<tbf> ah, yes: the timestamps suggest that the pools is updated every 20 mins
<tbf> (http://ppa.launchpad.net/openismus-team/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-lirc-properties/)
<Fujitsu> tbf: Every 20 minutes, correct.
<Fujitsu> timlinux: Your last successful upload of libopenmodeller had a very strange version number.
<timlinux> Fujitsu: how do you suggest to number?
<timlinux> I was intending 0.5.2 version
<timlinux> and package version 1
<Fujitsu> timlinux: Why was there the openmodeller bit in there, though?
<Fujitsu> The versioning is otherwise not too bad.
<timlinux> oh
<timlinux> how do I get openmodeller to be separate from version no?
<Fujitsu> Don't put it in the changelog.
<Fujitsu> What did you want openmoddeler to be there for?
<timlinux> ah I see looking at the other packages in my ppa they don't have that repeated package name in the package no
<Fujitsu> Correct.
<timlinux> Fujitsu: I didnt (Im a packaging noob)
<Fujitsu> You'd be best of deleting it, waiting the requisite 24 or so hours, and being more careful with versioning in future.
<Fujitsu> Only in PPA can you delete things to revert versions.
 * timlinux goes to look at the changelog to see what he did wrong
<timlinux> brb
<timlinux> Fujitsu: ok so if I understand this correctly, when I made the 0.5.2 package I must have done dch -v openmodeller-0.5.2-1 instead of dch -v 0.5.2-1 ?
<Fujitsu> timlinux: Or modified it in the changelog later, yes.
<timlinux> ok
<timlinux> and there is no problem with me creating two ppa's?
<Fujitsu> Unfortunately it is designed such that each user can only have one.
<timlinux> ah
<Fujitsu> I disagree with this strongly, but the Launchpad must have had their reasons.
<Fujitsu> The recommended solution is to create a team.
<Fujitsu> Which seems like an utter hack.
<timlinux> hehe
<timlinux> something else I'd like to know is if there is a way to get my packages into mainstream ubuntu repos
<timlinux> e.g. at the moment the QGIS package in ubuntu is quite old
<Fujitsu> I think that was on my merge list, actually.
<Fujitsu> But I never got around to it :(
<Fujitsu> Debian ignored a patch I sent them, which caused some problems, IIRC.
<timlinux> I was hoping to do like : upload to my PPA, wait a little to make sure there are no issues and then try to get it into mainstream ubuntu
<timlinux> ah
 * timlinux is also wishing gdal 1.5 could make it into heron
<Fujitsu> Debian has 0.9.1. We'll get that fairly soon after Hardy is released.
<timlinux> Fujitsu: ok great
<Fujitsu> We're well past FeatureFreeze, so gdal is very, very unlikely to be upgraded.
 * Fujitsu heads off to bed.
<timlinux> ah
<timlinux> Fujitsu: many thanks for your help
<Fujitsu> timlinux: No problem.
<cgregan> Greetings - I am looking for a way to design and manage a testing process in Launchpad. I thought Blueprints were a good way to track project requirements, but I am not sure how to map that to a testcase that would then pass or fail resulting in a defect ticket. All of this would need to be tracked back to the requirement/blueprint. Is this possible?
<kiko> cgregan, well, blueprints are in general larger pieces of work
<kiko> cgregan, defect tickets sound more like bugs to me
<cgregan> kiko: correct...bugs
<kiko> cgregan, are you looking to store itemized requirements (i.e. requirement 1, etc)?
<cgregan> kiko: I will give you an example
<cgregan> kiko: Say I have a requirement for a mobile device to support JPEG encoding.....I enter that somewhere under the project name
<cgregan> kiko: then I write three test cases to exercise that requirement
<cgregan> kiko: one case fails, and I enter a bug. That bug would need to track back to the original requirement to ensure that all requirements were tested and passed at the end of the project.
<kiko> cgregan, you can do all that with launchpad, sure
<cgregan> Excellent!
<kiko> I'd probably model the requirement as a blueprint, have the test cases inside the document, and link bugs to the blueprint as they are filed.
<\sh> hmm...is it somehow possible to filter bugs from other distros != ubuntu by default? (e.g. from related bugs on your personal bug lp page)
<Hobbsee> \sh: yes, but you have to use bugs.lp.net/ubuntu/ then use an advanced search.
<Hobbsee> that's been implemented since a few months after uds sevilla
<timlinux> is there any stats facility for PPA's? It would be really great to know how many people have downloaded packages from my PPA
<Hobbsee> timlinux: not currently.
<\sh> Hobbsee: well, I would like to set a default somehow..but I see, that this is not possible right now 
<Hobbsee> \sh: bookmarks work well.
<\sh> Hobbsee: yeah.
<timlinux> Is there currently an issue with PPA's? I get this : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12762363/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.qgis_0.9.1-2_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz when trying to upload my package
<cprov> s/upload/build/ I suppose.
<cprov> timlinux: retry the build, the primary ubuntu archive was being modified by the time your build was trying to access it.
<cprov> timlinux: let me know if the problem persists.
<ubotu> New bug: #204310 in launchpad "bug comments are not numbered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204310
<Head2> hi
<Head2> how can i mark a bug as a duplicate of another bug?
<Head2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/165063
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 165063 in kdebase "Logout crash in Kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,Triaged]  - Assigned to Kubuntu Team (kubuntu-team)
<timlinux> cprov: ok thanks
<cprov> timlinux: np
<timlinux> cprov when I try to resubmit I get : [cpp] dput qgis-ppa qgis_0.9.1-2_source.changes Already uploaded to ppa.launchpad.net Doing nothing for qgis_0.9.1-2_source.changes
<cprov> timlinux: you don't need to re-upload the source. You can simply retry the build.
<cprov> timlinux: let me guide you, what's your ppa url ?
<timlinux> cprov: sorry Im a noob - now I deleted the source because I thought  It was blocking
<timlinux> the rebuild
<timlinux> https://launchpad.net/~qgis
<cprov> timlinux: uhm, it will require you to bumb the source version, in order to be faster ...
<timlinux> bumb??
<timlinux> ah bump?
<timlinux> ok will do that
<cprov> timlinux: shh, sorry, bump ... dumb fingers here :)
<timlinux> cprov: don't worry I got issued with the same kinda fingers :-)
<cprov> timlinux: ping if the new source fails to build, okay ?
<timlinux> cprov: many thanks will do
<timlinux> I need to go out for a bit so will try a bit later
<timlinux> I added this channel to my gaim autojoin list
<timlinux> so Ill be back :-)
<cprov> timlinux: sure, send a email to lp-users if I'm not here.
<timlinux> cprov: ok many thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #204344 in launchpad-bazaar "OOPS merging an already merged proposal branch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204344
<matsubara> ** Launchpad development meeting in #launchpad-meeting. **
<ubotu> New bug: #204355 in malone "UnicodeDecodeError decoding email header" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204355
<ubotu> New bug: #204356 in launchpad "Make it possible to pass an extra view_name argument to tales url formatter from within templates" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204356
 * tbf just realizes how the 20 minutes schedule is harmful for the build farm...
<tbf> ...for minutes the build farm is idle... just to get hammered by new uploads every 20 minutes
<tbf> maybe the interval should be reduced to avoid that large bulks of work...
<tbf> ...and for convenience of the service's users?
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 27 March 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> mtg date change
<ilyaromanenko> hi all! as i understand default users of translation can only propose suggestion not approve it?
<tbf> weird: why are there idle build hosts, when the matching build request queue is not empty?
<andrea-bs> tbf: non-virtual machine can't be used for PPAs
<nand> hi!
<nand> I heard of a new beta mailing list system in LP...
<nand> I was wondering if I could have access to it
<ubotu> New bug: #204424 in launchpad ""Working on" section shows the generic task of cojoined bug tasks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204424
#launchpad 2008-03-21
<ubotu> New bug: #204460 in launchpad "mirror prober is fooled by mirrors which return content on not founds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204460
<ubotu> New bug: #204471 in launchpad "ftp checking still broken - only detects missing files when their directory exists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204471
<ubotu> New bug: #204505 in launchpad-cal "the calendary hang the sistem!!!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204505
<ubotu> New bug: #204525 in launchpad "launchpad's PPA rejects packages with epoch versioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204525
 * Hobbsee raises eyebrow
 * Fujitsu already commented.
<Fujitsu> Both PEBKAC and Soyuz giving useless error messages.
<Hobbsee> ah, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #204560 in malone "Incorrect MIME type when uploading an audio/x-musepack (*.mpc) file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204560
<ubotu> New bug: #204562 in launchpad "Logging out on the bug watch +edit page redirects to a non-existing page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204562
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> is it possible to delete a series on a launchpad project ? I couldn't find how to do so....
<Fujitsu> Tonio_: Ask a question on the answer tracker.
<Tonio_> Fujitsu: oki ;)
<Fujitsu> Tonio_: Only admins can do it at the moment, unfortunately :(
<SniX_> Hi, is there somebody ?
<Fujitsu> SniX_: I presume so.
<SniX_> nice :) I have a question about this: https://code.launchpad.net/ocaml/main
<SniX_> what does mean "Test Failed" ?
<SniX_> sorry if this a stupid question but I am a newb
<Fujitsu> SniX_: It means that the test import failed, but I don't believe we can tell any more. Ask a question at the URL in the topic.
<SniX_> What are these tests ? Are the algo/procedure documented somehere ?
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure, sorry.
<Fujitsu> It could well be manual.
<SniX_> No problem. Thanks for answering.
<SniX_> I am trying to figure out how this project was created and is managed on Launchpad.
<SniX_> As far as I see, there is nobody registered. Is it possible that this project was created automatically ?   
<Fujitsu> SniX_: What do you mean there's nobody registered?
<Fujitsu> It was registered in the depths of time, and is currently owned by a team of Launchpad adminish types.
<SniX_> OK. I figured out how to see that (Overview/Lifecycle) 
<SniX_> One question again: what/who is  a "driver" ? I guess it has little to do with hardware :) 
<Fujitsu> I forget.
<Fujitsu> I think they have extra privileges over blueprints.
<Fujitsu> And might be able to create release series.
<SniX_> OK. I have opened a "question" on this subject. Thanks.
<SniX_> Another one. I have already done the "Launchpad tour" but I have seen no reference to the possibility to host a web site/wiki for a project. Is it supposed to be created elsewhere and linked in ?
<Fujitsu> SniX_: There are no hosting services for such things on Launchpad at this time.
<SniX_> Well. I have no more questions (for now).
<SniX_> Fujitsu: thanks for taking the time to answer
<Fujitsu> SniX_: No problem.
<cody-somerville> kiko, I'd like to rename xubuntu-team to xubuntu but a user already has that name
<cody-somerville> kiko, can we do something about that?
<kiko> cody-somerville, yes, contact him. 
<cody-somerville> kiko, The account was registered in 2005 and there appears to be no activity with it
<kiko> cody-somerville, if he doesn't reply, let me know and I'll rejiggle
<cody-somerville> What is your e-mail? I'll CC you in.
<cody-somerville> kiko@canonical.com ?
<kiko> yep!
<dfiloni> hi to all, anybody can help me?
<gmb> dfiloni: I can try. What's up?
<dfiloni> I've a problem with ppa
<dfiloni> I've upped a dapper package and it failed to build
<dfiloni> in the buildlog I see this
<dfiloni> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-it-dev/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<dfiloni> is it normal?
<dfiloni> it doesn't find dapper dependencies
<gmb> dfiloni: I honestly can't say, since I don't work on PPAs. Your best bet would be to file a question at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/ and someone will answer it as soon as possible.
<dfiloni> ok thanks
<gmb> dfiloni: Sorry to not be able to help more.
<dfiloni> gmb: np
<dfiloni> don't worry
<cprov> dfiloni: it's not normal but common, retry the build (see the action menu on the failed-to-build page) and it will build fine.
<gmb> cprov to the rescue! I thought you were away today for Easter.
<dfiloni> thanks cprov
<cprov> gmb: last-minute day-swap, I couldn't resist to work when everybody is outside watching the sun and eating chocolate ;)
<cprov> dfiloni: you are welcome
<gmb> :)
<Hobbsee> cprov: you are a true geek.
<cprov> Hobbsee: not a successful one, though (I was tempted to say 'yet', but it might not be right)
<Hobbsee> cprov: heh
<cprov> eastern-bunny: please, bring me a faster laptop disk, so I can do more than one `bzr checkout` per hour.
<Hobbsee> christmas != easter?
<cprov> we brazilians are princess-like, we demand gifts every holiday.
<Hobbsee> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #204628 in launchpad "Admins and owners should be able to edit deactivated project features" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204628
<charles_> I'm trying to set up translations for a project (Transmission) in launchpad.  I uploaded the po/pot files, and they're all marked as "needs review"... who does that review?  Is there something I need to do to?
<mdke> charles_: the launchpad admins should see to it. But post to the mailing list if it isn't done after a few days
<charles_> mdke: okay, thanks
<charles_> mdke: mdke: by "the mailing list" do you mean launchpad-users?
<mdke> charles_: that's right
<charles_> mdke: thank again
<charles_> s/thank/thanks/
<ParatorF43> come registro il mio account su IRC?
<andrea-bs> ParatorF43: this channel is about Launchpad and is in English :)
#launchpad 2008-03-22
<ubotu> New bug: #204906 in launchpad "Parsing of URLs could use improvement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204906
<jml> thumper: get diffs for merge proposals!
<thumper> jml: yes what?
<ubotu> New bug: #204980 in malone "bug contacts should be able to unsubscribe from implicit subscriptions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204980
<ubotu> New bug: #204984 in malone "would be nice to be able to arbitrarily sort bug tasks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204984
<G0SUB> hello. whom should I contact about email forwarding issues ?
<YokoZar> Do packages pushed to ppa have to have source in tar.gz format, or can I have orig.tar.bz2?
<Hobbsee> YokoZar: they neeed .tar.gz, afaik.  so does the ubuntu archive
<YokoZar> Hobbsee: Do you know the dpkg-buildpackage command to rebuild a source archive as .tar.gz?
<Hobbsee> YokoZar: bunzip2 foo.tar.bz2 && gzip -9 foo.tar
<YokoZar> heh, ok
<Hobbsee> there is no dpkg-buildpackage command for it, unless you're planning to make the package native, and remove the old tarball completely.
<YokoZar> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> YokoZar: you're welcome
<qense> what file type should brandings be?
<Adri2000> can someone accept these translations https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/tasks/+imports, or at least tell me it will be done before the last hardy langpacks upload?
<Seveas> kiko-afk, ping
<Seveas> improved launchpadduser.py: http://media.kaarsemaker.net/launchpadduser.py
<arnetheduck> hi, I'm thinking about switching over to bzr for revision control from svn, and move the hosting to launchpad. launchpad is already importing my svn repo, but I'd like to replace that with a repo of my own - how would be the best way to go about?
<ubotu> New bug: #205313 in launchpad-answers "see answers via subscription?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205313
<sistpoty> hi
<sistpoty> if I activate my ppa, will I have an option to disable it, once I don't need it any longer?
<kiko-afk> sistpoty, I was thinking about that today. well, you can delete all the packages in it, and when the packages stay at zero for long enough we will reap them.
<sistpoty> kiko-afk: ok, thanks!
#launchpad 2008-03-23
<Hobbsee> now, how is it best to find under what name a particular block of code is hosted under launchpad?
<Hobbsee> and how do i search branches on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev ?
<Hobbsee> is there any way i can find a branch that i've contributed to?
<Hobbsee> or...anything?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: got any idea where the ubuntu-restricted-extras stuff was stored?  it's in bzr somewhere, and on launchpad, but i don't know where anymore, and launchpad search is being unhelpful.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Well, it should be easy to find...
<Fujitsu> But of course, LP doesn't do code for packages.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: it's not a project, apparently.
<Fujitsu> It must be.
<Fujitsu> As one can't use +junk for groups.
<Hobbsee> or i'm looking under teh wrong name.
<Fujitsu> Is there a project linked to the source package?
<Hobbsee> at least, i *think* it was in bzr.
<Fujitsu> It has no Vcs-* headers.
<Fujitsu> So maybe not.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i don't think so
<Hobbsee> yeah, but i may never have put them in
<Fujitsu> Tut tut.
 * Hobbsee closes 2 bugs.
<thumper> Hobbsee: can I get you to file a bug with your comments from 4 hours ago, and assign it to me?
<Hobbsee> thumper: about the "how to search for a bzr branch in a useful way" thing?
<thumper> Hobbsee: that was going to be this cycle but didn't make it
<thumper> Hobbsee: I ran out of time
<thumper> :-(
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> aww :(
<thumper> hopefully I should have it on edge in a couple of weeks
<thumper> Hobbsee: what do you mean by "a useful way"?
<Hobbsee> thumper: one that returns the results you want :)
<thumper> Hobbsee: I can't yet read minds
<Hobbsee> thumper: awww.  pity.
<thumper> Hobbsee: what fields would you expect it to search?
<Hobbsee> thumper: well, i'd expect that if i knew the name of whatever the thing was, and the project, then it would be able to search and tell me which particular group had ownership o fit, etc.
<Hobbsee> ie, i know that ubuntu.gutsy is the seed list for gutsy, in the project called ubuntu, yet if i don't remember that tha't sin ~ubuntu-core-dev, i'll never find it.
<thumper> Hobbsee: what about going to code.launchpad.net/<project> (and then "list branches" or +branches) , that will give you the branches for the project, then use this new search field and type in "gutsy", you'll get the right thing
<thumper> Hobbsee: you should almost get that now
<thumper> Hobbsee: unless there are hundreds of branches in the project
<thumper> Hobbsee: hopefully my branch should be there soon (RSN)
 * thumper goes to sort out kids
 * RAOF wonders what that's a euphamism for.
 * Fujitsu sorts out RAOF.
<Hobbsee> thumper: where exactly would i find "list branches"?
<Hobbsee> or does ubuntu not class as a project?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Ubuntu has no branches.
<Fujitsu> Because distros couldn't possibly ever need branches.
<Fujitsu> This is why we have hacks like putting seeds in /ubuntu-seeds or so.
<Hobbsee> we have /ubuntu-seeds?
<Hobbsee> oh, so we do.
<Hobbsee> yes, nwo about this new search field.
<Fujitsu> Yes, because we can't have branches on distros. This makes things messy.
<Hobbsee> the one that doesn't exist?
 * Hobbsee wonders why the distros wouldn't need branches....
<Fujitsu> Because!
<Hobbsee> anyway, so i've found the project.  there is just no search bar.
<Fujitsu> I forget the reason that was given.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: because why?
<thumper> Hobbsee: yes I was mentioning this "soon to land" search bar
<Hobbsee> thumper: ahhh, right.
<Hobbsee> thumper: then i will not be confused over why i can't see it then :)
<thumper> Hobbsee: also, as you noticed, distro's don't have branches (yet)
<Hobbsee> thumper: yeah.  so no wonder it all confuses me, which is why i tend not to use branches.
 * Hobbsee --> dinner
<McKinney> i have a question about the launchpad ppa. is there someone who can help me?
<Fujitsu> McKinney: Quite possibly. Ask away, and someone will answer if they know.
<McKinney> thanks :) i created my ppa and wanted to upload a package. but everywhere i read that i have upload a .changes-file. where do i get that from?
<Fujitsu> McKinney: How have you created your package?
<McKinney> i downloaded the source-pakete and created the origin-package with dh_make --createorig. i took pidgin 2.4.0 to try that.
<McKinney> source-package
<Fujitsu> McKinney: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide will probably help you out.
<McKinney> thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #205586 in launchpad-buildd "Should be able to search for packages across all PPA's" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205586
<soren> Does anyone have any good ideas on how to map the bzr revision numbers on an import of an svn branch on launchpad to the original svn revision numbers?
<Odd_Bloke> soren: Asking in #bzr is more likely to get you a useful response. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #205629 in launchpad "hwdb should provide a usable manual upload form" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205629
<ubotu> New bug: #205637 in launchpad-buildd "Should be able to associate PPA packages with projects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205637
<fitoria> hello
<fitoria> How does a Translation template gets aproved in Launchpad?
<fitoria> ?
<mtaylor> kiko-afk: ping? 
<mtaylor> kiko-afk: nm
<mtaylor> it was my fault
<fitoria> How does a Translation template gets aproved in Launchpad?
<andrea-bs> fitoria: maybe this will help you: https://help.launchpad.net/TranslationsImportPolicy
<fitoria> thanks andrea-bs
<ubotu> New bug: #205644 in diff-ext "Please add diff-ext to the rosetta (Launchpad translations)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205644
#launchpad 2009-03-16
<duffyd> jamesh: hi
<spm> lifeless: "..loath things being set fixed released or invalid.." +1111. my 2c emotional response from having reported bugs being marked invalid is that such a setting is incredibly offputting ie "Why do I even bother reporting any bugs then?". Have personally resolved to never use that setting on any bug reports against my stuff; except as absolute last resort.
<wgrant> spm: As long as it's used where appropriate, it's fine.
<wgrant> And we have lots of appropriate uses of it in Ubuntu.
<lifeless> spm: indeed. see for instance my irssi bug on ^I when used over ssh
<spm> lots of inappropriate too
<wgrant> Of course.
<lifeless> 'too hard' != not a bug, IMO :)
<wgrant> lifeless: That's Won't Fix, but certainly not Invalid.
<spm> "Won't Fix" is also, imho, evil in being incredibly offputting.
<spm> ie this problem affects you; sux to be you.
<spm> Is not nice.
<wgrant> We do that mainly for old releases and features.
<lifeless> so the distro is different, in that it doesn't fix many bugs at all
<lifeless> its mainly a clearing house
<lifeless> but still
<duffyd> jamesh: yt?
<wgrant> Right.
<lifeless> duffyd: he hasn't replied, so is probably still asleep or somethin
<wgrant> And I don't have an awful lot of being an upstream in Malone.
<duffyd> lifeless: k, cool
<thumper> spm: I've sometimes used "Won't Fix" for "Working as designed, U R doin it wrong"
<wgrant> thumper: That could be Invalid.
<thumper> wgrant: hmm, I'm probably not consistent :)
<spm> thumper: :-) .. like to pick an example not at random: code privacy settngs? ;-)
 * thumper smacks spm around
<spm> heh
<spm> thumper: even so. while not disagreeing; I'd regard "UR doing it wrong" as a bug in how I made it possible for personX to do it wrong. ie is a docco/UI etc bug.
 * thumper will not be drawn into potential PEBKAC issues
<spm> I'd suggest maybe... 1/3 of the bugs I get would fall into that category. If the docco is missing, or simply wrong... ouchy.
<wgrant> Speaking of incorrect documentation... https://help.launchpad.net/BranchMergeProposals is outdated (branch pages don't have Actions menus any more), which confused somebody over the weekend.
 * thumper hangs head
<thumper> wgrant: thanks for the pointer
<thumper> wgrant: can you file a bug for that?
<wgrant> thumper: Sure.
 * wgrant files, then -> uni.
<thumper> wgrant: thanks
<duffyd> jamesh: yt?
<duffyd> anyone here know how to get testrunners to output all the stuff happening in stdout?
<duffyd> annoying thing is aI just get the report summary :(
<duffyd> -v doesn't help
<jamesh> duffyd: hi
<jamesh> what is the problem exactly?
<duffyd> jamesh: hi! Still having issues with gpgme so I've put some printf statements in the c library
<duffyd> jamesh: I've littered it with printf statements :) but I wanna see the output in my testrunner
<duffyd> and doctest doesn't provide this kind of output.
<duffyd> How can I see the output from the c library. If I call up the library manually should they appear?
<jamesh> I wouldn't have thought printf's at the C level would get captured by a test runner
<duffyd> I'll step through and see what's happening
<duffyd> fyi the tests all work on my dev machine (and the other devs machines) but not on the staging server
<duffyd> really weird
<duffyd> and is difficult to debug as the error messages aren't very descriptive
<duffyd> mm stepping through it doesn't return anything
<duffyd> jamesh: this is the relevant code from pygpgme-context.c: http://paste.plone.org/26969
<duffyd> I've just added the printf statements in
<duffyd> I just realised it didn't pick up the new egg
<duffyd> I'll fix that first
<duffyd> stupid buildout ;)
<duffyd> jamesh: oh no, I'm a real C n00b: what does this mean: src/pygpgme-context.c:607: error: expected ‘;’ before string constant
<duffyd> I've put the semicolons in after the printf statement strings but still getting that error
<jamesh> duffyd: you want printf("message\n");
<duffyd> ok thanks
<duffyd> jamesh: bingo
<duffyd> thanks
<duffyd> cu
<Hobbsee> wow, guys!
<thumper> Hobbsee: what?
<Hobbsee> thumper: the bug pages and editing inline
<zhangweiwu> Hello. I want to encourage people fix the bug that gnu-util's tr(1) doesn't support multibyte character. this is a bug reported multiple times on multiple bug tracker (e.g. redhat, gnu's own bug tracker). I am new to launchpad do you think filing it at launchpad again making any sense?
<zhangweiwu> FreeBSD has it fixed on their version
<noodles775> zhangweiwu: if launchpad is being used for their code-hosting and development, yes, but otherwise probably not.
<zhangweiwu> noodles775: thanks. I don't even to look up, because I don't beleive gnu guys develop on someone else's platform. that's the impression they left me in years.
<twenty2andYou> idk if this is really a reasonable place to ask this, but is launchpad.net strict about what kind of projects they host?  specifically if my project scrapes a lot of sites that 1) breaks the site's TOS, and 2) the site probably has illegal content
<theholyduck> twenty2andYou, well if you jut have info about how to access it
<theholyduck> i dont thinks so :P
<theholyduck> they allready supply torrent clients and web browsers. why not a script that upon user interaction uses varous other things+
<spiv> twenty2andYou: there's a "Terms of Use" link on every page, which takes you to <https://launchpad.net/legal>
<twenty2andYou> spiv: that loads a blank page for me
<spiv> theholyduck: torrent clients and web browsers aren't clearly analogous to the twenty2andYou's case
<theholyduck> spiv, well they require some sort of user input to perform illegal actions
<theholyduck> they arent illegal by themselfs
<spiv> twenty2andYou: Odd.  It should take you to <https://help.launchpad.net/Legal>
<twenty2andYou> now it is blacked out instead of white out
<theholyduck> if he has a system that does illegal things based upon user input. shouldnt really be any worse now should it?
<theholyduck> twenty2andYou, works fine here :P
<twenty2andYou> I guess this is like the sites that link to illegal videos hosted on veoh & megavideo
<theholyduck> twenty2andYou, well its a bit dependant on where you're from aswell :P
<spiv> theholyduck: I believe some jurisdictions care about the primary intent of software, and things like that.  It's not that there aren't similarities, it's just that I don't think you can safely conclude that because torrent clients are acceptable then X must be too.  There are too many variables.
<theholyduck> spiv, well yeah local law varies alot
<twenty2andYou> I don't directly enable anything illegal (except perhaps breaking ToS, but that isn't "illegal" imo, just immoral) but I'm definately enabling illegal activity
<spiv> IANAL, etc.
<theholyduck> in norway i cant be sued or charged for dling copyrighted software
<theholyduck> they have to figure out who sent me the copy
<theholyduck> directly
<theholyduck> and charge him
<theholyduck> but alot of other places dont work like that
<twenty2andYou> I'm mostly interested to know if launchpad is going to remove my project, I understand it is in a legally grey area and scraping sites is bad all around, I just wnat to know if launchpad is going to say f-it we're just hosting the code or if they're going to remove it
<theholyduck> twenty2andYou, well another not entirely applicable thing :P
<theholyduck> is the ruling for libmp3lame
<theholyduck> it was demed legal to create the SOURCE code for a mp3 encoder.
<spiv> twenty2andYou: take a look at the Terms of Use on the website, and if they don't answer your question, post to launchpad-users about it (or file a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad)
<theholyduck> even if creating and selling a encoder would be illegal
<theholyduck> since source code was just information about how to do it. not actually something that did it
<Tiefflieger> Hi everyone :-)  Anyone else having problems with lp's bazaar, or is it just me?
<jml> Tiefflieger: I haven't had any problems, but I haven't used it for the last couple of hours.
<jml> Tiefflieger: what's the problem?
<Tiefflieger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kaffeejunkies/cassiopeia/main/revision/12 sometimes shows an error message that I should try again in a few minutes, and to get a local branch it took me 3 tries, on the first and second try it got stuck while downloading the files
<Tiefflieger> so I canceled it with ctrl+c after 5 Minutes. (command were "bzr branch lp:cassiopeia"
<wgrant> That sounds like Loggerhead playing up and bzr pre-1.12.
<wgrant> (1.12 seems much better at indicating progress, where older versions looked like they were stalled)
<Tiefflieger> hm? I did no change for 9 hours to that branch, so loggerhead shouldn't have something to do, should it? and for the branching: You think I just have to wait longer?
<Tiefflieger> (but thanks a lot for the explanation :-) )
<wgrant> re. Loggerhead: Why wouldn't it? It renders pages as you request them. Branching: I suspect so.
<Tiefflieger> I thought pages were rendered only once when a change has been detected
<wgrant> I don't believe it does, but even if it did it would still have to have some logic to check whether it had to invalid the cache or not.
<untitled_> "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. Try reloading this page in a minute or two." do you guys have the same problem?
<Tiefflieger> yes :-)
<untitled_> oki
<untitled_> it works on and off for me.. however it hasn't been working for about 3 min now
<kiko> untitled_, bazaar.launchpad.net?
<untitled_> heavy load or some other problem that you are aware about?
<untitled_> aye
<untitled_> "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uarch/uarch/devel/revision/23"
<kiko> it is just having memory pressure issues
<untitled_> i see
<wgrant> Is any progress being made on that? I know there's been work ongoing for months...
<untitled_> last update 2008-04-29
<jml> wgrant: loggerhead's an open source project hosted on Launchpad. We aren't keeping any of the work a secret.
<wgrant> jml: I'm aware. But I'm not sure how that helps, as bzr log isn't likely to tell me "reduced frequency of LP prod deaths by 50%".
<wgrant> (I particularly dislike this issue as it cropped up in the middle of a demonstration of LP to the rest of my team)
<thumper> Tiefflieger: which version of bzr are you using?
<Tiefflieger> 1.12
<Tiefflieger> I've just installed it this morning
<thumper> hmm, and you said it took how long?
 * thumper tries
<Tiefflieger> about 5 minutes, then I canceled and tried again
<Tiefflieger> but there was no network activity when it stalled, but that could be because of my internet connection (I'm at the university right now)
<thumper> Tiefflieger: have you done a `bzr lp-login` ?
<Tiefflieger> yes
<thumper> Tiefflieger: did it work the second time?
<Tiefflieger> no, but the third time :-)
<thumper> weird
<thumper> the loggerhead browser is quite separate from the server that serves the branches
<jml> thumper: they share common points of failure though.
<thumper> how big is cassiopeia?
<thumper> jml: true
<wgrant> thumper: My copy of the branch is about 37MiB. It took < 2 minutes over HTTP, even from here.
<Tiefflieger> not that big, about 5 MB
<Tiefflieger> I'm trying to get a branch again, just to test it - seems to be stalled again
<jml> Tiefflieger: are you branching into an existing local repository?
<thumper> real    7m37.172s
<thumper> :(
<Tiefflieger> no, in a directory I've just made (~/temp)
<jml> Tiefflieger: if you want to get more information (and you are branching over bzr+ssh), try adding -Dhpss to your bzr command
<jml> Tiefflieger: that'll dump timing info to ~/.bzr.log that can help diagnose the problem.
<Tiefflieger> It got stuck at the following line: "[###########-        ] Copying content texts:Copied record 299/652 "
<Tiefflieger> thanks, I will do that :-)
<thumper> 36M
<wgrant> Mine was stuck on 296 for 30 seconds or so.
 * jml eagerly awaits the next rollout.
<thumper> me too
<wgrant> bzr 0.14rc smartserver speedups?
<Tiefflieger> btw, bzr gives me 2 deprecation warnings about some hashlibs, but that shouldn't be the reason for my problems, I suppose
<jml> Tiefflieger: unlikely
<wgrant> That's pycrypto with Python 2.6 - it'll be fixed before Jaunty's released.
<wgrant> It's just the md5/sha1 -> hashlib move.
 * jml halts
<Tiefflieger> seems to be stuck again: http://pastebin.com/m26109486 , but I needed some tries.
<Tiefflieger> Since I'm the only one who has this problem, I think it's rather a problem with my internet connection than with lp's bazaar...
 * wgrant wonders why null is part of launchpad-project.
<Tiefflieger> bye everybody, thanks for the help :-)
<nil2> hi, I've created a branch with the wrong name, does anyone know to rename it?
<wgrant> nil2: On the branch page on Launchpad (https://launchpad.net/~user/project/branch), click the edit button next to the title.
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone solve the question 62612 ?
<qball> how can I give somebody permission to upload new translation templates for my project?
<bigjools> danilos: ^
<c_korn> cody-somerville: ping
<cody-somerville> c_korn, pong
<c_korn> I filed bug 343155 about the sivp compiling issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343155 in launchpad-buildd "build of sivp 0.5.0-1ubuntu1 freezes on amd64 ubuntu official build machine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343155
<c_korn> sylvestre ledru (maintainer) says the config.log should tell him want wents wrong when trying to detect scilab.
<c_korn> is there a way to get it? configure || cat config.log won't work I think because the configure just freezes and does not fail
<cody-somerville> cprov, ^^
<cprov> c_korn: I don't know if there is a easy way to get the debug data you need. Can't you instrument the source package to be more verbose about the problematic step ?
<cprov> c_korn: anyway, append your ideas to the bug report. I honestly don't see how autoconfig could behave differently in virtual & non-virtual environments.
<c_korn> cprov: ok, sylvestre commented: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/343155/comments/3
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343155 in launchpad-buildd "build of sivp 0.5.0-1ubuntu1 freezes on amd64 ubuntu official build machine" [Undecided,New]
<c_korn> how should an env variable be set?
<cprov> c_korn: cool, I guess you could easily do that in your debian/rules, right ?
<c_korn> cprov: yes, I think DEB_CONFIGURE_SCRIPT_ENV is the right variable to set?
<cprov> c_korn: yes, that would be elegant :)
<c_korn> cprov: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/343155/comments/4
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343155 in launchpad-buildd "build of sivp 0.5.0-1ubuntu1 freezes on amd64 ubuntu official build machine" [Undecided,New]
<c_korn> now it should build fine
<c_korn> who is in charge for letting it build again? a MOTU?
<Laney> are the PPA buildds going to be refreshed for the xen/mono fix?
<cprov> c_korn: you have to upload a new source.
<c_korn> why that? the sources are already in ubuntu
<c_korn> a  MOTU is trying to build it. thanks. bye
<cprov> Laney: there is a open task on launchpad-buildd about that, so soon.
<Laney> sweet
<Laney> cprov: do you have a link that I can subscribe to?
<cprov> Laney: it's a new task in the existing bug, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/237724
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 237724 in linux "linux-image-2.6.24-18-xen breaks mono" [High,Fix committed]
<cprov> Laney: you are already subscribed, AFAICS.
<Laney> oh, the same bug?
<directhex> i think one of the PPA builders might be feeling unwell. it's taking an uncommonly long length of time to build a package
<AnAnt> bug 62612
<ubottu> Bug 62612 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/62612 is private
<AnAnt> question 62612
<AnAnt> answer 62612
<AnAnt> answers 62612
<directhex> can someone with elite powers drop-kick radon across the room?
<Spads> directhex: can you be more specific?
<directhex> https://launchpad.net/+builds/radon
<directhex> that build took 42 minutes on lpia, 39 on amd64, and previous versions of the package took 50 mins on i386
<directhex> i.e. "it's broken"
<cprov> directhex: do you have all the information you need debug the current 'freeze' ? I can cancel the build for you.
<directhex> cprov, i don't see any obvious signs of why it's stopped progressing - it built fine on lpia/amd64
<directhex> and it's the same orig as previous successful builds
<directhex> so i think it might be some transitory glitch in the builder
<cprov> directhex: okay, let's just reset the job and see how it goes.
<directhex> cprov, neato, ta
<qball> how do I add a 2nd template in launchpad?
<qball> (translations)
<danilo_> qball: you should go to a productseries translations page, and use the "Upload" link to upload your second POT
<qball> kay
<directhex> cprov,  Build started 40 minutes ago  on samarium (virtual)  and finished 3 minutes ago  taking 37 minutes — see the log
<directhex> cprov, seems it was the builder then, not me ;)
<qball> danilo_: did that, it overwritten my old template
<qball> old gmpc.pot  the one I want to add is gmpc-alarm.pot
<danilo_> qball: can you give me the link you went to? and did you use a different POT name?
<qball> https://translations.launchpad.net/gmpc/trunk
<qball> let me upload the right .pot file again
<danilo_> qball: import queue on https://translations.launchpad.net/gmpc/trunk/+imports says they have both been imported into the same template
<qball> I want a new template
<qball> one is main programm, other is plugin
<danilo_> qball: ah, you might be hitting a bug with in auto-approver which just checks for matching beginning of a file name
<danilo_> qball: right, can you upload it with a completely different name, and then I'll change it to a proper one?
<danilo_> qball: something like alarm-qmpc.pot
<qball> danilo_: but I have 20+ off these gmpc-<name>.pot files
<qball> one for each plugin
<qball> but let me try
<danilo_> qball: ok, then it's better the other way around
<qball> can you aprove the last gmpc.pot I uploaded
<danilo_> yeah, I'll do that
<qball> then I try a alarm-gmpc.pot, just for fun and giggles
<danilo_> qball: I've approved it, but let's try a different approach for others
<danilo_> qball: once correct gmpc.pot is imported, I'll change it's pathname to something else temporarily so you can upload all the rest with their correct names
<qball> don't have them all at this moment..
<qball> I made a few plugins translatable and was trying how it works
<danilo_> qball: right, I am sorry that you hit this bug, but I've just made the main template temp-gmpc.pot (maybe we can make it main-gmpc.pot, when we can avoid the bug until we fix it, but you'd need to use that for uploading as well)
<qball> that is not a big problem
<qball> try to upload gmpc-alarm.pot now?
<qball> ok. uploaded
<danilo_> qball: can you please try that again, because I had to move the old one (which was already approved for import into main template) away?
<qball> kay done.
<danilo_> qball: now it'd be nice to wait for our auto-approver to make sure it doesn't recognize the file as the existing template, instead of me approving it manually right away
<qball> ok
<danilo_> qball: can you ping me later today and I'll check how it went?
<qball> I will
<danilo_> qball: btw, how's gtodo doing? :)
<qball> thx
<qball> danilo_: eeh not doing a lot
<qball> never got around finishing gtodo2
<qball> shamefully
<qball> way to busy, way to little help
<qball> add becoming ill the list
<danilo_> qball: ah, I am sorry to hear that :)
<qball> so gtodo and stuffkeeper are on a hiatus
<danilo_> qball: it was a nice little app, keep up the good work though :)
<qball> http://stuffkeeper.org/index.php/Main_Page <-- thhis is a neat thing too.
<danilo_> qball: ah, right, it is :)
<qball> ideas are never the problem..
<danilo_> qball: tell me about it, if we can only find the time to implement them all...
<qball> danilo_: any clue on if/when this bug would be fixed?
<danilo_> qball: not really, it's not a high priority one at this time since multi-template set-ups are not that common
<qball> ok.
<lip> hello
<lip> can some body help me?
<MrKanister> lip: That depends on what your question might be ;)
<lip> )
<lip> Can you approve archive mirror as official?
<MrKanister> lip: No, unfortunately not
<lip> ok
<MTecknology> Is there anyone that can update this page for me? http://blog.launchpad.net/projects/ubuntu-loco-website-kit - the link to the project page is ubuntu-drupal, not loco-drupal
<mrooney> congrats everyone on the YUI3 sprint, sounds like it went well!
<rockstar> mrooney, it was also a lot of fun.
<mrooney> from my personal experience I am glad YUI3 was chosen, it does seem like an excellent library
<kiko> I can't load ~kiko snif
<beuno> I can
<beuno> not that I'm bragging...
<kiko> beuno, have I ever showed you the star wars cantina youtube video?
<beuno> kiko, no, but it sounds like something I want to watch
<kiko> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv5iEK-IEzw
<kiko> definitely worth watching
<beuno> ah!  eddie izzard, he's awesome
<mpt> beuno, I've just noticed how the bug summary field smoothly shrinks when the summary you're typing shortens from two lines to one line. That's classy work.
<beuno> mpt, :)
<beuno> a lot of complaining in there
<beuno> kiko, lol. I hadn't seen that clip. Have you seen the cake or death one?
 * mwhudson needs to buy some eddie dvds
<mpt> beuno, complaining in where?
<beuno> mpt, developers!
<qball> danilos: still awates acceptance
<kiko> beuno, yeah
<kiko> beuno, but this one is better!
<thumper> morning
<Laney> Is something up with the i386 buildds? Seeing stuff like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit-plugins/2.26.0-0ubuntu1/+build/906753/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.gedit-plugins_2.26.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz on a few packages
<Laney> forget it, not a buildd problem
<mpt> "Sorry, all things indicated that that is where it must go."
<mpt> The mysterious bug 88818 strikes again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 88818 in malone "Many people report non-Launchpad bugs on Launchpad products" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/88818
<lamalex> heh
<domas> that looks a bit recursive
<Turl> hello
<Turl> I'm getting an odd error when building a package in a PPA
<Turl> configure: error: in `/build/buildd/xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.6.3/obj-i686-linux-gnulp': configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Turl> any idea?
<emmajane> ping jml
<jml> emmajane: hi
<emmajane> hey :)
<emmajane> just responded to your bug response.
<jml> yay
<emmajane> I have no idea what's already done, but please feel free to close the bug if you've already addressed the pain points.
<jml> emmajane: thanks. that's exactly the kind of bug comment I like :)
<emmajane> jml, heh
<jml> (the whole point of opening a bug is to have to closed.)
<emmajane> jml, I was hoping it wasn't *too* rubber mallet-ish.
<emmajane> thumper's already identified that he likes to be beaten about LP issues though. ;)
<jml> emmajane: yeah. the thing about UI bugs is that without effort from all parties, they can often become uncloseable mishmashes of suggestions and descriptions of negative experiences. so the occasional mallet is required.
<emmajane> heh
 * thumper is black and blue right now from all the beatings
 * emmajane chuckles.
<emmajane> poor thumper :(
<jml> ok.
<jml> so now I'm really, honestly going to start actually making Launchpad better, rather than talk about it :)
<emmajane> LOL
<jml> buh-bye gmail
<emmajane> jml, I won't tell you all the things I'm not working on while submitting LP bug reports. procrastination FTW!
<abarbaccia> hey all, i just merged my accounts but the karma didn't transfer
<mwhudson> karma is updated nightly
<mwhudson> check back tomorrow
<abarbaccia> very good. maybe a note about that should be added to the "success" screen as it was one of the first things i checked. :-)
<abarbaccia> i could file a bug for it.... ahahaha
<wgrant> mpt: But they said to report a bug on Launchpad!
<nhandler> I'm trying to play around with the LP API. Is there a way to get a list of bugs that a user is subscribed to?
<wgrant> nhandler: Not globally, but you can search in a specific context by giving an argument to searchTasks.
<nhandler> wgrant: So searchTasks falls under a distribution, so I can search for all Ubuntu bugs that a user is subscribed to, correct?
<wgrant> nhandler: Yes.
 * wgrant -> gone
#launchpad 2009-03-17
<nhandler> staging.launchpad.net is down again :(
<poolie> nhandler: confirmed
<poolie> spm ^^ yoohoo
<poolie> these "%s wants to join" mails are just not quite right
<spm> nhandler: poolie: ta. yes known. am having a 'wtf' moment with ~ 32Kb of the '^@' character in the staging logs.
<poolie> that would be \0 isn't it?
<spm> I think so.
<poolie> i think you're worrying about nothing :-) (sarcasm)
 * spm bows to the forces of superior (sarcastic) evil
<jml> no dark sarcasm in the channel
<spm> but! that's like asking me to never say a thing? ... or was that the idea? ;-)
<jml> hey! losa! leave them kids alone!
<spm> nhandler: staging appears to be back up and working; but given the fail it had? any observations of funkyness would be apprecaited!
<nhandler> spm: Will do
<nhandler> Does this look right? 'launchpad.distributions['ubuntu'].searchTasks(bug_subscriber=launchpad.people['nhandler'])'? It is meant to return a list of bugs I am subscribed to
<ryanakca> Hmmm... bug 315725 says that debbugs #511647 is ``New; Unknown'', however, bugs.debian.org says ``Severity: wishlist; Fixed in version slingshot/0.8.1p-2''... Is this the desired behavior?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315725 in slingshot "Menu launcher not created when Slingshot installed." [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315725
<Ampelbein> ryanakca: the upstream-bugtrackers are not updated in real time.
<ryanakca> Ampelbein: ... but should it take >= 2 days ?
<Ampelbein> ryanakca: if there is a problem connecting to the tracker, i guess so. lots of gnome-bugs are out-of-sync, too.
<bdrung> hi, https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/firefox-extensions/adblock-plus.upstream/+merge/4559 produces an oops
<cody-somerville> It looks like a problem in rendering the diff.
<rockstar> bdrung, are there high bit characters in your diff?
<bdrung> rockstar: high bit characters?
<rockstar> bdrung, as in, characters that aren't in a-zA-Z0-9 and basic punctuation?  Anything not on US or UK keyboard?
<bdrung> rockstar: yes. there are translations files in the diff.
<rockstar> bdrung, yeah, that's probably it.  It's a known bug.
<bdrung> rockstar: bug #?
<rockstar> bdrung, looking.
<rockstar> bdrung, hm, looks like when this first got encountered, the user didn't actually file a bug like I thought he did.
<rockstar> (Or I can't find it)
<rockstar> bdrung, would you like to file a bug against launchpad-bazaar ?
<bdrung> rockstar: what should i write into the bug report?
<rockstar> bdrung, most importantly, the oops id.
<thumper> rockstar: that bug is yours
<rockstar> thumper, thank you so much!  :)
<bdrung> rockstar: done: launchpad.net/bugs/344041
<savvas> argh.. is anyone aware of a launchpad bug to list the attachments/patches separately in a bug report in the right menu?
<wgrant> savvas: I can see the attachments in a portlet on bug pages already - is that not what you want?
<savvas> wgrant: that should be in edge?
<wgrant> savvas: It has been on production for at least 3 years. What exactly do you want changed?
<savvas> wgrant: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/311732 - to show "Patches:" and list the attachments that are checked as "This attachment is a patch"
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311732 in linux "2.6.28-4 breaks thinkfinger" [Undecided,Fix released]
<wgrant> savvas: Ahh. I don't know of such a bug.
<savvas> ok I'll search a bit :)
<savvas> wgrant: also, when I check "This attachment is a patch", what does it actually do?
 * wgrant searches.
<wgrant> It marks it as a patch.
<wgrant> So the bug shows up in searches as having a patch.
<savvas> aaaah
<wgrant> Bug #172507
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 172507 in malone "show patch icon or notification on the comments page" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172507
<wgrant> Bug #232449
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232449 in malone "indicate attachments that are patches " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232449
<wgrant> Similar, but not quite the same.
<savvas> nice, thank you!
<wgrant> np
<wgrant> A revision was recently committed to a branch to which I am subscribed (with diffs), and I did not get emailed. This revision was a merge which would have had a ghost as its RHS parent at that stage.
<wgrant> I wonder if that caused the puller to die, as the relevant BMP wasn't marked as merged either.
<wgrant> (but the revision did show up on LP)
<spiv> jml: ^
<rockstar> wgrant, the puller would have worked if the revision shows up.
<rockstar> wgrant, also, the diffs should be generated by another process, so it might not happen immediately.
<wgrant> rockstar: Um, wow.
<wgrant> 7 minutes ago it gave me the email, finally.
<rockstar> wgrant, ?
<wgrant> It was committed over an hour ago.
<rockstar> wgrant, so the issue here is a bug.
<wgrant> And... other revisions came with it.
<rockstar> wgrant, the bug is "you're too impatient"
<wgrant> No, there's more than that.
<wgrant> rockstar: The previous 5 revisions also came in other emails at that time.
<wgrant> Although I'd received them all before.
<rockstar> wgrant, hm.
<wgrant> Oh. Crap. That's somebody pulling into another branch.
<wgrant> So the email actually never came.
<wgrant> But it did when somebody pulled it into another branch.
<wgrant> rockstar: I don't buy the impatience argument, as the email from the other branch came within a couple of minutes.
<rockstar> wgrant, it sounds like the impatience argument is invalid now.
 * rockstar goes to bed
<wgrant> Night. Thanks for you help.
<poolie> hi wgrant
<wgrant> poolie: Hi.
<poolie> thanks for your ppa related feedback
<wgrant> Which?
 * poolie was just agreeing with your bugs
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Which in particular?
<poolie> that the fingerprint should be shown
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> I do like being agreed with, particularly when LP devs contest my position.
<poolie> bug 344105 might amuse you too :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344105 in soyuz "PPA keys should include username, url or email address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344105
<wgrant> poolie: But username, email address etc. are easily changable.
<wgrant> Although email address is a tad harder.
<poolie> oh, hm, i hadn't taken into account you could change userid
<poolie> and you can?
<wgrant> You can.
<wgrant> +edit has the field at the top.
<poolie> heh i'm glad i asked you about that bug then :)
<poolie> that seems to present some potential for confusion if the person already has a PPA
<poolie> though actually it might be kind of useful
<wgrant> Maybe there should be a redirect from a URL involving a fingerprint to the Archive.
<wgrant> That would at least allow manual lookup, which isn't possible now.
<poolie> or at least the key id, ie the last bit of the fingerprint
<wgrant> Right.
<mpt> wgrant, "but"?
<poolie> hello mpt!
<mpt> hi poolie
<poolie> it was in reply to my bug 344105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344105 in soyuz "PPA keys should include username, url or email address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344105
<wgrant> mpt: That's why people report bugs against Launchpad itself, I presume.
<wgrant> Or maybe -ECONTEXT
<mpt> wgrant, yeah, I am missing some
<mpt> wgrant, are you referring perhaps to my description of why the duplicate-finder fails?
<wgrant> mpt: No, of why some people file bugs against Launchpad. Devs tells people to file a bug on Launchpad.
<wgrant> I go to Launchpad. And it asks me what I want to file a bug against. Huh? I just went to Launchpad! Why are you asking?
<mpt> oh, bug 88818?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 88818 in malone "Many people report non-Launchpad bugs on Launchpad products" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/88818
<wgrant> OK, I'll type Launchpad again, to *really* tell it I want to file a bug on Launchpad.
<wgrant> mpt: Yes.
 * wgrant -> dinner
<mpt> Launch-launch-launchy-paddering-pad
<mpt> wgrant, I don't remember the "Bugzilla" product on bugzilla.mozilla.org receiving bug reports about Mozilla. Maybe it did/does and I've forgotten. Or maybe the listboxes make it more obvious what the options are.
<wgrant> mpt: Or maybe our users are just more crazy.
<Mez> how often does LP publish build binaries to PPAs?
<RAOF> Every 15 minutes, I believe.
<bigjools> 20
<qball> danilos: still no autoaccept
<danilos> qball: good, this means I can go and manually approve it
<qball> ok
<danilos> qball: ok, done, you'll need all others manually approved
<qball> aah fun
<qball> say I want to  upload a new translation file (.po) for gmpc it is now main-gmpc-<lang>.po
<danilos> qball: well, ideally, you'd start using something like "po/main-gmpc.pot po/<lang>.po... gmpc-alarm/gmpc-alarm.pot gmpc-alarm/<lang>.po..." and do a tarball upload
<qball> aah ok
<danilos> qball: I am never completely sure what will work with multi-template uploads when you are using a flat layout (cause I consider it bad, I don't bother documenting it, so I have to periodically remind myself by reading the code)
<qball> they are separate packages, but I don't want to create a page for every single one of them...
<qball> because they belong to gmpc. (plugins)
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<AJenbo> I have submitted a bunch of translation sugestions to Danish Ubuntu, but none of the status bares have changed colors (they are still fully red even when i have sugested translations for all string in the section), what gives?
<henninge> Making suggestions alone does not create new translations.
<henninge> AJenbo: ^
<AJenbo> but shoudn't the bare fill with the purple color?
<henninge> AJenbo: They have to be approved by the Danish Ubntu Translators team.
<henninge> AJenbo: no, only after they have been approved
<henninge> AJenbo: the purple color shows "changed in LP" as opposed to "imported from upstream"
<henninge> AJenbo: but the "change" does not take place until your suggestion has been approved.
<AJenbo> arh, ok, would be nice to see what needs sugestions though :(
<henninge> Ah yes, we have planned to add that filter.
<henninge> AJenbo:
<henninge> ^
<henninge> ;-)
<henninge> AJenbo: Contact the danish team to trigger them to approve your suggestions.
<henninge> AJenbo: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-da
<AJenbo> Henninge: nice :D
<qball> danilos: uploaded 2 templates again.
<qball> danilos: how can I give somebody else permission to upload templates?
<danilos> qball: only after initial upload has been approved, you can go into each template and assign a different owner (you can make it a team to include multiple people)
<danilos> qball: I know that's far from perfect, we should add a "translation driver" role
<qball> ok.
<qball> not a big thing.
<qball> just wondering if I was missing something
<qball> danilos: can you accept the 2 templates I added?
<danilos> qball: I see 3 of them
<qball> just added another one
<danilos> qball: I've approved all 3
<qball> thanks
<qball> I wonder why they show empty
<danilos> qball: before they are imported they have no messages :)
<qball> ok
<qball> but you approved them, should they be imported then?
<qball> aah
<qball> there they are :D
<adelie42> Need some help. I recently discovered that in addition to the launchpad account I have been using for a long time, that I have some other account with no activity that was registered in late 2007, while the account I thought I had always used was registered in early 2007. Anyway, all of the sudden I am seeing that account that last week said had been inactive for years is suddenly a top contributor in a couple projects I have been working in.
<beuno> adelie42, what are the usernames for these accounts?
<adelie42> keith-worrell and keith-penguin
<adelie42> The accounts have very similar information, but the one I thought I had never used, keith-worrell, is getting credit for things I thought required my registered keys.
<adelie42> https://launchpad.net/example-content/+topcontributors says adelie has a registered branch, but when I look at the account page, it says the account has no registered branches (as I would expect)
<beuno_> adelie42, my guess is that someone pushed a branch where you had commits
<beuno_> with the keith.worrell@gmail.com address
<beuno_> so you got karma for it
<beuno_> you can file a question and asked for them to me either merged or get one removed
<maxb> Can't you merge accounts on your own?
<beuno> adelie42, my guess is that someone pushed a branch where you had commits
<beuno> with the keith.worrell@gmail.com address
<beuno> so you got karma for it
<beuno> you can file a question and asked for them to me either merged or get one removed
<maxb> It used to be possible, anyway
<beuno_> I think that only if one of them hasn't been claimed
<beuno_> but I'm not sure
<beuno_> kiko would know
<beuno_> he knows everything
<kiko> maxb, sure you can
<kiko> maxb, check out /people
<maxb> adelie42: ^
<adelie42> ask here:https://launchpad.net/launchpad
<adelie42> ?
<beuno> adelie42, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<maxb> adelie42, beuno: https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<beuno> there you go
<adelie42> THANKS! I think I know what happened now, as you mentioned about the email address, I might have used the other accounts email address for a couple things
<adelie42> Ok, looks like that fixed everything.  :)  thank you
<adelie42> Another question: So before I knew anything about using bazaar, I didn't know how to make proper patches. I found I could remove the improper patches, but my comments related to them are still on the boards.  Can these only be removed via support request?
<adelie42> They are just really ugly clutter...
<sveinung> hello
<sveinung> What do you do if you have given the wrong URL to an VcsImport?
<Laney> why does rosetta spam so?
<henninge> Laney: See bug 337658 ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337658 in rosetta "Disable success notifications for published uploads" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337658
<Laney> hah, how timely
<Laney> henninge: Know when this is going to hit edge?
<henninge> Laney: It needs a cherry pick as this is running on the script servers, not on the application server.
<Laney> ah
<henninge> Laney: It may happen this week, danilos is onto it but has other important stuff on his hands, too.. ;-)
<abentley> adelie42: I'm not sure which boards you meant...
<abentley> sveinung: You can write the correct URL on the VCSImport whiteboard, or create a Question, or ask the help contact, which is me today.
<sveinung> abentley: Is some spesific format for the white board required?
<abentley> sveinung: No, just the URL (assuming it's in SVN)
<adelie42> So my branch fixing several bugs was merged recently, should I go back to all those bugs and mark them as "fix committed"?
<sveinung> abentley: thank you. Is https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/bibletime/trunk correct now?
<abentley> sveinung: You should say something like "please update this URL" usually.  Sorry if I mislead you on that.
<abentley> sveinung: Why does this URL need to be updated?  Was it never right, or is this a new location?
<sveinung> abentley: never right
<abentley> adelie42: That really depends on how your project is using launchpad.
<abentley> sveinung: I've approved the import.
<sveinung> abentley: Thank you
<vadi2> Are junk branches strictly personal?
<vadi2> my friend is trying to get it and is getting an "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key." error
<henninge> Laney: The cherry pick just took place!
<Laney> :D
<Crissi> hm...
<Crissi> whats about the launchpad server
<Crissi> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<Crissi>  Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<Crissi> Thanks for your patience.
<abentley> Crissi: It should be fine now.
<thekorn> leonardr, hi, for me the result of .searchTasks() is not cached anymore, is this a bug or intended ?
<leonardr> not cached on the client side?
<thekorn> right, not cached on the client side
<leonardr> i'm actually surprised it was ever cached. it probably never had a last-modified or etag
<leonardr> so i'd say it's within the range of normal behavior
<Crissi> try: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head/revision/65
<qball> danilos: added some more templates.
<thekorn> leonardr, ok, thanks, I was just wondering because I have a lot of *searchTasks* files in my cache, but they where all last touched on 2009-03-10
<leonardr> we could check with the people who work on that part of launchpad, like intellectronica
<thekorn> leonardr, oh, I just found out why they are not cahced anymore, searchTasks is sending a "get" request instead of a "GET" and caching in httplib2 is case sensitive
<leonardr> aha
<ianto> Hello, regarding the launchpad polls system, is it possible to reset a person's vote on my team's polls list if someonee has forgotten their polls key?
<jpds> No.
<ianto> It is impossible if they didn't record their key for them to change it then?
<newz2000> hi, when I follow the instructions for uploading a branch (https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingAHostedBranch) I get an error
<newz2000> bzr push bzr+ssh//newz@bazaar.launchpad.net/~newz/ubuntu-start-page/trunk ERROR: Parent directory of ... does not exist.
<newz2000> usually when I do that it means I've done something wrong... should I use --create-prefix or do I need to correct something?
<mwhudson> newz2000: what exact command did you run?
<newz2000> bzr push bzr+ssh//newz@bazaar.launchpad.net/~newz/ubuntu-start-page/trunk
<mwhudson> newz2000: ah
<mwhudson> newz2000: you're missing a colon :)
<newz2000> ah
<mwhudson> please put 20c in the slot to continue
<newz2000> :-)
<newz2000> I guess when I try the command again I should retype the command instead of using history
<newz2000> thanks mwhudson
<mwhudson> np
<mwhudson> newz2000: you can save some typing with lp:~newz/ubuntu-start-page/trunk
<newz2000> I wondered about that. I'm pretty new to this so figured I'd go by the book.
<mwhudson> ah
<mwhudson> 'the book' needs some updating, i think :)
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> ianto: Correct - the point of the keyed voting is that not even Launchpad knows who owns which vote.
<ianto> wgrant: Oh alright then, too bad :(
<ianto> Thanks anyway
<thumper> morning
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: jml | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<jml> mwhudson: can you please look at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kabikaboo/code
<jml> mwhudson: actually, I mean https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kabikaboo/devel
<jml> mwhudson: the import is failing with LookupError: Cannot find svn repository root
<mwhudson> jml: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs/+bug/145240
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 145240 in launchpad-cscvs "Cannot import whole repository" [Low,Triaged]
<jml> mwhudson: oh right, it's not in a sub dir.
 * mwhudson sings the bzr-svn song
 * jml reads the bug report
<jml> mwhudson: is there a workaround?
<mwhudson> jml: no
<mwhudson> well we could fix cscvs, it's probably not very difficult
<jml> mwhudson: if the svn owners made a subdir in their repo and moved all their stuff in there, would that work?
<mwhudson> jml: it might
<jml> mwhudson: should I recommend it on the whiteboard?
<mwhudson> jml: worth a go i guess
<LarstiQ> how about history?
<jml> LarstiQ: I don't know! it's worth a shot though :)
<LarstiQ> jml: I guess
 * LarstiQ is scarred by bzr having to do heuristics on svn to figure out (branch/file) identities
<Peng_> How does Launchpad decide what to stack a branch against?
<Peng_> (when mirroring)
<mwhudson> it stackes against the branch of the development focus series
<Peng_> That isn't really ideal.
<Peng_> I mean, it's good enough, but if your branch's parent is on LP, it should stack against it instead.
<mwhudson> if you have a better idea, i think we're open to suggestions
<mwhudson> jml: ^^
<jml> Peng_: Bazaar makes it somewhat difficult to do that.
<Peng_> jml: Why?
<jml> Peng_: well, what you are suggesting requires a per-branch stacking recommendation.
<jml> so, a conversation along the lines of:
<jml> client: Hi server! I'm about to push up a branch (see attached metadata): where do you think I should stack it?
<jml> server: (some url)
<jml> client: super! that's a great idea! pushing now.
<jml> Peng_: but at the moment, the client actually looks at the filesystem to find a parent bzrdir with a control.conf.
<mwhudson> jml: -for mirrored branches-
<jml> oh.
<mwhudson> Peng_: right?
<Peng_> mwhudson: Right.
<mwhudson> for hosted branches, this would require client changes
 * jml changes gear, slightly crunching his mental clutch
<mwhudson> i think this would be easy enough, or at least it's easy to find the bit of the code we need to frob
<jml> there are some potential downsides
<jml> in that we'd be more likely to create branches that both bzr & launchpad can handle, but are poorly optimized for
<Peng_> If I change my old pack-0.92 mirrored branches to 1.6, they'll start stacking, right?
<jml> e.g. x stacked on y stacked on z stacked on a
<jml> mwhudson: any thoughts on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/geany-plugins/trunk ?
<mwhudson> jml: hm, yes, about the stacked on stacked on thing
<mwhudson> jml: i guess you'd need to do the 'import from local repo' thing
<nhandler> Could someone tell me what is wrong with 'launchpad.distributions['ubuntu'].searchTasks(bug_subscriber=launchpad.people['nhandler']) ' ? I am trying to get a list of all bugs I am subscribed to
<jml> nhandler: off the cuff, nothing is obviously wrong with it.
<jml> nhandler: maybe you could paste a minimal, runnable example that reproduces your error to http://codepad.org/
<jml> nhandler: or at least paste the error :)
<nhandler> jml: Hmm..Maybe it was just my computer acting up. For some reason, the code decided to work now. :)
<jml> nhandler: ok :)
<Peng_> Wait, what was the end result of my stacking question? "It would be a bad idea, since it could lead to branch a stacked on b stacked on c ..."?
 * thumper wants launchpad to have a pastebin :-|
#launchpad 2009-03-18
<jml> Peng_: the idea has strengths and weaknesses
<jml> Peng_: obviously we'd download less from servers we're mirroring from
<jml> Peng_: but everyone branching from Launchpad would pay that price
<jml> Peng_: we can make the change fairly easily in our code, but it's a trade-off where the costs and benefits of the trade are murky.
<jml> mwhudson: re 'the import from local thing', what's the procedure for doing that?
<jml> (tell me so I can add it to a wiki page somewhere)
<mwhudson> jml: it's on a wiki page already
<jml> oh. cool.
<emma> Hey just out of curiosity, what is the value/purpose of listing people who have left a team or teams you have left? I think that I would be more likely to join/try more teams (thereby becoming more active in the community and on Launchpad) if I did not feel that any mistake would be like a tatoo on my record forever.
<nhandler> emma: My guess is for historic reference. I am able to look at any team on LP and see who the current members are and who used to be a member
<emma> nhandler: yeah for sure that's something you are able to do, as it is.
<emma> Looking to see who's currently on a team, that's very clear why that's valuable.
<nhandler> It is also useful being able to see who used to be on a team. For instance, I can see who used to be on the MOTU Council or who used to be a core-dev
<emma> For things like that there could be a registry or some hall of fame or something.
<emma> The burden of having every choice I make including my anti-choices recorded forever creates an atmosphere where there is less freedom to try out new things.
<nhandler> emma: Do you have an example of an incident where being listed as an expired/deactivated member of a team can be a bad thing?
<emma> Yeah I think I could construct an example but from an interest in avoiding cruft it is psychologically irritating to think that any choice I make will be recorded forever, even if later on I don't want to be associated with it.
<emma> If one of the design goals of Launchpad is to discourage people from trying stuff out unless they are really certain they will be active and interested, then this is a good strategy.
<Peng_> barry: OT here, but in bug 336933 you said installing Pyrex would pull in a lot of things. I'm just curious, what would it pull in? What OS?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336933 in bzr "version control the pyrex output files" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336933
<barry> Peng_: debian lenny.  off hand i don't remember what all else it was going to install
<Peng_> barry: FWIW, on Ubuntu Gutsy, if I try to install it with aptitude, it brings in Python 2.4, but if I use apt-get, it doesn't.
<barry> Peng_: weirdness
<Peng_> barry: Yep. Anyway, I just wanted to suggest that in case it might help.
<barry> Peng_: thx!
<dtchen> Peng_: apt-get in gutsy doesn't install recommends by default for dist-upgrades
<dtchen> Peng_: python-all-dev is a recommends, which pulls in python2.4 bits
<Peng_> dtchen: Oh, thanks for the explanation.
<fidji> plop
<kriyas13> how to register a branch?
<jml> kriyas13: easy!
<jml> kriyas13: but if you just want to host a branch on Launchpad, you don't even need to register, just push it up
<jml> kriyas13: what project do you want to register your branch on?
<jml> fidji: hi
<kriyas13> Morphological analysis for tamil
<jml> kriyas13: url?
<kriyas13> I'm doing this project now, i don't know what is url?
<kriyas13> how to create url?
<kriyas13> jml: Are you there? please help me......
<jml> kriyas13: if you are registering a project, then go to https://launchpad.net/ and click "Create a new project"
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<maxb> Hmm, I've had a PPA upload rejected with Section "vcs" is not allowed in jaunty
<maxb> which is an interesting can of worms, since I go that straight from an actual Debian sid package (mercurial)
<maxb> What's even more interesting is that the debian-policy manual doesn't declare that to be valid
<noodles775> maxb: Does sound strange... I'm not aware of any changes, but the list of sections for jaunty is here:
<noodles775> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<maxb> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2009/03/msg00010.html
<maxb> wow
<maxb> apparently there are many new sections now
<maxb> It sucks a bit that I can't upload debian-based source to launchpad without having to mangle the section field
<maxb> wishlist bug on Soyuz, do you think?
<noodles775> Sounds good... certainly needs to be looked at since the email you linked to! :)
<maxb> Where does Soyuz track the valid sections, I wonder. Is this something requiring a Soyuz fix, or does it merely mean the Ubuntu archive admins will need to manually ack the first upload of each new section?
<noodles775> maxb: I'm not sure... it's not something I'm familiar with.
<wgrant> A grep for x11 through RF should tell you pretty quickly.
<noodles775> wgrant: was just looking in the db for sections :)
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> It's in the DB.
<noodles775> yes, we have a sections table...
<wgrant> And the new sections do exist, just not in Ubuntu.
<wgrant> I wonder how they get created in Ubuntu.
<wgrant> Since it will have never needed to be done before.
<wgrant> (gina appears to create them automatically, as the Debian import into LP isn't dead)
<maxb> I shall leave you folks to ponder and file an "Investigate this" bug later if there's no conclusion here
<noodles775> maxb: yes, definitely file a bug... that'd be great.
<maxb> Are the sections per-distro or per-distroseries?
<noodles775> maxb: distroseries
<maxb> Because it would be preferable to be able to upload new sectioned packages to, for example, hardy PPAs
<maxb> Which I guess is a secondary issue
<maxb> And the hardy/intrepid backports pockets, I guess too
<maxb> Would be irksome for sourceful backports to be required just to change a sectoin
<wgrant> Backports will be problematic.
<wgrant> But this belongs in #ubuntu-devel, I suspect.
<wgrant> Actually, what am I saying
<wgrant> We've got overrides for that.
<wgrant> So it might not affect primary archive uploads at all.
<noodles775> Just browsing through the code, it looks like soyuz just verifies that the indicated binary section name is one of the sections the db has for that distroseries, and if not, raises the error maxb saw.
<noodles775> during processing of uploads.
<noodles775> So I assume the db sections table is just not up
<noodles775> to-date.
<wgrant> Right, but I wonder how it will affect backports.
<wgrant> Does backport-source.py do a real upload?
<maxb> So there's potentially three separate issues here? 1) Adding the new sections in support of new jaunty uploads, 2) primary archive backports, 3) PPA backports
<maxb> Or rather "PPA backport-esque uploads"
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> PPAs are particularly problematic because they don't have overrides.
<noodles775> If the package can be identified as a backport, then soyuz should be able to say: (1) check that section exists, (2) if not, and if package is a backport, check that section exists in later distroseries?
<wgrant> i suppose so.
<wgrant> But that belongs in a bug with distroteam people.
<wgrant> mpt: I would like to see stats on what fraction of bug description and summary edits are made by you.
<mpt> wgrant, miniscule for Ubuntu (though you would have seen some yesterday), maybe 5% for Launchpad
<wgrant> mpt: I'm sure I get far more from you than anyone else.
<mpt> wgrant, you and I both concentrate on Web-interface-related bugs
<wgrant> mpt: True.
<mpt> Of the 4993 bug reports currently open for Launchpad, I reported 702 (14%) of them
<mpt> That's obviously down a bit from when I was an active Launchpad developer. :-)
<wgrant> Not bad!
<wgrant> Dam
<mpt> Measuring edits would be hard because Launchpad doesn't record activity in a queryable fashion yet
<wgrant> *Damn. I'm below 150 open against launchpad-project.
<wgrant> Is there a good reason for the new team page to ask me to configure the team's languages?
<wgrant> I wasn't aware that a team was intelligent enough to understand a natural language.
<Spads> wgrant: I pity the fool who can't understand natural language!
<Spads> wgrant: Oh, you didn't mean A-Team™
<wgrant> Spads: Now you have me confused!
<Spads> wgrant: Sorry, just misread "a team" as "A-Team"
<Spads> wgrant: and I thought "Why, of course Mr. T can understand natural language!"
<wgrant> Spads: Hah.
<wgrant> Are the much-improved bug activity logs going to be back-populated? I'd imagine it would be possible to get most of the info from BugNotification...
<thekorn> wgrant: new activity log sounds intresting, I think I've never seen one, can you give me an example or are they not public yet?
<wgrant> thekorn: There's a whole lot of changes happening in that area.
<wgrant> thekorn: At the moment it seems to just be fixing APIs and recording more changes.
<wgrant> But soon it seems changes will be shown interleaved with the comments on the main page.
<wgrant> Which will be very good.
<thekorn> ah ok
<wgrant> It's all finally being fixed and made useful!
<thekorn> yes, having changes and comments in the same view is very useful
<BjornT> wgrant: we haven't decided yet whether we will back-populate the activity log. while it's possible for a lot of things, it's a lot of work. so we'll probably see if there's something that people really want to have back-populated and concentrate on that
<thekorn> this way I can drop one of my greasemonkey scripts, which is a good thing
<wgrant> BjornT: Hm, OK...
<lip> Hello, who is duty today?
<lool> Hey, I'm afraid https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/64519 is a bit urgent, would by any chance an admin be around to look at it?
<bigjools> lool: you can ask IS, there's no admin coverage just yet
<lool> bigjools: I think I'll remove a package immediately then to free up space
<mneptok> how can i delete a code series on LP?
<qball> danilos: you around?
<danilos> qball: yeah, but a bit busy
<qball> ok. nm then
<qball> I'll ask later
<danilos> qball: if it's about approving those 4 templates, I can do that :)
<qball> yes
<danilos> qball: ok, done
<danilos> qball: they should be imported soon
<qball> thx
<wgrant> mneptok: A project series?
<mneptok> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/maria  <--- the 1.5 series there needs to go
<wgrant> mneptok: Right, that's a project series. You'll need to ask a Question to get an admin to do that, if it's possible at all.
<wgrant> Although you might be able to move it to a junk project yourself.
<mneptok> wgrant: oh, it's possible.
<mneptok> ;)
<mneptok> "Dear LP admins, I have a code series that needs deletion. Until it's gone, some of my worked is blocked, so I'll have some free time to interact with devs and users on IRC and mailing lists ..."
<wgrant> There is a Useless Junk project around that has lots of series moved from other projects on it.
<mneptok> i estimate ~2.3 minutes after receipt of that e-mail the series is nuked ;)
<wgrant> Heh.
<mneptok> hmmm ... i don't think you can assign a series to another project if it has no associated code.
<wgrant> There doesn't seem to be UI for it at all, which isn't surprising.
<wgrant> I suppose those series could have landed in the junk project with a bit of manual SQL help.
<radix> hey guys, a vcs-import of mine is failing https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/peppy/trunk
<radix> the error involves "200 OK" which is kind of strange :)
<MTecknology> How can I see what my openid url is?
<oly> hi, can anyone point me at a guide to using launchpad to do translations i have my code hosted there but not sure how to get started
<oly> I am using gettext in my python code if thats of any help, but also need xml files translated
<gary_poster> oly: I don't know much about Translations, but https://help.launchpad.net/Translations might be all you need?
<oly> thats exactly what i was after thxs gary_poster
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> uploaded a changes file with dput and launchpad confirmed that it builds on amd64/i386/lpia. how i get the real package now? now *.deb in my ppa so far.
<freinhard> s/now/no/
<LarstiQ> freinhard: it takes a while.
<freinhard> LarstiQ: thx, they just hit my ppa :)
<cyberix> I run into a problem while reporting a bug.
<cyberix> The software will crash while it is given an empty input file
<cyberix> But Launchpad doesn't allow me to upload the file
<cyberix> Because it is empty
<cyberix> tricky
<cyberix> Should I file this as a bug for Launchpad :-/
<kiko> cyberix, just say it's a zero-byte file with a certain name in a comment
<kiko> I don't know if it's really a bug..
<cyberix> kiko: This might be a proble, if the reporter wouldn't understand the problem.
<kiko> mebbe
<cyberix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/344929
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 344929 in launchpad "uploading an empty file is impossible" [Undecided,New]
<YoBoY> hi
<mpt> beuno, something's gone wrong with bug assignees lately, they're lower than the rest of the text in the table
<beuno> mpt, ah, I have no idea how that happened
<beuno> BjornT, intellectronica?
<mpt> beuno, I suspect recent changes in fmt:link
<beuno> ah, maybe it's sinzui then
<sinzui> fmt:link was worked on by bac
<mpt> bac, is fmt:link now producing HTML of the form <a href="..."><img.../> Foo</a>?
<bac> mpt:  it has been for a while.  barry made the change a few months ago.
<mpt> so maybe the bug page just started using fmt:link when it wasn't before
<bac> mpt:  but i landed a change recently that causes fmt:link to be used more
<mpt> aha
<bac> mpt:  yes
<mpt> bac, that HTML is nice and simple, but ugly whenever the icon is taller than the text
<barry> is this the redacted crap?
<mpt> which is often the case inside tables
 * bac looks
<mpt> bac, e.g. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/342567
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 342567 in gnome-settings-daemon "Sticky Keys and Slow Keys popups ignore notification daemon capabilities" [Low,Confirmed]
<mpt> "Ubuntu Desktop Bugs" is scraping the bottom of the cell, while the other cells are fine
<mpt> now, to be fair, there's quite a lot of style= hackage in that table
<mpt> but still, fmt:link could do better
<bac> mpt: can you open a bug with suggestions, please?
<mpt> sure
<bac> mpt:  thanks
<mpt> bac, reported as bug 344985
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344985 in launchpad "Links produced with fmt:link have misaligned icons and awkward underlining" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344985
<thekorn> oh, entries of the subscribers portlet on blueprint pages have two icons
<thekorn> is this a know bug?
<bac> thank you mpt.  your explanation is very helpful.
<bac> thekorn: url handy?
<thekorn> bac, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/gdm-face-browser
<thekorn> for example
<mpt> thekorn, I've seen that problem on person Code pages too, but forgot to report it
<mpt> e.g. the bottom of https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thekorn
<thekorn> oh, right it looks like I never scrolled to the bottom of this page ;)
<bac> thekorn: yikes!
<mpt> bac, you want one or two bug reports for those two? :-)
<bac> mpt:  one, please.  :(
<mpt> thekorn, bac: reported as bug 344995
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344995 in launchpad "Blueprint subscriber lists and person Code pages have duplicate team icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344995
<mpt> The fixes will be subtly different for those two, though
<thekorn> thanks
<dilinger> hi.  i'm having a problem with launchpad and my gpg key
<dilinger> right now, it tells me that i don't have a gpg key (https://launchpad.net/~dilinger)
<dilinger> but when i attempt to import my gpg key, it informs me that the key is already imported
<dilinger> so what is necessary in order for me to be able to import my gpg key?
 * LarstiQ confirms not seeing a gpg key listed at ~dilinger
<LarstiQ> dilinger: where/how does it tell you the key is already imported?
<dilinger> LarstiQ: change details -> opengpg keys -> import key
 * LarstiQ has a go at that
<dilinger> The key 5D4272A835DA48D030B0392B3A65F019CFD42F26 has already been imported.
<dilinger> ^ that's the happy fun error i get
<LarstiQ> dilinger: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xCFD42F26&op=index
<LarstiQ> dilinger: it's already on the keyserver
<dilinger> right
<dilinger> but not associated w/ my launchpad login
<LarstiQ> right
<LarstiQ> dilinger: that's as much as I can guess as a user
<LarstiQ> oh, I could look at open bugs
<LarstiQ> dilinger: can you file a bug without having the key linked?
<wgrant> sinzui: How does it make sense for a team to have languages? If it is an answer contact, the members' languages should be the ones that matter...
<sinzui> not so
<sinzui> wgrant: A team (not it's members) may be the answer contact, and they only answer questions for Catalan.
<wgrant> sinzui: And because of that very restricted use case I have this seemingly nonsensical field on all team pages.
<wgrant> Also, as I said in the bug, if teams can have languages then +editlanguages needs fixing to explain what the purpose is.
<sinzui> wgrant: That use cause was very important to very important group of answer contacts. The But even after the team owner set the language, the team members did not know that which languages the team were answering for without exploring answers
<sinzui> wgrant: I think I did explain that on +editlanguages
<wgrant> sinzui: Not in r7976.
<sinzui> wgrant: would you prefer the page to say
<sinzui> Launchpad Answers  allows you or your team  to ask and answer questions in your preferred languages.
<wgrant> sinzui: One thing that a team certainly isn't sufficiently sentient to do is ask questions.
<wgrant> Translations also isn't relevant for teams, is it?
<danilo_> wgrant: if it's a translation team, it is
<sinzui> wgrant: for some teams that do translations it is
<wgrant> danilo_: Isn't that defined by the translations group settings, not +editlanguages?
<wgrant> If I can't work out what the purpose of a team's +editlanguages is, then nobody can.
<danilo_> wgrant: oh, if you are talking about +editlanguages, no, it's not relevant to teams afaik
<sinzui> wgrant: I can see you are not familiar with the bugs and features for for Answers. This was a very important feature for them
<danilo_> ok, there might be something I didn't know either :)
<wgrant> sinzui: That's fine, but it should be described on +editlanguages.
<sinzui> wgrant: I really like your attention to detail in QA. Revise the bug to state that. I'm planning the next round of revisions to those pages. I will take it under consideration.
<sinzui> wgrant: thanks to you I may close 20 extra bugs this releae
 * sinzui is such a karma whore
<wgrant> sinzui: s/like/loathe/, I presume.
 * wgrant will do so.
<sinzui> wgrant: *like*
<wgrant> Also, I don't think saying that there is no mailing list is a good idea.
<wgrant> There might be one elsewhere.
<beuno> well, it *is* the team page
<beuno> the project may have one elsewhere
<beuno> and hi  :)
<beuno> thanks for all the bug reports wgrant
<beuno> I've been extra busy lately, and some things slipped through the cracks
<beuno> so your reports have helped to mitigate that  :)
<wgrant> beuno: Wait, do you review *all* UI changes? That sounds like a lot of work.
<beuno> wgrant, yeap, and of course, that's only a part of what I do  :)
<wgrant> Right.
<sinzui> wgrant: I think we do need to say no mailinglist exists. The optional nature of many sections on our person/team pages can confuse users. User want a concrete state as to whether a team has or does not have a list.
<wgrant> sinzui: OK, beuno's point is reasonable too.
<wgrant> I also wonder if the Summary section shouldn't be lower, with the policy merged into the Members section.
<beuno> I tend to do that by mistake a few times a month
<wgrant> The owner and creation date are not the most important attributes.
 * wgrant -> uni
<beuno> wgrant, enjoy
<vadi2> Hi. Is it possible for loggerhead to server a file as an archive?
<beuno> vadi2, uhm, what?
<beuno> you want to download a file?
<vadi2> yes, but in archived format (like a zip or a .tar.gz)
<vadi2> because it's a 1.7mb text file, it will greatly benefit from compression
<mwhudson> there is a branch around that exports a subdirectory as a tarball i think
<mwhudson> but on launchpad i have scalability nightmares
<mwhudson> (e.g., what if people do this for mysql?)
<vadi2> hehe
<vadi2> another question any easy way for my script to determine the latest revision?
<mwhudson> of a bazaar branch?
<vadi2> right now it dumbly downloads the file from launchpad every hour - would be great if it checked first if there was anything new commited
<vadi2> yeah
<vadi2> I can't install new stuff on this server, so no screen scraping
<mwhudson> b = bzrlib.Branch.open(<branch url>); need_to_dl == b.last_revision() != last_pulled_revid
<mwhudson> if you can't install bzr even
<mwhudson> you could look at the file like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loggerhead-team/loggerhead/trunk/.bzr/branch/last-revision for your branch
<mwhudson> if that changes, the branch tip has changed
<vadi2> ahah, yes will try that file :)
<mwhudson> thank you for loading loggerhead slightly less :)
<vadi2> nyeh
<vadi2> is that file created by loggerhead?
<vadi2> I can't find the url to use for me
<vadi2> branch I'm interested in is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vadi-mapper-dev/vadi-mapper/main/files, the IMap file specifically
<vadi2> ah!
<vadi2> yeah got it
<vadi2> thanks a bunch
<mwhudson> no, the last-revision file is a bazaar thing
<mwhudson> (and served by apache)
<vadi2> yes. found it
<vadi2> ok, so this helps as it is a lot. thanks!
<mwhudson> np
<mwhudson> vadi2: i take it bzr isn't installed on the server?
<vadi2> eh, n
<vadi2> this is a shared hosting server but with ssh access
<vadi2> so can't install anything. but cheap!
<vadi2> speaking of which I guess I can even have the clients download directly from launchpad now
<vadi2> but that would be counter-intuitive from helping it :P
<vadi2> I'll just update my script now to only download the file if theres a new rev.
<mwhudson> if the clients have bzr, you can use bzr cat
<vadi2> unfortunately no :) don't think one can embed bzr in a c module ;)
<mwhudson> welll
<mwhudson> no, not really
<mwhudson> 'can' is a deceptive word though :)
<vadi2> heh :)
<vadi2> dont worry about it, it's all good now save perhaps for the archiving which I'm sure would benefit many others too (had one guy specifically complain that sf.net offers archives of svn repos (dunno about new bzr ones) but not lp)
<LarstiQ> vadi2: ehm, as in the svnadmin repo?
<LarstiQ> vadi2: the guy does know he can get that by just bzr branching?
<vadi2> yeah
<vadi2> but hard to convinece not a bzr fan to download a program to get the sources ;)
<vadi2> *latest ones
<LarstiQ> without bzr he can't do anything with a .bzr tarball either
<mwhudson> the archives that sf offers are repo dumps aren't they?
<vadi2> yeah, a 'repo dump'
<mwhudson> vadi2: i suggest a cluebat :)
<vadi2> a what?
<mwhudson> vadi2: hit them with something until they understand
<vadi2> heh
<cyberix> Was there some convention for messages in bzr commits that fix a bug in Launchpad?
<vadi2> bzr commit --fixes lp:#
<vadi2> ?
<vadi2> mwhudson: thanks for your help!
<LarstiQ> cyberix: --fixes in general. For Bazaar itself the key thing is a NEWS entry.
<LarstiQ> cyberix: and mentioing it in the subject so bundle buggy picks up on it
<nhandler> I'm using searchTasks in the LP API to find bugs I am subscribed to. Is there a way to access the bug id from the bug_task?
<geser> nhandler: have you tried: bug_task.bug_link.id?
<nhandler> geser: I had tried that. I end up getting "AttributeError: 'unicode' object has no attribute 'id' "
<geser> nhandler: if I read the apidoc correctly bug_link should give you a Bug object. So it's either a bug in the doc or in the bug_task object.
<nhandler> geser: When I say repr(bug.bug_link), I get ")u'https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/bugs/NNNNNN' " (where NNNNNN is the bug number)
<geser> and what's the output for: type(bug.bug_link) ?
<nhandler> geser: "TypeError: coercing to Unicode: need string or buffer, type found "
<jml> bug.bug_link will be a URL for a bug.
<jml> if you GET it (not sure what launchpadlib equivalent is), then you'll have a representation of the bug.
<jml> I think.
<jml> not having actually *written* anything with launchpadlib, it's hard to say.
<geser> nhandler: can you pastebin your code?
<nhandler> geser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/133316/
#launchpad 2009-03-19
<geser> nhandler: use bug.bug.id to get the id of the bug (bug is your loop variable)
<geser> nhandler: and you can simplify line 17 with: if bug.status in ('New', 'Confirmed', 'Triaged', 'In Progress'):
<nhandler> Thanks a lot geser! It is working now. As you can probably guess, python is not my native language. I personally prefer Perl
<poolie> thumper, jml, do you know who is in charge of lp commercial hosting now? bac?
<thumper> poolie: yeah
<poolie> and is anything in particular planned for 3.0?
<jml> poolie: https://dev.launchpad.net/VersionThreeDotO
<poolie> i'm just looking at it
<poolie> in fact i'm just fixing the link to it :)
<poolie> either it's not clearly answered or i just missed it
<jml> either is possible
<jml> I don't know anything about our plans one way or the other.
<jml> it's very very hard to keep a cleanup branch down to a small size, incidentally.
<poolie> are you talking about my deprecation branch?
<poolie> i'll reply to the thread
<jml> poolie: no.
<jml> poolie: I'm talking about the branch I'm working on right now.
<cyberix> :-/
<cyberix> I once subscribed to bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<cyberix> I've never been able to get it out of my personal bug list
<cyberix> even, if I unsubscribe it remains
<cyberix> Not only that, but ten duplicates for the same bug
<cyberix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~toni-ruottu?field.searchtext=&orderby=-users_affected_count&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<cyberix> wow
<cyberix> where did all those parameters come from
<cyberix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~toni-ruottu
<cyberix> this is enough
<cyberix> :-)
<cyberix> Is there anyway to get it out?
<wgrant> cyberix: Bug #1357 is the cause of the 'duplicates'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357 in malone "Bug listings include reports multiple times for multiple targets" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357
<wgrant> It's on your related bugs list forever because you've commented on it.
<cyberix> wgrant: Ouch.
<cyberix> I should check more carefully where I go throwing comments. :-)
<NCommander> Can any SOyuz guy take a look at this, and see what's currently going on?: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23852918/upload_903953_log.txt
<NCommander> Seems the database screamed out and said ARGH
<wgrant> NCommander: Niiice. That's one I haven't seen before.
<NCommander> wgrant, I've seen something similar happen on a dak installation, when the database went OOPS FORGOT MY SEQUENCE
<NCommander> Considering not all ids went boom, I'm offhand going to guess database burp but I don't want to punch retry until someone looks at it
<wgrant> That looks more like a foreign key violation.
<wgrant> Odd timing, that ^^
<NCommander> either way, something went bomb with the database
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> boom
 * wgrant wonders how that unique key can make sense.
<jamesh> that code should really be generating OOPS reports rather than dumping tracebacks in the librarian
<wgrant> jamesh: Maybe it does both.
<jamesh> wgrant: I doubt it.
<wgrant> Heh.
<jamesh> I know the code that does "log tracebacks to librarian", and it is separate from the oops system
<wgrant> Ah.
<NCommander> jamesh, any chance of getting it fixed, or do I just need to pound retry?
<jamesh> NCommander: if it doesn't work twice, then it probably won't work on a third try.
<NCommander> WHo tried it before?
<jamesh> don't know
<NCommander> Has it been retried?
<wgrant> There is no way to tell.
<jamesh> but by all means try it a second time
 * NCommander wanted the error to be seen before I just pounded the button :-)
<NCommander> Woo
<NCommander> Yay button pounding
<wgrant> Take a copy of the two files (the upload log and traceback) before they're GCed.
<jamesh> filing a bug would be helpful.  I don't know how visible those tracebacks logged to the librarian are
<NCommander> Did LP just go poof for anyone else?
<NCommander> nm
<NCommander> my ISP sucks
 * NCommander just hit the button before saving it
<NCommander> ANyone else go it?
<wgrant> I've got it.
<wgrant> Both.
<wgrant> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23852918/upload_903953_log.txt
<NCommander> wgrant, care to file?
<wgrant> The other is linked from there.
<wgrant> Not really, I've filed 10 LP bugs in the past 24 hours.
<wgrant> I figure I've troubled them enough.
<NCommander> don't want to make it 11?
<wgrant> I also don't really see how the referenced key makes sense.
<wgrant> Oh. Postgres just chooses strange names for composite keys.
<jamesh> postgres doesn't choose the names
<wgrant> It does unless you tell it otherwise.
<wgrant> I can just specify UNIQUE (foo, bar), and it will create <TABLE>_foo_key
<wgrant> NCommander: You do know why it's crashing, right?
<wgrant> It's not right to crash, but it should fail.
<NCommander> what crash?
<NCommander> huh?
<wgrant> That upload.
<wgrant> it's crashing because that BPR already exists, and is published.
<NCommander> O_o;
<NCommander> WTF?
<NCommander> something broke.
<wgrant> Was it owned by a different source before?
<NCommander> I dunno
<jamesh> so the constraint that is failing is that there is already a package release for the (binary package name, build, version) triple
<NCommander> I just saw it in the failure log.
<jamesh> if that helps.
<wgrant> jamesh: Ahh, 'build' was the bit I was missing. I guessed archive.
<wgrant> Wait.
<wgrant> That makes even less sense.
<wgrant> That means the build was accepted and then retried...
<wgrant> WTF
<wgrant> WTF
<wgrant> WTF
<jamesh> you'll need a soyuz guy to narrow things down further.  There isn't any special logs I've got access to here (e.g. no oops reports)
<wgrant> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal-cups-utils/0.6.19+git20090217-0ubuntu3
<wgrant> Needs Building (DONE)
<wgrant> It was indeed published and then retried.
<NCommander> o_o;;;;;
<NCommander> How does that even happen ...
<ryanakca> Is it possible to build Debian experimental in a PPA? from help.launchpad.net, ``You can use your PPA to build sources from other distributions that use .deb packages.'', but then down below it tells me to upload to ``~<lp_name>/ppa/ubuntu/<a ubuntu suite>''....
<salgado> ryanakca, you can upload something from experimental and have it built for Ubuntu, but you can't have things built for anything other than Ubuntu
<theholyduck> salgado, well it could theoretically work for debian
<beuno> theholyduck, yes, although it's more luck than anything else
<ryanakca> thanks :)
* rockstar changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: rockstar | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<sayakb> 'ello! A question.. Say there are two groups Foo and Bar and 'Foo' is the owner of group 'Bar'. Joe is a member of both - so he doesnt really need to be a part of 'Bar' directly. Can he deactivate his membership without showing under the "deactivated" list for group Bar?
<buzzDrive> hi all, is it possible in launchpad answers to ask about questions like 'where do i find ressources about opensource resume/cv'?
<rockstar> buzzDrive, what are you wanting to do?
<rockstar> sayakb, no.
<buzzDrive> rockstar i search for a centralized question/answer site, i try stackoverflow but sometimes my questions wasn't programming, i am asking me if it exist a different way of asking questions in several forums and forget that we have ask a question
<rockstar> buzzDrive, normally, questions asked in the Answers app are specific to a project.
<mkanat> It's very difficult to discover where I create new releases, even though I've done it before.
<beuno> it is
<beuno> and me and sinzui will solve this
<beuno> very soon
<mkanat> Okay. :-)
<mkanat> gmb: Okay, new bugzilla-launchpad plugin released.
<leonardr> thekorn, can you suggest a test for https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thekorn/wadllib/fix-340935-use-actual-type/+merge/4484 ?
<leonardr> thekorn: actually, since it's a wadllib test, you shoudl be able to write the test yourself. it doesn't depend on a running launchpad instance
<thekorn> leonardr, yes, sure. you mean a doc-test in wadllib/docs/wadllib.txt?
<thekorn> leonardr, you run this tests with nosetest, right
<thekorn> do I have to give nostests some special options, or why do I get failures when I run it on lp:wadllib
<leonardr> thekorn: what failures do you get?
<thekorn> leonardr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/133800/
<thekorn> leonardr, pitti also fixed the doctest in iso_strptime.py in the ubuntu package
<leonardr> thekorn: yes, you need to make nose ignore whitespace somehow...
<leonardr> want to add that to the patch while you're at it?
<thekorn> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wadllib/+bug/344166
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 344166 in wadllib "test suite for iso_strptime fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<thekorn> sure, I can do it
<leonardr> great
<thekorn> but first I have to find out how to run nosetest properly
<leonardr> thekorn: i think you need to set the doctest WHITESPACE variable
<leonardr> i'm not sure how though
<thekorn> leonardr, I can set this directives on a per testcase basis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/133817/ but I don't know how to set it globally
<leonardr> thekorn: i suggest not wasting a lot of time on it. you should be able to see when the test is right, and we're moving away from nose anyway
<thekorn> ok
<thekorn> leonardr, what is the correct type of the 'representation' argument of Resource.bind(), str like defined in the docstring or dict?
<thekorn> leonardr, because launchpadlib does in almost all cases give a dict
<leonardr> thekorn: if representation_needs_processing is true, the argument can be of any type (for json in launchpad it's going to be a dict)
<leonardr> er, rather, that's the case if representation_needs_processing is *false*
<leonardr> if representation_needs_processing is true, that means it comes direct from the http response, so it needs to be a string
<thekorn> so maybe the docstring has to be fixed
<leonardr> thekorn: this might be a really dumb question, but what exactly is the problem with the behavior described in bug 342709?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342709 in launchpadlib "Make sure this resource has a representation fetched when retrieving resource's parameters" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342709
<leonardr> dir() still seems to give the right behavior
<thekorn> leonardr, oh sorry, I think I have to link this bug somehow to bug 340935
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/340935/+text)
<thekorn> the problem is that binding to the actual type is done after GETing the task.target object
<leonardr> i see
<leonardr> so the problem is not dir(), but the type of the instantiated object
<thekorn> correct,
<leonardr> and that might be why we didn't use the resource_type in the first place
<leonardr> because that seems to negate this optimization that keeps us from having to retrieve the object all the time
<leonardr> for now, can we have wadllib use the resource_type when it's available, and the wadl type otherwise?
<leonardr> actually, it gets worse
<leonardr> 'resource_type_link' is a launchpad innovation
<leonardr> there's nothing special about it except by convention
<thekorn> ok, I understand, this fix is very cosmetic
<thekorn> and only makes sense for interactive sessions
<leonardr> so, i'm afraid you can't put references to 'resource_type_link' in wadllib either
<thekorn> where someone is using dir() or the TAB feature of ipython, but in this rare cases it would be really nice to have
<thekorn> oh
<thekorn> this is making things really complicated ;)
<leonardr> yeah
<leonardr> how important is this to you? i really wish i could at least work out a good solution so you wouldn't waste your time, but i really need to get lazr.restful ready to show off at pycon later this week
<leonardr> er, next week
<thekorn> leonardr, well, it is not important, don't worry
<leonardr> ok, let's put it on hold for onw
<thekorn> leonardr, from my point of view bug 336866 is the most important one anyway, because as I see this things can really go wrong if this is not fixed in an early stage of launchpadlib
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336866 in launchpadlib "When adding tag or updating description, lp_save() gives "HTTP Error 412: Precondition Failed"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336866
<leonardr> thekorn: i agree
<thekorn> leonardr, I think I will remove https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thekorn/wadllib/fix-340935-use-actual-type/+merge/4484
<thekorn> maybe a silly question, bug: what does this lazr thing stand for, what does it mean?
<ilia> hi all
<ilia> is there anybody from the launchpad team?
<beuno> ilia, a lot of folks, what can we help you with?
<ilia> beuno: some administrative question
<ilia> I have a "short login" in launchpad of XXXX, this is displayed like https://launchpad.net/~XXX
<ilia> but I'd rather prefer another one, YYY
<ilia> there is a preference page where I can change it, however
<intellectronica> thekorn: linux, apache, zope and roast-marshmallows
<ilia> I got "YYY is already in use by another person or team"
<ilia> beuno: are you still here?
<thekorn> intellectronica, that's exactly what I thought ;)
<beuno> ilia, yes, sorry
<beuno> one sec
<rockstar> ilia, what's the problem?
<ilia> rockstar: do you see my messages above?
<beuno> ilia, https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit
<rockstar> ilia, yes.
<beuno> and where it says "name
<beuno> er
<beuno> "name"
<rockstar> ilia, but the problem sounds like someone else has your desired username.
<ilia> so I tried to change this short name in a URL similar to what beuno posted
<ilia> rockstar: yes
<ilia> so I checked this account
<ilia> and it has absolute 0 activity
<rockstar> ilia, and it's best to use the "Contact this user" to try and resolve the issue with that person.
<ilia> I know that for example in Wikipedia there is a possibility to get an "unused" user name
<ilia> is there something similar in launchpad?
<rockstar> ilia, there have been cases where we have done this, yes.
<rockstar> ilia, but we usually ask that you use the "Contact this user" feature and request the user choose a different name so your username is available.
<ilia> I can try, but I don't know him and what if he doesn't want?
<wgrant> leonardr: So are we going to see a whole bunch of lazr stuff released next week? I see it's all been split up already.
<intellectronica> wgrant: yup
<ilia> rockstar: ?
<ilia> rockstar: or doesn't even reply?
<intellectronica> ilia: be correct and friendly, maybe offer him/her a t-shirt or something.
<wgrant> intellectronica: Excellent.
<rockstar> ilia, that can happen sometimes.
<ilia> intellectronica: :))
<rockstar> ilia, in those cases, we might be able to help you out.
<rockstar> ilia, unfortunately, we ask that you make an attempt to resolve it first.
<ilia> rockstar: fine, I'm going to write him, thanks
<rockstar> ilia, in a week, if you haven't heard back from him, we can probably help out.
<ilia> rockstar: ok
<thumper> morning
<jasonlife> Can I install launchpad into my own server ? I wonder..
<jpds> jasonlife: No, it's not released yet.
<mdke> jasonlife: out of curiosity, why would you wish to do so?
<jasonlife> mdke: we are currently using bugzilla in my company, and seems launchpad has more features..
<mdke> jasonlife: the great thing about launchpad is that you don't need to install it on your own server, you can use it straight away
<jasonlife> that's all..  If we can install launchpad, we could try it out..
<mdke> the main point is that it's a central resource for lots of different projects
<intellectronica> jasonlife: launchpad is available for commercial projects
<jasonlife> mdke: but,  not having a server by ourselves is little... you know
<jasonlife> little out of control.. I feel like that..
<intellectronica> jasonlife: for a modest fee you can use private bugs, code hosting and teams
<mdke> jasonlife: I've never had a problem with that.
<jasonlife> it's more like internal developing tool, so..   I understand what's you saying though..
<intellectronica> jasonlife: then again, having a dedicated team take care of administration is a good thing to. it means that you can concentrate on your core business, and not worry about running a collaboration platform
<jasonlife> yes.. it's like using gmail instead of our company mail server.. right?
<jasonlife> any idea how much will it cost by the way?  I can talk with our developers about this..
<jasonlife> probably I need to go to launchpad.net.. :)
<intellectronica> jasonlife: you should talk to bac about this
<jasonlife> thanks..
<bac> hi jasonlife
<jasonlife> hi bac
<jasonlife>  any idea on how much will it cost for commercial use?  I can talk with our developers about this..
<bac> jasonlife: this FAQ has some information about commercial hosting on LP:  https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/208
<jasonlife> good.. thanks...
<bac> jasonlife: a commercial-use subscription is US$250/project/year with no per-seat licensing
<wgrant> bac: Does that include private bugs, just not private branches?
<bac> jasonlife: feel free to contact me here or via email (bac at canonical dot com)
<bac> wgrant: as a *beta* test of our business model (not the infrastructure) we're throwing in private bugs and branches for any commercial customer who needs them.
<wgrant> bac: The FAQ says codehosting is excluded.
<wgrant> And nothing about bugs.
<lamalex> I can never get launchpad to accept my email reviews/bug changes. it always replies saying that my messageges aren't signed
<lamalex> but this is false
<lamalex> they are quite signed
<intellectronica> lamalex: can you show an example of such an email?
<mwhudson> lamalex: it says they are not signed, or the signature is not valid?
<lamalex> intellectronica: mwhudson: http://paste2.org/p/167650
<lamalex> ah, i think i see
<lamalex> my fault
<lamalex> of course
<mwhudson> i know people have had problems with firegpg
<intellectronica> i happily use firegpg
<intellectronica> lamalex: oh, what do you suspect?
<lamalex> i was wrong :P
<wgrant> Does it have to be clearsigned?
<lamalex> i can try
<leonardr> wgrant: yes, the plan is to release lazr.restful for pycon
<wgrant> leonardr: Ah, not the other lazr.* which have appeared over the past couple of weeks?
<wgrant> But lazr.restful will be awesome, anyway.
<leonardr> wgrant: probably that as well since lazr.restful depends on it
<leonardr> but the other stuff is pretty small
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Is the AJAX lazr.restful client also going to be LGPLv3, or AGPLv3 like the rest of lazr-js (although AGPLv3 doesn't make sense there)?
<lamalex> wgrant: clearsign didnt help
<intellectronica> lamalex: i must go to sleep. if you don't resolve this, would you mind filing a bug and assigning to me so that i can look at this tomorrow?
<lamalex> intellectronica: sure thing
<lamalex> thanks for your help
<wgrant> lamalex: I can't verify that signature (it gives me a CRC error), but it might be the pastebin mangling it. Can you verify it?
<lamalex> ill try in a minute
<lamalex> upgrading kills my little crappy eee ssd
<intellectronica> i can verify it without problems
 * intellectronica --> zzz
<nsh22> hi, umm, when im commiting something to a branch, do i cd into the folder that contains the file im commiting>
<wgrant> Can somebody look at OOPS-1174ED359 when it is available in a minute or two?
 * wgrant blames source package branches which seem to have recently appeared.
<spiv> nsh22: You can cd into the folder, or you can just do "bzr commit path/to/file".  Either way is fine.
<nsh22> oh ok
<spiv> wgrant: UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xe2 in position 491: ordinal not in range(128)
<spiv> wgrant: not sure at a glance what the offending data is.
<spiv> wgrant: possibly a non-ascii package description?
<wgrant> Possibly, yes.
<wgrant> Let's see what the DSP page shows that the DSSP page doesn't...
<wgrant> +R, of course.
<wgrant> Looks like it's only the descriptions.
<jml> wgrant: it doesn't look package branch related
<jml> Is this the URL you meant? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/1%3A2.26.0-0ubuntu3/+index
<wgrant> jml: Indeed.
<wgrant> That's the one.
<wgrant> And 0ubuntu[12]
<wgrant> Other packages are fine.
<jml> source packages can have colons in the name?
<jml> three cheers for learning.
<nsh22> what does this mean? http://pastebin.com/m1dfd82d5
<wgrant> jml: The version, yes.
<wgrant> jml: It's an epoch, used to work around broken or changed versioning schemes.
<jml> nsh22: you need to put quotes around the message
<nsh22> ok
<jml> nsh22: also #bzr is the best place to ask questions about bzr.
<nsh22> oh ok
<jml> wgrant: ok, I think I knew that.
<wgrant> I cannot find an 'a' with a circumflex on that page on prod...
<nsh22> jml: i still got the same message
<jml> nsh22: I'm suggesting you do this: http://pastebin.com/m34940b08
<nsh22> ok
<jml> wgrant: that's probably why prod isn't oopsing :)
<wgrant> jml: But the other instances of that view work, and they are identical on prod and edge.
<jml> wgrant: I'm stumped, I'm afraid.
<wgrant> jml: Thanks anyway.
<wgrant> I've OOPSed it enough that it should be Ursinha's problem now.
<jml> :)
#launchpad 2009-03-20
* rockstar changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<oly> can some one tell me how i can get a jaunty package ?
<oly> i am after https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pythonmagick
<oly> its currently broken but wanted to download and attempt to fix
<oly> but not sure where i get the deb from
<poolie> oly: you should be able to do 'apt-get source pythonmagick'
<oly> lol, thats cool but confused me a little
<oly> i was expecting to get a deb file, and just modify the files in the tar file
<oly> beacuase its just complaining about a version miss match
<maco> "bzr push lp:~maco.m/seahorse-plugins" tells me that ~maco.m isnt a valid project name instead of telling me i need a branch name on the end of it
<spiv> jml: ^
<maco> that's not a very intuitive error message
<thumper> :)
 * jml is hip deep in this code *right* *now*
<spiv> jml: good thing I interrupted you then ;)
<maco> #ubuntuforums people were like "did you commit?  did you do bzr launchpad-login? did you spell the username right?"
<jml> maco: yeah, that does kind of suck
<maco> (the answer the last one was "no" the first time i tried, but anyway....)
<jml> maco: so, the thing is we allow lp:foo/bar to refer to the branch associated with a project's release series.
<maco> so catch the ~
<jml> maco: our error handling could and should be smart enough to notice the ~
<jml> maco: hey look at that :)
<maco> i didnt get dibs on "maco" on launchpad quickly enough
<jml> maco: anyway, I'll file a bug about it.
<maco> thanks
<jml> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/345732
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 345732 in launchpad-bazaar "'bzr push lp:~foo/bar' gives unhelpful error message" [Medium,In progress]
<maco> thanks
<maco> subscribed
<johnjosephbachir> Good evening.
<johnjosephbachir> Are there public urls for branches hosted on launchpad, where the user is not required to have a launchpad account to get code?
<kfogel> johnjosephbachir: hey there
<kfogel> johnjosephbachir: :-)
<kfogel> johnjosephbachir: I thought branches were public and anon-accessible by default.  Is that not what you're seeing?
<johnjosephbachir> kfogel: hey karl
<maco> should just be "bzr branch lp:project/branch"
<kfogel> johnjosephbachir: good to see you.  My conversation may be halting, as I am in an important co-debugging session with someone in another channel.
<johnjosephbachir> hmm. well i just created a branch and pushed it to LP, and then wanted to test out the experience of retrieving it from another machine, and i'm getting some odd errors -- but the oddest thing is that the version of bzr on the other machine is 1.6.1.... which makes no sense (i thought the newest was 1.13?)
<kfogel> ("important" == "they're donating their time to my non-profit, so I can't make them wait")
<kfogel> oh
<johnjosephbachir> kfogel: gotcha-- have fun : )
<kfogel> johnjosephbachir: couple of things going on here:
<kfogel> So, one, bzr releases are frequent, so it's not at all unusual to see 1.6 installed
<kfogel> that was only about 6 months ago
<kfogel> Second, there is a known bug whereby after pushing a branch to LP, the LP UI may not show it right away (takes time to catch up), although it *should* be available via bzr right away.
<kfogel> johnjosephbachir: if those two facts don't explain what you're experiencing, then let's dig deeper.
<maco> uh...i did have a problem where a branch said "empty" for months after it was pushed to, but it was still branchable. dunno if that was ever fixed. there's a bug somewhere
<johnjosephbachir> kfogel maco: feel silly over here.. i forgot that it was versioning, and not math. i thought that 1.13 was smaller than 1.6 .....
<maco> ah
<johnjosephbachir> and my branch uses the newest format (super duper tree pack 1.9 or something)... so maybe i need to have the newest client?
<johnjosephbachir> or is that only relevant to each repository
<maco> yep
<maco> that's very likely it
<johnjosephbachir> Okay.
<johnjosephbachir> thanks
<maco> i sometimes think the reason ubuntu uses .04 instead of .4 is to avoid people thinking of math
<maco> since .4 would be newer than .10...in math
<johnjosephbachir> yep...
<kfogel> johnjosephbachir: yeah, bzr has some ... non-optimal inter-version compat behaviors right now, unfortunately.
<maco> by which you mean being told to go update or no soup for you, right?
<kfogel> the latest versions of bzr have vastly improved storage, but it comes at the cost of incompat with earlier versions, which (especially when you're not using "smart server") can actually mean things not working together
<johnjosephbachir> Ok. Well I'll just blame my crappy distro for not caring enough about launchpad. (Ubuntu... err...)
<kfogel> johnjosephbachir: :-)
<kfogel> johnjosephbachir: I just run bleeding-edge bzr all the time
<kfogel> johnjosephbachir: I think I owe you another mail with revctrl thoughts, btw -- sorry for the delay, this non-profit thing is taking off, but it's still not paying, which means I have to do it at night.
<johnjosephbachir> kfogel: no prob. we can just talk about it over beer, i'll be in the city in early april
<kfogel> !
<kfogel> great, let's do that then
<kfogel> johnjosephbachir, mac: ah, found it: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/94289
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 94289 in launchpad-bazaar "branch page delay in showing writes to a branch" [Medium,Triaged]
<maco> johnjosephbachir: i do often wonder why bzr updates arent SRU'd in ubuntu
<wgrant> maco: Because that would be playing favourites.
<wgrant> johnjosephbachir: You can 'bzr upgrade --1.6 lp:~path/to/branch' to get it readable by >= 1.6, with only a small performance hit.
<maco> wgrant: but if you're developing for that release...
<wgrant> maco: Then use a format compatible with that release, I suppose.
<wgrant> Hopefully the format will stabilise soon.
<wgrant> Rather than being bumped every 0.3
<maco> heh well i know dtchen's running hardy
<maco> im guessing he grabbed jaunty's source package and ran it through pbuilder though
<wgrant> ~bzr's default PPA has it for all supported releases except Dapper, IIRC.
<wgrant> That's one solution, but the other is to just keep using older formats.
<thumper> maco: actually the SRU thing has been talked about
<thumper> damn timing
<wgrant> thumper: That was perfect!
<Coke> Any chance of launchpad getting support for adding attachments to answers and/or bugs? Also, there was talk sometime June last year about adding screenshots to the project main page, last comment is really old and I cannot find it in any feature request or ongoing bug.
<cody-somerville> Coke, both are possible now
<Coke> cody-somerville: ?!
<Coke> Sounds awesome.
<cody-somerville> Indeed
<Coke> So, I can add an image as attachment to an answer?
<Coke> Because, what I really want is to demonstrate the result of the project and since there's no way to put up screenshots for the project I thought I'd just put it in an answer.
<cody-somerville> You can't upload files to answers but you can bugs
<Coke> Didn't you say "both"?
<Coke> What else is possible aside from uploading to bugs?
<cody-somerville> You can upload an image to the project's frontpage
<wgrant> (bug attachments have been possible for many years)
<wgrant> cody-somerville: NAFAIK
<wgrant> Unless you mean the mugshot.
<Coke> cody-somerville: do you mean the logo?
<cody-somerville> Yea
<cody-somerville> a number of projects use it for a screenshot
<Coke> hmmmm
<Coke> Meh. I'm rather unimpressed. :)
<johnjosephbachir> wgrant: thanks
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: noodles775 - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<bigjools> wgrant: did you file a bug about the oops you generated on the gnome-panel page?
<wgrant> bigjools: No, sorry.
<bigjools> wgrant: np I filed one
<bigjools> I h8 unicode
<wgrant> bigjools: Thanks.
<wgrant> What was the problematic content?
<bigjools> recent gnome-panel releases
<bigjools> the binary package description has unicode in it
<wgrant> How come that didn't break prod?
<bigjools> it does :)
<wgrant> bigjools: I can access the same URL but on production, and it doesn't OOPS.
<bigjools> ah that's interesting
<bigjools> that helps me know what the problem is then, thanks
<wgrant> The pages look identical on both versions for other SPRs.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/1:2.26.0-0ubuntu3 works, see.
<wgrant> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/1:2.26.0-0ubuntu3 does not.
<bigjools> yep
<BigMuscle> hello. I have again problems with BZR revision view: Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<BigMuscle> URLs are:
<BigMuscle> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dcplusplus-team/dcplusplus/trunk/revision/1695
<BigMuscle> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dcplusplus-team/dcplusplus/trunk/revision/1694
<BigMuscle> thanks for resolving :-)
<AnAnt> Hello
<noodles775> Hi AnAnt :)
<AnAnt> can someone solve the question 62612 ?
 * noodles775 looks
<noodles775> Hi herb ! Would you be able to take a look at AnAnt's question?
<noodles775> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/62612
<noodles775> spm commented on it at the start of the month, but AnAnt can't move forward with the changes of names/lists until it's done.
<herb> noodles775: I should be able to get to that soon.
<AnAnt> thanks
<noodles775> Great... thanks herb.
<fta3> hi
<fta3> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/62386
 * noodles775 looks
<noodles775> Sorry herb, do you know why fta3's ppa quota got set back to 3gb (from 7)?
<noodles775> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/62386
<herb> noodles775: I don't know why. I'll set it 5GB as the user requested.
<noodles775> Thanks herb
<fta3> thanks
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<calc> who do i ask to have my quota increased?
<calc> i need to be bumped up to 4GB from 2GB
<calc> cprov: istr it was you?
<calc> actually 5GB should give me enough room to not need to ask again during karmic cycle
 * calc needs the bump on the openoffices-pkgs ppa (not his personal one)
<noodles775> Hi calc: add a question like this one:
<noodles775> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/64316
<calc> noodles775: ok
<noodles775> and it'll get assigned to an admin.
<calc> ok
<calc> ok i ended up just reopening old question as it appears they didn't actually bump my quota like had been mentioned in it
<jpds> Is there a way I can cancel a merge proposal?
<jpds> Oh, there's a delete button, neat.
<kfogel> Hey, I'm scouting around for interesting uses of the Launchpad APIs (usually via launchpadlib).  If anyone knows any off the top of their had, make a noise at me now please.
<intellectronica> kfogel: BjornT has a really nice script that generates pages like https://dev.launchpad.net/VersionThreeDotO/Bugs/Progress/2.2.3
<kfogel> intellectronica: thank you
<intellectronica> kfogel: it's also worth asking bdmurray and thekorn
<kfogel> intellectronica: I'm going to ask Bjorn if he can make that script link to itself where the generated output says "generated by a script".  That way people can quickly figure out how to do it themselves.
<kfogel> oooooh
<kfogel> intellectronica: that one is nice for screenshots, thx
<kfogel> intellectronica: heh, thekorn was already on my list of people to ask, nice to have my worldview confirmed.  Didn't know about bdmurray.
 * bdmurray is hurt
 * Ampelbein gives bdmurray a cookie to cheer him up.
<stousignant1> is there a reason why i can't make a search in the global bugs list in the api of launchpad ?
<intellectronica> stousignant1: it's just not something the model currently support easily, and we never thought of a compelling use case.
<intellectronica> stousignant1: what's yours?
<stousignant1> search all bug that a certain team have subscribed
<stousignant1> since our teams does a lot of general service, we can report bug in various project
<stousignant1> so it would be a lot easier to search all bugs for a certain subscriber
<intellectronica> stousignant1: searching bugs for a person (or team) is something that we do want to support at some point. that's a lot more specific than searching all projects. alas, not yet
<intellectronica> stousignant1: see bug #282178
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282178 in malone "Make IPerson an IHasBugs and make sure calling searchTasks on it works" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282178
<stousignant1> intellectronica: thank for the information, that exactly what i'm looking for. Any time frame we could see this bugs resolved ?
<intellectronica> stousignant1: to be honest, i doubt that we'll be able able to schedule this before the summer. but it's good to know that people need this - we'll definitely consider part of the future wishlist
<stousignant1> intellectronica: i'll subscribe my team to this bug and see what happen, Otherwise i'll need to iter every project in launchpad to get a hold of all the bugs we are subscribed and we don't want this overhead.
<radix`> anyone have an idea why this vcs import is failing? https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/peppy/trunk
<intellectronica> stousignant1: yes, i realise that can be tiresome and resource-intensive. feel free to also mark yourself as affected
<calc> is there a way to see everything i am subscribed to and why?
<kiko> calc, grep ^X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale from your mboxes is one way..
<calc> kiko: ok
<calc> kiko: i didn't know if there was a way to do that on launchpad via the user profile area
<kiko> calc, there isn't a /gloooobal/ page for it
<calc> kiko: ok
<kiko> calc, one of the post-july things that's high on the list -- global subscriptions
<CameronShorter_> Hi, I'm despot of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis and am attempting to move from an Open to a Closed project, and in the process, I want to remove members who are not actively involved (and suggest they move to our external email list). But I can't work out how to remove members.
<calc> kiko: cool :)
<oubiwann> hey guys, can someone approve my membership in the lp beta testers team?
<beuno> oubiwann, done
<oubiwann> beuno: thanks, man!
 * oubiwann heads off to play with the api
<twcook> My connection died during a push and now there is a lock in place.  When I try to use break-lock according to the output; I get an unsupported protocol error.  Any ideas?
<twcook> The error is: bzr: ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url "lp-45951632:///~oship-mgmt/oship/main/.bzr/branch/lock"
<wgrant> twcook: Remove the -45951632
<wgrant> bzr break-lock lp:~oship-mgmt/oship/main
<twcook> wgrant: Thanks
<sayakb> hello! is there a way that a team owner can remove a member from membership without getting the user listed under "deactivated" list?
<wgrant> sayakb: No, unfortunately.
<sayakb> wgrant: oh! :(
<sayakb> ty
<beuno> maybe we should just rename that to "people I hate"
<beuno> or
<beuno> not expose it so prominently on the UI
<sayakb> beuno: pfft.. I am deactivating myself
<beuno> because it's pretty useless information in general
<sayakb> +1
<beuno> so
<beuno> if someone files a bug
<wgrant> Or "people of whom I mistyped the username so never really wanted to add them at all, so get them the hell of my team page"
<beuno> I'll make sure that gets done
<wgrant> It's also great that the team page says 'inactive members'.
<wgrant> They're not members, and even if they were, how does it know that they're inactive?
<sayakb> beuno: I'd file a bug report. should it belong to registry?
<wgrant> Yes.
<sayakb> cool
<beuno> ok guys
<beuno> I'll miss you
<beuno> but I'm off to my weekend
<wgrant> beuno: Noooo!
<wgrant> Bye.
<sayakb> o/
<beuno> wgrant, I'll be thinking UI though, don't worry
<sayakb> have a nice weekend
<beuno> you guys have fun
<beuno> thanks
<sayakb> beuno: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/346148
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346148 in launchpad-registry "Deactivated members should not be prominently listed" [Undecided,New]
 * sayakb catches some zzz
<nhandler> beuno: I personally would not remove that feature all together. It sometimes is very useful being able to see who the old members of a team are. But maybe moving it off of the +members page would be better
#launchpad 2009-03-21
<Andre_Gondim> when i reported some bug, may I change in launchpad the release nominate? or it's only the sponsor can do this?
<Andre_Gondim> when i report some bug, may I change in launchpad the release nominate? or it's only the sponsor that has to do this?
<wgrant> Andre_Gondim: I don't understand what you're asking. Can you rephrase it?
<Andre_Gondim> wgrant, at this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/344426 I changed the release nominate. May I could do this or only the sponsor that has to do this?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 344426 in gwibber "gwibber crashed with NoKeyringDaemonError in get_data()" [Undecided,New]
<Ursinha> wgrant: he set the +nominate
<wgrant> Andre_Gondim: The release manager (driver) of the series has to approve/decline that.
<savvas> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/someproject/+createfaq <- the keywords are separated with spaces or with commas?
<wgrant> savvas: It strips out commas, so I presume it uses spaces natively.
<savvas> thanks :)
<savvas> it should be mentioned however :P
<wgrant> It should. You could file a bug.
<savvas> I will :)
<savvas> bug 346247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346247 in launchpad "+createfaq keywords should mention the delimiter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346247
 * wgrant retargets it.
<savvas> there's a launchpad-answers project? sorry :\
<wgrant> launchpad is sort of the gateway project, where you can file bugs and somebody will eventually redirect them to the right project.
<wgrant> Since it's often hard to work out which bugs belong to which team.
<kblin> morning folks
<kblin> ah, there it is.. even before asking the question. thanks.
<wgrant> I like questions like that.
<ronny> gmb: sup?
<kwah> hi, everyone...
<kwah> we try to reclaim ID for the LoCo team, but got no answer so far
<kwah> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/64313
<kwah> are there other ways we can contact LP admins (I believe they are ones we need to reach with this Quest)
<cody-somerville> kwah, an admin is assigned to it
<wgrant> Said admin tends to be very busy, and it has only been a couple of working days.
<kwah> cody-somerville, thanks
<kwah> wgrant, I understand, but there is no indication what so ever how much such a request may take
<kwah> and we are currently in the reorganization phase and aiming for the next loco council to get approved
<kwah> did not mean to offense anyone
<gnomefreak> is it possible to use security target? example debian/control <hardy-security> for PPA?
<gnomefreak> sorry debian changelog
<magcius> Can the launchpad team simplify installing PPA keys easier?
<magcius> I can't just wget | apt-key add -
<LarstiQ> magcius: gpg --recv-key | apt-key add -?
<LarstiQ> or well
<LarstiQ> export inbetween
<magcius> LarstiQ, mind explaining it a bit more in your instructions?
<LarstiQ> magcius: the way I'd normally get a key is by asking gpg to retrieve it from the keyservers
<magcius> Ah, so I must use --keyserver.
<maxb> The cryptic oneliner is:
<maxb> apt-key adv --keyserve keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-key KEYID
<maxb> Oops, --keyserver
<magcius> Wait... apt-key uses PGP? I thought it used RSA
<LarstiQ> maxb: oh hey, nice, didn't know apt-key adv
<maxb> Your question is rather unclear. PGP is a software framework, RSA is an algorithm
<maxb> LarstiQ: Yeah, obscure, but so useful! I've put that command into the description of the mercurial-snapshots PPA
<maxb> For my own PPA I made a *-keyring package. I'm not sure which I like better
<thrope> hi - is there a dashboard type screen where I can see a list of my projects?
<thrope> it is a bit annoying having to search for them each time even when i am logged on
<savvas> I think the copy and rebuild actions in PPA don't work
<savvas> I copied luckybackup from https://launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive/ppa to https://launchpad.net/~luckybackup-maintainers/+archive/ppa - it didn't rebuild the .deb source: http://ppa.launchpad.net/luckybackup-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/l/luckybackup/
<savvas> * I copied and asked to rebuild from copied source
<savvas> I think it's because I copied them before, I'll delete the packages and try again in 15-30 minutes
<aantn> hello
<aantn> is it possible to change a project's url
<aantn> I want to change https://launchpad.net/gnome-doc-centric-playground to https://launchpad.net/gnome-zeitgeist
<aantn> are there any launchpad admins in here? :(
<jpds> aantn: Please file the request here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<aantn> jpds: thanks!
<jpds> aantn: And an admin will get round to you when they have time.
<aantn> jpds: ok
<hanska> hello people
<hanska> I'm working on an interface to the LP API
 * intellectronica is curious
<intellectronica> hanska: tell us more :)
<hanska> is there any way to have info from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue ? I'm missing it from the docs!
<intellectronica> hanska: i don't think so
<intellectronica> hanska: please file a bug on soyuz so that this can be considered for scheduling
<hanska> intellectronica: I will do, thank you.
<hanska> (d'oh. I started launchpad-sharp just to programmatically watch Debian and Jaunty's NEW... I succeeded with Debian's, but now... :P)
<hanska> intellectronica: https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/346491 , thank you :)... how come you were so interested on API implementation? :P
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346491 in soyuz "Provide NEW via the API" [Undecided,New]
<hanska> ahah, funny :), I didn't know about ubottu :P
<intellectronica> hanska: i do a lot of the work on the bugs portion of the api
<intellectronica> also in general we're interested in how people use the api
<hanska> ah, great
<hanska> intellectronica: well, I started a little project to watch the NEW queue in Debian (I'm a Debian maintainer/DD in the next few months I hope), then I decided to give it the ability of watching Ubuntu too
<intellectronica> also, so far we only have a python interface library. having a library that runs on the CLR would be awesome
<hanska> ..and I fell off LP API. It looked a bit weird (and I had some difficulties implementing it, at the beginning, because I wasn't completely understanding it)
<intellectronica> hanska: sounds very cool
<hanska> I still have _lot_ to do, i.e. I can only make GET requests atm
<hanska> but is kinda usable, at least I can get /beta/bugs/xx :)
<intellectronica> hanska: you should look at the launchpadlib sources. it's a great example of how you can generate the entire library from the WADL
<intellectronica> hanska: if you have any questions about this sort of stuff, talk to leonardr. i'm sure he'll be glad to help you
<hanska> intellectronica: thank you, I'm going to download launchpadlib :)
<intellectronica> hanska: i think kfogel and mrevell might be interested in hearing about this project too. you could get some publicity :)
<intellectronica> hanska: is your project hosted on LP?
<hanska> intellectronica: eheh, I would like to make it some more usable first -- I just found out the api-docs _tonight_
<hanska> intellectronica: nope, I'm not a bzr fan :)
<intellectronica> ah, that's a shame. where is it hosted, then?
<kfogel> hanska: what intellectronica said
<kfogel> :-)
<kfogel> (re interest in API projects)
<hanska> intellectronica: nowhere currently, a friend is setting up a redmine on his own server for other projects, and I'll put those two projects (watch-new and launchpad-sharp) there
<hanska> intellectronica: too bad you don't host git too :P
<intellectronica> hanska: watch this space ;)
<intellectronica> what's redmine?
<Nafallo> looks like some kind of trac clone to me? :-)
<Nafallo> is that about right?
<hanska> Nafallo: right, my friend said "better than trac" :P
<hanska> Nafallo: I don't really know it, I'm sorry
<hanska> (it's written in Ruby, and I'm more a c#-python'er, so I'd tend to avoid it ;)
<Nafallo> written in ruby by the looks of it
<intellectronica> hanska: b.t.w, not that i have anything against C#, but did you try using launchpadlib with ironpython?
<Nafallo> heh
<intellectronica> hanska: also, did you consider using the Launchpad bug tracker? you can use it even if you host your code elsewhere
<hanska> intellectronica: not really
<intellectronica> may i ask why?
<hanska> oh my wait :)
<hanska> not really was re ironpython
<intellectronica> ah ok
<hanska> about using the tracker.. well, LP has some good features (I'm thinking at moving bash-completion tracking there), but seems like redmine can directly mangle bugs from commit logs
<pecisk> anyone here? What is difference between 'Display name' and 'Title' in project registration form?
<Nafallo> hehe. someone put intellectronica in powersave mode! ;-)
<hanska> intellectronica: apart from splitting code hosting and bug tracking (I'd do that for bash-completion nevertheless, since Debian's Alioth ReallySucks®), that would be a nice thing I'd miss in LP
<cody-somerville> hanska, It wouldn't be too difficult to do that with launchpad and bazaar plugins
<hanska> Nafallo: throttle him down!
<hanska> cody-somerville: uhm?
<cody-somerville> closing of bugs from bzr commits
<hanska> cody-somerville: yes, but you're missing I'm already hosting it in git
<intellectronica> pecisk: display name: "Foobarizer", title: "An free, object-oriented, optimizing foobarizer for Linux"
<pecisk> ok, got it
<pecisk> thanks ;)
<hanska> intellectronica: whoa, I was missing yet another foobarizer!
<hanska> $ foobarize intellectronica
<LarstiQ> hanska, Nafallo: redmine gets the dvcs model better than trac does
<hanska> LarstiQ: seems like you know it -- in what ways?
<intellectronica> this time we're going to do it right, though. it will be self-hosting foobarizer, and it will contain a complete implementation of emacs
<hanska> LarstiQ: also, I know a single installation can handle multiple projects (each with a wiki, a tracker, [..])
<LarstiQ> hanska: in that it actually understands more than one branch :)
<hanska> ah, nice!
<LarstiQ> hanska: really, trac is just horrible in this regard
<hanska> LarstiQ: does it also make nice graphs out of this? (like gitk/gitg/github?)
<LarstiQ> hanska: I don't know (it that well)
<LarstiQ> hanska: I know gitk, and of github, but I'm not really a git person
<hanska> LarstiQ: I see. But "branch graphing" would be useful for other branch-supporting-VCS'es, no?
<LarstiQ> hanska: I guess, maybe.
<intellectronica> bzr gtk has a very nice graphing interface
<intellectronica> i hope LP will have something like that soon
<LarstiQ> hanska: I'm more a fan of offline tools, svn/cvs need something like trac because they're centralized, why would a dvcs need the same crutch?
<hanska> intellectronica: uh, I didn't know bzr gtk!
<intellectronica> yeah, it's awesome, you should check it out
<LarstiQ> hanska: so, gitk or bzr viz/qlog, or the mercurial equivalents
<hanska> LarstiQ: s/gitk/gitg/, far better IMVHO
<LarstiQ> hanska: is that a gtk rework instead of tk?
<hanska> LarstiQ: exactly.
<LarstiQ> hanska: ah, I see how that can be far better :)
<hanska> eheh :P
<LarstiQ> hanska: honestly, it's a mystery to me why tk was used in the first place?
<hanska> LarstiQ: who knows, some nostalgic?
 * hanska runs away
<LarstiQ> hanska: heh, maybe :)
<mneptok> for what? bad 60s acid trips?
<ronny> tk is weird, but it seems it was fairly easy to add
<ronny> unfortunately it still is like 70es today
<cocooncrash> Hi, I have some questions about shared and stacked repositories in Launchpad.
<cocooncrash> Does anyone know how Launchpad uses these?
<LarstiQ> cocooncrash: afaik, Launchpad doesn't use shared repositories, and it (can/does) stack on the branch associated with the development focus
<cocooncrash> LarstiQ: Does stacking require that you use a repo format which supports it?
<LarstiQ> cocooncrash: certainly on the Launchpad side, I don't know about the client.
<cocooncrash> LarstiQ: That's what I'm trying to find out ;-)
<cocooncrash> Thanks though
<LarstiQ> shouldn't be hard to test though?
<cocooncrash> LarstiQ: I do see messages about stacking, but how do I know if it's actually been done?
<wgrant> cocooncrash: You can check the branch page on Launchpad - if it is a stacked branch, it will say 'Stacked on: lp:~path/to/branch'
<cocooncrash> wgrant: Cool, thanks
<cocooncrash> wgrant: Do you know if LP uses shared repos?
<wgrant> cocooncrash: It requires that the stacked branch has at least format 1.6. It will try to convert automatically if it's incompatible.
<wgrant> It doesn't.
<cocooncrash> Okay
<wgrant> But you don't really need those once you have stacking.
<cocooncrash> Yeah, true
<cocooncrash> Thanks wgrant
<wgrant> np
<jml> had cocooncrash stuck around, I would have told him that bzr.dev has recently fixed one misreporting of stacking.
<tumbleweed> jml: I'll tell him - I came to see the result of his questions
<jml> tumbleweed: thanks.
<cocooncrash> jml: How exactly does it misreport?
<cocooncrash> Does it say that it's stacking but actually doesn't?
<jml> cocooncrash: bzr says "using default stacking branch" and then doesn't stack.
<cocooncrash> Right
<tumbleweed> ok, yes I've seen that
<jml> cocooncrash: let me find the bug for you...
<tumbleweed> btw, has anyone else been having difficulty pushing to lp from jaunty bzr?
<tumbleweed> it just hangs for me unless I use sftp
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: which version is that?
<tumbleweed> bug appeared in the last few days
<tumbleweed> 1.13~rc1
<tumbleweed> hangs during traversing tree
<tumbleweed> I can't find any relevent bugs on lp - but it has to have hit other people too
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: lots of small requets in ~/.bzr.log?
<tumbleweed> didn't know there was such a long
<tumbleweed> log
 * tumbleweed looks
<jml> bug 345169
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345169 in bzr "bzr push to a new lp branch of bzr from a local copy fails to stack" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345169
<jml> that's the one
<jml> there was also another bug that occured during 1.13rc1
<jml> but that was different.
<tumbleweed> jml: ah, I saw that
<jml> anyway, take home message: 1.14dev is a lot more reliable.
<tumbleweed> jml: that bug was too terse for me to see if it was what I was seeing
<jml> tumbleweed: *nod* I reported it on IRC on #bzr and lifeless filed a developer-oriented version of the bug.
<jml> which I didn't mind at all, since the bug got fixed very very quickly :)
<cocooncrash> jml: Do you know what the actual cause was?
<cocooncrash> i.e. will I have to upgrade to actually get it to stack?
<jml> cocooncrash: yeah, you'll have to upgrade.
<cocooncrash> Bleh
<cocooncrash> Any workarounds?
<jml> cocooncrash: upgrading is a good idea for a lot of other reasons though.
<jml> actually, one reason: speed.
<LarstiQ> jml: did it get fixed before or after 1.13 final?
<jml> LarstiQ: bug 345169 got discovered after 1.13 final.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345169 in bzr "bzr push to a new lp branch of bzr from a local copy fails to stack" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345169
<jml> LarstiQ: the other stacking bug (number escapes me) got fixed in time
<LarstiQ> ok
<jml> cocooncrash: I don't know of a workaround. #bzr might.
<cocooncrash> jml: Okay, thanks.
<jml> cocooncrash: they will, however, strongly recommend you upgrade your formats :)
<cocooncrash> jml: But that won't solve it, will it?
<andersk> rom1v: Just tried it myself, and compiz segfaulted in the guest session.  This worked a few months ago.
<LarstiQ> will we?
<jml> cocooncrash: it will, I think.
<jml> LarstiQ: many of you will :)
<cocooncrash> Oh, that's fine then
<tumbleweed> jml: ah, upgraded my branch format to 1.6 and I don't hit that bug
<tumbleweed> s/branch/repo/
<jml> cool.
<jml> may I recommend 1.9
<jml> it comes with a complimentary side order of love.
<tumbleweed> hah
<cocooncrash> jml: Do repo formats matter when pushing/pulling to other branches?
<tumbleweed> done
<jml> cocooncrash: yes.
<cocooncrash> I've noticed that they both have to have the same rich-root support or not
<jml> right. rich-root has to be the same.
 * LarstiQ wonders how long between dput and showing up in ppa build records is usual
<cocooncrash> jml: But otherwise?
<jml> apart from that, AIUI, any two formats will interoperate.
<cocooncrash> Awesome
<jml> but they'll probably perform badly.
<LarstiQ> but, they might need to convert on the fly, depending on how different they are.
<jml> exactly.
<LarstiQ> ah, there we go, packging went from not listed to building.
#launchpad 2009-03-22
<Brucevdk> Question, anonymous users cannot upload a .po file even if a project is set to Open?
<Brucevdk> We have a translator that does not wish to use the LP service for translating, but wouldn't mind uploading the .po file (so others don't think a translation is unavailable)
<wgrant> Brucevdk: Correct. An LP account is very easy to create, so what is the problem with that?
<Brucevdk> wgrant: well actually I didn't mean completely anonymous (but not a member of the project), he is logged in with his LP account and getting "Permission denied"
<Brucevdk> Oh wait a second, turns out you have to click a language first and then upload
<Brucevdk> Nevermind, still "Permission denied"
<Brucevdk> Sorry, not "Permission denied" it works fine. Forgive me, I just woke up :-)
<wgrant> So it works?
<Brucevdk> wgrant: correct
<wgrant> I've little experience with that part of LP.
<Brucevdk> so do I :-)
<pro-rsoft> is there a way to mark all bugs that are marked "Committed" to "Released"?
<LarstiQ> pro-rsoft: I don't know about the webinterface, but via the api, yeah
<pro-rsoft> hmm, how
<pro-rsoft> I dont want to manually flag tons of bugs
<LarstiQ> pro-rsoft: something like tools/check-newsbugs.py from bzr
<pro-rsoft> ok
<pro-rsoft> hmm how do I iterate over the bugs in one project and not in all projects
<LarstiQ> pro-rsoft: bugs/<project> ?
<pro-rsoft> in the api, I mean
<pro-rsoft> (im using python)
<LarstiQ> pro-rsoft: I don't really know the api myself, and check-newsbugs.py works from the other direction
<intellectronica> pro-rsoft: [bugtask.status for bugtask in project.searchTasks()]
<pro-rsoft> intellectronica, thanks
<pro-rsoft> LarstiQ, I cant access it
<pro-rsoft> its giving me a "let us known in #launchpad"
<intellectronica> [bugtask.status for bugtask in project.searchTasks(status='Fix Commited')] even :)
<pro-rsoft> sweet
<intellectronica> pro-rsoft: have you seen https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/ ?
<pro-rsoft> intellectronica, I have.
<pro-rsoft> but didnt find that one
<intellectronica> cool
<pro-rsoft> hmm
<pro-rsoft> I did task.status = "Fix Released"
<pro-rsoft> but it doesnt show up yet on the website
<pro-rsoft> hmm when I check task.status again it didndt change
<pro-rsoft> when I use transitionToStatus('Fix Released') I get TypeError: __call__() takes exactly 1 argument (2 given)
<thekorn> it's either task.transitionToStatus(status="Fix Released")
<pro-rsoft> yeah, just noticed that
<pro-rsoft> but it doesnt change yet
<pro-rsoft> on the website.
<thekorn> or task.status = "Fix Released"; task.lp_save()
<pro-rsoft> ah.
 * pro-rsoft tries that
<pro-rsoft> nope
<pro-rsoft> no change
<pro-rsoft> on the website they still show up as "Fix Committed"
<LarstiQ> pro-rsoft: you're not sneakily changing some other projects bugs? ;)
<pro-rsoft> uh
<pro-rsoft> tasks=lp.projects["panda3d"].searchTasks(status='Fix Committed')
<pro-rsoft> for task in tasks:
<pro-rsoft>    if "1.6.0" in str(task.milestone):
<pro-rsoft>      task.status="Fix Released"; task.lp_save()
<pro-rsoft> when I call that again, I get no results (there are no tasks "Fix Committed") anymore
<pro-rsoft> but look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/panda3d/+bugs?search=Search
<maxb> pro-rsoft: Perhaps you inadvertently ran the API script against Launchpad staging?
<pro-rsoft> hm?
<pro-rsoft> lemme see
<pro-rsoft> yes, I did. darn.
<pro-rsoft> thanks
<pro-rsoft> excellent, it works now. thanks alot
<pro-rsoft> when trying to delete something, I get 500 Internal Server Error
<pro-rsoft> I just use release.delete()
<intellectronica> pro-rsoft: please report a bug so that someone can take a look at it tomorrow
<pro-rsoft> hm
<pro-rsoft> its not that important
<pro-rsoft> wow, I *do* get a lot of emails when changing a lot of bug statuses
<pro-rsoft> is there a way to do it without sending an email?
<_MMA_> Why do I have these "lp:~vcs-imports" branches on a couple of projects of mine? Are they automated or what?
<LarstiQ> _MMA_: they are auotmated
<_MMA_> LarstiQ: Do you know for what purpose?
<LarstiQ> _MMA_: they are import into bzr from a foreign vcs when so requested in the project settings
<LarstiQ> imported even
<_MMA_> LarstiQ: And if there is no "foreign vcs" as the projects live entirely on LP/BZR?
<LarstiQ> _MMA_: could you name one or more of these projects that's happening for?
<_MMA_> LarstiQ: https://code.launchpad.net/breathe-icon-set
<_MMA_> This project is managed entirely on LP/BZR. I just don't see the need for the import branches.
<LarstiQ> _MMA_: has this always been the case?
<_MMA_> That the project has always been on LP/BZR? Yes. From the start.
<LarstiQ> _MMA_: right, it looks like a configuration error
<LarstiQ> This branch is an import of the Subversion branch from https://code.launchpad.net/~breathe-dev/breathe-icon-set/debian-packaging.
<LarstiQ> for example
 * LarstiQ tries to find where the imports are configured
<_MMA_> To me, that says at one time it used Subversion. Which is not the case. I'm just trying to see why there are here and if they are just gonna sit here, without use, how to get rid of them.
<LarstiQ> _MMA_: to me that says someone filled in the bzr location in a config section "where to import from" and chose svn as vcs type.
<LarstiQ> unfortunately, I have no access to those settings on ~breathe-dev, and I'm not finding something like that on a project I do yet
 * LarstiQ tries help.launchpad.net
 * LarstiQ is looking at https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Imports
<LarstiQ> aha, the process has changed since I last did anything with it
 * _MMA_ doesn't remember filling anything in with Subversion.
<_MMA_> (and I made no request)
<LarstiQ> _MMA_: it needen't have been you
<LarstiQ> _MMA_: does https://edge.launchpad.net/breathe-icon-set/trunk/+edit do anything for you? I have no access
<_MMA_> Yes. Since it's my project. :)
<LarstiQ> _MMA_: also, I see Ted Gould has done some things for breathe-dev?
<LarstiQ> _MMA_: he is also listed in the bzr-svn credits fwiw
<LarstiQ> _MMA_: so, maybe talk to him :)
<_MMA_> Ted helped me with some scripting. But yeah. He would be a good source.
<LarstiQ> _MMA_: anyway, those two vcs-imports branches are bogus, if you can delete them that's what I would do.
<LarstiQ> _MMA_: if not, I think filing a question against the imports team to ask for removal.
<_MMA_> Doesn't look like I can. Yeah. Ill poke some of those guys tomorrow. Thanx for your time.
<LarstiQ> np, I needed a break from studying :)
<_MMA_> ;)
<BUGabundo> hay
<BUGabundo> question: what's the easiest way (aka nongeek) to add PPA keys ?
<kiko> BUGabundo, guess using the instructions on help.l.n
<BUGabundo> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> I use this
<BUGabundo> but I can't keep telling new user on my class to do that
<BUGabundo> don't want to get them scared with terminal
<BUGabundo> should Software Sources have a field to enter key as well as PPA line?
<BUGabundo> hey Dupes with AJAX! nice work
<LarstiQ> BUGabundo: provide a script for them that does that?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/38781
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 38781 in software-properties "software-properties should offer field to insert PPA signed key" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<gnomefreak> anyone give me an idea on what OOPS-1177EC92 is?
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: how did you get this ... using the api?
<intellectronica> oh no, it's the web ui
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> its pissing me off badle too :(
<intellectronica> basically, you were trying to edit a bug task that doesn't exist
<intellectronica> what were you trying to do?
<gnomefreak> change firefox to firefox-3.0 and comment
<gnomefreak> and status to incomplete
<intellectronica> you mean, change the package of an ubuntu task?
<gnomefreak> change package from firefox to firefox-3.0 since firefox ==2.0 and is no longer supported. Without changing the package i still get the oops
<intellectronica> so, you already changed the package, and after it changed, it redirected you to the wrong page?
<gnomefreak> it never changed. when i hit change to apply it gives me the oops
<gnomefreak> see bug 139829
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139829 in firefox-3.0 "maximize/minimize with titlebar" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139829
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: it did change
<gnomefreak> wth
<gnomefreak> it never told me it did it just oopsed
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: thanks
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: i can reproduce this on staging. care to file a bug?
<gnomefreak> ok against launchpad?
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: against malone
<intellectronica> thanks!
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: its filed if more info is needed let me know
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: thanks a lot. no, i know how to reproduce it so should be easy to tackle
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: ok thanks
<ia> hello. i have very strange issue with ppa. At my desktop machine package compiles and builds successfully, but on ppa i've got error on build - here related part of build log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/135550/ - and i guess, that problem in 167 line : configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables. however, i would be very appreciate for any clues about how to fix this.
<maxb> ia: That is pretty strange.  Have you tried building the package in a clean minimal chroot (e.g. pbuilder / prevu / sbuild) ?
<ia> maxb: of course. as have been said, package builds successfully at my desktop - i builds via debuild/pbuilder
<geser> ia: add " || cat config.log" after your configure call in debian/rules so you get more info why it fails
<maxb> geser: there'll need to be an && exit 1 after that, no? (Or the build will continue despite the error, potentially building broken packages?)
<maxb> Well, I guess make is going to get upset, usually
<geser> if configure fails, there won't be a Makefile so it will fail soon anyways
<ia> geser: em, maybe i'm not understand something - in that case log file will be created at ppa server (where i can't direct access) and will be deleted after building (will not?), so what's the point? and how can i get access to this log file at server?
<geser> ia: the idea is to get the content of config.log into the build log so you can actually see what's the problem is
<ia> geser: oh, i see, thanks. and just for check - maybe, do you mean something like that " 2>&1 | tee config.log" ?
<geser> ia: no, as configure uses that file itself
<geser> you have the output of configure already in the build log, what's missing is the contents of config.log if configure fails
<ia> geser: yep, i've just got it - just forget that || means logical "or" :-)
<calc> anyone know how to use launchpadlib to determine which bug_tasks are upstream bug tasks versus ubuntu bug tasks?
<intellectronica> calc: if the task's target is not an ubuntu package but a project, then it's an upstream task
<calc> intellectronica: ah ok i thought that might be the case once i realized i saw a bunch of status that looked like launchpad status, only some of them looked like bugzilla status
 * calc is running a check to find bugs he can't find via the website due to a bug
<calc> it takes a while since launchpadlib is a LOT slower than using the website directly
<intellectronica> calc: it is? you mean the search is slower?
<calc> probably doesn't help that I have to iterate over 2000 bugs to get the info i need
<calc> intellectronica: hide_upstream hides bugs that have upstream tasks that are invalid
<intellectronica> yes, i'm well aware of that bug :-/
<calc> hide_upstream in the web interface i mean
<calc> so i'm having to iterate over all OOo bugs to find ones that have upstream tasks that are invalid
<calc> then print those out so i can make sure i work on those bugs
<intellectronica> well, hide_upstream in launchpad lib behaves exactly the same
<calc> since there is no other way to find them afaict
<intellectronica> right. well, at least you've got that :)
<calc> intellectronica: i didn't see a hide_upstream in launchpadlib maybe i just didn't look in the right place yet
<intellectronica> oh, maybe it's not exported yet
<calc> ah
<calc> intellectronica: any hope of getting hide_upstream to not hide invalid bugs anymore?
<intellectronica> anyway, i'll try to see if we can schedule a fix for hide_upstream so that you don't have to iterate over all the bugs, but it's nice that at least for now you can solve this with lplib
<calc> currently hide_upstream hides them also resolved_upstream doesn't show them, so afaict there is no way to see them short of writing python
<calc> intellectronica: great :)
<calc> i'm pretty sure this will work, its just taking a very long time since it is probably also iterating over all OOo closed bugs :\
<calc> i know there is a least one bug currently in that status so i can verify my code works
<calc> er whoa
<calc> it returned nothing
<intellectronica> calc: you can pass a list of statuses you want to filter to searchTasks
<calc> ok
<calc> intellectronica: i do that before runing getBugTasks() on the source package?
<intellectronica> calc: my_package.searchTasks(status=['New', 'Invalid', 'Confirmed']) etc'...
<calc> ok
<calc> intellectronica: it appears that if you set a project status to invalid instead of linking it is treated as a bug_task not as a bug_watch
<calc> eg https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/89005
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 89005 in openoffice.org-qatesttool "[debian] [1:3.0.1-8] oosmoketest fails to run" [Undecided,Invalid]
<calc> i get no results from that for bug_watches
<calc> however if i search for it with hide_upstream in the gui its hidden
<calc> i get all three tasks back as bug_tasks
<calc> intellectronica: so is that a different bug?
<intellectronica> calc: interesting, so, it used to have a bugwatch but that disappeared when you changed the status?
<calc> it had a new need to link bit
<calc> i never linked it upstrema afaicr
<calc> so when i realized it was going to be fixed in debian by just deleting it in this case i marked it invalid
<calc> even with it marked invalid it does not show up with hide_upstream in web interface, and now in launchpadlib it just shows up as a regular task
<calc> so i didn't know if the two bugs are related to each other
<intellectronica> yes, it looks like a regular task to me in the web ui
<calc> if tasks that are not part of ubuntu are supposed to show up in launchpadlib as bug_watches then there is an issue there
<intellectronica> calc: i'm not sure what the expected behaviour is, so if you think that this is a bug, please file one
<intellectronica> calc: tasks never show as bug watches. tasks can be assigned a bug watch, which sets their status
<calc> intellectronica: well i guess as far as the launchpadlib is concerned i was wondering how do i get it to show me what the web interface thinks of as far as upstream things
<intellectronica> but they are still tasks
<calc> intellectronica: and the web interface appears to think that the openoffice task on this bug is an upstream item
<calc> intellectronica: or is that just the singluar bug the fact the web interface thinks it is upstream when it isn't at all
<intellectronica> calc: i'm not sure i understand
<calc> so if i do this search:
<calc> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bugs?orderby=-datecreated&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status_upstream=hide_upstream
<calc> it does not show bug 89005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 89005 in openoffice.org-qatesttool "[debian] [1:3.0.1-8] oosmoketest fails to run" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/89005
<calc> yet 89005 is triaged and is not upstream
<calc> according to my understanding of what you just said hide_upstream should only hide bugs that have bug watches on them?
<intellectronica> but it does appear to have an upstream task
<intellectronica> no, i don't think that's the case. i think it hides bugs with task on an upstream project
<calc> ah i see so the functionality between what i am seeing in launchpadlib and the web ui are different, the lib deals with tasks and bugwatches, the gui deals (primarily) with what type of task is on the bug
<intellectronica> calc: not really. lplib uses exactly the same search as the web ui
<intellectronica> calc: bug watches have nothing to do with hide_upstream. upstream simply predicates on a task's bug having another task which is on a product
<intellectronica> bug watches are a mechanism for allowing an external bug tracker set the status of a task
<intellectronica> upstream projects need not have a bug watch
<calc> how do i determine in lib which things the web thinks are upstream tasks?
<intellectronica> au contraire, the really cool ones are tracked in Launchpad ;)
<calc> so that i can check anything it thinks it is an upstream task for status invalid and then display that
<intellectronica> for each task, iterate over task.bug.bug_tasks, and if at least one of them is on a product (rather than on a package or on ubuntu itself) then it's the upstream task
<calc> ok
<calc> intellectronica: how do i determine if it is a product?
<calc> owner?
<wgrant> type()?
<wgrant> Or resource_type_link.
<intellectronica> calc: examine task.target.resource_type_link
<intellectronica> task.target.resource_type.link.split('#')[1] == 'project' should do the trick
<calc> ah cool :)
<calc> i printed resource_type_link and it showed up as:
<calc> https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/#bug_task
<calc> oh oops
<calc> i need to add target to my code
<calc> now that worked :)
<calc> intellectronica: thanks for all the help! :)
<calc> cool only one bug affected, at least now i know :)
<calc> actually i had a bug in my script i found some now
<ronny> yo
<ronny> gmb: sup?
<calc> intellectronica: wrt the hide_upstream issue in the web interface, it appears it only effectively hides bugs that are project invalid that are not bug watched
<calc> intellectronica: bug watched invalid bugs show up in the resolved_upstream list
#launchpad 2010-03-22
<RoAkSoAx> hi guys, is there somwthing wrong going on with lp, since I'm trying to upload a branch and it gets stuck
<spm> RoAkSoAx: sort answer is no; I gather you're doing a bzr push of some sort? large bunch of code? small?
<RoAkSoAx> spm, small
<RoAkSoAx> bzr push --no-strict lp:~andreserl/testdrive/module
<RoAkSoAx> Write failed: Broken pipetching revisions:Inserting stream
<spm> hmm. not yet pushed to.
<RoAkSoAx> spm, it actually creates the branch in lp but doesn't push the code
<spm> RoAkSoAx: can we try a simple one file new repo (bzr init test; echo "blah" > test/aaa; bzr add etc etc etc) and push that to your junk directory? eg bzr push lp:~andreserl/+junk/aaa
<RoAkSoAx> spm, it pushed
<spm> RoAkSoAx: cool; can you try the same thing with the module branch above; but send it to +junk/bbb ? (names are optional, I don't care :-) )
<RoAkSoAx> spm, pushes successfully
<spm> bleh
<spm> my 2c suggestion - try deleting that failed branch - lp:~andreserl/testdrive/module and push again to the same place? may be worthwhile checking for any hung bzr ssh activity on your local machine as well.
<RoAkSoAx> spm, done that already but still doest not push
<spm>  .../module2 ?
<RoAkSoAx> spm, tried that already
<RoAkSoAx> and still
<spm> argh
<spm> mwhudson: ^^ any thoughts?
 * mwhudson looks
<mwhudson> something to do with stacking i guess
<mwhudson> RoAkSoAx: what does bzr info -v say in your local branch?
<RoAkSoAx> mwhudson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/399067/
<mwhudson> ok nothing there is at all surprising
<mwhudson> RoAkSoAx: where is the +junk branch you successfully pushed?
<RoAkSoAx> mwhudson, just deleted everything :)
<mwhudson> oh
<mwhudson> can you push it again so that i can try?
<RoAkSoAx> mwhudson, sure wait a sec
<RoAkSoAx> mwhudson, now it is not pushing to lp:~andreserl/+junk/aaa
<RoAkSoAx> but pushed to lp:~andreserl/+junk/bbb
<RoAkSoAx> i tried to push again to aaa, with resultks:test$ bzr push lp:~andreserl/+junk/aaa
<RoAkSoAx> This transport does not update the working tree of: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andreserl/%2Bjunk/aaa/. See 'bzr help working-trees' for more information.
<RoAkSoAx> Created new branch.
<spm> *** FYI. Codehost will be going down shortly for a code update. ~ 5-10 mins before I'll be doing so; ETA of outage < 30 secs, all going well. ***
<spm> *** About to restart codehost for a code update ***
<spm> *** all done ***
<xnox> Please review code import - https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mingw-w64/mingw-w64/trunk =))))))
<xnox> I've just adopted upstream
<dhart> hey, if I'd like a private instance of launchpad (just bug tracking for present), who do I ask?
<spm> dhart: no one. it's open source; grab the code and fill your boots.
<wgrant> There is also the possiblity of commercial usage of Launchpad.net for non-free projects.
<jussi01> Is there a plan that LP will be put into packages at sometime, similar to wordpress?
<wgrant> No. It's not well suited at the moment.
<spm> I'm not aware of one. my ****personal**** opinion is that wouldn't help us with launchpad.net; so the incentive is reduced. again. very much my opinion, not Canonicals.
<wgrant> It has a few external dependency mechanisms, which would all need to be replaced with packages.
<wgrant> It would need to have its branding replaced.
<wgrant> It would need to be renamed.
<jussi01> hrmm... ok
<wgrant> It would be an added incentive to not use launchpad.net, which sort of breaks Launchpad.
<spm> my main reason, in addition to wgrant's above; is that the code moves *very* quickly. 1 release per month; numerous cherrypicks off trunk thru the month. I'm unconvinced that packaging would help us manage that.
<persia> I'd argue that it would be specifically unhelpful in managing that.
<spm> I was being diplomatic :-)
<persia> That said, I think it may make sense to replace the external dependency mechanisms with packages, assuming they are truly external.
<spm> we have multiple layers of dependancies. The raw system, stock ubuntu server, more or less;; LP specific packages;; the buildout stuff;; code itself
<wgrant> persia: A few of us think like that.
<wgrant> But some do not.
<wgrant> So we end up with a horrid mess like we have now :(
<spm> persia: some are. some aren't. I don't like it; but appreciate the reasons for what we have.
<wgrant> (four external dependency mechanisms)
<persia> four!
<wgrant> dpkg, buildout, bzr checkouts, and stuff embedded in the tree.
<persia> There ought be one equivs package that takes care of all the externalities, so folks can concentrate on the actual LP code.
<wgrant> I've a branch to remove most of the last set, though.
<spm> harumph. I fogot about the bzr branches. yes. them too.
<persia> the embedded stuff is just poor practice.  I hope that branch drops soon.
<persia> What's buildout?
<spm> painful
<spm> oh sorry, that came out loud.
<wgrant> buildout is this Python thing which takes great delight in downloading unsigned Python packages from the Internet over HTTP and installing them in an app-specific directory.
<wgrant> Rather than using dpkg like everything else.
<spm> http://www.buildout.org/
<persia> Oh, so it could trivially be replaced with packages.
<wgrant> Oh yes.
<persia> python-stdeb could probably be scripted to generate them all in a hurry.
<wgrant> Most of the packages already exist, for SchoolTool's use.
<persia> Worse.
<wgrant> Hm?
<persia> using buildout when dpkg would work, when one is also using dpkg.
<persia> For the bzr checkouts: are those all just different LP modules, or are some of them external?  For the external ones, why are they bzr checkouts?
<spm> aiui, the main reason it's used is to better/faster track upstream without having to worry about the packaging step; also to trivially select any of multiple versions of X to use @ build time
<wgrant> Right, version conflicts are difficult.
<wgrant> But not unresolvable.
<persia> spm: Yes, but if it's *already packaged*, there's no packaging step, and presumably one wants to use a version for which one can get support from one's OS vendor.
<wgrant> persia: One of the bzr checkouts is an LP module (there are plans to move it into the main tree, though), but the rest are there just because.
<spm> persia: ref your final point; that's not an issue here. the former can be an issue - sometimes X isn't packaged. yet. or is for karmic; but not hardy with all the backporting funness
<persia> So they could use dpkg/buildout if someone wanted to adjust.
<wgrant> persia: Right.
<wgrant> Some are occasionally migrated to buildout.
<persia> spm: with python-stdeb, python packaging is trivially scriptable.  I can accept backports, but I'll bang the "use stuff for which you can get support" drum more anyway :)
<spm> heh
<spm> it's a pain - minor, but pain - as buildout has to the equiva of ./conf && make on every server; which can be... um... slow. so we prep for a release a LONG time in advance to get the built code ready.
<spm> persia: if you want to rip your eyes out sometime; check our LP rollout docco on the internal wiki. >:)
<persia> spm: As a further benefit, consider the ease with which buildout is spoofed.  Given scriptability of python packaging for lucid, and that hardy is aging, I'll argue that migrating away from buildout should be considered during the lifecycle of lucid, so that with LTS+1 there is a clean procedure to handle a common set of backports for dealing with LP with only dpkg.
<dhart> spm: I know these open source facts.
<dhart> I would like to pay for a Canonical-hosted instance of Launchpad. Does anyone know who to ask?
<wgrant> dhart: https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/208
<bialix> hi dpm
<dpm> hi bialix
<bialix> dpm: I have a question about launchpad-translators group
<dpm> sure
<bialix> there is many subgroups for many languages
<bialix> but there is no group for my native language -- Russian
<bialix> I'm not quite understand who will do Russian translations for qbzr/explorer
<dpm> bialix, ah, are you Alexander? :)
<bialix> yes, that's me
<dpm> bialix, ah, nice to meet you :) Right, so on the question:
<bialix> nice to meet for me too
<dpm> if you choose a Restricted translation permission, there will need to be a Russian team before anyone can translate into Russian. If you choose Structured, anyone will be able to translate into Russian, since there is no team for it yet, but once there is a team, only the members of that team will be able to translate Russian. As you see, Structured is a mixture of Open with Restricted permissions. I think what I'd recommend is to simply create a team for
<dpm> Russian
<dpm> bialix, ^
<dpm> I see you've sent me an e-mail a few minutes ago, but I haven't been able to read it yet. Let me have a look now...
<bialix> dpm: it seems I should change permissions to structured
<dpm> bialix, it's up to you as a maintainer. Structured is good for projects starting up, but you might want to change to Restricted at some point. Remember that for Russian if there isn't a team and you use Structured, it will be the same as having translations open (i.e. just anyone with a Launchpad account will be able to change them)
<bialix> dpm: I'm not ready to start the ru group and lead it
<bialix> who can create $lang groups?
<bialix> members of lanhcpad-translators? or?
<dpm> bialix, that's fine, but perhaps someone else will want to start a team. Anyone can start a translation team. Whoever would do it, would then simply need to ask (https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+addquestion) for the team to be appointed in the Launchpad Translators group. We'd then do some basic checking (asking if the team has got any experience in translations, pointing them to documentation, letting them know about guidelines, etc.)
<dpm> I could ask someone from the Ubuntu translations team
<dpm> perhaps they'd like to start a Launchpad Russian translation team
<dpm> for other things than Ubuntu
<bialix> dpm: ok, thanks
<dpm> no worries
<bialix> so, I will change to Structed for now? We have more languages in our translations than there is lang groups
<dpm> bialix, sure, that's fine
<bialix> ok
<bialix> dpm: thanks for your help. I'm sure I'll have more questions later
<dpm> bialix, no probs. Just ping me if I can help in anything else. I'll try to reply to your e-mail now as well.
<bialix> ok, that's good you're in europe timezone ;-)
<dpm> :)
<jussi01> loving it...
<jussi01> Someone may want to forward him to ##fix_your_connection for a bit...
<Laney> haha
<wgrant> We are saved.
<m_o_d> hello
<m_o_d>  can anyone help with this error: http://wklej.org/id/301695/ i install launchpad on lucid
<maxb> Hi m_o_d, it is advisable to use #launchpad-dev for that sort of question
<m_o_d> maxb: thanks
<cjwatson> hi, could a LOSA have a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/105130 and let me know if it's plausible to temporarily cowboy such a change, or whether it ought to go into the tree proper (in which case I can start poking to try to get that moved along)?
<qense> The "All activities" link on user profiles on Launchpad edge points to +karma, just as the karma does. Is that a known bug?
<jml> I honestly don't know.
<qense> I'll look it up
<qense> Couldn't find the issue, so I reported it as bug #544258
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544258 in launchpad ""All Activies" link on profile page links to +karma instead of +related-software" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544258
<jml> qense, thanks.
<qense> yw
<deryck> bdmurray, ping
<bdmurray> deryck: pong
<dark_soul> how can i use bzr to delete a branch ?
<ircipimp> hi
<ircipimp> i want to report a bug, more a feature request, for launchpad itself.
<ircipimp> On single-comment views, there is no link back to the bug report itself
<jtv> ircipimp: not even in the breadcrumbs?
<jtv> ircipimp: now that you mention it, I think I edited a URL a while ago to get around that...
<ircipimp> no, especially not in the crumbs, where i looked for it first
<ircipimp> because the crumbs are not extended, the last item is the bug itself, which isn't a link
<ircipimp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/167
<ircipimp> famous example. :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532633 in metacity "[Master] Window Control buttons: position/order/alignment" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ircipimp> i couldn't find a link to the bug itself there
<ircipimp> against which project should i file this issue?
<ircipimp> or is it enough that i mentioned it here?
<jtv> ircipimp: thanks for noting this!  You'd file the bug against malone, which is the Launchpad bugs app.
<ircipimp> ok, i'll go ahead and do that
<jtv> So just adding a breadcrumb for the single-comment view would do it.
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: jtv | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<ircipimp> jtv: yes, actually that's all that's missing
<ircipimp> jtv: someone else noticed earlier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/78565
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 78565 in malone "no direct link from bug comment page to corresponding bug" [Low,In progress]
<jtv> ah
<ircipimp> and it was updates 2h ago, so i guess it'll soon be fixed.
<ircipimp> so never mind. But thanks for the quick help!
<jtv> :)
<cjwatson> jtv: do you know if https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/105130 is likely to be a reasonable thing to cowboy onto codehosting machines in order to debug an import, or will it need to go into the codebase proper?
<cjwatson> jtv: and whom should I beg to run it through the tests for me? :-)
<jtv> cjwatson: I must warn you I am not a well man right now
<jtv> so I may talk nonsense
<cjwatson> ah, well I'm just asking the help contact :-)
<jtv> loading up the page now
<jtv> cjwatson: I don't understand what would need cowboying, but I'd ask mwhudson or thumper who should be in the process of starting their day
<cjwatson> mwhudson seemed to think it was vaguely reasonable the other week, but I'd like to try to move it on a little bit from that point ...
<jtv> oh, see it now...
<mwhudson> oh right
<mwhudson> losa ping i guess
<cjwatson> yeah, I tried earlier :)
 * cjwatson is flailing slightly, not quite sure whom to prod
<mbarnett> mwhudson: heya, i am currently running down an issue with edge codehosting, but should be able to help shortly
<aiedail92> hi
<alkisg> Erm, to download something from http://paste.ubuntu.com/123456/plain I need to logon to launchpad?!!! Is that necessary?!
<wgrant> alkisg: You should probably talk to #canonical-sysadmin. That's not a Launchpad service.
<alkisg> Thank you
<Hellow> alkisg: Just to save you the trouble, all that paste contains is "1024*768".
<wgrant> It may be related to attempting to limit abuse of the pastebin service.
<alkisg> Hellow - heh, that was a random number, I'm surprised it's actually valid...
<Hellow> And now I'm having issues. Requested delete of a busted Launchpad PPA package, it's not appearing on the PPA package listing, and yet I'm still receiving emails on the source package already being accepted, and that I can't re-upload.
<Hellow> Is there something I'm missing?
<wgrant> Hellow: You still can't upload the same version again. That would be a lie, and very confusing.
<Hellow> wgrant: Ah, thank you.
<Hellow> wgrant: I'm confused about this: "0 source packages (0 bytes)"
<Hellow> I'm still very, very new to PPA uploading, so excuse me if these are highly idiotic questions.
<wgrant> Hellow: It probably means that there are no source packages published. How is that confusing?
<Hellow> I'm apparently missing the difference between published and accepted.
<wgrant> There shouldn't be much of a difference, but there may be a couple of minutes' latency. Are you sure your package was accepted?
<Hellow> It was accepted, but it failed to build for both i386 and amd64.
<nhandler> Is there a PPA for python-launchpadlib yet ?
<nigelb> nhandler: I think you need to get the source and compile for latest
<nhandler> nigelb: It isn't just python-launchpadlib. A lot of its dependencies are also not in karmic, which is why I was asking about a ppa
<nigelb> nhandler: ah
<maxb> python-launchpadlib |     1.5.1-0ubuntu1 |            karmic | source, all
 * maxb looks confused
<nhandler> maxb: 1.5.5-1 is in lucid
<maxb> I realize it's grown a few nifty new tweaks, but isn't 1.5.1 good enough in most cases?
<nhandler> maxb: It would be if I knew enough python to not need to simply modify examples made by some other people that only appear to work in lucid and not in karmic
<maxb> hmm
<maxb> You should probably ask for help with that here, then
<maxb> Unless it's something pretty esoteric, I would think it would be karmic-able
<nhandler> maxb: Ok, I'll do that the next time I have an issue like that.
<dhart> wgrant: okay thanks, I'll try that out!
 * wgrant is confused.
#launchpad 2010-03-23
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to:  http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<dhart> wgrant: you answered my question about how to request a canonical-hosted instance of launchpad. :-)
<wgrant> dhart: Oh, right.
<thumper> dhart: which question?
<p_masho> anyone from the launchpad team here. I;d like to know how to creat a ppa, but conly contains data..
<thumper> p_masho: isn't there a "Create a new PPA" on your user page?
<p_masho> there is.. but it seems I have to upload source.. I would like to upload a bunch of files, similar to a zip..
<mwhudson> p_masho: ppas contain packages, not data
<mwhudson> if you just want to be able to download files, you can do that by registering a release
<thumper> p_masho: if you just want to upload a zip file, it needs to be associated with a project release
<xnox> Can some please re-recreate branch import of svn://gcc.gnu.org/svn/gcc/trunk with bzr-svn in launchpad? It's not allowing me to request it cause there is the "old" svn export already
<mwhudson> xnox: i think it might make sense to wait until incremental imports for svn get deployed next week
<xnox> mwhudson, ok. Shall I open a question on lp.net/launchpad-code ? or will you remember =)
<mwhudson> i doubt i'll remember
<xnox> it's on launchpad =)
 * xnox wants gcc daily builds =)
<shadeslayer> hey is launchpad login down or something?
<shadeslayer> i get : Launchpad doesn't understand the form data submitted in this request.
<spm> heh, if it was done, you wouldn't get a response at all :-)
<spm> down*
<mwhudson> shadeslayer: do you block the referer header?
<shadeslayer> mwhudson: whut? im behind a proxy in my college so i really dont know
<shadeslayer> mwhudson: oh and how do i check if its blocked?
<spm> a proxy shouldn't be able to diddle http headers - if you're talking SSL. if it can diddle the headers, you have bigger problems. :-/
<spm> shadeslayer: it'll depend on your webbrowser and what plugins/extensions, or if windows/ie, what anti-virus/firewall gumpf you have.
<mwhudson> shadeslayer: if you don't know then the answer is probably "no"
<shadeslayer> oh sorry i was afk
<shadeslayer> the OS is windows,browser is chrome and no extensions
<shadeslayer> Windows XP :P
<shadeslayer> no anti virus and firewalls that i can see....
<shadeslayer> ok gtg
<bilalakhtar> why is there a long queue at the build farm? I just uploaded 2 packages, only to find out that they will be built after 12 hours!
<rdb> Can I register a bot with launchpad?
<rdb> I mean, is that allowed?
<glen> is it possible to search for translations, for example how is "Restore" translated for language Foo? https://translations.launchpad.net
<dpm> glen, it is, but only on a template level basis. I.e. translatable applications expose what we call translation templates in Launchpad. You can go to a given template and search for a word. e.g. -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution/fr/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Restore
<dpm> That's a search in the Evolution template in Ubuntu Lucid
<dpm> in French
<dpm> You can see the pattern in the URL
<rdb> How do I do anonymous authentication via the API?
<cjwatson> I'm trying to change ~ubuntu-cli-mono-dev's contact address to ubuntu-mono@lists.ubuntu.com.  That mailing list used to be the contact address for ~mono, but it isn't any longer.  However, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cli-mono-dev/+contactaddress says "ubuntu-mono@lists.ubuntu.com is already registered in Launchpad and is associated with MOTU Mono Team."  What's up?
<cjwatson> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mono says that's a lie ...
<Laney> why shouldn't two teams be able to have the same contact address anyway?
<persia> Because LP uses the email address to identify the person in several cases.
<persia> So each email address has to have a unique person
<persia> A team is a special class of person.
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> seems like a strange overloading
<persia> Laney: Well, how else to track activities of folk that don't use LP in a way that lets one reconnect them to their data when they sign up?
<maxb> rdb: https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib/#Anonymous%20access
<rdb> maxb, I'm not using launchpadlib
<maxb> ah
<maxb> there was a blog entry which explained this nicely
<maxb> leonardr: Where can I find your blog entry on API anonymous access?
<leonardr> maxb: the blog entry may not explain it well either
<leonardr> basically you have to sign your request with an empty oauth token
<rdb> Oh, OK. I'll give that a try, thanks.
<maxb> It explained it better than what I can find on help.lp.net :-)
<rdb> Yeah, I saw this in the source code: super(AnonymousAccessToken, self).__init__('','')
<maxb> Oh, there it is: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/anonymous-access-to-the-launchpad-web-service-api
<leonardr> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/anonymous-access-to-the-launchpad-web-service-api
<leonardr> yeah
<rdb> OK, thanks. :-)
<maxb> "You can get anonymous access by passing in empty strings for the token string and access secret"
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there an ongoing problem with edge and main? I'm getting 503 responses this past hour trying to post a bug report. There's nothing on the status page to indicate a problem
<intellectronica> IntuitiveNipple: do you get an OOPS?
<intellectronica> and if yes what's the oops id?
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes, had loads both from Edge and main: here's the one that just occurred when I did a 'resend' on main: OOPS-1543L1034
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1543L1034
<intellectronica> IntuitiveNipple: will have a look as soon as the oops report becomes available (in 5-10 minutes). sorry for the incovenience
<intellectronica> IntuitiveNipple: what project / package are you trying to file the bug on, b.t.w?
<IntuitiveNipple> nvidia-graphics-185
<IntuitiveNipple> At one point I saw a raw zope backtrace returned but like an idiot didn't save it
<intellectronica> IntuitiveNipple: so, i can see the oops now. the problem is that when searching for possible duplicates the query timed out.
<intellectronica> i'm pretty sure we just introduced something to bypass that, so i don't know why that didn't work
<wgrant> IntuitiveNipple: Do you have JavaScript disabled?
<IntuitiveNipple> No
<IntuitiveNipple> I've just noticed that the initial duplicate search when entering the summary also fails with a report saying to try again with fewer words
<intellectronica> IntuitiveNipple: oh, so is the error you're getting at a different step?
<IntuitiveNipple> intellectronica: Found the problem: I took the package-name to report from the current binary package installed plus seeing the packages other bugs are reported to. I was using "nvidia-graphics-185". Just looked again and realised the source package is "nvidia-graphics-drivers-180" - posting to that has worked, so the problem is a failed package search not being handled correctly
<IntuitiveNipple> intellectronica: The error (503 Service Unavailable) related to that OOPs I gave you happened after I posted the bug report itself
<intellectronica> IntuitiveNipple: i see
<IntuitiveNipple> Launchpad wasn't offering me an option to search for the package to report on so I guessed it. I found just now that after trying a different guessed package-name that launchpad responded with 'unknown package' and gave me the option to "Choose..." which helped me ID the correct package
<cjwatson> Laney: how else would you accept bug comments by e-mail?
<Laney> cjwatson: Teams don't tend to make bug comments
<cjwatson> anyway, I think this is somewhat beside the point of my original question, because the ~mono team doesn't have that e-mail address attached any more
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> I don't want to sidetrack too much, I'd rather solve the problem at hand
<Laney> yes of course
<Laney> now this is related ... how can I subscribe a person to a package with lplib? I can't find out how to get access to structural_subscription_target
<wgrant> Laney: structural_subscription_target is really an interface. Get a distribution_source_package and use that.
<Laney> wgrant: I have a source_package object but see nothing about subscriptions
<wgrant> Laney: source_package is really distro_series_source_package.
<wgrant> You need a distribution_source_package.
<Laney> oh
<Laney> let me try that
<Laney> wgrant: much better, many thanks
<Laney> Do you have any insight into our email query?
<wgrant> Laney: Excellent.
<wgrant> Well, teams are people.
<wgrant> So the email uniqueness thing makes sense.
<wgrant> What doesn't make sense is that you can't actually remove an address.
<wgrant> That is a bug.
<wgrant> That gets brought up every so often.
<wgrant> I'm not sure it's actually reported.
<cjwatson> Curtis asserts in bug 488160 that there is such a bug, but doesn't say which.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488160 in launchpad-registry "Two teams can't have the same contact address" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488160
<cjwatson> sinzui: ^- do you have the reference?
<aleksander_m> did anyone receive an invitation to be an administrator in a Landscape account called "Canonical - candidates (canonica)."?
<sinzui> cjwatson: I I do not understand what you are asking, why we do not permit teams to share identities?
<cjwatson> sinzui: no.  In https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/488160/comments/1, you say "There is a bug that you cannot unassign them to use them with another team."  Do you have a reference for that bug?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 488160 in launchpad-registry "Two teams can't have the same contact address" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<cjwatson> I looked but couldn't find it.
<sinzui> cjwatson: bug 250103
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250103 in launchpad-registry "Teams cannot delete old email addresses" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250103
<cjwatson> ah, thank you
<cjwatson> I'm not sure that matches the situation here
<cjwatson> sinzui: In this case, ~mono used to have ubuntu-mono@lists.ubuntu.com as its contact address; this has been unset by the team administrator, but I still can't set ~ubuntu-cli-mono-dev's contact address to ubuntu-mono@lists.ubuntu.com, since it complains that it's in use by ~mono (which it used to be, but isn't any more).  Is that the same bug or a different one?
<sinzui> cjwatson: because you cannot delete an address, and you cannot see the address is still there when you think you removed it, you experience errors when the address is reused
<sinzui> cjwatson: so as I said, you only marked the address as inactive, you did not delete it. only the address owner can use the address...
<cjwatson> well, *I* didn't, somebody else did, but OK
<sinzui> ...which is stupid because we all no a real person controls the address
 * sinzui had hoped to fix this bug last week but is drowning in other issues
<cjwatson> Is it possible for a LOSA to delete addresses on a case-by-case basis, or is that verboten?
<sinzui> cjwatson: yes. a losa has a sql script that can really delete the address
<cjwatson> OK, I'll file a question then, thanks
<cjwatson> Laney: actually, could you follow up to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/104791 indicating that the db delete still needs to be performed?  Since I didn't file the question, I can't really reopen it
<Laney> cjwatson: Yes, will do in a minute
<cjwatson> thanks
<Laney> cjwatson: I wrote a script to add the subscriptions when the change is actioned — http://pastebin.com/NuNw7qGm
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> I am trying to register a spec
<sivang> but Ubuntu is not acceptable as a project name...
<sivang> what should I do ?
<sivang> (it is for the operating system)
<wgrant> sivang: Ubuntu is a distribution, not a project.
<sivang> hey wgrant
<sivang> wgrant: okay, so I triedt os earch forrelated stuff, like "Ubuntu Desktop"
<wgrant> sivang: Where are you trying to register from?
<sivang> wgrant: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-m/+addspec
<wgrant> sivang: Ah. That is a strange form. You can't do what you want from there.
<wgrant> Try https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<sivang> wgrant: ah stupid
<sivang> wgrant: I have to copy and paste everything....
<sivang> wgrant: I reached that form guess where? from the summit subdomain
 * sivang copies and pastes
<Fionn> During the last few days I tried to comment on several different bugs ans questions. Each time I try to send my comment I get an ajax requester, telling me that a Server error occurred and I should contact an administrator. Someone pls tell me who would be that.
<Laney> does lp.c.c need to be private by default?
<jml> Laney, you mean the launchpad.canonical.com wiki?
<Laney> jml: Right, trying to view some of the pages linked from specs
<jml> Laney, yes, it needs to be private.
<jml> Laney, it predates open sourcing, is big, old, unmaintained, old and has confidential information.
<jml> Laney, you can take comfort in the fact that almost all of the content there is outdated and useless.
<Laney> Alright, I can believe that
<Laney> I was just nosy about some of the spec pages
<jml> Laney, feel free to ask about them on the list
<jml> Laney, or here
<Laney> sure
<jml> Laney, just because we didn't do a systematic audit of the old wiki doesn't mean we can't copy bits and pieces to the public wiki as people ask questions.
<Fionn> During the last few days I tried to comment on several different bugs ans questions. Each time I try to send my comment I get an ajax requester, telling me that a Server error occurred and I should contact an administrator. Someone pls tell me who would be that.
<psusi> I can not log in to launchpad with lynx, it just keeps looping me back and forth between openid transaction in progress and yes, this is me, bloody log in
<kirkland> "This file does not look like a patch. What is a patch?"
<kirkland> Seriously?  Launchpad can't tell that what i'm uploading is in fact a patch (generated by debdiff) ?
<gmb> kirkland: Known bug, in progress.
<kirkland> gmb: thanks
<gmb> kirkland: bug 538219, for reference
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538219 in malone "debdiff does not look like a patch" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538219
<kirkland> gmb: subscribed, cheers mate
<gmb> np
<psusi> I just uploaded a debdiff as a patch no problem
<psusi> well, no problem once I emailed it to myself on my windows machine I'm using right now so I could attach it, since launchpad seems to no longer support lynx
<reidn> Hi All! Best place for Storm experts?
<Hellow> reidn: #storm is the channel you're looking for.
<reidn> Thanks heaps!
<smoser> hey all. i'm trying to use staging to test an apport change
<smoser> https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+filebug/jDuqJ5QsBO3NRk62gLZrFtpov5A?
<smoser> seems to reload indefinitely
<smoser> (several minutes now)
<smoser> if i dont use staging it seems to work fine
<salgado> smoser, that's because there's a script which processes the apport submitted data, and that script doesn't run on staging
<smoser> oh. ok.
<smoser> thanks.
<salgado> I think they're going to start to run that script on staging soon
<psusi> after I did a bzr launchpad-login, I can no longer clone or checkout from lp... I get Permission denied (publickey). what gives?
<psusi> and there does not seem to be a way to log back out...
<lysi> Hi, concerning bug #538236, now I'm not able anymore to post any answer or bug reply.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538236 in launchpad-foundations "UnexpectedFormData does not show helpful error messages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538236
<lysi> I wanted to submit an answer on answers.edge, failed. It did work until yesterday. Wanted to add this to the bug report, failed. Screenshot of Traceback is here: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-5048543/bugs.edge.png.html
<lysi> Should I disable the option 'edge redirect'?
<jack__> why is this rejected? http://pastebin.com/2SanjT44
<jack__> or better, how to solve it
<mwhudson> jack__: it looks like the dsc you uploaded references files that you didn't upload
<mwhudson> why dput didn't upload them, i'm not really sure
<jack__> mwhudson: it complains about a package, I have it here...
<mwhudson> jack__: it looks like dput didn't upload it though
<jack__> mwhudson: why not, that's the question
<mwhudson> jack__: yes indeed
<mwhudson> i think there's a bit of guesswork involved in deciding which files to upload
<mwhudson> there's a way to tell it to not guess and just upload everything, but i don't remember what it is
<mwhudson> jack__: try dput -f maybe?
<jack__> Checksum doesn't match
<geser> debuild -S -sa
<jack__> ok
<mwhudson> oh right, it's debuild that has the option, not dput
<jack__> Rejected:
<jack__> flowcanvas_0.6.0-1ubuntu3~ladi0.dsc: format '3.0 (quilt)' is not permitted in karmic.
<jack__> ?
<mwhudson> well that error message is at least fairly clear
#launchpad 2010-03-24
<nhandler> What is the LP poll date time format? YYYY-MM-DD HH:MM:SS didn't work
<wgrant> nhandler: That should work. What happens when you try it?
<nhandler> wgrant: "There is 1 error" "Invalid datetime data"
<wgrant> nhandler: Something like '2010-03-25 11:00:00' works fine for me.
<nhandler> wgrant: I had 2010-03-24 01:00::00
<wgrant> With a double colon?
<nhandler> Ah, good catch. It also looks like I need to push it back to at least 12 hours from now
<wgrant> I think so. that restriction is quite ridiculous.
<MTecknology> where's kiko been?
<cody-somerville> secret missions and the like
<cody-somerville> Why do you ask? Is there something you need help with or just curious?
<cody-somerville> :)
 * wgrant has also been wondering that.
<lifeless> rotations - spread the knowledge around inside the company
<xnox> Hello! I'm trying to add a team member and I get "Unexpected form data" "lp doesn't understand the form data submitted in this request"
<xnox> Help?
<xnox> both on edge & stable
<wgrant> xnox: Your browser doesn't send Referer information?
<xnox> Hmmmm I'm using daily firefox 3.6 builds from ppa
<xnox> I'll try with epiphany
<wgrant> It's more likely to be an extension.
<doctormo> poolie: I agree with you in your comment to bug 532055
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532055 in launchpadlib "Trusted credential-management apps are broken and doomed" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532055
<poolie> thanks :)
<doctormo> poolie: One suggestion was to have an openid provider dedicated to desktop apps.
<doctormo> poolie: But openid consumers would have to accept more than one openid provider as valid for any given account.
<xnox> wgrant, thanks. Dunno about extensions disabled some still didn't work. Worked in epiphany though
<wgrant> xnox: Odd. It probably was blocking Referer, though.
<poolie> doctormo: so the idea is that there are very many different desktop apps that all need to talk to lp?
<poolie> and they're not all trusted?
<doctormo> poolie: No, there all all these desktop apps that want to talk to launchpad and launchpad doesn't trust anyone.
<doctormo> The user could trust them quite fine
<poolie> istm the simplest thing that could possibly work is to just say "there are credentials in ~/.launchpadlib/credentials" and that's it
<poolie> and/or in the gnome keyring
<wgrant> How does U1 do it nowadays?
<wgrant> Still opens up a browser?
<doctormo> wgrant: I think so
<doctormo> But then again I don't think U1 uses launchpad credentials does it?
<wgrant> It uses USSO.
<doctormo> I thought it used ubuntu SSO
<wgrant> Which LP is about to.
<doctormo> right
<lifeless> near enough to the same doohicky
<lifeless> except wgrant can't audit our SSO code ;P
<wgrant> lifeless: Sadly, because it's probably full of even more pathetic holes.
<doctormo> poolie: If we could get it to the point of just pointing stuff at .cache/launchpad/credentials but the problem with that is you can't limit what each app can do and all apps will need all permissions.
<doctormo> If that's acceptable, then just do that.
<doctormo> lifeless: That's a horrible thing to say, taunting that it's not FOSS. ;-)
<poolie> well
<poolie> istm that if you don't trust this code, you really shouldn't be running it in your real account
<poolie> tbh messing with your launchpad account is one of the least dangerous things it could do
<doctormo> Aye
<poolie> if we are going to have a "do you trust $app to do $foo" then
<doctormo> The deb it installed with already had root access via preinst.
<poolie> right
<poolie> then firstly it would be nice to do that through the existing system mechanism
<poolie> secondly i think it needs finer-grained permissions
<poolie> hm
<poolie> i would actually kinda like a role account for automatic stuff
<lifeless> doctormo: I'm not intending to taunt; wgrant has been very very helpful with lp and SSO in recent (and not so recent) times
<poolie> like 'poolie-bot'
<doctormo> poolie: Have you seen the blueprint?
<poolie> then it's a bit clearer that it can't change my actual account itself, its actions will be attributed, etc
<poolie> maybe not?
 * poolie checks
<doctormo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluePrints/LaunchpadDesktop
<poolie> actually yes
<poolie> so istm it's kind of unnecessary complexity considering it doesn't actually add any security
<poolie> sorry to be harsh
<doctormo> poolie: Correct
<doctormo> poolie: It's not meant to
<poolie> this has to be done on the server side anyhow to accommodate non-ubuntu clients
<wgrant> Imagine the day when our desktop security model doesn't suck. Then it might be useful.
<wgrant> I think it's still useful, though, to have a common interface for authorizing all the applications.
<wgrant> makes it easier for app authors, and nicer for users.
<poolie> so does this actually need to be different process
<poolie> or could it be a standard library for getting tokens-
<doctormo> poolie: yup
<poolie> that's a bit more advanced than "do the web browser thing then press enter"
<doctormo> poolie: If only the web browser could just quit and kick off a damn signal, that would be helpful for workflow.
<poolie> doctormo: so to back up a bit, what is the actual benefit of this?
<doctormo> poolie: Desktop apps don't break trying to log onto launchpad by faking a web browser.
<doctormo> poolie: Desktop app makers are _not_ going to want to do OAuth via website, it's rediculous.
<poolie> what do you mean?
<doctormo> Which?
<poolie> doctormo: poolie: Desktop app makers are _not_ going to want to do OAuth via website, it's rediculous.
<doctormo> poolie: Would you want your lovely designed workflow to be springing up unknown applications that can execute any old random code, that can't singnal when they're done to do god knows what, interupting the user and breaking your app in two?
<poolie> right, you're saying the current 'get me a token' is gross
<poolie> and i agree it is
<poolie> it manages to be gross for both command line and gui apps
<doctormo> OAuth was never meant for desktop apps and was further pulled back from doing authentication (which is why we use openid)
<poolie> so if we look at the best/nicest web-api client apps, what do they do?
<poolie> in my experience they mostly ask you for a username/password
<poolie> and then some do an oauth dance, but asking you to click a button when you're done
<poolie> (which is gross but not so bad; you could presumably avoid that by just polling a url to see if we're done.)
<doctormo> I could never understand why I couldn't get a token from launchpad by doing an ssh key challenge, forget passwords.
<poolie> right
<poolie> that would be pretty classy
<poolie> at least for some subset of users
<poolie> or gpg for that matter
<poolie> it does seem a bit nicer that what eventually gets stored in a dotfile is a token not a password
<doctormo> poolie: I'd never recommend saving a password, we should always be encouraging apps to store tokens.
<poolie> i did file a bug against this pointing out that reseting your password no longer locks out people who may have created tokens in your name
<poolie> which is a bit of a drawback
<poolie> but it's still better, yes
<wgrant> Changing passwords doesn't even revoke cookies :/
<doctormo> The UI for token management in launchpad is a bit bad ATM I think, "Associated Applications" link, token deletion etc.
<poolie> i guess the two channels that seem to make sense to me are
<poolie> A- enter a username and password; they're sent to the server which gives back a token
<poolie> this is nice for text mode apps or mobile apps
<poolie> it does require the user actually have a password
<poolie> and B- pop up a web browser window (probably in an already-authenticated session), click a button in it, and then have the app somehow detect that you've done this
<wgrant> Doesn't U1 redirect to a local HTTP server to indicate that it's finished?
<poolie> i don't know, but that would be one way to implement it
<poolie> another would be to just poll a url every so often
<lifeless> wgrant: yes
<lifeless> the U1 daemon provides a callback url
<lifeless> that the auth completion opens, and which is localhost
 * doctormo is off to bed
<doctormo> talk later
<pwnguin> im guessing this is the wrong place, but who's responsible for planet ubuntu?
<xnox> pwnguin, read the docs about Ubuntu Membership on wiki.ubuntu.com
<xnox> it has pointers to Ubuntu Planet, who gets syndicated etc
<xnox> The lp branch were config is stored is owned by somebody probably you can get in touch with them
 * xnox finished with random thoughts
<mat_> hi there
<mrevell> Hello mat_
<mat_> I'm trying to figure out a problem we have, our trunk here https://code.launchpad.net/~openstreetmap/josm/trunk is failing due to http://launchpadlibrarian.net/41817977/openstreetmap-josm-trunk-log.txt
<mat_> I'm wondering if it's a problem on our side of the repository, or on the launchpad servers
<mat_> and if I should ask for it to be fixed or try to add the repository again :-)
<mrevell> mwhudson, Is it too late for you to be around?
<mwhudson> mrevell: yes
<mrevell> :) Ok
<mwhudson> mrevell: email?
<mrevell> mat_, Would you mind filing a request in Launchpad Answers? https://answers.launchpad.net/answers
<mat_> mrevell, I don't mind, no :-)
<mrevell> mwhudson, mat_ above has an import issue but if you're not around, don't worry.
<mrevell> thanks mat_, we'll take a look later today.
<mrevell> mat_, I'd help but I'm not familiar with the code import system.
<wgrant> jelmer: ^^?
<mwhudson> mat_: that does look rather like some odd server side problem
 * mwhudson isn't here though
<jelmer> wgrant,mat_: That's a cscvs import, I'm not really familiar with it.
<mat_> jelmer, cscvs ? it's a svn repository
<jelmer> mat_: Confusingly cscvs also supports svn repositories
<mat_> ah, ok :-)
<jelmer> mat_: Older code imports are made using cscvs, newly created imports use bzr-svn
<jelmer> mat_: It might work better with bzr-svn, so we can try to remove the existing branch and re-add it using bzr-svn
<mat_> jelmer, well, as it's been broken for five months, anything could be better than what it is now :-)
<jelmer> mat_: If you're in the openstreetmap team you should be able to do the delete + readd yourself
<mat_> I'm not that familiar with launchpad yet, joined today, but I'll try to see to that today though, thanks :-)
<jelmer> mat_: if you need any help, feel free to ping me directly or just ask here
<mat_> will do :-)
<wgrant> jelmer: Oh, I saw 'foreign branch' and presumed bzr-svn. Sorry.
<jelmer> wgrant: No worries, I'm familiar with cscvs as well, though not as much with its internals as bzr-*
<jelmer> mat_: fwiw the current branch appears to be a mirrorred bzr branch, not a code import
<mat_> jelmer, yeah, mistake on my part
<bialix> dpm: have you seen this? http://www.crowdin.net/
<_Andrew> Is there a way to delete my comments on a bug?
<maxb> _Andrew: no
<dpm> bialix, someone pointed me to it some time ago, but I haven't looked at it since. It is proprietary, isn't it?
<bialix> it seems so. I just like the idea of transaction memory
<bialix> so maybe something could be used as inspiration to improve lp translations
<dpm> bialix, sure, thanks a lot for the heads up. The problem, though, is not so much that there is a lack of cool ideas, but rather the resources to implement them :) I'd love to see translation memory support as well. I'm hoping to see more community contribution in LP Translations as well, and it is featured in the Google Summer of Code as well -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2010/Ideas (from nr. 39 onwards)
<bialix> dpm: yes, I understand. we have the similar problem in qbzr re lack of hands
<bialix> dpm: the one thing I would like to see improved is the search for the strings
<bialix> when there is several hundred strings it's very hard to find desired
<bialix> because of presence of & to indicate hotkeys
<dpm> bialix, you mean implementing string search on a global level through LP? Otherwise, what would you like to see improved in the current search functionality within translation templates?
<bialix> search within specific template
<bialix> maybe all templates of one project
<napster> Hi all...
<napster> I like to help the community by building some common software as a contribution using ppa facility in lp. Can anyone help me to do this?
<napster> Hello.. :-?
<doctormo> napster: Are you in the #ubuntu-app-devel channel?
<doctormo> napster: Such impatience the youth have these days. ;-)
<napster> doctormo, ?
<napster> oh... sorry
<napster> doctormo, Im not in ubuntu-app-devel
<doctormo> napster: That's where you can find help on making an application.
<napster> doctormo, Can you help me to use ppa facility in lp?
<doctormo> napster: As a user, uploader or back-end hacker?
<napster> doctormo, I'm not sure, I think I've nessessary build-essential + gcc. Can I build and package some apps and upload?
<pabelanger> morning.  Does launchpad's ppa support PowerPC packaging?
<dnjl> hi! there is a huge queue again on builders - eg. 4 builders and 15h queue on amd64 - is someone attend on this?
<doctormo> pabelanger: I don't believe so, it's limited to what the builder is building.
<pabelanger> Ya, I don't see any powerpc being build within the PPAs.  Not sure if this is a limitation of launchpad or because there are not powerpc boxes attached.
<doctormo> pabelanger: Having no ppc machines is a bit of a barrier, but I believe it's policy to only have a limited number of targets. (IANALD)
<shadeslayer> wow... only 4-5 builders online for the PPA builds... thats got to be a record.. what seems to be the problem?
<noodles775> shadeslayer: it's usually not a problem, just that the extra PPA builders are borrowed from elsewhere... we get to use them when they're not needed (which is most of the time).
<shadeslayer> noodles775: ooh..
<noodles775> shadeslayer: and you meant 4-5 i386 builders right?
<shadeslayer> noodles775: noth amd and i386
<noodles775> As there are 12 ppa builders.
<shadeslayer> *both
<noodles775> Right.
<shadeslayer> amd64 4
<adevc_> thanks for launchpad - problem resolved itself ...
<adevc_> bye all
<orbarron> hello all...
<shadeslayer> orbarron: hi
<orbarron> not sure if the is the right place to ask... but I have pulled down 9.10 through rootstock and I am wonder if rootstock locks it's release to 9.10 based on it's releases (e.g. rootstock-0.1.3 will always give me a base release for 9.10 as long as karmic is selected)...
<Flare183> When I try run dput a package to my team's ppa, it gives me this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400582/
<Flare183> What should I do?
<noodles775> Flare183: can you paste your changes file too?
<Flare183> sure
<noodles775> I'm guessing you're missing the files section?
<Flare183> oh wow
<Flare183> the changes file it empty o.O
<noodles775> ;)
<Flare183> is*
 * Flare183 can't seem to package this binary package at all
<ripps> a bunch of packages in one of my ppa's failed to build because a package wasn't done building when they were uploaded. Strangely, they weren't put into Dependency Wait, but were instead marked as failed. Is there someway to mark all of them for rebuild enmass? There are alot of packages I need to have rebuilt.
<noodles775> ripps: you could use the API: https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#build
<noodles775> But other than that, I'm not sure of an enmass method via the ui.
<gnomefreak> is the "upstream bug comments to show on LP bug" turned off? im not real sue what it is called
<jenred> hello! I need to make tgz file availabe using the "Download" option in lp
<jenred> I cannot find any doc on how to do this
<jenred> any suggestions?
<mars> bac or sinzui, ^ ?
<sinzui> jenred: you add the file to a release. You can create a release from a series.
<jenred> sinzui ok thx
<jenred> sinzui is there anyway to generate a release off of a branch? without registering a series etc
<sinzui> jenred: no
<jenred> thx
<persia> So, I've a *brand new* unexpected login screen from launchpad.  Did something change recently, or am I being spoofed?
<doctormo> persia: No, that's as expected I think
<doctormo> persia: It's openid
<persia> doctormo: But I'm not being redirected to my OpenID provider.  I'm aat a +decide page.
<doctormo> persia: screenshot?
<jenred> sinzui we are actually trying to make a dev image available - and I wanted to keep it under version control
<jenred> but it seems like there maybe some file size-limit issues?
<sinzui> jenred: large files that are about 60Mb+ tend to timeout
<nigelb> persia: I think I saw that too
<sinzui> jenred: some projects set the releasefileglob on the series to point to a server where the releases are published. The servers is checked each day and new files that match the release file pattern are uploaded to launchpad
<jenred> sinzui are the files actually uploaded or is it just a link to another download site?
<sinzui> jenred: the finder will create the milestone and from the version number in the file for you
 * persia wants some confirmation that this is really LP before entering credentials.
<sinzui> they are uploaded to the launchpad librarian
<jenred> persia is the screen green?
<jenred> and it appears to be openid enabled now
<kb9vqf> Can someone take a look and see why my PPA does not seem to be purging superceded packages?
<kb9vqf> https://launchpad.net/~kde3-maintainers/+archive/trinity-svn-nightly/+packages?start=0&batch=75
<persia> jenred: Yes.
<jenred> sinzui sort an extra layer of complexity
<jenred> persia you are fine
<jenred> sinzui I really just want to take .tgz file - check it in and make it available for download
<jenred> it's for GSoC students :>
<sinzui> jenred: launchapd downloads feature is badly named. It is intend as an automatic mechanism for projects to publish releases to users. it is not ftp storage. The feature in intrinsically flawed because most users that the location of the archive so that their OS installs everything for them
<jenred> sinzui thanks
<jordi> barry: heh, http://lwn.net/Articles/380065/
<ari-tczew> where can I find latest touched bugs in Ubuntu?
<nigelb> ari-tczew: come again.  what exactly are you looking for
<ari-tczew> previously the page at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ shows latest touched bugs in Ubuntu, currect version doesn't work correctly as I see
<nigelb> ari-tczew: you can select the dropdown and say "Least recently changed" and click on search
<ari-tczew> nigelb: "most recently changed" is better... btw. this is not what I need :(
<ari-tczew> why https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ has been changed?
<nigelb> ari-tczew: I dont think it has been changed
<nigelb> are you looking for most recently reported bug?
<lysi> Concerning Bug #538236 now I'm not even able to submit replies to bugs.edge or answers.edge anymore. Any idea what I'm supposed to do? Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538236 in launchpad-foundations "UnexpectedFormData does not show helpful error messages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538236
<lfaraone> how often does Launchpad pull in new packages from Debian?
<geser> for the LP Debian mirror? AFAIK twice daily
<lfaraone> geser: okay, just wondering. I uploaded a package to sid earlier today, and want to merge in the changes via bzr in lp :)
<lfaraone> (into lucid)
<geser> you might also want to check http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/. If the package import into bzr failed in the past, it won't try for new uploads until the first error got resolved
<lfaraone> geser: mk. it hasn't failed yet. there's no way to manually trigger it? (like how you can trigger mirrored branches)
<geser> lfaraone: what's the package name?
<lfaraone> geser: autokey.
<geser> lfaraone: the only trigger I know of for package imports is pinging james_w
<geser> but wait first till gina synced it to the LP Debian mirror and the automatic import attempt has be tried before pinging him
<james_w> I can trigger them if LP has mirrored from Debian, but that should be automatic
<maxb> james_w: Hi, a question for you on imports - I'm fixing a broken one, and the current situation is that testing == unstable for that package. I notice that the importer wants to import the current debian revision with lefthand ancestry from the previous version published in *testing*, with a *merge* of intermediate versions that were in unstable but never propagated to testing. This produces an unnecesarily obfuscated revision graph, IMO. Is t
<maxb> his supposed to happen?
<james_w> yes
<maxb> Presumably if the import had never been broken, it would have been imported onto the sid branch when uploaded, and then pulled into squeeze when it propagated to testing - producing a different DAG
<james_w> that's true
<james_w> I'm not wedded to that implementation though
<maxb> The package is subversion: what's your preference, should I just file a bug explaining how to fix the current import and let it happen with the odd merging?
<maxb> Or do you view the inconsistency as something which should be fixed first?
<james_w> maxb: hang on, it won't have pulled it it was working I don't think. If the uploads never made it to testing then they won't be in the left-hand history.
<james_w> if testing has previously diverged from unstable that is
<maxb> Oh, will it actually do merge commits for testing propagations?
<james_w> I think it tends to do that yes
<maxb> OK
<james_w> if you think it should pull when possible then I'm open to changing it
<maxb> The fix is to restore the missing debian branches by pulling the relevant revisions out of the ubuntu ones, and adding missing upstream-* tags - is it easier for you if I push branches and ask you to reassign or re-push them to ~ubuntu-branches, or if I provide a shell script to manufacture appropriate ones?
<james_w> I can reassign quite easily
<james_w> so I'm happy for either really
<maxb> OK, I will push and file a bug on udd asking you to reassign
<james_w> thanks
<lfaraone> james_w, geser , okay, just wondering.
<maxb> james_w: I have extended LP 516464 with the reassign request. Should I subscribe you to it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516464 in udd "Debian import branches are missing for 'subversion'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516464
<james_w> maxb: I'm already subscribed
<james_w> thanks, I'll do that for you soon
<Guest30317> hey guys
<kb9vqf> Can someone take a look and see why my PPA does not seem to be purging superceded packages?
<kb9vqf> https://launchpad.net/~kde3-maintainers/+archive/trinity-svn-nightly/+packages?start=0&batch=75
<kb9vqf> It should have over 1Gb free at the moment
<nuovodna_> i cannot remove pacakges from my ppa... i recevie an error
<nuovodna_> i remove succesfully
<nuovodna_> great
#launchpad 2010-03-25
<kb9vqf> Can someone take a look and see why my PPA does not seem to be purging superceded packages?
<kb9vqf> https://launchpad.net/~kde3-maintainers/+archive/trinity-svn-nightly/+packages?start=0&batch=75
<kb9vqf> It should have over 1Gb free at the moment
<wgrant> kb9vqf: Packages that are superseded by newer versions will be deleted after 24 hours.
<wgrant> If you want to get rid of them more quickly, go to 'Delete packages' and remove them manually.
<kb9vqf> wgrant: They don't show up, even when I select superceded packages from the filter drop-down
<kb9vqf> But they are still taking space
 * kb9vqf admits it hasn't been 24 hours though
<AnAnt> Hello, I cannot do any changes on launchpad from elinks browser, I get this error:
<AnAnt>    Launchpad doesn't understand the form data submitted in this request.
<wgrant> AnAnt: Do your browser settings block the Referer header?
<AnAnt> wgrant: ah, thanks
<wgrant> The error message should soon be less completely unobvious.
<poolie> i'm sure it's true if you say it but i'm surprised lp relies on the referer header
<wgrant> It shouldn't. But it was easier than adding cookies to every form.
<wgrant> And all internal API calls.
<wgrant> (it didn't rely on it completely until recently, but that was a grave bug)
<cody-somerville> Is this to prevent XSRF?
<wgrant> Yes.
<AnAnt> wgrant: elinks says that sending previous URL as Referer is insecure though
<cody-somerville> wgrant, How is using the Referer header secure?
<cody-somerville> wgrant, Isn't that relying on the client to be truthful?
<AnAnt> (correct, but insecure)
<wgrant> cody-somerville: You have to be able to trust the browser for any security to work.
<cody-somerville> Not true.
<wgrant> And browsers do not allow client code to set Referer.
<cody-somerville> I can write my own code to pretend to be a browser.
<wgrant> You can easily convince a browser to omit it, but not set a fake one.
<wgrant> cody-somerville: And that's not a problem.
<wgrant> cody-somerville: If users are authenticating to LP through a malicious app that's not a browser, that's not CSRF.
<wgrant> Referer checking prevents a trustworthy browser from being used by a site to hijack the Launchpad session.
<wgrant> If a user is running code that fakes Referers, that's up to them.
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: the exploit is getting someone who is using a trustworthy browser to go to a malicious page which then makes xhr requests to do nasty things
<wgrant> No, not XHR.
<mwhudson> er right
<wgrant> XHR is safe.
<wgrant> Form POSTs.
<mwhudson> forms
 * mwhudson steps away from the computer
<wgrant> So, browser's shouldn't allow pages to set arbitrary Referer values on their requests. Any that do so have a bug.
<wgrant> Flash used to, but that was fixed ages ago
<cody-somerville> There are other solutions to this problem that don't have this problem.
<wgrant> Adding nonces to every form and API request is, as I said earlier, not a trivial solution to implement in an existing supermassive webapp.
<wgrant> But Referer checking is fine, as long as your browser is not buggy.
<wgrant> Nonces are much much better, though.
<wgrant> cody-somerville: What attack can you come up with that works around this defence?
<cody-somerville> Checking the referrer definitely makes it trickier but means you're clearly not 100% secure from this sort of attack.
<wgrant> You are clear unless your browser is broken.
<spiv> cody-somerville: how is it any different to relying on the browser's cookie handling?
<wgrant> And if your browser is broken and allowing Referer overrides, it might as well be broken and allow cross-site XHR or cross-window leaks.
<cody-somerville> I wonder if a Java applet could be malicious in this regard. I suspect not.
<cody-somerville> And I suppose when you start calling browser security features into suspect, you're pretty much screwed.
<wgrant> You have to be able to trust the browser and its plugins.
<wgrant> Java should be safe, since even Flash is fixed.
<wgrant> And the Java security model would be pretty broken if it let you do this.
<wgrant> (I'm pretty sure I found a reference for that somewhere, or I would have checked)
<mtaylor> this may be a silly question - but is there a java-version of launchpadlib anywhere (or any Java API for launchpad?)
<lifeless> mtaylor: look for a java rest toolkit
<lifeless> e.g. http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/WebServices/restful/
<mtaylor> lifeless: k. I was hoping someone had encapsulated it for me already
<mtaylor> :)
<lifeless> mtaylor: the general pattern is a metric tonne of reflection
<mtaylor> lifeless: yay!
<mtaylor> lifeless: I look forward to my new java reflection master
<lifeless> its what python-lplib is
<lifeless> the biggest issue you'll have is oauth
<lifeless> so you need to find a restful + oauth combo
<lifeless> and then point it at lp and you should only need enough glue to specify where the api definition file is
<mwhudson> i guess launchpadlib probably works with jython
<mwhudson> so you could probably expose a few things by that route
<mtaylor> mwhudson: well... I'm starting work on hudson integration - so I should probably just go ahead and do it in java
<mtaylor> lifeless: is there actually an api def file?
<mtaylor> lifeless: http://people.canonical.com/~flacoste/launchpad-api-doc.html seems broken
<mwhudson> mtaylor: it's described using WADL
<mtaylor> awesome
<wgrant> Up-to-date documentation can always be found at https://launchpad.net/+apidoc
<wgrant> The WADL is retrieved by making a request to the API root with the WADL MIME type in the Accepts header.
<mtaylor> awesome
<wgrant> But depending on how much you want to do, dealing with WADL is probably overkill.
<thumper> mtaylor: I know someone was doing a java launchpadlib but I don't remember who
<thumper> mtaylor: ask on the launchpad-dev mailinglist
<mtaylor> wgrant: well... my current plan is to have a hudson plugin which monitors launchpad for accepted merge requests, tests them and potentially writes status information back to the merge request
<mtaylor> wgrant: so I may not need _huge_ amounts of the API to start with
<lifeless> mtaylor: you can probably get by with basic auth in that case ;)
<mtaylor> lifeless: the first element can be anonymous :)
<lifeless> unless its actually been disabled these days
<mtaylor> lifeless: the second part, where I change the status to "needs fixing" if something breaks in the test build ... that'll need some auth
<wgrant> lifeless: It won't work for the API.
<wgrant> lifeless: And it won't work at all soon.
<lifeless> wgrant: dang
<mtaylor> lifeless: worked for me a few moments ago...
<mtaylor> oh, really?
<mtaylor> as in - anon access to launchpad is going away?
<wgrant> LP is about to forget about passwords entirely.
<lifeless> mtaylor: no, basic auth
<mtaylor> ah. gotcha
<lifeless> mtaylor: as in rfc2617 web authentication.
<lifeless> the standard for web auth :)
<mtaylor> is LP going to allow me to choose my own openid provider - or am I still only going to be able to use the ubuntu sso ?
<mtaylor> which really has nothing to do with oathing for API I know ... just curious as to what's happening
<lifeless> eventualy, yes I think.
<mtaylor> s/oathingoauthing/
<wgrant> mtaylor: For now it is locked to LP SSO. Soon it will be Ubuntu SSO instead (which still uses the same database). After that, the database will be split, and LP will be a reasonably normal OpenID consumer.
<wgrant> Then it's not that hard to let it accept any OpenID provider.
<mtaylor> neet
<lifeless> it will be a policy choice
<lifeless> what is probably needed is an admin blacklist of providers
<lifeless> so that spammers don't just use the public ip of botnet machines as auth providers
<lifeless> or perhaps whitelist
<wgrant> Whitelists will make people stab you rapidly.
<wgrant> You do not whitelist OpenID.
<mtaylor> yup. because then I'll be like "hey! add inaugust.com"
<lifeless> wgrant: I was thinking an API call anyone can make to add a provider
<wgrant> lifeless: Hmmm.
<lifeless> and another call only admins and high karma people can make to nuke a provider - and that will flag the person that added it as not being able to add more.
<wgrant> LP will still probably require a captcha and email verification on first login, I imagine.
<lifeless> captcha has been broken by spammers
<mtaylor> catpcha is annoying
<wgrant> But so are spammers.
<lifeless> 'meow'
<mtaylor> agree
<mtaylor> bwahaha
<mtaylor> http://pastebin.com/ZpEssrXM
<mtaylor> I love the java view on "simple"
<buxy> A DD is telling me that he avoids using new source format 3.0 (quilt) because karmic PPA in launchpad do not support the new source formats. Is there a way to fix that?
<wgrant> buxy: We can trivially enable it if you think Karmic's dpkg is sufficient.
<wgrant> I know it has a few broken bits around 3.0 (quilt).
<buxy> I think it should be sufficient yes, even lenny's dpkg supports 3.0 (quilt)
<wgrant> I know it mostly works.
<wgrant> But it's a bit stricter about component-orig names, and doesn't have the full quilt emulation, which have both been backported to Lenny's, right?
<buxy> There have been no important bugfixes since 1.15.4 AFAIK only new features added
<buxy> hum ah right, been too quick, let me review
<wgrant> Still, even with those holes it should just fail to build the broken cases.
<wgrant> So there's little risk enabling it.
<wgrant> Unless your further review reveals anything, I'll try to convince the relevant people tonight.
<wgrant> Distro folk have already mostly agreed to it.
<buxy> that version can/will use quilt true, but that's not a problem since packages generate nowadays are compliant with the stricter dpkg implementation
<buxy> wgrant: looks safe here, worst case as you say means a package fails to build
<buxy> wgrant: thanks!
<wgrant> buxy: Thanks for the poke. I meant to do this convincing a month or so ago, but forgot.
<mtaylor> I have someone trying to do an add-apt-repository ppa:drizzle-developers/ppa and they're getting  "<urlopen error [Errno 111] Connection refused>"
<mtaylor> is there anything specific I should get them to check?
<wgrant> mtaylor: It should only make two connections, the destinations for which are both fine.
<wgrant> launchpad.net:443
<wgrant> keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371
<wgrant> That error looks like it's for the former.
<wgrant> So they're probably behind a firewall that blocks direct HTTPS.
<mtaylor> that's ass
 * mtaylor hates dumb firewalls
<mtaylor> wgrant: thanks!
<wgrant> It should have given the exact URL of the request, though.
<wgrant> Something like 'Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/beta/~someuser/+archive/someppa: <urlopen error [Errno 111] Connection refused>'
<marmuta> Hi, I'm getting "Unexpected form data" when filing bugs or trying to log out. Anybody know how to debug this?
<marmuta> It's fine in Epiphany, only seems to happen with my firefox profile.
<wgrant> marmuta: Your Firefox configuration is blocking the Referer header.
<wgrant> Or otherwise mangling it.
<marmuta> :) yes it did, whitelisting launchpad did the trick
<marmuta> thank you!
<wgrant> marmuta: The error message should be a bit less opaque soon.
<marmuta> great, that would help
<marmuta> thanks again :)
<edakiri> "The following errors were encountered: Server error, please  contact an administrator."
<edakiri> while posting follow up to bug report.
<wgrant> edakiri: Is it reproducible?
<edakiri> I don't know.  I haven't touched my browser for fear I disrupt some information that I should gather from it.
<edakiri> Or disrupt the status on the server or create more noise in logs
<edakiri> would you like me to retry?
<wgrant> edakiri: Can you use other forms on Launchpad? For example, can you click on your name in the top right, click 'Change details', then click Save?
<edakiri> reattempting post, reproduced error.
<edakiri> Editing profile details gave:   Unexpected form data              Launchpad doesn't understand the form data submitted in this  request.
<wgrant> edakiri: OK, as I suspected. Your browser is blocking or otherwise mangling the Referer header. Can you disable that, or at least whitelist launchpad.net, and try again?
<edakiri> I will look into that.
<edakiri> My browser is not sending referer
<edakiri> Enabling referer allowed post
<aquarius> If I have a project where upstream is hosted on launchpad, and that project is also packaged in Ubuntu, I can get bugs for the upstream project from launchpadlib with launchpad.projects['projectname'].searchTasks(). How do I get bugs which are only assigned to the Ubuntu package of the project?
<wgrant> *Only* assigned? You can't, directly.
<aquarius> a project doesn't seem to have a packages member?
<aquarius> wgrant, oh :(
<wgrant> You would have to do a set difference between that and launchpad.distributions['ubuntu'].getSourcePackage('somepackage').searchTasks()
<aquarius> wgrant, so I'd have to get all the Ubuntu bugs and walk through them?
<dnjl> what happens to the builders? 30+ hours is a new record and totally unacceptable for productive work! What can we do?
<aquarius> ah!
<aquarius> getSourcePackage, that's what I want.
<aquarius> so launchpad.distributions['ubuntu'].getSourcePackage('somepackage').searchTasks() wil return bugs which are assigned to the upstream package as well?
<wgrant> aquarius: It will get bugs with tasks against the package, whether or not they also have tasks against the upstream project.
<aquarius> right, that's cool. I can de-dupe the list myself
<aquarius> thanks
<aquarius> ubuntu is a distribution, not a product. that's where I went wrong :)
<aquarius> How do I assign a bug to an Ubuntu package? If I search for Rhythmbox in the "also affects project" thing, it only finds the upstream Rhythmbox project (synced from gnome bugzilla), not the Ubuntu package.
<wgrant> aquarius: "Also affects distribution..."
<aquarius> right, every time I mention the word "package" from now on, someone hit me in the face with a shovel and remind me about distributions, eh?
<aquarius> how can I make the same mistake twice in successive tasks?
<wgrant> Heh.
<lifeless> aquarius: a shovel ?
<aquarius> well, y'know, if you're feeling decent then you could hit me in the face with a cream cake or something
<lifeless> ask kiko about me and cream cakes
<gmb> Kiko is the only person in the world afraid of dessert as a result.
<lifeless> heh
<lifeless> if he ate dessert, he'd double his bfp
<aquarius> hooray, my page that displays all the bugs I need to work on now contains 59 bugs, not 26. Darn.
<aquarius> this is what I get for not using the API properly :)
<wgrant> Heh.
<aquarius> still, I'm now more convinced that that's all of them.
<wgrant> Well, did you know about the other potential target?
<aquarius> I knew that there were bugs that I'd seen that weren't in my manually-built list, but I didn't know why. Then I worked out why :)
<aquarius> hm, edge is timing out for everything :(
<bilalakhtar> hello everyone I have been facing problems with loggerhead its not loading
<edakiri> Is there a way to dissolve or deprecate a project in favor of another project?
<edakiri> Nevermind.  I can retitle the project and switch branches.
<gnomefreak> ok Launchpad allows you to reply to upstream bugs. is there a way i can do that from email like i do for Ubuntu Lp bugs?
<deryck> gnomefreak, you mean can you link an LP bug to the upstream bug report via email?
<gnomefreak> deryck: no can i reply to the linked upstream bug using email? i use email now to reply to ubuntu bugs i would like to do that for upstream if there is a way
<deryck> gnomefreak, no, not currently.  replies are to the lp bug.
<gnomefreak> deryck: ok thanks. any plans on it?
<gnomefreak> implementing it
<deryck> gnomefreak, no, not at this point.  You're the first to ask, as far as I know.  Though I'm sure others would like it.
<gnomefreak> ah i thought about filing a wishlist bug but not sure if it is worth it
<deryck> there's certainly no harm in making sure the request is recorded and tracked.
<seb128> hey
<seb128> bug #543890 oops on edge and non-edge
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/543890)
<wgrant> Hm, another deleted attachment LFC.
<seb128> ups, sorry
<seb128> so this bug was making the retracer crash
<wgrant> OH.
<seb128> I just found that +edit works
<wgrant> Yeah.
<seb128> so I managed to untag it
<wgrant> It's just the rendering of comment #1.
<seb128> so it's good now
<seb128> is the issue a known one?
<wgrant> I wonder if that's the raw attached apport blob, that has since been garbage collected.
<wgrant> It's not known, but I saw it on one other bug a few days ago.
<wgrant> Bugs people, ^^. That's the second bug I've seen with an apport gzip attachment with a missing LFC.
<stani> I know there are arguments against it, but I would like to configure the mailing list phatch-dev with repy-to to itself. Can I request this somewhere?
<kb9vqf> Is there anything that can be done about the length of the amd64 PPA queue?
<kb9vqf> 2 days seems a bit excessive ;-)
<mtaylor> GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<mtaylor> sorry
<mtaylor> so - I'm trying to develop a java app that will consume some of the launchpad API
<mtaylor> netbeans has a wonderful "add a web service" feature which allows me to just add in the URL of something and it will pull the wadl file and do all the work
<mtaylor> except... https://api.staging.launchpad.net/beta/ seems to want me to be oauthed - and there doesn't seem to be a simple way to just get the file
<bigjools> kb9vqf: the missing builders are being used to test lucid, when they're done the queue will process quickly again
<kb9vqf> OK, thanks for the explaination.  I'll wait patiently :-)
<bigjools> leonardr: can you help mtaylor?
<bigjools> kb9vqf: yeah, PPAs are sometimes hurt by their own popularity
<geser> mtaylor: I've a python script to just fetch the wadl file if it helps you
<mtaylor> geser: I believe that would help very much!@
 * mtaylor would like to officially grumble about hiding the wadl behind the oauth ... seems like a chicken-and-egg issue there 
<geser> mtaylor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/401278/ but you need to authenticate the script once
<mtaylor> geser: no problem!
<mtaylor> geser: thanks
<edakiri> mtaylor: is this going to be another end UI to launchpad.  A non-web one?
<mtaylor> edakiri: no... working on hudson integration
<mtaylor> edakiri: so that hudson can read accepted merge requests and spawn off builders for them
<mtaylor> sigh
<mtaylor> geser: I know this isn't your problem ... but I'm getting lazr.restfulclient.errors.HTTPError: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<james_w> mtaylor: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/401283/
<james_w> addition of the .replace("/beta", "") near the edn
<james_w> end
<mtaylor> james_w: awesome. thanks
<mtaylor> still getting lazr.restfulclient.errors.HTTPError: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<kamalm> is there a command-line tool I can use to upload several files to a LP bug at once?
<geser> james_w: the problem is not the additional "beta" but its missing
<james_w> mtaylor: I got it the wrong way round, you need to '+ "beta"', rather than remove it
<h00k> so, I'm working on a project with quickly, I created a ppa on launchpad, I'd like to...get them talking to each other. Is this the place to ask?
<mtaylor> james_w: :)
<geser> mtaylor: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/401291/
<geser> I've "fixed" the problem and also made it use of the anonymous login to getch the wadl file
<geser> it's some time since I used this script
<mtaylor> woot! works
<_lemsx1_> cannot post a bug. getting this error (Error ID:         OOPS-1545K2297)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1545K2297
<KdaG> hi all, im trying to upload the first package to my PPA
<KdaG> i have read the help and searched google
<KdaG> but about the error i get there nothing clear enough to help me out
<KdaG> im really, as the topic says, "Still stuck"
<KdaG> will this be a good place to ask, is there someone who has 5min to help me out and understand whats wrong
<KdaG> dput tells me this:
<KdaG> Checking Signature on .changes
<KdaG> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<KdaG> gpg: the signature could not be verified.
<_lemsx1_> KdaG: do you have a gnupg key?
<_lemsx1_> KdaG: gpg --list-keys
<_lemsx1_> KdaG: use seahorse to create one (Applications > Accessories > Passwords and keys... )
<KdaG> _lemsx1_: hi, thanks for
<KdaG> yes i have a key
<KdaG> debuild -S -k6ACABFC1 -sd
<_lemsx1_> KdaG: then your changelog file must match your first lastname <key>
<KdaG> maybe the caps?
<KdaG> let me try
<_lemsx1_> I have a rule in my .vimrc file (.vimrc-`hostname` to be exact)
<_lemsx1_> it inserts the proper sig in the changelo when i type: idebian
<_lemsx1_> this is the rule:
<_lemsx1_> iab idebian -- FirstName LastName <my_uid@my_mail.com>  <C-R>=strftime("%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S %z")<CR>
<_lemsx1_> there must be two spaces in from of --
<_lemsx1_> KdaG: you might want to read the Debian New Developer documentation :-)
<KdaG> _lemsx1_: now it uploaded, i had to manualy rm the prev generated .changes
<_lemsx1_> KdaG: cool
<KdaG> well, yes
<KdaG> but it should rewrite the file or give an error or a message
<KdaG> but nothing
<KdaG> one can stay there for hours like i did
<KdaG> man..
<_lemsx1_> KdaG: part of the fun and games of growing up :-)
<mtaylor> the launchpad WADL file seems pretty broken
<mtaylor> which doesn't seem to be out of character for the APIs I'm trying to consume today - but it's still frustrating
<james_w> mtaylor: in what way?
<mtaylor> james_w: well... two things.
<mtaylor> james_w: the most important being that when I try to import it in to the Web Service system in netbeans, I get no resources
<mtaylor> james_w: which could be a bug in netbeans, but there are a BUNCH of services that do work there (amazon, yahoo, google, zillow)
<james_w> sounds like a big one :-)
<mtaylor> james_w: secondly, there is no publicly accessible URL I can feed to anything to say "here's the WADL describing this service" (again, trying to use netbeans)  - I had to use that script of yours to get it
<mtaylor> I think that protecting API members is important and all, but it should be simple to get the wadl
<james_w> right, the OAuth requirement was a conscious decision AIUI. Not one that I agree with though.
<mtaylor> james_w: it's just plain wrong
<james_w> I don't remember the reasons now though
<mtaylor> james_w: it's a public interface description to describe how to get to the services which are behind oauth ... for that matter, I imagine the oauth bit should likely be described in the wadl :)
<mtaylor> sigh
<mtaylor> my work on this project is not going smoothly :)
<james_w> mtaylor: do you have links to any of the other wadls? I'd like to see what may cause the first problem
<james_w> for the second you can file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+filebug
<mtaylor> james_w: I'm working on filing a bug right now - I'll attach the amazonec2 wadl I've got
<james_w> great
<mtaylor> james_w: but with wadl filed ... bug#547216
<james_w> mtaylor: that wadl is significantly less complex. My hunch is that netbeans doesn't support all the ways you can write wadl
<mtaylor> james_w: that's very possible
<mtaylor> james_w: this one also works: https://sandbox.google.com/api/adsense/v2/AdSenseForContentService?wsdl
<james_w> mtaylor: that's wsdl not wadl
<mtaylor> james_w: ah - so it is. sorry
<james_w> mtaylor: does http://people.canonical.com/~jamesw/wadl-development-devel.xml work?
<james_w> it's a hugely stripped down version of the LP wadl
<mtaylor> james_w: trying
<mtaylor> james_w: service-root-get shows up!
<james_w> mtaylor: ok, let me test my hypothesis by changing one thing
<mtaylor> aweomse
<mtaylor> james_w: thanks for helping, btw
<james_w> mtaylor: ok, try again
<mtaylor> james_w: ok. that method went away
<james_w> right
<james_w> so netbeans doesn't support resource_type declarations, which to my reading are part of the spec and have been since at least 2006
<mtaylor> james_w: awesome
<mtaylor> james_w: let's see if eclipse does better...
<edakiri> james_w: and both netbeans and eclipse do not support the console object.
<mtaylor> edakiri: what's the console object?
<edakiri> It's an alternative API to System.out & friends.  I remember 1 special feature it has is masking passwords. I never used it except as a test of course because it is so unsupported.
<edakiri> It apperade to me to be intended to be 'the future' way.
<mtaylor> AAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
 * mtaylor quits attempting to use Java for the day
<mtaylor> james_w: thanks for all the help - I will come back to the task when I'm less annoyed by the world
<james_w> mtaylor: good call
<bjsnider> i just sent a package into the ppa build system and it said it was queued until schwarzenegger becomes president
<bigjools> that's the best complaint I've seen all day
<bigjools> Some of the build slaves are busy testing lucid, when they come back the queue will process more quickly
<KdaG> bigjools: perhaps thats why i cant sign the code of conduct?
<KdaG> https://edge.launchpad.net/codeofconduct
<KdaG> is giving errors
<wgrant> KdaG: What sort of errors?
<KdaG> (Error ID: OOPS-1545ED1138)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1545ED1138
<KdaG> is there another way for me to sign it?
<bigjools> that's an odd one
<wgrant> What is it?
<bigjools> sinzui: you'd better take a look at that ^^
<bigjools> KdaG: can you try disabling edge redirect and do it again
<mwhudson> is that tal swallowing an attribute error in a deeply unhelpful way?
<KdaG> (Error ID: OOPS-1545EC1215)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1545EC1215
<bigjools> looks like a traversal error in the template
<KdaG> any other method to sign the code of conduct or only that one?
<mwhudson> oh yeah
<mwhudson> it's gpg_keys
<mwhudson> not gpgkyes
<bigjools> KdaG: did you try disabling edge redirect as I suggested?
<KdaG> bigjools: yes, thats the second error i pasted
<KdaG> diff id
<sinzui> there are lots of those in the oops. They have been there for many months
<bigjools> that is stil ising edge
<bigjools> usnig*
<bigjools> gar
<KdaG> oke, can someone tell me. is there another way to sign the code of conduct?
 * bigjools defers to sinzui
<mwhudson> er
<KdaG> i need to upload a package tonite
<sinzui> I do not have much else to say at this point. These error are usually from a new user who's profile is screwed up because part of the account is missing
<KdaG> argg
<mwhudson> i think it is tal obscuring the real error :/
<KdaG> sinzui: anyone who could help me fix my account?
<sinzui> KdaG: I'm going to look at your keys over api to see if seomthing interesting happens
<KdaG> thanks
<sinzui> KdaG: You profile page looks fine. This is the first example of this that I have seen with what looks like a perfect profile
<KdaG> uhmm, sounds not to promising
<KdaG> i just need to sign the code of conduct
<sinzui> I can see your keys over api fine
 * sinzui looks at CoC form
<KdaG> sinzui: i reopened chrome, now im there
<KdaG> thanks for fixing it!
<KdaG> :)
<sinzui> KdaG: I have done nothing, and the error I see looks like Launchpad, not your browser
<KdaG> ez, i was making a little joke
<sinzui> KdaG: this may be a memcache issue. I see you just created a key
<sinzui> I think api is bypassing the cache. What may have happened is that there was a reference to the new key that was not in the cache
<wgrant> s/memcache/DB replication/?
<sinzui> This code is rubbish. The keys we iterate over are a re-retrieved set of the ones we just checked to decide to show them. They should be the same, but it possible they could change.
<sinzui> wgrant: The latter is what I have suspected for some weeks, but this profile is many weeks old. only the key is new, and I see the new memcache tales is implicitly used when we iterate
<sinzui> KdaG: how many hours/minutes ago did you register the new gpgkey?
<wgrant> sinzui: Er, memcached shouldn't be used unless the element or a parent explicitly requests it, should it?
<wgrant> s/parent/ancestor/
<sinzui> I think repeat was altered to use memcache
<wgrant> That seems very unlikely and would be very wrong.
<sinzui> The mixing of python and path expressions in this template is nasty. I think we are effectively working with two different groups of objects
<mwhudson> sinzui: i don't think repeat uses memcache implicitly
<mwhudson> sinzui: repeat was hacked a bit so that if there's a cache: inside the loop, where we are in the loop forms part of the key used with memcache
<sinzui> sweat we access the count of the keys in two ways, the first one in python worked, and the path expression failed. \o/ for mixing code styles.
<mwhudson> \o/
<sinzui> mwhudson: we can disregard my early memcache+repeat guessing. we dies in the inline path expression that guard the repeat.
<KdaG> sinzui: it was perhaps 2 hours old
<cody-somerville> Do replies to merge proposal comments from gmail look half decent on launchpad? (Thinking of how gmail does quoting).
#launchpad 2010-03-26
<danilos> henninge, tomorrow at 9am, ack if you read this
<henninge> danilos: ack ;)
<danilos> henninge, thanks
<cjwatson> mwhudson: any news on the openssh import ticket?
<mwhudson> cjwatson: :(
<mwhudson> cjwatson: so keep an eye on https://code.staging.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/openssh/main ?
<cjwatson> mwhudson: ok
 * mwhudson lunches
<mwhudson> about two hours later than i wanted to oh well
<mwhudson> cjwatson: the patches will stay there for about 24 hours, so hopefully a failure can be triggered before then
<mwhudson> cjohnston: i see the openssh import failed, did it help you at all?
<spm> mwhudson: cjwatson perhaps?
<mwhudson> spm: bah, yes
<mwhudson> cjwatson: i posted a link to the question
<quotemstr> Say I want to host a feature branch of emacs on launchpad. Can I just create ~/+junk/emacs-foo and bzr push my branch there?
<lifeless> well, ~quotemstr/+junk/emacs-foo, yes
<lifeless> but better to push to
<lifeless> ~quotemstr/emacs/foo
<quotemstr> Doesn't that copy the *whole* repository? Isn't that a little wasteful?
<lifeless> no, and no
<lifeless> pushing to +junk would copy the whole repository, and be a little wasteful
<quotemstr> Ah -- what's special about +junk? Also, does it matter that my branch's parent is a local checkout of the Savannah emacs bzr trunk and *not* lp:emacs?
<lifeless> nothing special about +junk in this context, just that +junk != emacs
<quotemstr> Oh, so it's not that +junk is magical, but that ~quotemstr/emacs is?
<lifeless> ~user/project/branch - the project dir has a control file that tells bzr to use lp:project for common history
<quotemstr> Ahhh, I see.
<lifeless> lp:emacs is savannah emacs bzr trunk
<quotemstr> lifeless: I noticed. :-) But will bzr share history even though my branch is derived from Savannah instead of lp:emacs?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> because they are the same thing
<quotemstr> Thanks. :-)
<zooko> Hey folks I hit a bug in launchpad so I tried to use launchpad to report a bug in launchpad, but that same bug prevents me from opening the new ticket.
<zooko> I'm guessing this channel is a reasonable backup method of letting you know.
<wgrant> zooko: What's the issue?
<zooko> http://codepad.org/NXWcQMNc
<zooko> wgrant: --^
<zooko> Hm, I wonder how that weird URL got in gthere.
<zooko> Corrected my but report.
<zooko> I mean my bug report.
<spiv> zooko: that's possibly because your browser isn't sending a Referer header
<wgrant> Very probably.
<wgrant> The error message sucks at the moment, but that's the most common cause.
<zooko> Ah. Yes I think I've disabled Referer on my browser for security reasons.
<zooko> Thinking back, I can't recall any other breakage since then.
<zooko> I wonder if I can tell my firefox to send Referer headers only to launchpad.net...
<zooko> Thanks folks.
<glen> i was thinking maybe you can tell me why the import hasn't been done yet: https://code.launchpad.net/~glen666/smarty-gettext/trunk
<knielsen> Hi, I need help with maria-developers@lists.launchpad.net . I have the problem that some emails to the list got silently dropped
<knielsen> (This is the main MariaDB development list, so silent drop of messages is really bad for us)
<knielsen> I have the original message which got lost, don't know if there is anything else I can provide?
<knielsen> https://knielsen-hq.org/maria/launchpad-email.txt
<knielsen> this email was silently dropped, no request for moderation. Once the user added his email address in the launcpad account, a re-send was help for moderation (and subsequent messages went through without moderation)
<knielsen> this seems wrong, we should have gotten a moderation message for the first message (when the correct email was not registrered), not a silent drop
<buxy> wgrant: did you poke people about the support of new source formats?
<buxy> and can you enable it for jaunty PPA too?
<wgrant> buxy: It's been enabled in Karmic since yesterday.
<buxy> cool :)
<buxy> jaunty almost has the final version that went in lenny r0, I think is should be fine there too
<buxy> s/is/it/
<wgrant> buxy: Hmm, I guess.
<buxy> (someone asked on debian-devel)
<wgrant> Jaunty dies in a few months and we haven't tested is support, so it's less compelling. But it's trivial to enable and again will just result in build failures... so... hmm.
<wgrant> s/is/its/
<StevenK> buxy: And they didn't get killed for daring to mention Launchpad or PPAs?
<buxy> StevenK: not yet (I did mention it first, but people are trying to kill me for other reasons)
<wgrant> StevenK: Didn't you know we're all meant to use dak?
<StevenK> wgrant: Oh. clearly
<wgrant> buxy: Ah, so it was in *that* thread. I wasn't quite up to date there.
<wgrant> bigjools: Morning.
<wgrant> buxy says that Jaunty's dpkg isn't too bad either.
<bigjools> moin
<dspstv_> morgen
<dspstv_> is theres a way to know the build times on the servers for today? i mean, i submitted a package 11hours ago and it still is in the queue
<dspstv_> since this is my fisrt ever package i was wondering is those long waits are normal?
<geser> dspstv_: see https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/, as several PPA buildds are being used for other tasks, it takes currently a little bit longer than usual
<wgrant> dspstv_: Most of the build machines are currently testing the upcoming Ubuntu 10.04, so queues are much, much longer than normal. Normally things start building instantly, or within a few minutes.
<dspstv_> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/BuildScores
<dspstv_> thanks geser, wgrant
<getxsick> in my debian/control file all packages have 'i386' or 'all' architecture, however PPA tries to build for amd64 and lpia. how to avoid it?
<zookow> Dear people of #launchpad: I just get this pop-up dialog from http://launchpad.net: Error
<zookow> The following errors were encountered:
<zookow>  
<zookow>     * Server error, please contact an administrator.
<zookow> okay I opened a ticket about this. Thanks!
<mtaylor> launchpad should have a javascript implementation of emacs that will allow people to make a branch, edit it, commit, and submit for merge all within their web browser
<cjwatson> LOSA: is it possible to cause another import attempt to run on https://code.staging.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/openssh/main on strawberry (which I think is the one that had a patch cowboyed onto it)?
<chex> cjwatson: err, strawberry is (not/no longer one) of the importd's..
<cjwatson> huh, it was last night
<cjwatson> this is with regard to https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/105130
<KdaG> my build process got stuck since few hours now:
<KdaG> https://launchpad.net/~alejoduque/+archive/ppa-alejo/+build/1581509
<KdaG> almost 19 hours for a very small package,,, wonder if i did something worng..
<KdaG> wrong
<bigjools> KdaG: it's only been building for 4 hours
<bigjools> how long does it usually take?
<KdaG> bigjools: that takes a minute on my local machine
<KdaG> bigjools: its been stuck on the same point for 3 hours now
<bigjools> ok I'll take a look
<KdaG> thanks
<KdaG> i386 built just fine
<bigjools> KdaG: I've killed the old build, it'll restart in a moment on a new builder
<KdaG> bigjools: tx
<bigjools> happens sometimes, dunno why :/
<KdaG> yes, well since is my first pakage i feel guilty inmedately
<KdaG> :)
<bigjools> how are you finding things?
<KdaG> well, yesterday it took me a good deal to find out that debuild was not able to overwrite the files
<KdaG> it was reporting success
<KdaG> but dput was failing cause of a problem with the signature on debian/changelog
<KdaG> now, it seems the servers are to tired with 10.4 so 19hours to see the packages on the PPA is a bit of a wait
<KdaG> bigjools: thanks see
<KdaG> amd64 build of din 1.0.5.2-0ubuntu0~alejoduque2 in ubuntu karmic RELEASE
<KdaG> Build started 4 minutes ago on dubnium (virtual) and finished 1 minute ago taking three minutes
<KdaG> ooh he quit
<getxsick> in my debian/control file all packages have 'i386' or 'all'  architecture, however PPA tries to build for amd64 and lpia. how to  avoid it?
<davidstrauss> Can I rename the URL for a project?
<aapo> Hi, I just made my first PPA package for karmic. How I made same time for another releases too?
<dspstv_> aapo: hi, i also finished one few hours ago
<dspstv_> aapo: cant really understand your question
<geser> aapo: you need to modify the version slightly (e.g. by appending ~jaunty or similar), update the distribution in debian/changelog and reupload
<aapo> geser, ok. So there are no way to put hardy karmic lucid in same row on debian/changelog
<geser> no
<geser> as all build debs get stored in the same directory and the filename contains the version, but your upload with the same version to different releases will most likely produce different debs (e.g. linked against different library versions), this won't work
<aapo> geser, ok. this is good reason why it doesn't work
<aapo> Is there ready made script to handle this upstream code changing -> four different changelog/uploads
<aapo> Or is somebody planning to change way how builder works? Maybe it could store files for different releases in own subdirectories?
<geser> I don't know of any script for this
<gnomefreak> was the "not sure what it is called" when you get upstream comments on Lp bugs turned off? or broken?
<gnomefreak> nevermind
<getxsick> geser: what about 'copy packages'?
<getxsick> isn't a way to do it?
<geser> you can only copy your own packages with source+binaries to a different release -> no rebuilds are done
<getxsick> geser: right...i do only python packages, so mostly this is not a problem
<geser> yes, for python packages this is an option
<getxsick> however, i still have a problem with other architectures than i386, one of the package only supports i386..i set it in debian/control but PPA still tries to build for amd64 and lpia
<geser> getxsick: what's the package and your PPA?
<getxsick> geser: https://launchpad.net/~pypy/+archive/ppa
<geser> getxsick: your debian/rules correctly only mentions i386 and all, yet the .dsc file contains "any" (which explains the build). But I don't know how the architecture field for the .dsc file is computed.
<getxsick> geser: any idea where to investigate?
<getxsick> geser: i run `debuild -S -sa` to build it
<geser> which is correct, you might need to look at the source of dpkg-source
<geser> lamont: it looks like the armel buildd "gourd" got hit by bug #1583047. The recent builds on this buildd for lucid failed with "dpkg-deb: control directory has bad permissions 700 (must be >=0755 and <=0775)"
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1583047 could not be found
<lamont> geser: gar
<geser> I mean bug #517802
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517802 in launchpad-buildd "on karmic, winds up launching sbuild with umask of 077" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517802
<lamont> geser: so, it's got the change in init.d to launch with 022
<lamont> restarted the buildd, will retry the failed builds just to see
<lamont> geser: not 700 now
<geser> thanks
<lamont> thank you.  brand new buildd and more reason for me to roll out a new launchpad-buildd package
<aapo> I made initial script for modifying_changelog+debuild+dput for each release. At this moment all actual doing is only echo. Anybody interested in review it: http://cc.oulu.fi/~rantalai/for_ppa.txt ?
<aapo> I know this has limited use, because releases have different libraries for dependencies and so on. But I think somebody else might use it too.
<getxsick> depends from packages are not installed by buildbot right? only build-depends? i'm asking cause i would like to run testsuit and wondering if i should add some depends from packages straight to build-depends...
<geser> right, only build-depends are installed
<sirver_> Hi
<sirver_> is there another way to upload files to launchpad than via web or ftp polling?
<sirver_> web times persistently out for me (widelands packages are big...)
<sirver_> and ftp polling can't be used because our versioning scheme is different then needed
<aapo> sirver_, what you mean 'different than needed'? Can you use Build 15 rc 2 -> widelands_build15_rc2 ?
<aapo> sirver, and I think widelands_bzr5123 is acceptable too
<sirver_> aapo: I thought the versions would need to be 0.8.1 or therelike
<aapo> I have only put 0.0.20100325-5~hardy to PPA, but with debuild -S -sa I can make build15_rc2 and bzr512 (just tested them)
<sirver_> aapo: okay, thanks. So i'll try that ;)
<aapo> Script for automating pushing sources for many releases: http://cc.oulu.fi/~rantalai/for_ppa.txt  It only needs your name and address of ppa.
<snake007v> Prompt please, how to remove lauchpad project(ppa)?
<wgrant> snake007v: A project, or a PPA? They are distinct entities.
<snake007v> wgrant: project
<wgrant> snake007v: Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, and an admin can do it for you.
<snake007v> wgrant: thx
#launchpad 2010-03-27
<xnox> should not this build be killed? https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1583899
<xnox> looks stuck to me
<wgrant> xnox: Probably. But the i386 build queue is short now, so it can probably wait until Monday.
<xnox> wgrant, hmmmmm looks like the build recovered.... nevermind =)
<xnox> wgrant, it's just like there 9 out 10 chances that openening builders page you see chromium or firefox building ;-)
<wgrant> xnox: At this time of day, yeah.
<wgrant> We're about to start working on a solution to that -- to keep the daily builds on a separate set of builders.
<wgrant> So they can't cause 30 hour build queues for everyone else.
<xnox> wgrant, what is this time? is 6AM UTC special?
<xnox> wgrant, aha =) that would be nice
<wgrant> xnox: Whatever time the manual daily build scripts run.
<xnox> wgrant, hmmmm =/  they should randomise or at least pick the time which is less busy
<wgrant> Also, daily builds should soon be done entirely within LP itself (currently there's an external script that uploads them at the same time every day), so it will be able to schedule them more sanely.
<xnox> well now it's not that busy
<wgrant> This is the time which is less busy.
<xnox> yeah =) well I hope I'll be awake to build my packages cause they depend on each other so I can't just upload now and come back tomorrow
<wgrant> xnox: Have you considered using versioned build dependencies?
<wgrant> LP will automatically retry builds once their dependencies become available.
<xnox> hmmm interesting =) should have done that
<xnox> thanks for the tip
<xnox> I'll go and create source packages again then
<xnox> wgrant, also it might be interesting to prioritise development release builds vs current & supported
<wgrant> xnox: Which would be preferred?
<xnox> development release of course
<wgrant> Why?
<chirag> hi all
<chirag> I created my PGP key and published it to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<xnox> because it means people are testing their software to work with development release ubuntu and hence newer gcc and etc. So by doing this you help upstream to develop & ubuntu to be better
<chirag> but still it says that Launchpad could not import your key
<xnox> unless PPA is considered a user for users place
<chirag> any help?
<xnox> chirag, you need to copy & paste your public key into launchpad box
<wgrant> chirag: What is your key's fingerprint?
<xnox> as far as I remember
<wgrant> xnox: No; it just needs the fingerprint.
<xnox> wgrant, ok =)
<chirag> xnox: yes I copy pasted the fingerprint in the box
 * xnox will shut up now and let the expert talk
<chirag> wgrant: D521 C39A 8166 DA96 6C5A  DE2D 8D6D 8AC2 0651 18B0
<chirag> wgrant: I published the key in keyserver.ubuntu.com 30 minutes ago
<chirag> still it is not taking the fingerprint
<wgrant> wgrant@magrathea:~/dev/hello-2.4$ gpg --recv-key 0x065118B0
<wgrant> gpg: requesting key 065118B0 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> gpg: key 065118B0 was created 5218 seconds in the future (time warp or clock problem)
<wgrant> Your clock is wrong, so your key is bad.
<wgrant> It might work if you try again in two hours, however.
<chirag> wgrant: so I need to create it again?
<wgrant> chirag: How did you create it?
<chirag> Applications>Accessories>Password and Encryption keys
<wgrant> It appears to be both created in the future and be 768-bit D/g, which is probably not valid.
<chirag> yes my system clock is wrong
<wgrant> chirag: Did you change any of the settings in the key generation process? Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<chirag> wgrant: I am using 9.10
<chirag> No I didn't change any settings
<chirag> wgrant: done! :)
<chirag> wgrant: thanks for the help :-)
<wgrant> chirag: What's done?
<chirag> wgrant: I successfully imported the key
<wgrant> chirag: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=Chirag%20Jain&op=vindex shows that you have four active keys. You should probably revoke the three that you're not using and push them to the server.
<wgrant> Particularly the oone that was created in the future, since that's actually newer than the latest one you've just created.
<chirag> wgrant: how to do that?
<wgrant> chirag: See http://www.hackdiary.com/2004/01/18/revoking-a-gpg-key/
<bilalakhtar> Hello everyone looks like loggerhead is not working
<ari-tczew> I have added ssh-key on my LP page and I can't work with bzr
<ari-tczew> Permission denied (publickey). bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<wgrant> ari-tczew: You've run 'bzr launchpad-login' and specified the correct username?
<ari-tczew> wgrant: my username is correct with LP
<wgrant> ari-tczew: SSH is using the correct public key file?
<wgrant> Er, private key file.
<ari-tczew> wgrant: should be OK
<ari-tczew> private key?
<ari-tczew> public is correct
<wgrant> ari-tczew: You have the matching private key on that machine, right?
<ari-tczew> wgrant: I think yes, private key is in file ~/.ssh/ssh-launchpad
<wgrant> ari-tczew: You've configured SSH to use that file?
<wgrant> It should only use id_rsa and id_dsa by default.
<ari-tczew> wgrant: I don't know o_O
<ari-tczew> wgrant: I don't have files id_rsa or id_dsa
<wgrant> ari-tczew: Try renaming ssh-launchpad to id_rsa.
<ari-tczew> wgrant: does ssh-launchpad.pub file need renaming as well?
<wgrant> ari-tczew: It's not important to SSH, but it's good to keep consistency.
<ari-tczew> wgrant: it works! thanks!
<wgrant> ari-tczew: Excellent.
<ari-tczew> wgrant: second question: actually I have 2 ssh-keys on my LP page - old and fresh, can I delete old key?
<wgrant> ari-tczew: If you no longer use it, you can delete it.
<ari-tczew> thanks
<lfaraone|really> It looks like in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42144045/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-ia64.debian-edu-artwork_0.0.30-4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz the package built but the buildd failed on dpkg-genchanges, with a " cannot read files list file: No such file or directory" error.
<tumbleweed> anyone here use tarmac? I could use some advice
<elb> Hi ... I'm having trouble uploading a PPA, but all the possible problem reports I see suggest an unknown GPG key (the key is listed in my lp profile) or missing signature (the .changes file verifies with that key using gpg --verify); the symptom is that an uploaded package neither generates a launchpad email nor shows up on the PPA.  Does anyone know what I might be doing wrong?
<theadmin> Quick question, how do i stop Launchpad from notifiying me when I change something in a subscribed thing? I mean... seriously now, i changed it, i know that I did, no need for notifications
<geser> if I'm not mistaken, you can't currently but IIRC there is also a wishlist bug about it
<elb> OK, I think my problem is sort-of-solved; it appears that the selection of launchpad notification email address matters (?)
<geser> elb: does your LP page list that gpg key belong to you?
<elb> geser: yes, the key is listed as belonging to me, as I said in the original question, and the address on the key is also listed on my LP page
<elb> it was not, however, my selected contact address
<elb> when I selected it and re-uploaded, I immediately got an email
<elb> that's not ideal, but I can work with it
<geser> interesting
<elb> now ... I created this PPA on hardy, so I set its distro to hardy
<elb> but it should build on everything >= hardy
<elb> will the PPA system do so for me, or do I need to upload different versions for each distro, or what?
<elb> it's likely that any distro >= hardy can install the hardy packages directly, actually, in this case
<geser> elb: the later, you need to bump the version slightle (e.g. by appending karmic or similar to the version) and reupload (the .orig.tar.gz can be reused and doesn't need re-uploading)
<geser> depending on the type of application you have, it might be also enough to copy source+binaries to the other releases
<elb> it's binutils
<elb> and the only dependencies are libc and libz
<geser> but the resulting dependencies will most likely be different
<geser> the only way to know is to test if the package works as-is in >= hardy and if yes then copy else reupload
<elb> yeah, I'll test it
<elb> binutils doesn't use anything super fancy
<elb> since it does the whole compile-my-own-support-crap-as-.a thing
<elb> next time I have an upload, I'll also try changing my email back to my preferred contact email, and see if the upload succeeds
<elb> I'd rather not have to dance my contact info to use different PPAs etc.
<ZubZer0> I've got a problem. When i trie to change settings e.g. try to accept the BSD license, or choose prefered language, it just say "Launchpad doesn't understand the form data submitted in this request. "
<ZubZer0> why?
<M7S> Hi. Something seems to have gone wrong with my launchpad account. Whatever I try to do, even when I try to log out I get this error message: "Unexpected form data".
<M7S> I'm Matias Särs, msevens.
<M7S> Nobody here who can help me with my problem?
<crimsun> it's the weekend, so many people are offline
<M7S> Ah, I guess I could try again later then.
<manish> any launchpad API hacker knows how to form URI for this? https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#languages
<manish> wgrant: ^ if you are free
<mellhen> there is a serious bug i rekonq 0.4 lucid, which was fixed upstream, i would like to know if itl be fixid in lucid final release? This bug makes rekonq unusable for productive.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rekonq/+bug/534630
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 534630 in rekonq "on browsing google, unable to switch between google search/maps/videos : failed to load" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<mellhen> its not just google but nearly every website could be affected. (even ubuntu wiki showed "failed to load" and this adblock stuff in terminal.
<aapo> Hi, I dumped too much useless packages to my PPA and reached 100% quota. Then I deleted them. How long it takes until I can use space again or should I just make new PPA?
<geser> manish: I'm not really an LP API hacker, but perhaps I can still help you. You want to directly load an LP object for a specific language without going through the collection object?
<manish> geser: I am trying to connect to https://api.edge.launchpad.net/1.0/languages?ws.op=getAllLanguages
<manish> since this is a GET operation mentioned
<manish> plus I am passing all the oauth related information in the Authorization header of the HTTP request
<manish> geser: the way I am connecting to URI's it works for other collections
<manish> geser: I get a 404 for https://api.edge.launchpad.net/1.0/languages?ws.op=getAllLanguages
<geser> manish: try with '+' before languages: https://api.edge.launchpad.net/1.0/+languages?ws.op=getAllLanguages
<manish> geser: trying
<manish> geser: wohohoho
<manish> geser: \o/
<manish> geser: works. Thanks a lot *hugs*
<geser> manish: hint: when doing "import httplib2; httplib2.debuglevel=1" before importing the launchpadlib module, you can see the HTTP requests launchpadlib uses
<manish> geser: actually am not using launchpadlib
<manish> geser: instead reading the hacking document and writing a .NET wrapper over it
<manish> i.e. a .NET client proxy for Launchpad API ( a library initially)
<geser> manish: it was meant as a hint to see what launchpadlib sends, so you know you have to send in your .NET client proxy
<manish> geser: thanks a lot. will do so..
<lfaraone> Can I enable people who are not members of my LP team to subscribe to my team mailing list?
<elb> so, suppose I have a bogus .orig.tar.gz file, and I want to replace it ... am I entirely out of luck?
<elb> do I need to create a new PPA?
<lfaraone> elb: delete the old orig.targz
<elb> and how do I do that
<elb> I deleted the packages, but the librarian still knows about it, and uploads fail
<wgrant> lfaraone, elb: You cannot upload a different orig.tar.gz with the same name.
<wgrant> That would be a very confusing lie, so LP forbids it.
<elb> right, that makes sense
<elb> except the first one is wrong
<elb> and I want to destroy it forever
<wgrant> Why has your orig.tar.gz changed?
<wgrant> That should be impossible, unless it wasn't really an original upstream tarball.
<elb> bingo
<elb> it contained the original upstream source, but is re-tarred
<elb> so the checksums don't match
<elb> because the dpkg tools wouldn't package a .bz2
<elb> however, upstream provides a .gz
<elb> so it makes more sense to use that .gz, which can be verified against upstream's signatures/checksums
<wgrant> Retarred, or just recompressed?
<elb> retarred
<elb> basically, the deal is, I screwed this up
<elb> because this is the first time I've made a deb in about fifteen years
<elb> and this one requires a little bit of dancing to not conflict with distro-supplied files and package names
<elb> I then *fixed* the screwup, by correcting my packaging mistakes, but launchpad has these ghost files hanging around preventing me from updating the PPA
<elb> which literally nobody has (or should have) downloaded yet
<elb> because of that, I'm not married to this one, so I can just throw it away and create another entire PPA archive if I need to, but that seems wasteful
<wgrant> Why not just append +repack1 to the version of the new orig tarball?
<wgrant> or +real, or something.
<elb> if that's the best we can do, I can do that
<elb> I was really hoping for a way to tell lp that the first upload was an abortion, though
<wgrant> There is one bug that lets you clobber the orig.tar.gz, but it will result in some slightly strange behaviour and we're about to fix it, so I'd highly recommend just about any other solution in the world.
<elb> ok
<elb> that's kind of unfortunate
<elb> not a huge deal, I guess
<wgrant> Is it really that much of a problem to add an extra string to the orig tarball until upstream does another release?
<wgrant> That's what we do in Ubuntu when this happens.
<elb> it's not a problem, no
<elb> it's just dirty
<wgrant> Well, what has happened is dirty.
<elb> yes, it is
<elb> but it can be cleaned up
<elb> or rather, logically it can
<elb> its sounds like technically it cannot
<elb> and that's fine, I understand that things like that happen
<elb> I'll figure out how to put a fake version tag on the upstream, and we'll move on
<elb> the next release could very well be years, though, we're talking about binutils ;-)
<wgrant> Oh. Ew.
<elb> yeah
<wgrant> They seem to release roughly yearly.
<elb> well, sort of
<elb> for embedded platforms, once you get one working, you tend to not change things if you don't have to
<elb> for example, it looks like I'm going with GCC < 4.4.3, since 4.4.3 doesn't currently build successfully to target this platform ;-)
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<elb> (ARM Cortex-M3)
<elb> but, I see that right now there's actually a binutils-2.20.1 that came out since I fetched 2.20
<elb> that seems unlikely to blow anything up, let me give it a stab
<wgrant> So, the moral of the story: never recompress tarballs. if you do have to, make sure that you give gzip '-n'.
<elb> right
<wgrant> If you ever change an orig tarball in a non-trivial way (ie. just about anything other than gzip -n), note that in the version string.
<elb> I was pretty disgusted about the whole thing
<elb> I idn't realize that debsource was quite as smart as it is
<elb> did some jiggering around that I didn't really have to do
<wgrant> Also: Karmic and Lucid support the new 3.0 (quilt) and 3.0 (native) formats, which support bz2.
<elb> I've used debian-based distros off and on for *years*, but I've hardly packaged at all
<elb> what with almost everything always being packaged for me
<elb> and it's ... kind of a complicated process ;-)
<elb> and, yeah, I see that the newer distros have better support for various things, but I'm packaging from hardy for now
<wgrant> elb: Why are you basing on Hardy?
<elb> because some of my machines are LTS
<elb> they'll become lucid at some point
<wgrant> Lucid will be out in a month, and already has an ARM port, and it's even thumb2.
<elb> right, the machines aren't ARM
<elb> they're x86
<wgrant> 08:08:05 < elb> (ARM Cortex-M3)
<elb> in a month, that will be relevant to me ;-)
<elb> this is a cross-compiler for uCs
<wgrant> Ah.
<elb> the CM3 is a 6 to 64kB of RAM sort of affair ;-)
<wgrant> Shh.
<wgrant> Ubuntu will run fine in that :P
<elb> and yes, I LOVE it that the Cortex A9 is also thumb2
<elb> because it means the tools get a good wring out
<elb> just a couple of years ago, getting the gnu tools going on thumb2 was a bit of a kill-a-chicken-and-stand-on-one-foot proposition
<elb> now, most releases work without any trouble at all
<elb> or at least compile and produce some sort of binary ... whether they're 100% correct or not I can't say ;-)
<wgrant> elb: Have you reused the packaging of other binutils or gcc cross-compilers?
<wgrant> There are several of each already in Ubuntu, IIRC.
<elb> no
<elb> I looked at them, and they're all done differently
<elb> mostly with more-or-less hideous kludges, as best I could tell
<elb> so rather than use someone else's hideous kludge, I built my own
<elb> in true NIH fashion ;-)
<wgrant> Hmm.
<elb> the avr port is probably the "most correct" of the ones I looked at
<wgrant> I've not looked at the h8300-hms toolchain's packaging, but the user experience isn't bad.
<elb> it uses the system binutils-source package
<wgrant> (it's the only one I've used)
<wgrant> Ah.
<elb> h8300-hms re-tars the upstream sources
<elb> I think without change, but I'm not sure
<elb> frankly, I wouldn't even make packages, except I'm giving this toolchain to some people who aren't so unix-savvy
<elb> and any administration I can do for them will reduce my own burden significantly
<elb> and let me tell you what
<elb> not *one* of the existing official binutils packages is even close to correct in the copyright department
<elb> and I'm not convinced about licensing, either
<elb> (in hardy, that is)
<getxsick> geser: i fixed that issue with architectures.
<getxsick> geser: the solution was simple, upgrade dpkg-dev to newer version :) it's broken in 9.04
<wgrant> getxsick: It's not broken in 9.04.
<getxsick> wgrant: it is
<getxsick> wgrant: do you know the issue i'm talking about?
<wgrant> getxsick: I don't.
<getxsick> wgrant :)
<wgrant> But unless you are doing something incredibly obscure, it's probably not dpkg-dev's fault.
<getxsick> wgrant: in debian/control i use only i386 and all architectures, however in .dsc file there is "any"
<getxsick> in 9.10 there is no problem with it
<wgrant> not really "broken". just a slightly different and well-known behaviour.
<getxsick> wgrant: ok. i didn't know about it, and geser suggested that maybe it's a bug. whatever :)
<wgrant> Why did you want to restrict it to i386?
<getxsick> wgrant: cause we currently only support i386
<wgrant> Ah, *there's* the real bug!
<getxsick> wgrant ?
<wgrant> Why only i386?
<getxsick> wgrant: cause it's not easy to support other architectures and seems there are more important priorities
<wgrant> It is easy to support other architectures unless you're doing something very special.
<getxsick> wgrant: i'm doing something very special
<wgrant> Ah.
<getxsick> :-)
<getxsick> wgrant: http://pypy.org
<wgrant> Oh, right.
<wgrant> You could just not build the JIT on other archs.
<getxsick> uff, innocent? :)
<wgrant> But yay, PyPy packages will be awesome.
<getxsick> wgrant: that's what i'm gonna add tomorrow
<getxsick> just try to avoid of rebuild everything (which takes ~2hours)
<wgrant> Yeah, I've built it quite a few times myself.
<wgrant> It likes its RAM and CPU time.
<getxsick> yeah, 1.5GB of RAM is like a minimum
<getxsick> https://launchpad.net/~pypy/
<getxsick> btw. we would like to introduce nigthly (or weekly) builds as well, however i have currenly problem with name versioning...
<getxsick> what i mean is rejection due to *orig.tar.gz eleready exists
<wgrant> getxsick: You should name the orig.tar.gz something like pypy_1.2+svn20100328.orig.tar.gz
<getxsick> wgrant: what about debian/changelog? should i add extra line every build?
<wgrant> getxsick: You don't necessarily need to preserve all the old entries, but you will need to add a new one for every build.
<wgrant> LP will soon be able to do nightly builds itself. But that relies on having a bzr import of the project, and bzr-svn can't deal with svn:externals yet.
<wgrant> And PyPy seems to love svn:externals.
<getxsick> yeah
<getxsick> so i can simple replace the entry from the last build by the newer version number and a new date, right?
<wgrant> Exactly.
#launchpad 2010-03-28
<getxsick> that's fine
<ub3rst4r> hello
<ub3rst4r> am i allowed to change my license from GNU GPLv3 to a free for non-commercial use license?
<ub3rst4r> and it will still be open source
<greg-g> it will not be open source by any definition currently accepted
<greg-g> and, Creative Commons licenses are not for source code, just FYI :)
<greg-g> oh, thought I was in the #CC channel, but my comments still stand ;)
<ub3rst4r> anyone?
<greg-g> I just gave you some answers
<wgrant> ub3rst4r: Non-commercial is not open sourc.e
<ub3rst4r> wgrant what do u mean?
<nigelb> http://www.opensource.org/docs/osd
<ub3rst4r> so everyone can just fucking steal from me and i get shit all?
<ub3rst4r> thats what your trying to say?
<nigelb> !ohmy | ub3rst4r
<ubottu> ub3rst4r: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ub3rst4r> well my program is being sold for like $5 on ebay by some scammer meanwhile noone has the courage to donate to me o
<wgrant> That is unfortunate, but open source licenses allow that.
<ub3rst4r> so joe blow can come and rip me off and meanwhile noone will let me change my license or make it so it cant be sold
<elb> you can change your own license any time you want
<elb> if you own the copyright, you choose the license
<wgrant> ub3rst4r: You can change your license. It just won't meet any accepted definition of open source, and your software will no longer be eligible for free usage of Launchpda.
<elb> your question was whether or not non-commercial use is open source, and the answer is "no"
<ub3rst4r> so why do u have the cc license listed?
<ub3rst4r> it forbids non-commercial use
<wgrant> CC-0, CC-BY, CC-SA and CC-BY-SA are fine.
<wgrant> Creative Commons licenses with NC or ND components are non-free.
<ub3rst4r> do u know any where where i can my source code hosted with a non-commercial license?
<ub3rst4r> heres a question
<ub3rst4r> if these people are allowed to sell my software
<ub3rst4r> shouldnt i be allowed to sell it?
<greg-g> you can
<tsimpson> there is nothing stopping you from selling open-source software
<ub3rst4r> but then id still get removed from lp
<greg-g> yes, LP is for Open Source projects only
<tsimpson> most open source licences (that I know of) do not restrict you from offering the software for a fee
<tsimpson> they just require you to offer the source code for free or at-cost
<wgrant> No, LP is not just for open source projects. But non-free projects are required to pay for use.
<ub3rst4r> u guys drive me nuts
<greg-g> wgrant: correct, sorry
<ub3rst4r> just cus i wouldnt have the source code for free i have to pay $250
<wgrant> ub3rst4r: Canonical provides Launchpad as a free service to support development of Free software.
<ub3rst4r> thats pretty much capitalism
<doctormo> ub3rst4r: That's pretty much honesty, launchpad the service has rules, launchpad the code base, your free to host it yourself (once you get all the trademarks out)
<ub3rst4r> kthx
<marine1> new ff 3.7 alpha build freezes everytime i open it
<marine1> built it from ppa source
<wgrant> marine1: You should contact the owner of the PPA.
<wgrant> PPAs contents are not controlled by the Launchpad team.
<marine1> wgrant: ok so besides that whatwould you recommend??
<wgrant> marine1: Go to the page for the PPA from which you obtained the unstable Firefox build, and ask them, perhaps.
<marine1> wgrant: i would if this version of ff wouldn't freeeze.
<greg-g> install the supported package instead?
<ripps> marine1: install another browser, epiphany perhaps?
<marine1> ripps: can i do that thru synaptic??
<greg-g> yep
<greg-g> yw
<ripps> oh geez, I should have specified epiphany-browser, he's probably gonna install that boulder dash game by accident
<wgrant> Hahaha.
<ZykoticK9> Could an Op please rename the following post please https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/105776 coarse language used in title and body of post.  Thanks.
<wgrant> "mr angry" indeed.
<wgrant> ZykoticK9: Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion.
<wgrant> An admin should tend to it on Monday.
<ZykoticK9> wgrant, ok thanks
<ZykoticK9> wgrant, I'll just ignore it then :)
<Rashless> hi people! =)
<Rashless> how to rename launchpad account if I already have ppa?
<Rashless> is there means to delete the ppa?
<wgrant> Rashless: You'll have to ask at https:answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, and an admin may be able to do it for you.
<wgrant> But it's a bit awkward at the moment until we allow proper PPA deletion (in the next month or so, probably)
<Rashless> ok. thanks!
<Penguin> Hi, are there any beginner guides on uploading code to launchpad?
<wgrant> Penguin: Have you checked help.launchpad.net?
<Penguin> wgrant: Yeah, but it skips the part that I need to know
<wgrant> Penguin: Which part is that?
<Penguin> wgrant: It tells you how to uplaod a source directory, but it doesn't tell you what a source directory is
<wgrant> Penguin: Which document are you reading?
<Penguin> I'm guessing I need a makefile but not totally sure..
<wgrant> Launchpad knows nothing about Makefiles.
<wgrant> What are you trying to upload to?
<wgrant> A PPA? A branch?
<Penguin> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch
<Penguin> Soz, that's the guide
<wgrant> Penguin: Branch contents are just files.
<wgrant> Launchpad cares not what is inside.
<Penguin> Err...
<Penguin> And PPAs are..?
<wgrant> If you don't know what a PPA is, you don't need to deal with them yet.
<Penguin> Okay...
<Penguin> It's a blobber game: https://code.launchpad.net/~blobber/+junk/blobber
<Penguin> Written in python.
<wgrant> A Bazaar branch just contains some tree of files.
<wgrant> It does not care what you put in it.
<Penguin> Oh, okay...
<Penguin> But I still need some way of making a deb easily.
<wgrant> OK, that's where PPAs come in.
<wgrant> !packaginguide
<wgrant> !packagingguide
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<tumbleweed> how does one get a new language added to launchpad translations?
 * tumbleweed has someone who wants to translate northern sotho
<Penguin> !packaginguide
<wgrant> Penguin: Follow the first link that ubottu mentioned.
<Penguin> The python guide presumably?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Python
<Penguin> Wow, wow, it's skipped it out again - it's telling me to run dh_make and stuff on the source file - but it hasn't told me how to make that yet
<wgrant> Penguin: The structure of a source tree is not defined.
<wgrant> It could be anything at all.
<Penguin> And dh_make will automatically make a deb?
<wgrant> No. It will give you a template to fill in to produce a source package, from which can then be built a deb.
<wgrant> The packaging guide should tell you waht you need to know.
<wgrant> Otherwise, see #ubuntu-packaging.
<Penguin> So I will have three files: [ Original > Source > .deb ] - is that right?
<wgrant> Right.
<Penguin> So I'll just want to delete my original won't I?
<wgrant> Why?
<Penguin> Well I'll have the source - which is kind of the same..?
<crackhead> Hi, how do I report a bug? I can't find the link
<wgrant> Penguin: Your project's source is turned into a Debian source package, which then gets turned into a Debian binary package (a .deb). To update the package, you merge the changes from your original source into the source package.
<Penguin> Oh wait, I think I got it now...
<wgrant> crackhead: What are you trying to report bug against?
<crackhead> Ubuntu 9.10
<wgrant> crackhead: If it is a graphical application, use the "Report a Problem..." item in the Help menu.
<crackhead> It's my lenovo u550 hotkeys for brightness
<wgrant> Otherwise see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReportingBugs
<nigelb> crackhead, also might want to see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage to identify the correct package
<crackhead> Can I run apport to report a problem that way?
<crackhead> How am I supposed to find package when I don't know what the problem is? The brightness hotkeys just don't work
 * Penguin 's head hurts.
<Penguin> Right, I think I kind of get it now.
<wgrant> crackhead: See the page that nigelb linked you too
<wgrant> s/too/to/
<Penguin> How do I license it under public domain though? There doesn't seem to be a dh_make option for that.
<Penguin> I just successfully built the example .deb - yay!
<Penguin> So what kind of numbering scheme would you guys advise? I was thinking having 0.0a1 as my first package - this seem okay?
<crackhead> Thanks. I figured it out - using apport with reporting "Hal" package.. Then just changed the package later in the edit details page.. :)
<crackhead> how does one change a nick on this irc?
<joshyg6> REGISTER iliad2 josheg@gmail.com
<joshyg6> REGISTER test josheg@gmail.com
<joshyg6> Why does this not work?
<joshyg6> hello?
<wgrant> joshyg6: You are transmitting the registration command and your password to the #launchpad channel.
<wgrant> You probably meant to /msg nickserv register PASSWORD EMAIL
<joshyg6> what am i doing wrong? can you delete that? or something? sorry
<joshyg6> all the instructions aren't accurate.. it says "syntax: register <password> <email add>" and doesn't tell you to use the /nick etc.
<wgrant> What gave you those instructions? They sound like they came from /msg nickserv help register
<joshyg6> they came from help register yes..
<joshyg6> they need to put it in more explicitly with the / nick serv and all
<geser> joshyg6: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration is pretty clear on the steps
<joshyg6> the nickserv help message doesn't state the / nick serv format
<joshyg6> go check it
<lfaraone> If someone doesn't have bzr, can they download a tarball of the working tree from Launchpad like Github allows?
<Seba1> Hi, I need help please
<Seba1> I have been almost 10 hours trying to insert an image in Ubuntu Artwork Incoming Lucid, and could not do it, please help
<Seba1> please somebody
<manish> Seba1, where? in the wiki?
<Seba1> yes
<Seba1> in the wiki
<Seba1> especifically
<manish> page link please?
<Seba1> in Artwork Incoming Lucid
<Seba1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/
<manish> Seba1, you are logged in? right?
<Seba1> yes
<manish> you are using the Submit section for submitting?
<Seba1> yes, I am logged,
<Seba1> yes
<Seba1> the submit
<Seba1> I already writed the submission
<manish> can you give the link for page you created?
<Seba1> the only thing I cannot do is to display images in the submission
<Seba1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/ABetterThemeForLucid
<manish> Seba1, checking
<Seba1> ok
<manish> Seba1, in which section you want to put the image?
<Seba1> in many sections
<Seba1> I mean
<Seba1> in concept
<manish> Seba1, I can't understand how they uploaded images
<manish> I think MoinMoin should allow hotlinking images on the wiki
<Seba1> what's that
<manish> Seba1, upload your image using this
<manish> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/ABetterThemeForLucid?action=AttachFile
<Seba1> okay, let me see
<manish> and then include the image using {{attachment:imagename.png}}
<manish> {{attachment:imagename.png}}
<manish> Seba1, is this the theme you actually made? http://fibermarupok.deviantart.com/art/Banshee-RythmBox-Re-Imagined-156231564
<Seba1> nop
<Seba1> as explained below in the same section, I found it in the web
<manish> ohkay
<getxsick> can i use versions like svn1234-1 ?
<Seba1> I just want to post it in artwork so the designers can consider that theme
<manish> Seba1, cool  :)
<Seba1> thank you very much
<Seba1> :-D
<manish> Seba1, works?
<Seba1> i'm checking, I'm on a netbook, so not being so fast here lol
<Seba1> yess, UPLOADED, yuppiii
<Seba1> in the preview, just in case you are going to the page to see the images
<Seba1> I have to upload 8 images in the preview, and then saving and then it will be available in the page itself
<Seba1> THANKSSSSSSSSSSSS
<geser> getxsick: sure, AFAIK there is no other requirement on the version numbers than that they must be monotonic increasing. So think also about the future (e.g. 1.0-1 is smaller than svn1234-1).
<getxsick> well i thought about 2 archives, for nightly builds and releases, is it wroth path? :)
<geser> not really, a user installs 1.0 (from the release), some time passes and the user wants to try a nightly build (because of e.g. a new feature), 2.0 gets released and there is no way for the user to upgrade to 2.0 (as the nightly version is bigger)
<getxsick> geser: right
<Spads> getxsick: the ~ is sort of magical in revision numbers, so for example 2.0~svn1234-1 is considered less than 2.0
<geser> or something like 1.0+svn1234-1
<Spads> yeah, either approach is valid, depending on your needs
<getxsick> are they equivalent?
<geser> both are greater than 1.0 and smaller 2.0, so in this regard they are equal
<geser> it depends if you know that the next release number will be: will it be 1.1 or 2.0?
<getxsick> lets say i have 1.1 release currently, and next release will be 1.1.1
<getxsick> shoudl i use 1.1+svn1234-1 or 1.1~svn1234-1 ?
<geser> 1.1~svn1234-1 < 1.1 < 1.1+svn1234-1 < 1.1.1~svn1234-1 < 1.1.1
<geser> hint: you can compare two versions with "dpkg --compare-versions 1.1 \< 1.1+svn1234-1 && echo true || echo false"
<getxsick> thanks!
<getxsick> geser: W: pypy source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.8.0 (current is 3.8.3)
<getxsick> i used 1.3~svn73032-1
<geser> this is not about the version of your package but about the value of Standards-Version in debian/control (which Debian policy this package comply with)
<Muscovy> Could anyone tell me how to put versions of packages for more than one dist in the same PPA? I get errors about uploads of the same things when I try.
<getxsick> Muscovy: you have to add ~karmic e.g.
<getxsick> or ~9.10
<getxsick> or whatever
<Muscovy> Where do I add it?
<getxsick> cause all those packages are stored in the same directory
 * geser wonders if there is a PPA FAQ covering this question
<Muscovy> Oh, ok.
<Muscovy> Do I format it like package-x.y~karmic?
<getxsick> Muscovy: yes
<Muscovy> :D
<Penguin> Packaging is hard.
<Penguin> dh-make has generated the following in my changelog: ' Initial release (Closes: #nnnn)  <nnnn is the bug number of your ITP> ' - what's this all about?
<Muscovy> Tha
<Muscovy> The changelog template.
<Penguin> I know it's a template, but what's this '(Closes: #nnn) <nnn is the bug number of your ITP>'?
 * Penguin starts playing the harmonica while waiting for a response.
<Muscovy> It's giving an example format of change description. Ex: saying the update fixed bug number nnn.
<Penguin> Muscovy: Oooooh! That makes perfect sense now! Thanks!
 * Penguin slaps head
<Penguin> BTW, what does ITP stand for though?
<Muscovy> getxsick: I tried just naming the directory with a ~karmic on the end, but that seems to completely not factor. Is there a specific place, like changelog or control that I put it?
<Muscovy> And I'm not sure, Penguin.
<tumbleweed> Penguin: Intent-To-Package, which is a bug you file against wnpp in debian
<getxsick> Muscovy: use it in changelog
<Muscovy> Currently my headers in changelog are: package-name (3.2.4) lucid; urgency=high
<Penguin> tumbleweed: Thanks
<getxsick> Muscovy: urgency=high ? why?
<Muscovy> I had completely messed up the package.
<getxsick> Muscovy: also, use 3.2.4~karmic
<tumbleweed> Penguin: if you are aiming for revu, rather than debian, file it in ubuntu, and specify the bug as LP#xxxx
<Penguin> tumbleweed: Soz, this is my first package and you've completely lost me there.
<Muscovy> I know how you feel penguin, i just started days ago.
<Penguin> After finally making it through the maze of dh_make, I understand that I must yet pass through the labyrinth that is lintian before my work is done.
 * Penguin sighs.
<Penguin> Muscovy: Did you find it this hard?
<Muscovy> What sort of errors is lintian giving?
<Muscovy> Fairly.
<Muscovy> IMO, the hardest was learning how to deal with makefiles.
<tumbleweed> yeah, it takes some practice to quiet lintian. but you'll learn in the process
 * Penguin looks shifty...
<Penguin> I didn't use a make file...
<Muscovy> Ok, anything I've tried to specify lucid in this line moreso than "lucid" is failing.
<Muscovy> openoffice-splash-art (3.2.4) lucid;
<Muscovy> ANd yet it think it's no different than my karmic package.
<Penguin> If you're packaging a python app. I thought you were supposed to use distutils...
<Muscovy> I don't know there.
 * Penguin heads onwards into lintian.
<Muscovy> My packages so far have been artwork, so my makefiles just have "	dh $@", which I seem to utterly fail without.
<getxsick> so i have release packages and nightly builds, can i keep it in the same ppa? or it's better to have 2?
<tumbleweed> yes, a setup.py using distutils is the best solution for python
<Muscovy> Unless you add a -nightly or something, from my limited understanding, I don't see how they could share a PPA.
<Penguin> Muscovy: I always wondered how the artwork works, since it doesn't need to be compiled...
<Muscovy> I have no clue why I need a makefile.
<Muscovy> I got the source of light-themes to see how it was done.
<Muscovy> The principal two things are that mystery makefile and an "install" files, which contains the name of any folders to be copied, followed by where to put them.
<Muscovy> In that case it was:
<Muscovy> Ambiance Radiance usr/share/themes
<Muscovy> I have no idea why usr had no initial /.
<Penguin> There are some things that us mere mortals shall never know....
<tumbleweed> Muscovy: man dh_install
<mtaylor> eek. why isn't lp-submit using launchpadlib...
 * Penguin looks at the insane amount of windows he has open, all to complete one simple task.
 * Penguin thanks god for compiz-cube.
<Penguin> Lintian just brought up an error, googling reveals nothing, anyone know what it means? 'warning: cannot find binary, udeb or source package vec2d_1-1_all.deb in dist or lab (skipping)'
<Penguin> 'vec2d_1-1_all.deb' being the .deb that I'm checking.
<tumbleweed> Penguin: you sure you pointed it at a file that exists?
<tumbleweed> the deb will be in ..
 * Penguin is embarrassed
<Penguin> tumbleweed: That was exactly it.
<Penguin> I had two terminals open, must have typed it into the wrong one.
<Penguin> Almost done, just two questions on lintian errors.
<Penguin> I presume, since this isn't for debian, I can just ignore 'W: blobber: new-package-should-close-itp-bug'?
<geser> yes
<Penguin> Great!
<Penguin> I'm finally done!
 * Penguin offers cookies on the house.
<getxsick> do i need to keep ~karmic.orig.tar.gz, ~jaunty.orig.tar.gz ? can't i use just one?
<tumbleweed> getxsick: you should use a single one that they all build on
<tumbleweed> i.e. 1.9+bzr13.orig.tar.gz and 1.9+bzr13-1~karmic.dsc
<getxsick> tumbleweed: This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be
<getxsick> an appropriate original tar file or .orig directory in the parent directory;
<getxsick> (expected one of pypy_1.2.0+karmic.orig.tar.gz, pypy_1.2.0+karmic.orig.tar.bz2,
<getxsick> pypy_1.2.0+karmic.orig.tar.lzma or pypy-1.2.0.orig)
<tumbleweed> getxsick: http://packages.debian.org/pypy confirms no debian version
<getxsick> tumbleweed: so?
<tumbleweed> getxsick: you are packaging daily builds?
<getxsick> tumbleweed: now, for a release, but yes i wanna pack daily builds as well
<tumbleweed> getxsick: ubuntu version numbers appear to look like this:       pypy | 1.0.0-svn55443-1 | jaunty/universe | source, amd64, i386
<tumbleweed> any reason not to stick with that?
<getxsick> tumbleweed: it's completely outdated
<getxsick> actually i would like to not keep that 1.0.0 in ubuntu any more
<tumbleweed> so you are packaging 1.2? or later than 1.2
<getxsick> i'm packing 1.2 and daily
<tumbleweed> for 1.2, use 1.2-0ubuntu1
<getxsick> 1.2-0ubuntu1~karmic-1 ?
<tumbleweed> for daily, use 1.2+svnXXXX-0ubuntu1 or 1.3~svnXXXX-0ubuntu1 (assuming the next release will be called 1.3 and is due real-soon-now)
<getxsick> tumbleweed: but if i wanna build it for few series, i have to add that ~karmic, ~jaunty or something like that, right?
<tumbleweed> oh right you need to include release too
<getxsick> so 1.2-0ubuntu1~karmic-1 looks ok, for you?
<tumbleweed> yeah, that's the most common version scheme
<tumbleweed> even though it's pretty long
<getxsick> what about orig files
<tumbleweed> karmic1, not karmic-1
<getxsick> how to name it
<tumbleweed> the difference between the upstream version and debian/ubuntu version is at the -
<tumbleweed> so we are talking 1.2.orig.tar.gz and 1.2+svnXXXX.orig.tar.gz
<getxsick> tumbleweed: dpkg-source: warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<getxsick> :-)
<tumbleweed> getxsick: in Ubuntu, the maintainer is MOTU (for universe)
<getxsick> tumbleweed: yeah, but i'm not
<tumbleweed> getxsick: not a motu? that's not an issue. List MOTU as the maintainer, and yourself as XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<getxsick> tumbleweed: is it really a correct way for PPA packages?
<tumbleweed> getxsick: I agree for your dailies, leave yourself as maintainer. I doubt there's any policy on that, though
<getxsick> tumbleweed: i think, i should drop that 0ubuntu1...don't see a reason to keep it
<tumbleweed> getxsick: the reason to keep it is taht if the same version gets uploaded to debian
<tumbleweed> it'll have a version number of -1
<getxsick> tumbleweed: that can't happen
<tumbleweed> getxsick: why?
<getxsick> tumbleweed: debian dropped our package some time ago and decided that it's not gonna be back :)
<tumbleweed> heh. I think you need to keep it though, ubuntu policy
<getxsick> so why most of PPA packages don't have it?
<tumbleweed> probably because PPA packages aren't normally very well packaged. They should be careful to ensure that they are lower or higher than the relavent ubuntu / debivan version numbers (as appropriate)
<getxsick> so what about daily? drop it?
<tumbleweed> you probably want to be replaced by official packages when they appear, so just keep that in mind
<tumbleweed> beyound that, it's up to you how you manage your version numbers
<getxsick> tumbleweed: i decided to use package-x.y.z-ppa1~release1 i guess it's optimal for now
<tumbleweed> getxsick: rather use ~ppa1
<getxsick> tumbleweed: why?
<tumbleweed> ~ sorts before anything else
<tumbleweed> i.e. x.y.z is a higher version number than x.y.z~1
<getxsick> tumbleweed: yeah, but in the past i used x.y.z-n so now ~ppan makes it smaller than previous
<tumbleweed> that would be agood reason not to use ~ :)
<getxsick> that's why i try to use -ppan :)
<getxsick> heh, maybe i will try to clean it up one day
<getxsick> btw. is there any good manual to read about versioning on LP?
<tumbleweed> getxsick: http://www.za.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<AndrewGee> Hi all. I keep getting "Unexpected form data" error messages when submitting most forms on launchpad. Is there any obvious solution I've missed, or should I perhaps file a bug?
<lfaraone> I have a series of HTML pages in Launchpad. Can I view them "bare", so that they are rendered in my browser?
<mwhudson> lfaraone: no
<mwhudson> it would be nice in some ways, but there's also some security concerns
<getxsick> i have package_x.y.z~svn1234.orig.tar.gz, however dpkg-source creates own archives for each ubuntu version
<getxsick> how to avoid it?
<geser> there must be some small mistake
<geser> can you pastebin the output when running "debuild -S"
<getxsick> geser: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/194992/
<geser> ah, it's because you don't have a Debian revision. Everything before the last - is considered the upstream version and matched against the version when looking for the .orig.tar.gz
<geser> try 1.3~svn20100328r73052-0jaunty1 and pypy_1.3~svn20100328r73052.orig.tar.gz and you should get .diff.gz
<getxsick> geser: thx!
<lfaraone> mwhudson: so something a la http://vhernandez.github.com/gtksheet/ is outside the scope.
<mwhudson> lfaraone: i've lost context, sorry
<mwhudson> oh
<mwhudson> yes, for now it is :(
<lfaraone> mwhudson: okay, thanks.
#launchpad 2011-03-21
<aroman> is the ubuntu keyserver not working?
<wgrant> aroman: It looks OK to me.
<wgrant> aroman: What's the problem you're seeing with it?
<aroman> wgrant: hmm, I can't seem to add a PGP key to launchpad
<aroman> I created one an hour ago, and published it to the ubuntu keyserver, yet launchpad refuses to add it
<wgrant> aroman: What's your fingerprint?
<aroman> D262 ACC4 8E1D 0033 7535 A85A D6F0 0BA5 7216 AE15
<wgrant> It's possible that it hasn't synced to the internal Launchpad keyserver yet.
<aroman> any idea how often that happens?
<wgrant> It's meant to only take a couple of minutes. But sometimes it can lag a bit.
<aroman> is there some way of manually checking if the ubuntu keyserver has it?
<wgrant> It's uploaded successfully, but it hasn't synced across yet.
<wgrant> You say you uploaded it around an hour ago?
<aroman> ah got it.
<aroman> Yeah, about that, I think.
<aroman> wgrant: so have you any idea of an ETA for the sync to launchpad?
<wgrant> aroman: I'm just checking with a sysadmin.
<aroman> wgrant: awesome, thanks :)
<aroman> wgrant: woot, just imported successfully
<wgrant> aroman: Great! We restarted one of the sync daemons, and it must have just caught up.
<wgrant> Thanks for letting us know.
<aroman> wgrant: alright. thanks for your help!
<magcius> lifeless, you're a cool support dude, can you help a brudda out?
<lifeless> magcius: possibly; the help contact, when one is set, is always a good place to start though :)
<magcius> Oh, whoops.
 * magcius didn't read the topic
<lifeless> no worries
<lifeless> so whats up?
<magcius> wgrant, lifeless, https://bugs.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/569358 landed just a bit ago, and I'm pretty sure it's running right now due to the continuous deployment setup you're using
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 569358 in loggerhead "Cannot view a directory by editing urls" [Low,Triaged]
<magcius> But it's not working on the server side.
<magcius> Can you look at OOPS up for me?
<lifeless> sure
<magcius> OOPS-1906CBA6
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1906CBA6
<lifeless> it hasn't synced yet, I'll check in a while
<magcius> What do you mean "hasn't synced"?
<lifeless> magcius: when an OOPS occurs it is recorded to the local machine
<magcius> Ah.
<lifeless> magcius: a separate process comes along and rsyncs it to the analysis machine
<lifeless> and then another process picks it up and puts it into a DB
<lifeless> at the moment this is a high latency process
<magcius> Ah.
<lifeless> it'll be ~ 15 minutes before I can pull up the oops to look at it
<lifeless> magcius: anyhow, I don't know if anyone has updated the loggerhead version we deploy
<wgrant> lifeless: Does it matter? c-m doesn't respect sourcedeps.conf, does it?
<magcius> lifeless, do you not do that in your continuous deployment system?
<magcius> Given how fast the CSS changed from the response to lvh's blog post..
<lifeless> magcius: I'm not sure css changes were driven by lvh's blog post : sinzui has been overhauling css every day for weeks - have a look at trunk :)
<magcius> lifeless, lvh told me they were :P
<lifeless> magcius: we had a loggerhead deployment bug, which gfave us bad loggerhead css (a 404 on a needed file) which we fixed pretty quickly, recently
<lifeless> anyhow, things in the main code base are the common-case and easy-path
<magcius> OK.
<lifeless> things in separate trees - like loggerhead - sometimes require additional effort to go love.
<lifeless> *live*
<lifeless> I'm not sure if thats the case here.
<lifeless> wgrant: we run update-sourcecode as part of the built tree assembly, AFAIK
<magcius> OK.
<magcius> I was just hoping that fixing the bug, would, uh, fix the bug.
<lifeless> wgrant: fwiw, c-m supports ;revno syntax, so I have no idea what update-sourcecode is needed for.
<wgrant> lifeless: Then what's the point of all the c-m configs? :/
<lifeless> magcius: fair enough too :)
<lifeless> wgrant: pqm speaks C-M
<magcius> Is the PQM thing just an artifact of the before-bzr days?
 * magcius was always suspicious of needing a PQM bot... it screams "usable"
<kim0> Hi folks .. My ppa (https://launchpad.net/~kim0/+archive/ppa) is using a non existent key "1024R/51D678E8"
<kim0> The ppa is an hour old. Is that normal/ok ?
<wgrant> kim0: The keyserver was having some syncing issues earlier. Let me have a look.
<kim0> Thanks
<wgrant> kim0: There is a syncing issue of some variety. I've asked the sysadmins to have a look.
<kim0> cool thanks
<mrevell> Hallo
<doko> can I setup a new vcs-import for a new branch myself?
<doko> e.g. for the gcc 4.6 release branch?
<doko> wgrant: ^^^
<wgrant> doko: You can great one, but if it's CVS or SVN then someone (eg. me) will have to approve it.
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> *create* one
<doko> it's svn
<wgrant> doko: https://code.launchpad.net/gcc/+new-import
<doko> ahh, ok, had to register first without URL
<wgrant> Hm?
<doko> wgrant: done: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~doko/gcc/4.6
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 4 in Launchpad itself "Importing finished po doesn't change progressbar" [Medium,Fix released]
<lool> LP #4, wow
<lool> Hmm ubot5 seems confused
<lifeless> doko: edge is deprecated ... and slower
<doko> lifeless: have to convince my browser not to complete to edge URL's ...
<lifeless> sqlite3 can do that for you :)
<wgrant> doko: It looks like jelmer has approved it.
<jelmer> wgrant: sorry, I didn't realize your question about ~vcs-imports was related to the discussion here. I didn't mean to steal your thunder...
<wgrant> Heh.
<doko> wgrant, jelmer: so the new branch will not show up in https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gcc ?
<jelmer> doko: No, as it's owned by yourself rather than ~vcs-imports
<wgrant> doko: As of a couple of years ago, vcs-imports branches are owned by their creator.
<wgrant> We can change that, but it's not normally done.
<jelmer> wgrant: I don't quite understand that change tbh, as it's still only possible for one person to ever register a particular URL.
<wgrant> jelmer: Neither.
<lifeless> jelmer: it stops ~registry being subscribed to merge proposals etc
<wgrant> lifeless: That is not a good reason.
<jelmer> lifeless: Ah, I see
<lifeless> wgrant: actually it is, because the person that wanted the import then gets nagged and can decide what to do
<lifeless> wgrant: I'm not saying thats a good reason for having the unique constraint
<wgrant> There needs to be a "disown" option like project registration has.
<lifeless> magcius: https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1906CBA6
<lifeless>  Module loggerhead.controllers.inventory_ui, line 153, in get_values
<lifeless>     filelist = self.get_filelist(rev_tree.inventory, path, sort_type)
<lifeless>   Module loggerhead.controllers.inventory_ui, line 63, in get_filelist
<lifeless>     for filename, entry in dir_ie.children.iteritems():
<lifeless> AttributeError: children
<magcius> lifeless, OK, so it's just not updated yet.
<doko> wgrant, jelmer: is it possible to change the owner of a svn import, after the import is done?
<jelmer> doko: yes, should be
<maxb> doko: Yes, but it'll need LO﻿SA intervention unless done by someone who is a member of both source and destination teams (or a member of ~vcs-imports and the destination team)
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cnd> I've noticed that lp:ubuntu/bash-completion isn't up to date
<cnd> should I file a bug about this, or notify someone?
<jcsackett> cnd: how do you mean out of date? is there another source you are comparing to?
<cnd> jcsackett, the branch is stuck at version 1.1-<blah>, but natty is up to 1.3-<blah>
<cnd> it doesn't represent what's in natty
 * jcsackett looks
<wgrant> cnd: There's an import failure: http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/bash-completion.html
<cnd> wgrant, yep, looks right
<wgrant> Looks like it has some badly encoded path.
<researcher123> is it possible to add a new language for translation ?
<researcher123> hello friends
<henninge> researcher123: it is, see https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/23
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 23 in Baz (deprecated) "baz redo should use merge3 for conflicts like most other commands do." [Medium,Won't fix]
<researcher123> henninge: thanks a lot
<henninge> ignore ubot5 ...
<benji> leonardr: hmm, let me look
<benji> heh, wrong chan
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: Topic: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<bjf> sinzui, the staging server has been "Code Update In Progress" for about 6 hours now
<lifeless> bjf: it failed to update in the weekend actually, we'll look at it soonish.
<lifeless> bjf: you can test things on qastaging.launchpad.net if you like, it is up
<sinzui> bjf: I believe it struggling to restore the product db which failed to happen a few days ago
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#launchpad 2011-03-22
<micahg> are we having a problem with the subscriber portlet?
<micahg> wgrant: I seem to get Loading results failed when trying to subscrbie someone else
<wgrant> micahg: What did you search for?
<micahg> ubuntu-release
<wgrant> micahg: That works OK for me.
<wgrant> micahg: This happens before you get the list of results, right?
<micahg> wgrant: sorry, my connection seems to be a little erratic, any ideas?
<wgrant> 12:24:24 < wgrant> micahg: That works OK for me.
<wgrant> 12:24:45 < wgrant> micahg: This happens before you get the list of results, right?
<micahg> [20:30] <micahg> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> micahg: Which browser are you using? After how long does it give the error?
<micahg> firefox
<micahg> let me see if I can reproduce
<wgrant> Which Firefox?
<micahg> wgrant: 4 in natty
<micahg> wgrant: fails in about 3 seconds
<micahg> bug 739869
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 739869 in gnash (Ubuntu) "FFe: Please merge gnash (universe) 0.8.9-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739869
<wgrant> micahg: ubuntu-release is subscribed.
<micahg> wgrant: I know, I did it through the non-ajax page
<wgrant> But I can reproduce the "Loading results failed" here.
<wgrant> Investigating.
<micahg> \o/
<wgrant> Ahh
<ScottK> micahg: Your FFe is approved, BTW.
<micahg> ScottK: thanks for the quick response :), now I have to find time to finish all these :)
<ScottK> Gnash is an easy decision to make.
<wgrant> Well, I am very confused.
<wgrant> Somehow that bug, and only that bug, loses the last path segment.
<lifeless> wgrant: say what now
<wgrant> lifeless: Check the vocab request made when clicking "Subscribe someone else" on that bug.
<wgrant> THen subtract one from the bug number.
<wgrant> + enter a name after you click the link
<mwhudson> that's pretty strange
<wgrant> It is very strange.
 * mwhudson hopes it's because the bug number is prime or something like that
<wgrant> Heh
<lifeless> mwhudson: its dividable by 3
<mwhudson> oh yeah
<mwhudson> how boring!
<wgrant> micahg: That bug should be working again now, FWIW.
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<micahg> wgrant: thanks
<NuB> G'day from New Zealand everyone. I have been trawling the forums & Launchpad to try to find an answer to my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS install. Closest answer I get is at: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+question/142663   but does not help me , as I do not have an "~/username/.ICEauthority file at all. Can anybody help me get a working Desktop?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 142663 in Zope 2 "Zope 2.7b1 & Xron" [Medium,Invalid]
<NuB> Excuse my ignorance, but what does that ubot5 message mean?
<JFo> NuB, you want #ubuntu for support
<NuB> very sorry! please excuse me t.a. 'bye JFo
<JFo> no problem NuB :)
<d1b> this is probably a stupid question but what is the launchpad.net cookie called lp for? i have one with  path /api/devel and other with path /
<maxb> It's your logged in session ID, and it's probably a harmless bug that it gets set on two different paths
<d1b> and the domain is set to be .launchpad.net
<d1b> is that really desired?
<maxb> yes
<maxb> Otherwise bugs. / answers. / code. etc. wouldn't work
<d1b> fair enough
<maxb> (One can have a separate discussion about whether spreading a web application's facets over multiple subdomains is actually sane :-) )
<d1b> maxb: ah ok
<d1b> maxb: right because then the security lunchpad guys should also look at  https://bugs.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/740142
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 740142 not found
<maxb> private bug, I can't see :-(
<d1b> erh
<d1b> that cookie isn't http only is it?
<d1b> doesn't seem to be mmm
<maxb> You raise a good point :-)
<maxb> probably ought to be
<maxb> wait, does httponly allow for it to be passed in XHRs to the origin server?
<d1b> http://www.owasp.org/index.php/HttpOnly
<d1b> that's probably one of the best sources of information for this
<triune> quick question: anyone know the status of LP polls? are they still in consideration for being deprecated?
<jcsackett> triune: polls were removed and then restored in january, when certain groups expressed a need for them.
<triune> so, what does this mean for them being around in the long run?
<jcsackett> triune: they exist basically for those groups that said they needed them, but they are deprecated.
<triune> thanks for making that clear
<jcsackett> triune: you're welcome.
<leagris> Hello
<leagris> today I was hit by https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/434733, I wonder if I should start dancing humba lumba or givup as there is really nothing I can do besides eating the frustrating duplicate of a private bug.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 434733 in Launchpad itself "marking public bug as duplicate of private bug leads to confusing UI" [High,Triaged]
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<komputes> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-beginners-wiki-sod/+bug/738023 seems like spam
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 738023 in Summer of Documentation "doggie chases balls" [Undecided,New]
#launchpad 2011-03-23
<lifeless> ScottK: hi
<ScottK> Hello lifeless.
<lifeless> ScottK: I wanted to see if +queue works better for you now
<lifeless> ScottK: just for NEW/UNAPPROVED handling
<ScottK> lifeless: I don't have any packages to accept, but we're going into beta freeze on Friday, so should be pleanty then.
<lifeless> ScottK: is there any way we can check before frday?
<ScottK> I'll find something.
<lifeless> ScottK: (if its a problem on friday, we probably can't do anything till late monday to fix it)
<ScottK> OK.  There's no doubt some binary New that needs doing.
<ScottK> I'll have a look in a bit.
<lifeless> thanks!
<micahg> ScottK: you could always upload some random package with a new source name a couple dozen times to test :)
<ScottK> I could.
<micahg> lifeless: I just got a page not found on clicking logout
<lifeless> bug  663975 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 663975 in Launchpad itself "Log out button can go to an invalid URL" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663975
<lifeless> or bug 579547 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 579547 in Launchpad itself "The Log Out link does not take you to the Logout landing page" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579547
<lifeless> or bug 684210 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 684210 in Launchpad itself "404 when logging out during +filebug" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684210
<lifeless> or bug 628410 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 628410 in Launchpad itself "crashes on logout" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628410
<micahg> lifeless: it's 684210
<lifeless> ScottK: did you get a chance to test +queue?
<mrevell> Hello 'padders
<czajkowski> mrevell: *hugs*
<mrevell> Hello there czajkowski
<czajkowski> mrevell: how's you?
<mrevell> I'm well thanks czajkowski. How are you?
<czajkowski> not too bad, sitting in the office, looking at my very long to do list and out at the sunshine
<mrevell> Heh, well, at least we have the sunshine.
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> such a pretty view of the canal and the boats going by down here
<ScottK> lifeless: No.  I knew I was forgetting something last night.  I'll try it today.
<wgrant> It's still by no means fast, but it should be somewhat better.
<arand_> mrevell: Hello, in regards to the PPA ToU, Martin Owens making a conflicting statement on the mailing list, so I just wanted to make sure, freeware (provided all packaging componets also are freeware) can go in a PPA?
<geser> wgrant: Hi, are you a little bit familiar with package sets?
<mrevell> arand_, Hi there. I haven't seen Martin's email yet. I spoke to a few people in the Canonical Launchpad team yesterday and we agreed that the terms of use allow you to do what you want ... so long as it's freely distributable.
<wgrant> geser: I am.
<geser> wgrant: is it a bug that DMB owned package sets in maverick got TB owned in natty? I guess it happend when natty got initialized
<lifeless> geser: wgrant wants to talk to you about the ftbfs report too :)
<lifeless> ScottK: thanks
<lifeless> wgrant: +queue /processing/ was still slow? did you get a ++oops++ ?
<wgrant> geser: Hm, interesting. When was the ownership transferred from TB to DMB?
<wgrant> lifeless: There are bits of it which should still be terribly slow.
<geser> wgrant: those package sets where created DMB owned by the TB (or more precisely cjwatson at that time)
<wgrant> geser: Hm, OK. Let me check the copying code.
<mrevell> arand_: I've just read Martin's email and I can totally understand why he says what he does but our PPA terms of use are different to those of our project hosting terms of use (https://help.launchpad.net/Legal/ProjectLicensing)
<lifeless> wgrant: right, care to get a ++oops++ trace, for proactive fixing?
<geser> wgrant: see also my question to the TB about it for a list of package sets (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2011-March/000744.html)
<arand_> mrevell: Ok, excellent. I'll continue poking upstream in hopes that one day in the future... Anyhow, for now, great, I will re-open the PPA with these terms applying to the packages, thanks for looking into it.
<mrevell> arand_, No problem. Thanks for being flexible to meet the terms of use.
<wgrant> geser: Distroseries initialisation creates the new packagesets with the same owner as the distroseries. This sounds like a bug.
<wgrant> geser: I'm not sure if packagesets are transferrable without SQL.
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<exarkun> What's the URL to launchpad staging?
<tsimpson> staging.launchpad.net
<exarkun> has it really been down for two days?
<tsimpson> well, staging is hardly gets the love production does
<tsimpson> maybe jcsackett knows more?
<jcsackett> exarkun: staging gets used for testing our db changes. my understanding is that we've had db changes cause a problem in the staging update/restore.
<jcsackett> exarkun: you can use qastaging.launchpad.net if you want to try something out.
<exarkun> Okay.  So eventually it will come back, as soon as someone deals with those changes?
<exarkun> I was trying to look at a bug import (that you did for me, thanks :).  Will that be on qastaging too?
<jcsackett> exarkun: oh, of course.
<jcsackett> (to what you needed staging for)
<jcsackett> regrettably, i don't think that *will* be on qastaging. you can check, and if it is not i can see if we can import it there.
<exarkun> It's not a big deal, I can wait.  This migration is on my back, back, back burner...
<jcsackett> exarkun: understood. i can tell you staging will be brought back up as soon as we've sorted the issue.
<exarkun> Cool, thanks.
<jcsackett> exarkun: while it's true staging doesn't get the love production does, it is an important part of the lp development process, so we have a vested interest in getting back up asap. :-)
<pedro__> hi from Vienna
<pedro__> What action would you take if someone spams launchpad and you think you know the responsible company/person ?
<pedro__> Really just nothin ?
<EvilPhoenix> patience is a virtue dude
<jcsackett> hi pedro__: can you point me to the spam in question?
<jcsackett> conventionally we have a question opened at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad pointing to the spam and with all the relevant details.
<jcsackett> if it's an lp user, we contact them and may disable their account, and we get the spam comments removed.
<pedro__> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XO_Communications   /* diploma scam is the prob on launchpad - email address of user was faked also
<jcsackett> pedro__: was the spam on launchpad, via a list, some other thing?
<pedro__> hi Jsackett, sent you a spam investigation report  already
<pedro__> I wrote already a letter to XO/Allegiance and did not get any reply yet - SPAM seems to be their business model
<jcsackett> ah, pedro, you're one of the users i contacted via email some time ago?
 * pedro__ goes for a walk
<pedro__> jah
<pedro__> so how many users got this problem ?
<jcsackett> pedro__: as i said in the email, there were just a few spam comments. they have been dealt with.
<jcsackett> if you can confirm that your email/lp accounts are not compromised, i would be happy to reactivate your account.
<pedro__> not yet, I still got now answer from XO/Allegiance about the SPAM of their customers - waiting since last Thursday
<pedro__> Can someone here proof if XO/Allegiance Telecom is supporting spammers ?
<torkvemada> Hello all. Please, could anyone tell me, is there any progress with git import? I want to import rather large project with 7 submodules for packaging, but can't do this because submodules are not supported.
<torkvemada> I would be happy even if tree was imported without submodules at all - as I realize, I can "emulate" them during packaging by nesting a number of branches. But there is no such import option :(
 * pedro__ learns english till 25 years and is still a beginner in talking calm and friendly
<jcsackett> pedro__: dealing with whatever compromised your email isn't a requisite for reactivating your account.
<jcsackett> torkvemada: i see bug 402814 as being the source of info for your question.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 402814 in Launchpad itself "Importing revisions with submodules is not supported" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402814
<jcsackett> is the very recent comment there you?
<torkvemada> yes :)
<torkvemada> but there's no progress info there since September.
<jcsackett> yes, i see that.
<torkvemada> I was hoping someone knows something more specific
<pedro__> jcsacket - ok, lets try to reuse my launchpad account - you are my honeypot ;-)
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<bjf> i'm looking for the api documentation for login_with(), i normally use "production" or "staging" but want to use the "qastaging" server and can't remember if I just use the url instead of "staging" for the second parameter
<leonardr> bjf: you should be able to use "qastaging"
<bjf> leonardr, will give that a try
<bjf> leonard, i'm getting: ValueError: qastaging is not a valid URL or an alias for any Launchpad server
<bjf> leonardr, i believe i have to use the actual url
<leonardr> bjf: you probably have an old version of launchpadlib. use the url for now
<bjf> i'm running on Lucid
<bjf> leonardr, ^
<leonardr> bjf: yes, use the url until you upgrade to the maverick version
<bjf> leonardr, will the maverick version install on lucid, being an lts it's going to be around for a while
<leonardr> bjf: probably easier to just use the url. the maverick version has new dependencies not present in lucid
<lifeless> ScottK: hi
<ScottK> Hello lifeless.
<ScottK> Let me see what I can scare up to accept.
<ScottK> lifeless: Works.
<lifeless> ScottK: ool
<lifeless> *cool*
<bjf> it's been so long since i've had to log in with a url that i've forgotten how, lp = Launchpad.login_with('lptest', 'https://qastaging.launchpad.net')  isn't working for me
<bjf> i'm getting the authentication page and then a "Lost something?" page
<james_w> bjf, service_root="https://api.qastaging.launchpad.net/" I think
<james_w> though actually those symptoms sound like something other than getting that argument wrong
<bjf> james_w, i think you got it, didn't get the "Lost something" this time
<james_w> great
<bjf> james_w, indeed, that was it, thanks for the help
<arand> sinzui: Hi, how I seem to understand it is that things that can go in ubuntu "restricted" may also go in a PPA, and the terms of restricted are much more loose that that of dfsg or osi-approved...
<arand> And that proprietary freeware can in fact go in "restricted", am I wrong here?
<sinzui> arand: they can, but I think a commercial license is required. All the ones I know about have a license
<arand> Ok, time to pull the packages down again...
<sinzui> arand: I am looking for the actual agreement we signed. wait until I can confirm this
<arand> sinzui: And this is not just for hosting a full project, rather than a PPA? (As was discussed on the mailing list)
<sinzui> that is right. but the rules I know for both are largely ideentical now. There were not a few years ago, but now that you allow users to buy PPAs, I do not think there is a difference
<arand> Well at the moment https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse Does state: "You understand and agree that any content you upload to PPAs must be freely redistributable by Canonical, and released under a license permitting redistribution free of charge. Acceptable licenses include those which fall under one or more of the following: (...) Ubuntu "main" and "restricted" Component license Policy Compliant.
<arand> Hmm... that "and" there says it must comply with main, basically? In that case you would be very much incompatible with freeware.
<sinzui> arand: " Ubuntu "main" and "restricted" Component license Policy Compliant" is not a license, ti is a separate set of rules
<arand> Hmm, in those terms it seems that it's the noncommercialness of the software in question which is incompatible..
<arand> "While Ubuntu will not charge licence fees for this distribution, you might want to charge to print Ubuntu CDs, or create your own customised versions of Ubuntu which you sell, and should have the freedom to do so." vs "can only redistribute unchanged"
<arand> ...Along with the fact that the software contains several CC-*-NC items..
<sinzui> arand: I think the crux of the issue is that PPAs (user archives) are not in main or restricted. Your package could be distributed in restricted, but it is will not be
<sinzui> NC is a big no-no since it discriminates against a group
<sinzui> or purpose
<ScottK> NC would not  fall into main or restricted compliant.
<arand> Oh, right, well that is definitely a clear incompatibility. Don't think that can be argued much.
<ScottK> NC is OK for multiverse, but that's it.
<arand> Right. *sigh*, time to go bug upstream. Though I guess this might take some time (since NC material is not theirs to start with, and needs replacing), anyways, thanks a lot for your time looking into this!
<lifeless> arand: sinzui: hi
<lifeless> arand: the PPA ToU are pretty clear to me, they permit pretty much anything
<sinzui> lifeless: NC violates item 6
<sinzui> lifeless, arand: the NC items violates item 6 of "Ubuntu 'main' and 'restricted' component licence policy", and NC is not accepted by OSI or DFSG
<lifeless> sinzui: those rules are not required by PPAs
<wgrant> lifeless: They are.
<lifeless> not according to https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse
<wgrant> lifeless: The only thing allowing non-free software in PPAs is the "Ubuntu 'main' and 'restricted' component licence policy" line.
<lifeless> wgrant: read the doc
<wgrant> Are you taking "You understand and agree that any content you upload to PPAs must be freely redistributable by Canonical, and released under a license permitting redistribution free of charge." as allowing NC content?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc/2.0/
<lifeless> freely redistributable by Canonical is permitted by 'to Share — to copy, distribute and transmit the work'
<sinzui> We do not accept that, and we make it clear it is not accepted on that PPA ToS
<wgrant> I know the license.
<lifeless> redistribution free of charge is permitted by ''to Share — to copy, distribute and transmit the work + 'to Remix — to adapt the work'
<wgrant> sinzui: It's not clear.
<lifeless> sinzui: no, the PPA ToU help.l.n wiki page *does not say that*
<wgrant> The first sentence' of the second paragraph of the ToU seems to allow it.
<lifeless> we may wish to change it, but *as written* it clearly permits it
<sinzui> I think that is the case, the main/restricted component is not like the licneses/rules listed
<lifeless> sinzui: the main component is given as *an example*
<wgrant> So, as I said a couple of days ago, changing this is somewhat problematic.
<lifeless> sinzui: not as *a constraint*
<wgrant> As it may forbid eg. testing of multiverse packages in PPAs.
<sinzui> I do not want to ever get into another argument (ie exception debate) about NC. Until Corporate says Lp allows it, I will not allow it
<lifeless> sinzui: then we *must* change the wiki page because it clearly permits CC-NC, adobe acrobat and others.
<lifeless> [well, perhaps not adobe, it might not have the transitiveness we need]
<wgrant> No, Adobe Reader is still bad.
<sinzui> lifeless:  we allow partners to buy exceptions. It is in their contract
<lifeless> sinzui: our docs say that the constraints are: ' freely redistributable by Canonical, and released under a license permitting redistribution free of charge'
<lifeless> sinzui: how does CC-BY-NC violate that
<ScottK> If that's all it says than NC is fine.
<ScottK> than/then
 * ScottK thought from the discussion it was redistributable and OK for main or restricted.
<lifeless> sinzui: are there other docs we should know about (e.g. internal, historical communication with -legal, etc?)
<lifeless> ScottK: https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse is the link we use in the web UI to tell users the rules
<sinzui> lifeless: I said I will not argue this any more. I will not let people kick be about, call me a hypocrite or a liar again. Someone higher up can changes the rules, but I will not participate in it
<wgrant> ScottK: It seems pretty clearly fine, but I think we all think the doc is wrong.
<ScottK> wgrant: As I read it the list is examplary and the key point is redistributable by Canonical.
<lifeless> sinzui: I'm sorry you feel attacked; I'm really not trying to do that. I'm trying to make sure that we don't have a stream of users thinking they can do something we don't want them to because our docs say they can.
<ScottK> NC certainly is.
<wgrant> ScottK: Yup.
<lifeless> flacoste: ping
<lifeless> sinzui: I certainly appreciate the higher-up constraint, so lets start escalating up the mgmt chain.
<lifeless> joey: ping - you edited the PPA ToU page, and we have some confusion about it
<joey> howdy lifeless
<joey> lifeless: this one? https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse
<lifeless> joey: hi, we appear to have a mismatch between our internalised model of what can go in a PPA and https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse
<lifeless> joey: the PPA docs seem to set two cconstraints and give some exemplary examples that meet those constraints
<sinzui> lifeless: I do not think anyone is being bad here. It is simply a matter that this issue comes up and the answer has been NC subverts our intent. We corrected other policies where we discovered out intent was subverted
<ScottK> sinzui: What intent does it subvert?
<ScottK> The ability to raise revenue for non-commercial content?
<ScottK> I doubt that'll be a big money maker.
<lifeless> ScottK: we want to contribute resources to FOSS community participants
<lifeless> ScottK: we don't want to contribute to proprietary efforts; and we offer for-pay services for them
<lifeless> ScottK: this is particularly interested for folk that are dabbling in FOSS, and or transitioning
<joey> if I understand correctly, a) you (lifeless) should formulate this in an email to amanda and b) I believe you are correct. NC is not at odds with redistribution
<joey> lifeless: the main goal there was not to have things in a public PPA which would violate Ubuntu's model
<joey> lifeless: it may need to be updated though given the success of software center
<lifeless> jml: are you gone yet ?
<wgrant> This matches Ubuntu's model well.
<wgrant> But it's not clear how correct that is for LP.
<lifeless> wgrant: given the confusion, to what are you binding this?
<joey> lifeless: for history, this is a stevea + joey + amanda  deal with input by mdz via stevea.
<joey> however I can't say that NC should or can be there. You'd need amanda for that
<lifeless> joey: sinzui: I think we need to do two things : We need to discuss the policy aspect, and depending on how that goes we need to double-check with amanda on the NC case.
<ScottK> "Acceptable licenses include ..." is pretty clear that the list is examplary.
<joey> ScottK: yeah I bargained for that in case other acceptable licenses came along later
<lifeless> ScottK: this may be a case of left-hand right-hand
<ScottK> Since NC is allowed in Multiverse, it fits with the "Ubuntu model" too.
<joey> ScottK: to allow for a case by case evaluatoin
<ScottK> The only clear rule given is "Must be redistributable".
<joey> lifeless: the other thing I should note was that when we wrote the ppa tos, LP was on track to be a commercial application so it might be worth a bit of a rethink
<joey> ScottK: well.... there is the battlenet  daemon
<joey> ScottK: in that case we include it even though in some countries, e.g. USA, it's a crime to have it installed
<lifeless> joey: 'crime'
<joey> lifeless: yeah :-)
<ScottK> Crime or violation of civil law for which one can be sued?
<joey> anyway, I hope this helps
<joey> ScottK: wikipedia has a reasonably good discourse on it
<joey> ScottK: my concern was whether Canonical would be accused of something, get sued, etc..
<ScottK> Crime is a word that gets overused.
<joey> ScottK: was just a use case that was present when we wrote that up
<lifeless> joey: sinzui: I will mail the internal list about the policy aspect
<lifeless> and we'll see where it goes
<ScottK> Any time you distribute something there's a risk.
<wgrant> ScottK: DMCA, yay.
<joey> lifeless:  I'm not on there so if you want me to comment on anything in the future, just cc me please
<ScottK> wgrant: At least we aren't trying to set up a giant border router for 'the safety of the children'.
<lifeless> arand: if you can take the packages down for a few days - say till monday - we'll get our internal inconsistencies sorted out and come back with a clear message about the constraints.
<wgrant> ScottK: Fair point.
<lifeless> arand: I don't know whether the current ones will end up ok or not, I suggest not stressing any which way until we have this figured out.
<ScottK> lifeless: I do hope you come up with something that outsiders can read and determine accurately if their content is acceptable.
<lifeless> ScottK: thats an important metric and why we're having this discussion :)
<joey> We did have a larger list of items but that was shot down when I did the current version
<joey> however most of that went into the project details page
<joey> i.e. select the license this project falls under
<joey> I don't recall the reason why it was shot down on the ppa though
<joey> probably not important any longer whatever is was
<joey> and lifeless, I know it is more work, but you may also want to go through all the docs at https://help.launchpad.net/Legal to ensure they are still correct
<lifeless> joey: thanks :P
<joey> afaik, they haven't been touched since I moved off LP
<sinzui> joey: archives contain heterogeneous packages. selecting a license does not make sense
<sinzui> that is the same reason that distros do not have licenses.
<joey> If you can make that point to legal, more power to you
<ScottK> It's a multi-select option in project setup.
<ScottK> You can pick multiple licenses.
<joey> right
<joey> I would have thought for 99% of all PPAs out there that a multi-check box setup would be acceptable
<joey> especially since one of those boxes is "other"
<joey> and in truth, we have private ppas which hold programs which violate the TOS
<joey> for which I point you to cody-somerville for details
<joey> in fairness the TOS was meant to cover public PPAs not private PPAs
<sinzui> joey: private ppas are exempt. We are happy to ask for money to enable them
<lifeless> mail sent
<micahg> lifeless: wgrant I've got another copy-packages timeout
<wgrant> micahg: Do you have an OOPS ID?
<micahg> OOPS-1908M2288
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1908M2288
<wgrant> micahg: That's bug #733071. I've not seen it that bad for a single source before, though :/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 733071 in Launchpad itself "Archive:+copy-packages slow when potential conflicts detected" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733071
<micahg> wgrant: thanks
#launchpad 2011-03-24
<arand> lifeless: Sorry, was away, just read through the backlog, yea, I will be keeping the PPA closed. I'm sorry if I have kind of stirred up a storm here...
<lifeless> arand: not at all
<lifeless> arand: now we're aware of our confusion, we can fix it
<psusi> any idea when staging is going to be back up?
<wgrant> psusi: Probably not for another day or two. You can't use qastaging?
<psusi> doh... use what?
<psusi> qastaging eh?  what's the difference?  not heard of that one before
<wgrant> qastaging is pretty similar to staging, except the DB gets restored less frequently.
<psusi> hrm... ok
<psusi> I guess I can change my python script to use that instead too then...
<psusi> hrm... what name do you use instead of staging when calling Launchpad.login_with() for live?
<wgrant> Old launchpadlibs don't know about qastaging, so you'll have to use 'https://api.qastaging.launchpad.net/' instead of 'qastaging'.
<psusi> hrm... ok
<psusi> wgrant, so what string do you use for live?
<wgrant> psusi: 'production'
<psusi> thanks
<MTecknology> yay spam.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/86217/comments/22
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 86217 in linux (Ubuntu) "tv tuner card with saa7134 not detected automatically" [Medium,Incomplete]
<StevenK> Looking
<StevenK> MTecknology: Should be hidden, thanks
<MTecknology> :)
<nigelb> I'm guessing the text, which is the cause for bug 720869, is set at LP.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 720869 in summit "Launchpad login service says "Sign in to Keybuk's UDS Planner"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720869
<nigelb> How do we change that text?
<lifeless> ISD
<lifeless> #canonical-isd I think
<nigelb> Aha, thanks lifeless :)
<lifeless> there is now no launchpad login service - its the ubuntu SSO
<nigelb> oh, technically so lp doesn't do anything there
<nigelb> I guess we just got used to it being LP :)
<lifeless> oh, it does - the sprint data is in LP, just not the login step :)
<nigelb> yeah, the one bit that confuses us all :D
<wgrant> lifeless: It's still called the Launchpad Login Service.
<poolie> i thought only privileged users could move things out of being Opinion
<poolie> wasn't that the whole point?
<lifeless> opinion was done as an experiment
<lifeless> flacoste has mentioned removing it again, pending ok from above
<poolie> sure
<poolie> but, i thought part of the experiment was that it would lock the status
<poolie> i guess i misunderstood
 * wgrant also thought that was the case.
<poolie> probably just a 'locked' button would be better
<lifeless> I suspect it fell by the wayside
<lifeless> the psychological part was the argument that folk would understand 'difference of opinion' but in fact users then wanted the bug to show up in bug searches for open bugs etc
<poolie> mm
<lifeless> there is a bug (closed as Opinion) that says 'bugs closed as opinion do not show up in bug searches'
<poolie> haha
<poolie> i don't really care about it either way, i was just surprised
<poolie> istm fewer statuses is better; also this will probably not act as a lightning rod in the way that was hoped
<lifeless> contentious issues are contentious
<lifeless> reminds me, I should make a new bug/LEP with my analysis of status/user confusion etc
<ScottK> Please make opinion go away.
<ScottK> That's my opinion, anyway.
<StevenK> What do you prefer?
<StevenK> Oh, that's right, Bugzilla
 * StevenK hides
<StevenK> ScottK: Sadly, we can't please everyone.
<wgrant> ScottK: I think most of us want Opinion to go away...
<ScottK> StevenK: I'm willing to conceed that LP bug tracking is better than Bugzilla in most respects.
<ScottK> It's got sourceforge beat in all respects.
<geser> wgrant: what's the issue with the FTBFS report you want to talk about? (lifeless mentioned yesterday you want to talk to me about it)
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<brendand> hello
<brendand> i posted a comment to a question but accidently hit 'answer'
<brendand> how do i revert it
<verwilst> hello
<brendand> the question is not answered
<brendand> i just mean to ask for more info
<verwilst> trying to upload a package with a fixed source tarball, but keep getting "File php-sphinx_1.1.0.orig.tar.gz already exists in PPA for Bart Verwilst, but uploaded version has different contents."..  i tried removing my package from the ppa and then doing a new upload, but still have the same issue.. any hints? :)
<jcsackett> verwilst: one second, i'm looking up an answer for you.
<maxb> verwilst: If you change the content of a file in a PPA, you *must* use a new version number. No exceptions, ever.
<verwilst> jcsackett, thanks :)
<verwilst> hm :(
<verwilst> i made it work before though :P
<jcsackett> brendand: which question is it? i believe i can change the question status for you.
<maxb> If there are exceptions, they are bugs.
<verwilst> but i have no version of the package in my ppa anymore
<verwilst> so it's actually a 'new' package again
<verwilst> my initial upload never worked anyways
<verwilst> which is why i had to change my source tarball
<maxb> This does not matter. Launchpad still knows
<brendand> jcsackett -  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/150180
<jcsackett> verwilst: maxb is correct.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 150180 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "nm-applet disconnects after irregular intervals (dup-of: 134660)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 134660 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.24 (Ubuntu Hardy) "Ralink rt2400 / rt2500 / rt2570 / rt61 / rt73 do not work out of the box in Gutsy/Hardy" [High,Fix released]
<bigjools> verwilst: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/990
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 990 in libsdl-console (Ubuntu) "libsdl-console package on us.archive.ubuntu.com seems corrupt" [Medium,Fix released]
<brendand> jcsackett - also delete my last two comments if you want :)
<verwilst> "Yes you can, but you *must* increase the package's version. "
<verwilst> package as in orig.tar.gz or packages as in pkg-1.0-0ppa5?
<maxb> You must increase the version, of whichever component you are changing
<bigjools> verwilst: no file with the same version can be re-uploaded with a different md5sum to before
<verwilst> so i have to rename the source tarball..
<verwilst> will that still work?
<bigjools> so if you change the orig tarball, bump its version
<verwilst> doesnt it expect a certain name?
<bigjools> you can call it what you like
<verwilst> php-sphinx_1.1.0-1.orig.tar.gz then?
<bigjools> that sort of thing
<jcsackett> brendand: i cannot, actually. if you would like the comments &c removed, please open a question on answers.launchpad.net/answers with the relevant details, and i can get it assigned to the appropriate people.
<jcsackett> er, answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<verwilst> "This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be an appropriate original tar file or .orig directory in the parent directory;"
<verwilst> i'll package it as a bz2 then :P
<brendand> jcsackett - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/150298
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 150298 not found
<jcsackett> brendand: thanks.
<brendand> jcsackett - ubot5 doesn't seem to get the difference between bugs and questions
<jcsackett> brendand: no, not really.
<aboudreault> Hi, Can we see PPA stats somehow?
<aboudreault> Like how it is used etc..
<aboudreault> how many times a packages has been downloaded.
<bigjools> aboudreault: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/tracking-ppa-download-statistics
<aboudreault> thx
<rdale__> i've just set up a launchpad account. i wanted my name for commits to be 'rdale' but it seems that there is already an 'rdale' in the system. I suspect that it is me, but it would have probably been set up with my old work email address which doesn't work anymore. is there any way to find out what happened?
<benji> rdale__: this is a drive by (in other words, I can't help much right now but have a thought): does this look like you? https://edge.launchpad.net/~rdale
<rdale__> yes, that's the account i set up today
<benji> I don't think so.  It says Member since: 2007-04-20
<rdale__> no sorry - i was looking at the wrong web page, let me try again
<rdale__> yes, the 2007 rdale is me too
<benji> ok, now that we've established that the rdale account is the one you lost access to we can proceed to the next step -- which I don't know what that is so I'll leave that to jcsackett :P
 * benji runs away.
<rdale__> thanks
<jcsackett> rdale__: logged in as the account you want to use, you can request a merge of the other account via https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<rdale__> thanks - i'll try that
<jcsackett> rdale__: sure. ping me if you run into any issues.
<rdale__> ah: "You must have access to the e-mail address registered under the other account that you want to remove" - i don't have access to my old work account as i've moved jobs
<jcsackett> rdale__: ah, that would be a problem.
<jcsackett> rdale__: what's your new account?
<rdale__> my new launchpad id is richard-j-dale
<jcsackett> rdale__: basically, would like to to be ~rdale on launchpad, right?
<rdale__> yes please
<jcsackett> rdale__: okay, since neither the old account or your new account is affiliated with any mailing lists or ppas or anything i can do that. one sec.
<jcsackett> rdale__: done.
<rdale__> great - thanks a lot!
<om26er> i have not received any bug mail in the last hour, anything bad happened?
<micahg> I can confirm that
 * micahg also has had no bugmail in the past hour
<micahg> jcsackett: ^^
<jcsackett> micahg, om26er: investigating now.
<maxb> jcsackett: Hi. What do you think about https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/150241 ? Is it L_O_S_A time to look for oddities in the database?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 150241 in gnome-app-install (Ubuntu) "gnome-app-install crashed with AttributeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Invalid]
<maxb> gah, ubot5 really needs to learn the difference between questions and bugs
<jcsackett> maxb: i don't know that it's losa time yet. i am currently looking at a possible issue with bugmail. i will soon take a longer look at that in more detail.
<mounir> Is there a way to change the clomns displayed on the screen when we do search?
<mounir> s/clomns/columns/
<jcsackett> mounir: bug search?
<mounir> yes
<jcsackett> mounir: there is a bug open for adding the ability to specify which columns you see (bug 78608) but the feature does not exist yet.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 78608 in Launchpad itself "Allow specifying arbitrary columns in bug listings" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78608
<mounir> jcsackett, any outlook as to when this feature will be there?
<james_w> it's in the stakeholder's queue too, so will be scheduled for work in the next few months
<jcsackett> mounir: ^
<mounir> jcsackett, James_w, thx - another question (last one :-) ) can I create a random group add random users to that gorup, then search on the group?
<jcsackett> mounir: i am not sure i understand your question.
<mounir> jcsackett, say I create a group called g1 then add to that group u1, u2, u3. can I search on the bugs owned by u1, u2,u3 doing search on the group?
<james_w> yes, though I'm not sure that there is a search for "assigned to users in this team"
<james_w> plus you will cause them to get mail, so you don't want to be doing too much of it
<mounir> james_w, how to I search on the group? and why they get emails?
<james_w> mounir, emails are sent whenever you add someone to a team
<mounir> james_w, so that is one time occurrance no issue there
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~linaro-toolchain-wg
<james_w> assignment isn't transitive there though, so it probably doesn't do what you want anyway
<mounir> James_w, can you please elaborate, I did not get it
<james_w> mounir, I assume you want to see any bug assigned to any member of the team?
<mounir> james_w, yes
<james_w> mounir, well, if you click on the "List assigned bugs" link on the right of the page that I just linked to you will see that it returns only a single bug
<james_w> that bug is assigned to the team itself, the page doesn't list any bugs assigned to the team members
<mounir> James_w, that is not good, it defeat the purpose of what I want
<mounir> James_w, we should have an option to recurse over the members,
<mounir> james_w,  thank you that answers my question
<james_w> bug 396319
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 396319 in Launchpad itself "would like a report of assigned bugs for members of a team" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396319
<james_w> mounir, ^
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Bugmail very slow or offline | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Known issues: Bugmail very slow or offline | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mounir> james_w, I would make it higher than low, specially I bet it is needed for the Metric proposal !
<james_w> mounir, email sent to ask for it to be fixed soon
<james_w> mounir, we don't require it for metrics
<aboudreault> If we update a package X, can we simply now rebuild the packages Y,Z that depends on the package X with a simple click in the UI?
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mounir> James_w, thank you
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Mail notifications for bug can see a delay of 4 hours | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Mail notifications for bugs can see a delay of 4 hours | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Mail notifications for bugs can see a delay of 4 hours | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<fta> is there a problem with the ftp server? i can't upload anymore
<fta> tried 3 times: 54610k/184163k, 103607k/184163k, 52639k/184163k
<fta> all stuck
<lifeless> geser: it needs to be rewritten
<lifeless> geser: its timing out, and its going to get worse not better
<fta> what's the incoming dir for sftp uploads? (regular, not ppas)
<fta> nm, worked at the 4th try, by redirecting stdout to a file. maybe the upload progress was flooding my ssh session
<fta> weird, 1st time it happened
<wgrant> fta: The upload paths for SFTP are the same as FTP: /ubuntu for the primary archive.
<fta> wgrant, for the primary archive with ftp, it's /
<wgrant> Well, either will work.
<fta> at least, that's what i have in /etc/dput*
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> has been deprecated since 2007.
<wgrant> But it still works.
<wgrant> And I guess nobody every fixed dput.
<fta> but / doesn't work with sftp
<wgrant> Huh.
<fta> Good signature on /data/bot/ppa/chromium-browser_10.0.648.204~r79063-0ubuntu1.dsc.
<fta> Uploading to ssh-ubuntu (via sftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<fta>   chromium-browser_10.0.648.204~r79063-0ubuntu1.dsc:
<fta> open failed
<fta> E: Error uploading file.
#launchpad 2011-03-25
<micahg> wgrant: ajax seems broke on bug 741528, is there anything I can do (file a bug, cry)?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 741528 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu Karmic) "Compromised Comodo SSL certificates puts users at risk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741528
<wgrant> micahg: Hmm, it all seems to work except for the task table.
<nigelb> Has LP gotten past the sacrifice goat stage? :p
<micahg> oh, yeah, sorry, should've been more specific :)
<spm> nigelb: so to speak. tho we're using black cockerels. does that count?
<nigelb> spm: definite improvement :D
<micahg> wgrant: it's the task table I need to work tonight :)
<wgrant> micahg: I'm trying to work out what's up. Can you use the non-AJAX instead?
<micahg> wgrant: yeah, I am, just taking a lot longer :)
<wgrant> Yeah.
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant>           tal:condition="not:view/many_bugtasks"
<wgrant> lib/lp/bugs/browser/bugtask.py:        self.many_bugtasks = len(self.bugtasks) >= 10
<wgrant> That is slightly suboptimal.
<micahg> yeah, especially with 5 releases, you're limited to 2 source packages or less across all, and that's when you need it most
<wgrant> Yup.
<wgrant> I guess that means someone found a performance issue with lots of tasks.
<micahg> my guess is originally the ajax code was per widget
<wgrant> It still sort of is.
<lifeless> what does annotate say is up ?
<micahg> ah, that would explain it, the actions should be factored out and just be a function call w/parameters if they're not already
<wgrant> I think we should probably migrate to the new inline widget stuff that thumper did.
<micahg> wgrant: should I file a bug?
<wgrant> Bug #430288
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 430288 in Launchpad itself "Major page render time regression in 3.0-dev for many-bugtask bugs" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430288
<wgrant> That's why it was disabled.
<mwhudson> wgrant: i think it was something even worse, like n**2 behaviour in number of tasks or something
<mwhudson> it was definitely a cop-out
<wgrant> Let's see if it's still bad.
<lifeless> wgrant: btw there is a bug for the massive javascript redundancy on that page
<wgrant> lifeless: Everything has massive JavaScript redundancy.
<lifeless> wgrant: yes, just saying ;)
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> It's not quite as bad as it used to be.
<wgrant> Chromium does 100 bugtasks with full AJAX in 3s.
<wgrant> Still bad.
<wgrant> But not terrible.
<micahg> wgrant: what's FF4 time onIt was discovered that several invalid HTTPS certificates were issued and
<micahg> revoked. These were placed on the certificate blacklist to prevent their
<micahg> misuse.? that
<micahg> oops
 * micahg shakes fist at xchat
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> Let's see.
<micahg> wgrant: also, which version of chromium?
<wgrant> micahg: 11.something
<micahg> ok, so that'll be out next month :)
<wgrant> So the dev build.
<wgrant> Yeah.
<wgrant> Ah, Firebug is out now.
 * wgrant grabs.
<wgrant> Ah, now we see the problem.
<wgrant> Firefox just hangs for a few seconds.
<micahg> wgrant: AJAX related?
<lifeless> javascript
<wgrant> Yeah.
<wgrant> Well, yeah, JS.
<wgrant> Our JS is crap.
<lifeless> micahg: the way that the javascript is created and linked to the rows is extremely expensive
<micahg> wgrant: if you have a good test case, we can try to get that fixed, performance is a big focus for them
<wgrant> micahg: It's really bad JS.
<micahg> lifeless: yeah, but if chromium can do it, firefox should be able to as well :)
<lifeless> micahg: when ff gets v8
<lifeless> micahg: anyhow, its bad for chromium too
<micahg> lifeless: part of v8 is in FF4
<lifeless> micahg: this should be something lazy like: bind all the buttons to a single callback; when someone mouses over a button that callback can hook up the real code, and we only have one copy of the real code.
<wgrant> 2.8/3s in addPickerPatcher
<micahg> lifeless: exactly :)
<lifeless> micahg: but its not
 * micahg was trying to suggest something like that above
<lifeless> micahg: its js emitted as literals inline with each task
<nigelb> lifeless: that is the recommended way to do JS
<lifeless> nigelb: of course it is
<nigelb> lifeless: (but everyone ignores it for code that works)
<lifeless> nigelb: well, I filed a bug on it
<wgrant> lifeless: Mmmm, not exactly.
<wgrant> lifeless: The slow code is not reproduced.
<lifeless> nigelb: but we have a queue of problems to fix :> - patches appreciated
<wgrant> lifeless: Each task calls setup_bugtask_row
<lifeless> wgrant: well, thats a small mercy
<wgrant> Which is slow.
<nigelb> If I get lp on my system working like ever, I'll help.
<nigelb> Right now, I fail at getting it working :(
<lifeless> wgrant: nigelb thats pretty straight forward if you're interested - I run it in a VM
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> nigelb: ^
<micahg> lifeless: I'd like to discuss this with you in launchpad-dev in an hour or so if you're still around
<lifeless> micahg: sure
<nigelb> lifeless: I might grab you for help sometime then
 * nigelb back2work
<ScottK> lifeless: The package accept page feels snappier now too.  Thanks.
<wgrant> ScottK: And not just because it times out more quickly? :)
<ScottK> No.  It's actually working so far (we just hit Beta 1 freeze and I did my first pass through the queue)
<lifeless> ScottK: \o/
 * lifeless pokes tongue out at the doubters
<wgrant> Excellent.
<ScottK> Let's not get too excited too fast.  If I get through Beta 1 with no timeouts, then I'll start to feel good.
<lifeless> no promises :)
<micahg> wgrant: OOPS-1910F577, delete packages timeout, I'm updating bug 590523
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 590523 in Launchpad itself "Archive:+delete-packages times out" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/590523
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1910F577
<wgrant> micahg: ppa:ubuntu-security/ppa?
<micahg> wgrant: yeah :)
<wgrant> I guess that has a bit of history.
<wgrant> And lots of builds.
<micahg> yep, should I file a new bug since it's a P3A?
<wgrant> No.
<micahg> wgrant: update existing?
<micahg> updated
<wgrant> micahg: Yeah, the OOPS ID is useful. Thanks.
<micahg> and another pg83 bug is made relevant :)
<geser> lifeless: re the FTBFS report: do you have any ideas which parts is causing the trouble and how to improve it? (I guess gettig bug 558907 fixed would be helpful)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 558907 in Launchpad itself "IArchive.getBuildRecords should optionally filter by series" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558907
<lifeless> geser: its timing out because the collection iteration in APIs depends on cheap indexing
<lifeless> e.g. foo[1000] depends on determining item 1000 cheaply
<lifeless> but its not cheap
<lifeless> if you process incrementally rather than reading all FTBFS for a series, there will be no problem
<lifeless> and probably be faster too as you'll be doing less cross-network work
<geser> what do you mean with "process incrementally"?
<geser> lifeless: what do you mean with "process incrementally"?
<wgrant> geser: Keep a local cache of builds.
<geser> wgrant: I still don't understand how to improve the script. Would doing a list() on the results of getBuildRecords and then iterate over that list help? Or am I looking at the wrong part of the script?
<geser> the script tries to fetch everything only once to avoid the delays from each http request
<wgrant> geser: So, the idea is to avoid retrieving all the data every time, keeping a persistent local store of the failed builds so we don't have to request the whole lot every time the script runs.
<geser> ah
<geser> I thought about that but could think of a way that it would work. The main problem I see is how to get the new failed builds on the next run?
<geser> s/could/couldn't/
<lifeless> geser: ask each package that was a fail, if it has a newer publication
<lifeless> geser: if it does, its been fixed.
<geser> and new uploads that didn't fail previously?
<lifeless> walk the failure list - its in order - until you see a date that you saw on the previous run
<lifeless> unless your script is shutdown for a month, that will be fast
<wgrant> (I already have code to detect superseded packages)
<wgrant> It's still reasonably slow, but not that slow :)
<geser> lifeless: ah, so the list is in "fail" order and not order when the build records got created? e.g. armel fails a day later that the amd64 build (for the same package) because of a large build queue
<geser> would that be the "datebuilt" attribute from the "build" object?
<lifeless> geser: erg
<lifeless> geser: uhm, ok, walk back with 3 days overlap or something:)
<lifeless> we really need an api that matches your needs
<wgrant> The sort order changes depending on the status you request.
<lifeless> generic programming over high latency links is fail
<wgrant> And the object on which you request it.
<lifeless> wgrant: failed is in date_created in as far as the ftbfs scripts requests are concerned
<geser> lifeless: why not get the script (or more precisely the report) directly into LP? with more direct DB access it would probably cause less trouble
<wgrant> lifeless: Sure?
<wgrant> getBuildsByArchIds seems to sort on date_finished.
<lifeless> wgrant: check the timeout
<wgrant> lifeless: Is that for Failed to Build?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> huh, it is finished
<lifeless> mea culpa
<geser> to sum it up: I store the data from a previous run in some file, and on the next run skip over the builds which have a datebuilt before the first run, and only fetch those after that? (of course check the old stored builds if it's superseded or fixed (given-back))
<geser> and I don't miss new records that way?
<lifeless> failures are by date_finished
<lifeless> so you shouldn't miss anything
<geser> is that in the api?
<lifeless> is it documented? probably not
<lifeless> geser: I'd be happy to do this in-launchpad
<wgrant> DistroSeries.getBuildRecords orders by date_finished except for NEEDSBUILD, BUILDING, UPLOADED and SUPERSEDED.
<lifeless> geser: but as a working [mostly] thing already, working on that is kindof lower priority than all the stuff that isn't working
<lifeless> wgrant: so what does it do when you get both FTB and NB ?
<wgrant> lifeless: Huh?
<lifeless> wgrant: if you ask for both a failed to build and a needsbuild status
<wgrant> You can't ask for both at once.
<wgrant> You can ask for one or all.
<lifeless> whack
<wgrant> Yes, our API is stupid :)
<lifeless> we could just sort by date finished desc null first, date_created
<lifeless> or something like that
<wgrant> That breaks on retries, but retries are broken anyway.
<wgrant> COEALESCE(date_finished, date_created) almost makes sense.
<geser> lifeless: on https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#build I see only datebuilt (Date finished; The timestamp when the build farm job was finished). Is that the date_finished or a different attribute?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<wgrant> geser: datebuild == date_finished. The internal model has changed, while the API remains compatible to avoid breaking scripts.
<wgrant> *datebuilt
<geser> wgrant: UPLOADED == UPLOADFAIL in the API?
<wgrant> geser: UPLOADING, not UPLOADED, sorry.
<geser> but is it the same or a different state?
<wgrant> UPLOADING == "Uploading build"
<geser> ok, so the sorting is ok for the cases the script uses
<geser> will try to work on the script over the weekend
<wgrant> Thanks. If you need any help give me a yell.
<lifeless> geser: thanks!
<lifeless> geser: we will need to make the collection faster in LP eventually, but thats likely to be feature level work.
<lifeless> and we have /////many////// collections to fix
<geser> how hard would it be (and how long would it take) to add filtering based on date_finished to distro_series.getBuildRecords? so the script doesn't have to fetch old records it knows already about (or are even superseded by now) just to skip them. would that help the timeout issue?
<wgrant> geser: That's not too difficult, but you can do the same thing by just iterating through the collection until you see one that is older than you want.
<geser> ok, so this doesn't cause problems? just the refetching of the data we're still interested in on each run?
<wgrant> geser: Retrieving the early parts of the collections is no problem.
<wgrant> It's when you're doing stuff like OFFSET 3000 LIMIT 75 that it gets terribly slow.
<wgrant> Because it basically has to work out the first 3075, then return the last 75.
<wgrant> And the queries involved are not terribly fast.
<geser> at which part of the script do such queries get issued? so I understand the problem better
<wgrant> geser: Iterating through getBuildRecords.
<wgrant> The API limits it to batches of something like 75
<wgrant> So it grabs 0-74 in one request, 75-149 in another, and so on.
<geser> so it's the "for build in series.getBuildRecords(build_state = state):" causing such queries?
<wgrant> Yes.
<geser> how can I avoid that even when I save the data from the previous run?
<wgrant> You'll get them in date_built order. When you see one which is older than your cut-off date, break out of the loop.
<wgrant> The getBuildRecords call doesn't grab everything at once.
<geser> ah, so fresh ones are at the bedinning of the list?
<wgrant> Right.
<geser> beginning
<wgrant> It's date_finished DESC
<geser> now everything gets more clear
<geser> would it be enough to save the date of the last still published build record (for each state)? and skip later ones
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Mail notifications for bugs can see a delay of 4 hours | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Mail notifications for bugs can see a delay of 4 hours | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<pedro> hi
<KB1JWQ> Hello.
<pedro> hi
<bjf> sinzui, i've switched over to using qastaging as opposed to staging, it looks like the database hasn't been sync'd with production for a while
<bjf> sinzui, is there any kind of schedule when the database gets reloaded ?
<lifeless> bjf: in theory every week
<lifeless> in practice possibly 2-3 week
<lifeless> s
<bjf> lifeless, hmmm, ok could be, i added a project to production about 3 to 4 weeks ago and qastaging doesn't know about it
<lifeless> it was last synced 14 days ago
<lifeless> from memory
<bjf> lifeless, is this handled by some kind of cron job or is it something someone has to remember to do and do it "manually" ?
<hyperair> c
<hyperair> oops
<sinzui> bjf staging was restored on the 13th with data from the 12.
<sinzui> a cronscript does start the restore, every Saturday, but we are luck when we get to restores a month
<lifeless> actually
<lifeless> qastaging isn't in cron yet
<lifeless> staging is restored weekly
<sinzui> I do not think qastaging has ever gotten data since it was setup
<lifeless> sinzui: yes, it was done a couple of weeks back
<sinzui> I use staging's db exclusively for research
<bjf> sinzui, i've tried using staging but been told qastaging is the correct place because there is no priority on fixing staging when it busts and it gets updated "often"
<sinzui> bjf: qastaging has always has current code. Most users do not care about data. I do because I work with spam and I research user issues
<pedro> hi
<pedro> hi
<pedro> its nice that people form canonical are here
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Mail notifications for bugs can see a delay of 4 hours | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#launchpad 2011-03-26
<pedro> hi
<pedro> hi
<pedro> who are you jelmer
<pedro> who is awaka here
<pedro> give me a poem
<xapantu> Hi :)
<sjamaan> I am trying to view files on http://bazaar.qastaging.launchpad.net/~peter-bex/+junk/spiffy-bzr-test/files but it keeps redirecting endlessly
<sjamaan> The "Updating branch..." message doesn't go away either
<sjamaan> Is this a known bug?
<tsimpson> it kind-of works if you use https://
<sjamaan> heh
 * sjamaan tries
<tsimpson> infinite redirects are obviously not expected though
<sjamaan> not expected, but possibly known
<tsimpson> staging is working fine though
<sjamaan> yeah, I just saw it
<sjamaan> I'll use that for my test
<sjamaan> Is there a way to fetch a file at "the latest revision" from loggerhead?
<sjamaan> I'm trying to construct a raw file URL that downloads this file: http://bazaar.staging.launchpad.net/~peter-bex/+junk/spiffy-bzr-test/view/head:/spiffy.release-info
<sjamaan> The "download file" link encodes all sorts of codes
<sjamaan> replacing "view" with "download" just causes an error
<tsimpson> I think you're supposed to use bzr for that ;)
<sjamaan> Is there a http-only way to do it though?
<tsimpson> well bzr can use http
<sjamaan> Does launchpad offer that?
<tsimpson> bzr cat http://bazaar.staging.launchpad.net/~peter-bex/+junk/spiffy-bzr-test/spiffy.meta
<tsimpson> the lp: address shortcut uses bzr+ssh, but there's nothing stopping you from using the "real" URL
<sjamaan> hm, that does some magic apparently because a straight GET doesn't fetch the file
<tsimpson> yes, it uses bzr :)
<sjamaan> But why does it say http then?
<tsimpson> bzr the program, not "the protocol"
<sjamaan> yes
<sjamaan> But the URI has a prococol of http
<tsimpson> bzr can sit on top of http just fine
<sjamaan> But that resource isn't really there as a normal HTTP resource
<sjamaan> curl http://bazaar.staging.launchpad.net/~peter-bex/+junk/spiffy-bzr-test/spiffy.meta  gives a 404
<tsimpson> bzr figures out how to get the file and just downloads it's "real" URL
<tsimpson> it's all done over HTTP, bzr it just knows how to get the real file from the repo
<sjamaan> What exactly is done over HTTP?
<sjamaan> And why doesn't that URL work with a HTTP GET request?
<tsimpson> everything is done over HTTP
<tsimpson> bzr breaks the URL apart at the branch and figures out how to get the file from the rest of the URL
<sjamaan> Is there a way to figure out that URL without digging in the bzr sources?
<tsimpson> not easily, that's why bzr is there
<sjamaan> Or is it not an URL but a special header or something?
<tsimpson> you can use the python API if you don't want to actually run bzr directly
<tsimpson> bzr does nothing to the HTTP protocol, it just uses it as a transport mechanism
<sjamaan> hm, ok
<tsimpson> file:// http:// bzr+ssh://, it doesn't matter as long as it can send a request and get some data back
<sjamaan> But there's no way to get an URI like  http://bazaar.staging.launchpad.net/~peter-bex/+junk/spiffy-bzr-test/download/head:/spiffy.releaseinfo-20110326171946-vqfrwsi51nna9bj3-46/spiffy.release-info without going to http://bazaar.staging.launchpad.net/~peter-bex/+junk/spiffy-bzr-test/view/head:/spiffy.release-info ?
<tsimpson> no, it's a generated URI
<Meths> Why is code browsing looking sucky again?
<lifeless> do you mean bazaar.launchpad.net ?
<Meths> Yep
<lifeless> what do you mean by being sucky?
<Meths> The same line spacing I filed a bug and you fixed before.
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> new theme I guess
<lifeless> want to file a new bug? I'll nudge our UI dude on monday
<lifeless> (it may be missing css, or it may be a defect in the new theme)
<Meths> File a new bug or reopen the old one?
<lifeless> new bug
<lifeless> always a new bug :)
<Meths> k
<Meths> Will always a new bug translate into a process that gets this tested in future rather than always just another new bug?
<lifeless> it will depend on the cause
<lifeless> we deploy loggerhead on two machines
<lifeless> one machine just serves the css
<lifeless> the other just serves the dynamic bits
<lifeless> I suspect the former machine hasn't been deployed to
<lifeless> because the other stuff on the former machine is not able to updated without downtime
<lifeless> if that the case, updating our process/docs should solve this
<lifeless> if its something else - well, will analyse
<Meths> Well CSS was the bug before so if it's CSS the docs didn't get updated last time.  New bug filed.
<lifeless> thanks
<akoskm> evening
<akoskm> I built some packages through launchpad for ubuntu - maverick, is it possible to build packages from the same source to older releases of ubuntu?
<aroman> hello, are there bindings to access launchpad in any languages other than python?
#launchpad 2011-03-27
<geser> wgrant: re the FTBFS report: I've "hacked" a little bit on the script to save the timestamp of the last published build record to skip all those old ones. Please check if the current revision at https://code.launchpad.net/~geser/+junk/qa-ftbfs is "enough" to fix those timeout problems. (I need to rewrite the current change properly when I've more time)
<ThomasB2k> I am trying to set up a subdomain on my website to be a delegate for Launchpad's OpenID service. How can I find out my ID for https://login.launchpad.net/+id/xxxxxxxxxx?
<mwhudson> ThomasB2k: it's on your profile page i think?
<lifeless> better to delegate to login.ubuntu.com
<ThomasB2k> okay
<ThomasB2k> There's nothing on my launchpad page. The only thing relating to open id is https://launchpad.net/~thomasb2k10 which isn't what i'm looking for
<lifeless> login.launchpad.net is an alias of login.ubuntu.com
<ThomasB2k> i'll try login.ubuntu.com though
<ThomasB2k> Still, how can I find the characters that would come after https://login.ubuntu.com/+id/ ?
<ThomasB2k> or https://login.launchpad.net/+id/
<maxb> view source on https://launchpad.net/~thomasb2k10
<ThomasB2k> aha!
<ThomasB2k> I have no idea why I didn't think of that before
<ThomasB2k> Thank you maxb
<ThomasB2k> i wish i could do a jabber / xmpp server on (mt)
<ThomasB2k> i wish it was a vps
<ThomasB2k> oops
<ThomasB2k> wow
<ThomasB2k> wrong room
#launchpad 2012-03-19
<ScottK> Is it on purpose there's only one amd64 builder and i386 has seven?
<wgrant> ScottK: Someone Ubuntuish probably moved them across to take care of the langpacks.
<ScottK> wgrant: Hmmm. Probably.  Can they be put back?
<wgrant> Indeed, just doing so now.
<ScottK> Cool.  Thanks.
<wgrant> Much better.
<ScottK> I don't suppose you can give ross a kick too?
<wgrant> ross or rothera?
<ScottK> Oh, I see it's better now.
<ScottK> ross was dead a few minutes ago.
<wgrant> Hm
<wgrant> I didn't fix it.
<ScottK> Indeed, kicking rothera wouldn't hurt, but we're not sort on i386 builders.
<wgrant> It was doing nothing for 12 hours, though, which is a bit odd.
<wgrant> rothera has hardware issues.
<ScottK> I checked ~5 minutes ago and ross had a big red X next to it on the builder page.
<ScottK> Maybe when you reconfigured the others something got reset?
<wgrant> Nope. Someone else must be playing with them.
 * ScottK suspects infinity.
<wgrant> Indeed.
<micahg> hloeung got ross fixed
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> Too many IS channels.
<spm> wgrant: 6-7 isn't  "too many!!!
<lifeless> 67 is
<cjohnston> Does staging.launchpad.net get reset every so often, or is it something I could create a sprint on to use for testing for a week with Summit?
<lifeless> yes, weekends
<cjohnston> lifeless: every weekend? so if I set up a sprint on Monday, I would have ~Friday to do testing and whatnot?
<wgrant> cjohnston: Right.
<lifeless> yah
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> thanks
<michaelh1> Hi there.  Is there a HTTP URL for https://launchpad.net/gcc-linaro/4.6/4.6-2012.03/+download/gcc-linaro-4.6-2012.03.tar.bz2?
<michaelh1> I want to point to it from an auto builder, but want to put a HTTP proxy in the middle to cut the download time.
<StevenK> It should redirect to the librarian
<michaelh1> StevenK: yip, which serves over HTTPS
<michaelh1> You can go to http://launchpad.net/*, get redirected to https://launchadlibrarian/*, hit Ctrl-C, then go to http://launchpadlibrarian/* and it will work
<michaelh1> But that's not automatic or documented.
<tsimpson> michaelh1: librarian is http too
<tsimpson> just take of the 's'
<michaelh1> I'm using an existing tool that takes an URL and then internally does a wget.  I'd have to hack it quite a bit to handle the http -> https redirect.
<maxb> wget should easily handle downloading it over https, so what's the real problem?
<dobey> michaelh1: echo $url|sed -e "s/^https/http/"|wget
<StevenK> But that won't work either, since you need to redirect and then change the URI scheme.
<dobey> michaelh1: although it shouldn't matter. the proxy is not the connection to the outside server. the proxy server should still be able to let you connect to https outside
<michaelh1> dobey: yes, but only after I've found out what the redirect is
<rmk> Is there any way to copy base ubuntu packages into a PPA?
<michaelh1> This is an auto builder.  I don't want to hit Launchpad with each build due to speed and download count issues
<dobey> rmk: no, and there isn't any need to unless you want to change it, which means you download the source, make changes, and upload to ppa
<dobey> michaelh1: auto-builder to build packages?
<michaelh1> No, this uses crosstool-NG to build a binary toolchain from the Linaro toolchain source
<michaelh1> So the build scripts change but the aunchpad hosted tarball doesn't.
<rmk> dobey: Yeah I wanted to try a rebuild of the same package for oneiric
<michaelh1> It would be nice if a http://launchpad.net URL redirected to http://launchpadlibrarian
<dobey> rmk: backporting things often requires a lot more work than just copying things over and rebuilding. and the version in debian/changelog should be changed to append ~oneiric1 for example, so that the actual precise version is still newer, if one were to install from the ppa, then upgrade
<dobey> michaelh1: i don't understand why the non-ssl url matters.
<michaelh1> Because I want to cache the file in a local proxy.  HTTPS will go through the proxy but then I'll end up re-downloading ~70 MB each time the build script changes
<dobey> why? the proxy should still cache it
<michaelh1> A proxy can't cache HTTPS as it would have to decrypt it
<dobey> s/can't/isn't supposed to/ :)
<michaelh1> dobey: afraid not unless you do HTTP to the proxy and then HTTPs past that.  You can cache it as an end user, but not in a proxy
<rmk> dobey: Fair enough. These particular packages tend to work across distros but your point is valid.
<dobey> michaelh1: i presume you're sticking this url inside a script or conf file said script reads?
<rmk> I'll do a rebuild and submit it to the PPA.
<rmk> Thanks.
<michaelh1> dobey: yip.
<wgrant> michaelh1: Generally that sort of caching should be done locally.
<dobey> michaelh1: why not just stick the http://lauanchpadlibrarian.net/ url there instead?
<michaelh1> dobey: it's hard to maintain and bypasses the download count
<wgrant> We used to serve that over HTTP, but the world has now come to its senses.
<wgrant> And HTTPS can be used pretty much universally.
<wgrant> dobey: Does not bypass the download count.
<wgrant> er, michaelh1 ^^
<michaelh1> wgrant: OK.  It seems that a proxy using existing tools would be much easier then implementing a new type of caching in the client
<michaelh1> I understand that HTTPS everywhere is a good goal
<dobey> if [ ! -f $localcopy ]; then weget $remoteurl -O $localcopy; fi ?
<wgrant> michaelh1: It would be easier, but it is also a rather bad idea to download stuff for an autobuilder without verifying it...
<michaelh1> wgrant: true, but GPG and md5sums can help there.
<dobey> right; so add a sha256sum check to that
<michaelh1> Having https doesn't authenticate the package
<wgrant> It doesn't, no.
<dobey> nor does having a proxy cache it
<wgrant> Sure, but you could verify it against a trusted signature afterwards.
<michaelh1> Yip.  And having a proxy means nothing to manage, faster downloads, and no change or hacks to the tool set.
<wgrant> Anyway, we will not serve things over HTTP.
<wgrant> If you don't want to implement local caching (like most build tools do), you'll need to intercept the redirect and rewrite it to HTTP.
<dobey> except for having to manage a proxy. :)
<maxb> Re above.... actually you can copy Ubuntu primary archive packages into a PPA
<maxb> Which is actually really handy at times
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/~maxb/+archive/preserved for example
<dobey> and *how* do you do that exactly?
<bigjools> with the API
<dobey> right
<bigjools> see Archive.syncSource
<dobey> so in other words, you can't do it on the web site.
<bigjools> not reliably
<dobey> and most people don't want to write a program to do it
<micahg> ISTR soren writing a tool for that
<bigjools> the kind of people who want to do it are the kind of people who can write some code to do it
<wgrant> Where 'some code' == 1 line in lp-shell
<bigjools> it's like three lines total
<dobey> i don't see why anyone would want to do that
<bigjools> well, feel free to fix the timeouts on the archive page if you want to do it in the UI
<dobey> i don't want to do it :)
<bigjools> "you
<bigjools> "
<bigjools> :)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> it just seems like something that is too easy for people to get wrong and break things
<bigjools> the PPA page is not designed to handle the 16k+ packages that's in the Ubuntu archive
<dobey> sure
<bigjools> and it's rather trivial too either use the API or download the package and re-upload
<dobey> i am very aquainted with launchpad timeouts :)
<bigjools> s/too/to/
<dobey> yeah; download + dch + debuild + upload, seems like the best option for that
<bigjools> dget to download
<bigjools> very easy
<dobey> anyway. i am not in oz. so i should probably get off here :)
<bigjools> can even re-use the orig
<dobey> aye; though it gets a bit more complicated if you're pulling from say oneiric, and building on lucid (since updates/proposed/etc might be the right place to pull from, and it's not always obvious)
<dobey> anyway. night :)
<maxb> I have to admit, I copied all the things to that PPA URL I posted using the web ui
<maxb> and some carefully calculated URL hacking
<bigjools> you're clued in :)
<Pikkachu> how to delete packages form the PPA?
<vivekimsit1> How can I merge my branch with some other branch?
<nigelb> )/ws 30
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<vivekimsit1> How can I merge my branch with some other branch?
<bigjools> vivekimsit1: bzr help merge
<vivekimsit1> I can't find this link :"Click on the Propose for merging into another branch link. "
<czajkowski> vivekimsit1: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/beta/en/user-guide/merging_changes.html  may be of some use to you
<vivekimsit1> I not able to find the link "propose for merging the branch "! in the launchpad
<jelmer> vivekimsit1: it should be on the branch web page
<vivekimsit1> jelmer: Its not visible on my branch page! you can check it! : https://code.launchpad.net/~vivekimsit/commission/trunk
<jelmer> vivekimsit1: it doesn't look like there are any other branches in the project
<jelmer> vivekimsit1: you need at least two branches, as you'd merge one into the other
<vivekimsit1> jelmer: Ya! Ok! but I want to merge my branch with some other project's branch (They basically the same but with diff names)
<jelmer> vivekimsit1: I'm not sure if you can do cross-project merge proposals in Launchpad; bzr should support cross-project merges though.
<DNX> hi guys! Do I have any chance to change my username with another already existing but unused? Few days ago I've mailed the account owner to ask him if they use this LP account, but no response received. Can you help me?
<czajkowski> DNX: wasn;t that friday I suggested to mail them ?
<DNX> yes czajkowski, you remember right
<czajkowski> DNX: yup maybe give it till friday and give the person a chance to reply
<DNX> :)
<DNX> oook czajkowski, thank you
<DNX> czajkowski, because this stops me to contribute more to https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-accomplishments-web-editor
<DNX> or I'll be able to move my branch later?
<czajkowski> DNX: nothing stops a person contributing :)
<DNX> :) "contribute more"... because there are already some pull requests accepted from me. BTW you are right!
<DNX> ok, I'll continue with my current nickname... until DNX' owner will respond
<DNX> thank you for your time
<Pikkachu> can anyone tell me why these packages weren't deleted yet? https://launchpad.net/~renatosilva/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<Pikkachu> the non-date and 20120311 were a mistake, only 20120315 should be there
<XavB> Hi, I am trying to rebuild xserver for ARM + one patch on LP, armhf build is OK, unfortunately armel build is failing with strange error: "qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped" - https://launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/omap-trunk/+build/3293012
<XavB> This was OK with previous xserver version: https://launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/omap-trunk/+build/3254321
<XavB> Is it a known issue?
<ndec_> lool: did you see question from XavB ^^^. looks like there are qemu builders now?
<lool> ndec_: that's right
<lool> XavB: Hey
<ndec_> so now there are new bugs ;-)
<lool> XavB: There have been two types of errors hitting QEMU based builders really badly in the last weeks
<lool> there was a workaround, but it would cause regressions for other uses
<lool> the workaround was to set QEMU_RESERVED_VA=0
<lool> the problem occurs on 64-bits host with 32-bits QEMU (our case)
<lool> Then the QEMU mmap implementation would fail
<ndec_> where to put this WA?
<lool> this is something we patched in the qemu package that gets used there
<lool> now Peter Maydell from Linaro redesigned this upstream starting from the OBS patches and I think we have patches so that it would work in all cases
<lool> but the new qemu release had a regression, so that I'm not sure where it stands
<lool> the next steps would be to merge the latest qemu-linaro release with a patch in precise, then use it for our buildds
<ndec_> ouch... and how do we reliably build packages on LP then?
<ndec_> is qemu used for armel only?
<lool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/956875 seems to be a bug on the topic
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 956875 in Linaro QEMU "libecj-java-gcj package installation fails" [Undecided,New]
<lool> the regression preventing the precise update is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/928432
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 928432 in qemu-linaro (Ubuntu) "spice backend fails to build on i386 with -Werror" [Medium,Triaged]
<lool> and the original discussion on the workaround and such is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/883136
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 883136 in QEMU "qemu on ARM hosts aborts on startup because makecontext() always fails" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<lool> ndec_: I don't know whether it's enabled for armhf too; in fact, I don't know whether it's meant as a replacement for all virtual PPAs, for all non-virtual PPAs, or just for another set of PPAs; I would think Adam Conrad (infinity) would know, it's actually a project lead by buildd admins/sysadmins at Canonical AFAICT
<lool> Nick Moffitt being one of the engineers working on the deployment of qemu binaries in buildd chroots
<lool> slangasek is the person packaging new qemu-linaro updates into precise
<XavB> lool: apparently, armhf builds are not using qemu
<lool> In fact, it seems the new release is already in precise https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu-linaro/1.0.50-2012.03-0ubuntu1
<lool> XavB: indeed, I see e.g. https://launchpad.net/builders/peryton as a PPA buildd which has "QEMU Armel buildd", but the two armhf PPA buildds don't have that
<lool> that said, it would look exactly the same for armhf
<lool> and it should if you ask me  :-)
<XavB> lool: in fact, the most critical for me is the armhf version that is available even if armel build is KO, so I am happy to have different config for armhf... :D
<lool> hehe
<lool> XavB: You'd have to check with buildd admins as to which PPAs use QEMU buildds vs. real hardware for armel
<elopio> Good morning.
<elopio> I'm using launchpadlib on precise, and I get this on login_with
<elopio> ssl.SSLError: [Errno 185090050] _ssl.c:340: error:0B084002:x509 certificate routines:X509_load_cert_crl_file:system lib
<elopio> have you seen that? any idea?
<czajkowski> elopio: has this onlys tarted to happen today ?
<elopio> czajkowski: I noted it yesterday. But I haven't run the launchpadlib scripts for a couple of weeks.
<czajkowski> are you still seeing the issues now if so can you file a bug and I'll get it looked into please?
<elopio> czajkowski: sure. One second...
<czajkowski> elopio: thanks
<elopio> czajkowski: bug #959429
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 959429 in launchpadlib "SSLError on login_with" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959429
<czajkowski> elopio: thanks
<jadoe> Hi there. I just created a launchpad account.   http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/launchpadad1b471apng.png Is this normal?
<czajkowski> jadoe: what browser are you using ?
<jadoe> midori and firefox, looks this way in both of them
<czajkowski> jadoe: and what OS ?
<jonrafkind> if I upload a new package for some series, are all the old packages (source/binaries) deleted for that series?
<czajkowski> jadoe: also what is the lp ac name please?
<apw> when i add a new GPG key to my account, is it only the current contact address email which is notified ?
<jadoe> czajkowski: account name = email address? launchpad@maps.rubbldiekatz.de
<jadoe> czajkowski: Ubuntu 11.10
<czajkowski> jadoe: user name?
<jadoe> czajkowski: Alfons Bauer
<czajkowski> apw: yes
<czajkowski> jadoe: I'm not seeing the lp page created under the email address or alfons
<czajkowski> jadoe: on the lp page launchpad.net/~username what is the username ?
<jadoe> czajkowski: the site I get to, when I click on my name? https://launchpad.net/~78luphr0rnk2nuqimstywepozxn9kl19tqh0tx66b5dki1xxsh5mkz9gl21a5rlwfnr8jn6ln0m3jxne2k9x1oh-90kfclz5t-a811i2i3ytqlsztthjth0svbccw8inm65tmkqp9sarr553jq53in4xm1m8wn3o4rlwaer06ogwvqwv9mrqoku2x
<jadoe> czajkowski: I don't see a "user name" there, only  launchpad id. and launchpad id is that long letter-number-mess
<czajkowski> jadoe: yes that is a bit messy
<czajkowski> what did you want it to be
<jadoe> czajkowski: i don't remember being asked for it, only name, mail, password. are you about to change it? jadoe
<czajkowski> jadoe: you already have an account set up https://launchpad.net/~jadoe
<czajkowski> shall I remove the other account for you?
 * jadoe is confused now
<jadoe> one sec
<czajkowski> you've created 2 accounts and the user name Jadoe is one of the them, and the other you seem to have copied some long string into the user name text box
<jadoe> czajkowski: ok, remove the new on
<czajkowski> done
<jadoe> clipit says I did not have that string in the clipboard. how could I have copied it in the user name text box? and where was that user name text box? I don't remember seeing it. But never mind, thank you.
<jonrafkind> if I upload a new package for some series, are all the old packages (source/binaries) deleted for that series?
<czajkowski> jonrafkind: may be of some use to you https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#Uploading_with_SFTP
<jonrafkind> i dont see my question answered in that section
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<ScottK> Did LP change it's download URL patters a few months ago?  Debian/watch files for my LP hosted projects no longer work.
<ScottK> This used to work:
<ScottK> http://launchpad.net/authentication-results-python/+download http://launchpad.net/authentication-results-python/.*/.*/authres-(.*)\.tar\.gz debian uupdate
<ScottK> What would it be now?
<dobey> ScottK: what version are you expecting it to pick up?
<ScottK> 0.399 now
<ScottK> It doesn't pick up any version at all anymore.
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/authentication-results-python/trunk/0.399/+download/authres-0.399.tar.gz
<ScottK> It didn't pick up https://launchpad.net/authentication-results-python/0.3/0.3/+download/authres-0.3.tar.gz either when that was the current release.
<dobey> hrmm, that's odd
<dobey> it seems to also not work when i run uscan in lp:ubuntu/ubuntuone-installer
<dobey> or at least, it does something and just exits. doesn't print anything
<ScottK> Got it.
<dobey> and exits with code 1
<ScottK> If I change the second one to https:// it works.
<dobey> ah
<dobey> i guess it did change and broke uscan :(
<wgrant> ScottK: We removed direct HTTP access a month or so back, because there was very little justification for it past 2006.
<ScottK> wgrant: Reasonable.
<ScottK> It just broke all my watch files ...
<wgrant> Heh
<jelmer> mine too :)
<wgrant> Should have all been HTTPS already, I guess :)
<ScottK> I rarely examine watch files beyond the point of "it works".
<ScottK> I cargo culted the format for an LP watch file from somewhere.
#launchpad 2012-03-20
<rmk> Publishing seems to take longer than builds in most cases for me.
<ScottK> Interesting.
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-numpy/1:1.6.1-6ubuntu1/+build/3301333 is building on meissa (arm panda), but that doesn't show up on https://launchpad.net/builders
<ScottK> LP does know about it though ... https://launchpad.net/builders/meissa
<ScottK> wgrant: ^^^ expected?
<wgrant> ScottK: The enabled and listed flags are separate. Normally all enabled builders are also listed, but apparently someone misclicked here.
<wgrant> I've fixed it.
<ScottK> OK.  Great.  Thanks.
<ScottK> First time I remember seeing that.
<wgrant> ScottK: Yeah, I've only seen it happen once before.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<pipedream> Can someone available please answer a query for more space for a PPA?  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/189847
<czajkowski> pipedream: I've asked someone to look into it for you
<mrevell> Looking at that now pipedream
<pipedream> great
<pipedream> currently each time I update I remove the all packages, wait a few minutes for launcpad to realise, and re-upload
<mrevell> pipedream, How much space do you need?
<pipedream> I'm not sure yet. How exactly is the space used? If I upload many versions, are old ones kept? For a period of time or for a few versions?
<mrevell> pipedream, 4GB enough?
<mrevell> pipedream, If you upload a version that supersedes something that's already there, the old version gets deleted.
<pipedream> 4G would be nice, and if I have problems I can ask again
<mrevell> pipedream, Cool. That PPA now has 4GB space. Let us know how you get on.
<pipedream> I hope to leave the sagemath-upstream-binary behind soon, and work on a from-source, which I can do in a separate PPA, I guess. But I still have a few bugs left
<pipedream> Thanks!
<mrevell> No prob :)
<czajkowski> mrevell: thanks
<Laney> I am getting an OOPS (e.g. OOPS-e4975d66c50bf7dacc7ce1bf5b388eaa) when trying to retry a build. Known fault?
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=e4975d66c50bf7dacc7ce1bf5b388eaa
<czajkowski> Laney: is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-libzip/0.10-1/+build/3293804  the page you are trying to retry ?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I was just being too impatient to wait for the depwait to be broken automatically
<czajkowski> Laney: is it back working now as I only see a private page and cant access it
<Laney> czajkowski: It's in Needs building now, don't know if someone else retried or if it got done automatically :-)
<czajkowski> I cant try it so I guess automatically
<Laney> cool beans
<Laney> I just gave back armhf OK, so either it was specific to giving back from depwait or the problem is solved
<czajkowski> Laney: if it happens again can you log a bug and will get it looked at
<czajkowski> thanks
<wgrant> Laney: Consistent retry timeouts normally indicate that the cronjob is part-way through retrying it.
<Laney> wgrant: Ah, makes sense.
<wgrant> retry-depwait is horrible and keeps transactions open for ages :(
<Laney> it's probably sufficiently unusual to worry about too much
<Pikkachu> hi, the indicated package diff is wrong here: https://launchpad.net/~renatosilva/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Pikkachu> "diff from 1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2-P20120311 to 1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2-P20120315"
<Pikkachu> 20120311 was deleted, which will be definitive within 7 days, so I assume the diff link will disappear?
<Pikkachu> or it will be "from 1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2 to 1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2-P20120315"?
<dobey> Pikkachu: it would be from the previous version in the ppa, to the current version in the ppa
<Pikkachu> dobey: I realize that, but the question is whether that link will change as it should, or not
<Pikkachu> the previous versions were deleted, they're all the same and it was just a matter of version adjustment
<dobey> the diff won't get regenerated afaik. also, your versioning will break things
<dobey> you want ~P20120315 i guess, and not -P..
 * EvilResistance agrees with dobey on this
 * EvilResistance is a packager xD
<dobey> but hard to fix that now
<EvilResistance> mhm
<dobey> not sure what you're trying to do exactly with it in your ppa though
<Pikkachu> it what?
<Pikkachu> why ~ not -?
<dobey> because - separates the "debian version" from the "upstream version"
<Pikkachu> the diff should be changed, though
<Pikkachu> and ~?
<dobey> so your "upstream version" is now "1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2"
<Pikkachu> correct
<Pikkachu> I patched the ubuntu package, I'm not willing to create an alternative version
<dobey> you just did that
<dobey> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#versioning
<dobey> although i have to totally disagree with that launchpad help page as well
<Pikkachu> "future Ubuntu versions will supersede your package. " -- does not apply
<Pikkachu> in that case, future versions would destroy the patch
<Pikkachu> well, seems reasonable though... it enforces me to keep up-to-date with latest version
<dobey> if you want to patch it, you should either keep up to date, and maintain your alternate version, or work to get the patch upstream
<Pikkachu> I'm confused with that page now
<Pikkachu> I'm confused at all
<Pikkachu> 2.10.0-0ubuntu3 will already supersede my version
<Pikkachu> so I see no practical difference between "ppa" and "-"
<Pikkachu> as for the tilde, I have no idea whether the package needs recompilation
<Pikkachu> besides, it's available only for oneiric already
<Pikkachu> as for getting the patch applied upstream, you'd be surprised how difficult it is to communicate with pidgin devs
<dobey> it won't supersede your version
<dobey> that's the point :)
<Pikkachu> why not?
<dobey> [dobey@lunatari:~]: dpkg --compare-versions 1:2.10.0-0ubuntu3 gt 1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2-P20120315
<dobey> [dobey@lunatari:~]: echo $?
<dobey> 1
<Pikkachu> false?
<dobey> yes
<Pikkachu> how so, I can't understand why
<dobey> because using the - where you did changed the semantics of the versioning
<Pikkachu> it's like a fork?
<dobey> well you made a fork regarldess of the version
<Pikkachu> ok I just want to understand it
<Pikkachu> the dash adds a semantic of a fork (just like if you changed package name), that's what I mean
<dobey> no. it changes the semantics of how the version comparison in dpkg works, because the "upstream version" is different in the two versions
<dobey> the upstream version is not "2.10.0" in both cases
<dobey> so "2.10.0-0ubuntu2" is greater than "2.10.0"
<dobey> i really need to go get lunch right now though. later
<Pikkachu> ok thanks anyway
<Pikkachu> anyway, it seems reasonable to not be superseded as well, because I don't really want to update the package
<Pikkachu> hmm but I need to get noticed of 0ubuntu3...
 * Pikkachu confused
<kirkland> weird things are happening in LP right now
<kirkland> had a bug that just "disappeared" for a while
<kirkland> been working on it all day
<kirkland> went about 2 minutes with Launchpad giving it equivalent of a 404 not found
<kirkland> just came back
<kirkland> now, trying to change the assignee, that's failing
<kirkland> Sorry, something went wrong with your search. (Error ID: OOPS-3611440967e645c2a3d8c68345be9b24)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=3611440967e645c2a3d8c68345be9b24
<kirkland> trying to change the milestone says:
<kirkland> The following errors were encountered:
<kirkland> Object: , name: u'959650'
<jonrafkind> I want to set up an automated job to send nightly builds to launchpad but gnupg is asking for my password, is there a way to use debuild without gnupg prompting for a password?
<dobey> jonrafkind: why not use daily build recipes on launchpad itself
<jonrafkind> because i have no idea what that is
<dobey> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<EvilResistance> that's dependent, of course, on you having all the code and stuff on a Bazaar branch on LP
<dobey> we use launchpad recipes extensively for nightlies builds in ubuntuone
<jonrafkind> ah thats most likely why i dont use it and never will
<dobey> eh, you can create an import of a different upstream on launchpad, just for building recipes
<jonrafkind> sounds like a blast
<dobey> if the thing is already pacakged in ubuntu, there probably is an import of upstream already set up even
<dobey> you'd just need a branch that contians the debian/ directory
<dobey> which you nest with the recipe
<jonrafkind> anyway i just made a new gpg key without a password, supposedly that iwll work
#launchpad 2012-03-21
<ricotz> hello, is it possible that someone restarts https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ppa/+build/3302242 ?
<wgrant> ricotz: It's not possible to retry a cancelled build.
<ricotz> wgrant, ok, thanks
<ricotz> wgrant, btw can you give me a list of ppa builders which have 24gb+ space?
<ricotz> amd64 builders
<dpm> hey all, could someone help me setting up translations exports for a project? I'm simply trying to set the field at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-online-tour/extended-tour/+link-translations-branch to the branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~ya-bo-ng/ubuntu-online-tour/extended-tour and it's simply not taking it
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> dpm: are you getting an oops
<dpm> czajkowski, I did get a timeout at some point, but I think I've figured out it's because I don't have permissions
<czajkowski> dpm: should it be a bzr url also ?
<dpm> oddly enough, I can set the imports settings, but not the export settings
<czajkowski> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-online-tour/extended-tour ?
<dpm> I think it rather expects something like '~ya-bo-ng/ubuntu-online-tour/extended-tour'
<dpm> but it only lets me enter '~dpm/ubuntu-online-tour/extended-tour'
<dpm> so I guess it only shows me my own branches because I don't have permissions on the other branch
<pmatulis> i've had 2 people tell me that merge proposal requests are not working properly (neverending spinning dial).  known issue?
<czajkowski> pmatulis: let me gind out
<czajkowski> pmatulis: do you have any examples?
<pmatulis> czajkowski: i will forward you 2 emails i received
<czajkowski> pmatulis: ok thanks
<wgrant> pmatulis: Which browsers? Is this just happening today?
<pmatulis> wgrant: i got 2 complaints yesterday.  one person tried multiple browsers
<wgrant> pmatulis: Which people, which branches?
<czajkowski> pmatulis: well?
<pmatulis> czajkowski: i sent you an electronic mail message
<czajkowski> pmatulis: ok will pastebin it to wgrant
<pmatulis> czajkowski: t/y
<czajkowski> np
<wgrant> pmatulis: In the ubuntu-core-doc case the user needs to manually specify a target branch, since that package isn't in Ubuntu yet.
<wgrant> pmatulis: The spinner stays forever due to a Launchpad bug, but it can be worked around by manually selecting a target.
<pmatulis> wgrant: what package?
<wgrant> pmatulis: ubuntu-core-doc
<wgrant> It's not in Ubuntu yet, so there's no default branch.
<wgrant> So the merge proposal target must be specified explicitly.
<wgrant> Bug #961126
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 961126 in Launchpad itself "+register-merge JS doesn't handle form validation errors" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961126
<pmatulis> wgrant: well, he said it didn't work from the interface.  there, is there any other way other clicking 'Propose for merging' ?
<pmatulis> wgrant: k, i see in this specific case there is a form to fill
<pmatulis> btw, if someone has already proposed a merge but it results in 'needs fixing', after editing does he simply 'Request another review' or 'Resubmit proposal'?
<wgrant> pmatulis: Generally don't do either.
<wgrant> People tend to comment on the MP or poke on IRC and wait for the reviewer to change their vote.
<pmatulis> wgrant: hmm, ok.  but to me, re-request is reasonable.  why is it there?
<wgrant> pmatulis: "Request another review" is for asking for an additional review from someone else.
<pmatulis> wgrant: ah
<wgrant> "Resubmit proposal"... I don't think anybody is really sure why it's there. It's most often used if the MP was mistargeted, or occasionally if it's changed so radically that it should basically be reviewed from scratch.
<joohoo340> Can someone help me with a problem I have, I am trying to find an easy way to send a link to another person who can
<joohoo340> 't  install any software, so they can download the source for a generic project hosted on launch pad
<joohoo340> a project that I am not hosting
<tsimpson> if it's using the Launchpad code hosting, then they just need bzr and can run "bzr branch lp:<project>" (replacing <project>)
<joohoo340> Is there another way in which the user doesn't have to install anything?
<tsimpson> if the project chooses to publish a download file, that's one way
<tsimpson> but they'd still need some way to build the project
<tsimpson> or you could download the bzr branch, tar it up, and put it somewhere they can access
<joohoo340> right now its not really for building the project just a little way to show that this is where I got my packages from
<joohoo340> and here is the source
<joohoo340> im thinking thats what i am going ot have to do now
<joohoo340> get the source myself then tar it up that is
<thelinuxer> czajkowski: here I am :)
<czajkowski> thelinuxer: so to answer your question no  ther isn't
<czajkowski> and if its been deleted there really isnt anything to look into now is there
<thelinuxer> czajkowski: ok thanks
<thelinuxer> but it would gr8 to have such information for accountability purposes
<czajkowski> thelinuxer: locoteams usually are only trying to help their members tbh
<joohoo340> tsimpson: thanks I thought I would have to do it but i had to see if there was a faster option.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<thelinuxer> czajkowski: yes of course, and that's what is expected. It's when something wrong happens you want to know who did it. Anyways thanks a lot for your help
<tsimpson> maybe it would be useful for LP to have a "download as .tar.gz" option on bazaar. or maybe code.
<tedious> Hi, searched online a bit, but couldn't find an answer. - Am I able to see messages I sent to people through launchpad? (the +contactuser thing)
<czajkowski> tedious: no afraid not
<czajkowski> there is a bug on that though
<tedious> Ah, thank you for the prompt reply.
<dpb_> Hi there -- I created a small branch and do not have the "add source recipe" link on the branch page.  Is there something I need to do to enable it?
<jonrafkind> it seems that old binary packages have a state of 'superseded' in the status column. can I delete packages programmatically and/or have them automatically deleted when they are in the superseded state?
<maxb> jonrafkind: Why, just to economize on space?
<jonrafkind> yes
<maxb> dpb_: Is it a /+junk/ branch?
<jonrafkind> it looks from some bug report I read that superseded packages are in fact deleted, they just show up in the history of the ppa
<maxb> Well, not quite
<maxb> "Deleted" == a human decided this needed to not be here
<maxb> "Superseded" == a newer version caused this to no longer matter as a side-effect
<jonrafkind> i just mean the binary packages cease to exist so they don't take up space
<maxb> Superseded packages get removed from disk eventually, but not as quickly as actually Deleted ones
<jonrafkind> what is it based on?
<maxb> I think there are rules based on how many superseded packages for a source, and how long ago they were superseded
<jonrafkind> i upload nightly packages and each set of packages takes up 400m, so ill run out of space in about 4 or 5 days
<jonrafkind> do you think launchpad might remove superseded packages if it needs more space?
<maxb> So based on https://code.launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive/daily/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=precise it seems to be keeping superseded packages for a day or two
<maxb> I don't think it is smart enough to aggressively remove superseded packages for space
<maxb> The simplest option is probably to just request more space
<jonrafkind> ok if they are kept for a day or two I am probably in the clear
<jonrafkind> ok, how do I request more space, through a bug report?
<maxb> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<jonrafkind> is getting more space mostly a trivial thing?
<dpb_> maxb: sorry, missed that.  No, it's on a private project though.
<maxb> hmm
<dpb_> other branches on the project do have the "add source recipe" link.  But I just created this branch, so I was wondering if I did something wrong in the process
<maxb> What happens if you go to your branch page in a browser, then append /+new-recipe to the URL?
<dpb_> trying
<dpb_> maxb: I get the expected page, let me try to create it
<dpb_> maxb: ok, so, um, you can't create recipes on private branches.  duh.  not sure why I didn't remember that.
<maxb> huh
<maxb> I wonder why
<dpb_> maxb: that I don't know.  way it's always been (really wish that we could). :)
<maxb> Oh, probably the builder machines don't have privileged access to read the private branches
<dobey> maxb: the builder can't pull them
 * dobey has been down this road plenty :)
 * maxb retreats to the nice fluffy world of open source where everything is publically readable :-)
<dobey> haha, nice joke :)
<dpb_> thx maxb. :)
<lifeless> kirkland: are you using firefox or chromium ?
<kirkland> lifeless: chromium, where I'm getting the No Such Resource problem
<lifeless> use firefox
<lifeless> its not broken
<kirkland> lifeless: but I have firefox open here too
<lifeless> kirkland: did that work ?
<kirkland> lifeless: ack
<lifeless> kirkland: cool
<lifeless> kirkland: it is technically a chromium bug, though we can safely avoid tickling it
<kirkland> lifeless: cool -- is there a bug in Launchpad linking the two?  chromium/lp/soyuz?
<poolie> o/ kirkland
<kirkland> poolie: hiya!
<lifeless> kirkland: https://launchpad.net/bugs/677270
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 677270 in Launchpad itself "restricted librarian urls give a 404 if normalised (e.g. by apache, chromium, often shows up on private PPA build logs)" [High,Triaged]
<kirkland> lifeless: thanks, subscribed
<kirkland> lifeless: should that bug have a chromium task?
<lifeless> kirkland: not really
<lifeless> kirkland: there is, I think, a link to the chromium issue in the bug already
<lifeless> kirkland: tasks make sense for different workitems related to one defect; there are two defects here
<kirkland> lifeless: alrighty
<lifeless> a) that we generate non-normal urls
<lifeless> b) and that chromium normalises urls when it really shouldn't
<lifeless> thus there should be two bugs
<kirkland> lifeless: alrighty, thanks
<kirkland> lifeless: I'll use firefox for this, then
<kirkland> poolie: fyi, poked my buddy over at Google, your Sydney Opera House maps issue has been reported "upstream" :-)
<poolie> yes, i reported it too
<poolie> i'm not offended, just amused
#launchpad 2012-03-22
<rsalveti> is there a way to list the packages at a ppa that are superseded by a newer ones at ubuntu?
<rsalveti> like https://launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/+archive/overlay/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=oneiric
<rsalveti> the package lightdm
<rsalveti> there's a (Newer version available) at it's name
<rsalveti> looking to automate that with launchpadlib
<rsalveti> but the package status at the ppa is still Published, what makes sense, but didn't see an easy way to match with the package version available at ubuntu
<rsalveti> just wonder how that is done at the launchpad ppa interface
<lifeless> rsalveti: apt/dpkg version comparison is what you need
<lifeless> there isn't a magic search no
<lifeless> (at least, I don't think there is)
<rsalveti> lifeless: guess I could iterate over the source package names and compare with the latest from same series at ubuntu
<rsalveti> it's not optimal, but works
<lifeless> derived distributions can do it very nicely, but that is separate to ppas
<rsalveti> yeah
<feasty> Is anyone able to moderate bug report? There's a couple of idiots messing one up: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/925895
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 925895 in light-themes (Ubuntu Precise) "Ambiance sub-menus light like Radiance after latest light-themes update." [High,Invalid]
<czajkowski> feasty: what do you mean?
<feasty> Look at the last comments. Theyre just swearing, arguing and not concentrating on the actual bug. Theyre setting it to invalid then to incomplete, then invalid because theyre ididots
<feasty> Their comments arent related and this bug is being dismissed when it's a legit bug!
<feasty> Or at least appears to be...
<czajkowski> I'll poke someone on unity
<feasty> Cheers
<czajkowski> feasty: there is no spam on the bug, there is a discussion happening, you can change your bug mail on the bug so you don't see the notifications
<feasty> I'm not worried about the mail but people were messing with it's status. The discussion was declining into something irrelevant, that is all. I just didn’t want the report to become disregarded because of it :o).
<adeuring> abentley: yes.
<adeuring> where is the problem?
<adeuring> abentley: look at lib/lp/registry/tests/test_process_job_sources_cronjob.py , or the diff for that file. The tests are about the log messages
<abentley> adeuring: The problem is that job_str is used elsewhere, and that makes you reluctant to define a proper default repr.
<abentley> So I recommend using %r in the "Running" message, using class name in job_str, and defining a proper default repr.
<adeuring> abentley: I don't mind to change __repr__ in lazr.jobrunner -- i did not dio it yet out of lazyness because it requires additional changes to the tests in lazr.jobrunner. but it not a rela problem for me to makle them
<adeuring> abentley: no, we should not use the class name. Look at lib/lp/registry/tests/test_process_job_sources_cronjob.py
<adeuring> abentley:  lines 10 and 19 in the diff
<adeuring> abentley: 'about ~murdock in ~a-team; status=Waiting>')
<adeuring> abentley: that's why I want to use __repr__ in job_str
<sinzui> adeuring, I think persontransferjob and productjob also use classname in __repr__
<adeuring> sinzui: right, I think that's fine
<abentley> adeuring: lines 10 and 19 are "Running" lines.  I suggested changing Running messages to use %r, as they have previously.  Then changes to job_str would not affect them.
<adeuring> abentley: ok, the we can simply delet job_str, I think
<adeuring> abentley: ah, no, it's still used in one place
<adeuring> but we could use '%r' % job there too
<abentley> adeuring: I'm a bit confused about what you've done here.  Have you consolidated two messages into one?
<adeuring> abentley: which two messages?
<abentley> adeuring: runJob emits "Running %s in status %s" and runJobHandleError emits "Running %r"
<adeuring> abentley: right. I did not see the point to have the separate message from runJobHandleError() in the old implementation. The next one from runJob() will follow immediately
<adeuring> abentley: but can we first finish the discussion about job_str, __repr__, and related log messages?
<abentley> adeuring: Sure.
<abentley> So, now that I understand the runJobHandleError message is gone, ISTM that the runJob message must contain the job id.
<abentley> And it also makes sense to use the repr in that message.
<adeuring> abentley: personally, I don't have any real pinion if we should use job_str or __repr__ directly to log things, but job_str has the advatage to add the job ID
<adeuring> abentley: right, that's the poit
<abentley> adeuring: Sure, we can kill two birds with one stone by using the repr in job_str.
<abentley> adeuring: If you want to use a weird repr in order to land your code, that's okay with me, as long as we fix it later.
<adeuring> abentley: as I said, I don't mind to change the __repr__ of class Job in lazr.jobrunner to show just <Job> instead
<abentley> adeuring: Okay, great.
<abentley> adeuring: let's do that, then.
<adeuring> ok
<abentley> adeuring: I don't want to land ~adeuring/launchpad/lp-lazr.jobrunner until we're sure runJobHandleError has not regressed in handling database errors.  I think we need a test for that.
<adeuring> abentley: right. But taht we be a bit difficult to test in lazr.jobrunner itself.
<adeuring> (without pulling in STorm)
<abentley> adeuring: testing it in Launchpad would be fine.
<adeuring> abentley: but... the issues with runKobHandleError are already in lazr.jobrunner/trunk, I think, and my most recent branch does not affect the known problem
<abentley> adeuring: Your branch makes Launchpad start using lazr.jobrunner, so they introduce a regression into Launchpad.
<adeuring> abentley: ak, right I swapped the two braches (LP main and the lazr one) mentally
<ujjain> Does Launchpad really have to approve my pot files?
<czajkowski> ujjain: yes in some cases
<czajkowski> but it's done very regularly
<ujjain> Launchpad still puzzles me.
<ujjain> It seems imported, thanks.
<ujjain> Can I keep reuploading pot files without losing translations from previous pot files?
<ujjain> How can I delete a translation import?
<ujjain> it keeps saying Translated so far: 0%
<ujjain> 90 untranslated.
<rick_h> jono: ping, did you ever figure out what was up with your download cache from using the api the other day? Wonder if this is the issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lazr.restfulclient/+bug/459418
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 459418 in lazr.restfulclient "Cache is not safe for concurrent use (by processes or threads)" [High,In progress]
<jono> rick_h, I didn't, but my script runner got stuck in an infinate loop which may have caused the isssue
<rick_h> ah, ok then
<pfarrell> on https://code.launchpad.net/~libadjoint/+recipe/dolfin-adjoint-daily: is it possible to delete the ones going to "AMCG packaging"? I started them by accident.
#launchpad 2012-03-23
<ujjain> Can I just replace templates for translations without losing actual translations?
<OlivierN> hey, it seems that a qemu build on marid never completes
<OlivierN> https://launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/release/+build/3309649
<OlivierN> hmmm, I have received a "fail to build" email (http://pastebin.com/y95ecgka) but the build log is not accessible from there
<OlivierN> and from the former link, the build log shows ARM assembly code ;-)
<wgrant> OlivierN: Try using Firefox instead of Chromium.
<wgrant> Chromium mangles URLs containing tildes.
<OlivierN> oh
<OlivierN> hmmm, after canceling this never-ending build, the gst-plugins-base0.10 - 0.10.35-1+ti1.5.4.1+1 package is both marked as "Published" and "Build canceled". And I can't restart it
<OlivierN> (from this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/release/+packages)
<OlivierN> (btw, it is not published, apt-get can't fetch it)
<czajkowski> wgrant: ^^
<wgrant> OlivierN: The Published bit refers to the source package.
<wgrant> OlivierN: It's not possible to retry a cancelled build.
<OlivierN> I was told that there are problems with GStreamer packages since the move to qemu
<wgrant> You'll need to talk to IS about that.
<wgrant> This qemu stuff is all theirs.
<OlivierN> well, I don't know the IS team, I'm working for TI ;-)
<wgrant> Ah.
 * wgrant blames Spads
<OlivierN> at this point, I could increment the package version and re-push, but it will likely fail similarly (with ARM assembly code in the build log)
<Spads> ಠ_ಠ
<OlivierN> Note that previous version of this package were built successfully in Launchpad, when it was running on real HW
<wgrant> Spads: yw
<czajkowski> :)
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> I have a question about the launchpad bazaar plugin, am I in the right place ? the question is how to use the lp-find-proposal, I can understand how this command work
<YoBoY> I can't
<jelmer> hi YoBoY
<jelmer> YoBoY: yeah, this would be an appropriate place
<YoBoY> great :)
<jelmer> YoBoY: what would you like to know?
<YoBoY> the problem is when I use bzr lp-find-proposal it throw me an error bzr: ERROR: No launchpad branch could be found for branch "file:///home/yoboy/public_html/documentation/ubuntu-fr-doc/". It seems my branch is not pointing to the right place, but I don't know how to do that
<jelmer> YoBoY: it looks at the push location, etc to find the related launchpad branch IIRC
<YoBoY> push_location = bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/ubuntu-fr-doc/
<YoBoY> seems correct
<jelmer> YoBoY: do you mean that it works, or that you think it should work but it doesn't?
<YoBoY> it don't work, same error, I don't understand how i have to configure my branch to make it work
<jelmer> YoBoY: can you try setting the lp: URL as the push location?
<YoBoY> jelmer: "push_location = lp:ubuntu-fr-doc" ?
<jelmer> yep
<YoBoY> hum... new error : "bzr: ERROR: No review found."
<YoBoY> but I have one merge proposal
<jelmer> YoBoY: for the revision that you're specifying?
<YoBoY> I haven't specified revision, it's not using the last one ?
<jelmer> YoBoY: yes, it will default to the last revno of your local branch
<YoBoY> what's the purpose of this command ? it's not to show merge proposals to help merge them without opening launchpad ?
<jelmer> YoBoY: what does 'bzr revision-info' show?
<jelmer> YoBoY: see its help - it finds the merge proposal that merged a particular revision in your branch
<YoBoY> 111 yoboy.leguesh@gmail.com-20120318095601-y8vwm0q2dws1lqje
<YoBoY> ok, really not what i expected :]
<jelmer> YoBoY: I don't see a merge proposal relevant for r111
<jelmer> YoBoY: so that error seems correct
<dobey> jelmer: well i suppose it shouldn't be an error in that case, so much as a statement of fact :)
<YoBoY> ok, sorry for my misunderstanding :)
<dobey> error implies something is wrong
<czajkowski> dobey: you know having no error is more annoying and wondering if you're going bonkers :)
<YoBoY> the push_location not working out of the box is a bug, no ?
<dobey> czajkowski: but only when there actually is an error :)
<czajkowski> dobey: we have different ideas on errors
<dobey> czajkowski: well "No merge proposal exists for this commit." is not an error in lp-find-proposal. the current message is misleading in that it implies something went wrong. and the error message is a bit too brief :)
<dobey> czajkowski: it's a little different from "why do i have 2 copies of all my songs?!"
<czajkowski> :)
<DNX> hello czajkowski, may I ask you about DNX lp account again?
<YoBoY> thanks everyone, bye :)
<czajkowski> DNX: please file a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+addquestion
<DNX> ook czajkowski, thank you
<lazka>  What should I do regarding daily build in a PPA with source format 3.0? I used to append ~revision to the version, but now the orig.tar.gz doesn't contain that and lauchpad rejects the upload because a orig.tar.gz with that name is already there
<lazka> Do I need to add the revision to the main version, giving me a new orig for each upload?
<GridCube> hello, how in earth you report a bug without using ubuntu-bug? there is no one single link to it on the frontpage or the help page :/
<czajkowski> GridCube: if it's against Ubuntu, that's the correct way to report a bug.
<czajkowski> GridCube: what is the bug against ?
<GridCube> czajkowski: its not if you can not send the report from an ubuntued machine, or another machine that is not even runing the same ubuntu. or if its another computer that has not the bug, or if you are doing beta2 tests and have to report a problem beause you lost network conection with it or a thousand etceteras
<GridCube> nevermind i found the form on the wiki, really hided so it would be evenmore difficult to people to report bugs, way to go guys!!
<lazka> seems I need to do version+rev
<DNX> czajkowski, done here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/191526
<DNX> thank you for your time! Have a nice weekend!
<haseeb> hi
<haseeb> i am getting this error "Permission denied (publickey).
<haseeb> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persis
<dobey> haseeb: did you only recently add your ssh public key to your launchpad profile?
<haseeb> dobey,  yes
<dobey> haseeb: wait a bit then. sometimes it can take several minutes for things to update. i think a cron job runs every 15 or 30 min or something, to update ssh keys for accounts
<haseeb> ok
<haseeb> thanks
<dobey> sure
<yofel> hi, can someone please abort all builds on https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/soprano ? They're stuck
<Ramiel> how long does it take to dput reflect in LP?
<dobey> Ramiel: dput to where?
<Ramiel> to LP, but it's showing now
<Ramiel> thanks anyway
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> I am using launchpad's API for my new application
<alo21> but I have a problem with Karma
<alo21> can someone help me?
<alo21> abentley: can you help me?
<abentley> alo21: Sorry, I don't know much about karma, and I'm done for the week.
<alo21> abentley: do you know someone who could help me?
<abentley> alo21: sinzui might know, but it's past his end-of-week too.
<alo21> abentley: ok thank you very much
<sinzui> alo21, We don't really support much karma over the API. We do not like it and are looking to remove it or at least its sense of being a score
<alo21> sinzui: is "me.karma" the only API?
<alo21> for karma
#launchpad 2012-03-24
<ujjain> Are here people that frequently upload language templates?
<ujjain> translatoin templates
<dobey> depending on how you define frequent and upload, i suppose so
<ujjain> dobey, but will I lose old translations if I replace a template?
<ujjain> I also wonder if I can list more than 10 translations per page.
<dobey> if you changed the message ids then you already lost the translation, yes
<dobey> if you only added new strings, and didn't change existing ones, then existing translations shouldn't break
<ujjain> dobey, thanks :) the message id's are the original translations
<ujjain> I will make a backup first of all files
<ujjain> thanks your information was very valuable.
<faryshta> Hi. A friend of mine wants to practice his c++ skills. Do you guys know any c++ project that he can work with?
#launchpad 2012-03-25
<cody-somerville> Where does Launchpad cache credentials?
<lifeless> ssl only cookies
<eLBati> ciao
<eLBati> can't understand how to remove the 'development focus' from a branch
<wgrant> eLBati: Which project, and why do you want to do it?
<eLBati> wgrant, https://code.launchpad.net/domsense-agilebg-addons because we actually work on both lp:domsense-agilebg-addons  and lp:domsense-agilebg-addons/6.1
<eLBati> so i dont want people think they have to propose merges on lp:domsense-agilebg-addons only
<wgrant> eLBati: You can select the development focus series at https://launchpad.net/domsense-agilebg-addons/+edit. But you have to have exactly one series selected.
<wgrant> You could possibly create a new series without a branch for that, but it seems odd that the two versions are treated exactly equally...
<wgrant> That's not a situation I've ever seen before.
<eLBati> wgrant, better if i set 6.1 for focus anyway
<eLBati> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> eLBati: Right, that would be the normal situation.
<eLBati> wgrant, under 'Development focus:' i can see 'domsense-agilebg-addons trunk' too
<hakermania> Hello! How can I delete *all* files from a PPA? (including orig.tar.gz)? I requested deletion (is this deletion done instantly?) and then tried to upload with different orig.tar.gz file and it was reject it because it there was another orig.tar.gz file with different contents
<eLBati> but i dont have such a branch
<wgrant> eLBati: You can have a series without a branch.
<wgrant> eg. this is often used for planning future releases that aren't under development yet.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/domsense-agilebg-addons/+series
<eLBati> uh series right
<wgrant> hakermania: You need to change the version of the orig.tar.gz.
<wgrant> hakermania: You can never upload the same version with different contents; that doesn't make sense.
<eLBati> wgrant, thanks again
<hakermania> wgrant, well, what if you made a mistake in a stable version and you want to correct it, but the correction is so trivial that doesn't deserve a new version?
<wgrant> hakermania: That's a *really* bad idea. How will people know if they have the buggy version?
<wgrant> Once you release a tarball, it is extremely confusing and bad practice to release a different tarball as the same version.
<wgrant> This does mean you often get 1.0.1 releases quickly, but that's a small price to pay for not confusing everyone.
<hakermania> wgrant, you are right here. So should I download the already existing tarball, patch it with the change and reupload?
<wgrant> hakermania: Are you the upstream developer?
<hakermania> wgrant, yeah, and I never understood why or how upstream developers get rid of packaging
<hakermania> (i hate it)
<wgrant> hakermania: Normally the packaging isn't included in the upstream tarball.
<hakermania> wgrant, see? all is so confusing and stuff
<wgrant> Heh.
<hakermania> wgrant, the upstream tarball should contain the source only?
<wgrant> hakermania: If it's just a fix to the packaging, just reuse the existing orig.tar.gz but patch the tree before you build the source package. The diff will be included in the .diff.gz or the .debian.tar.gz.
<wgrant> If it's not just a packaging change, you probably want to release a new orig.tar.gz with the fix, so all users can get it.
<wgrant> hakermania: Generally, yes. That way you (and distribution maintainers) can make changes to the packaging without having to mess around with making new upstream releases.
<hakermania> wgrant, I will release a new orig.tar.gz file probably... Let me ask you something, how an upstream developer, not related to packaging can have somebody do the packaging for him o.O ?
<wgrant> hakermania: Eventually you get enough interested users that they just do it :)
<hakermania> wgrant, so, I just release new versions, point to the source and somebody randomly pick up the source, build it and get the application into the repos?
<wgrant> hakermania: You have to hope that you have sufficiently interested users, but that's how it tends to go, yes.
<hakermania> wgrant, aren't developers interested in seeing their app in the repos themselves? So, every application with users less than Firefox is being built by upstream?
<wgrant> hakermania: Sure, developers are often interested, but someone has to do the work. If they won't, it usually requires a user to step up and do it.
<hakermania> wgrant, may I do a packaging question? Always when you fix something small (in code) and you change the orig.tar.gz's version you have to point it in debian/changelog or there go only packaging related bugs.?
<wgrant> hakermania: The upstream part of the version at the top of debian/changelog has to match the orig.tar.gz version.
<wgrant> hakermania: So when you change the orig.tar.gz you have no choice but to change the changelog as well.
<hakermania> wgrant, I see, thanks a lot, you are very helpful :)
<wgrant> np
<benonsoftware> Hi, for some reason LP cannot detect my GPG key fingerprint
<hakermania> benonsoftware, have you imported it? Or did you initially created it on the machine you are in now?
<benonsoftware> I made it on the machine I'm on now
<hakermania> benonsoftware, did you configure it through LP?
<benonsoftware> What do you mean?
<benonsoftware> I get:
<benonsoftware> Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key
<benonsoftware>     Did you enter your complete fingerprint correctly?
<wgrant> benonsoftware: What's the key ID?
<benonsoftware>  EB42CC4C
<wgrant> benonsoftware: That's on keyserver.ubuntu.com, but it hasn't yet synced to our internal keyserver. How long ago did you upload it to keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<wgrant> It can sometimes take a few hours to sync across, depending on load.
<benonsoftware> oh, okies
<hakermania> wgrant, also, another confusing thing, when am I supposed to change the 0ubuntu -> 1 <- version and when the e.g. 3.01, 3.02?
<wgrant> hakermania: If the package isn't in Ubuntu, it's probably best to use something like -0ppaX, or -0{YOURUSERNAME}X
<wgrant> hakermania: X increments on each packaging change, and is reset to 1 on each new upstream version.
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#Versioning
<wgrant> Also http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version for the policy for official Ubuntu packages.
<vprints_laptop> hi
<vprints_laptop> any problems eith launchpad translation system right now?
<vprints_laptop> status page does not mention anything, but i get some wierd behavior
<vprints_laptop> for example:
<vprints_laptop> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/gwenview/+pots/desktop-gwenview/et/+translate
<vprints_laptop> says it is 0% translated, but it actually is 100 %
<vprints_laptop> on some other package it also shows wrong numbers
<erguerghii> Hello
<jelmer> hi erguerghii
<erguerghii> I would like to report a bug (10.10 to 12.04 Beta 1)
<jelmer> erguerghii: sorry, I think I misunderstood.. I thought you were running into an issue that prevented you from using launchpad
<jelmer> erguerghii: to file a bug, you do indeed need a launchpad account
<erguerghii> :/
<erguerghii> ok
<erguerghii> I will try it
<erguerghii> bye
<haseeb> hi
<haseeb> i am getting error "Permission denied (publickey).
<haseeb> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist."
<nigelb> haseeb: do you have the private key of the public key upliaded to launchpad?
<haseeb> nigelb,  yes i uploaded it
<nigelb> haseeb: where is the private key on your machine?
<haseeb> nigelb, yes
<haseeb> nigelb,  i have run this cmd "ssh -v bazaar.launchpad.net
<haseeb> "
<haseeb> and it says "No such Launchpad account: haseeb
<haseeb> "
<czajkowski> haseeb: what is your email address?
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/~haseeb  as that doesnt exist
<haseeb> czajkowski,  abdulraufhaseeb@gmail.com
<czajkowski> haseeb: I dont see any account there on lp with that address
<czajkowski> have you started at the beginging and created a lp ac
<haseeb> https://launchpad.net/~abdulraufhaseeb
<czajkowski> k
<haseeb> czajkowski,  how to know my user name?
<czajkowski> haseeb: you can change the display name but at present it is abdulraufhaseeb  and on irc it's haseeb
<czajkowski> you can change your details by clicking on the pencil and editing them
<czajkowski> <---offline now
<haseeb> ok
<dobey> czajkowski: for that use case btw, answer is probably "you need to run bzr launchpad-login and provide the correct launchpad username there, if it doesn't match your local username"
<czajkowski> dobey: cheers
<FrantiK> seriously ? ppas ? you couldn't keep the backport name ? !
<FrantiK> grmbl
 * FrantiK rants and depart
<dobey> uh, ok
 * EvilResistance is confused...
<EvilResistance> dobey:  any idea what that guy was on about>
<dobey> no
<EvilResistance> me neither... wonder wth was going on in his mind... :P
<dobey> i guess he confused the backports archive, and ppas
<EvilResistance> indeed
<EvilResistance> granted, I do my backporting within PPAs, but if it works, i usually request a backport accordingly...
<EvilResistance> *shrugs*
<EvilResistance> (it's how I got ZNC backported xD)
#launchpad 2013-03-18
<AtnNn> hello!
<AtnNn> our package builds everywhere except on maverick. it fails with a "chroot error" (Failed to fetch http://ftpmaster.internal/... 404 Not Found)
<AtnNn> I meant to say it fails only on maverick: https://launchpad.net/~rethinkdb/+archive/ppa/+build/4378218
<wgrant> AtnNn: Maverick has been unsupported for almost a year now. Builds for it will no longer succeed.
<AtnNn> oh, that explains it
<AtnNn> thanks
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> I uploaded texlive-base_2012.20120611-5~12.04 to my ppa ~40 minutes ago, but never got a confirmation or anything
<dholbach> how can I check what happened?
<Fudge> does your package.upload exist where you dput the package?
<dholbach> Fudge, hm? I'm not sure I understand - the .upload file is lying in the directory where I dput from
<wgrant> dholbach: Your changes file looks unsigned
<dholbach> wgrant, oops ... let me try again
<bac> gmb: your branch looks good.  let me know when you've landed it and i'll bounce the canonistack instance.
<bac> (it is supposed to auto-update but i'd rather do it manually to be sure)
<gmb> bac: Thanks. Merged and pushed; bounce whenever you're ready
<bac> boing
#launchpad 2013-03-19
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I find out the real upload history for a package in launchpad?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<wgrant> A package in Ubuntu?
<wgrant> What do you mean by "real upload history"?
<cristian_c> wgrant, the last upload for a package
<cristian_c> wgrant, an ubuntu package
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg
<wgrant> shows the latest version in each Ubuntu series
<cristian_c> wgrant, ok, thanks :)
<moo-_-> I am attempting my first Ubuntu package backport. Everything goes fine by backportpackage tool and in the end it says the package was uploaded to launchpad.net. however, the package never appears there.
<moo-_-> http://pastie.org/6626670
<moo-_-> and second question: do you need to sign your packages with a key known to Ubuntu Key Server (My PGP key is known)
<moo-_-> aha
<moo-_-> there was just a considerable delay
<moo-_-> thank you for support!
<moo-_-> :)
<romaia> hello, does anybody know what could be the problem with this import:
<romaia> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/134637721/romaia-stoq-master.log
<romaia> is it something on the launchpad side, or the github side?
<czajkowski> romaia: possibly github issue, not LP
<romaia> czajkowski, ok. Do you know if there is a limit of how many times I can try to import?
<dobey> romaia: is it a very large repository? error looks like the server is timing out because pulling it is taking too long
<romaia> dobey, I think a complete new clone is about 30M
<dobey> romaia: but how many revisions is it? i think the importer processes revisions while it's connected to the server and pulling them, rather than cloning to a local tree and then importing; which could cause timeouts to happen like that, on particularly large revisions or something.
<romaia> dobey, its almost 7K revisions
<dobey> romaia: I guess you just have to keep importing until it finishes. i think it will start at where it left off each time
<mfisch> is it safe to dupe a private bug to a public bug? alternatively is it safe to "also affects" a public bug to a private one?
<wgrant> mfisch: The former is fine, the second doesn't make sense: there's still a single bug, with a single privacy setting.
#launchpad 2013-03-20
<savvas> hello, I think there's a problem with java and package recipes: Error occurred during initialization of VM - Could not reserve enough space for object heap
<savvas> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/134674894/buildlog.txt.gz - https://code.launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive/lingua/+recipebuild/424305
<savvas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/693524 --found a bug report :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 693524 in launchpad-buildd "Daily builds of Java packages fail: "Could not reserve enough space for object heap"" [Critical,Triaged]
<savvas> cheers
<flacoste> czajkowski: hi!
<flacoste> not sure if you can help me, but I can't log in Launchpad anymore
<flacoste> i can login directly on login.launchpad.net and login.ubuntu.com (username/password are fine)
<flacoste> but when I login on Launchpad, I get: "User cancelled" message
<czajkowski> flacosye jusy on a train. will look at it in half hour
<czajkowski> did yiu have 2fa set up on it?
<czajkowski> flacoste
<czajkowski> with your canonical ac
<pindonga> hi, is there any api I can query on launchpad, that will return me the openid identifier for an account?
<maxb> I suppose technically one could claim that parsing the <link rel="openid2.local_id"> element from the HTML at https://launchpad.net/~userid is an API :-)
<czajkowski> flacoste: am back.
<vibhav> Even after importing my ssh key, I still get "Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()", is there anything I am missing?
<maxb> You haven't executed 'bzr lp-login your-id'
<maxb> Or possibly you have, but you're still using a http URI to access the branch
<vibhav> maxb: I used "bzr launchpad-login" I am sure, both are the same :)
<vibhav> maxb: I use bzr push :parent
<maxb> Inspect the memorized URIs with 'bzr info'
<vibhav> maxb: Yes, the push branch is http
<vibhav> How do I change that?
<maxb> bzr push --remember lp:.....
<vibhav> thanks!
<pindonga> maxb: thx? :)
<maxb> :-)
<flacoste> czajkowski: yes, i have 2fa auth set on it
<flacoste> czajkowski: but shouldn't it just prompt me for 2fa?
<flacoste> i could disable 2fa...
<czajkowski> nope so you cna either do one of two things
<czajkowski> one join the 2fa team beta testers on LP
<czajkowski> or ask on #canonical-isd to do some magic voodoo
<czajkowski> and then it works this happens the folks when they leave
<flacoste> czajkowski: i like 2fa, i'll join the 2fa beta testers team, what's the team name?
<flacoste> or url
<czajkowski> lemmie find it
<flacoste> https://launchpad.net/~sso-2f-testers
<flacoste> but there is a problem
<flacoste> "you must login to join or leave this team"
<flacoste> czajkowski: can you add me to it?
<czajkowski> am just trying to find it
<flacoste> czajkowski: found it^^^
<flacoste> or ask a fine webops to add me, if you don't have admin priv on the team :-)
<czajkowski> I dont have privs but anyone can join it
<flacoste> yes, it's a catch-22 problem
<flacoste> i need to login to join the team
<flacoste> and i can't login unless i am a member of the team
<czajkowski> ah two ticks
<czajkowski> where is gnuoy :)
<gnuoy> lurking :)
<flacoste> hi gnuoy!
<czajkowski> gnuoy: can you please add flacoste to the above team
<gnuoy> hi flacoste o/
<gnuoy> sure
<czajkowski> right time to switch jobs and do other job ping me if needed.
<gnuoy> flacoste, done
<flacoste> i'm in!
<flacoste> thanks a lot czajkowski and gnuoy!
<czajkowski> huzzah
<gnuoy> no problem
<pfarrell> hi! I have a question. I'd like to see the recipe that builds lp:dolfin into this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~fenics-packages/+archive/fenics
<pfarrell> but I've wandeed around the website and can't find it anywhere
<pfarrell> can anyone point me to it?
<pfarrell> I want to see where they keep their debian packaging files (it's not in the source tree)
<pfarrell> does anyone work on launchpad anymore?
<czajkowski> pfarrell: Not exactly, we are in maintenance mode, and we have two eningeers on there and I work on it now part time
<pfarrell> ah, ok
<pfarrell> do you know is there any way for me to find out where they store their debian/ directory?
<czajkowski> not off hand no
<czajkowski> if you'd like to file a question on LP
<czajkowski> I'll point it out to them later on
<czajkowski> they're in the AU timezone
<wiml> Is there a list somewhere of all the lp:foo style links you can put in bug/comment/etc text?
<gmb> bac: Hi. Can you bounce / update lp2kanban please? I don't think the new workitem ordering code has been deployed and I've got 127 diffs in my inbox from Blueprints...
<bac> gmb: sure
<bac> gmb: what revno we looking for?
<gmb> bac: 76
<bac> gmb: it looks to be dead.  won't let me ssh.  launching a fresh one.
<gmb> bac: Cool, ta.
<bac> gmb: running now
<gmb> bac: Thanks.
<bac> gmb: your board ran with no errors
<gmb> hurrah. Thanks bac
<TheDrums> I'd really like to bump either bug 617653 and/or bug 760201 as there's seemingly been no progress on them, and it'd be quite handy to have.
<ubot5> bug 617653 in bzr-builder "Please add a rm command" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617653
<ubot5> bug 760201 in Launchpad itself "Daily build can't overwrite upstream "debian" directory" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760201
<czajkowski> TheDrums: we're currently in maintenance mode and not doing any developement, we're working on bugs tagged critical at present
<TheDrums> Bah, bummer.  (I'd still like to bump them anyway. ;) )  Thanks for the reply.
<dobey> why not just merge a packaging branch in that doesn't have patches if you want to remove them?
<dobey> ie, make a branch that just includes the contents of debian/, but without the patches, and nest that, instead
<dobey> generally though, removing all the patches is probably undesirable
<dobey> alright. pushed/proposed a couple branches
<dobey> err, oops
<TheDrums> Well, it's the bug concept, not exact issue.
<dobey> anyway, i have to go now
#launchpad 2013-03-21
<brute-force> Hi people!
<brute-force> i've got an issu
<brute-force> can i attach a screenshot of my problem?
<fabio> hello, im trying to do a package in launchpad way
<fabio> using bazaar
<fabio> I have all the login requisites done
<dobey> fabio: you probably want #ubuntu-packaging perhaps
<fabio> hello, I uploaded a package, and it failed, now I want to upload again with my code fixed and my orig.tar.gz changed
<fabio> but the email says rejected because DSC changes
<fabio> how can I reupload my new orig.tar.gz?
<dobey> fabio: you can't upload different source packages with the same version number. you need to change the version number. and you probably shouldn't make changes directly in the .tar.gz, but make patches if necessary
<fabio> dobey, the package is geos-3.3.8 and cant bump to 3.3.9
<fabio> I have tried to bum to ppa2
<fabio> but the orig remains the same
<fabio> but changed
<fabio> maybe only way is to apply a patch?
<dobey> the orig must be exactly as the upstream tarball is. changing it is bad. if there's a change you need to make for some reason, then yes you need to make a patch
<fabio> what is the upsream tarball?
<fabio> Im realized I did a complety wrong orig.tar.gz file
<fabio> and I deleted the package
<fabio> dobey, do you know how long I have to waiT?
<dobey> geos-3.3.8.tar.gz would be the upstream tarball presumably
<dobey> i don't know
<fabio> my geos-3.3.8.tar.gz is wrong
<fabio> I only want to upload a new one
<fabio> with the same name
<fabio> I realize I cant
<dobey> well i have to go now
<fabio> then I have to wait until 3.3.9¿?
<fabio> ok thanks a lot dobey
<fabio> sorry for the beginner questions
<tgm4883> So i'm having issues with a daily build recipe. I don't know much about them, as someone else set this up for me but it's a pretty basic recipe. The issue is I'm getting upload errors because it thinks the source already exists (although it shouldn't)  https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+recipe/mythbuntu-daily
<tgm4883> thoughts?
<dobey> tgm4883: well it's already there, uploaded 15 hours ago
<tgm4883> dobey, I seem to always be getting that failure though
<dobey> well, until the mythservervices branch bumps the version, or has some change committed, the resulting version number won't change. so yes, you're going to continue getting that failure until such a thing happens
<tgm4883> dobey, hmm, that does seem to be there
<tgm4883> Is there a way to see if what recipes are feeding a PPA?
<tgm4883> dobey, oh crap. I see it now
<tgm4883> dobey, I've got 2 recipes building the same branch in the same PPA, but they are owned by two different users
<tgm4883> dobey, I'll fix that. Thanks for looking it over. It helps to get a second set of eyes on something, I thought it was just failing to upload and there was nothing there
<marcoceppi> I'm getting a weird error when using launchpadlib on Windows
<marcoceppi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635134/
<dobey> marcoceppi: open launchpad in ie?
<dobey> marcoceppi: the ssl cert stuff in windows is a pain
<marcoceppi> dobey: Okay, I was able to open it in IE
<dobey> marcoceppi: try the launchpadlib-using script again?
<dobey> should work now i think
<marcoceppi> Same error
<dobey> hrmm
<marcoceppi> I should mention this is a Windows Server 2012 VM with security that's way too overbearing
<dobey> dunno. but it sounds like the CA chain isn't in the system cert library. we've had similar problems with u1 before, and having the user open one.ubuntu.com inside IE would fix the issue (as it would result in the CA cert getting downloaded from MS, and installed). don't think anyone was using it in win server 2012 though
<dobey> so unfortunately i don't have any other suggestions. :-/
<marcoceppi> dobey: thanks for the help anyways, I'll do some more hamfisted things before dusting off an old laptop to test
<marcoceppi> Oddly enough, I think `bzr branch` works over ssl, which works on this box.
<marcoceppi> dobey: same thing on Windows 7 local install, even after the aforementioned work arounds. I'll dig around more
<dobey> marcoceppi: interesting.
<fabio__> hello, I deleted a version of a package in my ppa
<fabio__> but now, the whole package is gone
<fabio__> in the list
<fabio__> I mean, i have xchat-2.2 and xchat-2.3
<fabio__> and i removed xchat-2.3 only
<fabio__> and now, i have no xchat package
<fabio__> I have done all of this via web
<fabio__> anyone knows that?
<wgrant> fabio__: Which PPA?
<fabio__> one of my team
<fabio__> I uploaded a wrong orig.tar.gz
<fabio__> and I deleted in order to reupload
<fabio__> but only my wrong version
<wgrant> fabio__: You can't reupload a different orig.tar.gz with the same filename
<wgrant> Even if you've deleted the old one
<wgrant> you have to change the version
<fabio__> but it is xchat-2.3
<fabio__> i cant bump to xchat-2.4
<wgrant> You'll have to call it xchat 2.4+repack1 or something
<wgrant> Why has the orig.tar.gz changed? That's impossible.
<dobey> wgrant: because packaging is hard, and people don't know how to do it right, until they've been doing it for a long time? :)
<marcoceppi> dobey: would this be considered a bug for launchpadlib, something worth opening for tracking?
<dobey> marcoceppi: it's worth tracking. i don't know if it's a bug in launchpadlib itself, or python, or curl (whatever http thing is being used on windows)
<marcoceppi> It seems to be httplib/ssl that's actually "failing", but it only seems to be happening for launchpadlib
<marcoceppi> I'll open a bug for it then to track, maybe someone else will have insight on this
<fabio__> I got a the svn of the project and make the debian folder
<fabio__> but just after the checkout the project comes only with autogen
<fabio__> and i did the configure on a wrong machine
<dobey> marcoceppi: yeah. #launchpad-dev or #bzr might be a better place to ask as well, as there's probably more people with knowledge of it in one of those
<marcoceppi> dobey: thanks, I'll pop my head in there and ask as well
<fabio__> then i did tar -cjvf project-3.3.8.orig.tar.gz project-3.3.8
<fabio__> and debuild -S
<fabio__> and dput
<fabio__> but the tarball is wrong
<fabio__> now I am in trouble
<dobey> of course it's wrong
<fabio__> how can I do then?
<fabio__> how can i have to do sorry
<dobey> well, project is not xchat, and the version's totally different
<fabio__> is geos-3.3.8
<fabio__> I got geos-3.3.4 debian folder
<dobey> why don't you build from the upstream released tarball then?
<fabio__> because it doesnt exist
<fabio__> I want to package the svn project of geos
<fabio__> im doing wrong?
<wgrant> Huh, what happened to xchat?
<fabio__> sorry a lot i thought it could be more understandable
<fabio__> I did svn checkout svn://geos/tags/3.3.8
<wgrant> So, I need a specific link to the PPA, and references to the version that you deleted, and the version that you think was inappropriately deleted
<fabio__> http://ppa.launchpad.net/cartodb/gis/ubuntu/pool/main/g/geos/
<fabio__> there is a 3.3.8 package which is wrong
<fabio__> with a failed-build tarball
<fabio__> I deleted that via web, and I cant see any geos package, which it worries me, because I use 3.3.4 on production
<fabio__> but i never deleted that
<fabio__> only 3.3.8 version
<wgrant> If you upload a newer version, the old version will automatically be superseded
<wgrant> It'll only publish one version per Ubuntu series at a time
<wgrant> So if you have 3.3.4 in lucid, and upload 3.3.8 in lucid, 3.3.4 will be superseded and unpublished
<wgrant> If you then delete 3.3.8, no version will exist in lucid
<fabio__> ups
<fabio__> ok I will upload lucid7 version of 3.3.4
<fabio__> but the 3.3.8 tarball is wrong
<fabio__> then how can I put the right tarball
<fabio__> i have the right one because i made the ./configure file on lucid and tested
<fabio__> but i cant upload
<fabio__> I thought a fail build because the source code could happen
<fabio__> and then can reupload
<wgrant> An orig tarball is usually an orig tarball
<fabio__> but I dont know how to name 3.3.8-1 or something
<wgrant> So it is not allowed to change
<wgrant> You have to rename the tarball and change the version in the changelog to match
<fabio__> okok i learned today
<fabio__> ok I will try
<fabio__> you mean in debian/control
<fabio__> no?
<wgrant> debian/changelog
<wgrant> debian/control doesn't have version numbers
<wgrant> Except in dependencies
<fabio__> the last package I uploaded was geos (3.3.8-0cdb1~lucid2) lucid; urgency=low
<fabio__> and it ask me to geos-3.3.8.orig.tar.gz file
<wgrant> fabio__: If you're generating these tarballs yourself from svn, you'll probably want to name them something like 3.3.8+svn20130322
<fabio__> how can I do to debuld -S to ask me for another filename
<wgrant> 'cause at the moment they look like they're actual release tarballs
<wgrant> debuild calculates the filename from the version, and there's no way to override it
<fabio__> what I have to write instead geos (3.3.8-0cdb1~lucid2) lucid; urgency=low
<wgrant> If your tarball is named geos_3.3.8+whateveryouadded.orig.tar.gz, you version will need to be 3.3.8+whateveryouadded-0cdb1~lucid2
<fabio__> ok will try
<fabio__> thanks a lo wgrant
<wgrant> np
<fabio__> nooo oo
<fabio__> wgrant I did it
<fabio__> but i forget to take my gpg key jaajaja
<fabio__> and I am in another pc
<fabio__> the last question
<fabio__> geos_3.3.8+svn20130321.orig.tar.gz
<fabio__> will supersed tthe geos_3.3.8.orig.tar.gz?
<wgrant> fabio__: Yes, 3.3.8+svn20130321 is greater than 3.3.8
<fabio__> perfect, the only thing is the revision of the svn is the released 3.3.8
<fabio__> and now it appears as a random revision
<fabio__> but this is only aestetic
<wgrant> fabio__: Why don't you use the 3.3.8 release tarball?
<fabio__> where is it?
<fabio__> and now, i have to rename it
<fabio__> because i uploaded the wrong one
<fabio__> I got that
<fabio__> and Its got the configure!!!!
<fabio__> i am a silly fucking idiot
<wgrant> fabio__: http://download.osgeo.org/geos/geos-3.3.8.tar.bz2
<fabio__> I will upload this tarball wit your +svn appended
<wgrant> Nah, don't use +svn in this case
<wgrant> That's just even more confusing :)
<wgrant> +really1 or +repack1 or something
<fabio__> but i cant use only 3.3.8
<fabio__> because this is my problem
<wgrant> Right, so it can't be ideal, but it can at least be less confusing and wrong than +svn
<wgrant> :)
<fabio__> then how I name the version?
<wgrant> 3.3.8+repack1, or 3.3.8+really1
<wgrant> Is what I'd use
<fabio__> okok
<wgrant> It's up to you, but I wouldn't use +svn12391294151, because it's not an svn export
<wgrant> And it's best not to lie in versions more than you have to
<fabio__> okok
#launchpad 2013-03-22
<fabio> Hello, im learning launchpad workflows, and I want to package every night the geos project from their svn
<fabio> I have a bzr branch in my user/+junk/geos
<fabio> which contains debian folder with packaging info
<fabio> Im doing right?
<fabio> Im following the recipe tutorial as well
<fabio> but I dont know how to import the code from external svn wihout a project registered
<fabio> hello, i did this question https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/224934
<fabio> its about importing upstream repos
<fabio> in my personal ppa
<fabio> only for testing
<winael> Hi everyone
<winael> I'm looking for some help
<winael> about launchpad and how we can add the possibility to translate a project with it
<winael> is there someone who can help me ?
<winael> plz ?
#launchpad 2013-03-23
<MoonMaker> Hi, I've a question about armel support.  For me it is not possible to generate armel packages. In this case, it is possible to upload armel deb packages to my ppa?
<MoonMaker> It is for this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~oscam/+archive/ppa
<tgm4883> How often does code import happen when syncing from a git branch?
<tgm4883> I can't seem to find that info anywhere. I'm trying to see if it's feasible to move off of what I'm currently using for daily builds to a launchpad recipe. Since it doesn't look like recipes support git, I'll have to do a sync/import first
<ccxCZ> can I get loggerhead support here? what module contains the wsgi app so I can run it via uwsgi?
<Limit_> hi all, is the karma updation broken?
<Limit_> Despite my bug triaging and handling bzr branches, there has been no increase in my karma and it has been dropping only
<ccxCZ> hm, I think I made basic wsgi app out of it, now I have issues with simpletal. does anyone know the version required?
<ScottK> ccxCZ: You might have more luck on #bzr.
<ccxCZ> thanks, I mostly resolved it
<ccxCZ> lifeless, czajkowski: ping wrt. loggerhead
<exobuzz> known problems with launchpad ftp ? getting slow speeds or failures (550 Requested action not taken: internal server)
<exobuzz> (internal server error)
<exobuzz> getting only a few kB/second currently
<exobuzz> ppa.launchpad.net ftp that is
<lifeless> ccxCZ: ?
<ccxCZ> attempted to write a patch for https://bugs.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/334407
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 334407 in loggerhead "Ability to configure the URL suggested for branching" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ccxCZ> I guess -dev would be more appropriate? I have issue with not being able to reach the global config
<lifeless> ccxCZ: I'm not really involved with loggerhead at all these days.
<lifeless> ccxCZ: probably best to mail either launchpad-dev or bazaar-dev indeed.
<ccxCZ> I see, it's just that you were listed as contributor. anyone from current maintainers use irc?
<ccxCZ> I just need to find a way to access LoggerheadConfig from BranchWSGIApp, didn't find a reference passed to it
<lifeless> ccxCZ: I don't know who the current maintainers are
<ccxCZ> ok, thanks
<lifeless> wgrant/stevenk may
<philipn> I'm seeing a build failure on maverick but I'm not sure what's up. Anyone able to tell me what I'm doing wrong? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/135063928/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.localwiki_0.5.1-rc9.6-0ubuntu1~maverick_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz my builds pass on all other releases
<philipn> I guess I'm wondering what those "failed to fetch" bits are about
<dobey> philipn: you're building for a version of ubuntu that is no longer supported (it is End of Life). the archive doesn't exist any more
<dobey> philipn: solution is to not build for maverick :)
<philipn> dobey: ah, okay
<philipn> thanks!
#launchpad 2013-03-24
<Fudge> does launchpad have a meeting feature?
<saiarcot895> hi
#launchpad 2014-03-17
<juliank> Is there a way to query for bugs that have a specific tag *not* set?
<dobey> juliank: -tag (it's stated in the popup when you click the (?) next to the "Tags:" field in the advanced search page)
<juliank> dobey: Thanks
<w0rmie> you've hosted the fai-quickstart project for building clusters under ubuntu, so is there a link to get the administator guide to perform the install under 12.04 amd64?
<cjwatson> You should ask the maintainer of the project in question.  Launchpad is a hosting site, we don't know about all the projects hosted on it
<w0rmie> thank you so much cjwatson, you're so precise. :)
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ppa  Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<CarlFK>   Uploading gstreamer0.10-dvswitch_0.1.0-ubuntu1_amd64.deb: done.     Uploading gstreamer0.10-dvswitch_0.1.0-ubuntu1_amd64.changes: done. Successfully uploaded packages.
<CarlFK> but I don't see anything, and have not seen any emails
<CarlFK> about 20 min ago:  carl@twist:~/src/gstpd$ dput ppa:carlfk/ppa *.changes
<cjwatson> being fixed
<cjwatson> librarian ran out of space
<cjwatson> your upload will be reprocessed, so you don't need to do anything
<CarlFK> thanks
<cjwatson> hm, I think I missed some
<cjwatson> CarlFK: there, you have a proper failure now
<cjwatson> (you can't do binary uploads to LP)
<CarlFK> I was surprised that happened
<CarlFK> thanks.
#launchpad 2014-03-18
<Riddell> how come I've had access to private PPAs stopped today?
<wgrant> Riddell: The Ubuntu font beta PPA, or something else?
<Riddell> wgrant: all the ones I've had access too, ~kubuntu-ninjas/ppa being the most important
<Riddell> wgrant: I can add myself back so I still can get it again
<wgrant> Riddell: Ah, that'll be IS's new cleanup script for private PPA subscriptions from former members of ~canonical. I don't quite know how it works, but it first ran over everything this week. Can you email joey with the names of the PPAs that you should still have access to, to ensure that the script knows they're safe for non-employees?
<wgrant> It's usually only a problem for the first run, though -- there's so much noise that mistakes get made.
<wgrant> The later runs just show the new potential issues, so manual judgement is more feasible.
<Riddell> wgrant: ok that explains it, thanks
<Riddell> wgrant: this joey? https://launchpad.net/~joey
<wgrant> Riddell: That's the one.
<Riddell> "Compliance Programme Manager" sounds quite Orwellian :)
<ScottK> It wasn't just former employees that got kicked out.
<ScottK> I got kicked out as well.
#launchpad 2014-03-19
<teward> spam/disruptive comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/fedora/+source/tumbler/+bug/724064/comments/7 can an admin go and remove it (maybe)?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 724064 in tumbler (Ubuntu) "tumblerd crashed with signal 7 in tumbler_thumbnailer_create()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<teward> (forwarded from #ubuntu-bugs)
<ESphynx> hey guys... I just changed my translation layout to follow Launchpad's ... The .pot files seem to import but not the .po files ?
<wgrant> teward: It's gone.
<wgrant> ESphynx: Which project?
<ESphynx> oh, nm I just noticed
<teward> wgrant: thanks
<ESphynx> I thought things were sorted by dates, but they're sorted by statuses... and the commits 'need review'
<ESphynx> how to skip the need review? wgrant: https://translations.launchpad.net/ecere/trunk/+imports
<wgrant> ESphynx: Manual non-Bazaar imports need to be manually reviewed each time a new path shows up. You either rejct them or select a target using the edit icon next to "No import target selected yet."
<wgrant> Launchpad will remember which template and language each path maps to, but it can't always guess when it sees a new one.
<ESphynx> wgrant: cool thanks
<ESphynx> wgrant: so it 'did' work with the mo layout ?
<ESphynx> (it was a pain for the 'export' though, that's why I fixed it... and there were mixed up files for the ones launchpad imported and the one it exported...)
<wgrant> ESphynx: They're still Needs Review AFAICT, but that may just be because the autoapprover hasn't got to them yet.
<wgrant> If they're still there in a few hours then you'll need to manually set their targets to approve htem.
<jose> hey wgrant, any updates on feedback #43427?
<wgrant> jose: Not yet.
<jose> thanks
<ESphynx> wgrant: hmm, that was a Bazaar import though?
<ESphynx> I manually targeted all of them one by one... they're all imported but I still have some stuck es_ES translations using the old layout taht won't go away :(
<ESphynx> hmm, why an I stuck with both  es_ES/LC_MESSAGES/ide-es_ES.po    *and*    ide-es.po now when I request an export? :S
<ESphynx> OK every single import is now asking for review :S
<ESphynx> from the bzr branch...
<ESphynx> I got:  ide/locale/ide-pt_BR.po    does launchpad somehow expects   ide/locale/ide/ide-pt_BR.po ?
<ESphynx> oh. it doesn't want ide- in there lol
<ESphynx> why does it export it like that... it's so confusing
<ESphynx> It exports it one way and imports it another way?
<ESphynx> perhaps if I had ide/locale/ide/pt_BR.po it would re-export it that way :)
<ESphynx> it's "still" not auto importing :(
<ESphynx> and it's still producing these different file names :S
<Soul-Sing> hi, i have got this: Launchpad: cancellation of archive access
<Soul-Sing> -----------------------------------------
<Soul-Sing> Your access to the private software archive "Ubuntu Font Family Beta
<Soul-Sing> PPA", which is hosted by Launchpad, has been cancelled.
<Soul-Sing> You will now no longer be able to download software from this archive.
<Soul-Sing> If you think this cancellation is in error, you should contact the owner
<Soul-Sing> of the archive to verify it.
<Soul-Sing> You can contact the archive owner by visiting their Launchpad page here:
<Soul-Sing> <https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-font-beta-testing>
<Soul-Sing> why this mail??
<wgrant> Soul-Sing: I replied to your ticket about that. I suspect your @ubuntu.com email address might not work any more, since you changed your Launchpad username.
<Soul-Sing> would you pm me the content of your mail here?
<Soul-Sing> wgrant?
<ESphynx> good morning guys
<dobey> hi
<ESphynx> I'm hoping for some answers regarding the translation stuff today :)  1. the 'exported' PO format translations has all my templates with ide-zh_CN.po instead of just zh_CN.po  2. There seems to be 'stuck' translations that after I've renamed things properly to match the Launchpad layout I still have  a) ide-zh.po that I deleted. b) locale/es_ES/LC_MESSAGES/ide-es_ES.po that is so gone   an
<ESphynx> d  3. It still seems that Launchpad does not recognize which templates to use for  PO files committed on the Bazaar branch  -- https://translations.launchpad.net/ecere this is our translations page.
<ESphynx> ah I might have a clue as for 3., I need to update the template path
<ESphynx> I can't change it it says it already exists :S
<ESphynx> Could anyone please look into this with me? I think it needs some direct tweaking :P
<ESphynx> I'm also wondering whether I could just do ide/locale/*.po / *.pot right there rather than in ide/locale/ide/ ... I changed that thinking that was why I was getting the ide- in the filenames of the export
<dobey> the prefix in the filenames of the export comes from the $GETTEXT_PACKAGE they are for
<ESphynx> dobey: as per the import policy though, there is on such prefix?
<ESphynx> Is that the "Translation domain:" of the template? Should I make that blank?
<dobey> no, it should not be blank
<dobey> yes it is the domain
<ESphynx> I want the export to produce me .po with the same paths as the imports
<dobey> rather, it must not be blank
<ESphynx> is that feasible?
<dobey> no
<ESphynx> :S
<ESphynx> dobey: how about the auto commits on a branch?
<ESphynx> will that commit with the ide-zh_CN.po or zh_CN.po ?
<dobey> it won't have the prefix, no
<ESphynx> so maybe that's what I should use for the 'exports' instead... to me that makes no sense at all to export with a different layout than the import!
<dobey> but it will have auto-commits, and depending on your build system, can be really annoying with merging changes
<dobey> and if you're mirroring a git repo into launchpad, you can't really do that
<ESphynx> yes I'm mirroring a git repo
<dobey> then you can't use auto-commits
<ESphynx> that's annoying. especially given the way this export works.
<ESphynx> how about the import? and the stuck bad translations that don't seem to go away? :P
<dobey> the export is just a tarball with all the po files in it. it doesn't have a "layout"
<ESphynx> i.e. you can't see those anywhere..
<dobey> the "layout" is flat
<dobey> i don't know
<ESphynx> dobey: it has the files named ide-zh_CN.po instead of just zh_CN.po :)
<ESphynx> and it has ide/ ... also it has those 'stuck' old paths in there...
<dobey> i don't know maybe your translations are set up wrong then
<dobey> in your project, that is
<ESphynx> dobey: well I've just been trying to match the LP layout
<dobey> well don't
<ESphynx> which now I think I sort of did... but the system is stuck remembering this bad stuff
<ESphynx> dobey: what are you suggesting :P
<dobey> i'm suggesting you shouldn't try to be clever in trying to be lazy
<ESphynx> lazy?
<ESphynx> I'm just trying to make having hundreds of translations for our 10 templates manageable.
<nemequ> Is there a page for projects written in a given language?  I'd like to help people interested in vala find projects written in it that they may be interested in contributing to...
<nemequ> something along the lines of https://github.com/search?l=Vala&q=stars%3A%3E%3D0&s=stars&type=Repositories or https://www.ohloh.net/tags/vala but for launchpad
<wgrant> nemequ: There's no way to search for Launchpad projects written in a given language.
<nemequ> is there any concept of tags or categories or something which could be useful?
<wgrant> Not really, no.
<nemequ> okay, thanks for the info
#launchpad 2014-03-20
<mamarley> I am trying to upload a package to my PPA, but I get "Unable to identify 'Michael Marley':<michael@mamarley-laptop> in launchpad" in the rejection message.
<mamarley> Googling yields no results.
<wgrant> mamarley: Your email address in debian/control or debian/changelog is invalid.
<wgrant> It's set to michael@mamarley-laptop
<mamarley> Oh, that would do it.
<mamarley> Stupid me.  Thanks!
<FloSoft> hey guys, I looked for it but havent found it - is somewhere a list of currently accepted ppa distributions? since Ive tried to upload a ppa package for precise and it seems not to get built or even get a message about it?
<tsimpson> FloSoft: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas (right hand side of the page)
<tsimpson> basically, it's any currently supported distribution of Ubuntu
<dobey> FloSoft: if you don't get an e-mail whether the package was accepted or not, then most likely you signed it with the wrong gpg key or similar.
<FloSoft> dobey: hmm the key is registered and correct, thats what I think is a bit strange? no message, no email, "upload okay"
<cjwatson> FloSoft: if you tell us the package name then somebody can look it up in the logs for you
<cjwatson> (not necessarily me, I have to go shortly)
<FloSoft> cjwatson: okay its s25rttr in https://launchpad.net/~flosoft/+archive/s25rttr/+packages
<cjwatson> 2014-03-20 21:08:12 INFO    Failed to parse changes file '/srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-sftp-20140320-210802-011565/~flosoft/s25rttr/ubuntu/precise/s25rttr_20140320-9255.315_source.changes': GPG verification of /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/up
<cjwatson> load-sftp-20140320-210802-011565/~flosoft/s25rttr/ubuntu/precise/s25rttr_20140320-9255.315_source.changes failed: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 153, u'Key expired')", "(7, 153, u'Key expired')", "(7, 153, u'Key expired')"]
<FloSoft> hmm interesting - since my key is not expired O.o
<dobey> apparently it is
<dobey> at least, the data on the key server says it is
<FloSoft> hmm okay
<Peng> Are you accidentally using an old key, maybe?
<FloSoft> which keyserver does it use?
<cjwatson> keyserver.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> yes, both your keys there are expired
<cjwatson> pub   1024D/FDA80487 2007-07-07 [expired: 2013-01-06]
<cjwatson> pub   1024D/6D09334C 2007-07-13 [expired: 2013-01-06]
<cjwatson> the keyserver probably won't accept an update at this point removing the expiry as that would make expiries kind of pointless, although you can certainly try sending it an update in case I'm wrong
<FloSoft> do you know how to upload the (local) keys to keyserver from scratch? I cant remember ;)
<cjwatson> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys KEY-ID
<cjwatson> if it won't accept an update to an expired key then you probably have no alternative but to create a new one
<cjwatson> you could take the opportunity to make it stronger, e.g. 4096-bit RSA
 * cjwatson goes
<FloSoft> ah no it seems to allow the update
<FloSoft> or i dont know, on the website of the keyserver it doesnt show the expirydate
<FloSoft> hmm okay I'll look at it tomorrow, seems like I really have to generate a new key :/
#launchpad 2014-03-21
<qengho> A heads-up: I just tried to visit lp /ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser, and got a Timeout Error in less than 2 seconds. Something squirrelly might be going on.
<qengho> Resolved at reload. It was just too weird to ignore.
<paulb> Can I get some (hopefully) quick help in packaging up a binary into a ppa?
<qengho> I have some PPAs that I want to push daily packages to. Is there a way to make old package expire automatically so I don't run out of space every few days?
<dobey> qengho: superseded packages do automatically expire. you can maybe ask for more space, but i think librarian is a bit low on space as it is, at the moment
<dobey> paulb: you can only upload source packages to a PPA
<paulb> dobey: Is this possible?->  I want to down JDK 7 from Oracle's site as a .tar.gz, package that up, and put it on launchpad.  Is this not possible because they do no provide sources?
<WizardGed> hello i was wondering if launchpad is having issues atm
<WizardGed> im translating and launchpad times out again and again
<WizardGed> i can provide error id's if need be
<platouche> WizardGed: I also have a lot of times out when I'm translating directly from lp
<WizardGed> yeah im recording timeouts in case anyone's interested later
<dobey> paulb: no, you cannot do that
<paulb> dobey: Ok thanks, I think we'll create our own debs and host a apt repo on our local server instead...
<dobey> paulb: there's a PPA that has an installer that installs the oracle java 7, already
<dobey> paulb: i'm pretty sure the tarballs oracle provides do not include rights to redistribute
<WizardGed> looks like launchpad has ground to a stop on my end.
<WizardGed> i cant even load a new page
<dobey> working fine here (though i'm not translating things)
<WizardGed> thanks dobey, ive been recording the error id's to see if i can figure it out later
<wgrant> paulb: Not just because they don't have sources, but also because Oracle's Java license forbids redistribution. It's no longer possible to legally distribute packages of Oracle's JDK yourself.
<phillw> hi... any one about familiar with ppa?
<phillw> ali@amjjawad:~/src/linux-3.13$ debuild -S -sd
<phillw> debuild: fatal error at line 687:
<phillw> found debian/changelog in directory
<phillw>   /home/ali/src/linux-3.13
<phillw> but there's no debian/rules there!  Are you in the source code tree?
<phillw> ali@amjjawad:~/src/linux-3.13$
#launchpad 2014-03-22
<wgrant> phillw: Are you in the source code tree?
<thewrath> hello all how can i get my series to look like the following https://launchpad.net/cinder/+series
<wgrant> thewrath: There's nothing particularly notable about that -- the project just has several series each with a number of milestones.
<wgrant> You can achieve the same setup by creating series and milestones.
<thewrath> wgrant: so do i need several branches?
<wgrant> thewrath: You'd generally have multiple series because you have multiple branches, not vice-versa.
<wgrant> What are you trying to achieve by having multiple series?
<thewrath> multiple versions of the code base
<wgrant> Series are usually used for managing stable release maintenance branches.
<thewrath> like v1 v1.1, etc
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> i am just starting to develop a project
<thewrath> all i have is a branch and i did create a milestone for later use
<wgrant> If you're just starting, you probably won't be maintaining multiple stable branches for a while. I'd continue with just the default trunk series until you see a need for eg. a 1.0.x stable release series.
<wgrant> Then you'd create a 1.0 series with a 1.0 branch.
<thewrath> when i would do that i would must merge trunk to the 1.0 branch?
<wgrant> You'd branch trunk at the point of the 1.0 release, into a 1.0 maintenance branch.
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases
<thewrath> can i delete the series i have for 1.0
<wgrant> You could.
<thewrath> i just associate the bluepritns to the trunk series for now?
<wgrant> You don't need to give the blueprints a series target at all unless you want to.
<wgrant> Series are mostly used by larger, more mature projects that benefit from the project management facilities.
<wgrant> Most projects don't use series targeting at all, and just stay with the default trunk series.
<thewrath> how would one do that? delete the series
<thewrath> ok
<wgrant> There's a "Delete series" link on the series page.
<thewrath> wait i got confused i think
<thewrath> ti appears i have a milestone
<thewrath> not a series i want to delete
<thewrath> https://launchpad.net/firecompanystaffing
<wgrant> Oh, you just have one series, with a v1.0 milestone
<wgrant> Lots of projects do that.
<wgrant> They're useful to get an overview of completion.
<wgrant> So you'd milestone the bugs and blueprints that you need done for the 1.0 release, and that page will list all of them and show you how close 1.0 is.
<thewrath> but 1.0 is in trunk
<wgrant> Sure. If you end up with a 1.0 *series* later, you can move the milestone across.
<thewrath> and taht would be in the milestone properties right
<wgrant> Right, down the bottom of the milestone's "Change details" page.
<thewrath> wgrant: any guidance on when to start saying like version .8 or .9 before the a good version 1
<thewrath> or how you disguince 1.1 version 1.1.1
<wgrant> That's one of the great questions of software engineering :)
<wgrant> http://semver.org/ is a common scheme for libraries and some applications.
<computa_mike> Launchpad question : is it possible to set up a source build recipe that builds a download file for my project, so that my projects have a download?
<phillw> wgrant: ping
<wgrant> phillw: Hello.
<phillw> wgrant: how do i check if I'm in the source code tree? (I'm very new at this!)
<wgrant> phillw: From where did you obtain the directory in which you ran debuild?
<phillw> wgrant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/non-pae
<phillw> step 3
<phillw> the .debs build fine.. just need the ppa build now :)
<wgrant> How do the debs build fine?
<wgrant> What you have there is not a Debian source package
<wgrant> And what's all this root and /usr/src/linux business?
<wgrant> I'd suggest starting with a package rather simpler than the kernel.
<phillw> wgrant: I'm just following instructions :)
<phillw> wgrant: it is only the non-pae kernel that I wish to build (and can).
<wgrant> You'll want to run through http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ with a less complex package before you jump into the kenerl.
<wgrant> 'make deb-pkg' won't get you close to a Debian source package, and you cannot upload .debs to Launchpad directly.
<wgrant> You'll need to learn how to use and produce Debian source packages, and then probably adapt Ubuntu's linux source package to your needs.
<phillw> wgrant: I know that :) that is when I chased down
<phillw> debuild -S -sd
<phillw> but I need the source :)
<wgrant> Yes.
<phillw> I do not really want to go begging the MOTU again, he says his time is limited; so I'm trying to get as much done myself
<wgrant> A good start would be to read the packaging guide until you work out how to obtain the source.
<wgrant> It is but the first and most trivial step along the journey.
<wgrant> Our time is likewise limited.
<phillw> okies, thanks.... I'll continue digging :) Thank you so much for your time. (I'm learning loads, and others also are as I document up everything I find)
#launchpad 2015-03-16
 * apw notes he is getting application server timeouts ...
<wgrant> apw: Any particular URL?
<apw> wgrant, it was a +filebug on linux source package, it was an application server timeout for about 3m, then moved to a "real" LP timeout, then succeeded so i assume it is resolved
<wgrant> Mysterious.
<apw> yeah i noticed it mostly because i didn't recognise the app server timeout page, it was new on me
<wgrant> It was the sad smiley and said something like "there was a timeout connecting to an application server"?
<apw> yeah, thats the one, more of a verticle fill than the normal timeout with oops number
<wgrant> Yep
<apw> short lived, so i guess were ok
<wgrant> It was nothing widespread, so it's possible that we just hate you.
<apw> i am used to that indeed
<wgrant> :)
<teward> anyone around to handle an ARM builds enable request?
<teward> (or should i just wait for the LP answer to be addressed)
<cjwatson> teward: Just wait.
<teward> ok
 * teward is impatient today :/
<cjwatson> (I don't have the necessary permissions)
<teward> cjwatson: ack, i'll wait, I think wgrant did the last 3 ARM build enable reqs I had.
<cjwatson> Indeed, he normally takes care of them.
<bob404> Are files such as "http://launchpadlibrarian.net/177343655/libgphoto2_2.5.4-1ubuntu1_2.5.4-1ubuntu2.diff.gz" shell script or what?  I'm not sure how to use the info inside this file.
<dobey> no, it's a gzip compressed patch
<bob404> Thx dobey.  Any suggest how to _use_ said file?
<bob404> ...or any docs / FAQ that I can read?
<dobey> bob404: gunzip it and view the diff?
<dobey> firefox shows them in the browser
<bob404> Right, I can see the lines, but how is the patch applied?
<dobey> see "man patch"
<bob404> Oh.  Well, cool.  Will do.  Appreciated.
<dobey> what are you trying to apply it to? the package in ubuntu already has that patch
<bob404> The description for this patch matches a friend's USB camera problem on his 14.04 Ubuntu.
<bob404> Was working for the friend in Ubuntu 12
<dobey> oh, you should report the issue against the package in ubuntu for 14.04 and request that the fix be backported to an update for 14.04 then probably
<dobey> if you want to rebuild the newer version yourself, you should just grab the whole source package and rebuild the newer version on 14.04
<dobey> that is a diff between two versions of libgphoto2, neither of which exist on 14.04, so you don't have anything to apply it to really
<bob404> Does that mean running the patch may not solve the actual problem with the camera?
<dobey> the patch is not something you run
<dobey> it's not a program that you run which modifies the existing version on your system
<bob404> Oh.  Hmm.  Now I'm not sure what to do.
<dobey> bob404: if there is a bug report already, the best thing to do would be to comment on it and complain that it is an issue on 14.04 as well, and ask if the fix could be backported to the lts release
<bob404> Will do.  Thanks again.
<wxl> hey folks. since launchpad lists are run by mailman, are there owner/moderator addresses? if so, are they directed at the team contact or the owner's contact?
<wgrant> wxl: LP's mailman doesn't send normal mailman moderator emails, but messages needing approval etc. are notified to the teams admins.
<wxl> wgrant: thanks. i was hoping that there was an -owner that i could use, e.g. for twitter contact emails. oh well.
#launchpad 2015-03-17
<rpadovani> o/ I don't know if it's the right channel where report this, but... I'm trying to login to https://staging.launchpad.net/? to take a look, but the U1 login page says mail/password combination is wrong. I tried a lot of times, but I'm not able to login. Of course, I'm sure credentials are right, I'm able to login to login,ubuntu.com without problems
<rpadovani> (and also to main lp site)
<wgrant> rpadovani: login.staging.launchpad.net uses a separate account database.
<wgrant> You may need to create a new account or request a password reset.
<rpadovani> wgrant, I see, thanks
<wgrant> (staging.launchpad.net uses login.staging.launchpad.net, while qastaging.launchpad.net uses login.launchpad.net. so you can always use qastaging if staging SSO is broken.)
<rpadovani> wgrant, it works, thanks :-) Maybe then is better to link qastaging here? Or report this thing of the different account somewhere?
<rpadovani> https://launchpad.net/projects/+new
<wgrant> The different account databases are deliberate.
<kostja_osipov> hi
<nortoboru> hello
<desrt> cjwatson: hey.. i was sent to ping you about https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/638498 :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 638498 in Launchpad itself "Contents files are not listed with checksums" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> desrt: well, OK, but not today :)
<cjwatson> it's probably not too hard
<desrt> ya.  seems more like an oversight than anything else
<desrt> but it's putting a cramp in my style for my 'debootstrap jhbuilder chroots' project
<desrt> it's not really blocking me per se... i can continue developing it with debian releases in the meantime
<desrt> anyway... thanks!
<cjwatson> desrt: It's probably as simple as http://paste.ubuntu.com/10616167/ plus tests
<cjwatson> desrt: Firing off tests now to see what breaks
<desrt> cjwatson: you lied.  you said 'not today' :)
<desrt> cjwatson: it seems that ubuntu does Releases files the way that debian used to do them...
<cjwatson> desrt: I'm not going to finish this today :)
<desrt> ie: one file per dist
<cjwatson> Debian still does that
<cjwatson> Release files are a per-series object
<desrt> they do one file per category/component/etc.
<desrt> whatever that is called
<desrt> like, main/contrib/non-free, each has its own
<cjwatson> Those Release files are a slightly different type of thing, and don't contain checksums
<cjwatson> We have them too
<desrt> oops.  i'm sorry.  i didn't mean release.  i mean Contents
<cjwatson> Ah, yes, we don't have per-component Contents as yet
<desrt> probably just as well for my purposes, to be honest.... with debian, everything i want is in main but for ubuntu some of it is in universe...
<desrt> i guess eventually i'm going to have to deal with parsing multiple contents files
<cjwatson> That's dak b36379705f3f2a52788ad19cf1da339c4edf339d, for my reference
<DalekSec> wgrant: Can I gently poke you about lp 907675?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 907675 in Launchpad itself "Add support for ECDSA and Ed25519 SSH keys" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907675
<wgrant> DalekSec: That's blocking on https://twistedmatrix.com/trac/ticket/5350
<DalekSec> wgrant: Awesome, thanks muchly!
<DalekSec> Sad, bit dated,
#launchpad 2015-03-18
<rbasak> Is it possible to have ppc64el enabled in PPAs for non-Canonical staff?
<rbasak> ISTR that we can do that for armhf.
<cjwatson> rbasak: I'm afraid not yet.  We don't have qemu-user-static for ppc64el.
<rbasak> cjwatson: OK - thanks.
<cjwatson> rbasak: This will change once we have POWER hardware in Scalingstack, which is in the works.
<sidi> Currently trying to push to a LP repo, my client seems to hang on Fetching revisions:Get stream source. Anything particular I should know (e.g. LP is down, firewall issues on my end)?
<cjwatson> sidi: The only problem I can see around there right now is a Nagios alert for high load on that host, so it might just be worth waiting a bit
<cjwatson> I can branch stuff fine though
<sidi> cjwatson, ok good to know!
<sidi> cjwatson, ah! went through whilst talking to colleagues
<antodaniel> Hi
<antodaniel> Hi
<antodaniel> Wanted to push new created ubuntu deb package in launchpad, but unable to do so
<teward> antodaniel: what have you done/tried so far
<teward> and do you mean to a PPA
<antodaniel> created gpg key initially as followed in http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/getting-set-up.html
<antodaniel> then followed instrcutions as in http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<antodaniel> I created PPA
<antodaniel> I am new to launchpad
<antodaniel> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/657a263a7112c7bc6e5a
<antodaniel> Checking signature on .changes
<antodaniel> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<cjwatson> You need to sign your .changes file.  debsign easyvim_1.0-1_source.changes
<antodaniel> oh ok.
<antodaniel> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5c7ce5245222e029725b
<antodaniel> got gpg error
<cjwatson> When you generated your key, you put an extra comment in there which means that debsign can't find it automatically from your name and e-mail address.
<cjwatson> But you can configure that: echo DEBSIGN_KEYID=90FEFD26 >> ~/.devscripts
<cjwatson> Then try debsign again
<antodaniel> it worked
<antodaniel> Successfully signed dsc and changes files
<cjwatson> OK, now you can dput again
<antodaniel> yeah.. Its uploading ...
<teward> cjwatson: i had to do the same for .devscripts - the extra comments break :/
<antodaniel> Thanks cjwatson. Yesterday I struggled a lot on making this work. This is my first deb package pushing in launchpad
<cjwatson> It's actually gpg --local-user that can't find the key; it performs an exact match, I believe.
<cjwatson> But specifying the key ID is straightforward enough and you only have to configure it once.
<antodaniel> next time shoul i use the same commands to upload ?
<antodaniel> ok
<cjwatson> Plain dput should generally be fine, yes.
<cjwatson> desrt: I have a branch up for review to sort out the Contents thing, BTW.
<cjwatson> Bit more elaborate than I initially thought!
<desrt> cjwatson: ya.  looked that way from the bug :)
<desrt> thanks for the fast attention
#launchpad 2015-03-19
<kostja_osipov> t
<est31> hello I want to request a code import
<est31> now my question is: what do I enter as "branch name"?
<est31> is it the "series"?
<est31> or is it the real branches' name, thats then also usable in a lp:branchname string for bzr-builder?
<cjwatson> Not quite either of those exactly as you write :-)
<cjwatson> The branch name is the end of the fully-qualified lp: URL, so for example lp:~cjwatson/man-db/master
<est31> ah ok
<cjwatson> But if a branch is the development focus for a project (as that example one is), then it's aliased as simply lp:man-db
<cjwatson> For an import it's reasonably usual to make it be the same as whatever the branch name is in the remote system
<cjwatson> So in my example, it's an import of the master branch from a git repository, so it's just "master"
<est31> thanks
<est31> It was about a custom git branch yes.
<est31> any way to request older commits too? because you can enter specific revision ids, but only when the imports started, am I right?
<est31> (I mean: the revision ids start with the first imported commit)
<cjwatson> Um, I don't quite understand.  The importer walks the full history.
<cjwatson> (Or at least all the history reachable from the ref name you give it.)
<est31> you are right, sorry.
<cjwatson> That's not an option, it's an intrinsic part of doing a version control import.
<est31> quite cool :)
<est31> so, I want to execute pbuilder as non-root
<est31> any way I can accomplish this?
<est31> pbuilder-user-mode-linux complains about some tmp file not set in my ~/
<cjwatson> I don't use pbuilder myself; the procedure in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild should work fine though, I never run sbuild as root
<cjwatson> pbuilder-user-mode-linux is, I suspect, a pretty experimental thing
<aditya_dev_s> please help how can i login into launchpad if i am windows 8 user
<adidev> hello, hi i am aditya from india.. i am new to launchpad..please help me to login to download code if i am a windows 8 user
<est31> What are logs for the option: "Mail address where logs are sent to (mandatory, no default!)" inside ~/.sbuildrc?
<est31> I'm just wondering whether it requires a mail server on localhost...
<cjwatson> est31: You can use the -n option to suppress saving logs and sending log mails.  But this is really not Launchpad-specific at this point.
<est31> thanks though cjwatson any on-topic #channel I can ask for help?
<cjwatson> adidev: I would suggest following through the instructions at https://help.launchpad.net/Code, and then if you get stuck ask specific questions about the specific error messages you're seeing.  (I haven't used Windows seriously in 15 years, so there's no way I can give you a full walkthrough.)
<cjwatson> est31: Perhaps #ubuntu-packaging
<est31> is there a way to inspect the history of a recipe?
<est31> and when I change it, will older packages still be available?
<dobey> editing a recipe doesn't change what's already in the PPA
<dobey> i don't know if there's a way to see a log of changes to a recipe
<est31> thanks dobey!
<cjwatson> Yeah, we don't keep logs of old versions of recipe text, except perhaps whatever you can divine from old build logs.
<teward> cjwatson: ping
<cjwatson> teward: Please tell me what you want and I'll reply when I'm around.
<teward> heh
<teward> autoresponder.
<s1991> Hello, I have some doubts abt packaging system.
<s1991> Is ubutu-packaging same as debian-packaging?
<cjwatson> Sometimes specifics differ, but in general yes.
<s1991> cjwatson: Is it true that for making PPA first we have to create a debian pacakge?
<cjwatson> Yes.
<s1991> cjwatson: I followed this tutorial https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA . It doesn't specify anything abt that
<s1991> cjwatson: Is there any tutorial which explains creating PPA ?
<teward> cjwatson: on the GUI frontend for git stuff - saw those screenshots, can I say that they look decent even though they're very preliminary?
<cjwatson> teward: Cool, thanks.  There's definitely a long way to go, the second of those needs more infrastructure in place in order to be able to have more recent commits
<cjwatson> (In advance of a proper integrated code browser, which I'd like to do but won't be for a while yet)
<teward> cjwatson: indeed.
<teward> cjwatson: stupid question though, why wouldn't you be able to apply the same logic as is currently used by the bzr code browser to the git side?
<teward> (granted I have no backend knowledge, so...)
<teward> (adapting of course for the bzr vs. git differences as you go)
<cjwatson> teward: We don't have an integrated code browser for bzr; only loggerhead (which you see on bazaar.l.n), which is utterly bzr-specific and not integrated into the main webapp UI
<teward> ahh ok
<teward> cjwatson: thanks for the clarify :)
<cjwatson> teward: We'll likely start out with a similar approach for git, probably using cgit, but it's not ideal.
<teward> cjwatson: i think the goal should be, in my opinion, functional vs. ideal
<teward> firstly
<cjwatson> certainly
<cjwatson> we're taking the quickest plausibleroute
<teward> cjwatson: same logic applies for bzr as well - ideally you'd have a proper integrated code browser for that as well, but function over idealism
<blr> hopefully cgit won't stick around long :)
<teward> cjwatson: hopefully you don't mind my commenting and asking though - git functionality on LP will go a long way towards making it better for projects
<teward> since a lot like git over bzr and such
<teward> so thank you for you and everyone's efforts
<teward> (on both the front and backend changes)
<blr> teward: I don't think anyone has any illusions over the current state of dvcs and where things are going.
 * teward shrugs
<blr> I've only been using bzr for the last few months, but it has certainly grown on me.
<teward> blr: i use bzr only where needed - learned git for most things
<teward> but meh
<teward> blr: for those who prefer git over bzr, though... :P
<teward> (I also use bzr for my package merge debdiffs and such but that's a different matter xD)
<teward> cjwatson: regardless please pass on my thanks to those doing the backend development and such - I really do like the whole idea of having git in addition to bzr on LP - i'm not the only one either judging on that bug requesting it :)
<cjwatson> teward: We might be able to retrofit an integrated browser to bzr without too much work, but we'd need to see whether it's worthwhile.  And thanks, blr there has been doing a lot of the backend work as well as wgrant of course.
<cjwatson> I use almost exclusively git for my own projects outside Ubuntu/Launchpad, so I'm keen to switch myself.
<teward> well then thanks to blr and wgrant :)
<blr> cjwatson: switched to get from hg several years ago as well for personal things.
<blr> git even
<blr> teward: we're certainly excited about it - it is certainly one of the most regularly requested new features for LP.
<teward> blr: well, i'd be happy to help alpha/beta test if you guys need public tests eventually before throwing it onto production - i'm a strong supporter of git for LP after all
<teward> kinda annoyed at bzr, but mostly for reasons that I won't share here 'cause Ubuntu CoC violations throughout that rant :P
<teward> until then i'll just track the bug where most of cjwatson's branches get linked to :)
#launchpad 2015-03-20
<dobey> lifeless: if you're around (or will be soon), do you do testtools uploads to debian? it looks like 0.9.39 is the latest there, and i see you tagged the git for 1.7.1 last week. would be nice to get that updated i think :)
<lifeless> dobey: I don't, no
#launchpad 2015-03-21
<slackner> is there currently some maintenance going on or has someone a better explanation why all my builds are failing? here is an example log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/200856732/buildlog.txt.gz
<slackner> since about two days not a single build succeeded anymore
<slackner> wgrant ^^^ you're there? ;)
#launchpad 2015-03-22
 * mapreri grunts at lp #157488
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 157488 in Launchpad itself "Add bugwatch support for the JIRA bugtracker" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157488
<antodaniel> Hi
<antodaniel> I am trying to create a package
<antodaniel> while executing bzr builddeb -- -us -uc command, found below error
<antodaniel> maintainer-script-lacks-debhelper-token debian/postinst
<antodaniel> not error exactly, warning may be
<antodaniel> W: easyvim: maintainer-script-lacks-debhelper-token debian/postinst
<antodaniel> my postinst script places in debian dir
<antodaniel> its a simple bash script
<antodaniel> can anyone help me?
<dobey> what are the contents of your postinst? (why are you providing a custom postinst at all?)
<antodaniel> its a manual script just placing .vimrc to home directory
<antodaniel> #!/bin/bash
<antodaniel> cp -rfv /tmp/.vimrc $HOME
<antodaniel> Actually my deb package contains Makefile, .vimrc
<antodaniel> Makefile:
<antodaniel> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c55102aa739bc527cc12
<antodaniel> I followed the commands as instructed in http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<antodaniel> finally, ended getting warnging: W: easyvim: empty-binary-package
<antodaniel> when i google'd i found out there needs to be .install in debian folder
<dobey> you can't do that in postinst
<antodaniel> anything wrong with the postinst contents ?
<dobey> and installing '.vimrc' to /etc is also wrong
<antodaniel> ok
<antodaniel> can i do it in /etc
<antodaniel> ?
<dobey> yes, deb packages are installed as root. you should not try to modify home directories in postinst either
<antodaniel> sorry /tmp?
<dobey> no
<dobey> is easyvim really just a .vimrc?
<antodaniel> there is much more , i wanted to .vim folder in home directory
<dobey> you can't do anything with user home directories in packages
<antodaniel> i was testing this, if this works successfully, then i will go ahead and add .vim folder too
<antodaniel> oh ok
<dobey> you should probably see about fixing easyvim to work as a vim plug-in installed in /usr/share/vim/plugin or such
<dobey> if you want to make a deb package of it
<antodaniel> so i have to write vim script for this and place it in /usr/share/vim/addons/plugin
<antodaniel> ?
<dobey> i don't really know what all is required to turn easyvim into a plug-in for vim rather than just a set of files you dump in your home directory
<dobey> overwriting peoples' existing .vimrc and .vim directories would be very bad though.
<antodaniel> ok. make sense
<dobey> anyway, it is sunday, so i have to go do other things
<dobey> later
<antodaniel> thanks for your feedback
<antodaniel> I will write it as a plugin. that's a good idea
<Populus1> Is this possible; download linux iso, [Tails, Ubuntu Mini Remix, Ubuntu Gnome], use software to add/remove packages, (remove software I don't need, like games), when finished use unetbootin to create a usb installer?
<pmatulis> can i perform this action on the CLI?  https://translations.launchpad.net/serverguide/trunk/+export
<wgrant> pmatulis: That functionality is not exposed on the public API.
<pmatulis> wgrant: alright thanks
#launchpad 2016-03-21
<tsimonq2> Hi, I have a metapackage I built from a guide here: http://askubuntu.com/a/33417/334829
<tsimonq2> I used dput to push it to a PPA
<tsimonq2> it looks like it worked in the terminal, but it isn't showing up in Launchpad
<tsimonq2> and it's been a few hours
<tsimonq2> I just tried again
<tsimonq2> any suggestions?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: 2016-03-21 00:25:14 INFO    Failed to parse changes file '/srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20160321-002432-010313/~tsimonq2/lxqt-meta/lubuntu-lxqt-metapackage_1.0_source.changes': Signing key CB6CA67C250D4C3CC544C8367A3279337B6D022D not registered in launchpad.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: oh, well, thank you :)
<tsimonq2> wgrant: you would think they would report an error somehow?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: since we don't know about the key we don't know who to report the error to.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: but the PPA belongs to me?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Doesn't mean that somebody else didn't upload a dodgy package to your PPA to spam you.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: aha okay thank you forclarifying :)
<tsimonq2> wgrant: so I need an SSH or PGP key in LP?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: The .changes file that you upload requires an OpenPGP signature from a key that's linked to your Launchpad account.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: how do I confirm this?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: dput will list the fingerprint if the file it's uploading is signed. Compare it to the list of OpenPGP fingerprints on your Launchpad profile.
<tsimonq2> okay thank you :)
<tsimonq2> wgrant: while I'm here, can I have my default email address sent to my gmail address while having all of my email go to my @u.c email? or do I not need to have my @g.c email set as default for my @u.c to be working?
<tsimonq2> *set
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Your @u.c email address will forward to your primary address in Launchpad.
<wgrant> So I guess the answer is "yes", because that's the only possible scenario.
<wgrant> (unless you add a third address)
<tsimonq2> but LP sends all notifications and such to my @g.c, and it would be awesome if it could send to my @u.c
<tsimonq2> that really should get further customizability
<wgrant> Does it make a difference? The @u.c address is just an alias.
<wgrant> Anyway, that's not something Launchpad can change -- Canonical IS manages the aliases, just using the Launchpad API to get the data.
<tsimonq2> well sqawesome99@gmail.com is just really stupid :)
<tsimonq2> OH so if I talk to IS maybe I can just remove my @g.c address altogether and have them point it to that?
<tsimonq2> do you think IS would be able to do that?
<wgrant> I don't think they have that facility. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail documents most of this studd.
<wgrant> stuff
<tsimonq2> you think it would be worth it to ask in #canonical-sysadmin tomorrow?
<wgrant> I've never heard of it being done before, but it's possible.
<wgrant> Or email RT.
<tsimonq2> alright I'll do that :)
<mapreri> news on the debian import issue?
<cjwatson> mapreri: all patches landed, awaiting deployment
<cjwatson> mapreri: (somewhat impeded by my home ADSL being down so that one of the deployment request mails hasn't gone out yet)
<mapreri> cjwatson: guess it'll be all settled tomorrow, then.
<cjwatson> Should be
<mapreri> funny how today dinstall is broken, instead.  so no uploads since yesterday afternoon have been published :)
<cjwatson> Schadenfreude
<mapreri> hihi
<mapreri> (btw, wrong lang, but google translate helped)
<cjwatson> Well.  I consider that an (imported) English word too
<cjwatson> And while you can express the same concept in a phrase, there's no other single word for it :-)
<mapreri> well, never heard of it, but indeed wikipedia en has a page on it
<mapreri> AND, it's really too new :D https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?year_start=1800&year_end=2008&corpus=15&smoothing=7&case_insensitive=on&content=schadenfreude&direct_url=t4%3B%2Cschadenfreude%3B%2Cc0%3B%2Cs0%3B%3BSchadenfreude%3B%2Cc0%3B%3Bschadenfreude%3B%2Cc0
<cjwatson> it's a living language, what do you want of me :)
<mapreri> cjwatson: back in topic for this chan, i have this thing, where those two "cancelled build" won't go away https://code.launchpad.net/~scribus/+recipe/scribus-daily
<mapreri> I cancelled them yesterday to avoid useless build while testing a thing, fwiw
<cjwatson> mapreri: probably wrong sort order on the relevant query, will require a code change and possibly also a db index change - please file a bug
<mapreri> wow
<cjwatson> I fixed a similar thing for livefses a while back
<mapreri> suggestion for a title?
<cjwatson> in that case it was because the sort order included Greatest(LiveFSBuild.date_started, LiveFSBuild.date_finished) and if one was NULL then that would always sort first
<cjwatson> mapreri: see bug 1424672
<ubot5> bug 1424672 in Launchpad itself "LiveFS builds cancelled before they start sort above other builds in history" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1424672
 * mapreri copies the bug
<mapreri> btw, why the source pacakge built by a recipe are 3.0 (native) ?
<dobey> they aren't necessarily
<mapreri> dobey: well, they are here, even if my debian repository contains a d/s/format with 3.0 (quilt).  also it contains quilt patches which are somehow applied, even.
<cjwatson> bzr-builder/git-build-recipe flatten 3.0 (quilt) to 3.0 (native), I think so that they don't have to deal with getting an orig put in place.
<dobey> mapreri: anyway, recipes are built as native packages because they don't have the orig tarball
<dobey> since they're building from a bzr tree
<mapreri> umh, is getting a tarball out of a VCS that hard?
<mapreri> but I see.
<dobey> i don't see why it matters really
<cjwatson> It's a pain to do it properly with bzr
<dobey> indeed it is a pain
<mapreri> just it annoys me, as then I have to deal with a 3.0 (native) when downloading the built source (and try out stuff with it)
<cjwatson> It's easier with git if set up properly
<cjwatson> But it's also an extra chunk of stuff people have to set up ...
<dobey> well, bzr export does a decent job
<cjwatson> Also: the tools only do this if they can't find a pristine tarball
<dobey> but if you have the debian/ dir in the vcs, it gets a bit more annoying
<cjwatson> If you're seeing this happening, it's an indication that they tried and failed, but needed to fall back
 * mapreri lost where the discussion is going
<dobey> more a statement, than a discussion :)
<cjwatson> In the bzr case, it would be because there's no upstream-WHATEVER or upstream/WHATEVER tag corresponding to the orig version in question
<cjwatson> So nothing to reliably export
<cjwatson> Creating such a tag would probably fix it
<mapreri> umh, in my case where I have a daily recipe, would just be tarball out the current HEAD
<dobey> which is fine if the upstream tree is the bzr repo you're using
<mapreri> then you have a .orig,
<cjwatson> That's nice, but bzr-builder won't do that
<cjwatson> Unless there's an explicit tag
<mapreri> and just use the very same directory to `dpkg-soruce -b .` and you'll have every.
<mapreri> everything*
<cjwatson> And honestly, I'd rather not touch bzr-builder at all ever :)
<dobey> if you're building a git->bzr import, tagging gets a bit more complicated
<mapreri> here I have a svn → bzr import, where tags are not really a thing :)
<cjwatson> Yeah, we'll hopefully have git->git imports pretty soon though, so that'll obviate that
<cjwatson> Right, I'm afraid you'll have to cope with 3.0 (native) in that case, sorry
<mapreri> a usable thing, at least
<dobey> mapreri: is debian/ in the upstream vcs tree, or a separate branch you nest?
<mapreri> are we going to have svn→git imports sometime in the future before svn disappear?
<cjwatson> Don't know
<dobey> svn disappear? haha
<dobey> good joke :)
<mapreri> dobey: on a separate repo.  under bzr, which makes everything more painful as I'd love to cherry-pick from the git repo I use for debian, instead of manually copy patches
<cjwatson> I imagine it could be fitted into the existing code import infrastructure somehow, but unlikely to be in the next several months at least
<dobey> mapreri: why not import the git repo to a bzr tree?
<mapreri> luckily I don't touch this often, I'm only spending a day on improving everything, probably I won't come back until the next release in 6 months or so
<dobey> of course i guess that becomes problematic if a patch gets merged upstream or such
<mapreri> dobey: I don't know bzr really.  I just add/commit/rm/uncommit/push
<mapreri> everything else needs googling.
<cjwatson> Ah good, my mail server managed to squeeze the mail for my deployment request from earlier up my ADSL line during the few minutes it was back
<mapreri> cool!
<mapreri> though I guess everybody is out by this time
<mapreri> so it'll need to wait tomorrow?
<mapreri> s/out/off/  ← this should be more English
<cjwatson> We have American sysadmin coverage
<cjwatson> And Asia-Pacific, for that matter
<mapreri> ^^
<cjwatson> It'll probably be picked up by one of those shifts
<dobey> mapreri: do you need to maintain a difference between your bzr packaging branch and the git repo used for debian?
<mapreri> dobey: not really a "need", no
<mapreri> also, it's not a so live package that needs constant love with lots of releases, etc
<dobey> mapreri: if you don't need to change anything under debian/, you could just set up an import from the git repo to a bzr branch, instead of having to maintain a bzr branch and copy patches over or whatever
<mapreri> dobey: bzr repo contains only debian (in the root of the directory).  git repo is a standard gbp repo with everything
<mapreri> how would you do it?
<dobey> mapreri: you can use nest-part in the recipe
<mapreri> "shrugs", I don't find this particularly daunting anyway
<dobey> well, just a suggestion to make life slightly easier for you :)
<mapreri> i'll consider, some other day :)
<mapreri> ok, I'll be off now. o/
<dobey> cheers
#launchpad 2016-03-23
<mbruzek> Hello #launchpad, who can I notify to delete a project that I created in error?
<mbruzek> Can someone help me
<wgrant> mbruzek: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mbruzek> thank you wgrant
#launchpad 2016-03-24
<dobey> W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com xenial Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C8CAB6595FDFF622
<dobey> hrmm :-/
<cjwatson> dobey: not an LP problem
<cjwatson> dobey: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/03/24/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t10:30
<dobey> cjwatson: is anything being done about apt's complaints about PPA bits being insufficiently signed?
<cjwatson> dobey: yes, I've been working on it for a good part of the last week
<dobey> cjwatson: ok, cool. thanks :)
<cjwatson> hoping to run the re-signing procedure today but can't guarantee it; if not then it should be Tuesday
<cjwatson> (due to Easter)
<dobey> ok
<barry> cjwatson: i'm trying to upload packages from unstable into xenial using the instructions on this page (Using packages from other distributions): https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<barry> cjwatson: i've set up my ~/.dput.cf correctly, i think, and the dput seems to succeed but then nothing happens.  nothing shows up in the ppa, no email notification at all.  wondering if this is a fallout from the recently launchpad fun
<cjwatson> barry: you can't just sync?
<cjwatson> barry: anyway I think the problem is that your uploads are unsigned, or signed with a key LP doesn't know
<cjwatson> 2016-03-24 14:28:16 INFO    Failed to parse changes file '/srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-sftp-20160324-142714-015662/~barry/python/ubuntu/xenial/htslib_1.3-2_source.changes': GPG verification of /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/
<cjwatson> incoming/upload-sftp-20160324-142714-015662/~barry/python/ubuntu/xenial/htslib_1.3-2_source.changes failed: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 58, u'No data')", "(7, 58, u'No data')", "(7, 58, u'No data')"]
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors#The_upload_appears_to_work_but_I_don.27t_get_any_email_about_it
<barry> cjwatson: that's probably it.  infinity reminded me about that
<cjwatson> it's really best to sync if you can though.  gives clearer linkage back to the true source of the upload
<cjwatson> i.e. it will show as being copied from unstable, rather than "hm, these uploads have the same version number, I wonder if they're actually the same"
<barry> cjwatson: with syncpackage to a ppa?
<cjwatson> barry: probably easier to use copy-package from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools for that
<cjwatson> barry: copy-package --from debian --from-suite sid --to ppa:barry/ubuntu/python --to-suite xenial -e 1.3-2 htslib
<cjwatson> I don't think syncpackage speaks PPAs
<barry> cjwatson: +1 thanks
<dasjoe> Hi, I'm repeatedly hitting some bug on bugs.launchpad.net
<dasjoe> Sorting by number (descending) here throws an error message: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bugs?field.searchtext=&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=OPINION&field.status%3Alist=INVALID&field.status%3Alist=WONTFIX&field.status%3Alist=EXPIRED&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED&field.stat
<dasjoe> us%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.upstream_target=&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branch
<dasjoe> es.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on&orderby=id&start=0
<dasjoe> Oh wow, sorry
<dasjoe> Well, it doesn't work without custom filters either: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bugs
<dobey> what error message?
<dobey> sorting is working fine here
<dasjoe> dobey: works fine now, error message was "Server error, please contact an administrator. OOPS ID:OOPS-baedfea74fe22392c52ef6deca8083c1" when I clicked "Next" to go to the next page
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-baedfea74fe22392c52ef6deca8083c1
#launchpad 2016-03-25
<ypwong> is it possible to do a git->git code import?
<ypwong> cjwatson, do you know if that's supported? ^
<cjwatson> ypwong: not yet, in development and hopefully within a few months
<ypwong> cjwatson, got it, thanks
<songmaster> Is there any documentation on what things Launchpad can parse in a bug comment? e.g. lp:project/repo or #bugnumber?
#launchpad 2016-03-26
<pavlushka> how to upload po files to LP?
#launchpad 2016-03-27
<wxl> hey folks. is there a way to contact the admins of a group? in particular i'm looking at ~ubuntu-etherpad
<mapreri> wxl: "Contact this team's admins" in the right upper box is not nice?
<wxl> mapreri: not when it says "Contact this team's members."
<mapreri> umh
<mapreri> here really has admins, also for teams I'm not part of
<wxl> it might be that being an admin on this team that's how it works
<wxl> sigh
<wxl> even if i could easily get a listing of admins and contact them all separately that would work
<wxl> unfortunately /+contactuser is what's used for both actions
<dobey> wxl: is it the same if you view logged out in "incognito" mode?
<dobey> wxl: if not, you can get a list of the admins via the api, at least
#launchpad 2017-03-20
<caribou> I'm having difficulties with the API : I'm building a script that will search all bugs with the 'sts-sru' tag. So far it works when I use distribution['ubuntu'].getSeries
<caribou> but I'm not fetching bugs like this one : LP: #1664203
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1664203 in neutron-lbaas (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] v1 driver does not delete namespace when pool deleted" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664203
<caribou> I'm looping through all currently active series btw
<caribou> oh, and if I query the bug directly, it has the tags present
<caribou> could it be because 'ubuntu' is not its only project ?
<rbasak> When I create a new team, the description disappears. I can edit the description later and that works. I believe it has happened twice to me now (the last was when I last created a new team months ago) and I don't particularly want to pollute the namespace testing this.
<rbasak> Known issue?
<cjwatson> Doesn't ring a bell.  You can use staging or qastaging for testing.
<rbasak> Reproduced on qastaging and filed bug 1674417. Thanks!
<ubot5> bug 1674417 in Launchpad itself "Team description vanishes when creating a new team" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674417
#launchpad 2017-03-21
<simon_weber> Hi all! I'm hoping to copy a build from a ppa into mine. It's an old package and no longer published, so it doesn't show in the "copy packages" interface. Given a link to the build result, what's the easiest way to copy the result to my ppa?
<simon_weber> I think I just need the .changes file and the files it references, then I give those to dput?
<dobey> you can't dput binary packages to a PPA no
<rbasak> Maybe the copy-package tool from ubuntu-archive-tools can do it?
<dobey> what ppa are you trying to copy from?
<simon_weber> this is the particular build I'm looking to copy: https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/ubuntu/redis-server/+build/6654221
<simon_weber> (yes, I know it's very old, haha)
<simon_weber> this seems relevant, maybe? http://askubuntu.com/a/475298
<simon_weber> I wasn't able to find the copy-package tool you referenced, rbasak
<cjwatson> the "copy packages" web interface has a drop-down that you can switch from "Published" to "Superseded" or similar to find such things
<cjwatson> the askubuntu link you found does not seem appropriate here
<simon_weber> oh, excellent
<simon_weber> let me try that
<simon_weber> cjwatson: beautiful, that's exactly what I needed
<simon_weber> thanks!
<cjwatson> np
<clivejo> hi folks, when you are building a package on LP, is there any way to get internet access whilst building?
<clivejo> for example can you setup a python env where pip can install the requirements
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Nope, I believe that's against Debian's rules for packages
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Which, in turn, is probably ours.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: You should probably ask the archive admins in #ubuntu-release what they're comfortable with.
<maxb> I believe the idea is that if you need internet access, it means the source code isn't entirely represented by what's in the source packages and installed binary packages for dependencies
<maxb> And that would be undesirable, so no internet access, to enforce that people don't do it
<wgrant> Right, the restriction is in place mostly to ensure that we can't not build a fix just because some upstream website has gone away, or some version of the dependencies has changed.
<wgrant> There are also issues around providing source for licenses that require it (eg. GPL)
<wgrant> A Debian package build on Launchpad can only depend on other packages, not external resources.
<tsimonq2> maxb: Exactly.
#launchpad 2017-03-22
<clivejo> wgrant: how would you build a python project then?
<wgrant> clivejo: There are thousands of examples -- depend on python-foo
<clivejo> and if the requirement isnt packaged ?
<wgrant> clivejo: That you'll need to package it.
<clivejo> inject it via the packaging?
<wxl> clivejo: he means package the requirement
<wgrant> clivejo: That's not acceptable for the Ubuntu archive. If you require another piece of software that isn't packaged in Ubuntu, you must first package that piece of software before you can depend on it.
<wxl> and then package what you want to package that needs the requirement :)
<wgrant> Fortunately, packaging most Python libraries is trivial.
<clivejo> wgrant: is there a channel deals with this kind of thing?
<wxl> clivejo: #packaging on oftc is fairly useful
<clivejo> or group ?
<wgrant> clivejo: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ is probably the best resource
<clivejo> I mean is there a LP team who primarily deal with python packaging?
<wgrant> clivejo: Most of that work is done in Debian, with the Debian Python Modules Team.
 * nacc thinks there is also #ubuntu-packaging and #debian-packaging -- not sure
<ePierre> Hi! Can anyone from the Launchpad project have a look at this request? → https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/566017  Thanks in advance!
<wgrant> ePierre: Done.
<ePierre> wgrant, thanks a lot!
<caribou> Hi, what's the best place to ask questions about python's launchpadilb ?
<wgrant> caribou: Here.
<caribou> wgrant: thought so
<caribou> I'm having difficulties with the API : I'm building a script that will search all bugs with the 'sts-sru' tag. So far it works when I use distribution['ubuntu'].getSeries
<caribou> but I'm not fetching bugs like this one : LP: #1664203
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1664203 in neutron-lbaas (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] v1 driver does not delete namespace when pool deleted" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664203
<caribou> even if I loop through all the 'ubuntu' series
<caribou> wgrant: my guess is that it is caused by the fact that the bug was not created for Ubuntu but for the cloud-archive project
<wgrant> caribou: What is the specific call you're making that is not returning the bug?
<wgrant> The original task shouldn't change things.
<caribou> wgrant: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24227378/
<wgrant> caribou: Which API version are you using?
<caribou> wgrant: devel, here is the whole script : https://github.com/karibou/sts_tag_queries/blob/master/BugTasks.py
<wgrant> caribou: Bug 1664203 definitely shows up in trusty and xenial searches (though not in yakkety, since it's closed there)
<ubot5> bug 1664203 in neutron-lbaas (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] v1 driver does not delete namespace when pool deleted" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664203
<caribou> wgrant: yep, maybe I picked up a bad example, let me find one that matches
<caribou> wgrant: This one is listed if I use the Web search on tag but doesn't come up in the query : LP: #1602057
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1602057 in Ubuntu Cloud Archive mitaka "(libvirt) KeyError updating resources for some node, guest.uuid is not in BDM list" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1602057
<wgrant> In [4]: 1602057 in [task.bug.id for task in list(lp.load('/ubuntu/xenial').searchTasks(tags='sts-sru', created_since='2017-01-01', order_by='id'))]
<wgrant> Out[4]: True
<wgrant> caribou: ^^
<apw> i see Aa-series sorts in the wrong place on the "nominate for release" page ..
<apw> i assume we have bugs galore filed for that kind of thing.
<wgrant> apw: No bugs on that sort of thing yet. We know nothing core will actually break, but I imagine we'll run into cosmetic sorting issues around the place.
<wgrant> apw: Hm, sorts OK for me.
<wgrant> The list is in descending order of release date, so aa-series is first, followed by zesty.
<apw> wgrant, oh i am so blind it is criminal
<wgrant> Good :)
<caribou> wgrant: indeed, it's there. I must be dropping it along the lines, sorry for the noise
<wgrant> caribou: np, let me know if you run into anything else.
<caribou> wgrant: sure, thanks!
<wgrant> caribou: (and make sure to stick to devel -- the 1.0 API has some quirks that would affect you here)
<caribou> wgrant: yeah, I found out the hard way when I first wrote this script
<wgrant> Heh
 * apw idly wonders if devel will ever spawn a new stable api
<wgrant> apw: No.
<wgrant> The LP API versioning strategy was a terrible mistake.
<wgrant> You can't give an API with a thousand distinct operations and even more fields a single version number.
<apw> i guess you need to expose feature bits if anything
<wgrant> It might have been possible to stabilise API versions if we could, for example, say this is Bugs API 2.0.
<wgrant> And Archive API 3.0.
<apw> that does sound more plausible
<wgrant> Oh, only 2200 fields, it seems.
<apw> wgrant, i more expect api versioning to tell me when i have to worry about intefaces going away, so i expect 1.0 to grow new foo2 foo3 variants as we go, but when we remove something then it changes
<apw> but hey ... if devel is the one, the only, then i am good
<wgrant> apw: Yeah, that's similar to the strategy we're using in the services we're working on atm. APIs are versioned in smaller subsets, and feature flags can be a thing before a new release is rolled.
<neutrino__> Hi. I'm experimenting with building recipes on launchpad and noticed that the build logs include email addresses in clear. Is there any way to disable that?
<om26er> Hi! How can I check version of a package available in a repository ? example: I need to check what version of snapd is available in xenial-proposed while the release I am running is zesty.
<nacc> om26er: rmadison
<nacc> om26er: `rmadison snapd -s xenial-proposed`
<nacc> om26er: or you can look on the package page on lp
<om26er> nacc: that is it. that command helps. -- I needed that info for a script so can't go to lp.
<dobey> well
<dobey> there's also the API you can use from python with launchpadlib :)
#launchpad 2017-03-23
<wkoszek> Hi guys. I just wondering if this channel is the right place to ask for some IT assistance wrt. login.launchpad.net ?
<wkoszek> I send a merge account request to login-support@canonical.com ~14 days ago and a reminder several days ago, and I got no reply.
<ePierre> Hi there!
<ePierre> I have a question regarding the launchpad API
<ePierre> I would like to retrieve all the bugs for a given project
<ePierre> my understanding is that I have to use launchpad.project['my-project'].searchTasks() to do so
<ePierre> it looks like the anser I get is 75 items long maximum.
<ePierre> The doc says searchTasks returns “an iterable of matching results.”
<ePierre> how can I retrieve all the elements?
<ePierre> I also tried to filter by statuses to include all of the possible statuses (launchpad.project['my-project'].searchTasks(status=statuses) where statuses is a list of the different statuses)
<ePierre> but I'm also limited to 75 items (which matches what you see in Launchpad for the first page of results – my project has 935 items)
<wgrant> ePierre: Data is returned in batches of 75 items, but launchpadlib automatically iterates through all of the batches. Do you have code that reproduces the problem?
<ePierre> wgrant, thanks for your help :)
<ePierre> wgrant, another question: a bug_task doesn't have an 'id' property. Why? The only relation to a bug I can find is through the bug_link property, but this is rather complicated (bug_link is a string URL)
<wgrant> ePierre: Tasks don't have external IDs; their only ID is the bug that they are a task on. In launchpadlib you want task.bug.id.
<ePierre> wgrant, got it! Thanks!
<ePierre> wgrant, so when you have a bug_task object and request bug_task.bug.id, launchpadlib finds the bug that is related to this bug_task, then grabs its id attribute and returns it?
<wgrant> ePierre: launchpadlib applies magic on top of link and collection attributes provided by the Launchpad API. foo_link turns into foo, which will be automatically retrieved from the API when it's accessed, and foos_collection turns into foos, which is a normal Python iterator over the batched collection.
<wgrant> ePierre: Do be aware that task.bug.id is going to be slow if you're calling it lots of times. If performance is a concern, consider int(task.bug_link.rsplit('/', 1)[1])
<ePierre> wgrant, yes that's why I asked :) Thanks for the tip
<ePierre> I was actually doing something similar in my code
<ePierre> wgrant, I'm currently iterating over the different bugs of my project in order to retrieve some stats about their activity (I want to know how often they've been marked as Incomplete, for instance). This is slow because I need to retrieve the bug activity for each bug of the project, and that means as many requests to Launchpad as there are bugs. I was wondering if there would be a way to retrieve a batch of all the activities of a list of bugs or
<ePierre> something like that in one request
<wgrant> ePierre: Unfortunately not; there's no general bulk request support in the Launchpad API.
<ePierre> wgrant, ok thanks
<cjwatson> wkoszek_: login.launchpad.net is actually a separate system with a confusingly similar hostname, and support for that would be in #canonical-sysadmin.  However, to merge two accounts on login.launchpad.net, it's normally best to do that from the Launchpad side using https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge if possible, and that will be reflected on login.launchpad.net.
<caribou> before I start a API query bomb, I should ask here first :
<caribou> I want to get bugs with a specific tag (sts-sru-needed) which are either on openstack projects or ubuntu-cloud-archive
<caribou> here is an example : https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-archive/icehouse/+bug/1323660
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323660 in Glance Client kilo "[SRU] Glance image properties not copied to cinder volume with glance V2 API" [High,Fix committed]
<caribou> Am I right to think that I need to query each openstack project iteratively,then the same for cloud-archive in order to find those tagged bugs ?
<wkoszek_> cjwatson: Your feedback is great. I'm in the process of merging. I *think* I had a Ubuntu One account created long time ago, without an e-mail. Then I somehow enedd with 2 launchpad.net accounts and the link you passed me: I never saw that in docs.
<wkoszek_> Hm.. The Launchpad account named 'wkoszek-e-merged' was merged into the account
<wkoszek_> named 'wkoszek'.
<wkoszek_> There's some bug in here -- my account name was "wkoszek-e", and that's what I've typed into the web form.
<orsonmmz> hi
<orsonmmz> are there any lp moderators here?
<orsonmmz> we are getting more and more spam in our bug reports, and I have no idea where it could be reported
<saiarcot895> Hi,
<saiarcot895> I'm attempting to compile recent versions of Chromium in my PPAs, but (most of the time) when I build it for amd64 and arm64 on 16.10 and newer, an internal GCC error occurs. I've tried to replicate the error in a local sbuild chroot, but have been unable to do so. Any suggestions for further debugging?
<saiarcot895> The GCC error occurs when compiling the same file. Also, GCC appears to take up a lot of RAM (about 2 GB, I forgot the exact count). Do the builders not have this much RAM available, and could this be what is causing the crash?
<dobey> saiarcot895: you might want to ping in #ubuntu-desktop perhaps about chromium. i'm pretty sure there are PPAs kept up to date, and there's even a nightlies PPA. not sure why you'd get gcc internal errors though
<saiarcot895> dobey: I'm maintaining two PPAs, one for the latest Beta channel release and one for the latest Dev channel release. I'm not sure there is another PPA containing recent versions of Chromium (beyond stable)
 * wkoszek_ is confused on launchpad.net and Ubuntu One relationship. Seems to have account in both.
<dobey> Ubuntu One (login.ubuntu.com) is the SSO auth provider
<wkoszek_> How come I be logged in to launchpad.net and be able to browse my profile etc., yet not be "in" at Ubuntu One. I believed that was the idea.
<dobey> i don't understand what you're asking
<dobey> you are only "logged in" to ubuntu one, once you go to login.ubuntu.com and log in there to manaage your account
<dobey> for launchpad, ubuntu one is the authentication back-end, via OpenID
<dobey> standard tokenized authentication
<aleksander0m> any launchpad sysadmin here? some nasty spam happening in this bugreport in the last days https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/554099
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 554099 in Ubuntu Maverick "Qualcomm Gobi 2000 3G (gobi_loader/qcserial) broken" [High,Fix released]
<wgrant> aleksander0m: Just the last four comments?
#launchpad 2017-03-24
<bigjools> somehow my 2fa is no longer working and I'm locked out, who can help please?
 * bigjools waves at wgrant
<wgrant> bigjools: Have you tried resyncing it through the web UI?
<bigjools> yep
<wgrant> bigjools: What happens when you try to resync it?
<bigjools> wgrant: "none of the devices could be syncronized .... etc"
<wgrant> bigjools: And you have no backup codes or a backup device?
<bigjools> I changed my phone recently and was using my backup device, which is not working :/
<bigjools> (because I wanted to add my new phone)
<wgrant> bigjools: Alright, you'll need to talk to #canonical-sysadmin, though I think you've just missed the NZ WVG.
<bigjools> argh
<bigjools> thanks wgrant
<bigjools> just found the FAQ for this
<aleksander0m> wgrant, yes, just the last four; I also contacted the user via launchpad and told him that spam was being sent from his account
<aleksander0m> wgrant, I see them removed, thanks; may be worth checking if the same user account posted comments in other bugreports as well
<Karthick> Hello, I am helping a friend in setting up a launchpad account. However we are getting this error http://i.stack.imgur.com/Iqebp.png
<Karthick> We have checked the key is available in the keyserver.. Could someone help?
<dobey> Karthick: on keyserver.ubuntu.com ? sometimes there is a delay between uploading the key there and it being visible to launchpad
<Karthick> dobey, yes it is on  keyserver.ubuntu.com and we are able to see the key visible there
<dobey> Karthick: so it sounds like the account is set up fine, you just having trouble getting the key associated to it? i'd say wait a little bit and then try it again. also double check that the fingerprint you're telling launchpad is correct for the public key on the server
<Karthick> dobey, i have searched using the name and found the key listed there, copied that finger print (confirmed on the machine too using 'gpg --fingerprint') and pasted it on the launchpad account and clicked on importkey.. And then we are seeing that error message.
<dobey> Karthick: and how long has it been since the key was pushed to the key server?
<Karthick> It is now more than 4 hours.
<dobey> can you try again then please once more?
<Karthick> dobey, sure you want me to try now? or sometime later?
<dobey> Karthick: well it should be working by now i would think. also i think you need to leave off the "/1024" or whatever at the end of the fingerprint
<Karthick> dobey, i have just tried it doesn't work.. Should i share you the key to confirm whether the format is correct?
<dobey> sure you can pm me the fingerprint
<dobey> ok i found the key on the keyserver. i'm not sure why it'd be failing. :-/
<dobey> wgrant: ^^ if/when you're around, any ideas why gpg import would fail on launchpad if key is on server?
<Karthick> one more question.. this uses https://login.launchpad.net ubuntuone account for signing in.. However i see a frequent logout.. (with in a minute).. Is there any timeout for this?
<dobey> logout from where?
<dobey> Karthick: do you have cookies disabled or something like that?
#launchpad 2017-03-25
<clivejo> how do I delete the source from my PPA?
<clivejo> I deleted the package a few hours ago, yet I'm still getting "File adapt-parser_0.3.0.orig.tar.gz already exists in mycroft, but uploaded version has different contents."
<cjwatson> clivejo: That's permanent for a given archive, even after deletion.  You can never upload a file with the same name but different contents to a given archive.
<cjwatson> Bump the version.  0.3.0+ds1 or something.
#launchpad 2017-03-26
<jopair> Anyone online that may be able to answer a simple question?
<jopair> I get err:11 on the "amd packages" of the lightdm-gtk-greeter-team/stable/ ubuntu xenial/main
<jopair> I see that some people say that I could just keep the error and see it every time, in case a future update depends on it, but I'd rather it go away.
<jopair> when I go to sources.list.d and try to edit the file inside, it is just one line for the entire main structure
<jopair> any help would be appreciated...
<wgrant> jopair: That PPA doesn't provide packages for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. You probably want to remove the relevant file from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jopair> i don't see it in there
<wgrant> jopair: Perhaps in /etc/apt/sources.list instead?
<teward> you could always find out using grep -i -r 'lightdm-gtk-greeter-team' /etc/apt/
<teward> you could always find out using this command: grep -i -r 'lightdm-gtk-greeter-team' /etc/apt/
<teward> oops double post sorry
<jopair> cool. that works
<jopair> should i remove the entire repo?
<jopair> I'm not seeing a way to just remove the amd64 part
<teward> jopair: I would remove the entire repository, if the PPA doesn't provide the repositories.,
<teward> where're you seeing err:11 by the way, "no amd packages" or something else?
<teward> (I came in late sorry)
<jopair> when i do apt-get update
<jopair> most of them are fine... but then there is a 404 error on the amd64
<jopair> ubuntu xenial/main amd64
<jopair> this time i just did it it is err:8
<teward> jopair: Can you include the full error message and output and put it into a pastebin on paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link?
<teward> if I'm right it's 404ing on the releases file, and that's a repo you should remove as wgrant suggested because that PPA doesn't have 16.04 packages.
<jopair> Is a screen shot acceptable? I'm working thru a vm and its' CLI only
<wgrant> jopair: amd64 is your system's architecture.
<jopair> it should be i386
<wgrant> It's only going to complain about amd64 because it's only looking for amd64.
<jopair> and i386 does not show up as an error
<wgrant> jopair: Your system is 32-bit?
<wgrant> That doesn't seem likely.
<jopair> okay, well let's say for arguments sake it is 64-bit, is there a way to get rid of the error?
<wgrant> Remove the line referencing the repository.
<wgrant> The architecture in the error message is a red herring; it's reporting a single architecture because it's only looking for a single architecture.
<jopair> the entire main repository? I don't see one specifically for amd64
<wgrant> The entire repository with 'lightdm-gtk-greeter-team' in the URL
<wgrant> The architecture is not specified in sources.list unless you're doing something strange; each repository supports several architectures, and apt just looks for the architecture that the system is using.
<jopair> I see nothing in my sources.list.d
<teward> jopair: does the grep command i gave earlier show anything?
<teward> grep -i -r 'lightdm-gtk-greeter-team' /etc/apt/
<jopair> nothing
<jopair> double checked spelling...
<jopair> its not in there.
<wgrant> It has to be there somewhere
<wgrant> Can you pastebin the full output of "sudo apt-get update"?
<jopair> I'll try to clone the machine to one with a gui and make that happen
<wgrant> hmm?
<wgrant> why do you need a GUI?
<jopair> Well, if I knew how else to do it, i'd be glad to
<wgrant> run the command, copy the output into paste.ubuntu.com in a web browser
<jopair> I'm not trying to be difficult here, but that doesn't seem possibly the way the VM is setup
<wgrant> ah, you're not SSHed in?
<jopair> Nope
<wgrant> can you ssh in?
<wgrant> or screenshot
<jopair> I can screen shot. but would I still be able to paste into pastebin?
<wgrant> no, you'd have to upload the image somewhere
<wgrant> eg. imgur.com
<jopair> http://imgur.com/a/avVUW
<jopair> thats as far as it will let me capture. for some reason the VM is a bit glitchy and doesn't allow scroll... lame I know
<wgrant> Ah, so by the look of it it might actually be deliberately set up in an obtuse way for the course?
<jopair> I don't think it was intentionally done that way. At least I can't think of a logical reason to have it done this way.
<jopair> Unless there's some sort of a memory concern... but it seems counter productive as I can't see the entirety of long lists
<wgrant> Oh, no, lack of scrolling on a VGA terminal is standard.
<wgrant> But the fact that the repository isn't listed anywhere in /etc/apt, combined with the fact that that's a PPA that wouldn't make sense on a graphical system when this seems to be text-only, is a bit suspicious.
<jopair> at one point I think I tried to install some sort of interface, so that I could still view websites or get into applications if needed. they should be completely removed though
<jopair> i think xterm
<jopair> no that's not right, but something of the sort
<jopair> xorg ... if that matters
<jopair> I appreciate the effort. I'll keep looking around for an answer.
<wxl> trying to mitigate an issue i am having with launchpad and the email interface for bugs as i'm getting bad signatures. my situation is a little weird as a i have a bit of layers: gmail client sending as @ubuntu.com using mailvelope to encrypt. trying to figure out where the problem is. um, help? :)
<wxl> most recently this was used on bug 1675071
<ubot5> bug 1675071 in Lubuntu-Tweaks "PCManFM hangs when changing LXmenu-applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1675071
<wxl> i know there are some problems with mailvelope and gmail due to gmail's weird line wrapping in plain text mode. however, i kept the lines artificially short to mitigate that
<wxl> this resulted in a good signature at least as far as i could tell using mailvelope in the outgoing mail (previous attempts had failed in this way)
<wxl> strange
<wgrant> wxl: Have you tried Ccing the email to yourself and verifying the signature?
<wxl> wgrant: that's a good idea. thanks for the hint
<hggdh> hello, got spam from three LP accounts on a LP mailing list: https://launchpad.net/~thenut-d, https://launchpad.net/~andrew-bknown, and https://launchpad.net/~spq
#launchpad 2018-03-19
<acheronuk> morning. x86 builders look a bit backlogged, with much 'cleaning'. if appropriate, can a poke.reset be done?
<cjwatson> acheronuk: sure, doing
<dominicj_> Hi everyone! I'm a customer support engineer working at Travis CI and one of our customers is having troubles uploading their packages to ppa.launchpad.net from our VMs. Where would be the most appropriate place to describe the issue and hopefully get help troubleshooting it? Thank you so much!
<cjwatson> dominicj_: Can it be discussed in public?  If so, here or https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad is fine
<dominicj_> cjwatson: it most definitely can. Awesome, I'll post my questions over there. Thanks!
<cjwatson> I can dig through logs now if you have any quick pointers for relevant search terms
<cjwatson> but yeah, sometimes it's a bit lengthy for IRC
<Saviq> hi all, any idea why PPA uploads from travis-ci would stop working about two weeks ago?
<Saviq> they time out on ftp: https://travis-ci.org/MirServer/mir/jobs/355360251 :/
<Saviq> I just tried in a travis-debug docker container and things went fine, so it must be something networky between travis and LP
<rbasak> Saviq: scroll up a bit - is that related? :)
<Saviq> whoa, nice timing
<Saviq> dominicj: hey, seems I've come with the same issue, uploads time out when trying to upload to Launchpad (since 12 days ago as far I can see in our travis build log) - I'll keep an eye out for your bug
<dominicj> Saviq: interesting that you are raising this as well today! :) Do you think you could send us an e-mail at support [at] travis-ci [dot] com so we can discuss your issue there? Thanks in advance!
<Saviq> dominicj: ack, will do
#launchpad 2018-03-20
<acheronuk> ppa uploads seem to not be reaching the builders?
<acheronuk> hmm. seems some are being processed now
<wgrant> acheronuk: Some background jobs were delayed by DB maintenance.
<ePierre_> rashed
<ePierre_> oops :)
<cjwatson> ahasenack: Could you try that GPG key import again?  I just landed some improved instrumentation.
<ahasenack> ok
<ahasenack> cjwatson: it was imported already, I guess it worked eventually
<cjwatson> bah
<cjwatson> was hoping to find out why it was slow
<rbasak> In case it's related, I earlier did a --send-key to keyserver.ubuntu.com and got an error. Sorry, I didn't save the error. Retrying worked.
<rbasak> Are you in a path that you need to talk to the keyserver? Any chance it's the keyserver behaving badly that LP doesn't handle?
<cjwatson> Sure.  That's why I landed improved instrumentation, so that I could find out this sort of thing.
<cjwatson> Aha, https://oops.canonical.com/oops/?oopsid=OOPS-c19ccefbed6bcb7b0d094cc14e180842
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-c19ccefbed6bcb7b0d094cc14e180842
<cjwatson> I don't think that's the keyserver
<cjwatson> I mean, maybe a bit of it is, but mostly not
<cjwatson> Is this really taking three seconds to build a gpgme context or am I hallucinating?
<cjwatson> Hmm, it does seem about that slow locally too
<cjwatson> Oh, I bet it's the stupid ulimit thing
<cjwatson> In which case I should perhaps just backport the gpgme optimisation I did
<bp0> Hello, I've been trying to report a bug via launchpad for a couple days, and I always get "Timeout error". Latest attempt:  (Error ID: OOPS-ad34bc67402921e640c37c5909ecd6a7)
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-ad34bc67402921e640c37c5909ecd6a7
<cjwatson> That one has historically always gone away in ten minutes or so, although it recurs every so often.
<cjwatson> Hm, or is that the same one ...
<cjwatson> OK, actually different from what I was thinking.  Let's see.
<bp0> It's been happening every attempt, since yesterday evening
<cjwatson> bp0: You could work around this by making the package name field be just "nvidia-graphics-drivers-390" rather than "nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 bionic".
<cjwatson> bp0: I believe the superfluous " bionic" causes a form error which then means that the failure handling for that form does a search for similar bugs, which in this case times out due to overly-complicated search terms.
<bp0> Hmm, alright, I'll try
<bp0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1757202
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1757202 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "xubuntu / bionic / nvidia-driver-390 can only be used by one user at a time" [Undecided,New]
<bp0> Thanks, cjwatson
<cjwatson> Excellent
<nacc> cjwatson: i believe all but one package in the 10% phasing set is now imported (oxide-qt, which is taking a while)
<cjwatson> nacc: Nagios says 1010 GB free, which suggests 2% -> 10% took 4 GB
<nacc> cjwatson: ok, that seems sensible to me (this was 240 or so packages, iirc)
<nacc> cjwatson: so, in theory, presuming a similar repository size going forward; all of main (~5000 packages) will take < 100G
<nacc> cjwatson: our plan was to go up to 20% next, and see if we're still following the same curve for space
<nacc> cjwatson: then 50% and 100%
<cjwatson> Right, no immediate concerns about that
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> We'll want to take some care about universe, but let's see how it goes
<nacc> yeah, universe is long-term at this point :)
<nacc> the goal was to see if we can import main by 18.10 starting
<rbasak> nacc: are you sure oxide-qt isn't stuck? 284 publications isn't _that_ many.
<nacc> rbasak: it's making progress, just slowly
<nacc> rbasak: afaict (i see as mch in top, at least)
<rbasak> OK
<nacc> rbasak: i'm not 100% on why it's so slow, but there are lots of repetitive publishes
<nacc> i think it'd be much faster with one of my branches, i forget which one
<nacc> taht doesn't do the branch changes until the end
<nacc> right now the git branches are churning, i think
<nacc> rbasak: lol, each orig tarball is roughly 400M
<nacc> rbasak: that's why it's taking so long, it's hammering both the network and pristine-tar
<rbasak> Nice
<tsimonq2> That stuff isn't run in parallel?
<rbasak> The importer can run stuff in parallel. But the import of multiple publications of a single source package is linear. It has to be for the commit graph to be able to be created correctly.
<nacc> tsimonq2: e.g., right now we are doing 10 imports at the same time
<nacc> tsimonq2: but each import itself is linearly reading the publishing hsistory, as we care about the order things happen in
<tsimonq2> Ah ok.
<tsimonq2> Right.
<nacc> tsimonq2: we actually care less now than we did before, but we still need to ensure all prior stuff is in before the currently examined publish, so that we can parent as correctly as possible
<tsimonq2> nacc: Right.
#launchpad 2018-03-21
<tsimonq2> How long should I wait before thinking LP ate my email to new@bugs.launchpad.net?
<tsimonq2> It's been over 12 minutes with no response.
<tsimonq2> Oh, nevermind.
<tsimonq2> It *finally* processed.
<tsimonq2> lol
<blahdeblah> tsimonq2: A: over 14 minutes.
<tsimonq2> blahdeblah: OK.
<blahdeblah> tsimonq2: I was merely inferring based on your message timings. :-)
<tsimonq2> blahdeblah: Right. :)
<tsimonq2> blahdeblah: Now I can't edit this bug description... :/
<tsimonq2> (If it took that long to process it, it's probably going to take that long to edit it... heh)
<blahdeblah> Launchpad does have a web UI, y'know... ;-)
<tsimonq2> It times out in the web UI ;)
<tsimonq2> Hah, so I ended up having to SSH into a VPS of mine with a super fast connection, launch w3m, and edit it that way...
<tsimonq2> Works :D
<LyzardKing> Hi! Is there a way to get some stats for the downloads of a certain ppa?
<cjwatson> LyzardKing: Only for individual packages within it, using the binary_package_publishing_history.getDownloadCounts API methods and friends (https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib, https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#archive-getPublishedBinaries, https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#binary_package_publishing_history-getDownloadCounts)
<LyzardKing> cjwatson: thanks! I'll look into that
<dupondje> Launchpad does not recognize the bug tracker at this URL.
<dupondje> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/issues/81
<dupondje> dunno if there is support comming for this? :D
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1745210
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1745210 in Launchpad itself "Support GNOME GitLab Issues as external bugtracker" [High,Triaged]
<cjwatson> no work currently in progress but it has been reported ...
<tom95> hi there! my github import keeps failing right now, any clues why that might be? https://code.launchpad.net/~tombeckmann/indicator-synapse/trunk http://launchpadlibrarian.net/361512799/tombeckmann-indicator-synapse-trunk.log
<tom95> appears as if "alnitak" importer is broken, now I got russkaya again where the import worked flawlessly
<Saviq> is FTP the only protocol accepted by ppa.launchpad.net? travis has some troubles with FTP at the moment, just wondering if there's other ways to upload to PPAs?
<cjwatson> Saviq: SFTP works too, though you'd need to dispatch an SSH key to the worker
<cjwatson> alnitak import> ah, interesting
<cjwatson> wonder how tdb got installed in the past, presumably manually
<cjwatson> I feel like we need a launchpad-codeimport-dependencies or something rather than just jamming all of this stuff into launchpad-dependencies
<Saviq> cjwatson: anywhere I can read about this?
<cjwatson> Saviq: the usual PPA help docs?
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#SFTP_and_older_versions_of_Ubuntu
<cjwatson> or indeed just https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#Uploading_with_SFTP
 * cjwatson files https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1757563 for the import tdb thing
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1757563 in Launchpad itself "Code imports have undeclared dependency on python-tdb" [High,Triaged]
<cjwatson> alnitak fixed
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Can anything be done about bug 1757320 timing out every time anyone wants to modify anything? Even trying via my VPS with a really fast connection makes it time out.,
<ubot5> bug 1757320 in youker-assistant (Ubuntu) "Remove Qt 4 from the archive" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1757320
<tsimonq2> Timeout values are set low enough that once you get to this size of a bug you can't do anything...
<wgrant> oh wow
<wgrant> what a terrible idea for a bug
<wgrant> The timeout values aren't set too low, that bug is just 20x too big...
<tsimonq2> It's a tracking bug, really.
<wgrant> Can we split that, please?
<wgrant> I'm pretty sure that's the second biggest bug in history.
<tsimonq2> How do I split it if I can't edit the bug? :P
<tsimonq2> Plus, if there's been bigger, why can't LP handle it...,
<wgrant> API script to delete the tasks. If even that times out then we can temporarily increase the task deletion timeout.
<wgrant> LP didn't handle the bigger one very well at all :)
<wgrant> A bug tag is appropriate here.
<tsimonq2> Ahh, probably.
<tsimonq2> Oh well, hindsight is 20/20.
<wgrant> The underlying problem is that things like permissions and subscribers are calculated per task.
<wgrant> A bug tag gives you a single overview page (the tag search) that shows the status, without having to spam everyone about everything (which makes people and my database servers happier)
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> So what might a script fixing this look like? :)
<wgrant> I was wrong, that is the largest bug by almost a factor of two
<wgrant> We've had a number of 180-task bugs which work sort of
<wgrant> But this is 330
<tsimonq2> Oh boy. Heh.
<tsimonq2> Sorry.
<tsimonq2> As I said, hindsight is indeed 20/20.
<tsimonq2> Now: let's fix it. ;)
<wgrant> How about I add an ubuntu qt4-x11 task and delete the rest
<tsimonq2> Please
<wgrant> How did you even create it? :P
<tsimonq2> The output of a bash for loop going into an email request. :P
<tsimonq2> I thought LP would be able to handle such a bug.
<wgrant> Oh I see.
<wgrant> LP was designed for handling several series tasks for each of maybe a dozen different real targets.
<wgrant> And it will cope with several dozen without much of a problem, though it's still usually a bad idea.
<wgrant> 330 is a fair way above anything we've tested.
<tsimonq2> Now I know. :)
<tsimonq2> Perhaps it should error out if I try to file a bug like that. :P
<tsimonq2> wgrant: What might be a good way to script the refiling of all 330 bugs?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Have you used launchpadlib before?
<wgrant> But before the API existed I used to do it by email.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: I wonder if I can use my bash script to do it by email. :P
<tsimonq2> Or, maybe launchpadlib might help.
<tsimonq2> I haven't used it extensively but I can test it on staging.l.n I guess.
<wgrant> It's a very handy thing to know.
<wgrant> And yes, always test on staging first.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: The question is, how did you remove all of those tasks? :P
<tsimonq2> API?
<tsimonq2> Alright, I can figure it out.
<wgrant> In [1]: b = lp.load('/bugs/1757320')
<wgrant> In [2]: ts = list(b.bug_tasks)
<wgrant> In [4]: for t in ts[1:]:
<wgrant>    ...:     t.lp_delete()
<tsimonq2> Ah ok.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Now, you mentioned creating an ubuntu task for this?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: I left the first task and then moved it to qt4-x11
<wgrant> The bug should be in a sane state now.
<tsimonq2> Oh, gotcha.
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Let me know if anyone ever tops this bug. :P
<wgrant> Heh
<tsimonq2> But indeed, it should error out.
<wgrant> tsimonq2: All the other top candidates are Linux security bugs like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1016299
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1016299 in linux-mako (Ubuntu Yakkety) "CVE-2012-2372" [Low,New]
<wgrant> Because they have lots of packages most of which only exist in one or two series
<wgrant> But all the series tasks exists
<tsimonq2> Ah, right.
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
#launchpad 2018-03-22
<tsimonq2> wgrant: When using lp.bugs.createBug, what should I set as a target for an Ubuntu source package?
<tsimonq2> (Examples of using lp.bugs.createBug would be good too.)
<wgrant> tsimonq2: lp.distributions['ubuntu'].getSourcePackage(name='foo')
<wgrant> createBug is fairly simple IIRC? Just the usual parameters
<tsimonq2> Right so e.g. lp.bugs.createBug(target=package, tags="qt4-removal") right?
 * tsimonq2 tries on staging
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Plus title and description, yeah.
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Tags may want a list instead of a space-separated string, despite what the docs say (they're reused from the web UI)... I forget.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: OK
<tsimonq2> wgrant: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VPdqdVWZ5k/
<tsimonq2> Hm.
<tsimonq2> I'm doing this from a VPS.
<wgrant> I'd use Python 2
<tsimonq2> OK
<tsimonq2> wgrant: ftr a string ended up being fine: https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vc/+bug/175637
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 175637 not found
<tsimonq2> er
<tsimonq2> https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vc/+bug/1756377
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Ubuntu for bug #1756377 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756377). The error has been logged
<wgrant> Nice.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: How do I do newlines when /n doesn't work?
<tsimonq2> (in the desc)
<tsimonq2> Ohh
<tsimonq2> Figured it out
<tsimonq2> Totally PEBKAC :P
<tgm4883> Would this be the right place to ask why a PPA is failing to install a package when building? The package seems to be available in the repositories  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/361565049/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-i386.mythtv_2%3A30.0~master.20180322.7f37ca7-0ubuntu0mythbuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tsimonq2> wgrant: All better I think: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=qt4-removal
<nacc> tgm4883: i see libcec4-dev but not libcec-dev
<ChamScales> Hello everyone
<ChamScales> I have a little question
<ChamScales> Does launchpad provide ppas for every program that's in it or is it up to the developers ?
<tsimonq2> ChamScales: What do you mean?
<tsimonq2> When you create a PPA, it's empty.
<tsimonq2> It's then up to you to put stuff in there.
<ChamScales> I'm asking because I can't find the ppa for xpad : https://launchpad.net/xpad
<tsimonq2> Then there's no PPA. :)
<ChamScales> ok, I was just wondering if the website itself was autimatically creating them
<ChamScales> thsnks for the info
<wgrant> But xpad is in Ubuntu, so unless you absolutely need the latest version you don't really need a PPA.
<ChamScales> wgrant : I need the latest version
<ChamScales> anywho, thanks for your help
<ChamScales> gotta go now
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: The crash you ran into in https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VPdqdVWZ5k/ is fixed in the latest version of launchpadlib, FWIW.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: I'm running Bionic...
<tsimonq2> Hmm.
<cjwatson> Not up-to-date.
<cjwatson> That's definitely not python3-launchpadlib 1.10.6-1.
<tsimonq2> Ohh.
<tsimonq2> No, you're right, that was on an artful install...
<mapreri> would anybody be able to tell me why, despite being a member of the group owning https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-it-ask which is the owner of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-it-ask-devel I'm not able to perform any admin functions on the latter?
<mapreri> I just so happen to also be a direct non-admin member of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-it-ask-devel - but I expected to gain admin powers through the owner
<cjwatson> Owners aren't admins.
<cjwatson> Or in general, owners aren't (necessarily) members.
<mapreri> right, that's the case of those teams as well
<cjwatson> So owning ~ubuntu-it-ask doesn't confer the ability to do things that members of that team can do.
<cjwatson> This is intentional: it allows for instance ~techboard to own a bunch of extremely powerful teams without themselves being able to ordinarily exercise that power.
<mapreri> but shouldn't I, as an indirect owner of ~ubuntu-it-ask-devel, be able to at the very least to member management of that team?
<cjwatson> But you're not: you'd have to be an actual member of ~ubuntu-it-ask to be an indirect owner of ~ubuntu-it-ask-devel.
<wgrant> No. Ownership just allows you to take control of the team; it doesn't mean you participate in it.
<cjwatson> (Or rather, just an owner.)
<mapreri> oh, so I could add myself as a member of ~ubuntu-it-ask (through being a direct member of the team owning ~ubuntu-it-ask), and then I'd be a direct owner of ~ubuntu-it-ask-devel as well and therefore gaining admin privs?
<cjwatson> To be clear, you would only gain admin privs that way because ~ubuntu-it-ask is explicitly an admin of ~ubuntu-it-ask-devel.
<cjwatson> Not just the owner.
<cjwatson> But yes.
<mapreri> and if the membership of ~ubuntu-it-ask in ~ubuntu-it-ask-devel were to be deactivated, so it would only be an owner, would that still work?
<cjwatson> I thought the answer was no, but I'm afraid I forget the fine details.
<mapreri> guess I could play with this in the staging server…
<mapreri> It feels more roundabout that what I'd like it to be :)
<mapreri> mhhh, I can't log in to https://staging.launchpad.net - https://login-lp.staging.ubuntu.com ?
<rbasak> You need an account on the staging SSO system.
<rbasak> Use qastaging.launchpad.net
<rbasak> That uses the production SSO system.
<rbasak> FWIW, I like the separation of owners and admins. For me, it works as I'd expect.
<mapreri> oh right.  keep forgetting that staging.lp.o doesn't share the accounts
<mapreri> pity that qastaging is currently down
<tgm4883> nacc: Isn't this it here https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libcec-dev&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<cjwatson> that error indicates that the package is present but uninstallable
<cjwatson> best way to investigate that is usually to set up a chdist environment (from devscripts) with sources.list matching the set of sources you're trying to use in this build, and drill down until apt gives you a useful error message
<tgm4883> cjwatson: ok, i'll keep digging into it. Thanks for looking
<cjwatson>  libcec-dev : Depends: libcec4 (= 4.0.1+dfsg1-1) but 4.0.2.1~artful is to be installed
<cjwatson> tgm4883: ^- somewhat closer to the actual error
<cjwatson> tgm4883: which is because you're using https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ubuntu/xbmc-ppa-build-depends, and that includes a libcec source package which has a newer version of libcec4 but only has libcec4-dev not libcec-dev
<cjwatson> libcec4-dev from that PPA is installable
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> I had completely forgotten about PPA dependencies
<tgm4883> cjwatson: rebuilding now, thanks for digging into that. You're a lot faster at it than I would have been
<cjwatson> We get questions of this form every so often, so I'm in the habit :)
#launchpad 2018-03-23
<tsimonq2> Hum, so I can't add a Debian bug to a bug filed under src:qwt...
<tsimonq2> OOPS-4fba37af98a09ddef0bfbebd5b4338e0
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-4fba37af98a09ddef0bfbebd5b4338e0
<tsimonq2> I tried three times, all weirdly throw that...
<wgrant> tsimonq2: The bug already has that task.
<wgrant> Though it should tell you that rather than OOPSing.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Oh.
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<Laney> is it possible to change the URL a git mirror is importing from (API?) or do I need to delete & re-create it?
<cjwatson> Laney: LP staff can change it
<Laney> cjwatson: ok, I'll file a question
<Laney> thanks
<cjwatson> no problem
#launchpad 2018-03-25
<reborux> how to install libavcodec latest package from the website.There are so many ,which one to choose and how to install after downloading it
<reborux> please help
#launchpad 2019-03-18
<zyga> possible spam edit on https://bugs.launchpad.net/arduino-debug/+bug/1791691
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1791691 in snapd (Ubuntu Bionic) "PATH broken in systemd units" [Undecided,In progress]
<cjwatson> zyga: please report spam at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<zyga> k
<zyga> done
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2019-03-19
<sergiusens> wgrant: hey, according to oSoMoN, this https://code.launchpad.net/builders/lgw01-amd64-041 is stuck (the log got stuck there for a while). I would like to know if it is possible to retrieve logs to figure out what is going on as the previous runs are log-less
<hloeung> wgrant, cjwatson: ^ looks like a hung build. I was going to stab it but thought I'd leave it for you guys in case you want to investigate
<wgrant> hloeung: is the instance sshable ATM?
<hloeung> wgrant: not sure, haven't checked. Maybe best to take it up with the VG on duty :)
<wgrant> Ah
#launchpad 2019-03-20
<sergiusens> not sure if it was discussed somewhere else, so FTR, oSoMoN came back and said that the build was failing as it ran out of disk space.
<oSoMoN> yeah, every part in that snap would download and unpack a chromium source tarball (~600MB), with several copies of it (src and build directories). I removed a couple of outdated parts and that did the trick
<oSoMoN> not sure how much disk space is available for the builders
<oSoMoN> as far as I'm concerned, problem solved
<oSoMoN> although it would be nice if instead of hanging indefinitely the builders would fail and report clearly that the cause of the failure is a full disk
<wgrant> They have ~60GB to work with
<wgrant> Some ENOSPC cases are handled nicely, but not all :(
<oSoMoN> wgrant, want me to file a bug with details?
<wgrant> Not really :)
<cjwatson> I had a patch to improve that lying around a while back
<cjwatson> Fiddly to test properly though
<cjwatson> But in any case, it's already https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/1387993
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1387993 in launchpad-buildd "builders won't automatically kill a build when "out of space"" [High,Triaged]
<popey> Does vcs import work on staging? Asking because I wanted to test out there before doing for real in live launchpad.
<cjwatson> popey: qastaging yes, staging no
<cjwatson> (or should do anyway; we only tend to check that when we're actually working on the code import code, so it isn't very robust)
<popey> cjwatson: thanks.
#launchpad 2019-03-21
<JZA> hi I want to know how can I have a testing branch on my launchpad user...
<wgrant> JZA: Can you expain what you mean when you say a testing branch?
<JZA> well I want to get a user to install the ppa from their client without much hickup I am trying to do is for my user first before applying the changes on the team account.
<wgrant> PPAs and branches are very different. Can you explain exactly what you're trying to achieve?
<JZA> the user can do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:dash.org/dash
<JZA> but from my user, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jza/dash
<JZA> first is the team account, and I want to have a personal version for that package.
<JZA> do a 'personal' release, and once everything is working, export it to the team account.
<wgrant> JZA: As the command suggests, ppa:dash.org/dash is a PPA, or Personal Package Archive. See https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA for how to use create a PPA and upload packages to it.
<JZA> ok thanks
<stub> Are there sane options for using a snap as a deb package build dependency? eg. doing a 'snap install' from the rules file?
<stub> (PPA recipe builds)
<wgrant> stub: No, that's not permitted.
<wgrant> (and is also a horrifyingly bad idea)
<stub> repeatable builds.... phooey.
#launchpad 2019-03-22
<electricdjinn> Hello!  I am having trouble signing the Ubuntu Code of Conduct...my key is imported, I signed/ASCIIfied the CoC, I can successfully verify the signed file, but when I drop it into the text box on Launchpad, I get (7, 8, u'Bad signature').  I can't seem to find anything on answers.l.n that gets me unblocked, any thoughts?
<electricdjinn> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/679427
<jhobbs> is there a way to set a default target branch for a git repo? just to have the "Target branch" box filled out when a MP is made?
<cjwatson> jhobbs: Fairly high up my list, but not done.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1689208
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1689208 in Launchpad itself "Target reference path should default to target repository's default branch" [High,Triaged]
<cjwatson> (It's not trivial because you can change the target repository and so it requires JS to maybe change the target branch as well when you do that.)
<jhobbs> cjwatson: cool! thank for the info
#launchpad 2019-03-23
<zhaofeng-shu33> Hi
#launchpad 2019-03-24
<adrian15> I develop a program called rescapp. Someone created https://launchpad.net/rescaap which has a bad spelling. I sent him an email several weeks ago and I got no response.
<adrian15> It would be nice if that project got renamed or deleted but I guess there isn't a policy for renaming or deleting such projects that could enable me to make that request. I mean I can complain but he has all the right to keep that mispelled project name, isn't it?
